# Coronavirus pandemic



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Communities, Schools, Workplaces, & Events


Cleaning and Disinfecting: Everyday steps, when someone is sick, and considerations for employers.




www.cdc.gov
















 China's Wuhan shuts down transport as global alarm mounts over virus spread


Deaths from China's new flu-like virus rose to 17 on Wednesday, with more than 540 cases confirmed, leading the city at the center of the outbreak to close transportation networks and urge citizens not to leave as fears rose of the contagion spreading.




www.reuters.com





Giving me flashback to when SARS hit all those years ago. Hopefully the Chinese government learnt their lesson and is not concealing the spread of the virus this time around. Seems like there is even a case in the US confirmed by the CDC.

Could get real ugly within the next few weeks if there are 'super spreaders' carrying the virus while visiting their families and friends during this Lunar New Year festive period.









China coronavirus: Death toll rises as more cities restrict travel


At least 10 cities are limiting journeys in and out as officials say 26 people have died so far.



www.bbc.com


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

This is one of those "this'll probably amount to not much" stories that you check back on every day and it gets worse and worse...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

On the one hand, the outcome from such outbreaks doesn't even touch the outcome from daily human conflicts. On the other hand, if one of these animal virus that mutated to infect us becomes even more contagious, we are fked. So really depends on one's perspective on stuff in the news.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I was following the impeachment trial and kept seeing this thinking it wasn't a big deal. Now I'm getting scared, even in rural America. 

The WHO (not the band) met today and didn't said it's not a public health emergency yet. They're legitimate, right?

I've recently gotten over a cold, but now have a nasty cough back. I've been super tired, albeit not getting great sleep. Let the paranoia begin


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Last I checked about four people in my city (Tianjin) was confirmed with the virus. Atleast it's Chinese new year now so I can be inside all day for the rest of the next week. I've worn a mask... But from what I understand the cheap ones only help to not give to others rather than your self lol. 

I think once I start work again I'm going to have to avoid public transport and start cycling to work atleast the temperatures seem to be warming up. So yay lol Honestly the Chinese government could probably do a lot more.... But if you know Chinese culture no one wants to rock the boat.

It's been fairly chill here considering most people are just trying to enjoy the new year with their families. Well with a couple of memes too lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

First confirmed cases in Europe now from France. It honestly was a bad time for this outbreak to occur just before the largest human migration period of Lunar New Year period. This thing first made the news in mid December but only started being of serious concern a few weeks back once they realized how serious this could become.

China has lockdown cities suspected to be the most affected by it. Not sure that is a cause of concern or relief. Since they didn't care enough for weeks before to do anything so it could either mean things are seriously bad, or it could be a good sign that proper procedures to limit the spread of the virus are being carried out.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

A bit more of an update over the mainstream media.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks China! Maybe they should stop eating bats and live mice. Better yet they should also be more forthcoming with their information so other countries have the chance to prepare themselves. 



All Elite Wanking said:


> I was following the impeachment trial and kept seeing this thinking it wasn't a big deal. Now I'm getting scared, even in rural America.
> 
> The WHO (not the band) met today and didn't said it's not a public health emergency yet. They're legitimate, right?
> 
> I've recently gotten over a cold, but now have a nasty cough back. I've been super tired, albeit not getting great sleep. Let the paranoia begin


Go see your doctor. No reason to take the chance that you might have it and could be spreading it to others.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> A bit more of an update over the mainstream media.


Dam that guy in the first video taking a major risk


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

CSIRO to begin testing coronavirus vaccines within weeks


The CSIRO will start growing large batches of coronavirus on Friday in the race to create a vaccine for the deadly virus.




www.smh.com.au


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

njcam said:


> View attachment 82445
> 
> 
> View attachment 82446


So wrap it up before you tap Bessie? LMAO. 

That is just some weird shit.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

njcam said:


> View attachment 82445
> 
> 
> View attachment 82446


So Chinese should avoid eating wild animals and Australians should avoid fucking them got it lol

Not even avoid fucking... Avoid unsafe sex with animals lmao


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol these are photoshopped. The ones I see are either to avoid close contact with sick/stray animals or washing hands when dealing with live animals.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Massachusetts Department of Health reports a Boston man has the coronavirus. The 8th case reported in the States.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Coronavirus: 100,000 may already be infected, experts warn

AI Predicts Coronavirus Could Infect 2.5 Billion And Kill 53 Million. Doctors Say That’s Not Credible, And Here’s Why

An AI-powered simulation run by a technology executive says that Coronavirus could infect as many as 2.5 billion people within 45 days and kill as many as 52.9 million of them. Fortunately, however, conditions of infection and detection are changing, which in turn changes incredibly important factors that the AI isn’t aware of.

And that probably means we’re safer than we think.

_Probably_ being the operative word.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

More fear mongering


----------



## Racer1 (May 4, 2019)

Probably time to ban travel/trade outbound from China till they get this sorted out.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It won't spread as much as AI predictions since governments are taking even harsher preventive measures now. Compared to the flu pandemic in North America a decade ago where Mexico and USA did the bare minimum, this should be relatively more contained. That flu season killed so much more people with a much lower mortality rate because few took it seriously. I feel the panic is from the previous experience of the much deadlier SARS (almost 10% fatality rate) in the region and a fear of a repeat. 

On the other hand, one thing making me fear the worse is some carrier of the coonavirus might not show symptoms of fever so the first line of defense in temperature taking might not be as effective this time around. That might be why a few countries are blanket banning visitors from China or placing returnees from China under quarantine no matter what.

The economic impact to the region is going to be huge though. Tourism is hit. Hospitality is hit. Restaurants are hit. Supply chains of most international manufacturers are hit. Even the movie industry is affected as nobody in China is going to the cinemas. :/


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> It won't spread as much as AI predictions since governments are taking even harsher preventive measures now. Compared to the flu pandemic in North America a decade ago where Mexico and USA did the bare minimum, this should be relatively more contained. That flu season killed so much more people with a much lower mortality rate because few took it seriously. I feel the panic is from the previous experience of the much deadlier SARS (almost 10% fatality rate) in the region and a fear of a repeat.
> 
> On the other hand, one thing making me fear the worse is some carrier of the coonavirus might not show symptoms of fever so the first line of defense in temperature taking might not be as effective this time around. That might be why a few countries are blanket banning visitors from China or placing returnees from China under quarantine no matter what.
> 
> The economic impact to the region is going to be huge though. Tourism is hit. Hospitality is hit. Restaurants are hit. Supply chains of most international manufacturers are hit. *Even the movie industry is affected as nobody in China is going to the cinemas*. :/


I can confirm that most cinemas are closed.... A lot of things are closed. My whole local mall was closed too, only things open were pharmacies, supermarkets, 711s and some fast-food places but people would only take out. 

Update left China on Monday. Can't work as normal, but I could still do online work, so may we well go home. Plus I was in isolation for about 3 weeks so it was starting to get to me. So quarantining with family.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Whelp this thing has spread rather far and wide since like 2 weeks ago. Seems like it behave like the flu instead of its other coronavirus cousins like SARS or MERS, making it much harder to contain. Random confirmed case in Iraq and Egypt make it seem like it will be less likely to be contained and remain with us like flu seasons.

Weirdest thing is people robbing toilet paper in Hong Kong due to fear of a shortage. 

A surprising silver lining is the outbreak reduced carbon emission in China by almost 25% compared to if things were running as usual the past two weeks. Virus is fighting climate change better than so-called activists.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucky that the death rate is pretty low or the incompetent Chinese response would have rekt everything by now.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232276847255224320
Look at the health minister sweating and using a towel. Either his is sick already or he is nervous about the lying. Think about how many other government officials are sick now.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Dave Santos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232276847255224320
> Look at the health minister sweating and using a towel. Either his is sick already or he is nervous about the lying. Think about how many other government officials are sick now.


Wow!

Probably both in that he's already sick and also nervous about the misinformation they are spreading..


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

Dave Santos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232276847255224320
> Look at the health minister sweating and using a towel. Either his is sick already or he is nervous about the lying. Think about how many other government officials are sick now.


He looks like a creep that visits a couple of chinese massage parlors during the lunar new year. I can't believe he just infected everyone in that room.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

CDC warns Americans of 'significant disruption' from coronavirus

Why U.S. officials are escalating their concerns over novel coronavirus

U.S. health officials issued a strong warning about novel coronavirus on Tuesday despite remarks from the Trump administration stating they have the situation under control.

Until now, health officials said they'd hoped to prevent community spread in the U.S. But following community transmissions in Italy, Iran and South Korea, health officials believe *the virus may not be able to be contained at the border and that Americans should prepare for a "significant disruption."

"Ultimately, we expect we will see community spread in this country,"* Dr. Nancy Messonnier, director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, said Tuesday at a news conference.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Case in Brazil means that it has been on every continent but Antarctica.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

First person in Japan who recovered from the virus, caught it again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

South Korea has over 2000 cases now. Worst hit outside of China. What is it with them and outbreaks? They were the hardest hit outside the origin of the outbreak with MERS too. According to Korean media one of the person in charge of handling the virus there committed suicide. Probably out of stress or fear of being the scapegoat of the outbreak.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Coronavirus may infect up to 70% of world's population, expert warns

_Boston_ — The coronavirus death toll now tops 3,000 worldwide, with nearly 90,000 cases. But even those numbers are nothing compared to what could happen in the months ahead.

CBS News spoke to one of the country's top experts on viruses, Marc Lipsitch from Harvard University, who cautions that *40-70% of the world's population will become infected* — and from that number, 1% of people who get symptoms from COVID-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus, could die. The virus can spread rapidly and people can transmit it before they know they are infected.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Also from the same CBS link above^^



> Axelrod: And for people tryin' to get their arms around this right now, I think it's a worthwhile question to ask you. Is this coronavirus an existential threat?
> 
> Lipsitch: This is not an existential threat. *This is, qualitatively, it's very much like a bad pandemic of influenza, which we experienced arguably twice or three times in the 20th Century. It's worse than the one that we experienced in 2009.* But none of those brought civilization close to its knees. They made things awful for a while.
> 
> ...


If this is predicted to be worse than H1N1 in the US a decade ago, good luck trying to isolate suspected carriers in the US like how China locked down cities in January in their attempt to contain it. Muh freedom types going to be wild. ^^


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Somehow I feel the media(include non official news portal like personal blog) only make it worst with how they reported the news,when SARS happened in early 2000, I was sophomore year in high school and i read about this virus killed at least one person every single day but never saw the mass panic like this.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Media didn't feel that much different. It is just more people are more insecure these days and less trusting of actual experts so they are more prone to doing stupid stuff like stocking up on toilet paper.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I feel that because some people are kinda oversmart these days, they feel they know it all after looking the information from internet but never check if they get it from reliable source or just crappy report.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember the swine flu aka H1N1. I spent four hours waiting in line at the Iowa State Fairgrounds for the vaccine for it. That was no fun.

Meanwhile while no cases here but it is impacting my work. I had business meetings scheduled for New York, Washington DC, and Atlanta the next three months. The NYC and DC ones are out and I will do those by video conferencing. Atlanta is in May so that is a maybe.

Just in case I can access jugs for water and have our kitchen and two freezers stocked with food to last us at least a few months. I don’t picture it being that bad but best to be ready.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

7x0v said:


> Coronavirus may infect up to 70% of world's population, expert warns
> 
> _Boston_ — The coronavirus death toll now tops 3,000 worldwide, with nearly 90,000 cases. But even those numbers are nothing compared to what could happen in the months ahead.
> 
> CBS News spoke to one of the country's top experts on viruses, Marc Lipsitch from Harvard University, who cautions that *40-70% of the world's population will become infected* — and from that number, 1% of people who get symptoms from COVID-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus, could die. The virus can spread rapidly and people can transmit it before they know they are infected.


Guarantee there won't be even 4-7% of the population affected let alone that absurd number. 

This is just overblown nonsense like the rest of them.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> Guarantee there won't be even 4-7% of the population affected let alone that absurd number.
> 
> This is just overblown nonsense like the rest of them.


The swine flu 11 years ago affected an estimated 10% of the world, I could see it hitting similar numbers once it start spreading in the US with a significant percentage of their population's disregard towards isolation/quarantine orders due to 'freedom'. A person working in a freaking medical center from New Hampshire ignored isolation orders to attend an event and potentially spread the disease to others.

Also there are reports of people that tested positive for the virus after recovery. Hopefully it is just the flaw of the test kits at this early stage ad that those who recovered are not contagious.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a long weekend planned for the end of March in Prague and two weeks in the US in early May. Luckily my travel insurance is annual and was bought in August. 

Work have told us employees are now locked down to certain sites and we can't travel between them until this is over. 

I'd be more nervous about being a carrier and giving it to someone old and unhealthy than actually ending up in hospital myself. I've never quite seen this reaction to a pandemic in my lifetime though.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Wonder how this is affecting North Korea.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Kim Jong Un just close the border and forbid any foreign tourist to visit the country.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Ucok said:


> Kim Jong Un just close the border and forbid any foreign tourist to visit the country.


I think they quarantine all foreign goods and packages being sent there for a period of time as well. This should've been the response from all countries when this thing first started to break out in Wuhan. Of course that would've required China's government and health officials to be forthcoming with the information they had instead of trying to censor it to save face and it would've required the governments of other countries to think about the well being of their people rather than the economy for a short period of time.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Coronavirus will kill 15 million people, new study predicts - Khabarhub

15 MILLION people 'will die in best-case coronavirus scenario'

SYDNEY: The global death toll from coronavirus could reach as high as *15 million* even *in the best-case pandemic scenario*, a new study says.

The research by the Australian National University also found that global GDP could shrink by as much as $2.3trillion even in what they call a ‘low-end’ pandemic, Daily Mail reported.

I*n the most disastrous scenario, the death toll could reach a staggering 68million including hundreds of thousands of deaths in Britain and the United States*.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I doubt it's going to be that bad. 

Will say it's hard to stock up on anything now, people are hoarding like mad. 

The US is going to struggle if the virus breaks out here. The only Government system more inept than the Chinese is the US and possibly UK in second place.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Well,if you guys doesn't have necessary activity like business meeting, prefer stay at home or apartment and start learn to use forearm or shoulder to open the door and prepare handkerchief in your pocket or use glove when you use public device that require your fingertips like ATM.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_All of Italy is quarantined. _

As an Italian friend noted, the Italians were largely too blase about this virus with the average citizen contending that it was "just like the flu." Major mistake in how this was confronted, and it is a mistake being repeated throughout the West. The Chinese implemented strict measures and as Western laptop warriors were contending that the Chinese regime was somehow minimizing the mayhem resulting from said virus, the Chinese president Xi Jinping freely acknowledged in January that China was confronted with a "grave situation." 

Honestly, Donald Trump's presidency has been something of a largely-silly carnival ride with haphazard highs and lows, but his greatest unforced error to date is easily the degree to which he attempted to downplay the problem. Indeed, his very political positions of half a decade ago would have been well-wedded to resolute concern (not panic) as the circumstances inevitably worsened, but most of his presidential efforts have become more heavily co-opted by the very establishment against which he ran. And hardly surprising, since he hired one terrible "swamp creature" after another throughout his administration. 

Now the virus is "hitting home," as it were, with Republican members of Congress under quarantine. 

One of the easily-comprehended differences between the "common flu" and COVID-19 is the expansive necrosis of the lungs which is occurring with the latter. It would be imprudent to be fly off of the proverbial handle over this, but the relative complacency is the considerably more perilous path.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

The rich are finally going to find out that workers rights, sick pay and healthcare would have benefited everyone. The working poor are going to spread this the fastest, as they can't afford to miss work and don't want any associated costs with testing.

This kind of disaster news cycle and global panic this year will benefit an extraordinarily weak candidate like Joe Biden against Trump (even if there was no indication he'd handle it better, a few clever press statements can fix that)


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Either way you look at it, it's bad news for everyone; in terms of business, personal health, investments, finance, you name it.

I work for a major international media conglomerate, and I was informed today that they are expected to incur losses all stemming from this wretched epidemic. We are all in a state of panic.

In all seriousness, I request everyone on this board to stay safe, take as much precautions as necessary and do not undertake any unnecessary risk.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

We have a few confirmed cases where I work.

I urge people not to hoard but always wash your hands, wear a mask in public and use hand sanitizer.

Get some emergency water and some food at least.

The biggest issues with this is that in the US it's more than just the virus but politics as well. Any action taken by Trump could be spun as "him trying to take over the US" which could be parroted by the idiotic MSM and thus sick people who would go seek medical help won't due to panic and media propaganda. Also this would prop up the moronic holistic community into giving out nonsense info and causing problems. Reliable info will be passed by your local News and the CDC, screenings are done at Hospitals so if you feel you may have come into contact with the virus then go get screened!

You shouldn't have any issues as long as you practice proper hygiene and common sense.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Also wear gloves where you can.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Try to avoid air conditioner in public place,I heard the management barely clean it,use gloves and if you feel unwell even a bit,try to stay at home to take a rest.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Why am I not surprised the cultists and leftists feel the need to bring their politics into this thread to push their own agenda?

Imagine looking at the development of this outbreak and attempting to shift most of the blame from the president by cherry-picking a position the president held years ago. Imagine trying to blame MSM and not the president parroting conspiracy aholes saying this thing is a 'hoax' for people not seeking treatment.

Imagine using this outbreak to bash freaking Joe Biden.

This isn't even a Western thing. I've been watching Taiwanese news and the faux outrage there from pro-China conservative media because Japan dared to praise the current Taiwanese government for their handling of the outbreak is a hoot. Game of thrones everywhere I tell ya.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Even I'm not American and not stay in USA, trust me, any USA politicians will use this as "ammo" especially during the election season in USA.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237242710408355847


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Over 24 hours a jump of just-under 37% in the U.S.'s cases, from 551 to 754 right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1237442793242591234

http://twitter.com/chicoharlan/status/1237431308424536064


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Lot of Asian folk being assaulted in the US.



skypod said:


> The rich are finally going to find out that workers rights, sick pay and healthcare would have benefited everyone. The working poor are going to spread this the fastest, as they can't afford to miss work and don't want any associated costs with testing.
> 
> This kind of disaster news cycle and global panic this year will benefit an extraordinarily weak candidate like Joe Biden against Trump (even if there was no indication he'd handle it better, a few clever press statements can fix that)


Automation will prevent that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NJ Announces 1st COVID-19 Death; NY Deploys National Guard to New Rochelle


UPDATE: Cuomo Says Fed COVID-19 Response May Be ‘Public Health Version of Hurricane Katrina’ New Jersey reported its first COVID-19-related death — a 69-year-old man from Bergen County — as New York unveiled the most stringent measures seen in the U.S. so far to combat the surge in coronavirus...




www.nbcnewyork.com





New Rochelle, New York is the home of the synagogue in which the purported 55-year-old CPAC COVID-19 patient attended service the week before that individual left for Washington, D.C. The contagion at the synagogue spread to no fewer than 1,000 people having to be quarantined, and this was before the new acts of containment by government authorities.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> NJ Announces 1st COVID-19 Death; NY Deploys National Guard to New Rochelle
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Cuomo Says Fed COVID-19 Response May Be ‘Public Health Version of Hurricane Katrina’ New Jersey reported its first COVID-19-related death — a 69-year-old man from Bergen County — as New York unveiled the most stringent measures seen in the U.S. so far to combat the surge in coronavirus...
> ...


It spreads pretty easily. I imagine with our lax borders, poor mexico is going to probably have contaminated people crossing the border and vise versa making it harder to contain. Hopefully we can nip this in the bud.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

DesolationRow said:


> _All of Italy is quarantined. _
> 
> As an Italian friend noted, the Italians were largely too blase about this virus with the average citizen contending that it was "just like the flu." Major mistake in how this was confronted, and it is a mistake being repeated throughout the West. *The Chinese implemented strict measures and as Western laptop warriors were contending that the Chinese regime was somehow minimizing the mayhem resulting from said virus,* *the Chinese president Xi Jinping freely acknowledged in January that China was confronted with a "grave situation."*
> 
> ...


He said that in the final week of January which doesn't mean much when they knew about this outbreak towards the end of last year and have been actively downplaying case numbers by changing their criteria for what counts as a case (and silencing people who spoke out about the true state of things there) and continue to do so to this day. They tried to sweep things under the rug for as long as possible so once the virus was everywhere there'd be less focus and blame on China. It's not just "Western laptop warriors" who say this stuff either. Several videos have surfaced on twitter of Chinese citizens complaining about the poor handling of this situation by their government. 

I agree with you about Trump though. South Korea manages to test 10,000 people a day which partly why the death rate there is much lower despite having 7000+ more cases. Americans should take this more seriously given their shitty healthcare and higher obesity rate. Even if Trump is more concerned with re-election right now, he should probably consider that this virus is more fatal with his fellow boomers who make up a large portion of his voter base.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Coachella has been postponend until October.



> At the direction of the County of Riverside and local health authorities, we must sadly confirm the rescheduling of Coachella and Stagecoach due to COVID-19 concerns. While this decision comes at a time of universal uncertainty, we take the safety and health of our guests, staff and community very seriously. We urge everyone to follow the guidelines and protocols put forth by public health officials.
> 
> Coachella will now take place on October 9, 10 and 11 and October 16, 17 and 18, 2020. Stagecoach will take place on October 23, 24 and 25, 2020. All purchases for the April dates will be honored for the rescheduled October dates. Purchasers will be notified by Friday, March 13 on how to obtain a refund if they are unable to attend.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support and we look forward to seeing you in the desert this fall.











Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival


APR 14-16 & 21-23, 2023 | Let's Get Back




www.coachella.com


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Over 24 hours a jump of just-under 37% in the U.S.'s cases, from 551 to 754 right now.


yeah, there are rumblings in the city where I live... I heard from two separate employees of a local hospital that they’ve got a confirmed case, but it hasn’t been disclosed yet (then again, maybe they’re just repeating unsubstantiated rumors). There was also some talk at work that an employee at a nearby office has symptoms and was out of work today. Then our supervisor started randomly asking us about our ability to work from home.

I’ve got a feeling that there will be a ton of cases in the coming days.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237242710408355847


That's Australia. Fuck my stupid country.

This instant hoarding as soon as a shop opens is selfish bullshit. It screws over pensioners; people near or on poverty line who can't afford to stock up in bulk - then when they do get there there's nothing left.

God I hate people.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow this got serious real fast. US banning European travelers for 30 days. Stocks taking a beating again. NBA season is suspended. Tom Hanks has covid in Australia.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I work in an elementary charter school in NYC and tomorrow we have parent teacher conference. We asked parents to stay home and instead call or video call us to have conference meeting for their children. If any cases happen within our building we'll close down have online lesson available for our kids. Not feeling panicky but it's crazy how this virus got the whole world changing due to it. Humanity been through worse but it's an interesting thing to live through.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Not sure if this has been posted already before, apologies if it has, but here's a letter from an Italian doctor explaining the reality of the Covid-19 pandemic. It's really worth a read and a wake up call to everyone who are underestimating this and still thinking it's nothing but a bad flu.

Click below. *



Spoiler



Here’s Macchini’s message in full (translated via Google):


> In one of the constant emails that I receive from my health department on a more than daily basis now these days, there was also a paragraph entitled “doing social responsibly”, with some recommendations that can only be supported.
> After thinking for a long time if and what to write about what is happening to us, I felt that the silence was not at all responsible. I will therefore try to convey to people “not involved in the work” and further away from our reality, what we are experiencing in Bergamo during these pandemic days from Covid-19.
> I understand the need not to create panic, but when the message of the danger of what is happening does not reach people and I still feel who cares about the recommendations and people who gather together complaining about not being able to go to the gym or to be able to do soccer tournaments I shudder.
> I also understand the economic damage and I am also worried about that. After the epidemic, the tragedy will start again. However, apart from the fact that we are literally also devastating our NHS from an economic point of view, I allow myself to raise the importance of the health damage that is likely throughout the country and I find it nothing short of “chilling” for example that a red zone already requested by the region has not yet been established for the municipalities of Alzano Lombardo and Nembro (I would like to clarify that this is pure personal opinion).
> ...


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

NoyK said:


> *Not sure if this has been posted already before, apologies if it has, but here's a letter from an Italian doctor explaining the reality of the Covid-19 pandemic. It's really worth a read and a wake up call to everyone who are underestimating this and still thinking it's nothing but a bad flu.
> 
> Click below. *
> 
> ...


Ehhh im still not worried. The swine flu had me scared shitless in 7th grade, all for nothing to happen. Everyone cried about ebola and zika too but once again nothing happened. Im not gonna fall for that shit again. So if i die, I die. Not gonna spend my time overrun by hysteria and hoarding toilet paper like a lunatic


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

It can fuck off and leave Tom Hanks alone, shitty fucking virus... ?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Tom Hanks' wife Rita Wilson has also tested positive to coronavirus, and because she used a dressing room at Channel 9 studios, some staff are in quarantine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237962794303176704


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

The most thing that I hate from media, they never or barely covered patient who has been declared negative(not yet healed 100%), it means, as long the virus does not mutate into something more deadly, the virus can still be controlled as long as it is handled correctly.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

NCAA basketball tournament will be played to empty arenas. I was going with my son to Minneapolis next week for the NCAA wrestling championship but no fans there either.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

I love how this thread is busier now even though there were countries other than the usa that have completely locked down weeks ago.

In other news, wwe stock is down 13%.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

NBA and NHL is done.

Trump seems to be putting something in motion where if you have the virus you get your pay etc. This will keep people from going to work sick.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> NBA and NHL is done.
> 
> Trump seems to be putting something in motion where if you have the virus you get your pay etc. This will keep people from going to work sick.


To his credit he also apparently has something in the works to deal with America's reliance on imported medical goods from China. This virus has highlighted some of the negative aspects of globalism.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> He said that in the final week of January which doesn't mean much when they knew about this outbreak towards the end of last year and have been actively downplaying case numbers by changing their criteria for what counts as a case (and silencing people who spoke out about the true state of things there) and continue to do so to this day. They tried to sweep things under the rug for as long as possible so once the virus was everywhere there'd be less focus and blame on China. It's not just "Western laptop warriors" who say this stuff either. Several videos have surfaced on twitter of Chinese citizens complaining about the poor handling of this situation by their government.


Honestly, given the circumstances known from outside of China, the Chinese response ostensibly did almost everything possible, they were just about one week tardy with it. In fact China is a great case study in how to approach this virus--as is South Korea. Authoritarian measures have clearly helped those countries at this point in time. If China had acted only seven or nine days earlier the spread of the virus may very well have been cut down by as much as 70% according to myriad recent reports. 

The Chinese and South Korean models are the ones which should be followed going forward.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237392676623765505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238221726271430656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237765786523107328








Hotel disputes conservative lobbyist Matt Schlapp's claim of coronavirus 'screening' at CPAC site


GOP Reps. Matt Gaetz and Doug Collins entered self-quarantine after learning they had contact with a man with the coronavirus at the CPAC conference, and after they had contact with President Donald Trump.




www.cnbc.com





Matt Schlapp being exposed as a liar would hardly surprise. Pathetic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238159068260376581


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

One last point regarding the Chinese response: it is fairly evident that the local authorities in the Hubei province endeavored to cover it all up in the first days of the discovery of the virus, but the CCP responded rather robustly and recognized the threat of the virus, knowing that it would devastate all of China's healthcare system were major, life-altering moves from the government not taken. The free testing provided by the Chinese was rather critical in stemming the tide of said virus, too.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Saw all these clips last night of Chinese people, or any kind of Asian people, being totally discriminated against in America, and Fox news hosts and guests talking absolutely horribly towards them. 'They started it!'

I know you can't expect any better Fox but fuck those guys. Once again just spreading ignorance and fear.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

People are EMPTYING supermarkets in Ireland – in pictures | Times of Sweden | Your home for #RealNews


After a first death and over 70 cases in Ireland, people are now rushing to the supermarkets to bulk buy food. One of our readers in Ireland has sent us some photos from the empty supermarkets. Supermarkets are running low on toilet paper in Ireland. No bread left at the shelves. Vegetables...




timesofsweden.com













All Disney Theme Parks, U.S. Universal Studios Closing Amid Coronavirus Pandemic


UPDATED: As of March 27, Disneyland and Walt Disney World have extended their theme park closures indefinitely. By Monday, all Disney theme parks worldwide and both Universal Studios in the …




variety.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Dude, Beijing censored social media and whistleblowers to cover things up after it blew up too. It isn't just so-called local level officials that did that shit. There are even rumors today that factories are pressured to project the image of business being back to normal. Power consumption is one of the economic indicators, but non-local workers and work orders are still stuck in limbo and the rumors are factories owners are simply running up the meter because they fear the repercussions from Beijing more than burning money on running up the tab on wasted energy.

Sounds familiar with your president and refusing to get tests due to concerns about positive results affecting the stock markets?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FriedTofu said:


> Dude, Beijing censored social media and whistleblowers to cover things up after it blew up too. It isn't just so-called local level officials that did that shit. There are even rumors today that factories are pressured to project the image of business being back to normal. Power consumption is one of the economic indicators, but non-local workers and work orders are still stuck in limbo and the rumors are factories owners are simply running up the meter because they fear the repercussions from Beijing more than burning money on running up the tab on wasted energy.
> 
> Sounds familiar with your president and refusing to get tests due to concerns about positive results affecting the stock markets?


None of that is to be unexpected. The Chinese are even more brutal toward whistleblowers than the forty-forth U.S. president as _Business Insider_ established several weeks ago (in one article even humorously making that comparison) regarding the sad fate for disappeared whistlebloiwers.

It could be said that as Bernie Sanders's campaign disintegrates Donald Trump is doing more to beat down capitalism in the last two weeks than self-described "socialists" or "democratic socialists" have in the last century, haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238186431060815873


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238240849651105792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238214465822371843


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238240849651105792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238214465822371843


Oh nice I live in ohio how the hell did it go from 5 cases to 100K?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Capitalism will be the death of us if we allow it.









Fed to Inject $1.5 Trillion in Bid to Prevent ‘Unusual Disruptions’ in Markets


The Federal Reserve said it would make vast sums of short-term loans available on Wall Street and purchase Treasury securities in a coronavirus-related response aimed at preventing ominous trading conditions from creating a sharper economic contraction.




www.wsj.com













Watch Katie Porter Relentlessly Grill CDC Chief Into Saying 'Yes' to Free COVID-19 Tests


The congresswoman would not take no for an answer, for the betterment of us all




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's a article i hope calms everyones nerves 


Nearly 70,000 people have recovered from coronavirus


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The numbers are fascinating insofar as there are easily-deciphered notes of optimism to find, but arguably the most grueling and, in the long-term, fatal component to coronavirus is that it engenders something that we can call a "cytokine storm," which makes those who recover from it vastly more susceptible to chronic respiratory illness(es). The lingering consequences of people becoming infected may in millions of cases only be appreciated years after the initial infection and recovery cycle.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Formula One’s Australian Grand Prix cancelled amid coronavirus fears


The season-opening Australian Grand Prix has been cancelled following the withdrawal of McLaren after one of its team members returned a positive test for Covid-19




www.theguardian.com


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Up to 150 million Americans are expected to contract the coronavirus, congressional doctor says

Ohio's top health official estimates 100,000 people in Ohio infected with novel coronavirus

Dr. Brian Monahan, the attending physician of Congress and the U.S. Supreme Court, said he expects *70 million to 150 million people in the United States will become infected with COVID-19*, NBC News reported Wednesday, citing two sources.

Ohio’s top health official said she projects that* 100,000 people in the state already are carrying the novel coronavirus*


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah,the way they raid the supermarket and buy everything and what they don't realize,they might be already carry the virus and the it jump into other person, right now,avoid the crowded place, stay at home for two weeks, eat vitamin and healthy food while don't forget to clean your room.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is crazy shit lol


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They finally took measures here in France and closed schools. Can't complain about the two extra weeks of holidays/


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

China is now accusing America as the source of the disease because their feelings got hurt that the US keep referring to it as a China disease.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah,maybe Carla Radames brought it to China


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is why things get shut down, because you can’t trust that everyone will do the right thing.









JetBlue bans passenger who notified crew after landing that he'd tested positive for coronavirus


JetBlue banned a passenger who flew from New York to Florida while awaiting the results of a coronavirus test and notified the crew after landing that they came back positive, the airline said.




www.cnn.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Kim Kardashian reveals psychic coronavirus prediction from 2008









Coronavirus: Kim Kardashian reveals psychic coronavirus prediction from 2008


Kim Kardashian has revealed that a psychic predicted the coronavirus pandemic 12 years ago – who even claims it will come back in 2030.




www.news.com.au


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I got an email saying the school I work at is shut down due to some adult who attends a GED program in the building is confirmed for having the virus. We were scrambling yesterday to get packets made for our students for online lessons but now this occured.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Honestly, given the circumstances known from outside of China, the Chinese response ostensibly did almost everything possible, they were just about one week tardy with it. In fact China is a great case study in how to approach this virus--as is South Korea. Authoritarian measures have clearly helped those countries at this point in time. If China had acted only seven or nine days earlier the spread of the virus may very well have been cut down by as much as 70% according to myriad recent reports.
> 
> The Chinese and South Korean models are the ones which should be followed going forward.
> 
> ...


An authoritarian way would be best in a virus situation but you already have the mouth breathers thinking Trump wants to take over the US. I can see why he'd be hesitant to act like China did even if it meant better containment, as our media would spin it as some sort of take over. We cannot have nice things because our citizens are pretty dumb.

Still, he should have acted accordingly especially when it was known that this was the likely outcome. Some of the presidents actions have been positive though.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> An authoritarian way would be best in a virus situation but you already have the mouth breathers thinking Trump wants to take over the US. I can see why he'd be hesitant to act like China did even if it meant better containment, as our media would spin it as some sort of take over. We cannot have nice things because our citizens are pretty dumb.
> 
> Still, he should have acted accordingly especially when it was known that this was the likely outcome. Some of the presidents actions have been positive though.


Only thing I'm wondering is why the UK was exempt from the European travel ban


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Only thing I'm wondering is why the UK was exempt from the European travel ban



No idea, it's weird.

But you're talking to someone who thinks America should have allied with Spain over England, I've no idea why the UK is exempt and it's a good question.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Fuckin hell smdh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238583108930342917

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238544515587325952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238599456540557312


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

If there is one thing that this pandemic has showed us, it is there are assholes everywhere regardless of race, nationality, gender, or being rich or poor.

From what I remember, the hoarding of toilet paper started from some internet rumor that production of toilet paper will be reduced to increase capacity for the production of masks. Now idiots everywhere are just following the initial idiots.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238547097806241792
Uff


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238510531708944384
So all it took was hockey getting cancelled and Canada is all over it lol.


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238600729977380866


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

Coronavirus Update (Live): 90,755,600 Cases and 1,944,518 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info





Here's a good link


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Technically I'm tired to follow this then I remembered I have been through HK Flu in 97,SARS in 2003,Swine Flu in 2009 and from what I remember,I just read and watch the news and try to know the characterization of this virus then I stopped to follow it because it only add my stress while there's something more important that i must concern with. Just keep yourself clean,wash your hands before your stuff your finger into your mouth, stay at home but first clean your room for godsake.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> If there is one thing that this pandemic has showed us, it is there are assholes everywhere regardless of race, nationality, gender, or being rich or poor.
> 
> From what I remember, the hoarding of toilet paper started from some internet rumor that production of toilet paper will be reduced to increase capacity for the production of masks. Now idiots everywhere are just following the initial idiots.


The mass buying and reselling is what makes me mad. 

People who hoard and then try to sell anything should be arrested. 

I actually needed to buy toilet paper and water (I have some but wanted to restock) and now I cannot because of these people. Imagine people who just only buy when they need? They must be furious not being able to buy what they need.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Whats the over/under on how many people actually have the virus in the US? When you look at the number of positive cases/deaths, the shutting down of basically every single event in a 400 million population country seems aggressive but as I understand everyones flying blind because hardly anyones getting tested?

The UK's slightly more cavalier approach is causing a split in my household. Mum and grandfather think the government response is appropriate, whereas my dad and uncle are calling for shut down of schools and travel. 

Feels like in a years time we'll be able to look back and see which country handled this best. It'll be fascinating to see how much the dollar/the pound/the euro will be by then.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> The mass buying and reselling is what makes me mad.
> 
> People who hoard and then try to sell anything should be arrested.
> 
> I actually needed to buy toilet paper and water (I have some but wanted to restock) and now I cannot because of these people. Imagine people who just only buy when they need? They must be furious not being able to buy what they need.


Free market. _shrugs_

Whoever has the means to pay, has the right. That's the American way.




skypod said:


> Whats the over/under on how many people actually have the virus in the US? When you look at the number of positive cases/deaths, the shutting down of basically every single event in a 400 million population country seems aggressive but as I understand everyones flying blind because hardly anyones getting tested?
> 
> The UK's slightly more cavalier approach is causing a split in my household. Mum and grandfather think the government response is appropriate, whereas my dad and uncle are calling for shut down of schools and travel.
> 
> Feels like in a years time we'll be able to look back and see which country handled this best. It'll be fascinating to see how much the dollar/the pound/the euro will be by then.


I think difference in the initial approach is in the faith in each country's healthcare system. America leaders know theirs is shit for the general public so they locked it down immediately after rising cases while the British believe in their ability to contain the spread of the virus. Also of note is the UK is much smaller in size and has the technology to make contact tracing to find other potential carriers much easier than in a country of the size of America. Having said that, Italy had one of the better healthcare system and they were quickly overwhelmed by taking the cautious approach like the UK. That should have spook the UK to do more but it took America taking the lead for the UK government to do something more drastic.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This dude is an example of what's terribly wrong with the United States and capitalism -- individual profit over the collective needs of the people. Fuck him, his business, and assholes like him. 









He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them (Published 2020)


Amazon cracked down on coronavirus price gouging. Now, while the rest of the world searches, some sellers are holding stockpiles of sanitizer and masks.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Went to the store Thursday night after work. I’m used to busy when they predict a winter storm. This was ten times crazier. Bread...gone. Canned fruits and vegetables...almost gone. Soup...almost gone. Toiletries and hygiene products...gone. Grocery carts stuffed to the gills. I left with only half the products the wife sent me in for. She went to another store as soon as it opened this morning and got what we need. 

There are cases in eastern and western Iowa now. A lady at work compared this to the coming of a hurricane (she lived in Mississippi when Katrina hit). She said people stock up and then you wait. And the waiting can be the hardest part, not knowing if you get a glancing blow or full impact. We know eventually a case will come to Des Moines. It’s not a question of if but when. So now we wait.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

I already stocked up dry goods 3 weeks ago because I didnt want to wait in lines in the stores and knew this was coming. Now i just buy fruits vegetables and a few meats from those stores. Those stores have light foot traffic. I find people just follow the herd and reaction buy. First they buy toilet paper in my area. I live in Canada and toilet paper is made here. Its not an import. Stuf like pasta and rice is. We have a factory like 3km from my place and people are still hoarding toilet paper. This makes me believe these people wouldnt even know that they can use a shower to clean their ass for a worst case sceneraio. Secondly if the situation worsens, looting is a bigger threat and people would just steal from others who have hoarded up food. Especially in America where some have fire arms and some dont.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> This dude is an example of what's terribly wrong with the United States and capitalism -- individual profit over the collective needs of the people. Fuck him, his business, and assholes like him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no issue with Capitalism or anyone with a hustle, now when there's an emergency or a crisis that's a different story.

By all means make a buck, invest in hand sanitizer and toilet paper stocks etc. Just don't hoard and resell, that's bullshit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Miss Sally said:


> I have no issue with Capitalism or anyone with a hustle, now when there's an emergency or a crisis that's a different story.
> 
> By all means make a buck, invest in hand sanitizer and toilet paper stocks etc. Just don't hoard and resell, that's bullshit.


Driving across the country collecting over 17,000 essential products people need during a pandemic, just to try and sell those essentials for 20x more than their value... I have a BIG fucking problem with it and it’s rooted in capitalism.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Pasta, Rice is next on the list


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Imagine being one of the selfish, stupid fucking cunts hoarding toilet roll and pasta. Fucking rats.


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238965380321705985


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238867143363567616
Meanwhile, Italians continue being singularly amazing:









Italians are singing songs from their windows to boost morale during coronavirus lockdown


The social media videos, from various cities and towns, show people singing from balconies and windows.




www.cnbc.com













People Quarantined in Italy Join Together In Song From Balconies During Coronavirus Lockdown


The coronavirus lockdown is not stopping Italians from singing




time.com













Italians sing patriotic songs from their balconies during coronavirus lockdown


Neighbours from Naples to Tuscany make harmonies across empty streets to lift spirits and pass the time during quarantine




www.theguardian.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238924372867461123


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not try to scare anyone,but I'm afraid for anyone who have good immune will have bad news when this virus keep attacking until your immune can't hold more longer, from what I read , the patient who already tested negative(from positive) will have permanent effect from that virus even it only the minor effect.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Fighting over stock-pilling of goods.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=631885920878127


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239047074332672011

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239056371083104256


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

This whole corona scare is a fraud. Its just a flu with mortality rate less than 1%. Millions have the dengue fever which is 10x worse.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Balor fan said:


> This whole corona scare is a fraud. Its just a flu with mortality rate less than 1%. Millions have the dengue fever which is 10x worse.


Yes governments are self-sabotaging and stock markets plummeting, massive corporations forcing to close and millions unemployed by the end of the year over a fraud.

What's everyone's opinions on this social distancing thing? I'm seeing people on twitter raging that people are going out to bars and restaurants (even in states where there is barely any cases).

I'm going out to dinner for my boyfriends birthday this week, in a large city of 1.4 million people and 25 cases (obviously I understand actual cases could be more) but I still don't find the odds to be at the level where everyone needs to stop living their lives. There seems to be a lot of fear mongering from people who just want to have a drama/something to tweet about. New York and California? Sure, those are overly populated places and it'll spread fast. But I don't think someone should be shamed for going out and grabbing dinner in Idaho. 

If nobody spends any money in the next month, the amount of closed businesses/poverty/unemployment/looting/crime and everything that follows a harsh recession is going to lead to more deaths in the long run.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Behave not as if you're trying not to get infected, but as if you are infected and trying not to spread it. Those mindsets look similar, but they're not - you may do the same things, but you'll do them very differently.


"Everything we do before a pandemic will seem alarmist. Everything we do after will seem inadequate." -M. Leavitt

I think part of the resistance to social distancing & self quarantining is people viewing it as a form of punishment because punishment & confinement are so ingrained in the consciousness & culture. Many Americans pride themselves as anti-authoritarian (no one is going to tell me what to do) and also the culture prizes individualism (I got mine, I don't care about yours).

The virus does not care about any of our social or political circumstances or feelings or schedules. It is a virus in search of our lungs. Period. We need to set reality tv culture aside and stop being hostile to scientific fact right now.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

skypod said:


> If nobody spends any money in the next month, the amount of closed businesses/poverty/unemployment/looting/crime and everything that follows a harsh recession is going to lead to more deaths in the long run.


Governments will switch on the money taps like there's no tomorrow when this is over, the stock markets will at least boom, the public however will just have to ride it out.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bars are still full for St. Patricks, Not Good









St. Patrick's Day revelers in Chicago and Louisiana flout coronavirus warnings to stay at home.


Bars were reportedly "packed" in cities including New York, Chicago, New Orleans, and Washington, D.C.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239267360739074048


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239295675059372037
Negative interest rates like the Japanese is very much one of myriad strong possibilities on the horizon. 

Anything to keep the debt sufficiently appetizing. A major contraction is the "nightmare scenario." It is unthinkable for the U.S.'s system, which means this is but one of many arrows in the quiver going forward. 



> California Governor Gavin Newsom orders all bars, nightclubs, wineries, pubs, etc across the state to close. Restaurants to remain open, must reduce capacity.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239218272521859073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238943185742815232


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That Norwegian school roasted America’s ass and it’s true!










Illinois, Ohio closing all bars, restaurants in response to coronavirus


Illinois and Ohio announced on Sunday they would close all restaurants and bars in response to the growing COVID-19 pandemic. “We will be issuing an order closing all bars and restaurant…




thehill.com




Shit is getting shutdown pronto!










Coronavirus screening forces hundreds of travelers to wait hours at Chicago's O'Hare International Airport


Gov. JB Pritzker and Mayor Lori Lightfoot called the delays at O'Hare "unacceptable" and demanded that the Trump administration take action immediately.




abc7chicago.com




A complete shit-show at airports with all these people traveling from overseas this weekend trying to beat the travel ban by tomorrow.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

njcam said:


> Fighting over stock-pilling of goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So utterly disgusted with my country. Selfish animals.



*Edit: Just saw this story which I think is great:









Woolworths to hold daily elderly and disability-only shopping hour amid panic buying


Woolworths will hold a dedicated shopping hour for the elderly and people with disabilities who've missed out on food and other goods due to panic buying.




www.sbs.com.au





Woolworths are also supplying meals on wheels with free TP to take around to elderly and other people who need it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Clique said:


> URL unfurl="true"]https://abc7chicago.com/travel/covid-19-screening-forces-large-crowds-to-wait-hours-at-ohare/6014169/[/URL]
> A complete shit-show at airports with all these people traveling from overseas this weekend trying to beat the travel ban by tomorrow.


The O'Hare Airport situation is like something out of a pitch-black Luis Bunuel tragicomedy. Could not be further from realizing "social distancing."









UK coronavirus crisis 'to last until spring 2021 and could see 7.9m hospitalised'


Exclusive: Public Health England document seen by Guardian says four in five ‘expected’ to contract virus




www.theguardian.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239303823367143424
:curry2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239306665146580994
That $700 billion in QE from the Fed is only the beginning. It would not surprise to see the Fed balance sheet top out at perhaps $12 trillion before 2020 becomes 2021.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239181139845226497
Brings to mind a quote from one of my favorite books, introduced to me when I was a small child by my father: Albert Camus's _The Plague _from 1947.

"On this earth there are plagues and there are victims, and it's up to us, as much as possible, not to join forces with the plagues."


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Instead of the media reporting empty shelves and people fighting over toilet rolls how about we just stop people bulk buying,actually stop them.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*CDC recommends that gatherings of 50 people or more in U.S. be canceled or postponed in next 8 weeks because of coronavirus. *









CDC Recommends Gatherings Of 50 Or More Be Postponed For Two Months To Prevent Spread Of Coronavirus


As coronavirus precautions continue to be enacted, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recommended Sunday that large events and masses gatherings of 50 people or more in the U.S. b…




deadline.com













Communities, Schools, Workplaces, & Events


Cleaning and Disinfecting: Everyday steps, when someone is sick, and considerations for employers.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Golden Shovel said:


> Instead of the media reporting empty shelves and people fighting over toilet rolls how about we just stop people bulk buying,actually stop them.


One of the Tesco stores here in Edinburgh has limited people to buying 2 packs of toilet rolls. 

I can understand it's only gonna get worse but panic buying people are simply fucking idiots.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239297281024823298
One has to wonder what the cross-indexing will reveal in terms of people with "preexisting conditions," etc., even if they are thirty years old.


Since folks are sharing their personal tales regarding the "panic-buying" and whatnot:

Back during the first weekend of November 2019 had my mother, father and several friends came over and were fairly stunned at all of the stocked items. From cases upon cases of protein bars and boxes upon boxes of Engine 2 cold cereal, Engine 2 granola, cases and cases and cases of organic "365" brand canned beans, "365" organic no-salt-added beans, large quantities of lentils and beans in bags, massive bags of organic Basmati rice, cases and cases of rolls of toilet paper, and other items, particularly my folks were stunned at the quantities.

Now I am, when I do go out, shuttling parcels of some of these items to family and friends, haha.

Already being stocked up means no panic-buying necessary.

A few evenings ago, stopped by the grocery stores and in Marin County, California there was no toilet paper whatsoever (did not need or want any) and almost all canned items were gone.

Feels like being the protagonist in that wonderful, tense episode of _The Twilight Zone_, "The Shelter." Haha.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I know it's an aside but the Coronavirus is managing to move heaven and earth in what can be achieved.

I wonder why Governments don't care to use the same effort for climate change.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

ISIS tells terrorists to steer clear of coronavirus-stricken Europe


Terror group advises hand washing rather than attacks on the West.




www.politico.eu





Err...silver lining?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

@DesolationRow Dow Futures down 1000 points right now which means it’s going to be a rough start to the markets when they open. Reducing the rates now gives little ammunition later to tackle the deficit. Plus, when people start missing paychecks or lose their jobs it’s hard for them to be excited about lower mortgage rates. Investors sense this as a panic move. 



skypod said:


> Yes governments are self-sabotaging and stock markets plummeting, massive corporations forcing to close and millions unemployed by the end of the year over a fraud.
> 
> What's everyone's opinions on this social distancing thing? I'm seeing people on twitter raging that people are going out to bars and restaurants (even in states where there is barely any cases).
> 
> ...


Anyone who said this is a fraud is a fucking idiot. Period.

Thé social distancing now could hopefully avoid a mandatory quarantine later. Of course real life takes over and we want to go out and enjoy ourselves. We need to be smart about this. Trust me, I can deal with choosing to interact in public as little as possible. I will have a problem if they force us into a mandatory lockdown as some experts are pushing.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

10 days ago a good portion of the media were clutching their pearls and wanting accountability because 1 posting had supporters ...............posting snake emoij's. And yet Trump with the bully pulpit of the Presidencency doesn't isn't being held accountable for not coralling the subsection of his supporters thinking this is just an exaggeration or even worse a media conspiracy and behaving in a manner that when it's all over cost the Usa more lives then had to have happened.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239383795205169152


BruiserKC said:


> @DesolationRow Dow Futures down 1000 points right now which means it’s going to be a rough start to the markets when they open. Reducing the rates now gives little ammunition later to tackle the deficit. Plus, when people start missing paychecks or lose their jobs it’s hard for them to be excited about lower mortgage rates. Investors sense this as a panic move.


The next 24 hours will be fascinating to witness. It is one reason why sleep is impossible tonight. 

Reaching, effectively, practically-zero interest rates while not even in a recession at this juncture means that the U.S. is at an economic crossroads. One of the most critical components to all of this has been under-reported, if anything, this weekend, which is that eight of the U.S.'s greatest banks--JPMorgan Chase, Bank of America, Citigroup, Wells Fargo, Goldman Sachs, State Street, Morgan Stanley and Bank of New York Mellon, making up the Financial Services Forum--are suspending share buybacks through the second quarter. Last week it was oil and energy, but this week it is the banks' turn. 

Many perspicuous truths about the U.S. economy over the last fifteen years, truly in the heat of the pre-2007/2008 financial meltdown, are predictably bubbling up to the surface. 

Investors are on average reportedly seeing a cataclysmic 25% loss from where they were a mere four weeks ago.

Andrew Yang's "UBI" proposals have never seemed more necessary than now. "Helicopter money" for the citizenry is quite possible, if not probable, simply to keep people afloat.

Wall Street exhibited a persistent hunger for buybacks through late February while the S&P 500 cratered, free-falling the most since 2008. Goldman Sachs, for instance, was perhaps the ultimate spectacle in buybacks with corporate clients purchasing their own shares at what was easily the fastest rate in two years. Volume ran at a little over 2.3x the 2019 average. 

Most of the CEOs and board of directors have doubtless already sold their shares. 

It is the season of Lent. Are the banks sincere about this fasting from buybacks? One could be forgiven for being skeptical, but even if they are, surprise, surprise. The banks quit the practice of buybacks after share prices practically halve.

The can was kicked down the road eleven years ago in March 2009 which saw the "resurrection" of the stock market and economy chiefly on the, well, back of buybacks, and the can was kicked down the road over and over again from one U.S. administration to the next, and now more can-kicking is occurring. 

Bank runs are one of the strongest probabilities of the next two weeks. Will capital control levers be pulled in order to avert a crisis of liquidity? Seems practically inevitable. 

The stock market is set to bleed mightily. Possibilities of percentage vary some, but let us simply say that it will almost surely be deep. The precipitous drop will probably stupefy. 

As an aside, the major banks will prioritize the setting of metals markets to the most advantageous degrees conceivable. For instance, JPMorgan's silver stockpile would be one rather obvious place to look at in the coming weeks and months.

Can the Fed deal with a potentially vanishing pool of credit? A bevy of voices are whispering about deflation. 

Could a bank holiday be in the works? Ha!

Let us always remember, these companies were buying back stock shares in order to save to the utmost degree in the paying of dividends. These "banksters" as a friendly local grocery store cashier refers to them (do not believe he coined that term) have the game so thoroughly rigged, one, setting ethical matters aside, has to admire their audacity. They were seemingly perpetually accruing low-cost loans and purchasing stocks paying dividends, and the difference always seemed to just so happen to fall into their laps and remain in said laps. 

What may we decipher from this? Positive earnings are viewed at as a--at best--prospect of vanishing probabilities by these banks. Consequently, no dividend payouts. 

It has been, for a few, an exceedingly fun, heady party, but the music is stopping. Again, though, as related with the silver stockpile from JPM and various other holdings and stockpiles of metals by these banks, look to how the commodities markets are handled in the coming weeks, months, and beyond. 

Again, though: the music may be stopping but the federal government is not out of "bullets," so to speak. A contraction is the most terrified possibility and any and all methods will be utilized to avoid it. This is an economy built on perpetual "growth"; the contraction, should it come to pass, will be the bitterest of all possible medicines. Recall: stock buybacks were only allowed through major modifications of SEC regulations in 1982 once again. Not surprisingly, the 1980s-and-beyond U.S. economy has been a shocking menagerie of consumer debt-driven craziness, haha, as the U.S.'s manufacturing base was fundamentally outsourced or automated and the U.S. became evermore-driven by consumption. 









Satellite images show Iran has built mass graves amid coronavirus outbreak


Trenches in city of Qom confirm worst fears about extent of the epidemic and the government’s subsequent cover-upSatellite images of mass graves in the city of Qom suggest Iran’s coronavirus epidemic is even more serious than the authorities are admitting.The pictures, first published by the New...




news.yahoo.com













Germany seals off borders; Spain's number of cases jumps almost 1,000


Germany is the latest European country to seal off its borders in an effort to contain the coronavirus outbreak, as the number of deaths in Europe jumped overnight.




www.cnbc.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239409499116646401


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

ShiningStar said:


> 10 days ago a good portion of the media were clutching their pearls and wanting accountability because 1 posting had supporters ...............posting snake emoij's. And yet Trump with the bully pulpit of the Presidencency doesn't isn't being held accountable *for not coralling the subsection of his supporters thinking this is just an exaggeration or even worse a media conspiracy *and behaving in a manner that when it's all over cost the Usa more lives then had to have happened.


You seem pretty confident that's not the case.

I don't know where I stand yet, but in the last 10-15 years we have seen viruses with higher mortality rates and the world was not forced to shut down as a result. 

Just a thought.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239545156413644801
Seemed to require roughly two heartbeats to reach the first "Circuit Breaker" of the day. 

-10.25% at the moment.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They're enforcing a quarantine on France tonight, we'll have to stay at home unless there's a medical emergency or we need to go the nearest supermarket and respect a curfew at 6pm every day


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Gatherings Should Be Limited to 10 People, Trump Says (Published 2020)


President Trump recommended strict new guidelines, but they fell short of what experts wanted. France and the San Francisco Bay Area are ordering residents to stay home as much as possible.




www.nytimes.com













Coronavirus: Germany latest country to close borders


Only goods and workers can pass, with France also warning its situation is "deteriorating fast".



www.bbc.co.uk






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239376136129282048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239556673313951746
The Castro Theatre in San Francisco is shut down indefinitely.  Only a matter of time before cinemas simply close throughout California.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This is so crazy man. When I started this thread I never thought what China did to attempt to contain the virus would be copied/required by the West.

Also another dumb cluster created by Christians in South Korea. This after Korea was doing so well to contain it.









Coronavirus: saltwater spray infects 46 church-goers in South Korea


The church in Gyeonggi Province sprayed salt water into the mouths of its followers out of a belief it would kill the coronavirus.




www.scmp.com





Shudder to think what will happen in US with all the religious folks, some of whom were just saying they will still go to church in defiance because this is a 'hoax' to impeach the president. Religious gatherings are going to create clusters that could very well overwhelm the healthcare system.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Supreme Court, for first time since 1918, postpones oral arguments


The justices had several major cases scheduled for oral argument in March, including on President Donald Trump's financial records and tax returns.



www.usatoday.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239563432837419017








EvergreenHealth doctor tests positive for coronavirus, in critical condition


An emergency room doctor at EvergreenHealth in Kirkland is in critical condition with COVID-19, the disease caused by the new coronavirus. The hospital at the center of the coronavirus outbreak in King County confirmed that the doctor was ill Sunday afternoon....




www.seattletimes.com





*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239354113571328000*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239276487062233089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239276631560278022

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239408285750398977


https://twitter.com/MattFurrer/status/1239378803627036672


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Malaysia in partial lockdown to limit coronavirus spread


The lockdown will take effect for two weeks from March 18, with Malaysians barred from travelling overseas and mass gatherings across the country prohibited.




www.scmp.com





Malaysia announces lockdown for 2 weeks starting on Wednesday.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239351266058305537
Profits over human life. It's good to see that Disney still has their priorities in order.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239150231498956806
So it's been proven that "overreacting" in Italy has slowed the spread in Lodi. It's probably too late to flatten the curve in US hotspots.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239376894107078656
But wait, there's more! Straight from China too.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It's weird, I'm a real homebody, so this whole self-isolation thing is just my life basically. But now that I don't have the option of going places, it's starting to really bug me. Had a concert scheduled for tomorrow night, which was to be my first proper night out since December, but it got cancelled yesterday. The indy wrestling show set for Friday night- which fell within our guidelines of being a gathering of less than 500 people- is a question mark now as well.

I really hope this clears up soon. I've never seen anything like it. Mostly the whole thing seemed like some media overreaction, and we've had some silly scenes here in Australia with people literally fighting in supermarkets over rolls of toilet paper, but we're starting to get more confirmed cases closer to my local area. Still no one I know, even indirectly, but it seems like there's some actual credibility to this pandemic. I recall things like the "bird flu" or "swine flu", where there was a little panic/media frenzy for seemingly a couple of weeks and then everyone moved on. I can't recall society on a world-wide basis basically shutting down like this though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Good to see you, @Neuron;! 

The "Fitness SF" gyms I attend are out of commission for at least a month. At least I have a home gym!

Read that Dr. Jenn Dowd twitter thread as well. Fascinating, if not particularly shocking. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239679912258293768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239642874335166464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239290707380183040
Cue the _Jaws _theme:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239655986350063617
Going to be quarantined in the Bay Area. Going to grow back the Kurt Russell-in-_The Thing_ beard and hair I had for six months until a couple of weeks ago. 

Tell @Arya Dark; I love her and Happy Birthday to her, @CamillePunk;!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Jay Devito said:


> You seem pretty confident that's not the case.
> 
> I don't know where I stand yet, but in the last 10-15 years we have seen viruses with higher mortality rates and the world was not forced to shut down as a result.
> 
> Just a thought.


The issue with COVID-19 is the high rate of infectivity and the long incubation period. You can be an unaware super spreader long before you display any symptoms. I've seen some worst case scenario projections estimating that somewhere between 30-60% of Americans could contract the virus. The death toll will depend entirely on how quickly it swamps the health system. It could potentially be several hundred thousand to millions. Many who recover could also be left with long term lung damage.

In short, it's too early to know how bad it will really get, but you should take it seriously regardless. Mitigating damage is important.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Neuron said:


> The issue with COVID-19 is the high rate of infectivity and the long incubation period. You can be an unaware super spreader long before you display any symptoms. I've seen some worst case scenario projections estimating that somewhere between 30-60% of Americans could contract the virus. The death toll will depend entirely on how quickly it swamps the health system. It could potentially be several hundred thousand to millions. Many who recover could also be left with long term lung damage.
> 
> In short, it's too early to know how bad it will really get, but you should take it seriously regardless. Mitigating damage is important.


Yes. The point you make about the recovered individuals "left with long term lung damage" is important, too.

Moreover: was at a podiatrist friend's office this morning. He and his assistant became friends of mine years ago. The assistant is a kind lady whose only son has the same first name as this poster. Point is, her father was to have neural surgery tomorrow morning (Tuesday, March 17, 2020) for his Parkinson's ailment of nearly constant convulsing. That was canceled early this morning. Anything that is even remotely elective is being canceled and this is probably going to remain the case until late summer (and that may be optimistic).

The negative ripple effect of COVID-19 on U.S. healthcare is almost incalculable. This is a place that is at the mercy of the Chinese to supply the masks for people among other items, and has considerably fewer beds (but for one obvious item) than Italy, per capita.

Also, more and more comes out about the virus, little by little. The cytokine cyclone of sorts of which this poster wrote earlier in this thread means that if you survive (and, indeed, the odds are that you will), the lingering effects resemble those of a terrible battle scar for the lungs, and could be perceived one day with, say, pulmonary fibrosis but for a host of other awful possibilities.

This is worth the read. However, a word to the wise: it is sobering. It was around the 23rd or 24th of January when it became evident that this was going to be a particularly brutal epidemic out of Wuhan. Pieces such as these make the case that even the most "prepped prepper" could not conceive of how insidious COVID-19 actually is.

Maybe President Donald Trump heard at least bits and pieces of this today because he seemed to finally be fully cognizant of how potent and dangerous this virus is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239686988569161739


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

How to boost your immune system...


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I have question and maybe a little bit conspiracy theory.

What if some high staff in government office or military know about this for long time then realize it's inevitable no matter how hard they try then decide to make themselves and family safe first. But maybe it's just my imagination while I'm waiting the condition from Hanks,Rita,Idris,Olga and Hivju to give them update of their health condition once they heal up.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

People need to start stocking up from now on, water, food etc. You should have a week or two worth of supplies. This will stop panic buying and people being forced to be near potentially sick people.

The US getting stricter like China is smart, should have happened sooner but I understand the PR issues it could bring. At least now people who are sensible see the need to nip this in the bud.

As for the people saying that this people are saying this is a "hoax", I've yet to hear anyone say this. As for anyone complaining about lockdowns and border shut downs, well most countries are doing this and it's working. People complaining about Religious gatherings, there's more issues with people going to disneyland, parks, public transport than these people going to church. People need to do some bigger thinking.

Avoid groups, sanitize, conserve supplies, be smart and use common sense. Eventually things will return to normal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ucok said:


> I have question and maybe a little bit conspiracy theory.
> 
> What if some high staff in government office or military know about this for long time then realize it's inevitable no matter how hard they try then decide to make themselves and family safe first. But maybe it's just my imagination while I'm waiting the condition from Hanks,Rita,Idris,Olga and Hivju to give them update of their health condition once they heal up.











Tom Hanks, Rita Wilson released from hospital: reports


Tom Hanks and his wife, Rita Wilson, were released from a hospital in Australia on Tuesday after being diagnosed with the coronavirus, local media reported, according to The Associated Press.T…




thehill.com













Fed announces another $500 billion operation for overnight repo funding markets


In the latest operation, the Fed will conduct another operation that comes on top of a similar offering Monday.




www.cnbc.com





Oil may drop into the teens. 









WHO considers 'airborne precautions' for medical staff after study shows coronavirus can survive in air


The coronavirus can go airborne, staying suspended in the air depending on factors such as heat and humidity, WHO officials said.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Neuron said:


> The issue with COVID-19 is the high rate of infectivity and the long incubation period. You can be an unaware super spreader long before you display any symptoms. I've seen some worst case scenario projections estimating that somewhere between 30-60% of Americans could contract the virus. The death toll will depend entirely on how quickly it swamps the health system. It could potentially be several hundred thousand to millions. Many who recover could also be left with long term lung damage.
> 
> In short, it's too early to know how bad it will really get, but you should take it seriously regardless. Mitigating damage is important.


You and I aren't scientists, you're just repeating what you've been told.

Assume this infects no more people than H1N1 did and kills even less, what is the reason then why no one gave a fuck in the first case and now all of a sudden everything needs to be shut down?

Why wasn't there this level of panic last time around?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jay Devito said:


> You and I aren't scientists, you're just repeating what you've been told.
> 
> Assume this infects no more people than H1N1 did and kills even less, what is the reason then why no one gave a fuck in the first case and now all of a sudden everything needs to be shut down?
> 
> Why wasn't there this level of panic last time around?


Pretty much what I was going to write.

I don't get why the panic over coronavirus is bigger than over viruses from recent past years. 
Economies of a lot of countries are taking a big hit. The question is, who benefits from it?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> People need to start stocking up from now on, water, food etc. You should have a week or two worth of supplies. This will stop panic buying and people being forced to be near potentially sick people.
> 
> The US getting stricter like China is smart, should have happened sooner but I understand the PR issues it could bring. At least now people who are sensible see the need to nip this in the bud.
> 
> ...


Yeah the best advice is to get 2 weeks supply and don't hoard and cause panic buying.

The US probably got spooked after the NBA canceled the season. That really hit home that this could be more than an issues in a few states.

You are being deliberately obtuse if you don't see people saying this is a "hoax' or a deep state conspiracy. That very type of people just posted in here. Mouth breathers if I recall you calling them?

South Korea had 2 new clusters from church gatherings. Malaysia decided to partially shutdown due to a spike in positive cases resulting from a large Muslim gathering that also exported new cases to Singapore. The use of public transport didn't create spikes in new cases in South Korea or Singapore like those examples. It is a pretty good bet you will get new cases in the coming weeks from similar situations in America.

Stop toeing the party line and do some bigger thinking like you preach.



Jay Devito said:


> You and I aren't scientists, you're just repeating what you've been told.
> 
> Assume this infects no more people than H1N1 did and kills even less, what is the reason then why no one gave a fuck in the first case and now all of a sudden everything needs to be shut down?
> 
> Why wasn't there this level of panic last time around?


But they are repeating what scientists are saying. You are repeating what paid propagandists are saying.

Because with H1N1 there was a vaccine, and medical services are prepared to handle that. H1N1 caused schools to shut down too so there was a certain level of precaution. This is just on a much bigger scale because we are still uncertain of the severity of the disease and it is much more contagious than the flu. All we know of is severe cases in countries like China and Italy quickly overwhelmed the ICUs there, leading to shortage of beds and ventilation system. This has an add on effect of hospitals having to deny care to even non-convid patients with life-threatening conditions. Better to be overly cautious than having potentially hundreds of thousands of easily preventable deaths due to lack of available care.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> But they are repeating what scientists are saying. You are repeating what paid propagandists are saying.
> 
> Because with H1N1 there was a vaccine, and medical services are prepared to handle that. H1N1 caused schools to shut down too so there was a certain level of precaution. This is just on a much bigger scale because we are still uncertain of the severity of the disease and it is much more contagious than the flu. All we know of is severe cases in countries like China and Italy quickly overwhelmed the ICUs there, leading to shortage of beds and ventilation system. This has an add on effect of hospitals having to deny care to even non-convid patients with life-threatening conditions. *Better to be overly cautious than having potentially hundreds of thousands of easily preventable deaths due to lack of available care.*


And if there aren't hundreds of thousands of deaths? Then what.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> And if there aren't hundreds of thousands of deaths? Then what.


Then we are thankful for no unnecessary deaths of that magnitude. What are you even trying to say?


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Jay Devito said:


> You and I aren't scientists, you're just repeating what you've been told.
> 
> Assume this infects no more people than H1N1 did and kills even less, what is the reason then why no one gave a fuck in the first case and now all of a sudden everything needs to be shut down?
> 
> Why wasn't there this level of panic last time around?


At least in the UK we didn't get hit by it much at all (that I know of) and therefore it is a case of "unless its affecting us we aren't that bothered".

I've just checked the stats and I must be wrong! That said Twatter etc wasn't really around in 2009-2010 so I believe social media is stoking this fire.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

My lifestyle of living on rice and beans, plus always having at least two weeks worth of every other basic, cheap foodstuff and home necessity on hand, has finally made me a winner. Hooray for vegetarianism and survival lessons learned from poverty! 

Not-so-hooray for having a job that puts me at a desk with customers for long consultations - plague is coming for me 'cause coughing, world-travelling, local consumerist idiots can't go a few days without ordering expensive custom products. And I travel to work via public transit. I'm DOOMED! Ok, statistically, I'm likely not DOOMED but I'd rather not have to take the chance for no essential reason. 

In honesty, who I'm really concerned about are the many 65 and older folks I work with, know casually and live nearby. So few of them are taking this seriously; they're out congregating anywhere they still can amid the recommended closures. They're the ones I keep hearing "_It's all fuss about nothing, just wash your hands and carry on with life_" and "_No way will I self-quarantine for two weeks when I get back from [vacation destination X]!_" from. Unlike the middle-aged toilet paper hoarders, the blasé old folks aren't amusing.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

GothicBohemian said:


> My lifestyle of living on rice and beans, plus always having at least two weeks worth of every other basic, cheap foodstuff and home necessity on hand, has finally made me a winner. Hooray for vegetarianism and survival lessons learned from poverty!
> 
> Not-so-hooray for having a job that puts me at a desk with customers for long consultations - plague is coming for me 'cause coughing, world-travelling, local consumerist idiots can't go a few days without ordering expensive custom products. And I travel to work via public transit. I'm DOOMED! Ok, statistically, I'm likely not DOOMED but I'd rather not have to take the chance for no essential reason.
> 
> In honesty, who I'm really concerned about are the many 65 and older folks I work with, know casually and live nearby. So few of them are taking this seriously; they're out congregating anywhere they still can amid the recommended closures. They're the ones I keep hearing "_It's all fuss about nothing, just wash your hands and carry on with life_" and "_No way will I self-quarantine for two weeks when I get back from [vacation destination X]!_" from. Unlike the middle-aged toilet paper hoarders, the blasé old folks aren't amusing.


Its concerning in the UK where the government position seems to be that they want the elderly to be knocked off by this thing. My old folks are staying in as much as possible but I've got pneumonia at the moment and been told by my doctor that covid-19 may land me on a ventilator. Thankfully my work fully pay me to be off for 2 weeks on sick without needing a GP sick-note because they are legends.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah the best advice is to get 2 weeks supply and don't hoard and cause panic buying.
> 
> The US probably got spooked after the NBA canceled the season. That really hit home that this could be more than an issues in a few states.
> 
> ...


The Government suggested a few days but I'd say 2-3 weeks worth of supplies is good. Along with a medical kit, water, water purification etc. It's initial cost is a lot but as long as you use/replace every few years then you don't really lose money. Just getting started can be hard but a good place is with food.

NBA and people being told to stay home spooked many but not enough. More needs to be done.

Who is exactly saying it's a hoax? You're not allowed to talk about it on YouTube. Twitter hasn't had much action at least in my feeds from deniers. So I'm unsure who's spreading this misinformation other than a few mouth breathers and the people who are claiming these people are everywhere.

Again, America isn't South Korea and while new cases will pop up in churches, the amount of people going to public places such as Disneyland and other attractions and gatherings is far bigger of a threat than some random Church goers. Nobody should be gathering for church, sports, entertainment or anything. The bigger problem is people going to large public spaces because for some reason people just aren't paying attention.

What party line? Why are you bringing random politics into this? I have no idea what you're even trying to get at with this comment, it's completely silly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The UK Only Realised "In The Last Few Days" That Its Coronavirus Strategy Would "Likely Result In Hundreds of Thousands of Deaths"


Scientists advising the government say an aggressive new approach adopted to attempt to "suppress" the virus may have to be in place for 18 months.




www.buzzfeed.com













The U.K.’s Coronavirus ‘Herd Immunity’ Debacle


The country is not aiming for 60 percent of the populace to get COVID-19, but you’d be forgiven for thinking so based on how badly the actual plan has been explained.




www.theatlantic.com





What was it that Kronsteen said in _From Russia with Love_? ""My reading of the British mentality is that they always treat a trap as a challenge." Ha. 









With megaphones, Brazil orders Rio beach-goers home


Anyone hoping to escape wall-to-wall coronavirus coverage with a day at the beach can forget about it in Rio de Janeiro, where authorities armed with megaphones blared out messages Monday ordering everyone home. Authorities also closed the city's iconic Christ the Redeemer statue and the cable car




news.yahoo.com













"Bond Girl" Olga Kurylenko fell ill with a coronavirus


World Today News "Bond Girl" Olga Kurylenko fell ill with a coronavirus



www.world-today-news.com













Idris Elba says he has coronavirus


Actor Idris Elba said he has tested positive for Covid-19.




www.cnn.com













Coronavirus: NHS doctor warns 'a colleague is looking after several patients under 40'


An anaesthetist writes: "Much of the impact of coronavirus is sadly unavoidable."




news.sky.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239784926125395968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239976129412263937








Coronavirus fears ignite a civil war as families, friends, neighbors clash over what’s safe


One side is armed with a bottomless supply of statistics, frightening news stories, and personal pleas from those most at risk; the other with skepticism and an understandable desire to maintain normalcy.




www.inquirer.com













Casinos ask Congress for emergency aid as coronavirus toll sweeps industry


Casinos have joined the airline industry in asking Congress for emergency financial help...




www.thehour.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238182777465393152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239675564199481347

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239663996950773761
_The Day of the Triffids_.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Two months.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239650783051886595








Trump changes his tone, gets real on the coronavirus threat


WASHINGTON (AP) — He called on the country to come together. He warned of pain to come. And he deferred to the nation's public health experts while at least momentarily putting aside petty squabbling...




apnews.com





Predictably Andrew Yang's moment has arrived.









Pres. Trump wants checks sent to public in virus response


President Donald Trump wants the government to send checks to Americans in the next two weeks in an effort to curb the economic cost of the coronavirus outbreak, according to Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin.




wqow.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239996950352560128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239963916177772544


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> The Government suggested a few days but I'd say 2-3 weeks worth of supplies is good. Along with a medical kit, water, water purification etc. It's initial cost is a lot but as long as you use/replace every few years then you don't really lose money. Just getting started can be hard but a good place is with food.


I agree with you that 2 weeks is enough. Just saying those that buy more than that are creating panic. These people don't stop and think if their neighbors can't buy simple supplies while they hoard, what do they think is going to happen when things go back to normal?



> NBA and people being told to stay home spooked many but not enough. More needs to be done.


I meant the US government. Days before the measures you had sycophants appearing on FOX news saying this was contained.



> Who is exactly saying it's a hoax? You're not allowed to talk about it on YouTube. Twitter hasn't had much action at least in my feeds from deniers. So I'm unsure who's spreading this misinformation other than a few mouth breathers and the people who are claiming these people are everywhere.


Try going back further in your feeds. You might find a live one there 5 weeks back. The same people that believe the President when he alluded that this was a democratic hoax.



> Again, America isn't South Korea and while new cases will pop up in churches, the amount of people going to public places such as Disneyland and other attractions and gatherings is far bigger of a threat than some random Church goers. Nobody should be gathering for church, sports, entertainment or anything. The bigger problem is people going to large public spaces because for some reason people just aren't paying attention.


Yes, America is much worse with all kinds of cultish denominations compared to South Korea. Other countries have their own attractions and gatherings. None have reported new clusters from those. Religious gatherings create higher opportunities of transmission because they are more likely to involve more physical contact among those who gathered. Handshakes and hugs between people that are familiar with each other, religious rituals that involving touch the same hard surface object are more likely to allow the virus to spread than say being stuck in Disneyland.



> What party line? Why are you bringing random politics into this? I have no idea what you're even trying to get at with this comment, it's completely silly.


You have been adding politics into this from your first post in here. Attempt to rationalise the President's inaction, blaming MSM and gaslighting who is ignoring the severity of the issue. Maybe you are just doing this subconsciously instead of with malice, but that is a whole different kind of scary.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Coronavirus: Kevin Durant, Sean Payton among athletes and coaches who have been infected with COVID-19


A running list of professional athletes, coaches, and sports figures diagnosed with coronavirus




www.cbssports.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240073428960501770








Coronavirus: Second Yankees minor-league player tests positive for COVID-19


Manager Aaron Boone also left the MLB team's spring site on Tuesday




www.cbssports.com





Read this a few days ago, worth a look:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238643280679563265
Republican Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell has said that he and the GOP Senate will happily sign on to a "Universal Basic Income"-spearheaded stimulus package following Mitt Romney's endorsement of same yesterday. A friend who enjoyed Andrew Yang's campaign is now saying that I am "a genius" for predicting that the U.S. government would resort to a UBI several days ago, haha, but it should have been rather obvious.









Coronavirus doctor says lung scans for young patients were ‘nothing short of terrifying’


A Belgian doctor working to battle the coronavirus says he’s treated several seriously ill young patients — and their lung scans were “nothing short of terrifying,” accordin…




nypost.com













Louisiana man who’s ‘never, ever sick’ hospitalized with coronavirus after flu misdiagnosis


A Louisiana man is in critical condition with coronavirus after doctors misdiagnosed him with the flu, according to a report. Mark Frilot, whose wife says he’s “never, ever sick,”…




nypost.com





Scale these up and the picture becomes horribly bleak in almost no time at all:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240054165377818636


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I agree with you that 2 weeks is enough. Just saying those that buy more than that are creating panic. These people don't stop and think if their neighbors can't buy simple supplies while they hoard, what do they think is going to happen when things go back to normal?


People never think anything bad will happen so they never think to plan ahead, which is why when things get bad they panic. It's why emergency supplies should be mandatory for all Citizens to have. Probably cannot be done but if even half the people had supplies, panic buying would be low and price gougers wouldn't be ripping so many off.



FriedTofu said:


> I meant the US government. Days before the measures you had sycophants appearing on FOX news saying this was contained.


I 100% agree!



FriedTofu said:


> Try going back further in your feeds. You might find a live one there 5 weeks back. The same people that believe the President when he alluded that this was a democratic hoax.


I'll look but seeing more panic posting over conspiracy stuff, which is why I was saying I personally hadn't seen it and was asking who exactly was spreading the misinformation.



FriedTofu said:


> Yes, America is much worse with all kinds of cultish denominations compared to South Korea. Other countries have their own attractions and gatherings. None have reported new clusters from those. Religious gatherings create higher opportunities of transmission because they are more likely to involve more physical contact among those who gathered. Handshakes and hugs between people that are familiar with each other, religious rituals that involving touch the same hard surface object are more likely to allow the virus to spread than say being stuck in Disneyland.


Going to disagree here, the virus is easily spread. People at Disneyland and large gathers are far more likely to spread it than people going to church. I am not saying people going to church isn't an issue but again, this isn't South Korea, the massive amounts of people still going out to public places, using public transport and gathering for various events is far greater than those going to church. The focus should be on shutting down large gatherings as the more people in proximity to each other ensures the spread. People who go to church will spread to each other, people who ignore the warnings against gathering will keep moving from venue to venue and keep being in contact with more people so their reach is potentially greater. Again, nobody should be going to any gatherings, including church.



FriedTofu said:


> You have been adding politics into this from your first post in here. Attempt to rationalise the President's inaction, blaming MSM and gaslighting who is ignoring the severity of the issue. Maybe you are just doing this subconsciously instead of with malice, but that is a whole different kind of scary.


Yeah, no. I blamed the president for not doing enough, said that the virus would spread here worse because of government ineptitude. Understanding why Trump didn't want to contain this like China, which he should have done isn't the same as condoning it. It doesn't exactly take a lot of thought to see why he was hesitant when Twitter/MSM has had people saying from day 1 that Trump would never leave office, any overt action using the National Guard or strict rules would have sent these goobers into action and created more panic. Remember elections are close, this was a bad time for it as more concern about how to appear for voters took priority over safety. Again not every action made by him or the Government has been bad but it's still lacking.

Now that the severity is realized, people have abandoned the narrative. They realize action is needed or things could get out of hand quickly. Trump would have been better off taking this seriously over worrying about the PR. Most rational people would have realized that this would have been for the better.

As for "gas lighting", questioning some of the more silly notions here or the defeatism of not wanting to shut down the borders etc is part of discussion. As we've seen shutting down the borders has worked for many countries, including China. Quarantines have worked and the spread isn't as bad as it could be. The authoritarian method of containing the outbreak is effective. Quite frankly it was all needed. I just don't think some are correct about priorities or what vehicle of transmission is a greater threat.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240090408123686912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240114488730365952
Whole thread is worth a look:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240085571290030080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239635569233154048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240123542311784450
http://twitter.com/PuyallupPD/status/1239635569233154048

http://twitter.com/KlatuBaradaNiko/status/1239677418958237696









SF Bay Area counties require nearly 7M residents to stay home


Seven counties in the region will direct nearly 7 million residents to shelter in place through April 7.




www.politico.com













Nevada casinos closing for 30 days following state order


Sisolak’s order follows the issuance of executive orders and gaming regulatory decisions to close properties in six other states that offer casino gambling.




www.reviewjournal.com





So many parents are staying home with their children, homeschooling, interacting, teaching, playing. Societal sanity restored! Haha.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Trump administration says it wants to get cash to Americans “immediately”

You could be getting a check in the mail soon due to the coronavirus

Americans could see some financial help from the government in the next few weeks.

Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, speaking Tuesday at a White House coronavirus update, said the Trump administration wants to get emergency funds to citizens as soon as possible.

“Americans need cash now,” said Mnuchin. “I mean now—in the next two weeks.”

The details of the payout are still being worked out. Mnuchin said the administration is currently discussing details with senators. PBS reported the White House is pushing for *$1,000 per person*.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

7x0v said:


> Trump administration says it wants to get cash to Americans “immediately”
> 
> You could be getting a check in the mail soon due to the coronavirus
> 
> ...


This is good news and a step in the right direction for handling this.

The US Government should have gave money to the public instead of pushing more cash into the bloated business world. People need cash and people will spend once the virus is more contained and boost the economy. The Citizens are the ones who need bailouts but I certainly won't won't complain about this! 

Yang must be happy and while he's no longer a Presidential contender, he would certainly help the administration put any stimulus project into the works.

I'm hoping this is 1k per person including children though a 200-300 food voucher would also be lovely for families.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

How in the world could the government pay for $1,000 per person for 325 million people? Especially with all of the bailouts that will be necessary, and other necessary expenses to fight this thing.

I’m hoping it’s feasible, I just don’t see how. Does anyone know the math on that?

I guess one silver lining of the world being impacted by this is our apparent ability to cut back on military spending for a while. But still, is this economically feasible? I’m genuinely interested to know the facts and math behind it


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Then we are thankful for no unnecessary deaths of that magnitude. What are you even trying to say?


Per the CDC's own estimations:









Burden of Influenza


Learn about how CDC estimates the burden of seasonal influenza in the U.S.




www.cdc.gov





*CDC estimates that influenza has resulted in between 9 million – 45 million illnesses, between 140,000 – 810,000 hospitalizations and between 12,000 – 61,000 deaths annually since 2010.*

^
If I told you 5 months ago that 61k people were going to die of the flu, you would not have given a single flying fuck. Meanwhile the corona virus so far has claimed only 8k.

When you take into account the level of precaution and risk we are taking... and also the level of sacrifice, the mood is going to change real fast if the eventual death toll is no more greater than the common flu.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Per the CDC's own estimations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you miss the 140,000 to 810,000 hospitalizations part? That is dealing with prepared cases of flu seasons. Add in a new virus outbreak that nobody was fully prepared for that could result in similar number of hospitalizations and you can quickly overwhelm any system.

Right now you are saying you will be upset if not enough people die from this. Hope you don't get the virus because your family and friends will definitely get it from you.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Per the CDC's own estimations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is saying this will be the black death or spanish flu, the issue with it is that it's new, it spreads very, very easily. It has a long incubation period and it's symptoms are common among other common illnesses which means people infected may not know.

It's safe to be cautious as we simply don't know enough about this virus.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Did you miss the 140,000 to 810,000 hospitalizations part? That is dealing with prepared cases of flu seasons. Add in a new virus outbreak that nobody was fully prepared for that could result in similar number of hospitalizations and you can quickly overwhelm any system.
> 
> *Right now you are saying you will be upset if not enough people die from this.* Hope you don't get the virus because your family and friends will definitely get it from you.


Wow that was silly and petty, that's not what I'm saying at all. I clearly wish everyone the best of health and don't want anyone to die.

I'm saying if at the end of the day the amount of people that die is nowhere near as staggering as they are trying to make it seem, and it turns out to be no greater than your average flu... the families, workers and businesses who were gravely effected during this time are going to wonder why the government and the media thought it was necessary to take such crazy level of precaution.



Miss Sally said:


> I don't think anyone is saying this will be the black death or spanish flu, the issue with it is that it's new, it spreads very, very easily. It has a long incubation period and it's symptoms are common among other common illnesses which means people infected may not know.
> 
> It's safe to be cautious as we simply don't know enough about this virus.


Ok so let's paint a hypothetical scenario. Let's say in 2 weeks time Tom Hanks is fine, Idris Ebla is fine and Kevin Durant is fine. Most of the people that caught it experienced minor cold like or flu like symptoms. The death toll is somewhere around 30,000. How much longer do you expect everyone to play along?

How long can they keep telling us the worst is yet to come?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Wow that was silly and petty, that's not what I'm saying at all. I clearly wish everyone the best of health and don't want anyone to die.
> 
> I'm saying if at the end of the day the amount of people that die is nowhere near as staggering as they are trying to make it seem, and it turns out to be no greater than your average flu... the families, workers and businesses who were gravely effected during this time are going to wonder why the government and the media thought it was necessary to take such crazy level of precaution.
> 
> ...


If everything is fine then it will gradually be reduce as a threat. It may very well be a new seasonal flu/cold/illness. 

When MRSA came about, nobody knew what it was and people flipped. Now MRSA is still bad but it's now being combated and there are plenty of prevention methods in place.

The issue is this virus is an unknown, it's hitting everyone and everything and they're unsure of it. It's potential is up in the air.

If this was a spanish flu 2.0 with the Coronavirus ability to spread, we'd be debating over if we should use trash bags as body bags and piling your family members on the front lawn.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Miss Sally said:


> If everything is fine then it will gradually be reduce as a threat. It may very well be a new seasonal flu/cold/illness.
> 
> When MRSA came about, nobody knew what it was and people flipped. Now MRSA is still bad but it's now being combated and there are plenty of prevention methods in place.
> 
> ...


We know that only 200k people have caught it and we know that most people experience minor symptoms and recover in about two weeks. As usual the ones most vulnerable are the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. I think to most people this sounds like business as usual... and if the media didn't give anyone a reason to panic I doubt anyone would be. At the very least no one would be calling to totally shut down society and all go into self quarantine. 

Because it's obviously _not _the spanish flu or the black plague. And if it were and people were dying en masse I doubt we would need the govt to tell us to remain indoors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If the _Vanity Fair _story regarding Jared Kushner, son-in-law to President Donald Trump, is indeed accurate, should this not be the proverbial death blow for Kushner's being taken seriously by Trump? One would hope so but somehow this poster suspects this will not be the case. Kushner will likely continue to enjoy one of the most prominent advisory roles in the administration. 









Of Course Jared Kushner Told Trump the Coronavirus Was Fake News


The first son-in-law to the rescue, yet again!




www.vanityfair.com













Baltimore Mayor Begs Residents To Stop Shooting Each Other So Hospital Beds Can Be Used For Coronavirus Patients


Baltimore Mayor Jack Young urged residents to put down their guns and heed orders to stay home after multiple people were shot Tuesday night amidst the coronavirus pandemic.




baltimore.cbslocal.com













Negotiations intensify on Capitol Hill over massive stimulus legislation as coronavirus fallout worsens


WASHINGTON - The Trump administration and congressional leaders rushed on Wednesday to...




www.thehour.com







Miss Sally said:


> This is good news and a step in the right direction for handling this.
> 
> The US Government should have gave money to the public instead of pushing more cash into the bloated business world. People need cash and people will spend once the virus is more contained and boost the economy. The Citizens are the ones who need bailouts but I certainly won't won't complain about this!
> 
> ...


The last few days have been almost hilarious. The last two _Republican presidential nominees_--_Mitt Romney_, who is one of his era's great cut-throat vulture capitalists, and Donald Trump, arguably best known for gleefully bellowing, "You're fired!"--are evidently fully behind Democratic presidential candidate Andrew Yang's UBI proposal. 

Meanwhile, Senator Chuck Schumer? He likes the idea of a happy meal of usury, apparently. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240022116797382656
(The comments down-thread by people are mostly quite amusing.)









'How About Zero-Interest Loans?': Calls to Primary Schumer After Dem Leader Proposes Low-Interest Loans for Coronavirus Recovery


As Republicans float proposals for direct cash payments to Americans, the Democratic leader was implored to "read the room."




www.commondreams.org


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Does anybody actually know someone or have the Coronavirus in real life?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My mother's mammogram scheduled for mid-April has been indefinitely postponed. My San Francisco dentist is closing shop for the next eight weeks. 

The Dow tumbling 1,800 points. 

Never have seen bonds move the way they are moving. As Gene Barry's scientist said in almost hushed reverence as the alien tripod war machines made their move in _The War of the Worlds _(1953), "_This is amazing_." 









Coronavirus updates: NYC mayor wants 'shelter-in-place' order, US cases number over 7,500


As of Wednesday, more than 212,000 cases of coronavirus have been reported across the globe, resulting in at least 8,700 deaths.




www.cnbc.com













Navy hospital ship coming to New York—but not for a few weeks


President Trump is going to deploy a Navy hospital ship for New York to use to treat coronavirus victims.




www.fox5ny.com













UK failures over Covid-19 will increase death toll, says leading doctor


Richard Horton, editor-in-chief of the Lancet, says UK ignored clear warning signs from China




www.theguardian.com





As for why COVD-19 is worse than the flu, the RO number is approximately 2.5x (possibly much more) worse. The incubation period of 1-14 days (again, only so much is known about the pandemic to date) makes it a much, much more difficult-to-contain virus than the "common flu," whose incubation period is dramatically shorter. Now, maybe there is a lot of "noise" involved because of disparate factors in different areas of the world, but the hospitalization rate thus far remains, consistently, at approximately 10x more than the "common flu." 

If one wants to argue that COVID-19 is perhaps "overhyped" or whatever, perhaps the single best argument is that the fatality rate is fluid and susceptible to the aforementioned "noise." Maybe. Again, it's new, there is no vaccine, and the problem with such epidemics is that the fatality rate is a bit like homicides in crime statistical surveys versus, say, burglaries. With murders we have cold bodies to find, and they tell us a good deal about, say, the relative safeness of different populations, different cities, etc. But because of "noise" involving the burglaries, let us say, make them far less reliably collected due to sheer negligence. That is one of the problems with facing a new pandemic. We only know so much. 

What is known, however, is what we can find from what has occurred in northern Italy. The problem is not necessarily simply "we have a nasty new virus going about the world," it is that the severity of the virus is doubtless going to place astonishing strains on a healthcare system when things are treated in too blase a manner. Hospital capacity in northern Italy quickly became utterly overwhelmed. Consequently, many are dying (Italy has sustained what can be described in per capita terms as at least "four 9/11s" now, minimum) because not only are victims of the virus directly threatened, but so too are are those others who require a hospital bed for a plethora of other reasons.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i am NOT a hoarder . but gosh everything is disappearing off the shelves. should we be more worried and get months of supplies of food? fuck tp, i can always use re used cloth towels or shirts lol i think food and water is first, then TP and other stuff...Just saying...



InexorableJourney said:


> Does anybody actually know someone or have the Coronavirus in real life?


No. Not I. Good question though.



Jay Devito said:


> Wow that was silly and petty, that's not what I'm saying at all. I clearly wish everyone the best of health and don't want anyone to die.
> 
> I'm saying if at the end of the day the amount of people that die is nowhere near as staggering as they are trying to make it seem, and it turns out to be no greater than your average flu... the families, workers and businesses who were gravely effected during this time are going to wonder why the government and the media thought it was necessary to take such crazy level of precaution.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to find some hope in this mess. So far it looks like more people outlive this than die of this. Thats hope.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240368731743752193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240347628048486400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240375329581158401


Chan Hung said:


> I'm trying to find some hope in this mess. So far it looks like more people outlive this than die of this. Thats hope.


The overwhelming majority of people who do become infected will survive.

Based on many virologists' estimates--and, again, they can only be estimates since this is a newborn virus--the fatality rate is somewhere between 1.0-3.4% from what I have been able to gather. The problem is it can be dramatically worse if the situation becomes like northern Italy.

Worth reading for everyone fascinated by the question of why all of these measures have to be taken:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239976309456916482
Sometimes the Samuel Lover's proverb from _Rory O'More_, "Better safe than sorry," is truly applicable.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus surges across Southeast Asia as Malaysia warns of 'tsunami' of cases


Coronavirus infections surged across Southeast Asia on Wednesday with Indonesia's death toll jumping from five to 19 and Malaysia warning of "a tsunami" of cases if people did not follow new restrictions on movement.




www.reuters.com







> “We are more afraid of God,” one of the organizers, Mustari Bahranuddin, told Reuters, when asked about the risk of participants spreading the virus at the event in Gowa in Indonesia’s province of South Sulawesi.
> “Because everyone’s human, we fear illnesses, death,” he said. “But there’s something more than the body, which is our soul.”


I can't even....sigh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Please, everyone, take a few moments and read this... It is well worth your time: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imp...-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239991774485123081




__





DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News


Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.



dnyuz.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240312163195125765

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240403962488029184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240375200337874944


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240355809105784834


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> i am NOT a hoarder . but gosh everything is disappearing off the shelves. should we be more worried and get months of supplies of food? fuck tp, i can always use re used cloth towels or shirts lol i think food and water is first, then TP and other stuff...Just saying...


All I want is bread. That's it. One loaf. I can't find even find that as grocery stores are completely picked clean.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is well worth the read: The proximal origin of SARS-CoV-2









Coronavirus surfaces in 19 elder care facilities in Florida


All the cases are in Duval and Broward counties.




www.politico.com













Coronavirus Ravages 7 Members of a Single Family, Killing 4 (Published 2020)


The matriarch of the large New Jersey family died Wednesday night without ever knowing that her two oldest children had died before her.




www.nytimes.com













Two members of Congress test positive for coronavirus; Trump signs emergency aid package


Rep. Mario Diaz-Balart, R-Fla., said he tested positive for COVID-19, becoming the first known member of Congress to contract the coronavirus.



www.usatoday.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240464817191702528








Some 60,000 California homeless could get coronavirus in coming weeks, governor says


Modeling has shown that more than 60,000 homeless people could become ill with the coronavirus in California over the next eight weeks, badly straining the healthcare system, the state governor said on Wednesday. Hospitalization rates for those infected with the flu-like disease was about 20%...




news.yahoo.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240418674491543552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237873356923211779
The greatest _coup de grace _from COVID-19 yet: O.J. Simpson must suspend his never-ending search for The Real Killers on the golf course...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240392353795444738


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

@drow thx for that imperial pdf.

So the projected death toll in a worst case scenario where no one bothers taking any precaution of locking anything down in the US alone is 2.2 million. That's not counting how many deaths will be attributed to non-infected that can't get treatment for other conditions because the hospitals would be totally overwhelmed with COVID-19 patients. Oh, and like I posted earlier, recovered patients of the virus can have permanently scarred lung tissue, so that's an added demographic of disabled people that will probably need to be prescribed oxygen tanks because they get winded from just walking around.

Of course, that is the worst case scenario. I'm keeping myself sane by suspecting that the real mortality rate of the virus may end up being slightly lower than the official stats. Most people who are tested and added to official tally are people with more severe cases, hence the inflated death tolls. The people that seem to be taking this the least serious are "tuff guy" boomers and the college party-kid crowd. The former are especially at risk because of their age and the nature of that demographic's propensity for having high risk health conditions. The latter are less at risk but still have a high chance of spreading it to at risk demos because of their lifestyle.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240377762864562188
Regardless, the important thing to do is take proper precautions so that the worst case scenario doesn't manifest. Better safe than sorry in this sort of situation. You're not being "brave" by trying to hand wave this away. It's dangerous to those who have health complications whom could be severely impacted by the virus.




edit: and yes, I know i'm sperging a bit in this post, but i have at risk family i would like to see live through this mess.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

U.S. Navy Hospital Ships To Deploy To New York, West Coast

A pair of U.S. Navy hospital ships will be deployed to New York and on the West Coast, where medical workers are anxiously expecting a major influx of patients as the coronavirus spreads.

President Trump announced the plans for deployment during a news conference Wednesday, and New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo confirmed that he expects one of those ships — the USNS Comfort — to take up a position in New York Harbor, adjacent to New York City.

The USNS Mercy, meanwhile, is based on the West Coast and expected to deploy to coastal regions on that side of the country.

The Comfort "has about 1,000 rooms on it. It has operating rooms," Cuomo told reporters at a news conference Wednesday.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

DesolationRow said:


> Please, everyone, take a few moments and read this... It is well worth your time: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imp...-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240403962488029184


Gov. Cuomo just addressed this. It's tweets like this that spread unnecessary panic. The infection rate hasn't tripled, there is just more testing now so we can identify more cases.

Of course as we test more people that number is going to increase. There are probably thousands more who have it already and have yet to be tested... OR they had it without even knowing and recovered already.

There are only 11 deaths reported so far. So thankfully the mortality rate has remained very low. And hopefully as more cases are reported that number will go down even lower.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jay Devito said:


> Gov. Cuomo just addressed this. It's tweets like this that spread unnecessary panic. The infection rate hasn't tripled, there is just more testing now so we can identify more cases.
> 
> Of course as we test more people that number is going to increase. There are probably thousands more who have it already and have yet to be tested... OR they had it without even knowing and recovered already.
> 
> There are only 11 deaths reported so far. So thankfully the mortality rate has remained very low. And hopefully as more cases are reported that number will go down even lower.


This is true. I actually meant to correct the tweet when I first found it insofar as the language is wrong. The rate fo identified cases is increasing, but the tweet, at best, put the matter rather poorly because there is no evidence that the "infection rate" has tripled. 





__





From a trickle to a steady flow: Coronavirus caseload tests U.S. military


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/USA-PENTAGON (PIX):From a trickle to a steady flow: Coronavirus caseload tests U.S. military




news.trust.org













Markets Enter New Phase—Where Cash Is All That Matters


A rush for cash shook the financial system Wednesday, as companies and investors hunkered down for a prolonged economic stall, taking the recent market turmoil into a new, more troubling liquidation phase.




www.wsj.com













Japan invalidates visas for most Europeans | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


Japan's Cabinet approved a policy on Thursday that enables the government to invalidate the visas of people coming from most of Europe in a bid to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.




www3.nhk.or.jp













Gas prices could hit 99 cents in some states due to coronavirus and supplies, expert says


One gas analyst says the national average price could soon dip below $2 a gallon, with some stations potentially charging as little as 99 cents.




www.fox5ny.com





Probably the best news worldwide is that the mortality rate in the best- and most thoroughly-tested population, South Korea, seems to be around 0.5-0.8%. That is still much higher than the seasonal flu but it is encouraging news.

If anyone here has someone with cardiovascular problems or disease, hypertension, please let them know that based on all of the studies on victims of COVID-19 to date, they seem to be apparently most at risk. 

From myriad cardiologists' reports, they see no direct evidence of the virus itself infiltrating the myocardium. Could this phenomenon be part of the body's response to the virus more than the virus itself? 









Ga. lawmakers urged to self-quarantine after senator’s positive coronavirus test


All of Georgia’s state lawmakers were urged Wednesday to self-isolate themselves for weeks after a state senator who participated in a Monday vote disclosed he tested positive for the disease caused by coronavirus.




www.ajc.com













Coronavirus: Asian nations face second wave of imported cases


There is growing concern that people returning home as borders close could bring the virus with them.



www.bbc.com













Coronavirus update: New York suspends debt collection for medical, student loans


New Yorkers, effective immediately, will no longer have to pay their student debt, medical debt, and other forms of state-referred debt, for at least 30 days.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I just saw that a 34 year old man from California with asthma died from the virus today.

As a soon-to-be 34 year old man with asthma, this is particularly terrifying. Especially because I’m already having breathing difficulties due to my seasonal allergies which aggravates my asthma, and because I work a job that requires me to be in courtrooms many days per week. Ugh


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240474353042685958

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240491263281037312
Indeed, it was the work of sociopaths to insist that people go out and physically vote this week in several U.S. states. Huge, congested lines of people voting, many of these lines in cool buildings with poor ventilation... Just rather appalling. There were many stories of people wanting to brave the virus but giving up for fear of infection.

This is informative: COVID-19 Visualizations


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240723588296183814

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240367716864647168








COVID-19 Has Caused A Shortage Of Face Masks. But They're Surprisingly Hard To Make


China makes millions of masks. But ramping up production is tricky. "Making masks is not as easy as you imagine," a pharmaceutical executive in China says.




www.npr.org













Hospital Workers Make Masks From Office Supplies Amid U.S. Shortage


‘We’re not getting new supplies and our stores are almost depleted.’




www.bloomberg.com









__





U.S. expected to announce restrictions on travel across Mexico border - sources


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/MEXICO-USA (URGENT):U.S. expected to announce restrictions on travel across Mexico border - sources




news.trust.org













Glendora man, 34, dies from coronavirus; recently visited Disney World in Florida: Report


A Glendora man who died just days ago after testing positive for COVID-19 recently visited Walt Disney World and Universal Studios in Florida, it was reported Thursday.




 www.foxla.com





http://www.washingtonpost.com/national-...n-website/ 



> The Department of Veterans Affairs serves as a backup health system in times of crisis, but its mission statement for this crucial role was deleted from the agency’s website Friday as many in the country grew concerned that the coronavirus could overload civilian hospitals.
> 
> VA’s three missions are to serve veterans through care, research and training in its behemoth health system. But in 1982, Congress expanded VA’s role into what has become known as VA’s “fourth mission”: to absorb non-veteran civilian or military patients in the event that hospitals overflow in an emergency, such as a pandemic like the coronavirus.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240673186196393985








Richard Burr Warned Corporations About Coronavirus | Law & Crime


Contemporaneous statements from Burr—from three weeks ago—suggested nothing at all similar to his concern or frank assessment in line with the comments made by the Republican senator in that secret recording




lawandcrime.com













Sean Hannity Says He Wants to Sue Media for Slander | Law & Crime


Fox News host Sean Hannity floating hiring attorneys for the purpose of suing several news outlets for “slander, besmirchment, [and] character assassination,” accusing them of lying about his coverage of the novel COVID-19 coronavirus on his daily talk radio and cable news show.




lawandcrime.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Coronavirus: Asian nations face second wave of imported cases
> 
> 
> There is growing concern that people returning home as borders close could bring the virus with them.
> ...


Heh we are like 2 months ahead of the West in this and this is what we get for doing things right. 

At least the returning citizens are back home before flights really get reduced due to all the lockdowns across the globe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some wild times we live in today


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240755193354076160








Italy’s Coronavirus Death Toll Overtakes China’s


Chinese fatalities have fallen sharply as Europe becomes the epicenter of a pandemic that is killing thousands and devastating the global economy.




www.wsj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240723789308100608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240802700171849731








Banks Pressure Health Care Firms to Raise Prices on Critical Drugs, Medical Supplies for Coronavirus


Investment bankers have been candid about the opportunity to raise drug prices on critical drugs and medical supplies.




theintercept.com













Grocery store workers in Minnesota classified as emergency workers


Grocery store workers in Minnesota will now have access to free child care after the state classified them as emergency workers during the coronavirus outbreak, NBC News reported. An…




thehill.com







http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/16/casino-bailout-coronavirus-congress/











Hospitals, Cities Hit by Surging Interest Rates in 2008 Echo


On Wednesday, as a hospital system in Memphis, Tennessee, was preparing for how to combat the spreading coronavirus, the havoc the pandemic was causing on Wall Street rippled down with its own financial hit.




www.bloomberg.com





Every single corporate client who is from the realm of retail has contacted me inquiring about the legality of laying off their whole workforce, potential sick leave exposure, whether or not they can escape certain lease obligations, the possibility of challenging closure laws, etc., etc., etc.

It is not a major part of what makes up my day but it is quite evident that the brick-and-mortar small business owners and retail outlets are being thoroughly crushed. Most are stuck between attempting to land a loan as a life preserver and laying everyone off and closing down.

A 60-90 day (at least) moratorium on leases and mortgages is necessary.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*California’s governor orders all residents to “stay home.”*

*https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/world/coronavirus-news.html*

*https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/03/19/818489127/head-of-national-guard-says-tens-of-thousands-could-be-called-up*

*National Guard Could Be Called Up*

Mr. Newsom made the announcement from the state’s emergency operations center in Sacramento, normally a place where emergency workers coordinate responses to wildfires and earthquake, and spoke in stark terms of the risk the virus poses to the population.

Citing a model that state planners have been using, suggesting that *56 percent of Californians, or more than 25 million people, could be infected over eight weeks*, Mr. Newsom said, “I think it’s time I tell you what I tell my family.”


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I wonder how Millenials feel about their Boomer foes dropping dead due to this virus.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Seems Japan can take a little relief now since they tested their flu drug called Avigan which distributed by Fujifilm, I don't know about this drug,any Japan correspondence in here can confirm this news?









Japanese flu drug 'clearly effective' in treating coronavirus, says China


Shares in Fujifilm Toyama Chemical, which developed favipiravir, surged after praise by Chinese official




www.theguardian.com






As for chloroquine, well,at my country(check my flag) it's called "Kina" in here and it's potent drug, it's for malaria Parasite treatment but it have tough side effects like Hemolytic uremic syndrome


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Maskgate is a prime example of how "the experts" in the U.S. are so frequently bought-and-paid-for to lie, even in times of crisis (probably _especially_ in times of crisis), saying that masks do not help simply because the U.S. does not have the masks and recognizing the panic of this reality for the populace. The ultimate ":lmao" moment for the U.S. The fall of civilization, in part, because the U.S. didn't have enough stupid little masks. Have to let the Chinese make those. Probably the single greatest reason why Japan is doing so well, relatively, against the virus is that they are as a culture hypersensitive about cold/flu season and tend to wear those masks during winters there anyway, and the news of COVID-19 only compelled more mask-wearing than usual for them during winter. That and their lack of handshaking and general cleanliness. 

There could be a second wave, however, in Japan and doubtless will be, so the Japanese are far from being "out of the" proverbial "woods," but much can be learned from them in any event. 

Italy is also a tremendous example for what to never do: Italian Virologist Says Concerns Over “Racism” Crippled Italy’s Coronavirus Response


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240889102804889600








WHO officials warn health systems are 'collapsing' under coronavirus: 'This isn't just a bad flu season'


On Thursday, the number of people who have died from COVID-19 in Italy surpassed that of China.




www.cnbc.com
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240991718163599360
Worth the read: the "Crimson Contagion"... Coronavirus Outbreak: A Cascade of Warnings, Heard but Unheeded









NBC News employee dies after testing positive for coronavirus


Larry Edgeworth, 61, "was the guy you wanted by your side no matter where you were," NBC News Chairman Andy Lack wrote to staff members.




www.nbcnews.com













Prince Albert II Of Monaco Tests Positive For Coronavirus


Palace officials said despite the diagnosis, the ruler's health is "not worrying at all." As of Thursday, only nine others in the tiny Mediterranean country had confirmed cases of the disease.




www.npr.org






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241099284738605057








Goldman sees unprecedented stop in economic activity, with 2nd quarter GDP contracting 24%


Goldman economists had expected a decline of 5% in the second quarter, but they said social distancing measures have affected many sectors and will hit hard.




www.cnbc.com





http://twitter.com/PeterRQuinones/status/1241100523253780480


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man the situation in Italy is sooo horrific and tragic.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

This is one of the few times I'm fine with the government exercising as much authority as possible. Protecting the populace (though it seems to be rarely the case these days) is the main reason for any government existing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241024005299109889




__





Governor Cuomo Signs the 'New York State on PAUSE' Executive Order


Governor Cuomo announced he is signing the "New York State on PAUSE" executive order, a 10-point policy to assure uniform safety for everyone.




www.governor.ny.gov







> 10-Point Policy that Assures Uniform Safety for Everyone
> 
> 100% Closure of Non-Essential Businesses Statewide, Effective 8pm Sunday — Exceptions Made For Essential Services Such as Groceries and Healthcare
> 
> ...




Welp, my state has finally shut down. The past few days have had incrementally increasing restriction to ease everyone into it. I was wondering when he was going to go through with and pull the trigger. I'm not a fan of the governor, so this is the first time I'll say this, but well done, Mr. Cuomo. I am worried that the moratorium on eviction won't prevent a mass eviction catastrophe once the 90 days is up, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Neuron said:


> I am worried that the moratorium on eviction won't prevent a mass eviction catastrophe once the 90 days is up, though.


Suspect you are correct. For now, though, better than nothing. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241104933476282368








Trending: Out-of-control teenagers coughing on grocery store produce


Idle teenagers are participating in a “disturbing trend” of coughing on grocery store produce and posting their pranks online as the nation fights the coronavirus, which is known to spread from human “droplets” spraying from mouths.




www.washingtonexaminer.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241111428595154944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240626726604083200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240994625739018253


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Slickback said:


> Man the situation in Italy is sooo horrific and tragic.


I am disgusted as hell with the EU. Italy is in serious trouble, and all some of those bastards in Brussels want to bring up is how the Italians should be paying over 8 million in fines! What in the hell is wrong with these cold old fools? They're dead inside! It's unacceptable!

They are useless in times like this. My anger is boiling up, I do not want to sit back and continue to see Italians die in droves.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alexander_G said:


> I am disgusted as hell with the EU. Italy is in serious trouble, and all some of those bastards in Brussels want to bring up is how the Italians should be paying over 8 million in fines! What in the hell is wrong with these cold old fools? They're dead inside! It's unacceptable!
> 
> They are useless in times like this. My anger is boiling up, I do not want to sit back and continue to see Italians die in droves.


Italian immigrant gentleman who works at a local Italian restaurant loves to fume about the European Union as a pastime. Now he is so irate he cannot in good conscience say what he thinks/feels. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240995419531993088


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Closing all non essential businesses and public gatherings and encouraging people to stay home will bring the number of cases down, but going back to life as usual is just going to make the virus spread again. Until a vaccine is made I don"t see society being able to go back to normal.

I'm willing to make the sacrifices since it means saving lives, but it's daunting to see no end in sight to living like this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A great many real estate markets are falling over 25% overnight.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/03/20/coronavirus-latest-news/











Anthony Hopkins plays piano for cat during ‘preventative’ coronavirus quarantine


“Niblo is making sure I stay healthy,” the Oscar winner said.




pagesix.com













Andy Cohen Says He’s Tested Positive For Coronavirus


Andy Cohen has revealed he’s tested positive for coronavirus, and his Watch What Happens Live @ Home edition is on hold for now. “After a few days of self-quarantine, and not feeling gr…




deadline.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241136920333365250


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Maskgate is a prime example of how "the experts" in the U.S. are so frequently bought-and-paid-for to lie, even in times of crisis (probably _especially_ in times of crisis), saying that masks do not help simply because the U.S. does not have the masks and recognizing the panic of this reality for the populace. The ultimate ":lmao" moment for the U.S. The fall of civilization, in part, because the U.S. didn't have enough stupid little masks. Have to let the Chinese make those. Probably the single greatest reason why Japan is doing so well, relatively, against the virus is that they are as a culture hypersensitive about cold/flu season and tend to wear those masks during winters there anyway, and the news of COVID-19 only compelled more mask-wearing than usual for them during winter. That and their lack of handshaking and general cleanliness.
> 
> There could be a second wave, however, in Japan and doubtless will be, so the Japanese are far from being "out of the" proverbial "woods," but much can be learned from them in any event.
> 
> ...


Talking to a friend of mine, they were saying that this virus will change how the world does trade and deal a huge blow to Globalism. Not having enough masks and supplies is idiotic but that's what happens when you rely on nearly one Nation to manufacture your goods because it's cheaper. This will be doubly so if food starts being scarce and the importing of food is limited. Who would have guess that not being self reliant would be an issue during a crisis?

What's funnier is a few at the WHO are suggesting not to close borders etc because of trade and travel etc. Think the person is a Swede though so you know, not surprising that would be the notion. I get the feeling that South America is going to get infected by the US hard because the US has zero border control and all these infected people will be traveling to and fro.

You should watched the newest Angry Foreigner video, I thought the US wasn't ready for the virus but Sweden is a clusterfuck of ineptitude.

Things are going to change and fast, hopefully the world can adapt because everyone has been set in their ways. Hopefully the virus doesn't mutate.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Trade will be affected but it would be more of nations diversifying their importing of essential items like food, so free trade agreements are more essential than before to allow for ease of trade. Countries would just have a larger reserve for imported medical supplies in addition to have manufacturing capability to ramp up production in times of an emergency. These masks are not that easy or profitable to produce, requiring precise machines. What we would most likely see is an increase in demand for masks in the future. So many people in parts of Asia wear masks because they dealt with SARs long ago. This is likely to be replicated worldwide after this pandemic.









Singapore reports first two coronavirus deaths: A 75-year-old Singaporean woman and 64-year old Indonesian man


One patient is a 75-year-old Singaporean woman and the other is a 64-year-old Indonesian man. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





Singapore's first deaths. 26 days of intensive care for one of the patients. Yikes.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*President Donald J. Trump Approves New York Disaster Declaration*

*President Donald J. Trump Approves New York Disaster Declaration*

*NYC coronavirus cases soar to 5,683*

Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Friday that there are at least *5,683 positive cases* of coronavirus in New York City and 43 fatalities. 

Currently, there are *1,514 cases in Queens, 1,402 in Manhattan, 1,740 in Brooklyn, 736 in the Bronx and 285 in Staten Island*.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Wow this got serious real fast. US banning European travelers for 30 days. Stocks taking a beating again. NBA season is suspended. Tom Hanks has covid in Australia.


Tom Hanks is a pedophile


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*Coronavirus Could Overwhelm U.S. Without Urgent Action, Estimates Say*

Coronavirus Could Overwhelm U.S. Without Urgent Action, Estimates Say

“We’re looking at something that’s catastrophic on a level that we have not seen for an infectious disease since 1918,” said Jeffrey Shaman, a professor of environmental health sciences at Columbia and the leader of the research team, referring to the Spanish flu. “And it’s requiring sacrifices we haven’t seen since World War II. There are going to be enormous disruptions. There’s no easy way out.”


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> Suspect you are correct. For now, though, better than nothing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241104933476282368
> ...


Those fuckers need to be charged with bio-terrorism.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't get the death ratio at all.
It's about 1% in Germany, but 10% in Italy. The fuck?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Germany made testing readily available early on, which probably helped to reduce the chance of more at-risk groups of people contacting the virus. Italy seemed to only be testing people with the most critical conditions so their data could be skewed. Most people with mild symptoms in Italy might not have been tested and therefore not included in the data. Also Italy has a much older demographic so it isn't surprising for them to have a higher death ratio.

Pure speculation on my part here but could Italian social norms with more physical contact like hugging and kissing be a factor of passing the virus to more at risks groups over there?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Pure speculation on my part here but could Italian social norms with more physical contact like hugging and kissing be a factor of passing the virus to more at risks groups over there?


I have read that in some articles of serious media. I think that actually may be a factor that explains why the virus has spread in countries like Italy and Spain way quicker than in others like United Kingdom.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Doubtless, Italian mores involving kissing, hugging, passionately arguing with one another, eating out together, etc., Italy is almost the anti-Japan and vice versa. Having been to both places it only takes so long for it to be drilled into you how "different" each "extreme" is from, say, cosmopolitan California lifestyles. 

Much of it as I believe @Miss Sally; was stating, the explosion in Chinese laborer immigrants, really starting in and around Prato, Italy in the late 1980s which massively changed a great deal in engendering a low-end many-miles-long factory of sorts of garments. The "Made in Italy" labeled remained while these laborers from China mimicked what had been northern Italian craft. The _New York Times _documented this as long ago as ten years ago and this entire area near Florence has become one of the world's great "Chinese diaspora" locations. 

So perhaps this region was particularly devastated with the population density of immigrant laborers and the Italian social norms as described above.

The greater Italian population also clearly did not take the situation sufficiently seriously. When schools in Italy were closed too many people refused to accept the sobering reality of the matter vis-a-vis the virus. 

Throw all of that in with Italy's disproportionately elderly population, perhaps it was something of a "perfect storm."

627 deaths in Italy for the previous 24-hour time period. 

Worth a read:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240494951177302016








152 Detroit police officers quarantined amid coronavirus pandemic as 5 test positive


The Detroit Police Department said it has quarantined 152 police officers after 5 test positive for coronavirus.



www.usatoday.com





Impact on arts and entertainment in the U.S.:









Metropolitan Opera Cancels Season Over Virus and Faces $60 Million Loss (Published 2020)


The company’s orchestra, chorus and stagehands will not be paid past March. The move is another stark sign that even the richest cultural institutions face a profound threat from the outbreak.




www.nytimes.com













Theater Owners Chief on Universal’s ‘Trolls’ On-Demand Play: “Exhibitors Will Not Forget This”


John Fithian expects most U.S. exhibitors to be closed for two months and hopes Congress will act to help the industry’s 150,000 furloughed workers and keep cinemas afloat.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





Also, the Dow futures --fairly clear in signposting what will almost surely be a _brutal_ Monday. 

Several people including one of my best friends, and his aunt, were both laid off in the last 24 hours. Rough times are here.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Trade will be affected but it would be more of nations diversifying their importing of essential items like food, so free trade agreements are more essential than before to allow for ease of trade. Countries would just have a larger reserve for imported medical supplies in addition to have manufacturing capability to ramp up production in times of an emergency. These masks are not that easy or profitable to produce, requiring precise machines. What we would most likely see is an increase in demand for masks in the future. So many people in parts of Asia wear masks because they dealt with SARs long ago. This is likely to be replicated worldwide after this pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems likely, just know nothing will be the same once the first part of this has ended, nothing will be the same.

Masks, more hygiene etc will be the norm in the West I think.

I think more countries will be ensuring that they have more in order, the US is getting hit HARD for relying so much on being a center trade and money giant. 

Hopefully more positives come from this, whomever or whatever political parties take power in a few years are going to have a ton on their hands with dealing with the aftermath.


My question is, and this is purely hypothetical, if this virus was a bioweapon made by China, what should be done?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The provincial government, openly fed up with people ignoring advice, declared a state of emergency this week because our _"no, you ain't tellin' me what to do"_ twats refused to stay home or, if they did stay home, stop hosting house parties. Everything non-essential is closed (and yes, government run liquor stores and weed shops are considered essential and, yes, they're busy spots), public transit is cut to minimal service, schools on indefinite hiatus; we're one step from shelter-in-place lock-down. These strict government measures won't be ending anything soon - they're talking late May or early June right now. Many local businesses won't survive. 

Since my workplace is deemed essential, and we're open to the public, I'm now stuck with randoms loitering around since they no longer have shopping malls, restaurants and bars to congregate in. We aren't supposed to be providing anything but necessary services but people aren't respecting that. 90% of them aren't there for emergency needs, they're killing time. They're also bringing their kids, even babies, and letting the kids run wild chasing each other around like they're at a playground. It's surreal. A lot of them complain about the safety measures put in place to protect staff too, like the social distancing floor marks. On the plus side, we can refuse to deal with anyone who makes tasteless jokes or complains. It could be worse. Like several of my friends, I could be a currently over-stressed healthcare worker. Or I could work in a grocery store. Those places are packed with shoppers. I feel for the clerks and cashiers who have to deal with panicked, frustrated hoarders all day while also worrying about virus exposure. 

I'm struggling to find transportation to and from work but I'll keep going in. Since I'm relatively low risk if infected I'd rather me be out dealing with the public over anyone of advanced age and/or with health complications that put them in danger. Others have already made the decision to take time off (our employer is providing temporary paid leave for those who can't work from home, after which it's possible to be laid off and collect EI) so any staff remaining will be needed to cover gaps. 

Otherwise, my life is largely normal, minus the social side; I go for a run every day, I work, I pick up my groceries as usual. Rationally, I know the seriousness could get real for me soon but, emotionally, I'm not there yet. I'm worried for the high risk folks I know, and even just the elderly, impoverished or sickly folks I don't know but who I see everyday, but that worry is still abstract. I suppose it will stay that way until a serious illness or death hits home.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241478046227537920








Pence tests negative for coronavirus


The vice president said he had "no reason to believe" he was exposed to the virus after a staffer tested positive.




www.politico.com













Hundreds Exposed to Coronavirus on Cruise Ship Fly Home (Published 2020)


Nearly 400 Americans and Canadians were evacuated from the Costa Luminosa, an Italian cruise liner, after several passengers tested positive for the coronavirus. They flew home anyway.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241533186024275969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241102311071645699

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241354995808849923








Why does Russia, population 146 million, have fewer coronavirus cases than Luxembourg? | CNN


Russian President Vladimir Putin said this week his country managed to stop the mass spread of coronavirus -- and that the situation was "under control," thanks to early and aggressive measures to keep more people from getting the disease.




www.cnn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241550297903910919


Miss Sally said:


> My question is, and this is purely hypothetical, if this virus was a bioweapon made by China, what should be done?


Well, it almost certainly is not a bioweapon as the mRNA transmission as studied by variegated published findings contend, but considering the gravity of this more investigation is warranted.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really hope that testing kit takes off


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Russia thing is not true.

Russia is literally broke. Corrupt government cares about rest of the world thinking that everything is fine. It's not. Country is fucked. They do not have resources to fight the virus. So they lie that there is not many cases and everything is under control. Same but a little less crappy in Ukraine.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Every country will blame China for this incident due their negligence for not report it earlier but decided to handle it like small-time occurrence,but I doubt this countries will do decisive action to them since China have good position in bargaining.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the death rate in USA has been incredibly positive so far. I hope it keeps it up as some bright light. At this point our death rate is 3rd lowest (Germany is the king, South Korea are the winners).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


> Russia thing is not true.
> 
> Russia is literally broke. Corrupt government cares about rest of the world thinking that everything is fine. It's not. Country is fucked. They do not have resources to fight the virus. So they lie that there is not many cases and everything is under control. Same but a little less crappy in Ukraine.


Intriguing.

Governor Andrew Cuomo has said that 54% of hospitalizations are people under the age of 50 in New York. That's... not good.

Cuomo is reportedly warning that 80% will become infected with the virus over the next nine months. 

Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin is telling 80 million people in the U.S. to prepare for a 12-week shutdown.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus stimulus bill fails in key Senate procedural vote


Democratic leaders warned that the bill did too much to bail out companies and not enough to help workers.




www.cnbc.com













Chancellor Angela Merkel in quarantine after contact with doctor who tested positive for coronavirus


Merkel will be tested regularly over the coming days and will continue to conduct her duties as chancellor from home, her spokesperson said.




www.cnbc.com













Trump activates National Guard in California, New York and Washington state: 'This is a war'


The state governors will retain command of the National Guard, but the Federal Emergency Management Agency will cover all costs of the missions to respond to the virus outbreak, President Trump said during a White House press briefing.




www.cnbc.com













Coronavirus: Greggs to close all stores to prevent spread


Restaurant chains including McDonald's and Nando's close, saying they want to protect staff and customers.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Coronavirus stimulus bill fails in key Senate procedural vote
> 
> 
> Democratic leaders warned that the bill did too much to bail out companies and not enough to help workers.
> ...


Sad it didn't pass, people need that money and the Government was quick to bailout wallstreet and everyone else. Yet when it comes to the citizens, no dice. This is really a good look political wise if Trump is trying to get this passed and people are fighting against it. It's an election year, people are going to not be very happy.





DesolationRow said:


> Intriguing.
> 
> Governor Andrew Cuomo has said that 54% of hospitalizations are people under the age of 50 in New York. That's... not good.
> 
> ...


Some were celebrating on twitter when it was only targeting old people but if it's hitting more people then there is a good possibility of a mutation and it becoming deadlier. The longer this virus goes unchecked, the stronger it will become.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

China Re-Opens 500+ Cinemas As Coronavirus Cases Ease, Moviegoing Slight


As the number of new cases of the coronavirus shows signs of abating in China, a smattering of cinemas re-opened in a handful of provinces across the country this weekend. On Friday, there were 486…




deadline.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Sad it didn't pass, people need that money and the Government was quick to bailout wallstreet and everyone else. Yet when it comes to the citizens, no dice. This is really a good look political wise if Trump is trying to get this passed and people are fighting against it. It's an election year, people are going to not be very happy.


The democrats are in a lose-lose situation. GOP wants to give corporations even more bailout with few strings attached and are using worker's compensation as leverage. Democrats face either losing their far left voting bloc by agreeing to the terms or they are potentially harming their voters by delaying much needed income during this crisis. I wonder if they would push for nationalizing 'too big to fail' companies to ensure workers keep their jobs as a grandstanding position to negotiate down the bailouts.










54 new coronavirus cases in S'pore in highest single-day spike; 48 cases imported


The latest imported cases had travelled to Europe, North America and South-east Asia. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





Fk Boris Johnson and his herd immunity strategy, exporting more cases than China now. The UK is going to be a shithole from next week onwards if going by current projections.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Germany made testing readily available early on, which probably helped to reduce the chance of more at-risk groups of people contacting the virus.


The testing is not what reduced anything. It is more being instinctually cautious in the first place about overcrowding in public places. Self-sufficiency trumps all. Do not be a dummy and do all the wrong actions that would get you sick, and you will be fine.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> The testing is not what reduced anything. It is more being instinctually cautious in the first place about overcrowding in public places. Self-sufficiency trumps all. Do not be a dummy and do all the wrong actions that would get you sick, and you will be fine.


I think more testing did help. Areas where tests are readily available helped in contact tracing to reduce the rate of transmission, flattening the curve to reduce the burden on the healthcare system. Which is what almost everyone is doing bar a complete lockdown.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> The democrats are in a lose-lose situation. GOP wants to give corporations even more bailout with few strings attached and are using worker's compensation as leverage. Democrats face either losing their far left voting bloc by agreeing to the terms or they are potentially harming their voters by delaying much needed income during this crisis. I wonder if they would push for nationalizing 'too big to fail' companies to ensure workers keep their jobs as a grandstanding position to negotiate down the bailouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People need the money more than the companies. Once this eases up people will be buying again. That won't happen if everyone is broke.

For the Democrats things aren't looking good, Schumer was trying to handout loans with interest and James Clyburn supposedly was talking about how the Dems could exploit the coronavirus situation for their ends. Regardless of the intentions.. it's not a good look. 2020 isn't making many politicians look good and neither party is looking out for the citizens.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> People need the money more than the companies. Once this eases up people will be buying again. That won't happen if everyone is broke.
> 
> For the Democrats things aren't looking good, Schumer was trying to handout loans with interest and James Clyburn supposedly was talking about how the Dems could exploit the coronavirus situation for their ends. Regardless of the intentions.. it's not a good look. 2020 isn't making many politicians look good and neither party is looking out for the citizens.


Both companies and the people need the money to ease short term cash flow problems. One side think companies are more important than workers while another side think the workers are the only thing that is important. Both positions are callous and stupid.

The president wanting to ease social distancing measures to boost the economy is not a good look for anyone too. Really makes him look like he don't give a rat's ass about the average American.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Both companies and the people need the money to ease short term cash flow problems. One side think companies are more important than workers while another side think the workers are the only thing that is important. Both positions are callous and stupid.
> 
> The president wanting to ease social distancing measures to boost the economy is not a good look for anyone too. Really makes him look like he don't give a rat's ass about the average American.


From a political perspective, I’m 1000000% neutral with respect to the handling of this virus. People’s safety should come first. I’ve been offended at both republicans and Democrats alike for certain ways things have gone down. Whether it’s Trump dismantling the pandemic response, or making Pence “head” of CDC (or whatever the official label is), or the delay in getting things rolling.... or Democrats dragging their feet or that Chuck Schumer nonsense or the misrepresentation of Trump’s use of the word “hoax”. I just don’t think now is the time to play politics.

With that said, Trump’s easing of social distancing isn’t something I’ve heard of. What, exactly, is he proposing/has he proposed? I’m of the opinion that, while it may be drastic, I feel like some sort of “shelter in place” plan needs to go into effect ASAP. They’ve obviously got people that know a heck of a lot more than I do about all of this, but it seems to me that the only way to truly flatten the curve is to force everyone to remain at home as many people are apparently not responsible enough to self-quarantine.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> From a political perspective, I’m 1000000% neutral with respect to the handling of this virus. People’s safety should come first. I’ve been offended at both republicans and Democrats alike for certain ways things have gone down. Whether it’s Trump dismantling the pandemic response, or making Pence “head” of CDC (or whatever the official label is), or the delay in getting things rolling.... or Democrats dragging their feet or that Chuck Schumer nonsense or the misrepresentation of Trump’s use of the word “hoax”. I just don’t think now is the time to play politics.
> 
> With that said, Trump’s easing of social distancing isn’t something I’ve heard of. What, exactly, is he proposing/has he proposed? I’m of the opinion that, while it may be drastic, I feel like some sort of “shelter in place” plan needs to go into effect ASAP. They’ve obviously got people that know a heck of a lot more than I do about all of this, but it seems to me that the only way to truly flatten the curve is to force everyone to remain at home as many people are apparently not responsible enough to self-quarantine.











Trump says businesses could reopen — soon — while fighting coronavirus


Trump also seemed to downplay the threat of the coronavirus, which on Monday topped 43,000 cases and more than 500 deaths in the U.S.




www.cnbc.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241935285916782593
The time for doing this was 3 weeks ago. But he played down the risks of the virus for weeks so the best option now is shutting down non-essential businesses. He is still downplaying the threat of the virus being capable of overwhelming healthcare systems by alluding to more deaths from other shit.

This guy thinks the stock market is a score for a game he is playing. He don't care about much of anything else beside this game and his own wealth.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Trump says businesses could reopen — soon — while fighting coronavirus
> 
> 
> Trump also seemed to downplay the threat of the coronavirus, which on Monday topped 43,000 cases and more than 500 deaths in the U.S.
> ...


Hopefully he does the right thing. I’m hoping our governor takes more stringent measures as well. As of today, gyms, barbershops, etc. are officially shut down for the time being.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Hopefully he does the right thing. I’m hoping our governor takes more stringent measures as well. As of today, gyms, barbershops, etc. are officially shut down for the time being.


Expecting him to do the right thing is naive. Ohio governor DeWine is the rare Republican that is actually doing the right things to keep his state safe. GOP leadership on the other hand look reckless during this crisis.The President and Mitch McConnell have been playing politics with addressing the issue since the beginning, increasing the risk of the outbreak to the general population. Wouldn't be surprised this is due to the virus impacting cosmopolitan blue states such as New York more than rural areas. Rand Paul ignored isolation orders while waiting for his test results. Kentucky need to elect better senators ffs.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

The case fatality rate in the U.S. is currently 1.27%, and given the inevitable large number of unreported infections, the CFR is almost certain to be below 1%. That's on par with the swine flu outbreak of 2009-2010, which was bad, but it didn't stop the country from running.

The question is: how much financial ruin is worth something which kills less than 1% of those infected?

I think Trump is right, as usual. Protect those who are especially vulnerable, get this highly-effective treatment going, and then let the rest of the country get back to business as usual. That's the less damaging of two less-than-ideal options.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Man Dies After Taking Chemical in Coronavirus Treatment Touted by Trump


Last week, Trump falsely stated that the FDA had approved the use of an anti-malaria medication called chloroquine




time.com





Oh dear God.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

On the plus side Dow Jones exploded 1100+ points on open due to expectations of the stimulus being finally passed sometime soon. Also thank you old people for your willingness to die for the economy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242245135129346050


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Both companies and the people need the money to ease short term cash flow problems. One side think companies are more important than workers while another side think the workers are the only thing that is important. Both positions are callous and stupid.
> 
> The president wanting to ease social distancing measures to boost the economy is not a good look for anyone too. Really makes him look like he don't give a rat's ass about the average American.


I think the problem is they're only worried about Companies and the Companies are relying on getting bailed out while everyone else gets fucked.

I don't mind a stimulus for both but it needs to happen. This game between Dems and Republicans is annoying since it's all a show. Like trying to slip little things here and there that should be done when an election is won, not during a crisis. Playing political chicken isn't helping anyone.

Trump really needs to step up, if he cares about his voters and the people then he needs to put the screws to these holdups and set an example.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

To be on topic and not simply whiny - the US government needs to pull together and authorize a financial assistance package that helps low-and-average income households as well as business. Now is not the time for either side to push agendas but that's what they're doing. 

I'm overall ok with Canada's response thus far, other than I feel it came later than it should have. I'd prefer something national, rather than each province making their own rules, but I sense that may be coming anyway. My province is actually one of the strictest and we now have a snitch line for reporting people we see breaking quarantine. This should be interesting...

Back to whining. Work has improved. People are being screened as they attempt to come in; no one enters without a valid reason. A handful of family outing groups - mom, dad and all the kids - are still ambling around but nothing like last week. Another plus; folks like me, the ones who normally sit at desks consulting with clients all day, are excused from doing designs unless it's handled over the phone or via email. I'm fine with that. The more emailed requests the better since I'm bored to death with nothing to do all day but ask people what they need, clean my desk and browse online. Since we all have to maintain social distancing there's not even all that much talk going on among ourselves to occupy time. Oh, until lunch break when almost everyone crowds into staff rooms to eat together around the tables. I'm the nut that goes for a walk instead - sorry, I don't like my coworkers enough to eat with them right now. 

What a fun day with two of us in my department - me, and one coughing his head off. He says it's bronchitis, and I'm sure it is, but listening to him hack up a lung is unnerving under the circumstances. I get to follow hours of that up with the new realities of public transit; only a few seats available with everything else roped off to protect the bus driver. We're all crowded together in the back so I came into work sitting, knees touching, facing a stranger. We both sort of turned away from each other while trying not to seem rude about it, him looking out one side window and me the other. 

I know I should be grateful to be working, so many aren't, but, unlike grocery store workers, we aren't being given danger pay and, unlike medical staff, no PPE. I talk for extended periods with a lot of people in the run of a day and the virus is active in my city. I don't like this, I don't feel like I'm providing an essential service in exchange for heightening my risk. I'm an essential worker by technicality, not by practicality. It's a selfish mindset but I can't shake it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I think the problem is they're only worried about Companies and the Companies are relying on getting bailed out while everyone else gets fucked.
> 
> I don't mind a stimulus for both but it needs to happen. This game between Dems and Republicans is annoying since it's all a show. Like trying to slip little things here and there that should be done when an election is won, not during a crisis. Playing political chicken isn't helping anyone.
> 
> Trump really needs to step up, if he cares about his voters and the people then he needs to put the screws to these holdups and set an example.


He is literally willing to send people to die by pushing for the economy to reopen before clear signs of the outbreak being contained. Asian countries like South Korea, Taiwan and Singapore that weathered the first wave of the outbreak from China 2 months ago with minimal impact on their daily lives, are seeing a 2nd wave of higher number of imported cases from Europe and America and are stepping up containment measures. New Zealand just went into lockdown mode.

All this is happening while your president grew impatient after less just 2 weeks of half measures and wants to go back to business as usual because the economy is more important than reducing the number of preventable deaths. Unless individual states impose heavy travel restrictions from heavily affected states (if that is even possible) the risk of something like Italy happening in the US is very real.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> He is literally willing to send people to die by pushing for the economy to reopen before clear signs of the outbreak being contained. Asian countries like South Korea, Taiwan and Singapore that weathered the first wave of the outbreak from China 2 months ago with minimal impact on their daily lives, are seeing a 2nd wave of higher number of imported cases from Europe and America and are stepping up containment measures. New Zealand just went into lockdown mode.
> 
> All this is happening while your president grew impatient after less just 2 weeks of half measures and wants to go back to business as usual because the economy is more important than reducing the number of preventable deaths. Unless individual states impose heavy travel restrictions from heavily affected states (if that is even possible) the risk of something like Italy happening in the US is very real.


Is this just about preventing deaths to you? Be honest.

Is preventing the number of deaths the single most important thing in your opinion? Hypothetically would you be okay with putting the country and the entire world into a borderline depression if it means saving 40,000 lives?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> He is literally willing to send people to die by pushing for the economy to reopen before clear signs of the outbreak being contained. Asian countries like South Korea, Taiwan and Singapore that weathered the first wave of the outbreak from China 2 months ago with minimal impact on their daily lives, are seeing a 2nd wave of higher number of imported cases from Europe and America and are stepping up containment measures. New Zealand just went into lockdown mode.
> 
> All this is happening while your president grew impatient after less just 2 weeks of half measures and wants to go back to business as usual because the economy is more important than reducing the number of preventable deaths. Unless individual states impose heavy travel restrictions from heavily affected states (if that is even possible) the risk of something like Italy happening in the US is very real.


It’s very annoying and very similar to my Democratic Governor who refused to cancel Furniture Market until, like, a week and a half ago (obviously due to the economic impact, despite the fact that it draws crowds from all over the world, and especially China) and has so far ignored the pleas of hospital officials in our state to issue a shelter-in-place Order.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I am beginning to lean towards the camp that this was intended to be a bio-weapon.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

The Body said:


> The case fatality rate in the U.S. is currently 1.27%, and given the inevitable large number of unreported infections, the CFR is almost certain to be below 1%. That's on par with the swine flu outbreak of 2009-2010, which was bad, but it didn't stop the country from running.
> 
> The question is: how much financial ruin is worth something which kills less than 1% of those infected?
> 
> I think Trump is right, as usual. Protect those who are especially vulnerable, get this highly-effective treatment going, and then let the rest of the country get back to business as usual. That's the less damaging of two less-than-ideal options.


The discourse is going to get really ugly soon. 

Group A will want to revert things back to normal, but Group B will want to prolong the shut down further so that we don't make the infection worse. If and when those restrictions are lifted and everyone is free to leave their house without worry, Group B is going to claim that Group A is killing everyone. Then the real fun begins. Because prior to this the Trump supporters were just deemed racists and sexist, now they will be labelled as murderers.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Someone correct me if I’m wrong, are we really having a debate in this country about whether we are going to save the economy (aka rich folks pockets) versus saving lives? _We are really having that discussion?_

🤦🏾‍♂️


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242267895704563717


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Clique said:


> Someone correct me if I’m wrong, are we really having a debate in this country about whether we are going to save the economy (aka rich folks pockets) versus saving lives? _We are really having that discussion?_
> 
> 🤦🏾‍♂️
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, but I’m worried that the economic ramifications would be far worse on the working and middle class citizens. With that said, I’m not advocating a return to work, just saying it’s a catch-22 and it’s not just an issue that the rich will be left to sort out. I could see (at least based on the articles provided throughout this thread) an Armageddon-like worst case scenario that sees a full blown depression, looting, robbery, disease, hospitals shut down, etc. that could potentially result in far more deaths than the disease itself could cause.

I wish we’d just go ahead and do something ASAP and tear off the band aid, so to speak. Just shut everything down and get it over with, but I don’t think anyone knows how long we’d be looking at and what the ramifications would be.

I certainly think we should put people’s health ahead of profits, but it makes me wonder how such an economic blow would impact the infrastructure of society that would have repercussions on the lives and lifespans of working and middle class folks, because I can guarantee the rich aren’t gonna be the ones that suffer in the end either scenario. Again, it has the potential of being a no-win situation. If it could be guaranteed that the poverty, increase in crime, reduction in healthcare, etc. would result in twice as many deaths as the virus itself, what are we to do?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Body said:


> The case fatality rate in the U.S. is currently 1.27%, and given the inevitable large number of unreported infections, the CFR is almost certain to be below 1%. That's on par with the swine flu outbreak of 2009-2010, which was bad, but it didn't stop the country from running.
> 
> The question is: how much financial ruin is worth something which kills less than 1% of those infected?
> 
> I think Trump is right, as usual. Protect those who are especially vulnerable, get this highly-effective treatment going, and then let the rest of the country get back to business as usual. That's the less damaging of two less-than-ideal options.


love the username and avatar 🤣 and you're pro trump as a Ventura mark cracks me up.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Clique said:


> *Someone correct me if I’m wrong,* are we really having a debate in this country about whether we are going to save the economy (aka rich folks pockets) versus saving lives? _We are really having that discussion?_


You're wrong. Ultra rich and wealthy people are going to be fine. It is literally everybody else we should be worrying about. 

The amount of people that could potentially lose their jobs and the amount of businesses, both big and small, that can go under as a result... would cripple our society.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242271693181091840
Embarrassing.



FriedTofu said:


> On the plus side Dow Jones exploded 1100+ points on open due to expectations of the stimulus being finally passed sometime soon. Also thank you old people for your willingness to die for the economy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242245135129346050




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242543848645177346
Massive gains have a historical trend of being followed by a crash. What they're actually going to do is let it go up a bit and then panic sell everything before it dips down again.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jay Devito said:


> You're wrong. Ultra rich and wealthy people are going to be fine. It is literally everybody else we should be worrying about.
> 
> The amount of people that could potentially lose their jobs and the amount of businesses, both big and small, that can go under as a result... would cripple our society.


So we are having this debate... then I was right.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Clique said:


> So we are having this debate... then I was right.


Oh look, a bad faith poster. 

Definitely what we all need right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jay Devito said:


> Oh look, a bad faith poster.
> 
> Definitely what we all need right now.


I’m usually optimistic but when the Lt. Gov in my state is on tv talking about we need to rush back to work to save the economy instead of doing what needs to be done to contain this virus and save lives... that threw me for a loop. We can be hopeful and look at what’s standing in front of us in real time as bleak as it may be. There’s light at the end of the tunnel, but we just entered the tunnel.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Is this just about preventing deaths to you? Be honest.
> 
> Is preventing the number of deaths the single most important thing in your opinion? Hypothetically would you be okay with putting the country and the entire world into a borderline depression if it means saving 40,000 lives?


Erm...yes? Why is saving lives even a controversial position to take in this? You realize it isn't only deaths, but also hospitalizations and the accompanying medical debts and overworking of medical services that could delay medical care to non-covid patients too?

Nobody is saying a lockdown forever. Wuhan, the origin of this, is only starting to ease restrictions after 2 months of a legit harsh lockdown. 15 days doesn't seem adequate for the hardest hit states in America, even with somewhere like New York's wealth and capabilities.

How many deaths is the number to hit that would make it unacceptable to you? Is it 100,00? 1million? 20milion? Are you agreeable to a death panel deciding who lives and who dies due to shortages of medical care to prop up the economy?




The_It_Factor said:


> It’s very annoying and very similar to my Democratic Governor who refused to cancel Furniture Market until, like, a week and a half ago (obviously due to the economic impact, despite the fact that it draws crowds from all over the world, and especially China) and has so far ignored the pleas of hospital officials in our state to issue a shelter-in-place Order.


Yeah this outbreak is a death sentence to many companies or people that depend on events or gigs to make money. They need help the most. Many carriers are asymptomatic so it is very difficult to be responsible events managers to keep things going as usual compared to say during a flu outbreak.

It isn't just China people to worry about, but everyone. My country has more people testing positive coming back from the US and Europe than the initial wave from China. Thinking only people that visited China could be potential carriers has long pass like 5 weeks ago. Community spread is clear in the USA now, especially in New York, Washington and Cali.




Neuron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242271693181091840
> Embarrassing.
> 
> 
> ...


The rich moving their wealth from higher risk assets to lower risk assets. :/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Neuron; glad that you posted that tweet about the stock market "rebound" from today. 

Ample evidence accumulated over the last 24+ hours that the U.S. state is in direct conflict with itself. Mounting pressure for this quarantine/lock-down, which only a few short days ago President Donald Trump and Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin, were saying could very well last "12+ weeks," to end in a matter of days. Now, today, Trump seems to be once again modifying from his contention from yesterday, by saying he hopes that it will all be over on Easter Sunday. 

Since Dallas's shutdown orders Sunday in particular Trump began borrowing lyrics from a different tune. 

One of the great problems with Trump, as displayed by his 38 months in office, is that it is almost impossible to accurately gauge whether or not this changes from the stance he took from March 11 and held for roughly ten days are mere flourishes of rhetorical appeasement to throw kindle into the fire of what is left of the U.S. economy. Plenty of indicators based on what Trump was saying only weeks ago about the virus that he had to be placed in a kind of hammerlock by individuals such as immunologist Anthony Fauci to take things as seriously as he finally did, shifting his rhetoric quite a bit from February and the first week of March to what it was for a while. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242562568318865410








Heavy fine for Taiwan man for breaking quarantine


A man in Taiwan had an expensive night out after he was fined Tw$1 million (US$33,000) because he skipped quarantine to go clubbing, authorities said Monday. The unnamed man, who was supposed to b…




asiatimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242431762749325318








At least 60 Italian priests have died after contracting coronavirus


The majority of the deceased were over the age of 70 years old, and some of these priests had underlying health conditions.




angelusnews.com





@Clique; Dan Patrick seems to have learned the wrong lessons from _Logan's Run_. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242590372993175552
Hahahaha...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242562635629039618
This is terrible. The organ damage from severe COVID-19 cases is remarkably long-lasting based on what has been found to bind to angiotensin converting enzyme, or ACE2. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242134759398084609








12-year-old girl with coronavirus, fighting for her life


ATLANTA (CNN) – A 12-year-old girl who has the coronavirus is fighting for her life in Atlanta. Officials say the girl is currently in isolation at Children’s Healthcare of Atlanta-Scottish Rite Ho…




www.mystateline.com





http://twitter.com/business/status/1242039395475210242

http://twitter.com/WilliamAEden/status/1242220963887906816

http://twitter.com/jamiedupree/status/1242218876454215680

http://twitter.com/Surgeon_General/status/1233725785283932160

Such a profoundly awful lie for the U.S. Surgeon General to have said weeks ago because it was known that the U.S. had insufficient numbers of masks and was dependent on a foreign source in China for said masks. This needs to be remembered.

http://twitter.com/GaryMiles_DN/status/1242578029035085828 









Nearly 19% of NYPD Cops Call Out Sick as Coronavirus Spreads


Nearly 19 percent of the NYPD’s uniformed officers called out sick Sunday, and while only a fraction of those actually have the coronavirus, the department expects the number of sick calls to keep rising. Sunday’s sick call of 6,718 officers was up more than seven percentage points from a week...




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just read that Waffle House is closing 365 locations. For those not in the southern U.S. this is a sign of the apocolypse. Waffle House *never* closes. 

Fucking FEMA uses it as a metric for how bad a disaster is. 

Waffle House Index



> *Levels*
> The index has three levels, based on the extent of operations and service at the restaurant following a storm:
> 
> GREEN: full menu – restaurant has power and damage is limited or no damage at all.
> ...


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Just read that Waffle House is closing 365 locations. For those not in the southern U.S. this is a sign of the apocolypse. Waffle House *never* closes.


I'm sure that upset a few diehard customers.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> I’m usually optimistic but when the Lt. Gov in my state is on tv talking about we need to rush back to work to save the economy instead of doing what needs to be done to contain this virus and save lives... that threw me for a loop. We can be hopeful and look at what’s standing in front of us in real time as bleak as it may be. There’s light at the end of the tunnel, but we just entered the tunnel.


That is truly disgusting. This whole situation has shown us how bad these people are. You have people like Schumer wanting to hand out loans with interest, the Dem house whip saying they can exploit the crisis for themselves. Politicians misrepresenting everything to push their own narrative and others who simply don't want to do anything because, economy or their image. 

You think this would be the time everyone works together but here they are rubbing their hands together plotting. Heaven help us if anything worse than the virus happens or if the virus gets worse, we'll be fucked because these idiots only care about themselves, all of them.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*WHO warns U.S. may become coronavirus’ new global epicenter*

WHO warns U.S. may become coronavirus' new global epicenter, as India locks down

New York City, U.S. Epicenter, Braces For Peak

Confirmed U.S. cases of coronavirus have reached 50,000, with more than 600 deaths. But as New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo warned of dire conditions in hospitals, Wall Street rallied and President Trump spoke of easing government restrictions soon in order to lessen the economic pain of the pandemic. Meanwhile, India has gone into lockdown.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242683801550999552








Emotional KAT: Mom in coma, showed symptoms


The Wolves' Karl-Anthony Towns said Tuesday night that his mother is in a medically induced coma, and the team confirmed to ESPN on Wednesday that she has been diagnosed with COVID-19.




www.espn.com





Hope she gets better as soon as she can but unfortunately this sounds bad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242698193923604480
Perusing this bill, seems to not "do much." 

Sounds as though it is built chiefly around a one-time payment of $1,200 to individuals at some point in April. Unemployment will add on $600 per week atop what it would typically be through the state for up to a four-month period of time. 









Nigeria records chloroquine poisoning after Trump endorses it for coronavirus treatment


Health officials in Nigeria have issued a warning over chloroquine after they said three people in the country overdosed on the drug, in the wake of President Trump's comments about using it to treat coronavirus.




www.cnn.com













Kentucky mayor calls on ‘dips—s and sensible people’ to take coronavirus seriously


A mayor in Kentucky is urging his constituents to take the coronavirus outbreak in the U.S. seriously, describing the virus that has killed four people in the state as of Tuesday as a “big f&#…




thehill.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242560485590892544








Spain turns ice rink into morgue as coronavirus outbreak overwhelms hospitals, cemeteries


As the relentless coronavirus pandemic continues to spread through Spain and overwhelm the country’s health care system as well as morgues and cemeteries, an ice rink in Madrid is now being used to store bodies. The makeshift morgue at the Palacio de Hielo is “a temporary and exceptional...




www.nydailynews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242499098831466502
This is terribly grim. The clearest sign of international optimism was from the previous 48 hours, over which time Italy saw two days' death totals declining from previous days. After two consecutive days of decline the Italian death toll number has just shot back up dramatically. Even with a stringently-enforced lock-down, the impact against the virus will doubtless require many weeks. Sobering revelation and it needs to be taken into account going forward for other nations. Again, sadly Italy serves as an example of what to not do. The greater New York City area is presently on pace to become like northern Italy with a thoroughly overwhelmed roster of hospitals. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242700623704817664
http://twitter.com/NPR/status/1242580468840751104


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Clique said:


> I’m usually optimistic but when the Lt. Gov in my state is on tv talking about we need to rush back to work to save the economy instead of doing what needs to be done to contain this virus and save lives... that threw me for a loop. We can be hopeful and look at what’s standing in front of us in real time as bleak as it may be. There’s light at the end of the tunnel, but we just entered the tunnel.


It's not the 'economy' we are trying to preserve, it's our very way of life. The longer this continues, the harder it's going to be for us to dig ourselves out. We can't put 30%-50% of the country in a position where they wake up one day and their entire lives have been turned upside down. The ramifications would be far worse than this virus.

We have lived through other viruses before with even worse mortality rates. They are playing on your fear. 



FriedTofu said:


> Erm...yes? Why is saving lives even a controversial position to take in this? You realize it isn't only deaths, but also hospitalizations and the accompanying medical debts and overworking of medical services that could delay medical care to non-covid patients too?
> 
> Nobody is saying a lockdown forever. Wuhan, the origin of this, is only starting to ease restrictions after 2 months of a legit harsh lockdown. 15 days doesn't seem adequate for the hardest hit states in America, even with somewhere like New York's wealth and capabilities.
> 
> How many deaths is the number to hit that would make it unacceptable to you? Is it 100,00? 1million? 20milion? Are you agreeable to a death panel deciding who lives and who dies due to shortages of medical care to prop up the economy?


If you look at the top 10 leading causes of death in the country, theoretically the government can take measures and precautions to prevent most of them. We don't however... because our personal freedom is more important. 

If this were the black plague and we saw millions dying, or if the mortality rate was a lot higher... then most people would be legitimately terrified and we wouldn't need government telling us to stay home. But facts are facts and the numbers are the numbers, and when you remove emotion from the equation this is no more fatal than the flu which kills 60,000 people every year. It's sad and tragic of course, but we cannot destroy our way of life to accommodate it.

Cuomo originally said we should prepare for several months... that simply cannot happen. Trump knows this and so do most rational people. Trump is 'aiming' for April 12th but it's not a foregone conclusion. He's going to take the temperature of the room first. I'd rather that than a doomsday forecast of 6 months without exception.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Remember people : thoughts and prayers. That's how we are getting out of this mess. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The great singular problem COVID-19 presents for the U.S. is that the U.S. is on the course of simply running out of ventilators--and rather quickly, too. Utilizing a mere doubling rate, plugging in the number of severe cases requiring ventilators which we can presently peg at 19%, and compare it to the total number of U.S. ventilators, which is 160,000, and it becomes clear that things are not going to be pleasant for a while.

The doubling rate in the U.S. has held steady now for four days, so unfortunately the predictive models are, thus far, vindicated in establishing the disparity between severe cases requiring ventilators and ventilators in existence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242814082874572800
Honestly, the time to act was back in late January. The travel ban, as far as it went (which was not nearly enough), was good, in spite of Chuck Schumer's histrionic comments about it, but Donald Trump should have compelled industry to engender hundreds of millions of tests as quickly as possible. Having said that, it is good that the U.S. is ramping up testing but any hope of following the South Korean model needed to be done before the U.S.'s "curve" began to swell to this current level.

www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/mar/25/british-diplomat-dies-of-coronavirus-in-hungary









Nearly half of New York City's coronavirus cases found in adults under 45






theweek.com





A pair of tweets that have not aged well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232058127740174339

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234648718714036229








Coronavirus-infected Italian nurse commits suicide from fear of spreading COVID-19 to patients


A 34-year old Italian nurse who was working on the frontline of the coronavirus crisis at a hospital in Lombardy, the worst-affected region of Italy,...




www.dailysabah.com













Protective barriers being installed at supermarket registers


Transparent barriers, a.k.a. sneeze guards, are going up in checkout lanes of several major supermarket chains.




www.fox5ny.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242630613410045952
Not a fan of Will Chamberlain but he makes some good points here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242928645875863552
http://twitter.com/willchamberlain/status/1242929188216221696









Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti warns of mass death, condemns 'false hope,' and tells us his city will be on lockdown for another 2 months — and to 'be prepared for longer'


Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti told Insider that he was wary of "premature optimism" in the face of the COVID-19 pandemic.




www.businessinsider.com





http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1242930936708243463

That is a 4.9% death rate in the U.K. but one would think that would go down with more testing done. Most models suggest that the total number of actual cases in the U.K. are roughly 7-10x higher than what is being "recorded" officially.

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1242933622778343428



http://twitter.com/AliceDreger/status/1242541050918469639



Brit Hume and some others are arguing that the U.S.'s present mortality rate with COVID-19 being at or around 1.4-1.5% is analogous to South Korea are mistaken as the vast majority of the U.S.'s cases were only diagnosed within the last week. It would be miraculous to keep COVID-19 U.S. deaths to that level given the lack of ventilators with which the U.S. healthcare system is dealing.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> It's not the 'economy' we are trying to preserve, it's our very way of life. The longer this continues, the harder it's going to be for us to dig ourselves out. We can't put 30%-50% of the country in a position where they wake up one day and their entire lives have been turned upside down. The ramifications would be far worse than this virus.
> 
> We have lived through other viruses before with even worse mortality rates. They are playing on your fear.
> 
> ...


The government do take measures and precautions to reduce the number of deaths for leading causes of deaths. It is just normalized so you think they are 'just way of life'. 

The Spanish Flu killed millions about a 100 years ago. We are in the early stages of this pandemic and we don't know enough to know how deadly it is compared to past pandemic.. It is better to err on the side of caution following the situations in China, Italy and now Spain than a 'muh freedom is more important' dogma.

People are dying in the thousands globally right now. But that's not enough for you to have to sacrifice a few months to help reduce the rate of infection so your healthcare services are not more overwhelmed as it is right now. You need millions to die first. Gotcha. 

You need millions to die first. Gotcha. 

You need millions to die first. Gotcha.

You need millions to die first.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is a local story from someone I trust here in Marin County, California:



> *Here’s why you need to stay home!!!*
> 
> Yesterday my 17yo son was rushed by ambulance to the ER due to respiratory distress. He is home and resting now. Kaiser would not test for covid and told us to treat him as if he had it, isolating him in our home away from the family for two weeks.
> 
> ...


This lady's chief point--"They have NO IDEA of how many people are really infected..."--is what is important to keep in mind for everyone's sake going forward for a good while.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242954004914524160








Cincinnati police temporarily suspending in-person response to certain 911 calls


Cincinnati police are temporarily suspending in-person responses to certain calls for service starting on Tuesday in an effort to limit the spread of COVID-19.




www.wlwt.com













Thousands of inmates released as jails face coronavirus threat


Amid fears that the coronavirus will carve a deadly path through prisons and jails,...




www.greenwichtime.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242951753542189057


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

That is only a few deaths. Not enough to be concerned according to some. We need to see millions dead first.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> *The government do take measures and precautions to reduce the number of deaths for leading causes of deaths. It is just normalized so you think they are 'just way of life'.*
> 
> The Spanish Flu killed millions about a 100 years ago. We are in the early stages of this pandemic and we don't know enough to know how deadly it is compared to past pandemic.. It is better to err on the side of caution following the situations in China, Italy and now Spain than a 'muh freedom is more important' dogma.
> 
> ...


Per World Health Organzaition, an average of 2.8 million people die every year as a result of obesity.





__





Obesity


Obesity has reached epidemic proportions globally, with at least 2.8 million people dying each year as a result of being overweight or obese.




www.who.int





Tell me what measures government has taken to prevent those deaths. Then tell me how they compare to the measures they're taking now.

I'd also like to know why you don't think those deaths are as important.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Jay Devito said:


> It's not the 'economy' we are trying to preserve, it's our very way of life. The longer this continues, the harder it's going to be for us to dig ourselves out. We can't put 30%-50% of the country in a position where they wake up one day and their entire lives have been turned upside down. The ramifications would be far worse than this virus.
> 
> We have lived through other viruses before with even worse mortality rates. They are playing on your fear.
> 
> ...


 I dropped by to point out that all the morons and imbeciles arguing that we should just carry on as usual had abandoned their imbecilic position, but apparently one flailing, oxygen-deprived fish is still flopping about.



Jay Devito said:


> Per World Health Organzaition, an average of 2.8 million people die every year as a result of obesity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comparing obesity to a pandemic...farewell, credibility!

It ain’t returning, by the way.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Per World Health Organzaition, an average of 2.8 million people die every year as a result of obesity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned sale of soda and junk food in schools. Introduced program to instill healthier eating habits in kids in schools. Better labeling of food items being sold.

I answered you question. Now don't dodge mine and answer what is the number of deaths that needs to be reached for you to consider saving lives being a higher priority than propping up the economy.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> The government do take measures and precautions to reduce the number of deaths for leading causes of deaths. It is just normalized so you think they are 'just way of life'.
> 
> *The Spanish Flu killed millions about a 100 years ago. We are in the early stages of this pandemic and we don't know enough to know how deadly it is compared to past pandemic.. It is better to err on the side of caution following the situations in China, Italy and now Spain than a 'muh freedom is more important' dogma.*


Exactly, unlike the flu that can be predicted loosely in it's form and what's needed, this cannot - not enough is known yet.

That's why we need these lockdowns and have to take economic impacts on the chin until more is known and the situation improves so it's not even worse.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> Exactly, unlike the flu that can be predicted loosely in it's form and what's needed, this cannot - not enough is known yet.
> 
> That's why we need these lockdowns and have to take economic impacts on the chin until more is known and the situation improves so it's not even worse.


Right. It’s difficult for me to fathom how some people aren’t alarmed by the fact that many people can walk around not even knowing they’re sick while other (often otherwise healthy) individuals can literally drop dead in their home from it. Also, the fact that there was a report I read of one individual who was young, apparently in good health, whose symptoms improved until randomly taking a turn for the worse.

It’s actually maddening to me.

With that said, can some people please post some more positive stories - whether it be from those who have recovered, the companies stepping up to help increase ventilator production, any treatment updates, etc. This thread makes me lose enough sleep at night, I need something to balance that out a bit lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242987131045179392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242986051154649089




__





New Orleans emerges as next coronavirus epicenter, threatening rest of South


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/USA-NEWORLEANS (UPDATE 1, PIX, TV):UPDATE 1-New Orleans emerges as next coronavirus epicenter, threatening rest of South




news.trust.org













Hospitals across U.S. consider universal do-not-resuscitate orders for coronavirus patients
 

In a sign of the grim choices ahead, officials worry that “all hands” responses may expose doctors and nurses to infection and some prioritize the survival of the many over the one.




www.adn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242976342427271169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242974698541023235
This is a solid article: Unmasking Differing U.S. And South Korean Approaches To COVID-19


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242962061568720896
https://twitter.com/kimmaicutler/status/1242629613882183682

http://twitter.com/ladyfleur/status/1242642013763153921

http://twitter.com/Laurie_Garrett/status/1242833406364463104

http://twitter.com/annamariechang/status/1242935820216160256

http://twitter.com/AriSchulman/status/1242984750031286283



The_It_Factor said:


> Right. It’s difficult for me to fathom how some people aren’t alarmed by the fact that many people can walk around not even knowing they’re sick while other (often otherwise healthy) individuals can literally drop dead in their home from it. Also, the fact that there was a report I read of one individual who was young, apparently in good health, whose symptoms improved until randomly taking a turn for the worse.
> 
> It’s actually maddening to me.
> 
> With that said, can some people please post some more positive stories - whether it be from those who have recovered, the companies stepping up to help increase ventilator production, any treatment updates, etc. This thread makes me lose enough sleep at night, I need something to balance that out a bit lol.


This is not exactly a "positive" story (and with the COVID-19 pandemic we may want to use a different word than "positive"--yes, there is some pandemic pun humor for you), but Bill Gates expresses some excellent points here, chiefly around the way by which the virus can be, and reportedly to some considerable degrees in China and South Korea, has been beaten:









How we must respond to the coronavirus pandemic | Bill Gates


Visit http://TED.com to get our entire library of TED Talks, transcripts, translations, personalized talk recommendations and more.Philanthropist and Microso...




www.youtube.com





Gates uses that same phrase, that it is "maddening to me," at around the 20:00 mark. Roughly 14:00-28:00 or so is highly pertinent regarding the testing matter.

Some signs of possible hope: Why COVID-19 May Be Less Deadly Than We Thought | The Stream

Also, according to the regime, North Korea has no cases of COVID-19. So, if that is to be trusted, there is good news!



http://twitter.com/RT_com/status/1243055080170852352


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Here in Spain, covid-19 has raided the nursing homes, causing hundreds of deaths only in these. The situation isn't looking any good and, considering what's happening in Italy, Spain and other countries, I'd say the US government should take this matter a bit more seriously.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> Here in Spain, covid-19 has raided the nursing homes, causing hundreds of deaths only in these. The situation isn't looking any good and, considering what's happening in Italy, Spain and other countries, I'd say the US government should take this matter a bit more seriously.


People in the US have historically abandoned people in nursing homes to die. So it wouldn't be anything new or out of the ordinary here.

Lot of leaders are already talking about letting old people sacrifice themselves for the economy. 

American low-empathy knows literally no bounds.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

US now leads the world in known coronavirus cases


The United States now has the most known coronavirus cases of any country in the world, passing Italy and China.The U.S. had more than 82,404 cases as of Thursday evening, according to da…




thehill.com





We are number 1


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus: Mexicans demand crackdown on Americans crossing the border


Wearing face masks, protesters blocked the US southern border, telling Americans to 'stay home'



www.bbc.com





Mexico might really pay for the wall.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A lot of Americans a re completely low empathy monsters. And they keep posting this kind of shit. Which doesn't even make sense. 

On top of that you have anto vaxxers, anti Federalists, conspiracy theorists ... All just one giant population of fucking idiots hell bent on making this much worse than it really is.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scary numbers in the US tonight. Hope everyone stays safe. 

Just a matter of time before the UK gets Italy similar numbers.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Social distancing and flattening the curve means we pro-long the situation to not overwhelm the system so people that develop severe conditions can get the help they need to boost their odds of overcoming the virus.

The death cult wants to speed up the process so they can keep on accumulating wealth instead of trying to reduce deaths that could be prevented.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Scary numbers in the US tonight. Hope everyone stays safe.
> 
> Just a matter of time before the UK gets Italy similar numbers.


National Lockdown should have happened 2-3 weeks ago. 

At that time politicians were busy using the briefings they were receiving to unload their stock and make millions. 

Trump is refusing to release ventilators that are sitting in government warehouses unused. 

They're talking heads for their corporate owners. 

All of these tax breaks were supposed to go to companies to help employees. 3-5 million Americans have been laid off since this thing started. More will come. And yet the same corporate bastards who took the tax breaks are now getting another bailout. 

But Trump and his cocksuckers will continue to defend this. Even when they will sit there watching their own grandmother die from this disease, they will tell their grandmother "Thank you for your sacrifice. You saved capitalism". 

Americans are fucked in the head. Completely.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Social distancing and flattening the curve means we pro-long the situation to not overwhelm the system so people that develop severe conditions can get the help they need to boost their odds of overcoming the virus.
> 
> The death cult wants to speed up the process so they can keep on accumulating wealth instead of trying to reduce deaths that could be prevented.


Our state’s Shelter in Place order goes into effect at 5:00 p.m. tomorrow. I sure hope it helps.

Unfortunately, or fortunately, for me, my job is considered essential, so I will still be interacting with random people on certain days. I’m so thankful to have a job during this, but also terrified at the same time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

US's 86k cases pretty much prove that this is not just a fringe minority that's this fucking retarded.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 84307
> 
> 
> US's 86k cases pretty much prove that this is not just a fringe minority that's this fucking retarded.


Anecdotally, out of everyone I know, work with, have spoken to, etc., only 1 person I know of thinks this is all a big overreaction, and I don’t even know that person personally (a friend of a friend, so to speak).

And our 86k cases having nothing to do with it, really. We were told everything was fine up until it hit the fan a week or so ago. Not much more than, “you’re encouraged to practice social distancing”. The vast majority of those positive tests are likely people that unknowingly got it before governments and employers began taking things seriously and letting people work from home, etc. The lack of testing provided a false sense of security 

Also, we just started getting tested very recently. The numbers, at this point in time, aren’t reflective of our general population thinking this is some attack on our freedom. In a country of 330 mil (or whatever), you can still have millions of people posting that nonsense and it still be considered a fringe minority.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

People are just running to give the power elite their rights over this. The economy is going to crash and the government is going to take all of our rights and liberties. That's the real danger here. A shame.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*‘Catastrophic’ Unemployment Crisis Hits U.S.*

*Coronavirus could kill 81,000 in U.S.*

*(Reuters) - The coronavirus pandemic could kill more than 81,000 people in the United States in the next four months and may not subside until June, according to a data analysis done by University of Washington School of Medicine.

The analysis, using data from governments, hospitals and other sources, predicts that the number of U.S. deaths could vary widely, ranging from as low as around 38,000 to as high as around 162,000. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Doctors And Nurses Say More People Are Dying Of COVID-19 In The US Than We Know


“The numbers are grossly underreported. I know for a fact that we’ve had three deaths in one county where only one is listed on the website,” one California ER doctor told BuzzFeed News.




www.buzzfeednews.com





http://upnorthlive.com/news/videos/like-a-war-zone-michigan-icu-nurse-breaks-down-after-13-hour-shift

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/03/26/new-orleans-new-coronavirus-epicenter-mardi-gras-fueled-outbreak/2921116001/

http://www.cbs46.com/news/atlanta-mayor-says-icu-units-are-at-full-capacity/article_495755b8-6e92-11ea-b9ba-5ff9aadecb3b.html









COVID-19 toll continues to climb in Dougherty County and southwest Georgia region


ALBANY — Members of the public aren’t the only people being sickened by the coronavirus. Two local first responders have tested positive for the virus, and hospital staff also are




www.albanyherald.com







http://abc3340.com/news/coronavirus/tuscaloosa-put-under-24-hour-curfew-until-at-least-april-11-to-slow-spread-of-covid-19



http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/coronavirus/laguna-honda-hospital-outbreak-triggers-widespread-testing/2262442/ 









India, Day 1: World’s Largest Coronavirus Lockdown Begins (Published 2020)


India’s 1.3 billion people have been told to stay at home. For some, it will mean starving. And an already fragile economy may collapse.




www.nytimes.com





http://www.haaretz.com/world-news/europe/jews-make-up-five-percent-of-u-k-coronavirus-deaths-report-says-1.8712452 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243098835036979200








Fresh From Iran’s Coronavirus Zone, Now Moving Across Afghanistan (Published 2020)


Thousands of Afghans returning each day bring a risk of widespread infections to the border city of Herat and beyond in a country with little capacity to test for or treat Covid-19.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243154264005824512








Cheesecake Factory, Subway, other major retailers tell landlords they can’t pay April rent due to coronavirus


Many major retailers say they can’t pay rent for the month of April — and they are asking their landlords for deferrals.




finance.yahoo.com





Please stay safe while working, @The_It_Factor;.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__





Stimulus Checks: Who Is Eligible and How Much Will They Be?


Social Security, SSI and VA recipients will get payments automatically




feeds.aarp.org


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 84307
> 
> 
> US's 86k cases pretty much prove that this is not just a fringe minority that's this fucking retarded.


Oh my. This is the kind of "Governments are inherently evil and will always try to turn into tyranny so we should depend only on ourselves, discard the possibility of a strong state that ensures welfare and of course own tons of guns even if 99.9% of the time their only function is innocent people dying" stuff that makes everybody outside the US scratch our heads in confusion and disbelief. 

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> Oh my. This is the kind of "Governments are inherently evil and will always try to turn into tyranny so we should depend only on ourselves, discard the possibility of a strong state that ensures welfare and of course own tons of guns even if 99.9% of the time their only function is innocent people dying" stuff that makes everybody outside the US scratch our heads in confusion and disbelief.
> 
> Sorry, wrong thread.


No, this is the right thread. These people are spreading the virus and are forcing non-essential workers to still go to their offices - especially in the deep south where they are by far the majority.

It's either "you want to quarantine, then I'm firing you and you can pick up an employment check" or "this is just like the flu and you need to come to work".

These fucktards are also the same fucktards that are like "oh you should have savings for 6 months blah blah blah" and yet run their businesses pay check to pay check instead of managing their cashflow better.

Did you hear about all the BS these billionnaires are doing in America?

Like Amazon is asking employees to donate to each other.
Whole Foods is asking employees to donate their sick leaves to each other.
Spectrum is giving a 25 dollar gift card instead of hazard pay.
Almost 4 million people have been laid off despite the fact that these fucking bastards demanded a massive tax cut which they've been wasting for 3 fucking years and now demanding more bailouts while STILL firing people. 

This country is full of fucking monsters. They are in no way the minority. They _are_ the majority.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

America has the worst response to Covid in the world and the least humane people at the same time. It's not a coincidence that we also have the most infected. Once the deaths catch up, we're going to be #1 in that as well.

If you want to talk about American Exceptionalism, I think the thing we're truly #1 in is callousness and being malicious pieces of shits to each other. Especially politicians and employers.

Only non-Americans will realize how bad this is, because when you're inside the shithole, you don't really see yourself being smeared by feces.



7x0v said:


> *‘Catastrophic’ Unemployment Crisis Hits U.S.*
> 
> *Coronavirus could kill 81,000 in U.S.*
> 
> ...


Look at ThunderFoot's analysis and I think he came up with 76k deaths based on what we didn't do from the first case till now, so those numbers could be be essentially guaranteed at 25 death rate (here's hoping that we can somehow stunt that number, but at this point it seems unlikely especially considering Terrorist Trump is holding people hostage because some governors weren't "nice" to him.)






Most States are still whining about "but think about muh economy" bullshit and are refusing to lockdown. Non essential travel is perfectly ok. There is no curfew and everything is open for business like normal. There is no ban on interstate travel either - which is something some of the biggest states should have done by now. The National Guard should have been employed a week ago in the hardest hit states to micro-manage travel and prevent spread.

Florida was inundated by PoS Spring Breakers from across the country who then flew back to their fucking homes and got tested positive for corona - so they've already spread it. We're 3 weeks out from the fucking Spring Break disaster which could potentially infect another 3-5 million (given the spread rate of Corona).

College students are intentionally throwing Corona parties and then going home to their parents and grandparents.










These fucking bastards flooded tourist areas in America during the PEAK of spread in the country ... and have probably added to the numbers significantly. And these assholes were supposed to be the educated ones. 

We're no where _near_ flattening the curve --- America is a disaster zone and we're only at the beginning. Scientists are saying that we'll only know where we're at with regards to the curve in 3 weeks - not now.

People simply do not understand how exponentials work and our leadership is much to scientifically uneducated to truly understand the scale and scope of this disaster, so they're feeding misinformation to Americans who still think that this is just like the flu ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243338196374740994

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243403214117978113
Three-part story here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243394201791807493

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243377689177677826

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243402940255055879
Fascinating story about the Trump administration and this whole ventilators-centered unfolding nightmare: 









After Considering $1 Billion Price Tag for Ventilators, White House Has Second Thoughts (Published 2020)


A deal with General Motors and Ventec Life Systems to produce tens of thousands of the critical lifesaving devices seemed imminent. Then the announcement was pulled back.




www.nytimes.com





http://twitter.com/jdickerson/status/1243142298441068546

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1243466697295769603

http://twitter.com/whyvert/status/1241579348936646656

http://twitter.com/wesyang/status/1243033118044499975

http://twitter.com/andrewkimmel/status/1243183907907883009

http://twitter.com/TODAYshow/status/1243133507859292160

http://twitter.com/AP/status/1243421505272217601

http://twitter.com/Tom_Fowdy/status/1243459378780475393


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Part of this is the WHO kow-towing to China since the beginning. It isn't a coincidence that Taiwan, which isn't part of the WHO, is the one that is handling this the best out of every country with confirmed cases because they were rightfully skeptical of official data from China. Everyone else was mis-informed about the nature of the virus by the WHO, and learning first hand how severe it is when they did not have to. The head of the WHO has to be held accountable for this gross act of negligence when things have settled. Even until recently he was praising US efforts in handling the crisis . That guy is just a scumbag that praises any action by big nations to curry favors.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

America: The economy is such a massive bubble that a virus brought the entire country to its knees and everything is on the verge of collapse with millions potentially ending up homeless because everything was built around passing on debt upon debt upon debt.

Everyone bought everything on debt and no one owns anything (and yes, this includes our mega corporations) so the potential has been created where a very, very large segment of the population will die because it's held hostage to its own fragile economy built upon mountains and mountains of debt.

The creditors are refusing to allow any form of debt relief, which the government isn't even acting upon leading to the crisis of everyone being forced to work to continue to pay their loan shark, who has to pay their loan shark who has to pay their loan shark and so on and so on.

It's all one giant bubble of debt. Lives be damned. Every creditor has to be paid off even if it means blood.

A Capitalist economy can never shift its focus from the profit motive therefore expecting private companies to help resolve this crisis is a stupid move. Only a centralized force that is specially built to handle a pandemic can help now but this government is much too incompetent to even consider such a thing. On both sides of the isle.

The 2 trillion dollar stimulus is like a bandaid for HIV. It's not going to do anything. It'll be gone in 2 months and the 2 trillion includes absolutely nothing with regards to actual focus on fighting coronavirus itself.

They're not fighting the virus, or fighting the spread of the virus itself - at all. It's almost like they're just hoping that it will go away on its own and magically one day the curve will start declining .. but that's literally not how any of this works. If extreme measures are not put into place right now the curve will continue to rise till _everyone_ is infected because no one is immune ... I really don't understand why people are not realizing this at all. This is not even a doom and gloom apocalypse prediction. If you do nothing, nothing prevents the virus from spreading and pretty soon everyone's infected. We really are running the risk of a complete societal collapse here - especially in America if we sit around doing nothing like we are right now.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 84303
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans a re completely low empathy monsters. And they keep posting this kind of shit. Which doesn't even make sense.
> ...


They're not wrong. Atheism strips all of existence of value. We are purposeless accidents of a purposeless cosmos; cosmic debris that happened to developed self-awareness.

You may 'feel' otherwise, but that's a brain chemistry-induced delusion; it's no different than the religious man who 'feels' God's presence.

I understand you don't want any of these things to be true, but they are. You need to man up and accept the logical conclusions of your worldview, and stop being a whiny little bitch.

And if you really, truly, honestly feel that humankind has value, maybe -- just maybe -- you should consider the possibility that your worldview is wrong.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Body said:


> They're not wrong. Atheism strips all of existence of value. We are purposeless accidents of a purposeless cosmos; cosmic debris that happened to developed self-awareness.
> 
> You may 'feel' otherwise, but that's a brain chemistry-induced delusion; it's no different than the religious man who 'feels' God's presence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Body said:


> They're not wrong. Atheism strips all of existence of value.


Assigned value does not actually create value. It creates the delusion of value which is not the same as value itself. I could waste my time addressing everything else, but you're not worth the effort. Religious delusionals rarely are.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tennessee tells doctors to use goggles, diapers as coronavirus protection


NASHVILLE, Tenn. — The state Department of Health is advising doctors to use diapers and swim goggles to protect their faces if they cannot obtain personal protective equipment due to shortages rel…




nypost.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243442821912199170








Jair Bolsonaro claims Brazilians 'never catch anything' as Covid-19 cases rise


President suggests citizens may already have antibodies that help virus ‘not to proliferate’, as cases rise to nearly 3,000




www.theguardian.com













"I felt like I was gonna die": Houston rapper Scarface of Geto Boys has COVID-19


"It started with pneumonia in both of my lungs," Houston rapper Scarface said. "Three or four days later my kidneys failed. Three or four days after that they tell me I can't move, I'm quarantined."




www.fox26houston.com













Somalis are dying of coronavirus in Sweden


As coronavirus spreads in Sweden, Somali-Swedes may be particularly vulnerable due to lack of coronavirus information in Somali.




english.alaraby.co.uk






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243153824115802113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243357773967966209


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> "I felt like I was gonna die": Houston rapper Scarface of Geto Boys has COVID-19
> 
> 
> "It started with pneumonia in both of my lungs," Houston rapper Scarface said. "Three or four days later my kidneys failed. Three or four days after that they tell me I can't move, I'm quarantined."
> ...


A ton of Americans are convinced that it's "just like the flu..."

They're fucking retarded. I've spoken to doctors and nurses and they're horrified at the symptoms that they're seeing from corona patients.

Oh of course, since people are taking it so lightly, when doctors and nurses start dying (since the viral load on them is EXTENSIVE), and the medical system starts getting choked by corona patients --- OTHER patients are also at risk of dying. It's not like corona is the only disease in the world requiring hospitalization ...

Like, there is a huge chance of complete medical system collapse here and people are taking this lightly af.










This is the kind of illiterate we're dealing with here in the states.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

When i was saying it was 'just like the flu' it was something negative, it was a warning that it was spreading like the flu and harder to contain compared to recent corona virus outbreaks in recent memories.

I guess that somehow got misinterpreted into thinking the something trivial. Anyway, the flu is deadly in of itself too. Saying it is just like the flu isn't technically wrong either. Majority of people who got the virus suffered mild symptoms and got better after a few weeks. Difference is we lack the vaccines to reduce the number of people who needs ICUs so hospitals can quickly be overwhelmed. However, the insidious nature of this virus is you can get better and then go off the deep end for no reason too. So there is definitely a lot of mixed messages around. But the most important message should be to not take this lightly.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I was not referring to you. I ignore your posts because you have a bad faith relationship with me ^^ so I don't even know you said that. Stop being so defensive.

I've seen local idiots call it the flu and I'm talking about people in my immediate surrounding here in the American south where what they say about it being like the flu is in a completely different context. Even comparing it to the flu here means a common cold for local idiots because they don't even know the distinction between common colds and influenza. So it's downplaying corona, then downplaying influenza all to make it seem like it's just the sniffles.

Also stop comparing it to the flu in any context at all. It's nothing like the flu. It has a death rate of nearly 10-30% for seniors which significantly higher than the flu for that age group. It has a higher spread rate. It has no vaccine. It has no antibiotic cure. Symptoms alone are not enough to make a comparison between two completely different diseases because it's exactly this kind of irresponsible comparison that leads people into taking things lightly.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

You should get them to look at global news. Places that are two months ahead of America that either handled it well like Taiwan and South Korea or handled it badly like Italy are increasing harsher measures to attempt to contain the outbreak. It is not going to be over anytime soon. Maybe you can tell them libtard favorite place Sweden is the one exception that isn't locking down to get them to oppose the anti-lockdown mentality.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The_It_Factor said:


> Our state’s Shelter in Place order goes into effect at 5:00 p.m. tomorrow. I sure hope it helps.
> 
> Unfortunately, or fortunately, for me, my job is considered essential, so I will still be interacting with random people on certain days. I’m so thankful to have a job during this, but also terrified at the same time.



I can relate. I work for the state of Missouri. I keep hearing all this about social distancing while I'm sitting in a room with 30 other people... every cough I hear makes me wonder if I'm making the right choice by staying there. Really scary time to be alive


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wridacule said:


> I can relate. I work for the state of Missouri. I keep hearing all this about social distancing while I'm sitting in a room with 30 other people... every cough I hear makes me wonder if I'm making the right choice by staying there. Really scary time to be alive


My wife's in the same boat. The office even has work from home remote capability. The job doesn't _require_ most employees to come to work. The essential employees are warehousing and shipping unfortunately since they are suppliers for components that go into manufacture of medical equipment which makes them fairly essential at a time like this. 

Yah, we get it. A lot of people _have_ to be risked and have to take risks, but at the same time, any measure to maximize safety should also be taken which most companies are simply not doing. There is no direction from the top and it's hurting since a lot of people really do look from guidance from the country's leadership.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Reaper said:


> My wife's in the same boat. The office even has work from home remote capability. The job doesn't _require_ most employees to come to work. The essential employees are warehousing and shipping unfortunately since they are suppliers for components that go into manufacture of medical equipment which makes them fairly essential at a time like this.
> 
> Yah, we get it. A lot of people _have_ to be risked and have to take risks, but at the same time, any measure to maximize safety should also be taken which most companies are simply not doing. There is no direction from the top and it's hurting since a lot of people really do look from guidance from the country's leadership.



Exactly! I could just as easily tell someone from my house why they screwed up filing their withholding tax, but the higher ups say my position isn't essential enough to work remotely. Yet the find folks in the office right across the hall were sent home over a week ago. Really makes you feel like your safety doesn't matter to the big wigs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reaper said:


> A ton of Americans are convinced that it's "just like the flu..."
> 
> They're fucking retarded. I've spoken to doctors and nurses and they're horrified at the symptoms that they're seeing from corona patients.
> 
> ...


The "just the flu" bit has been irritating in several different ways, perhaps not least of which being that the whole matter with COVID-19 is that it is a novel Coronavirus, and probably more is being learned about this specific new virus on a daily basis, globally, than has ever happened with a single matter in history for a plethora of reasons. 

At best, it's highly debatable, which means it is better to err on the side of caution. 

Moreover, there is considerable evidence which contradicts the "flu" meme:









The coronavirus may be deadlier than the 1918 flu: Here's how it stacks up to other pandemics







www.cnbc.com





This article establishes the two chief problems with the equivalency between COVID-19 and the seasonal flu, which are that the former appears to be deadlier and spreads at greater rates with vastly greater hospitalization and mortality rates, to date:









COVID-19 has been compared to the flu. Experts say that's wrong.


The novel coronavirus appears more deadly and spreads more quickly than the flu, experts said.




abcnews.go.com





The incubation rate is also far trickier, and can make the spreading of the virus more of a "whodunit" mystery for the average person going about their lives than the seasonal flu, by and large. 









Trump’s Deadly Mistake in Comparing Coronavirus to Flu


While the number of flu cases and deaths are estimates, Covid-19 cases and deaths are documented only if there is a positive result on a lab test.




theintercept.com





As was posted by this poster over the last few days, the severe COVID-19 cases are horrifying. The cytokine storm and evidently permanent lung damage for survivors in such cases is brutal, with many of the deaths stemming from people drowning in their own blood and other fluids. 

My father has had pneumonia twice in his life, and the second time--six years ago--he nearly died from it. So it is critical for cases such as he to be kept "untouched" as it were by anyone who could potentially be carrying the virus. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243505022324916224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243504249700601856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243496858095411200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243514551796215810

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243507302486900736
Cannot argue with the methodology of this _New York Times _examination of what would happen were the U.S. to "reopen": Opinion | Trump Wants to ‘Reopen America.’ Here’s What Happens if We Do.

Stay safe, everyone! And wives/significant others/loved ones of everyone here!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fucking PoS Birus the Virus Johnson has the Virus.












> “I’m shaking hands continuously. I was at a hospital the other night where I think there were actually a few coronavirus patients and I shook hands with everybody, you’ll be pleased to know. I continue to shake hands. “We already have a fantastic NHS, fantastic testing systems and fantastic surveillance of the spread of the disease … I want to stress that for the vast majority of the people of this country, we should be going about our business as usual.”


I'm not saying don't treat the fucker, but can you imagine the number of people t his PoS has infected because he's just a general PoS.

I'm also not saying that we should move fuckers who don't take precautions to the back of the line because they're just fucking assholes, and we should treat assholes like human beings, because you can be a complete fucktard and still deserve life, but a darwinian PoS should learn what it's like to live in a world where survival of the fittest is a thing and fucking assholes like him should not be deserving of anyone else's kindness and medical support. 

But I guess we're not like these PoS's and so he should get treated even though he's a darwinian asshole.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243537185682448385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243511704300015623








Death rate soars in New Orleans coronavirus 'disaster' that could define city for generations


Throngs of revelers may have brought the coronavirus to New Orleans during Mardi Gras celebrations. The city's death tally climbed Thursday to 46.



www.usatoday.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243314768817074177








EPA suspends enforcement of environmental laws amid coronavirus


The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) issued a sweeping suspension of its enforcement of environmental laws Thursday, telling companies they would not need to meet environmental standards durin…




thehill.com





The CDC is now reporting that approximately 40% of COVID-19-infected who have required hospitalization are aged 20-54. 

New York City hospitals are preparing to begin placing two people on the same ventilator while also converting a host of anesthetic machines into ventilators. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243365319948660736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243509903022592003








72-Year-Old Italian priest who gave his ventilator to younger patient dies of coronavirus


Don Giuseppe Berardelli, 72, reportedly died after insisting that the potentially life-saving ventilator parishioners purchased for him be used on a younger COVID-19 patient instead.




www.newsweek.com





More than 160 hospital workers in Boston have tested positive: 









More than 160 Boston hospital workers test positive for coronavirus - The Boston Globe


Officials believe much of the increase may be due to community spread, as opposed to contact with infected patients.




www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Personally can't stand Boris and the tory party. But hope they get better soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Situation in Georgia is positively _brutal_: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243528131308408834








Desperate to go home, Indian migrant workers face tough choice amid world's largest lockdown | CNN


Thousands of migrant workers are attempting to leave India's major cities after a government lockdown designed to prevent a local epidemic of novel coronavirus left them without jobs or pay.




www.cnn.com













Italy’s Slow Progress in Fighting Coronavirus Is a Warning to West


The country's experience shows that Western-style lockdowns that don’t involve the coercive measures of Wuhan may have to be maintained for longer than Western societies are willing to tolerate to see results.




www.wsj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243299145550647299


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Man this thing is driving me crazy on how people STILL don't take this seriously. Ever since the outbreak began, i immediately took action on making sure the safety for my family, myself and others.

I just don't like the idea that most countries don't act until something has to happen, well this is how the virus will spread if no action is taken early, symptoms of the virus takes more time to show than the flu, we all knew that in the first month of the outbreak.

In Saudi Arabia we've had about 15 confirmed cases and 0 deaths in late January, everything was still open, international flights coming in, people going out like there's nothing wrong, i had to go to a veterinary clinic for 4 days because my cat was sick and it was urgent, and i noticed that i was the only one who was wearing a mask/goggles and gloves and they were all looking at me like what the hell is this alien? and i actually heard one family commenting about how i look like and saying "he's scared of the virus" and laughing, it's not that just they don't take this seriously, it's also because they are worried on how they will look to others and they will feel shy, it's stupid and it's a well known thing here. I just never saw anyone wearing a mask until recently when the cases started to rise to over 1,000 and 3 deaths, the government started to lock everything up and ban all flights.

At least our government is trying to do something about it as i was worried that they won't do much as usual, i mean right now if they catch anyone driving between 7 PM to 6 AM they will fine the person 10,000 riyals ($2,663) and could face jail time, it already happened, I've seen some videos about it.

So people here are starting to take it a bit more serious recently, but it would have been much better if it happened early.

I wish all the best for everyone, please stay at home, care about others and yourself.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243497406986997760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243483633563971584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243557418556162050








UK has enough intensive care units for coronavirus, expert predicts


Neil Ferguson, whose modelling has informed the UK's coronavirus strategy, says that the need for intensive care beds will come close to, but not exceed, national capacity




www.newscientist.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WWE Attitude said:


> So people here are starting to take it a bit more serious recently, but it would have been much better if it happened early.
> 
> I wish all the best for everyone, please stay at home, care about others and yourself.


I just read that Goldman Sachs and other Billionaires literally want people to go and sacrifice themselves to save "the economy". These words are an act of violence against people therefore if people were to happen to respond with extreme violence when threatened like this, it would be a war of self-defence against a violent enemy that wants you to die so they can still preserve their wealth.










I have no clue how many deaths will it take for people to fight back.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reaper said:


> No, this is the right thread. These people are spreading the virus and are forcing non-essential workers to still go to their offices - especially in the deep south where they are by far the majority.
> 
> It's either "you want to quarantine, then I'm firing you and you can pick up an employment check" or "this is just like the flu and you need to come to work".
> 
> ...


I’m not big into business/government talks so I often dont feel like its my place to pretend like I know what’s going on but what I can say is that the economic system that we have in place here (in the US) makes me sick.

How does a country become so whipped by these companies? Im trying to understand. Why the fuck are these companies so powerful? How did they trick so many people into buying into this obviously broken system?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This shit got to stop




> (WSVN) - Four passengers have died on a cruise ship near Panama after 138 crew members and guests reported flu-like symptoms.
> 
> According to Holland America Line, four older guests died on the ship.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243591547859468288
Source: 4 guests dead on Port Everglades-bound cruise ship with 138 ill people


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243630093148327944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243551121777528833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243595780583194626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243639949083185154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243643538287538176
http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1243647811855486983









Coronavirus Dashboard


Live coronavirus dashboard tracker. See data, maps, social media trends, and learn about prevention measures.




ncov2019.live





http://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1243559373395410957









Trump Official Says There’s No Shortage Of Ventilators. Reports Say Otherwise.


Dr. Deborah Birx, the White House's coronavirus taskforce coordinator, downplayed the need for ventilators while ER doctors express more concern.




www.huffpost.com













To prep for overflow of coronaavirus patients, beds moved in New Orleans convention center


Louisiana is taking drastic steps to surge its medical capacity to prepare for what officials fear could be an overwhelming tide of coronavirus patients in the coming days, with the




www.nola.com





http://twitter.com/NickMiroff/status/1243289313313533952

File this under, "Hmm... Maybe reopening talk needs to be put on indefinite hold...?": China Closing All Movie Theaters Again to Keep Battling Coronavirus









Jewish leaders urge community to 'preserve life' amid coronavirus


The Board of Deputies of British Jews has told those of the faith to do 'everything you can to follow the Government's guidelines and stay home unless you absolutely cannot'.




www.dailymail.co.uk









__





Pandemic could spark unrest among West's urban poor - Red Cross aid agency


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/REDCROSS:Pandemic could spark unrest among West's urban poor - Red Cross aid agency




news.trust.org













Disney donates 100,000 N95 masks, waives guest payments after closing parks over coronavirus


Disney is donating highly sought-after supplies to medical personnel after closing its Florida and California parks "until further notice."



www.usatoday.com









__





DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News


Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.



dnyuz.com


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey, remember when the people that started taking notice of this back in January were called paranoid conspiracy theorists?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243175369802420225
And there's this classic video before disaster struck moment:






Trump has absolutely fucked up his handling of this, but 99% of the population didn't care about this until early March either. A lot of the population _still _isn't taking it seriously.









Mystery In Wuhan: Recovered Coronavirus Patients Test Negative ... Then Positive


NPR interviewed four residents of Wuhan who contracted the virus, recovered — but then had a retest that turned positive. What does that mean for China's recovery from COVID-19?




www.npr.org







> A spate of mysterious second-time infections is calling into question the accuracy of COVID-19 diagnostic tools even as China prepares to lift quarantine measures to allow residents to leave the epicenter of its outbreak next month. It's also raising concerns of a possible second wave of cases.
> 
> From March 18-22, the Chinese city of Wuhan reported no new cases of the virus through domestic transmission — that is, infection passed on from one person to another. The achievement was seen as a turning point in efforts to contain the virus, which has infected more than 80,000 people in China. Wuhan was particularly hard-hit, with more than half of all confirmed cases in the country.
> 
> ...



AHHHHHH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243654644414414849
hahahaha this is just a nothing burger that kills old people. oh wait.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243636265674825731

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243639701552103424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243646541258199040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243258030558453761








US becomes the first country to reach 100,000 confirmed coronavirus cases


The United States has become the first country to reach 100,000 cases of coronavirus as the pandemic continues to spread.



www.usatoday.com









__





Rhode Island cracks down on visitors from New York


PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — The Rhode Island National Guard will go door to door in coastal communities starting Saturday to ask people if they are...




whdh.com


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Coronavirus: Mexicans demand crackdown on Americans crossing the border


Wearing face masks, protesters blocked the US southern border, telling Americans to 'stay home'



www.bbc.com





Remember when Bernie said he wouldn't close the border? Well it seems he doesn't have to, Mexicans will to prevent Americans from spreading the virus.

I predicted this would happen and talked about how Americans and illegals here who lose jobs may go to Mexico and carry the virus with them. As the virus continues to grow in strength, people are going to get hostile and more protective. It's possible Mexico will be the one shutting down the border and setting up a wall to keep people from the US out. Ha!







This is the type of stupid stuff that's going to get people killed. More concern about looking good over being smart about a global pandemic that's in the baby steps of it's potential. That video won't look so good very soon. Neither will any countries not taking this seriously or forcing people to go to work/school.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243609270299398145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243604198777917446

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243138893614112768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243693976705806337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243606130691055619
http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1243707806798266369

http://twitter.com/Mounia_NL/status/1243650731489492992

http://twitter.com/lhfang/status/1243610858204217344

http://twitter.com/lhfang/status/1243611586872217600

:lmao _The U.S. is a gigantic clown car of woke capital run amok._



http://twitter.com/lhfang/status/1243612944169971712



And it just gets worse and worse and worse (predictably). 

The U.S. is teetering on the precipice (and this is putting it kindly) of becoming an enormous economy in which you are either unemployed or you can gain employment by harassing the unemployed. 

The protective umbrella for loan sharks this represents while blocking the creditors (or taxpayers) from possessing the least bit of oversight over the debtors (corporate welfare recipients, who will doubtless blow it all off on more stock buybacks) is nothing less than a crystallizing case of clarity for any onlooker. 

That you have left-wing populists in Bernie Sanders and right-wing populists in Donald Trump ultimately "signing off" on this is going to have some rather profound aftereffects. 

http://twitter.com/mtracey/status/1243651830871179266 Hahaha. Indeed.

The U.S. debt economy must go on, even if only in zombie form.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Some apparent actual good news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243680163054915584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243626367092219905
The bill is fundamentally a colossal handing over of money to international finance with the most modest of sweeteners for people to accept it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243690469172879362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243609392660045825








British diplomat dies of coronavirus in Hungary


Tributes paid to Steven Dick, 37, after his death in Budapest hospital




www.theguardian.com







http://www.thelocal.se/20200310/timeline-how-the-coronavirus-has-developed-in-sweden




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243105362661826561




__





Supply shortage prompts NC to limit coronavirus testing







www.wbtv.com













Ski vacation hot spot becomes virus ground zero in Idaho


A scenic Idaho county known as a ski-vacation haven for celebrities and the wealthy has a new, more dubious distinction: It has the highest per-capita rate of confirmed coronavirus infections in America outside of New York City and its surrounding counties.




www.pbs.org





The mortality rate in Los Angeles County is reportedly 1.9% at this point in time.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Iran confronts deadly alcohol crisis in midst of dealing with coronavirus


Hundreds have died drinking tainted alcohol in Iran.




abcnews.go.com





Oh boy,one of reason I limited myself from random information without credible source.

And by the way, a little positive news in the middle of plague.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243684123467599872


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Shrimp vendor at Wuhan market may be coronavirus ‘patient zero’

Coyotes are being seen on the empty streets of San Francisco


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Good video explaining exponential growth.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> Good video explaining exponential growth.


25 million+ Americans are _functionally_ illiterate. And that includes our President and a _very_ big chunk of his followers ... There's also such a thing as Dunning Kruger.

America will have 5-6 million infected soon. TF's analysis suggests at least 76k dead at this point. We are doing nothing to flatten the curve on top of that and our richest are saying everyone should continue to work even if it means dying for capitalism. 

Of the world's total infected of 17k yest, we contributed 14k.

The world needs to place full travel sanctions on Americans right now before the idiots of this country fuck everyone else up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Police, public clash as border reopens between Hubei and Jiangxi provinces


After weeks of living under lockdown, people in most parts of Hubei were told this week they could finally leave, but authorities in neighbouring regions remain cautious.




www.scmp.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243893603044192257
He noped out of the conversation so fast.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> The world needs to place full travel sanctions on Americans right now before the idiots of this country fuck everyone else up.


We don't have to worry about a Nuclear war ending humanity, it will be the Chinese or the Americans getting everyone sick with some super virus.

As I stated above, Mexico is probably going to seal off the border before the US does. The US doesn't care who it infects or about containment. At least South Americans have some sense of self preservation, Americans are either too stupid to understand containment or scared of containment because someone may call them a bad name or "muh ideology". 

Let's put it this way, if this were the black death era. We'd have one group ignoring the plague rats, while the other lets them run rampant because someone may get offended that they're containing the rats and preventing them from infecting other towns.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

How has the infection rate escalated so quickly in the US if you had a head start knowing what was happening in Italy and Spain?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> How has the infection rate escalated so quickly in the US if you had a head start knowing what was happening in Italy and Spain?


Many people that carry the virus can have no symptoms for 5 to 10+days and spread it around going by their daily lives. So whatever actions taken are usually 2 weeks behind the curve.

It is hard to get people that feels fine, even healthy, to make a huge drastic change in their lifestyle for something they can't see immediately affect them. The US did take more drastic actions once Italy news started making the rounds. But that was still a few weeks after the infection was around in their country. Didn't help that the GOP/conservative/corporate media were downplaying the severity of the virus for weeks before the actions was implemented.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> How has the infection rate escalated so quickly in the US if you had a head start knowing what was happening in Italy and Spain?


"It's a democratic hoax designed to derail my presidency campaign"
"It's just like the flu"
"We need to save the economy"
"We're not going to stop partying. it's our spring break"
"I haven't heard anyone around me is sick. Therefore it's not true. It's fake"
"Please self-isolate and maintain social distance"
"I'll fire you if you don't come to work"
"I'll evict you if you don't pay rent"
"I can't afford to stay home"
"I can't afford to get tested"

America was always going to be the worst in the world because as a culture we're brainfucked (tons of people who simply are not educated in science) and as an economy we have a HUGE gap between the rich and the poor where the poor have literally no safety net and rich people hoard everything in off-shore accounts so their businesses have no liquidity.

I made this prediction a month ago.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> How has the infection rate escalated so quickly in the US if you had a head start knowing what was happening in Italy and Spain?


It's likely an illusion created by a rapid increase in testing. Already-existing infections are being discovered for the first time, creating the illusion that they're brand new.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

The virus is less deadly than most realize. It's not actually killing 3-5% of those infected; the overwhelming majority of infections are going undetected due to either mild or nonexistent symptoms. It's likely killing 0.5-0.7% of those infected -- about 5-7x the normal annual flu. Unfortunately, that's still big enough of a number to overwhelm a hugely densely-populated city like New York.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243891663162019841
Hahahaha...









Coronavirus latest: 'Two metres not enough' when social distancing


The two-metre social distancing rule being used to keep people apart may need to be four times bigger to prevent coronavirus from spreading, a new study suggests.




www.independent.ie






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243918686462803968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243971974235373568








A 3rd NYPD member dies of coronavirus after hundreds of officers test positive | CNN


At least 512 members of the New York Police Deparment have tested positive for coronavirus, a senior NYPD official said.




www.cnn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244041123145760769


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cuomo claiming that ventilators that used to cost 25k are now 40k. They will not prosecute for price gouging.

Welcome to capitalism



















By far the worst fucking country in the world.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 84392
> 
> 
> By far the worst fucking country in the world.


I hate this fucking place... i really do. Profit over anything. Its truly horrific


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I hate this fucking place... i really do. Profit over anything. Its truly horrific


I thought Americans were all about law and order. But that's only for small time petty thugs. Not companies. If you can put a logo, and "hire" people, you can be as much of a criminal as you want without any repercussions.










Americans are psychopathic part 1000.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing more Celebs not wear makeup and tell us how much they're like us with their multi-million dollar homes.

I feel so inspired by Hollywood, Celebs, Politicians and Business owners telling us they're with us!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Doctors And Nurses Say More People Are Dying Of COVID-19 In The US Than We Know


“The numbers are grossly underreported. I know for a fact that we’ve had three deaths in one county where only one is listed on the website,” one California ER doctor told BuzzFeed News.




www.buzzfeednews.com







http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/03/28/coronavirus-latest-news/











Spanish princess becomes first royal to die from coronavirus


Princess Maria Teresa of Spain, 86, passed away on Friday.




metro.co.uk







http://twitter.com/i/events/1244350182990524418




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244360942986694657
A twitter thread worth reading in full:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243554346396246018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244333312845504512


http://twitter.com/i/events/1244335024561782784




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244378858473893891

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244053502147641345
http://twitter.com/florianederer/status/1244251464521957378

http://twitter.com/drgerryburke/status/1244311356477788160

http://twitter.com/SamuelMcConkey1/status/1244310228507791367

http://twitter.com/FergalBowers/status/1244166712997576705

Extremely small sample size alert, but still not good: http://twitter.com/hodgeamanda/status/1244218350634299392

http://twitter.com/adamplayford/status/1244048209896448000

http://twitter.com/AfricaCDC/status/1243961690389127170

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1244046766405758976

http://twitter.com/willripleyCNN/status/1244082526517411840

http://twitter.com/yaneerbaryam/status/1244043607125917697

Reportedly roughly 12-15% of COVID-19 cases in Spain right now are healthcare providers, whether they be doctors, nurses, etc.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DesolationRow said:


> Reportedly roughly 12-15% of COVID-19 cases in Spain right now are healthcare providers, whether they be doctors, nurses, etc.


Because they lack the proper equipment. Besides, practices are closed, there aren’t any attending doctors. Bad times to get sick.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So much for packing churches on Easter Sunday. 









Trump shifts, says distancing to go to April 30







thehill.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> Because they lack the proper equipment. Besides, practices are closed, there aren’t any attending doctors. Bad times to get sick.


Yes, have heard some terribly horrific stories out of Spain as they are lacking in personal protective equipment. Completely overwhelmed right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244210301651898368








Health chief warns Britons might need to say on lockdown until June


Some senior government figures have suggested that coronavirus could peak in April. But Professor Neil Ferguson said Britons will need to stay indoors for a full three months.




www.dailymail.co.uk













China just banned the trade and consumption of wild animals. Experts think the coronavirus jumped from live animals to people at a market.


Experts think the coronavirus jumped from animals to people in a market in Wuhan, China. Officials have now banned the wildlife trade nationwide.




www.businessinsider.com













Tokyo again hits record with 68 new COVID-19 cases


Tokyo reported yet another single-day record of 68 new cases of COVID-19 infections Sunday, bringing the total number in the virus-hit capital to 430. Toky




www.japantimes.co.jp





Dow Future tumbling downward in predictable fashion. 21,076.0 -439.5 (-2.04%). Tomorrow is going to be "fun."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244255601171054594
Aside from some rather brazen corporate welfare and pork the widely-labeled "stimulus bill" gifts the Federal Reserve to purchase junk corporate bonds directly, circumventing any and all restrictions on Fed-buying by making the Treasury an essential client of the Fed. The special purpose vehicles engendered to shelter these off of the Fed balance sheet are reasonably straightforward and, again, rather brazen. No sunshine laws regulations apply to these through this only-to-the-wholly-blind furtiveness, ensuring that they can remain utterly secret. The Freedom of Information Act is consequently toothless against this; you cannot, legally, compel any federal agency to provide information as to what is happening between the Fed and Treasury. The roughly $450 billion can be levered ten times so that $4.5 trillion in debt, likely with a great deal of equity atop that. The value will be paid for worthless securities as this mess continues to unwind.

The 2008 bailout finally has a bigger, even more transparently repulsive brother. Ultimately the consequences can only be even remotely grasped when one considers that this bailout fundamentally amounts to a bill worth tens of trillions of dollars due to the Federal Reserve keeping interest rates irresponsibly, catastrophically low as a veritable armada of incompetently-managed and/or avaricious entities issued voluminous quantities of toxic bonds.

The corporate bond undertakings earn tremendous commission dollars for Bond Rating agencies and financiers, who are, as a group, well aware of how their bread is buttered. 

Thomas Massie is correct. This is a wealth transfer of historic proportions with the rich and connected being bailed out. The U.S. regime will simply not permit a contraction.

Oh, well. On the bright side of all of this now that no one is using their car at least gas finally costs under three dollars a gallon in Marin County, California.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244352056326066183








Intensive care for coronavirus patients now limited to those 'reasonably certain' to survive, NHS London trust admits


A major London NHS trust has said ventilator treatment not in many elderly patients' best interests




www.telegraph.co.uk













Liberty University Brings Back Its Students, and Coronavirus Fears, Too (Published 2020)


The decision by the school’s president, Jerry Falwell Jr., to partly reopen his evangelical university enraged residents of Lynchburg, Va. Then a student tested positive for Covid-19.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Detroit and NO are fucked now. Detroit probably for similar reasons NYC is. Detroit is an international hub. NO is fucked because Mardi Gras probably. NO heat hopefully melts the virus. Atlanta is another big international hub. Hopefully that ATL heat melts. Of course, even if the virus melts, it'll come back in the fall and winter. We need the vaccine. Also hopefully those that recover gain immunity.

Also yeah nice fleecing with that stimulus. I figured this was probable. We know the score about the US govt by now.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Look at this gaggle of retards.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I work in New Orleans as a captain on towboats pushing barges. Schedule is 20 days living on the boat, 10 days home. Flew out 2 Tuesday’s ago headed home, and it was creepy how dead the airport was. Flew back to work this past Thursday (have to fly in a day early to catch the boat first thing Friday morning), and I was legitimately one of 5 people on the flight.

Shuttling to the hotel was surreal as the normal 5-6 o’clock traffic was non-existent. Wild times.

As for the stimulus package, anyone that thought They wouldn’t weaponize this against us had their heads buried in the sand.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Look at this gaggle of retards.


The U.S., studded as it is with a bunch of inner-city areas in which social distancing-driven lock downs will be highly difficult to keep enforced, promises to be a particularly volatile place with many more confrontations such as this one in the coming weeks and months. 









Harlem Detective Is First NYPD Officer To Die From Coronavirus; Nearly 700 Members Test Positive


The NYPD is mourning the loss of one of its detectives who passed away from the coronavirus.




wcbs880.radio.com











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244552445126045696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244006125202214912


http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/03/30/coronavirus-latest-news/



Donald Trump needs to not say anything more about lock downs and the duration for same until we are this point (the 30th day) of April. It was foolish to yammer on about Easter Sunday being a possible goal when that was simply untenable.









The U.S. Tried to Build a New Fleet of Ventilators. The Mission Failed. (Published 2020)


As the coronavirus spreads, the collapse of the project helps explain America’s acute shortage.




www.nytimes.com













Updated: Rep. Isaac Robinson dies at age 44, COVID-19 suspected ⋆ Michigan Advance


Updated with additional comments, 9:48 p.m. and 10:15 p.m., 3/29/20 State Rep. Isaac Robinson (D-Detroit) has died. He was 44. State Rep. Tyrone Carter (D-Detroit) confirmed the news Sunday evening to the Michigan Advance. “He was my guy,” Carter said, adding that he was “young, smart and...




www.michiganadvance.com





Uline, which is one of the bigger employers in the state of Wisconsin and owned by a few of Trump's biggest donors, is reportedly rather baldly endangering its many employees. Social distancing is not being implemented according to this. And orders to keep any health matters undisclosed and not divulged so that no panic comes about from this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243913297809887233








Social distancing is a privilege of the middle class. For India's slum dwellers, it will be impossible | CNN


For two days, Jeetender Mahender, a 36-year-old Dalit sanitation worker, has not dared to leave his family's shanty in the Valmiki slum of northern Mumbai, India, except to go to the toilet.




www.cnn.com













Japan and South Korea tighten borders as US faces up to 200,000 Covid-19 deaths


Governments ban entry to foreigners and announce quarantine measures as Donald Trump says keeping US deaths to 100,000 would be ‘very good’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

NY the new epicentre now. Insane scenes


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Slickback said:


> NY the new epicentre now. Insane scenes


Trump truly loves his hometown


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Slickback said:


> NY the new epicentre now. Insane scenes


Indeed.









914 Dead in N.Y.C., and City’s Virus Case Count Tops 38,000 (Published 2020)


The outbreak’s toll continued to rise amid a hopeful sign: the arrival of a Navy hospital ship to ease the strain on the city’s overwhelmed hospitals.




www.nytimes.com













New Yorkers who break social distancing rules will now face fines up to $500


Fines will be a last resort, but de Blasio has authorized police officers to give them out to people who are ordered to disperse but fail to do so.




www.politico.com













'Please come help us': New York begs for medical workers


NEW YORK (AP) — New York's governor urgently appealed for medical volunteers Monday amid a “staggering” number of coronavirus deaths, as he and health officials warned that the crisis unfolding in New York City is just a preview of what other U...




apnews.com













DC mayor threatens jail time for leaving home during coronavirus


WASHINGTON — Mayor Muriel Bowser is threatening residents of Washington, DC, with 90 days in jail and a $5,000 fine if they leave their homes during the coronavirus outbreak. The threat of jail is …




nypost.com













Whole Foods Employees Are Staging a Nationwide 'Sick-Out'


Workers say they will strike Tuesday because the Amazon subsidiary has failed to prioritize their safety during a period of record sales.




www.vice.com













Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey issues statewide stay-at-home order


Gov. Doug Ducey is ordering all Arizona residents to remain in their homes except for essential needs to limit the spread of the coronavirus.




ktar.com













The San Francisco Bay Area's shelter-in-place order deadline is getting extended until 'at least May 1' as the region gears up for a surge in coronavirus cases


The order's original deadline was April 7, but officials pushed that to May 1. The number of confirmed infections in the region has surpassed 1,900.




www.businessinsider.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244788600790802438

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244699197854617600


Italy Risks Losing Grip in South With Fear of Looting, Riots











Coronavirus updates: Search on for Tablighi-linked suspects; 6,000 participants identified


Coronavirus update: Death toll due to coronavirus rises to 38 in India; number of cases increases to 1,637. Stay wit TOI to get all the live updates of Coronavirus cases in India, Delhi, Mumbai,US, UK and rest of the world.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com













As The Coronavirus Spreads In Pakistan, Volunteers Rush Out To Help


One Pakistani entrepreneur is making protective gear. A Pakistani lawyer raised thousands of dollars and converted his office into a food storehouse for people in need.




www.npr.org













"My Pillow" trends after MyPillow founder urges Americans to focus on religion during White House coronavirus briefing


"I encourage you to use this time at home to get back in the Word, read our Bibles and spend time with our families," Lindell said Monday.




www.newsweek.com





Curious detail about the Spanish Flu is that it was mostly shoved down the proverbial memory hole shortly after its coursing through societies. That is largely due to the economy being more diverse and in the U.S. and Europe there was considerably more manufacturing firepower with which to deal with certain matters without the economy slipping into too deep a recession. Myriad media outlets were also unfortunately responsible in covering up the extents to which it harmed people, killed people and the effects of same on behalf of war censors. Mood had shifted on the "Great War" to such a degree that showcasing how responsible U.S. entry into and fighting of same were in spreading that flu would have only further soured public perception of the U.S.'s involvement.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244835831308791808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244834302484828160
http://www.thedailybeast.com/price-gouging-suspect-baruch-feldheim-allegedly-coughed-on-fbi-agents-said-he-had-coronavirus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244838695661981698








Coronavirus can travel twice as far as official ‘safe distance’, study says


Health authorities advise people to stay 1-2 metres apart, but researchers found that a bus passenger infected fellow travellers sitting 4.5 metres away.




www.scmp.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244755345110634502

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244832231383871488
http://twitter.com/NickMiroff/status/1244756616844623873

Takes the apocalypse for this perfectly sensible policy on migration to be implemented. Hahaha.

http://twitter.com/TheRealOJ32/status/1244686241708167168 O.J. endorses the Doctors and Scientists!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244739955731107840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244748061534048258
Guys...I think you have an idiot as President.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244739955731107840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244748061534048258
> Guys...I think you have an idiot as President.


The US population takes pride in ignorance, so they elected the one man who truly matched their average intelligence.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244832660003999745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244710002251763716








Great Pyramid in Egypt lights up in solidarity against virus


Egypt's famed Great Pyramid was emblazoned Monday evening with messages of unity and solidarity with those battling the novel coronavirus the world over. "Stay safe", "Stay at home" and "Thank you to those keeping us safe," flashed in blue and green lights across the




news.yahoo.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244853001358999553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244860626268065792








Restrictions Are Slowing Coronavirus Infections, New Data Suggest (Published 2020)


A database of daily fever readings shows that the numbers declined as people disappeared indoors.




www.nytimes.com













 'Coronavirus could wipe us out': indigenous South Americans blockade villages


Groups in Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador and Peru withdraw into homes as physicians highlight history of diseases ‘decimating’ communities




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

TerraRising said:


> The US population takes pride in ignorance, so they elected the one man who truly matched their average intelligence.


 It’s so true. Somewhere along the way, Americans began to hate intelligence, elite somehow became the dirtiest of all words, and intellectuals and experts were deemed limp-wristed fairies. I’m not sure when it happened (it really took off with W’s election and post-9/11 MURICA hysteria, but the seeds were probably planted during Reagan), but it’s real, and I hate it.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't believe I still see this wrong advice about not wearing a mask if you're a "healthy" person




> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/30/world/coronavirus-who-masks-recommendation-trnd/index.html


It's like they really want the spread of the virus to continue.


What's funny is that i also keep seeing so many articles saying that masks "Might not" protect you from the Coronavirus, It will trick some readers to understand it as it "Will not" protect you at all, but read the title again, it said it "Might" so there's a chance that you might not get infected.

Everyone should be wearing a mask, healthy or not, we will never know if the person is sick or not, people with the Coronavirus can be asymptomatic up to 14 days, which they can still infect others by just breathing/speaking near them.

Take advice from a country who were able to take control of the virus:








Also, masks should not be used for every pointless and unnecessary trip unless it's urgent, so a box or two should be enough, don't hoard.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NYC sees a coronavirus death every 2.9 minutes in horrific six-hour stretch


The coronavirus death toll in New York City surged to 914 on Monday afternoon, accelerated by six hellish hours that saw the tally spike by 124 — or one death every 2.9 minutes. As of a 10:30 a.m. …




nypost.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245015390293557248








Dow drops 400 points as stocks close out their worst first quarter ever


Stocks fell on Tuesday, the last day of the first quarter, as investors wrapped up a period of historic market volatility sparked by the coronavirus pandemic.




www.cnbc.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245080895435898880








Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher


Social-distancing guidelines to stay 6 feet from others may be woefully inadequate, one scientist warns — saying the coronavirus can travel 27 feet and linger for hours. MIT associate profess…




nypost.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245050706052239360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245084430965846016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244976479794061314


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just made a quick shopping run for my folks and other old people in the area. Felt quite "sensible" being the one white person wearing a mask. Not surprisingly each and every Asian shopper was so adorned, haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245010020519026690


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Just made a quick shopping run for my folks and other old people in the area. Felt quite "sensible" being the one white person wearing a mask. Not surprisingly each and every Asian shopper was so adorned, haha.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245010020519026690


But I thought Capitalism and private industry were our bestest buddies in a pandemic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reaper said:


> But I thought Capitalism and private industry were our bestest buddies in a pandemic.


For every story such as this one...



http://valleycentral.com/news/texas/texas-roadhouses-ceo-gives-up-salary-bonus-to-pay-front-line-workers-during-pandemic



...There seem to be about a dozen or two dozen in the other direction, sadly. 









White House predicts 100,000 to 240,000 will die in US from coronavirus


President Donald Trump prepared Americans for a surge in coronavirus cases, saying the U.S. is facing a "very, very painful two weeks."




www.cnbc.com













Trump warns of 'painful' two weeks ahead as White House projects more than 100,000 coronavirus deaths


President Donald Trump warned of a "painful" and "tough" two-week stretch ahead as he extended nationwide distancing measures that -- even if followed closely -- could still mean more than 100,000 and up to 240,000 Americans die from coronavirus.




www.cnn.com













‘Star Wars’ actor and dialect coach Andrew Jack dies from coronavirus


SURREY, England (NEXSTAR) – “Star Wars” actor and dialect coach Andrew Jack died at 76 after contracting COVID-19, multiple reports say. Jack died Tuesday at a hospital in Surrey, Engla…




fox8.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245120089231364097


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A thief that steals 100 bucks from a 100 people every year for 10 years isn't suddenly benevolent if he decides to give back 100 bucks one time. That's what a CEO does in America. But whatever.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242515702688485376








New York neurosurgeon who separated conjoined twins dies from complications of Covid-19 | CNN


Dr. James T. Goodrich, the neurosurgeon who allowed CNN inside a remarkable operation to separate twins Jadon and Anias McDonald, died on Monday after complications related to Covid-19, according to the hospital where he worked.




www.cnn.com













Brooks Brothers to produce medical gowns and masks for healthcare workers


While Americans working from home swap suits for sweatpants, the famous suit manufacturer Brooks Brothers announced that it would be making some changes of its own.




www.washingtonexaminer.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245172864980078592








Exclusive: Captain of aircraft carrier with growing coronavirus outbreak pleads for help from Navy


The captain of a nuclear aircraft carrier docked in Guam with more than 100...




www.sfchronicle.com













Coronavirus: Govt set to release 'contact tracking' app which detects nearby virus carriers


The app, which will operate on an opt-in basis, will be released either just before or just after the lockdown is lifted.




news.sky.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245013874077769728








The Social-Distancing Culture War Has Begun


Across the country, social distancing is morphing from a public-health to political act. The consequences could be disastrous.




www.theatlantic.com







> For Geoff Frost, the first sign of the coronavirus culture war came last weekend on the golf course. His country club, located in an affluent suburb of Atlanta, had recently introduced a slew of new policies to encourage social distancing. The communal water jugs were gone, the restaurant was closed, and golfers had been asked to limit themselves to one person per cart. Frost, a 43-year-old Democrat, told me the club’s mix of younger liberals and older conservatives had always gotten along just fine—but the guidelines were proving divisive.
> 
> At the driving range, while Frost and his like-minded friends slathered on hand sanitizer and kept six feet apart, the white-haired Republicans seemed to delight in breaking the new rules. They made a show of shaking hands, and complained loudly about the “stupid hoax” being propagated by virus alarmists. When their tee times were up, they piled defiantly into golf carts, shoulder to shoulder, and sped off toward the first hole.
> 
> ...


More:



> Katherine Vincent-Crowson, a 35-year-old self-defense instructor from Slidell, Louisiana, has watched in horror this month as businesses around her city were forced to close by state decree. A devotee of Ayn Rand, Vincent-Crowson told me Louisiana’s shelter-in-place order was a frightening example of government overreach.
> 
> “It feels very militaristic,” she said. “I’m just like, ‘What the hell, is this 1940s Germany?’”
> 
> But when we spoke, she seemed even more aggravated by the “self-righteous” people on social media who spend their time publicly shaming anyone who isn’t staying locked in their house. “It really reminds me of my kids who tattle on their siblings when they do something bad,” she said. “I’m a libertarian … I don’t really like being told what to do.”











Scientology stays open, but says its virus prevention is the best ‘on Earth’


Church cites intensive cleaning and social distancing at its Clearwater hub while continuing to pack its buses and bring followers together.




www.tampabay.com







> As medical experts and government officials warn that staying home is the best strategy to slow the spread of the coronavirus, the Church of Scientology has deployed its own response to continue services and spiritual counseling at its international spiritual headquarters.
> 
> Every parishioner staying in church retreats or going into a facility in Clearwater has their temperature taken before entering, spokesman Ben Shaw said in a statement to the Tampa Bay Times.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*White House Projects 100,000 to 240,000 U.S. Deaths From Coronavirus*

White House Projects 100,000 to 240,000 U.S. Deaths From Coronavirus

White House projects 100,000 to 240,000 deaths in US from coronavirus pandemic if social distancing is maintained

(WASHINGTON) — President Donald Trump on Tuesday warned Americans to brace for a “hell of a bad two weeks” ahead as the White House projected there could be 100,000 to 240,000 deaths in the U.S. from the coronavirus pandemic even if current social distancing guidelines are maintained.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

The criminal governor of Michigan has reversed her position on hydroxychloroquine.

*Gov. Whitmer reverses course on coronavirus drugs, is now asking feds for hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine - Detroit Metro Times*


It looks like the "Trump cut the CDC funding" the left has been running with is false. He proposed cuts, just like Obama, but they were never approved. It never happened. Somehow every single member of NBC News, ABC News, CBS News, CNN, and MSNBC forgot to mention that. It must have been an honest mistake, because the only alternative is that they're intentionally lying and manipulating millions of people.

*While Dems Lie About Trump's CDC Budget, Turns Out Obama Requested Millions in Cuts - The Western Journal*


Originally posted by *The Western Journal* 

According to FactCheck.org, in the 2020 fiscal year budget, Trump proposed a $750.6 million cut in CDC funding; Congress approved a budget that increased it by $420 million. Trump signed it.

But, there still remains the fact Trump asked for a cut in CDC funding. That looks bad — until you consider Obama did it in five out of his eight budget proposals.

And my favorite discovery of the day . . . .

Remember Trump's State of the Union Address that Nancy Pelosi tore up? Yeah . . . this is going to make for one hell of a re-election campaign video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245262114639339520


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245413871197675520








A Major Medical Staffing Company Just Slashed Benefits for Doctors and Nurses Fighting Coronavirus


Alteon Health, backed by private-equity firms Frazier Healthcare Partners and New Mountain Capital, will cut salaries, time off and retirement benefits for providers, citing lost revenue. Several hospital operators announced similar cuts.




www.propublica.org






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245421421226086401








US coronavirus cases top 200,000, Georgia issues 'shelter-in-place' order


As of Wednesday, more than 932,000 cases of coronavirus have been reported, resulting in at least 46,000 deaths.




www.cnbc.com





The COVID-19 fatality rate for the U.S. is steadily increasing. Presently at 2.2%, or roughly 20x the mortality rate of the flu. It doubled over the past seven-to-ten days now. 

The U.S.'s obesity rate, frequently linked with ailments such as type two diabetes and hypertension, may be critical in comprehending how COVID-19 ma be particularly brutal for the U.S.'s population. 









Opinion | Americans Are Already Too Diseased to Go Back to Work Right Now (Published 2020)


The huge burden of obesity and other chronic conditions among people in the U.S. puts most of us at direct risk.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245410089189683200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245413642754981889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245368546693197831
http://twitter.com/morningmoneyben/status/1244626949894520833

The U.S. and South Korea had their respective first cases on the same day.

http://twitter.com/pewresearch/status/1245437043414634498









More Than 5,000 Tested for Virus in Cambodia; National Tally Reaches 109 Cases


After announcing on March 18 that Cambodia had conducted around 1,100 tests, the Ministry of Health spokesperson Ly Sovann said the country had tested a total of 5,768 people for the virus.




www.voacambodia.com


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Stay safe people

*1.* Drink lots of hot liquids; coffee, tea, soups & warm water.

*2.* Take a sip of warm water every 20 minutes. This keeps your mouth moist and washes any of the virus that has entered your mouth and pushes it into your stomach where the gastric juices will neutralize it before it can get to the lungs.

*3.* Gargle with an antiseptic in warm water such as salt, vinegar or lemon juice every day if possible.

*4.* The virus attaches itself to hair and clothes. Any detergent or soap kills it. Take a shower immediately when coming from outside and shampoo your hair.

*5.* Wash metallic surfaces. The virus can remain viable on this surface for up to 9 days. When not in your home, wear gloves if possible to avoid touching hand rails, door knobs etc. if you can’t wear gloves or don’t have any, wash your hands immediately and then shower.

*6*. Regardless if you’ve gone outside, wash your hands every 20 minutes with soap that foams and do it for 20 seconds.

*7*. Eat fruits and vegetables. Try to elevate your zinc levels.

*8.* Animals do NOT spread the virus to people. It’s person to person transmission.

*9.* Try to avoid eating and drinking too many cold things.

*10.* If you feel a sore throat coming on, gargle with antiseptic immediately. Do it every hour. The virus enters through the throat where it remains for 3-4 days before it passes to the lungs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for the tips, @*The3;*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245487584639193088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244617480552751104








Israelis told to wear face masks in public, mark religious holidays with close family only


All Israelis should wear face masks while in public as a precaution against the coronavirus, and upcoming Jewish, Muslim and Christian holidays should be marked only with immediate family, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245490830221008897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245457959829864448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245470005468200964
http://twitter.com/V2019N/status/1245489518943162368

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1245477519329017857









Rikers Island Prisoners Are Being Offered PPE and $6 an Hour to Dig Mass Graves


New York City owns and operates a public cemetery on Hart Island, which has been tended by prison labor. Now prisoners are being asked to dig mass graves.




theintercept.com





http://twitter.com/Rover829/status/1245487686355304448









Coronavirus: Govt set to release 'contact tracking' app which detects nearby virus carriers


The app, which will operate on an opt-in basis, will be released either just before or just after the lockdown is lifted.




news.sky.com





http://twitter.com/JustinWolfers/status/1245463557317279747

http://twitter.com/RealYeyoZa/status/1245484835625414656

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1245491540455194624









China seizes Covid-19 advantage in South China Sea


MANILA – With the Covid-19 pandemic mostly contained in China and now wreaking havoc on the United States, security analysts are closely watching Beijing’s military moves in the hotly contest…




asiatimes.com





http://twitter.com/mtracey/status/1245496511540219907

http://twitter.com/Acyn/status/1245489017472180224


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Stabbing Of Asian American Toddler And Family Deemed A Hate Crime: Report*









Stabbing Of Asian American Toddler And Family Deemed A Hate Crime: Report


The teenage suspect reportedly said he thought the family was Chinese and spreading the coronavirus.




www.huffingtonpost.com.au





Excerpt



> Three members of a family were stabbed in Midland, Texas, on March 14, including two children ages 2 and 6.
> 
> Suspect Jose Gomez, 19, admitted to police that “he stabbed the family because he thought the family was Chinese, and infecting people with the coronavirus,” according to the document. A Sam’s Club employee named Zach Owen was stabbed in the leg as he tried to stop the attack.
> 
> ...


Scared + Ignorant = fucking dangerous


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Italy’s Coronavirus Death Toll Is Far Higher Than Reported


Italy is undercounting thousands of deaths caused by the virus in the areas worst hit by the pandemic, a WSJ analysis shows, indicating the human toll may end up being much greater than official data indicate.




www.wsj.com





When a province with approximately 1.1 million people have twice as many deaths in one month as they usually have, that is staggering.









Adam Schlesinger, Emmy Winner and Fountains of Wayne Cofounder, Dies of Coronavirus Complications


Adam Schlesinger, a musician and songwriter highly regarded for his work as a member of Fountains of Wayne and an Emmy-winning songwriter for TV’s “Crazy Ex-Girlfriend,” has died …




variety.com













More than 1,000 in US die in a single day from coronavirus, doubling the worst daily death toll of the flu


The U.S. passed 1,000 coronavirus deaths in a single day Wednesday, a daily death toll more than double lung cancer and the flu.



www.usatoday.com





This article from _USA Today _is rather good, more or less debunking the "it's just the flu" meme. COVID-19 is killing more than the flu per day with a vastly inferior infection base.

Only issue is that the _USA Today _article is perhaps too optimistic. So long as the R0 is well over "1," and there is no cure the virus will have a plethora of new victims for longer than the next three-four months. Increased humidity over the summer may indeed push it down dramatically but the odds are sadly that it will come roaring back in the autumn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245534266437652482


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

*Coronavirus death rate is lower than previously reported, study says, but it's still deadlier than seasonal flu - CNN*



CNN said:


> The research, published in the medical journal The Lancet Infectious Diseases, estimated that about 0.66% of those infected with the virus will die.


That's about what I was expecting, and much, much lower than the 3.4% WHO announced 4-5 weeks ago.

This is looking no worse than the H1N1 flu from a decade ago, and if you remember, we shut down jack diddly then.

Let's get over this hump over the next few weeks, and get things back in order come end of the month, beginning of May. If not, the damage to the economy is going to be far worse than the damage from the virus.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Can't they just make a vaccine based on SARS' genome? That could make our immune system recognize CoViD as a familiar threat, too.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

An easy to understand why this is worse than the flu for the idiots out there still sprouting the nonsense their dear leader have already choose to back track from.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Internal report: NYC firefighter allegedly contracts coronavirus after teenagers mocked and sneezed on him


A New York City Fire Department report dated March 27 to FDNY Chief of Operations Thomas Richardson leaked online describes a follow-up to an “unusual occurrence” in Brooklyn's Borough Park neighborhood that relates to a New York City firefighter who was allegedly sneezed on by a local teenager and…




www.washingtonexaminer.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245338645697040386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245451739597242373








Tunisia sees five-fold increase in violence against women, amid lockdown - minister


A sharp increase in domestic violence since the lockdown in Tunisia has prompted the Tunisian government to take action in preventing violence against women.




www.iol.co.za










The Dharavi slum in Mumbai has approximately 700,000 people living within it--like a Boston--living in 0.8 square miles. Speculated to a friend five days ago, "What happens if COVID-19 reaches the Dharavi slum?" This has the potential to be almost singularly catastrophic.

Another area would be the favelas in Rio de Janeiro. After Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro refused to implement lockdowns powerful drug cartels commenced performing the tasks, which makes sense as drug lords tend to be Rio de Janeiro's genuine, de facto governmental representatives.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

FriedTofu said:


> An easy to understand why this is worse than the flu for the idiots out there still sprouting the nonsense their dear leader have already choose to back track from.


It seems like these people will never ever understand, it's very hard to convince them, even with this video, they will still think it's all bullshit.

I'm struggling with some of my friends and relatives to convince them how serious this is, they still go out grocery shopping everyday without wearing a mask or gloves, not even washing hands, they just think i'm overprotective.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nonworries. It's just a Democratic hoax.


WWE Attitude said:


> It seems like these people will never ever understand, it's very hard to convince them, even with this video, they will still think it's all bullshit.
> 
> I'm struggling with some of my friends and relatives to convince them how serious this is, they still go out grocery shopping everyday without wearing a mask or gloves, not even washing hands, they just think i'm overprotective.


At least they're not pro-small government terrorists who are trying to blow up hospitals.

Americans are literally the worst right now.

Doesn't surprise me though. This country has mostly functionally illiterate people on top of which it has leaders who would rather watch millions die than lose a little money. Which they're also losing btw.

Whole country full of losers.

Now that they can't face the reality of the catastrophe at home, many are focusing on China lying ... While ignoring South Korea which has controlled it with minimal losses as well.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> An easy to understand why this is worse than the flu for the idiots out there still sprouting the nonsense their dear leader have already choose to back track from.


This video promotes ignorance, but that's par for the course with Vox.

After more than three months of data collection and evaluation, the estimated infected fatality rate of this coronavirus is 0.66%. That's roughly 5x the yearly flu, true, but it's also roughly one-fifth the estimation from WHO back in February.

Yearly Flu: 0.12%
Coronavirus: 0.66%
WHO Estimate: 3.4%

To make it easier for simple minds to comprehend, here's a quick graph (each *|* represents 0.04%):


*|||* <= 0.12% Yearly Flu
*|||||||||||||||* <= 0.66% Current Estimation (April)
*|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||* <= 3.4% WHO Estimation (February)

So yes, it's worse than the flu, but no, it's not a super-infectious SARS-flu hybrid that's going to mow down tens-of-millions of people. Those initial estimated death tolls were based on bad data and were wildly overestimated. I'm sorry to see so many ignoramuses still using them. Considering the inevitable psychological and economic trauma they're causing, one could make the case they're criminal.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE Attitude said:


> It seems like these people will never ever understand, it's very hard to convince them, even with this video, they will still think it's all bullshit.
> 
> I'm struggling with some of my friends and relatives to convince them how serious this is, they still go out grocery shopping everyday without wearing a mask or gloves, not even washing hands, they just think i'm overprotective.


Wearing a mask thing is kinda a debate because officially we were told it wouldn't help prevent one from getting the virus. My guess is it was done to reduce demand for masks so hospitals can get them for their healthcare workers who needs them more than the average Joe. But it seems like more and more people are jumping towards the wearing a mask when outside camp over here even if the official guidelines is still to only wear a mask if feeling sick.

Gloves are unnecessary if we remember to wash our hands with soap or use hand sanitizer if that isn't available, maintain some physical distance, and not touch our face all the time.



The Body said:


> This video promotes ignorance, but that's par for the course with Vox.
> 
> After more than three months of data collection and evaluation, the estimated infected fatality rate of this coronavirus is 0.66%. That's roughly 5x the yearly flu, true, but it's also roughly one-fifth the estimation from WHO back in February.
> 
> ...


Even with your numbers, it is 5 times deadlier and twice as infectious. That project to 600,000 additional deaths if you do nothing. You launched wars costing trillion of dollars over much less.

Not dying doesn't mean hundreds of thousands of people don't get sick, diverting healthcare resources from other life-threatening issues.

Death tolls and death rates are not the same. Just like the flu, it is not an exact science as many unconfirmed cases from people dying from complications from the virus are not included in the count. If anything, deaths tolls are under reported because there is no point other than for statistical analysis to conduct tests for the virus on the dead. That is why there is such a huge range for infection rate and deaths for the flu. But one can see the difference in severity just by observing the deaths to healthcare workers working to fight this disease compared to the yearly flu.

I'm sorry you choose to remain ignorant to make yourself feel superior to others. So sad of you to choose to continue to propagate this alternate reality created to protect your dear leader instead of accepting reality to protect the healthcare workers risking their safety working to save lives. Seems like it would make what you are doing criminal.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr. John's running about a week behind me, but he's finally realizing far more people are infected than are being reported, which _drastically deflates the infected fatality rate_.






The biggest long-term damage from this pandemic will be the domino effect of businesses going under. Jobs will be lost. Lives will be ruined. Suicides will be aplenty.

Fun times.

Thanks, Communist China!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jacob Wohl is demented. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245774379209932801
Good thread on the issue of masks: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245748620005199872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245827881902604288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245798275514396672
2,000 people have died in the last 48 hours. COVID-19 is the third leading cause of death in the United States. 









A coronavirus expert from KU predicted this pandemic—here’s what he says will happen next


Until recently, KU professor Anthony Fehr was one of about 100 people studying coronavirus full-time. He predicted a pandemic last year.




www.kansascitymag.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245857324209557505








Second COVID-19 Case In Mumbai's Dharavi In Less Than 24 Hours


COVID-19 Mumbai Case: A second coronavirus case has been reported from Mumbai's Dharavi, Asia's largest slum, in less than 24 hours, heightening worries of a rapid spread in the financial capital.




www.ndtv.com





http://twitter.com/CNN/status/1245778042611478528

http://twitter.com/atrupar/status/1245849118104264704

http://twitter.com/franklinleonard/status/1245836535762579456

http://twitter.com/phl43/status/1245771424775749634

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1245883438827266048

http://twitter.com/MSNBC/status/1245708575365894144

http://twitter.com/covidperspectiv/status/1245185739022712832

http://twitter.com/JGamblin/status/1245337822195781634









U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis


Exports of masks and PPE from the U.S. to China surged in January and February, when the coronavirus was wreaking havoc in the country where it began.



www.usatoday.com













Navy fires USS Theodore Roosevelt captain days after he pleaded for help for sailors with coronavirus


Capt. Brett Crozier sent an urgent letter to the Navy, seeking to evacuate his crew as cases of coronavirus infection increased on the vessel.



www.usatoday.com





http://twitter.com/kimrussell7/status/1245400589758070785

http://twitter.com/CNN/status/1245283441421287424

Extremely well-written article:



http://marker.medium.com/what-everyones-getting-wrong-about-the-toilet-paper-shortage-c812e1358fe0



http://twitter.com/phl43/status/1245771424775749634

http://twitter.com/CNBCnow/status/1245803202861248513

http://twitter.com/Alex_Washburne/status/1245740163382173697

http://twitter.com/spectatorindex/status/1245897528177856512

http://twitter.com/spwells/status/1245888408003592193

http://twitter.com/startupdaemon/status/1245826958295875584


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Body said:


> The criminal governor of Michigan has reversed her position on hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> *Gov. Whitmer reverses course on coronavirus drugs, is now asking feds for hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine - Detroit Metro Times*
> 
> ...


Trump knew it was a pandemic. He had always known it was a pandemic.

Oceania is at war with Eastasia. Oceania has always been at war with Eastasia. 

George Orwell would be most impressed at how you Trumpocrats use his literary tropes to desperately distract from the fact the POTUS failed miserably in responding to this threat.

In 2018, under the Trumpocrat controlled Congress, major budget cuts were made to the CDC as well as dismantling the “early warning” pandemic group designed to detect these before they become issues. And if it is true Obama had made cuts, then Trump would have had three years now to address that and correct it. He didn’t.

The Chinese travel ban should have been the first step. Even then the ban didn’t go far enough as Americans were allowed to come back, some had the virus. The bans on European and Iranian travel were also too late. The first case in NYC was a woman visiting family in Iran. The first case in Rhode Island was from a person that had been in Italy. Trump made a big show of slamming the barn door after the horse was gallivanting down the meadow.

For two months he downplayed the threat. He blamed the Democrats saying it was just another distraction from his running the country. He said we would be down to zero cases. It wasn’t until the market started tanking and his chances for re-election were jeopardized did he jump on it.

And even now he gets into a pissing contest with reporters and makes governors kiss his ass to get equipment. When people are sick and dying and scared looking to our leadership for assurance, we get a president sending nasty letters to other politicians. And let’s not forget his saying, “I take no responsibility at all.” Not to mention blaming impeachment as a distraction. If you can’t walk and chew gum at the same time you probably shouldn’t be CIC.

There are no excuses, no deflection. Trump failed. The Republican Party is now the Trumpocrats and no longer represent conservative values. Not only should Trump lose in November but the GOP should be relegated to the dustbin of history.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Well one of the few 'gold standard' of life as usual while combating the outbreak has fallen. Singapore has virtually gone into lockdown mode by following other countries examples of closing schools and non-essential businesses. Taiwan has the mantle now as the gold standard if the WHO has the guts to say it. This is a marathon, not a sprint my American friends.









 Singapore shuts schools and closes most workplaces temporarily to stem the spread of coronavirus


Those measures will be in place for one month "in the first instance," said Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

For a country that killed 1 million people over 2000 lost lives (it wasn't about avenging or saving american lives anyways), they certainly don't give a shit about saving american lives during a pandemic.

Trump will get another 4 years. His cult is much too big and too powerful. And Covid isn't just gonna magically disappear like SARs did.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Those who run America and those who put them in power are by far the dumbest fucking people on the planet.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Trump trying to get 3M to stop sending medical supplies to Canada


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246173851387596803

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246154660353847296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246160551429967884








The Coronavirus Patients Betrayed by Their Own Immune Systems (Published 2020)


A “cytokine storm” becomes an all-too-frequent phenomenon, particularly among the young. But treatments are being tested.




www.nytimes.com





So cytokine storms could be treated with... arthritis medication?



most important part of the article said:


> In the case of the 42-year-old patient, the suspected cytokine storm led his doctors to eventually try tocilizumab, a drug they have sometimes used to soothe an immune system in distress.
> After just two doses of the drug, spaced eight hours apart, the patient’s fever rapidly disappeared, his oxygen levels rose and a chest scan showed his lungs clearing. The case report, described in an upcoming paper in Annals of Oncology, joins dozens of accounts from Italy and China, all indicating that tocilizumab might be an effective antidote to the coronavirus in some people.
> 
> On March 5, China approved the drug to treat serious cases of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus, and authorized clinical trials. On March 23, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration granted approval to the pharmaceutical company Roche to test the drug in hundreds of people with coronavirus infection.
> ...


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't know which country's government I'm more angry at. China for giving the world yet another virus, not cracking down on their wet markets until now and lying about severity of the situation until it was too late or just about every other country's government for arrogantly underestimating the situation and failing to prepare adequately even after seeing how bad it got in China. The media and several health organizations sucked balls too of course. They went from downplaying it to the point of keeping the masses ignorant to going a 180 in the other direction and inducing a mass panic. I appreciate guys like Syxhexenhammer who urged people to stock up gradually before the panic buying set in from the masses. He's been giving great coverage on this since January.

The virus is bad enough to deal with without these corrupt and incompetent politicians/health organizations, literal death cults and malcontents spreading the disease on purpose and stubborn "just a flu" bros being obnoxious and making things worse with their carelessness. The people who started buying in bulk at the last minute are part of the problem too but I can at least understand where most of them are coming from. The less you have to leave the house the better and you have to account for other people panic buying.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tamiflu has been shown to reduce the effects of Covid-19 in various cases.

Didn't all the Govt's buy huge stockpiles of this drug during the last flu health crisis, maybe now might be the time to use it.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I don't know which country's government I'm more angry at. China for giving the world yet another virus, not cracking down on their wet markets until now and lying about severity of the situation until it was too late or just about every other country's government for arrogantly underestimating the situation and failing to prepare adequately even after seeing how bad it got in China. The media and several health organizations sucked balls too of course. They went from downplaying it to the point of keeping the masses ignorant to going a 180 in the other direction and inducing a mass panic. I appreciate guys like Syxhexenhammer who urged people to stock up gradually before the panic buying set in from the masses. He's been giving great coverage on this since January.


To be fair if governments started calling for quarantines and lockdowns too early and without tangible proof that people were going to die, I don't know if everyone would have complied as easily. Especially America.

Hypothetically let's say the U.S. took these same extreme measures back in January. Sure there were rumblings coming out of China but the truth is nobody really took it very seriously. Had Trump announced federal quarantines and stay at home orders way back then, the media probably would have crucified him and accused of him being a fear mongering dictator. And to be honest even his supporters probably would have been reluctant or suspicious. 

But of course the usual suspects are directing all of their anger at America and at Trump... even though it's clear most of the world governments were not prepared for this and are suffering the consequences in unison. And of course if you dare direct your anger at the country from which this problem originated you are vilified for it.

Don't get me wrong I think people have the right to be angry. If you are angry at Trump or angry at our government for the way they've handled this... you have that right. But by that logic then shouldn't you be _more _angry at the country that started this mess in the first place? Why go out of your way to defend China then? How is Donald Trump solely to blame for a global pandemic we didn't even start?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I don't know which country's government I'm more angry at. China for giving the world yet another virus, not cracking down on their wet markets until now and lying about severity of the situation until it was too late or just about every other country's government for arrogantly underestimating the situation and failing to prepare adequately even after seeing how bad it got in China. The media and several health organizations sucked balls too of course. They went from downplaying it to the point of keeping the masses ignorant to going a 180 in the other direction and inducing a mass panic. I appreciate guys like Syxhexenhammer who urged people to stock up gradually before the panic buying set in from the masses. He's been giving great coverage on this since January.
> 
> The virus is bad enough to deal with without these corrupt and incompetent politicians/health organizations, literal death cults and malcontents spreading the disease on purpose and stubborn "just a flu" bros being obnoxious and making things worse with their carelessness. The people who started buying in bulk at the last minute are part of the problem too but I can at least understand where most of them are coming from. The less you have to leave the house the better and you have to account for other people panic buying.


Every other country were blindsided by WHO who kept downplaying the situation and the nature of the disease. For whatever reasons their fact finding team into China aped the official CCP word while Taiwan reached the opposite conclusion almost immediately with their own non-WHO team. 

Anyway America just did a half-ass job of restricting arrivals from China that was more to do with political optics than anything. There was no follow up like testings and regular health warnings. The GOP propaganda machine was telling people there was no problem for weeks, which seems to indicate the GOP was using the disease as an excuse to score political points than actually tackling the situation.

But we also have to acknowledge this was a much harder disease to contain as carriers can show no symptoms at all while being contagious for up to 2 weeks. Even for countries that were vigilant from the beginning like South Korea had cases spiked because the usual first line of defense of temperature taking to check for fever was not as effective this time around. Now the question is when did China know about the nature of the disease and did they conceal it for economic reasons? That would be weird since they gave up a billion dollar movie season by shutting down all cinemas quite early during the Lunar New Year period.

Don't blame your government for the disease reaching your shores or for it spreading within the community. That was pretty much inevitable due to the WHO's poor advice. Blame them if there was a lack of preparations for containing an outbreak. Every country had at least a 4 weeks head start to prepare for more beds, isolation rooms, and stocking up of PPE for medical workers and educating the public on social distancing before shit hit the fan.

Be angry at these guys if you are American.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blaming Fox News doesn't really work. The biggest problem area in the US is the NYC area and it's not even close. Most people in NYC see Fox News as a total joke.

Agreed with most of what else you posted though. It's a major failure to prepare for this. NYC was and is the most vulnerable place in the entire nation. Last I read, Queens was hit the hardest and JFK airport, a major international hub, is in Queens.

Hopefully everyone studies what Seoul did. They have population density like few other cities in the world, but it's not that bad there.

Also I wasn't aware of how bad WHO was in all of this. I wasn't even in the US when this all started, so I didn't follow this that well in early stages.


Oh yeah, I think the projected 200k deaths are there so Trump can campaign on it. HEY GUYS SCIENCE SAID 200K WERE GOING TO DIE LOOK HOW MANY LIVES I SAVED.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Ask yourself this one question: why would a governor lie about an infant dying from coronavirus?

There's only one answer. Once you know what it is, you'll understand exactly what's going on.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

We're reliving the Bible, boys. God has sent the plague (COVID)--those who listened and abided to the warnings are the Jews; the naysayers are the Egyptians who shall drop dead for their boorish pride, lack of faith, and sheer ignorance in general.

Ironically, it's probable that the highest case of fatalities will involve the evangelical old coots in the Bible Belt whom overwhelmingly support Trump, and genuinely thought COVID was either the flu or a Democrat hoax.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Blaming Fox News doesn't really work. The biggest problem area in the US is the NYC area and it's not even close. Most people in NYC see Fox News as a total joke.
> 
> Agreed with most of what else you posted though. It's a major failure to prepare for this. NYC was and is the most vulnerable place in the entire nation. Last I read, Queens was hit the hardest and JFK airport, a major international hub, is in Queens.
> 
> ...


All you need is bad luck that a few irresponsible people getting the virus and ignoring safe distancing for things to get out of control. Like that Christian cult in Korea almost derailing all the effort to contain the outbreak when one of their followers contacted the virus and refused to self isolate. So yeah Fox News can be blamed. The whole conservative propaganda network can be blamed, from FOX to sycophantic online 'journalists' and OAN for encouraging folks to be irresponsible. Just look at a few couple of idiots in here still parroting conservative propaganda talking points that attempt to absolve the President from any responsibility of things going south.

NYC was simply following WHO guidelines before things got way out of control. But you can definitely blame them for being slow to react when things started to look bad. Democrats are also guilty because they tried to use WHO's guidelines to attack the President's decision to half-heartedly restrict movement from China to score political points instead of also focusing on other measures such as preparing for the eventual outbreak earlier.

Another thing is America values freedom over responsibility so it is hard to isolate suspected carriers who show little symptoms. I've seen horror stories of homeless people in San Diego creating thousand of dollars worth of damages after being invited to isolate in hotels free of charge. That shit don't happen elsewhere for the most part and would just be grateful for free shelter.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> All you need is bad luck that a few irresponsible people getting the virus and ignoring safe distancing for things to get out of control. Like that Christian cult in Korea almost derailing all the effort to contain the outbreak when one of their followers contacted the virus and refused to self isolate. So yeah Fox News can be blamed. The whole conservative propaganda network can be blamed, from FOX to sycophantic online 'journalists' and OAN for encouraging folks to be irresponsible. Just look at a few couple of idiots in here still parroting conservative propaganda talking points that attempt to absolve the President from any responsibility of things going south.
> 
> NYC was simply following WHO guidelines before things got way out of control. But you can definitely blame them for being slow to react when things started to look bad. Democrats are also guilty because they tried to use WHO's guidelines to attack the President's decision to half-heartedly restrict movement from China to score political points instead of also focusing on other measures such as preparing for the eventual outbreak earlier.
> 
> Another thing is America values freedom over responsibility so it is hard to isolate suspected carriers who show little symptoms. I've seen horror stories of homeless people in San Diego creating thousand of dollars worth of damages after being invited to isolate in hotels free of charge. That shit don't happen elsewhere for the most part and would just be grateful for free shelter.


Faux News might be sued for--well... faux news!









Former, Current UCSD Journalism Profs Among 168 Lashing Fox News in Letter


Todd Gitlin of the Columbia Journalism School has listed 168 journalism professors, professionals and academics who joined him in signing an open letter to the owners of Fox News, critical of the cable network's coronavirus coverage and urging it to stop spreading "misinformation."




timesofsandiego.com


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

When Rand Paul tested positive for coronavirus, leftists all over Twitter were shouting about karma.

At the time, I didn't believe it. I'm a man with a genius-level IQ (and a large penis to boot). We don't believe in things like karma.

Then I took a look at the latest map from Johns Hopkins . . .

Over _4,000 deaths in leftist-filled New York and the NYC metro are_a. Nearly *half* of all coronavirus deaths in the U.S.

And well . . . I still don't believe in karma.

I am open to the possibility of happy little coincidences, though.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

TerraRising said:


> Faux News might be sued for--well... faux news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing will come from that. Even if FOX News is taken down a notch, they are considered benign compared to other conservative media right now whose business model is attempting to out-outrage the other while sucking up to the current president.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

The Body said:


> When Rand Paul tested positive for coronavirus, leftists all over Twitter were shouting about karma.
> 
> At the time, I didn't believe it. I'm a man with a genius-level IQ (and a large penis to boot). We don't believe in things like karma.
> 
> ...


This is a bad parody of Jesse Ventura.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

TerraRising said:


> Faux News might be sued for--well... faux news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Oh, no. Not a signed letter. Whatever shall we do?!_

Overprivileged, leftard fascists have repeatedly tried their oh-so-scary signed letters to disrupt the Trump administration since they went into office. Nothing ever comes from it. These delusional freaks don't realize they have zero power with 95% of society. It's only the brain-dead shills (spoiler: that includes you) who care.

This letter will go nowhere, and Fox News will remain one of the very few media outlets that's not spewing out 1984-like propaganda.

Trump's had a barrage of hydroxchloroquine Tweets today. I'm hoping that means we're getting more organized in its usage, and that it's all documented. I want to know how many people are using it, when they're being given it, and what the results are.










Speaking of hydroxychloroquine . . . it's time to choose sides. You're either with the doctors who say hydroxychloroquine has proven effective, or you're with the mainstream media who deny the facts for political purposes. Choose wisely, kids.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

The Body said:


> _Oh, no. Not a signed letter. Whatever shall we do?!_
> 
> Overprivileged, leftard fascists have repeatedly tried their oh-so-scary signed letters to disrupt the Trump administration since they went into office. Nothing ever comes from it. These delusional freaks don't realize they have zero power with 95% of society. It's only the brain-dead shills (spoiler: that includes you) who care.
> 
> This letter will go nowhere, and Fox News will remain one of the very few media outlets that's not spewing out 1984-like propaganda.


Good point. FOX isn't 1984; it's the Federation's propaganda machine from Starship Troopers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246227095522553857








Bodies are being left in the streets in an overwhelmed Ecuadorian city


The streets of Ecuador's western city of Guayaquil are deserted, with few residents in sight -- and a few dead, as bodies are being left in the streets of this overwhelmed place.




www.cnn.com













CNN's Brooke Baldwin Test Positive For Coronavirus


CNN's Brooke Baldwin announced on Friday that she has tested positive for the coronavirus.




www.mediaite.com













Coronavirus: global cases pass 1.2m as Trump warns US of worse to come


New York state grateful for Chinese ventilators amid dwindling supplies as US president tells nation there will be ‘a lot of death’




www.theguardian.com





Donald Trump, who only a few weeks ago was still assuring people that this was "like the flu" and would soon disappear "like magic." 

Meanwhile, in New York City, this was back on February 13: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228095506368344066
Elsewhere in China: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246149713016918016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246655034386939905








Leaders back Navy firing of ship captain; sailors cheer him


WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. defense leaders are backing the Navy's decision to fire the ship captain who sought help for his cornonavirus-stricken aircraft carrier, even as videos showed sailors cheering him as he walked off the vessel...




apnews.com













Wyoming coronavirus cases now at 166 with 37 people recovered


37 people have recovered from the illness, which has been identified in 17 Wyoming counties.




trib.com













African elite who once sought treatment abroad are grounded


JOHANNESBURG (AP) — The coronavirus pandemic could narrow one gaping inequality in Africa, where some heads of state and other elite jet off to Europe or Asia for health care unavailable in their nations...




apnews.com







http://twitter.com/xiggy89x





http://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2020-04-04/daily-coronavirus-death-toll-in-france-slows-to-441



Knife attack leaves two dead, several wounded in French town of Romans-sur-Isère Close the shops, France! Were these essential shops?









Birx warns mortality will peak in NY, New Orleans and Detroit next week


Trump, during a White House briefing, said that 1,000 military personnel would be deployed to New York City and that he would seek more aid for small businesses if relief funds ran out.




www.cnbc.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246623000578994176
http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1246636299597070337









Italian bishops offer Mass for coronavirus victims, including 87 priests


There have been more than 115,000 documented cases of coronavirus in Italy and 13,915 mortalities as of April 2 according to the Italian Ministry of Health.




angelusnews.com


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

What do you guys think of Sweden ?

No lockdown and so far very good stats. I do not know what to think about it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Jay Devito said:


> To be fair if governments started calling for quarantines and lockdowns too early and without tangible proof that people were going to die, I don't know if everyone would have complied as easily. Especially America.
> 
> Hypothetically let's say the U.S. took these same extreme measures back in January. Sure there were rumblings coming out of China but the truth is nobody really took it very seriously. Had Trump announced federal quarantines and stay at home orders way back then, the media probably would have crucified him and accused of him being a fear mongering dictator. And to be honest even his supporters probably would have been reluctant or suspicious.
> 
> ...


They could've shown the footage from China that was going viral on social media yet didn't make its way to mainstream media while they were downplaying it. For a president who spends so much time on twitter you'd think Trump would've seen the footage that contradicted the propaganda and downplaying from WHO and the CDC. I don't even have a twitter or facebook account and I was a good 4 weeks ahead of whatever the mainstream media was reporting at the time. 

And as FriedTofu said in the post after yours, they could've at least taken the time stock up on more supplies and prepare their hospitals to the best of their ability. I don't single out Trump for this, there's plenty of blame to go around as I said in my post. 

Ultimately I do blame China most of course but I'm almost more bothered by the response from other countries since they had China as the blueprint for what to do and what not to do, yet they still failed to take appropriate action until it was too late. I've never defended China. I consider their government an enemy, not an ally. Not advocating for war but they need harsh economic consequences for this. More than what they've already brought on themselves. The thing is the same way that democrats are eager to pin all the blame on Trump, I see republicans trying to take any focus away from his initial inaction and dismissal.



FriedTofu said:


> Every other country were blindsided by WHO who kept downplaying the situation and the nature of the disease. For whatever reasons their fact finding team into China aped the official CCP word while Taiwan reached the opposite conclusion almost immediately with their own non-WHO team.
> 
> Anyway America just did a half-ass job of restricting arrivals from China that was more to do with political optics than anything. There was no follow up like testings and regular health warnings. The GOP propaganda machine was telling people there was no problem for weeks, which seems to indicate the GOP was using the disease as an excuse to score political points than actually tackling the situation.
> 
> ...


There was viral footage coming out of China for weeks that contradicted WHO's propaganda and downplaying. Even if we give the leaders of other countries a pass for listening to WHO as a primary source, surely they or those in their cabinets would've caught wind of the viral footage that showed the true state of things in China. I see it partially as a failing on them and those they chose to surround themselves with if they didn't see how bad things really were. This isn't to defend WHO by the way. I had them in mind when mentioning the corrupt and incompetent health officials in my prior post. I just don't understand how a dummy like myself and thousands of other people who saw the footage could see how bad things had gotten and how easily the situation could be replicated in other countries yet most of our world leaders were caught off guard. There's plenty of blame to go around.

CNN and other left-wing media outlets were telling people it's just a flu too at first and that people were paranoid for stocking up on supplies. A lot of liberals have piled on Trump and others for being racist in their blaming on China. Not to take attention away from the conservatives who were downplaying this as well and some are still doing so to this day. I find the reaction from both sides (obligatory not everyone ofc) to be quite pathetic, especially from the mainstream.

I think China was hoping that this virus would burn out or be contained relatively quickly like other viruses from there have in the past. I don't consider late January to be early for closing their cinemas since this virus has been spreading since late last year.

If every country acted in unison by shutting down travel and trade with China temporarily then we would've had a real shot at containing this virus. Especially if China isolated and shut down Wuhan quicker than they did. So in that sense I do hold the many governments of the world accountable since they should've seen through WHO's propaganda like thousands of other people did. You're right about every country having a decent head start to prep more though. That's the least they could've done and many failed to even do that much.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Terrorist USA has now taken to outright stealing PPE's scheduled to be delivered to other countries.

They've already stolen masks that were originally promised to Germany and France. They tried to prevent 3M from delivering PPE's to Canadians. 

This is terrorism at this point and fuck this country - and everyone that supports the terrorism regime.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Reaper said:


> For a country that killed 1 million people over 2000 lost lives (it wasn't about avenging or saving american lives anyways), they certainly don't give a shit about saving american lives during a pandemic.
> 
> Trump will get another 4 years. His cult is much too big and too powerful. And Covid isn't just gonna magically disappear like SARs did.


If Trump wins another 4 years then the coronavirus is the least of the American public's problems. 
He'll take the country to war against China as revenge for the apparent beginnings of the virus starting on China.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

My fellow Americans, strap in, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.









Surgeon general: ‘This is going to be the hardest and the saddest week of most Americans’ lives’


U.S. Surgeon General Jerome Adams warned Sunday amid the coronavirus pandemic that the week ahead would be the “hardest and the saddest” of “most Americans’ lives.”“This is going to be the har…




thehill.com













US 'wasted' months before preparing for coronavirus pandemic


WASHINGTON (AP) — After the first alarms sounded in early January that an outbreak of a novel coronavirus in China might ignite a global pandemic, the Trump administration squandered nearly two months that could have been used to bolster the federal stockpile of critically needed medical...




apnews.com


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Ultimately I do blame China most of course but I'm almost more bothered by the response from other countries since they had China as the blueprint for what to do and what not to do, yet they still failed to take appropriate action until it was too late. I've never defended China. I consider their government an enemy, not an ally. Not advocating for war but they need harsh economic consequences for this. More than what they've already brought on themselves. The thing is the same way that democrats are eager to pin all the blame on Trump, I see republicans trying to take any focus away from his initial inaction and dismissal.


Absolutely.

Trump needs to stop blaming the administration before him and the democratic media alliance need to stop blaming Trump. They were all unprepared. They were all guilty in this. We don't need finger pointers at a time like this, we need solutions.

At least Trump was smart enough to know that if you are going to point the finger, it should be at sombody in China.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Tiger at Bronx Zoo Tests Positive for Coronavirus


A 4-year-old Malayan tiger at the Bronx Zoo has tested positive for COVID-19, the zoo announced Sunday. It is the first instance of a tiger testing positive for the virus, the USDA said. Nadia, the COVID-19 positive tiger, was exposed by an asymptomatic worker, the zoo said. The zoo says...




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Doc said:


> If Trump wins another 4 years then the coronavirus is the least of the American public's problems.
> He'll take the country to war against China as revenge for the apparent beginnings of the virus starting on China.


You guys tried this "Trump's gonna get us all killed in wars!" trickery last time. It turned out to be a to be a lie. Trump has been perhaps the most war-shy president in history.

The worst-case scenario with China is that the U.S. sues for economical damages, and brings more manufacturing back to the U.S. -- both smart moves.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

A 98-99% recovery rate is being generous to the scare mongers. It's more like 99.34%.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246812678477230084


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Body said:


> You guys tried this "Trump's gonna get us all killed in wars!" trickery last time. It turned out to be a to be a lie. Trump has been perhaps the most war-shy president in history.
> 
> The worst-case scenario with China is that the U.S. sues for economical damages, and brings more manufacturing back to the U.S. -- both smart moves.


Which banned Trumptard are you? Like at this point in this country's juncture, have some fucking shame and give up on the PoS. I know it's hard to not be a bootlicker, but at least try.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Body said:


> When Rand Paul tested positive for coronavirus, leftists all over Twitter were shouting about karma.
> 
> At the time, I didn't believe it. I'm a man with a genius-level IQ (and a large penis to boot). We don't believe in things like karma.
> 
> ...


Oof. The more posts I read of yours, the more I realize why they say that the idiocracy is real. JFC. 2016 called and they want its low level trolls back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Some useful news pieces on how the travel restrictions China implemented should be followed in the West. Foreigners entering China are subjected to blood and temperature tests on the plane. Once the plane has landed a swab test is administered, and following this they are quarantined in a hotel room until all test results are confirmed.



Navy Captain Removed From Carrier Tests Positive for Covid-19











Italy's daily coronavirus death toll drops to lowest in 2 weeks, Singapore sees biggest case jump


Italy also said the number of patients in intensive care fell for the first time.




www.cnbc.com













Virus Soars Among Ultra-Orthodox Jews as Many Flout Israel’s Rules (Published 2020)


Failure to comply with government restrictions is causing the coronavirus to spread in ultra-Orthodox communities up to eight times faster than elsewhere in Israel.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246942514680082434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246812006960726018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246822040662876160


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

*Expert COVID Prediction of 50K Hospitalizations in NY by April 1 Turned Out To Be 400% Too High - The Western Journal*

It's time to fire all of the coronavirus forecasters and replace them with Magic 8-Balls. We'll save money and get more accurate results. It's a win/win.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Body said:


> *Expert COVID Prediction of 50K Hospitalizations in NY by April 1 Turned Out To Be 400% Too High - The Western Journal*
> 
> It's time to fire all of the coronavirus forecasters and replace them with Magic 8-Balls. We'll save money and get more accurate results. It's a win/win.


You clearly have no idea how science works.

Projections are models based on various assumptions intentionally and those assumptions are based around people taking certain actions vs not taking those actions. Even the slightest change in human behavior during a pandemic can make massive changes in how many people get infected vs how many don't because that's how exponentials work.

But Trumptards are about as anti-science as you can possibly can get. Wouldn't expect any better from the likes of you. I know math is hard. But thank your lucky stars you're not the one who has to do anything important in life that would impact someone else. Let the intelligent take care of you. I know you want to live in a darwinian society, but the intelligent unfortunately take care of the less intelligent of the species and help them survive.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> You clearly have no idea how science works.
> 
> Projections are models based on various assumptions intentionally and those assumptions are based around people taking certain actions vs not taking those actions. Even the slightest change in human behavior during a pandemic can make massive changes in how many people get infected vs how many don't because that's how exponentials work.
> 
> But Trumptards are about as anti-science as you can possibly can get. Wouldn't expect any better from the likes of you. I know math is hard. But thank your lucky stars you're not the one who has to do anything important in life that would impact someone else. Let the intelligent take care of you. I know you want to live in a darwinian society, but the intelligent unfortunately take care of the less intelligent of the species and help them survive.


I understand you're in the middle of a nervous breakdown, so I'll take it easy on you.

The forecast takes into account the very practices being enforced in New York (social distancing, stay-at-home orders, etc.), and so this can't be the reason for the comical overestimation of hospitalizations. Nice try, shill.

You've spent half of this thread whining about how Americans aren't following proper guidelines, which would lead to the models _underestimating_ the number of hospitalizations -- the exact opposite of what we're seeing. This is a double L for you, bucko.

I'll give you a second chance. You sit there and you come up with the best excuse you can for why this model isn't complete trash. No rush; you've got all night.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh there's plenty of reasons.

People aren't going to the hospitals because they can't afford the hospitals.
The infection rates were overestimated.
The number of people who would end up in hospitals is theoretical based on what a person would do theoretically but people make stupid decisions and don't go to hospitals. People could be told to take care of themselves at home leaving the hospitals for the most vulnerable.
The death and hospitalization numbers are likely a few weeks lagging and may catch up.
Estimations and predictions are an exact science but assumptions are not always set in stone therefore numbers could be different than actual. It doesn't make the disease itself any less potent in what it does and could do.
And yes, people definitely changed how they responded to the virus once it started spreading faster and the model doesn't reflect that change because the April 1 figures were based on existing levels of foreign travel at the time of the projections which was overestimated as actual numbers dropped even without the order of a travel ban. 

I mean if you cared about anything except pushing a narrative that involved sucking alpha daddy's cock, you'd actually think. But whatever few brain cells you have are there to support senpai and not think objectively. But I'm done playing with you.

I know this country is full of people like you which is why this is the worst country in the world for spreading the virus around. Even the worst numbers in the world and an incoming wave of death doesn't deter death cultists like you. We know your ilk. There's nothing redeemable about people like you at all.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> Oh there's plenty of reasons.
> 
> People aren't going to the hospitals.
> The infection rates were overestimated.
> ...


A+ shilling; very impressive stuff.

Now that the shill's told his flimsy little lies, allow me to give this thread a nice, warm dose of reality . . .

The reason the hospitalizations are so far below expectations is twofold:


The virus is far less potent than "experts" thought.
The virus is much more widespread than "experts" thought (which is a consequent of the above).

These fatality rates we're seeing of 2%, 5%, 10%, etc.? These are based on *known infections*. You take the number of known infections, and you divide them by the number of known deaths. There's your case fatality rate.

The problem is, the number of known infections are but a fraction of the true number of infections. If the number of true infections are, say, 4x the number of known infections, that fatality rate is 4x the true fatality rate. Suddenly that 2% fatality rate in the U.S. becomes a far-less alarming 0.5% fatality rate.

The virus being less potent than realized also means that a lot more people have been infected, and either not known it (asymptomatic), or have/had such mild symptoms that it didn't require hospitalization.

Let's apply some common sense here . . .

The virus is said to be as infectious as the yearly flu, if not more so, which infects tens-of-millions of Americans annually. Knowing that, it stands to reason that the coronavirus -- which has been around since at least January, and likely November or December -- has already infected millions of Americans; far more than the current official count of around 335,000.

If millions of Americans have already been infected with the coronavirus, and yet the death toll is currently only around 10,000, then it's nowhere near the killing machine it was made out to be.

The White House's health workers realized this early on, and informed president Trump of it. Remember this gem from a month ago?



> "Well, I think the 3.4% is really a false number," Trump told Sean Hannity on Fox News. "Now, this is just my hunch, and — but based on a lot of conversations with a lot of people that do this, because a lot of people will have this, and it's very mild. They will get better very rapidly. They don't even see a doctor."
> 
> 
> "Personally, I would say, the number is way under 1%," Trump said.


Guess what? President Trump was right, and the World Health Organization was wrong. Trump supporters were right to defend him, and Trump haters were wrong (as usual).

Trump supporters don't need an apology. Knowing that far fewer Americans are going to die from this virus than projected, and knowing the country is going to re-open far sooner than most expect, is more than enough.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AMC Theaters May Never Reopen Due to Credit Score Decline


According to The Wrap, AMC Entertainment's credit rating has gone down to CCC- from B, which takes the company from a?oehighly speculativea?? to a?oeDefault imminent, with little prospect for recovery.a??




www.broadwayworld.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246883428970061825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246872901552418816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247026948930445312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246303383377436673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246533250329305088
http://twitter.com/evolutionarypsy/status/1246891941410803715


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Another one bites the dust. 

Unfortunately idiots like him are taking down several other Innocents.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mortality rate with testing increasing dramatically seems to be ticking upward again, now at approximately 2.9% in the U.S. So much statistical noise is being whipped about but it is worth looking at considering where the trajectories are moving. They are not moving in a good direction, however. Were a 2.9% mortality rate to hold that would make COVID-19 29x deadlier than the "normal" seasonal flu. 









United States COVID-19 Statistics: 95,658,236 Cases / 1,053,419 Deaths / 0 Tests / Avg cases/day 68,121 declined 25.1% from 14 days ago Avg deaths/day 2,034 declined 17.22% from 14 days ago (Updated Sep 19, 2022 @ 1:33am)


Yesterday there were 68,071 new confirmed cases, 0 recoveries, 1,536 deaths. The current 7-day rolling average of 68,121 new cases/day declined 25.1% from 14 days ago, while the average of 2,034 deaths/day declined 17.22%, at that rate... 96,123,943 cases in 7 days / 96,570,728 cases in 14 days...




covidusa.net













Driver who said woman coughed on his bus has died of coronavirus


Last month, drivers shut down public buses as a result of fears of this very scenario, and the news has reignited fears.



www.freep.com













Italy’s Coronavirus Death Toll Is Far Higher Than Reported


Italy is undercounting thousands of deaths caused by the virus in the areas worst hit by the pandemic, a WSJ analysis shows, indicating the human toll may end up being much greater than official data indicate.




www.wsj.com













Italy cheers first drop in critical virus patients


Pandemic-hit Italy cheered Saturday after seeing its number of intensive care cases for the coronavirus that stretched its healthcare system to breaking point drop for the first time. Civil protection service chief Angelo Borrelli called the drop from 4,068 on Friday to 3,994 on Saturday a big...




news.yahoo.com













Coronavirus peak death rate will strike U.S. in 11 days


The University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics's model details a grim state-by-state breakdown of when hospitals will be overwhelmed and how many will die.




www.dailymail.co.uk






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246473205210066946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246232950007627776








As Trump administration debated travel restrictions, thousands streamed in from China


In defending his strategy against the deadly coronavirus, President Donald Trump repeatedly has said he slowed its spread into the United States by acting decisively to bar travelers from China on Jan. 31.




www.reuters.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246420458460844033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246420469852639235








British 5G towers are being set on fire because of coronavirus conspiracy theories


A growing disinformation campaign is targeting 5G in the UK




www.theverge.com













UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson hospitalized with virus


LONDON (AP) — British Prime Minister Boris Johnson was admitted to a hospital Sunday for tests, his office said, because he is still suffering symptoms, 10 days after he was diagnosed with COVID-19. Johnson’s office said the admission to an undisclosed London hospital came on the advice of his...




apnews.com













Louisiana church holds services, defying coronavirus stay-at-home order


The pastor of the Life Tabernacle Church near Baton Rouge held services on Sunday in defiance of a stay-at-home order issued by Louisiana because of the coronavirus pandemic, telling worshippers they had "nothing to fear but fear itself."




www.reuters.com













Cops break up Brooklyn funeral for coronavirus victim as mourners ignore social distancing


The funeral was held for Rav Yosef Kalish, 63, an Amshinover rebbe who was hospitalized with COVID-19 last week and died Sunday morning, The Associated Press reported.




www.nydailynews.com













Law and order fears for NYC as 10,000 NYPD and FDNY members out sick


New York City's emergency responders have been struck by the coronavirus leading to thousands of police, fire and paramedics having to call out sick, adding extra pressure on city services.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Mortality rate is much higher if you look at cases with outcomes. Recovered vs Dead is 80-20. So until the countries with the most infected don't clear more cases we don't know what the mortality is going to be. In a shithole like the USA where medical treatment is a premium and trumptards and religious fucktards exist, the death rate could be significantly worse than what we're seeing now as we're behind the curve but our curve itself is worse than a lot of countries


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Sad to say that this Spring will likely be the darkest in our lifetimes, especially in the US with how many confirmed cases (which if even 3% turn into deaths) will give US the highest death number in the world. The next two weeks the daily death figure is likely to shoot up every day. I was meant to go to New York/LA in May, rescheduled for October but I may even cancel that as I can't see the recovery happening. 

I think this summer I'll limit myself to family BBQs and seeing one friend at a time in the UK. No large open venues with a lot of people this year, no gigs etc.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> There was viral footage coming out of China for weeks that contradicted WHO's propaganda and downplaying. Even if we give the leaders of other countries a pass for listening to WHO as a primary source, surely they or those in their cabinets would've caught wind of the viral footage that showed the true state of things in China. I see it partially as a failing on them and those they chose to surround themselves with if they didn't see how bad things really were. This isn't to defend WHO by the way. I had them in mind when mentioning the corrupt and incompetent health officials in my prior post. I just don't understand how a dummy like myself and thousands of other people who saw the footage could see how bad things had gotten and how easily the situation could be replicated in other countries yet most of our world leaders were caught off guard. There's plenty of blame to go around.
> 
> CNN and other left-wing media outlets were telling people it's just a flu too at first and that people were paranoid for stocking up on supplies. A lot of liberals have piled on Trump and others for being racist in their blaming on China. Not to take attention away from the conservatives who were downplaying this as well and some are still doing so to this day. I find the reaction from both sides (obligatory not everyone ofc) to be quite pathetic, especially from the mainstream.
> 
> ...


Some governments did take precautions. Some started prepping hospitals for an increase in patients and started screening people coming in from China and giving them quarantine orders to stay at home for 7 to 14 days. But those orders are hardly enforceable for people that had no obvious signs of the disease. No country could come up with hundreds and thousands of rooms to isolate everyone that was returning from China or affected countries. So the next best thing was advising returnees with no sign of sickness to stay at home. But as we know, not everyone listen to instructions. Also healthcare systems that were prepped for this probably only expected a slight to moderate increase in intensive care, not the tsunami of demand for such care during a short period of time. 

Let's be honest, if governments enacted lockdown measures in January to February, would any of us take it seriously even after seeing the videos and reports from China and Italy? Most of us would just assume it would not develop into that state for us due to either our faith in our healthcare system or believe we would be different because they are far away from us. Heck I started this thread late January and I did not expect the dire situation would ever reach where I'm from.

China is the root cause of the problem, but the handling of the disease once it reached each country is the responsibility of your government. Don't fall for right-wing propaganda trying to divert attention from the piss poor handling of the pandemic into solely blaming China. That would be like blaming the hurricane or the earthquake for the issues that occur during the handling of the natural disaster. The responsibility as to why the crisis response is poor lies with the people in charge.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Recovered vs. death will *always* be heavily lopsided in favor of the latter for one simple reason: the typical death is _much quicker_ than the recovery time.

My God . . . it's like some of you have no common sense.

To get a feel for the true infection fatality rate (but still exaggerated), look at the countries which have been the most thoroughly tested. Worldometers is great for this.

*FAROE ISLANDS*
4,934 Tests (10% of their population)
143 Infections
0 Deaths
0% Case Fatality Rate

*ICELAND*
25,394 Tests (7.4% of their population)
1,486 Infections
4 Deaths
0.27% Case Fatality Rate

*LUXEMBOURG*
23,687 Tests (3.8% of their population)
2,804 Infections
36 Deaths
1.28% Case Fatality Rate

*BAHRAIN*
46,999 Tests (2.8% of their population)
723 Infections
4 Deaths
0.55% Case Fatality Rate

*UAE*
220,000 Tests (2.2% of their population)
1,799 Infections
10 Deaths
0.56% Case Fatality Rate

*NORWAY*
108,709 Tests (2% of their population)
5,760 Infections
73 Deaths
1.27% Case Fatality Rate

*SWITZERLAND*
162,500 Tests (1.8% of their population)
21,652 Infections
734 Deaths
3.38% Case Fatality Rate

*SOUTH KOREA*
461,233 Tests (0.9% of their population)
10,284 Infections
186 Deaths
1.39% Case Fatality Rate

Looking at these numbers, I'm completely confident the real infected fatality rate is well under 1% -- probably closer to 0.5%.

You guys are scaring yourselves into a panic with these 3-5% numbers.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's another dead fucktard. More dead fuctards incoming unlike Socialist Havens which have healthcare and more humane people than America. Morons will never realize that the socialist countries are doing better against this thing while fucktards in America continue to drop like flies and will die like maggots because that's how they treat each other.

Trump has mobilized some of the worst scum on this planet to keep defending him and has turned his followers into a disease spreading death cult. 

If you know a Trumptard IRL. Stay the fuck away. They are probably carrying the plague..


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Some useful news pieces on how the travel restrictions China implemented should be followed in the West. Foreigners entering China are subjected to blood and temperature tests on the plane. Once the plane has landed a swab test is administered, and following this they are quarantined in a hotel room until all test results are confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is old news China isn't allowing any foreigners unless for specific reasons now. 









As coronavirus cases spike worldwide, China is closing itself off


China is closing its border to most foreigners amid fears of imorted novel coronavirus cases causing a second outbreak in the country where the infection was first detected.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So if this thing came from a Chinese lab fucking whew it's not Captain Trips.

or what if it's programmed to mutate into Captain Trips. fucking yikes it's been a good life and human existence.

also I think NYC had a decline in the increase of cases yesterday. hopefully that's good news and the flattening is beginning.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> So if this thing came from a Chinese lab fucking whew it's not Captain Trips.
> 
> or what if it's programmed to mutate into Captain Trips. fucking yikes it's been a good life and human existence.
> 
> also I think NYC had a decline in the increase of cases yesterday. hopefully that's good news and the flattening is beginning.


It's not going away till we have a vaccine because the people who weren't infected during the first wave will still be susceptible later on meaning that the curve will be more like waves than a binomial.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


> What do you guys think of Sweden ?
> 
> No lockdown and so far very good stats. I do not know what to think about it.


I'd guess that Sweden has less dense populations. It's colder in Sweden, and while the cold supposedly makes transmission more likely, how often are Swedes doing things outside in crowds as much as people in NYC and Paris? I don't know much about Sweden but in NYC and Paris, things are done in the city in crowds whether it be mass transit, dining, or entertainment. People gather together and revel in what the city has to offer, which is a lot. Paris and NYC are huge tourist destinations for good reasons. It's also possible that Swedes are just flat out smarter and more cautious than Parisians and New Yorkers.

Declining and going away are two different things Reaper. I didn't say it was going away. I said I hoped the rate of transmission/infection was declining. 

After the inevitable decline, you're right it will be back and you're right we need a vaccine.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LMFAO. The Kentucky Government got capitalist'd.

The feds outbid them for PPE's and sold them to someone else.









Federal Government Outbids Kentucky For Medical Equipment Amid Shortage


“It’s very hard to buy things when the federal government is there and anytime they want to buy it, they get it first."




wfpl.org





Hahaha. Meanwhile their libertarian daddy whose dick they suck all the time have full socialized healthcare from the government.

Americans are fucking killing each other over money. It's like The Hunger Games. 

May the odds ever be in your favor. It's pure unbridled human sociopathy on display.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Katniss will save us all imo.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Katniss will save us all imo.


You can't have a revolution without revolutionaries tho.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

The UK PM moved to intensive care


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> This is old news China isn't allowing any foreigners unless for specific reasons now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true. Intended to convey as much. 






Those who were declaring, "The U.S. isn't experiencing exponential growth!" were almost correct, insofar as the line was going practically straight up. It is was more geometric growth than exponential growth. Now it appears to be settling down into exponential growth territory. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247172060201263106








McDonald’s staff walkout over lack of coronavirus protection after worker tests positive


MCDONALD’S workers walked out in protest Sunday after learning that a female co-worker tested positive for coronavirus. Employees at the restaurant in Los Angeles staged a strike and demanded…




www.the-sun.com













Virus deaths slow in places, but British premier gets worse


NEW YORK (AP) — The steep rise in coronavirus deaths appeared to be leveling off Monday in hard-hit New York, echoing a trend underway in Italy and Spain, while the crisis escalated alarmingly in Britain, where Prime Minister Boris Johnson was moved to intensive care after his condition...




apnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247245305583673350








Stocks Surge as Virus Slows in Some Areas (Published 2020)


Live updates on stock market and business news during the coronavirus outbreak.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247235643949932545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247221689685086210


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247141510623174662*
Cannot blame the Chinese for looking out for the... Chinese.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Indoctrinated leftist shills are the best comedy going today.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Body said:


> Indoctrinated leftist shills are the best comedy going today.


The absolute state of you.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247315815734611968









Late stage incubation period is now starting to manifest in the Southern US. I don't know what sort of precautions they've been taking in GA, so I expect it will trend upward for a few weeks and hopefully flatten at a low peak before starting to trend down.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247201158042697730









In good news, the curve may be flattening in NYC. I'm worried about increased infections in the upstate region where I live now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247208145048477697









Surpassing #just the flu bro status is imminent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/124726452734076928
lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247195079766401025
Yeah, I think I'll pass. 🥴

https://twitter.com/MarkLevineNYC/status/1226566648729133056

Found another example of an official downplaying the threat from the archives. This was February 9th.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

32% (or 334) of the patients in Lombardy, Italy's ICU had no comorbidities.

This is likewise disconcerting:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246708916907421697
Oakland, California:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247208800215371776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247297057628524544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247219483464339460

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247315652496351232
http://twitter.com/davidludwigmd/status/1246074148981321732

http://twitter.com/covidperspectiv/status/1247337256181837824

http://twitter.com/LindaWSB/status/1247105153876049920

Joe Biden:



https://twitter.com/TrumpWarRoom/status/1246965704177451009


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Will say a prayer tonight for the Coronavirus in it's battle with Boris Johnson.
> 
> Good to see him doing his bit for the herd immunisation efforts. Prick.


I am shocked -- *SHOCKED* -- that an Ilhan Omar supporter is cheering on coronavirus deaths.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245521037283885057
Oh, wait. No I'm not.

It's time to send her and her supporters back to the inbred-infested caves they crawled out of.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

NYC won't drop with these assholes still around









Muslim firefighter gets coronavirus after Hasidic teen allegedly sneezed into his face


A Muslim FDNY firefighter tested positive for coronavirus nine days after three Hasidic teens in Borough Park deliberately sneezed on him, it is alleged.




nypost.com





The bastard deliberately SNEEZED on a firefighter


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TerraRising said:


> NYC won't drop with these assholes still around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar to other stories in New York City as well as in Israel like this one: 









Coronavirus: Ultra-orthodox Jews cough on Israeli police, calling them 'Nazis'


Videos circulating on social media show Ultra-Orthodox Jews in the Israeli town of Bnei Brak coughing on police and calling them “murderers” and “Nazis”




english.alarabiya.net


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

After ignoring warnings, Israeli ultra-Orthodox hit by virus


BNEI BRAK, Israel (AP) — Early this week, the streets of the central Israeli city of Bnei Brak were bustling with shoppers as ultra-Orthodox residents, obeying their religious leaders, ignored pleas to stay home in the face of the coronavirus threat. By Friday, Bnei Brak had become the...




apnews.com





Lol. Even Israelis are fed up with them.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is ur free market healthcare in the world's largest "economy".

Idiots too foolish to realize that "economy" means billionnaires hoarding wealth while everyone else is literally dressed up in trash.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247517553628450816


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know the whole story, but there are articles out there about how two funerals sparked the outbreak in Albany, Georgia. There's just under 1000 cases in the county that Albany is in. By comparison, Fulton County aka Atlanta has just over 1000 cases. Atlanta is a much bigger city than Albany. Brutal.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Was reading reactions to Commander Crozier being relieved of duty after he sent that memo out that was then leaked by someone else. The memo was to get the navy to remove the covid infected sailors from the ship and disinfect the ship to make sure did it did not spread to the rest of crew. He had made the requests through the chain of command but was ignored. Navy did do it after the leak due to the bad publicity.

The removal of Crozier from command pretty much ends his career. This is a guy next in line to be a rear admiral. He knew when he sent the memo his career was over but he sent it to save his crew.

When he left the ship his crew gave him a going away to be remembered.






Yesterday the Sec. of the Navy called him, in front of the same a crew, either naive or a fool.

I get it's SOP to go after anyone that embarrasses the government, especially this one, but the reaction from some of the administration's supporters has been beyond the pale. I've seen him called an idiot, a traitor, and a coward.

The thinking is by letting it out it made other countries know where the ship was and that the ship was not at full strength. Well I'm pretty sure if covid spread to the rest of the crew it damn well would not have been at full strength.

I've seen the sailors that cheered him and current active and former service members, of which there are many, that have been celebrating him for putting his crew over his career, called idiots that don't understand chain of command and it's importance.

I have a hard time accepting the idea that if this was done to a commander during any other administration the same people wouldn't be calling for heads to roll and especially for calling the service members fools.

Maybe I'm wrong. I don't know.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*








Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Pledges $1 Billion for Coronavirus Relief


Dorsey has a net worth of about $3.9 billion




time.com





Boss move 👏 *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247550716685811715


MrMister said:


> I don't know the whole story, but there are articles out there about how two funerals sparked the outbreak in Albany, Georgia. There's just under 1000 cases in the county that Albany is in. By comparison, Fulton County aka Atlanta has just over 1000 cases. Atlanta is a much bigger city than Albany. Brutal.


Yes, devastating developments for the Albany area. 

France suffered the world's highest daily coronavirus death toll--1,417--as it became the fourth nation-state to pass 10,000. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247353444228358144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247142032692387840
@Neuron; now Swine Flu deaths have been eclipsed in only a matter of weeks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

My girlfriend's sister in law was diagnosed with Covid 19 today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> My girlfriend's sister in law was diagnosed with Covid 19 today.


Sorry. Hope she fully recovers soon.

For 19 days now Patrick Stewart has been reading sonnets by the Bard for his twitter audience. One of the more soothing phenomena to occur during the present crisis...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247663137006006278

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247613529416400901


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Sorry. Hope she fully recovers soon.
> 
> For 19 days now Patrick Stewart has been reading sonnets by the Bard for his twitter audience. One of the more soothing phenomena to occur during the present crisis...
> 
> ...


Thank you man. She's been told to self isolate at home with her family.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Thank you man. She's been told to self isolate at home with her family.


You are welcome. Please keep the thread updated...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247697382306963457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247644928580055046








Retired NYPD sergeant with coronavirus drops dead on Manhattan street hour after leaving hospital


Yon Chang, 56, was at Lenox Hill Hospital early Tuesday and told an NYPD cop there he had just been diagnosed with the deadly virus.




www.nydailynews.com





This whole thread is worth reading: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236549305189597189


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247697028160913408
I'm gutted by this. I was really hoping he'd pull through. He was improving over the weekend according to reports.

I just really love his music and he always seemed like such a gentle and kind man.

I was listening to this song while walking my dog after work today. He was probably already gone by then.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I absolutely loved John Prine. This is devastating.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That crazy bitch infecting people, if true, is totally fucking crazy. Crazy bitch is crazy. Covid-19 is far from a death sentence. So saying she's taking people down with her is just extra fucking crazy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RIP John Prine.









5G-coronavirus conspiracy theory spurs rash of telecom tower arson fires


While there’s absolutely no evidence to support the idea that 5G technology contributes to Covid-19’s spread, the conspiracy is being shared widely on social media.




fortune.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247719681483509761








The Asian Countries That Beat Covid-19 Have to Do It Again


Singapore, Hong Kong, South Korea, and Taiwan had flattened the curve. Then travelers from the US and Europe began reimporting the virus.




www.wired.com













There Is No Plan for the End of the Coronavirus Crisis


On top of Trump’s ongoing mismanagement, there is a shocking lack of a strategy, at any level of government, for what the country will do next.




nymag.com







> For a month, American journalists and public-health experts have praised the coronavirus response of South Korea and Singapore above all others. On Tuesday, Singapore will close its schools and most businesses to guard against an out-of-control outbreak; South Korea just extended its social-distancing policy. In the early months of this pandemic, the most developed parts of Asia have visibly outperformed the rest of the world — a differential that has produced a string of viral charts showing the benefits of mask-wearing and universal testing. But in recent days, Hong Kong and Taiwan, noting a rise of new cases arriving via international visitors, have shut their borders. Cases are spiking in Japan, and a second wave of infections is feared in China, as well. Which means that, all told, many of the nations desperate Americans have spent the last few months praising as exemplary models of public health management do not actually have the virus under control — or at least not to the degree it appeared a few weeks ago, or to the degree you might be hoping for if you expected a (relatively) quick end to quarantine measures and economic shutdown followed by a (relatively) rapid snapback to “normal” life and economic recovery.
> 
> If the countries held up as models for how we should proceed can’t figure it out, what does it mean for the U.S., which is saddled with broken institutions and has already bungled and delayed its response at nearly every stage? Here in New York, we are about to enter our third week of sheltering in place; in San Francisco and Seattle, the social-distancing orders have been in effect even longer. Yet there is no clarity to be found from the federal or state or local level for how long these measures will last. And there is no public or concrete plan for, and little visible discussion about, what it would mean to sunset them: how and at what point and in what ways we will try to exit this temporary-but-indefinite wartimelike national bunkering almost all 330 million of us now find ourselves in. What, exactly, is the endgame here?
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247596537103949826


> Republicans are pushing more money for the Paycheck Protection Program - less than a week into its existence, amid tons complaints from businesses about the application process.
> 
> On a webinar today with thousands of firms that answered a poll, only ONE said it had received funds
> 
> Nobody has yet received a rebate check, and I don't think any states have distributed the higher unemployment benefits.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247670765740228611

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247671322144051201


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> That crazy bitch infecting people, if true, is totally fucking crazy. Crazy bitch is crazy. Covid-19 is far from a death sentence. So saying she's taking people down with her is just extra fucking crazy.


No. Corona itself isn't killing people but it's killing most people with an existing illness (or combination of illnesses) that they would have otherwise been able to live with for another few years, or even decades in some cases.

Corona is less of the killer than the asshole who can beat Corona but still hangs out in a public space infecting someone else who may be at risk.

They might as well be terrorists because even when terrorists go on a shooting rampage or blow themselves up in a mosque also leave survivors .. so according to the logic of Corona Terrorists, terrorism really isn't that big of a deal since it kills fewer americans than the flu.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247620593387798534


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247603748211437575
😬


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Israel brings 1 million masks from China for IDF soldiers


The masks were procured from China and shipped to Israel in order that the IDF can begin using them within days.




www.jpost.com













Singing stops in Italy as fear and social unrest mount


Three weeks on from start of lockdown, Italians are seeing that everything is not all right




www.theguardian.com













Moscow Has Most Of Russia's COVID-19 Cases, But Work Stoppages Are Nationwide


Moscow's spike in COVID-19 infections has forced an economic shutdown in far-flung territories where the coronavirus has so far shown minimal bite.




www.npr.org






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247720074846384130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247762091542364161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247598876472872960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247661125690417153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247604681389596676








Exclusive: Jump in Jakarta funerals raises fears of unreported coronavirus deaths


The number of funerals in Jakarta rose sharply in March, a development the governor of Indonesia's capital city said suggested that deaths from the new coronavirus may be higher than officially reported.




www.reuters.com


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247620593387798534


Why why why. I mean..... why.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> Why why why. I mean..... why.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

* BREAKING NEWS *

THE GOVERNMENT WILL BE LIFTING RESTRICTIONS IN PARKS AND BEACHES DURING THE EASTER BREAK.

The Government has announced today that, for the Easter break, certain groups are allowed to go to parks and Beaches and invite friends round for BBQ’s.

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

While the majority of the population will remain in lockdown the following groups will be allowed to gather together at parks and beaches:

Imbeciles
Half wits
Morons
Troglodytes
Ignoramus’
Simpletons
Illiterates
Idiots
Dickheads
Twats
Flat earthers
5G Nutjobs

Anyone not in those groups must follow the guidelines set out by the Governments regarding social distancing.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Spain has been getting hit hard and yet during international women's day thousands gathered and marched. SMART!

I'm sure they'll say the patriarchy is more dangerous than the bug. I mean it kills less than the flu after all!

I thought Americans were generally dumb but Europeans and the Chinese are giving them a run for their money, well gotta keep hiding those deaths China. Protect that economy as best as you can because after this, things are gonna change.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Robert F Kennedy just called out Bill Gates on Instagram for vaccine scheme*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-s-9ZjH0YP/


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would be all for the lockdown to be extended into June in the UK if it means this calms the virus down for a while.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

UK surpasses Italy's worst day for coronavirus deaths as 938 fatalities take toll past 7,000


THE UK has surpassed coronavirus-ravaged Italy’s deadliest day after 938 Brits died from the disease – taking the grim total to over 7,000. Positive cases in the UK have also hit 60,733…




www.thesun.co.uk






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247752842137358337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248002247746891776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247516312915439616
You tell 'em, Chief!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus, once it really takes hold of Africa....


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CDC issues new guidance for essential workers exposed to coronavirus


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Wednesday issued new guidelines aimed at getting workers who have been exposed to the coronavirus in critical fields back to work faster.&nbs…




thehill.com


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I would absolutely love a mandate that everyone is required to wear masks in public. My job is considered “essential”, and it would be great if we were all required to protect each other as much as possible when engaging in our daily activities since we can’t seem to take it upon ourselves to do so without being forced to.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

*IHME Model Reduces 100k-200k Deaths Projection to 30k-120k - Bongino*

The estimates keep dropping. We went from a modern black death, to a modern Spanish flu, and now we're in "bad flu season" territory.

This is looking more and more like one of the most overhyped events in world history. I can't believe how many of you are still in a state of panic. You're running weeks behind the truly informed.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

It doesn't matter whether it's 300k deaths or 3 deaths if you or your family is one of them.

Those are not numbers, those are real people.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

The Body said:


> *IHME Model Reduces 100k-200k Deaths Projection to 30k-120k - Bongino*
> 
> The estimates keep dropping. We went from a modern black death, to a modern Spanish flu, and now we're in "bad flu season" territory.
> 
> This is looking more and more like one of the most overhyped events in world history. I can't believe how many of you are still in a state of panic. You're running weeks behind the truly informed.


There are still legitimate concerns. I know plenty of people who've contracted the virus and are fine, but I know others who needed to be hospitalized and who have died from it. At the very least I think it proposes a serious enough threat to warrant caution and take some unordinary measures.

I am not in a state of panic, but I'm definitely not in a rush to shake hands with strangers either. And in 2-4 weeks I'm hoping we can resume life as we knew it before... even if it involves masks, gloves and social distancing.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Miss Sally said:


> Spain has been getting hit hard and yet during international women's day thousands gathered and marched. SMART!
> 
> I'm sure they'll say the patriarchy is more dangerous than the bug. I mean it kills less than the flu after all!
> 
> I thought Americans were generally dumb but Europeans and the Chinese are giving them a run for their money, well gotta keep hiding those deaths China. Protect that economy as best as you can because after this, things are gonna change.


Celebrating Women's Day was a mistake, but do you think that in March 8th anyone thought the virus was spreading like this? By March 7th we had just over 500 cases, and it looked like it was mostly controlled and limited. It's also funny that some people, for some reason, are always trying to put the spotlight on that event. But that same day, Vox (the far right party whose agenda closely reminds of the Tea Party and Trump) celebrated its congress, with it general secretary being there with a 'flu' that turned out to be covid19. 



The Body said:


> *IHME Model Reduces 100k-200k Deaths Projection to 30k-120k - Bongino*
> 
> The estimates keep dropping. We went from a modern black death, to a modern Spanish flu, and now we're in "bad flu season" territory.
> 
> This is looking more and more like one of the most overhyped events in world history. I can't believe how many of you are still in a state of panic. You're running weeks behind the truly informed.


Is this real life? Hundreds of elderly people (and younger people with previous diseases) dying in nursing homes and hospitals every single day without even having the opportunity of being with their beloved ones, and you're talking about overhyped? Dude, this is plain messed up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/fxoxti

Interesting as heck. And this is with extreme social distancing by multiple countries to reduce the spread of covid-19 too.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Me and my family are continuing to make out like bandits in all of this. My mom and girlfriend were laid off. Stimulus checks gives them $600 a week extra in unemployment. They're making more money than when they were working now. Then they've got the stimulus money coming, I have about 85-90% of the $1,200 coming in as well. I'm working from home, it's about 1/3 of my normal work load. I'm getting paid. And my student loan company just told me interest rates are now at 0% and I don't have to make a payment until October. I pay about $600 a month. 

Then throw in the fact that I've had my vacation cancelled and can't do anything and I'm spending way less money. The credit card companies are gonna owe me money because I have airline ticket refunds coming and my Wrestlemania tickets coming in.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

UK lockdown confirmed until may at least. 

Good news.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Drone video may show inmates burying coffins on NYC’s infamous Hart Island


Disturbing new drone video shows a crew of city inmates in protective gear burying coffins in a mass grave on Hart Island — where the city says it may bury the mounting dead from the COVID-19…




nypost.com





NYC may start using the island they use to bury the homeless as a mass grave for deceased coronavirus patients.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248127760951902208
I remember reading about this back in February. Watching mainstream media sources paint this sort of stuff as new is almost comical at this point.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

*Bill Barr Calls For End To ‘Draconian’ Coronavirus Restrictions On May 1 - Daily Caller*

Based on how infectious this virus is, the fact that millions of Americans are almost certainly already infected, and the relatively small death tolls (which are likely grossly inflated), I'd put the true fatality rate at under 0.5%. That's nowhere near bad enough to warrant the damage we're doing by hiding away like frightened children.

Yes, people will get infected. Yes, people will die. That's the risk we pay for living life. It's no different than the risk we face of dying in an auto accident every time we step in a car, yet I hardly think anyone would suggest we stop all travel to save those lives.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248656214642262016
couldn’t cops just hand out masks? Or the train station actually tell people masks are mandatory.

Another example of violence and punishment before humanity society we live in.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

A few people me and my family know of are either ill or have died in the past 7 days.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

USA bout to overtake Italy in highest death toll.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248642293554270208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248721936504500224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248748834068430850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248747841306198017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248743823091646465
http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1248745113947377664

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1248742956040892418

http://twitter.com/CNBC/status/1248323677898366978









NYC inmate released over coronavirus fears arrested in connection with bank robbery


A man with a violent criminal history who was released from a New York City jail last month amid fears over the coronavirus pandemic was reportedly re-arrested for an alleged bank robbery.




www.foxnews.com













Police: Utah woman attacked by parolee freed due to virus


SALT LAKE CITY (AP) — A man who was released early last week from a Utah halfway house because of the spread of the coronavirus attacked a woman in her home two days later, tying her up and threate…




www.abc4.com













COVID antibody test in German town shows 15 percent infection rate


A team at the University of Bonn has tested a randomized sample of 1,000 residents of the German town of Gangelt and found a 15 percent infection rate




spectator.us













Prisoners Riot as Coronavirus Tensions Rise


Coronavirus-fueled tensions inside the nation’s prisons and jails are boiling over into riots, standoffs and hunger strikes, most recently at a Washington state penitentiary and a federal facility in Louisiana.




www.wsj.com













A conundrum for New Yorkers: Social distancing in the subway


NEW YORK (AP) — They let trains that look too crowded pass by. If they decide to board, they search for emptier cars to ride in...




apnews.com













Coronavirus: Should the world worry about Singapore's virus surge?


With cases increasing in tightly-packed dormitories, experts say Singapore offers a salutary lesson.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> Celebrating Women's Day was a mistake, but do you think that in March 8th anyone thought the virus was spreading like this? By March 7th we had just over 500 cases, and it looked like it was mostly controlled and limited. It's also funny that some people, for some reason, are always trying to put the spotlight on that event. But that same day, Vox (the far right party whose agenda closely reminds of the Tea Party and Trump) celebrated its congress, with it general secretary being there with a 'flu' that turned out to be covid19.


Oh? Did the Vox event have as many people as the Women's March? Oh please do share the numbers so we can compare! How many people do you think had the "flu" at the women's march?

It could be that the march is talked about because it had thousands of people from all over coming in, people were warned and they still came. People knew the virus spread easily, they just didn't think it would happen to them. Now places like Spain and Italy are reaping the whirlwind. It doesn't matter what event it is, who it's for or what it's about it. It was stupid. Stop trying to defend this event, I'm sick of people getting butthurt because they cannot accept idiocy comes in all forms.









How Europe failed the coronavirus test


Contagion’s spread is a story of complacency, overconfidence and lack of preparation.




www.politico.eu





Anyone not worried about the virus should look at these concerns, 1. It is very contagious and it can live for weeks. 2. It can kill anyone, some people get over, some die. The reason there's no fully set parameters for this is very worrisome and the virus is still very new and young. There's big reason to be concerned.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248656214642262016
> couldn’t cops just hand out masks? Or the train station actually tell people masks are mandatory.
> 
> Another example of violence and punishment before humanity society we live in.


Violence is going to increase as the virus keeps rampant. 

I expect violence from the Government and people to increase. 

It also wouldn't surprise me that some random citizen kills someone because they fear that person has the virus.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Morrison17 said:


> It doesn't matter whether it's 300k deaths or 3 deaths if you or your family is one of them.
> 
> Those are not numbers, those are real people.


I appreciate the sentiment, but this is an emotional response. We need logical responses.

The first thing we have to accept is that China's disgusting behavior has gotten us in a mess in which there are no ideal outcomes. We have but two paths, and both paths are littered with death and ruin. Thanks, China.

The question is, which path is less destructive? This is the trade off we have to consider. In order to do that, we have to gauge the risks of both options.

What are the risks of continuing to keep the country on lock down?

What are the risks of re-opening the country?

Which risk is bigger, and why?

Most will say the risk of re-opening the country is bigger because it will cost more lives. These people grossly underestimate just how much economic and livelihood damage is being done, how traumatic that damage will be, and how destructive the fallout of that trauma will be.

Depression will rise. Suicides will rise. Drinking and drug abuse will rise. Domestic abuse will rise. This is on top of the financial ruin.

Is this virus bad enough to accept those things? If the fatality rate were what we thought it was a month or two ago, I'd say yes.

Knowing what we now know, with huge hints that the virus has a fatality rate well under 1%? I don't think so.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fascinating. Have been hearing this from others, too:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248821174676660224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248776596342935555








Coronavirus Crisis Legacy: Mountains of Debt


The government and the private sector are going deeper in the hole to survive the economic shutdown. The debt could be a drag on recovery if businesses and individuals hold back on investment and spending. Economists say low interest rates should help manage the soaring debt load.




www.wsj.com













San Franciscans tired of the Spanish flu threw off their masks on Nov. 21, 1918. They lived, and died, to regret it


The Spanish flu of 1918 carries an important message for the Bay Area in the coronavirus...




www.sfchronicle.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248545516939444224
Tucker Carlson should apologize to Stephanie Ruhle for this:









Tucker Carlson’s wildly deceptive edit of Stephanie Ruhle reveals his contempt for the working class







www.mediamatters.org






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248767849440718848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248764464138199040


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thousands have died in nursing homes around the U.S. But the federal gov't isn’t tracking them.


The numbers are likely a significant undercount, given the limited access to testing and other constraints, state officials and public health experts say.




www.nbcnews.com







http://www.newsobserver.com/news/coronavirus/article241890896.html











Coronavirus found in air samples up to 13 feet from patients


A new study examining air samples from hospital wards with COVID-19 patients has found the virus can travel up to 13 feet (four meters) -- twice the distance current guidelines say people should leave between themselves in public. The preliminary results of the investigation by Chinese...




news.yahoo.com













Coronavirus patients report strange new symptom: ‘Fizzing’


One patient described it as “an electric feeling on my skin.”




nypost.com













New Whitmer order bans 'travel between residences,' with a few exceptions


Beginning Saturday morning, travel between residences will be banned, except for limited purposes.



www.freep.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248778392230449155








Italy extends lockdown despite business pressure


Italian Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte on Friday refused to bow to business pressure and extended the Mediterranean country's economically-crippling lockdown until May 3. Conte made the announcement after Italy's official COVID-19 toll climbed by another 570 fatalities to 18,849 -- more than




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

- Flu causes a bit less than 15,000 deceases in Spain every year. 

- Since 3th March (so, one month and one week ago), covid19 has killed at least 16,350 people. And there are just confirmed cases, but estimations say it may be double or triple that cipher. No country has the exact numbers of death by coronavirus. 

- We will have to wait many weeks before we can begin leaving the quarantine. A lot more people will have died by then. 

All of that even despite of the quarantine. Can we start imagining how many people would die if we said "meh, shit happens, economy must be the only priority, fuck the elderly"? Logical responses shouldn't be mistaken for plain cynicism.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> - Flu causes a bit less than 15,000 deceases in Spain every year.
> 
> - Since 3th March (so, one month and one week ago), covid19 has killed at least 16,350 people. And there are just confirmed cases, but estimations say it may be double or triple that cipher. No country has the exact numbers of death by coronavirus.
> 
> ...


I want to agree with you but Sweden with no quarantine exists. And they seems to be doing well.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> - Flu causes a bit less than 15,000 deceases in Spain every year.
> 
> - Since 3th March (so, one month and one week ago), covid19 has killed at least 16,350 people. And there are just confirmed cases, but estimations say it may be double or triple that cipher. No country has the exact numbers of death by coronavirus.
> 
> ...


The thought that it only is going to target elderly and that if you get it once, that's it, is going to cause a lot of problems.

I'm going out on a limb and going to say China doesn't have the virus under control, there's been reports that they're burning bodies and hiding information. There was also an article on CNN I believe (forgot which site it was but pretty sure CNN) where the evidence that the bug came crom a lab in China is mounting.

Now my question is, if it turns out that the bug isn't natural and is in fact a bioweapon that escaped China, what are the Governments around the world going to do about it? We worry about nukes but it seems more likely some idiotic Government lets a biological weapon loose and kills loads of people and they take no responsibility.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> I want to agree with you but Sweden with no quarantine exists. And they seems to be doing well.


Well, I can only talk about my country with full knowledge. There's still no explanation as for why in some countries the virus have 'exploded' in a more violent way or earlier. But many countries that apparently had it under control and didn't take quarantine measures at first because of that are now having their own peaks, like UK, USA and France. I have no idea what is Sweden doing, if they could do more tests or why they have less cases (even then, according to worldmeters, their daily cases have been increasing, so I wouldn't be too confident).



Miss Sally said:


> The thought that it only is going to target elderly and that if you get it once, that's it, is going to cause a lot of problems.


Even if that was the case, there's something really sad about it. The generation that is endangered by the virus the most are the people who had the *shittiest* chilhood because of the Second World War and, in Spain's case, the Civil War. These are "the children of the post war". Now that generation have to endure some people saying that they are acceptable casualties. And of course, I agree about what you said. That's probably the reason many countries applied measures too late.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Its funny that at the start of this, people were saying it was a global conspiracy to make the numbers seem higher than what they are. Months on and its clear its actually the opposite. So many people are dying in their homes and sent straight to the morgue. 

We don't seem to get much information about the breakdown of healthy vs. unhealthy, young vs old. Where is all this data? Its clear there are two strains of the virus. Which is spreading faster and in which country?

I'd be surprised if China could hide that many deaths, though I guess it could in rural parts. Rermember China isn't quite like North Korea. The citizens have online profiles, an actual presence or identity thats know to others. You couldnt throw 100,000 in a pit and hope no-one notices in 2020.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I just came out of an academy (was transition careers). I was hearing about the whole Corona virus thing, but didn't know how serious it was until I started to follow it. This is hella bad honestly. Lots of people are losing their jobs, hour cuts etc. I feel sorry for people, but this is why you should save some money for cases like this man. You never know when shit can get bad and this is one of those examples to pay your bills you know.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

li/<o said:


> I just came out of an academy (was transition careers). I was hearing about the whole Corona virus thing, but didn't know how serious it was until I started to follow it. This is hella bad honestly. Lots of people are losing their jobs, hour cuts etc. I feel sorry for people, but this is why you should save some money for cases like this man. You never know when shit can get bad and this is one of those examples to pay your bills you know.


The biggest corporations in the US can't grasp this concept (evidenced by their constant need for bailouts) let alone the working poor in America. At least the latter group has the excuse of lacking the 'income vs. cost of living' and having the smallest, almost non-existent, safety net afforded to them by the government.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not that corporations can't grasp this, it's that they know the US govt will bail them out since the corporations call the shots. Just think of the US as corporations = the federal government.

I agree that it's at least possible that China is lying about the death toll there. I think it's even likely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> It's not that corporations can't grasp this, it's that they know the US govt will bail them out since the corporations call the shots. Just think of the US as corporations = the federal government.
> 
> I agree that it's at least possible that China is lying about the death toll there. I think it's even likely.


Quite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249018068484923392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248682125819289600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249060054013292545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249091411976339462








Total Number of Confirmed Deaths in U.S. Surpasses Italy (Published 2020)


For the first time, the government has declared all 50 states a major disaster for the same event. Some pastors plan to hold Easter services despite stay-at-home guidance.




www.nytimes.com







http://twitter.com/shadihamid/status/1248664536078483462











JPMorgan Predicts GDP Will Completely Crater, Forecasts a Staggering 40 Percent Second Quarter Drop


With the coronavirus outbreak having already resulted in massive unemployment across the U.S., JPMorgan believes the gross domestic product (GDP) will absolutely crater during the second quarter of 2020.




www.mediaite.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249029335891070976
Singapore seems to stand as a vivid notification that there are no shortcuts, in spite of many wishing to have shortcuts willed into existence here.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


> I want to agree with you but Sweden with no quarantine exists. And they seems to be doing well.


Well let´s look at the recent data.

Sweden 10 mio inhabitants

100 cases: March 6th
Reported cases: 10151
Reported death: 887
Death rate: 8.7%

Norway 5.4 mio inhabitants

100 cases: March 6th
Reported cases: 6408
Reported death: 119
Death rate: 1.8%

Finland 5.5 mio inhabitants

100 cases: March 13th
Reported cases: 2905
Reported death: 49
Death rate: 1.7%

Denmark: 5.8 mio inhabitants

100 cases: March 10th
Reported cases: 6014
Reported death: 260
Death rate: 4.3%

If we assume rather similar death rates there could be as many as 50000 cases in Sweden already (40000 of which are undetected) and following social distancing rules on a voluntary basis. I´d say the measures of the other countries have proven more effective in the short term at least.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

I laughed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So many videos online of _Daigou _members over the past month or so simply hoarding enormous quantities of items in Australia. Rather sickening. Good to see someone--an old man, no less--confront this behavior. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249048005283426305
Excellent map: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249170471486132224


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

This article's from March 19th. In the more than three weeks since it was written, the projected death toll from the coronavirus has plummeted, all while unemployment has sky rocketed.

People like Dr. Fauci have shown zero understanding of the dire consequences of economic ruin, and therefor should be dismissed from any and all discussions of when the country can re-open. If you don't understand the risks and rewards of *both* options, you simply are not in a position to have a valid opinion on the matter.

Back to baking cookies in a tree for Dr. Fauci.

*Chillingly, Scariest Coronavirus Death Toll May Not Come from COVID-19 - CCN*



CCN said:


> *Recession is Deadlier Than Coronavirus*
> 
> So far COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus has been a factor in over 8,000 deaths globally. But the Great Recession claimed far more lives. A study by researchers at Imperial College London linked 500,000 cancer deaths to the Great Recession. They found unemployment and health care cuts lead to these half a million tragedies.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Body said:


> This article's from March 19th. In the more than three weeks since it was written, the projected death toll from the coronavirus has plummeted, all while unemployment has sky rocketed.
> 
> People like Dr. Fauci have shown zero understanding of the dire consequences of economic ruin, and therefor should be dismissed from any and all discussions of when the country can re-open. If you don't understand the risks and rewards of *both* options, you simply are not in a position to have a valid opinion on the matter.
> 
> ...


Well if people starve to death in America in two months, then maybe you should ask yourself, if you need a little more communism in your lives, sorry the rest of the advanced world calls it social security.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Well if people starve to death in America in two months, then maybe you should ask yourself, if you need a little more communism in your lives, sorry the rest of the advanced world calls it social security.


The real Ventura would smack him for being an edgy ancap using his likeness.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

No wonder leftists want the U.S. to stay on lock down forever. It's given them the totalitarian utopia they've always dreamed of. They've already used P.C. bullying to control speech. Now they can control every day life. We can all be left-wing drones who think, speak, and behave only as our overlords permit. It'll be great!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249225742396817414

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249427048852074496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249372146352128004

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249380616300384260

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249178676052332547
http://twitter.com/Convertbond/status/1248986806730788867

Reportedly about 50% in Ireland thus far. 

http://twitter.com/edrennie77/status/1249028359855759361

http://twitter.com/edrennie77/status/1249032522291458048









Dozens arrested in Brussels riots during lockdown


Violence follows the death of 19-year-old man who was hit by a police car after evading checks.




www.politico.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kashkari Says U.S. May Face 18 Months of Rolling Shutdowns











The Latest: Electric bands for Koreans who break quarantine


The Latest on the coronavirus pandemic. The new coronavirus causes mild or moderate symptoms for most people...




apnews.com









__





El Salvador president threatens drivers violating coronavirus rules


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/EL SALVADOR (PIX):El Salvador president threatens drivers violating coronavirus rules




news.trust.org













In El Salvador, gangs are enforcing the coronavirus lockdown with baseball bats


Street gangs in El Salvador have turned from extortion and killing to enforcing social distancing restrictions, often with threats and baseball bats.




www.latimes.com













New Zealand's PM Is Leading A Masterclass On Coronavirus Response


Since the very beginning, Ardern's taken swift action and has demonstrated an emotional intelligence that spans far beyond the usual administrative know-how—addressing concerns that stem both from the nation’s hospitals as well as kitchen tables.




www.forbes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249293831750762497








Tourists forced to write 'sorry' 500 times over India lockdown breach


Ten foreigners who broke a coronavirus lockdown in an Indian town made famous by the Beatles, were forced to repent by writing "I am so sorry" -- 500 times, officials said Sunday. The nationwide lockdown was imposed near the end of March, with residents permitted to leave their homes only




news.yahoo.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249553018703486976
Sweden no!









Swedish PM could tighten coronavirus restrictions


Stefan Lofven, Sweden's prime minister, said today that after taking a 'flexible' approach to restricting movements within its borders, the country's coronavirus measures were 'not good enough'.




www.dailymail.co.uk









__





Kremlin says Moscow hospitals flooded as coronavirus death toll passes 100


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/RUSSIA-MOSCOW (TV, PIX):Kremlin says Moscow hospitals flooded as coronavirus death toll passes 100




news.trust.org


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

What the hell is going on with the United States Postal Service? I hear they are getting hit hard too during the pandemic, fear shutting down, and government is not helping them??


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245560150561361920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249610944411557890


Clique said:


> What the hell is going on with the United States Postal Service? I hear they are getting hit hard too during the pandemic, fear shutting down, and government is not helping them??




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249290950268145664
Studying the situation with the pension pre-funding, which goes into the Congressional slush fund in any case, this fellow's reading of it appears correct. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249306985474019329


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Clique said:


> What the hell is going on with the United States Postal Service? I hear they are getting hit hard too during the pandemic, fear shutting down, and government is not helping them??


Can't have mail in votes if there is no mail


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249459215963287552
Can confirm.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249573544373227521
No quick fixes.









'We just can’t feed this many': 10,000 seek S.A. Food Bank help as COVID-19 ravages economy


The crowds seeking basic necessities are getting larger and the San Antonio Food Bank is struggling to keep up with the demand caused by the economic fallout of the coronavirus pandemic.




www.expressnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249634707215659008








George Stephanopoulos reveals COVID-19 diagnosis weeks after wife Ali Wentworth tested positive


Stephanopoulos has been working from home for the past several weeks.




www.goodmorningamerica.com













Trump shares tweet from supporter calling for Fauci to be fired







thehill.com













Wall Street sell-off gains steam, Dow now down more than 550 points


Stocks dipped as investors continued to weigh the coronavirus outlook along with a historic oil production cut.




www.cnbc.com













Officials confirm first COVID-19 deaths in Wakulla and Jefferson Counties


A 65-year old Wakulla County man and a 93-year old woman in Jefferson County have died from COVID-19.




www.wctv.tv





A good way to drive oneself crazy is to tune in to Fox News for only two or three minutes. All anyone can talk about on that channel is how "the economy has to be reopened," and they seem to always sound like completely petulant children over it, haha.

Obviously some intelligence has to be applied with with an economic reopening. Point is we are not where we need to be to make an economic reopening feasible so long as the R0 is above 1.

Too many conservatives in the U.S. and elsewhere are failing this IQ test with notably high time preference.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249543595473895425
Fascinating:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249657779498950657
http://twitter.com/ClimateOfGavin/status/1249403918997651458

http://twitter.com/carlzimmer/status/1249510356361326593

http://twitter.com/LionBlogosphere/status/1249661384478130177

http://twitter.com/greenhousenyt/status/1249331164445380609

http://twitter.com/FergalBowers/status/1249672594439225345

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1249709004508594182









Dozens detained as rioting hits locked-down Brussels


BRUSSELS (AFP) - Forty-three people were detained by police in the Belgian capital on Saturday (April 11) when rioting broke out following a fatal accident between a police vehicle and a young man on a scooter, authorities said. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com













In Mexico, beach towns block themselves off because of virus


MEXICO CITY (AP) — In Mexico, beach towns have begun blocking off roads — in some cases, constructing barricades of rubble across roadways — to seal themselves off from the outside world in a bid to stop the new coronavirus from entering...




apnews.com





http://twitter.com/FergalBowers/status/1249699447501656064

http://twitter.com/FergalBowers/status/1249700119349547012

http://twitter.com/FergalBowers/status/1249698026320510977

This whole thread is worth reading:

http://twitter.com/V2019N/status/1249344245766316032

Grim and discouraging.

Vaccines do not come into being in only several months' time. A vaccine is not coming to rescue the world before 2021 at the earliest.

The query becomes, how do people go back to work in a safe manner? Should helmets with air filters that are battery-powered be considered? The costs would be dramatic but some bullets will have to be bitten sooner or later.

A plethora of city governments are on the brink of defaulting on bonds while untold hundreds of small businesses are shutting down permanently. (The XFL just crashed and died off among others.)

Could workplace quarantining be an option for those without families? Living among one another?

The matter of testing is at the crux of the exploding problem.

Circling back to the matter of a possible vaccine one day, one area to look toward is, like smallpox before Coronavirus, variolation. By smearing smallpox into little abrasions of the skin, providing bodies with a much milder form of smallpox, human beings were able to conquer smallpox which was spread by the transmission of droplets. In this sense smallpox and COVID-19 are not dissimilar. 

People wielding more power than those floating pitiful concepts such as the ones written above need to risk embarrassment and "failure." Nothing wrong with those so long as one is braving the trials and tribulations of the arena in the fight against this pandemic.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr. Fauci has to go. He should have never been brought on in the first place, not with his shady background as a Hillary boot licker. That was strike one. That he's now proven to be dishonest is strike two. He's shown zero indication he understands the negative consequences of his proposed indefinite lock down. That's strike three. He's out.

Get rid of him today. This morning. Right now.

Anyway, on to more interesting news . . .

*First results of the Corona study in Heinsberg - tagesschau.de*



Christian Wolf said:


> For around two weeks now, research has been carried out in the Heinsberg district on how far the corona virus has already spread. Virologist Hendrik Streeck presented the first interim results on Thursday (April 9th, 2020). According to this, in the particularly affected community of Gangelt, _15 percent of the more than 500 test subjects had a current or already survived infection_.
> 
> *Lower mortality?*
> 
> ...



The pattern continues. Every where either randomized or thorough testing is done, the results come back the same: a high infection rate, and a dramatically lowered fatality rate.

We see it in Germany (15%).
We saw it in Chicago (30-50% antibodies presence).
We saw it in Italy (3%, in early March).
We saw it with the Diamond Princess (19.2% infection rate)

All of the below is calculated from this post, which came straight from Worldometer:

Iceland (5.9% infection rate)
Luxembourg (11.8% infection rate)
Norway (5.3% infection rate)
Sweden (13.3% infection rate)
South Korea (2.2% infection rate)
Interestingly, the two countries from the list with the lowest infection rates were both Middle Eastern countries: the United Arab Emirates (0.8%), and Bahrain (1.54%). It very well could be that the warmer climate of those countries are limiting the virus.

The current official number of U.S. infections is 557,590 -- about 0.16% of the country. If you think that number's even close to the actual number of infections, chances are you're a daily CNN viewer who licks public toilet seats.

Based on the above figures, the likely true number of infections is more than 10x the official number -- 6 million, bare minimum. Even 50x wouldn't be crazy; it works out to an 8% infection rate, which is entirely plausible based on what we're seeing elsewhere.

So, what does this all mean?

It means the virus is far more widespread than most realize.
It means the virus has likely been in the U.S. far longer than most realize -- since late fall or early winter, likely.
Most importantly, it means the virus is far, far less potent than most realize. One-tenth as potent. Maybe less.
I think it's also clear we're being had. The usual suspects have taken a legitimate health crisis, and co-opted it into a political stunt.

This is why no one in the MSM is addressing the things I've said above. They want to create the illusion the pandemic is far worse than it actually is. They want people locked up inside. They want the economy in ruins.

Anything they believe hinders Trump's re-election odds, they want. They're that sick.

It's also why they clutch their pearls whenever the hydroxychloroquine treatment is brought up. We can't be giving people hope, no sir. Just stay locked up inside until we tell you to come out in 6-12 months.

Ain't happening.

America returns May 1st. Be ready.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Your logic is probably correct but there is not enough hospital beds.

Let's take your high estimate and say there is 50 million infected in the US. Which is about 15% of the population. Even with 15 percents hospitals are struggling. Abandon all quarantine measures and you'll get your 60-70%. Around 100k of people will die a lot of whom could have had a chance if there were available hospital beds and ventilators.

Since I'm not from the US I really have no reason to argue about US. However there are people in Ukraine who give zero shit about quarantine and are going to celebrate easter (it's next week for our churches) and infect more people. 
Stupidity knows no borders unfortunately.

Quarantine has to stay for a while. It's all about flattening the curve. We will all eventually get infected, but we should make sure to postpone it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249290950268145664
> Studying the situation with the pension pre-funding, which goes into the Congressional slush fund in any case, this fellow's reading of it appears correct.





Lenny Leonard said:


> Can't have mail in votes if there is no mail


That's fuck up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Your logic is probably correct but there is not enough hospital beds.
> 
> Let's take your high estimate and say there is 50 million infected in the US. Which is about 15% of the population. Even with 15 percents hospitals are struggling. Abandon all quarantine measures and you'll get your 60-70%. Around 100k of people will die a lot of whom could have had a chance if there were available hospital beds and ventilators.
> 
> ...


When healthcare experts suggestions worked to flatten the curve so projected deaths are less than initial projections, idiots like him use it as proof that things are not as serious. When things go to shit, it is these experts' faults and not dear leader that choose to ignore the warnings.

Remember a month ago idiots that still get information from paid conservative propagandists were saying this wouldn't kill anyone in America? Now it is 10s of thousands of deaths is no biggie. It takes a special kind of idiot to believe the pandemic response is some coup to unseat the president instead of trying to reduce the number of preventable deaths. Even with this many deaths, they are trying to argue that there would be more deaths from economic ruin than deaths from the disease to justify their position. Instead of you know, the failure of the president to mitigate economic damage during a time of crisis. Maybe the pandemic exposed the flaws of an overleveraged system with few safety nets? But no, their solution is to add thousands more unnecessary deaths so the system can chuck along.

These same people probably were bitching about Obama's 'lax' reponse to Ebola or Obama is going to 'take away our guns' in one manufactured outrage after another during Obama's years. Probably projecting their own ways of creating fake outrage over fake crisis over the years unto everyone else and couldn't tell a real crisis from a fake one after living the lie for decades.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WHO officials say it's unclear whether recovered coronavirus patients are immune to second infection


"With regards to recovery and then reinfection, I believe we do not have the answers to that. That is an unknown," Dr. Mike Ryan, executive director of WHO's emergencies program, said at a press conference Monday.




www.cnbc.com







http://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2020-04-13/uss-theodore-roosevelt-sailor-dies-from-the-coronavirus



Excellent thread:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249414291297464321








NYU scientists: Largest US study of COVID-19 finds obesity the single biggest 'chronic' factor in New York City's hospitalizations


Doctors at NYU Langone Health center conducted the largest study so far of US hospital admissions for COVID-19, focused on New York City. They found obesity, along with age, was the biggest deciding factor in hospital admissions, which may suggest the role of hyper-inflammatory reactions that...




www.zdnet.com







Algeria declares nationwide lockdown as COVID-19 death toll hits 130 - Xinhua | English.news.cn











Mafia distributes food to Italy's struggling residents


Organised crime groups offer support to quarantined families who have run out of cash




www.theguardian.com










Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Body said:


> No wonder leftists want the U.S. to stay on lock down forever. It's given them the totalitarian utopia they've always dreamed of. They've already used P.C. bullying to control speech. Now they can control every day life. We can all be left-wing drones who think, speak, and behave only as our overlords permit. It'll be great!


Can you cite where someone was arrested on their private property? I haven't been enraged by anything today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WHO says Covid-19 is 10 times more deadly than swine flu


The novel coronavirus is 10 times more deadly than swine flu, also called H1N1, which caused a global pandemic in 2009, the World Health Organization said Monday, calling for control measures to be lifted…




www.france24.com













Trump To Announce Advisory Council On Reopening The Country, Shuttered By Coronavirus


"We're going to make a decision, and hopefully, it's going to be the right decision," President Trump said at Friday's White House task force briefing.




www.npr.org













Trump reportedly asked Dr. Anthony Fauci whether it was possible to allow the coronavirus to 'wash over' the US


Last month President Donald Trump controversially touted the idea of letting the coronavirus spread without introducing tough lockdown measures.




www.businessinsider.com













Signs missed and steps slowed in Trump's pandemic response


WASHINGTON (AP) — By the time President Donald Trump first spoke publicly about the coronavirus , it may already have been too late. Interviewed at Davos, a gathering of global elites in the Swiss Alps, the president on Jan. 22 played down the threat posed by the respiratory virus from China...




apnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249786187792826368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249786091353169920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243663378175922188








France extends virus lockdown for another MONTH after death toll hits 14,400


PRESIDENT Emmanuel Macron has extended France’s coronavirus lockdown for another month as he apologised for his government “not being prepared enough” for the crisis. Macron said that r…




www.the-sun.com













N.J. hospitals consider do-not-resuscitate orders for coronavirus patients to protect doctors, nurses


New Jersey hospitals have been hit with a surge of coronavirus patients, which has resulted in an unprecedented number of doctors and nurses getting sick.




www.nj.com













'We need an army': Hiring of coronavirus trackers seen as key to curbing disease spread


“We need an army of 300,000 people” to find the contacts of people infected with the #coronavirus, said former CDC director Tom Frieden.




www.statnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249444808596258817








Austria relaxes coronavirus lockdown measures – DW – 04/13/2020


Austria will begin lifting its coronavirus restrictions on Tuesday. When Chancellor Sebastian Kurz announced the plan it caused a great deal of excitement — but this is the first step in a long process, experts say.




www.dw.com













Silent streets for water festival in Myanmar lockdown


Myanmar’s New Year festival of Thingyan is the country’s biggest public holiday -- normally a week of nation-wide celebration and water-fights, with soaked revelers partying late into the night.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Whatever one thinks of either Donald Trump or CNN, this is rather hilarious in any event:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249827745938505730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249716012599083010


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Whatever one thinks of either Donald Trump or CNN, this is rather hilarious in any event:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249827745938505730


What a clown. Total embarrassment.



Folks are starting to get their stimulus checks this week. Couple friends I know got theirs already. $1,200 helps and more will be needed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

With what appears to be a 2.7% sCFR for Coronavirus, this virus is evidently nothing less than substantially _over 100x deadlier _than the 2009 swine flu pandemic, a pandemic which killed roughly 200,000 people. Let there be no mistake, if there is a question of overreaction versus underreaction, it is becoming clearer by the hour that the latter was pursued by far too many populations, not the latter.



http://twitter.com/brandonadamson/status/1249491860948582400











6 new coronaviruses discovered in bats


Scientists have discovered six entirely new coronaviruses lurking in bats in Myanmar.




www.livescience.com













Virginia pastor who defiantly held church service dies of coronavirus


An evangelical pastor died of COVID-19 just weeks after proudly showing off how packed his Virginia church was — and vowing to keep preaching “unless I’m in jail or the hospital.&…




nypost.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249732760417247232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249428758001602562








Coronavirus Update: Video Shows Homeless Taking Over Car After Car On No. 2 Subway Line


While there's so much focus on having people stay off the streets during the coronavirus pandemic, there's another big problem happening underground.




newyork.cbslocal.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249785193080250371

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249398637567901696








As US hits virus peak, warnings not to ease lockdown too soon


The US coronavirus epidemic appears to be hitting its peak, but scientists are already warning a second wave is possible if President Donald Trump and others move too fast in easing the nationwide lockdown. The big difference is America's federal system of government that delegates powers to the




news.yahoo.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249784419990282240








The schedule-keepers and the scientists


With latest report out of Santa Clara, the scientists are doubling down on the notion that sports and their almighty schedules are not the master here, no matter who has what deadline and bank payment to make.




957thegame.radio.com







> Dr. Jeffrey Smith, Santa Clara County's executive officer, told the county's board of supervisors earlier this week in a story first reported by Rong-Gong Lin II in the Los Angeles Times that he did not expect that it would be safe for “any sports games until at least Thanksgiving, and we’d be lucky to have them by Thanksgiving. This is not something that’s going to be easy to do.” That, on top of Dr. Anthony Fauci's projection in an interview with CBS as director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases that it would be unlikely for COVID-19 to be completely eradicated and that the disease could become seasonal.
> 
> In other words, the scientists are doubling down on the notion that sports and their almighty schedules are not the master here, no matter who has what deadline and bank payment to make. That seems to include in Santa Clara County alone the 49ers, so the NFL, Stanford and San Jose State, so college sports, the Sharks, so the NHL, and high school and youth sports throughout the nine-county. And that's in just one county that at least has made a small dent in its coronavirus arc.
> 
> See, that's the thing. Sports are not individual fiefdoms, as Gundy, the Oklahoma State football coach who said he wanted to use his players as human shields against the illness for the sake of the economy, seems to believe. They are interlocking ecosystems that rely upon each other, and until the virus is severely depleted by vaccines, hospital availability and devotion to quarantines, Santa Clara's problem is Alameda County's problem is Los Angeles' problem is Dallas' problem is Atlanta's problem, multiplied by South America, Europe, Africa, Asia and Australia, where its Rugby League just announced a tentative resumption date of May 28 largely because it is in financial peril.











EU strikes €500bn relief deal for countries hit hardest by pandemic


Compromise reached after Netherlands relents on ‘economic surveillance’ of beneficiary nations




www.theguardian.com







> A messy compromise to unlock €500bn (£438bn) of EU support for countries hit hardest by the coronavirus pandemic has been struck after Italy’s prime minister, Giuseppe Conte, warned that the existence of the bloc was at stake.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey good news the spread of the virus could be waning.

Oh my god you can't be serious it attacks the immune system...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

US to receive 750,000 coronavirus tests from South Korea | CNN Politics


The United States is turning to South Korea -- a country with an aggressive testing regime that President Donald Trump previously downplayed -- to bring approximately 750,000 more coronavirus tests to the US, according to the Federal Emergency Management Agency.




www.cnn.com










42 dead in coronavirus outbreak at Virginia nursing home, more expected


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/VIRGINIA-NURSING HOME:42 dead in coronavirus outbreak at Virginia nursing home, more expected




news.trust.org













Photos show bodies piled up and stored in vacant rooms at Detroit hospital | CNN


Photos shared among emergency room staff at Sinai-Grace Hospital in Detroit show bodies being stored in vacant hospital rooms and piled on top of each other inside refrigerated holding units brought into the hospital's parking lot.




www.cnn.com













Poll Worker at Chicago Voting Site Dies of Coronavirus, Election Officials Say


A poll worker who was stationed at a Chicago voting site on election day has died from the coronavirus, the Chicago Board of Elections said Monday.




www.nbcchicago.com













Phoenix man one of the first in the world to survive COVID-19 after rare ECMO treatment


An Arizona man is now one of the first coronavirus patients in the world to survive from a different kind of treatment after he was dying while using a ventilator.




www.azfamily.com













Why New Orleans Pushed Ahead With Mardi Gras, Even as It Planned for Coronavirus (Published 2020)


A cache of internal emails reveals city officials believed chances were “low” that the festivities would help spread the virus, a prediction that proved tragically off base.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249892881701240832


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Yesterday was Trump's magnum opus. It was the single greatest beat down of the fake news mainstream media we have ever witnessed, or perhaps will ever witness.

In front of tens of millions of Americans, playing on multiple networks, and streaming all over the Internet, Trump exposed these frauds using nothing but their own words.

Streamable videos aren't embeddable on this site, unfortunately, but here's the link for those who missed it:

*President Donald J. Trump Destroys the Fake News Mainstream Media - Streamable*

The guy controlling the on-screen graphics at CNN had a literal nervous breakdown over it. He broke down live on the air. They couldn't believe they just got completely exposed in front of so many millions of people (remember: Trump's daily briefings get enormous ratings). It was great.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Whatever one thinks of either Donald Trump or CNN, this is rather hilarious in any event:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249827745938505730
> ...


Quite funny but still it's sad with all this going on that MSM still does their song and dance.

FOX News is constantly whining about the economy, well how good will the economy be when the virus goes rampant from lifting restrictions? Also maybe when these corporations were selling out American jobs and thinking short term profits over long term goals, they should have had a backup plan. Many businesses are adjusting, yet the mega corps just want more and more bailouts.

CNN is turning everything into a political circus. These MSM clowns would still be at it if 70% of the population died, you'd get better information off the back of a cereal box.

Thank God we have people who know what they're talking about rising above these asshats and actually helping people and giving us useful information. 

Also your Mexico link was funny, I linked one before where protesters are shutting down roads and keeping people out of Mexico. Mexico will never officially shutdown the border as it would by hypocritical looking on their part given the history. The citizens themselves are taking action. I highly doubt it's Americans seeking refuge in Mexico but Mexicans who are in the US on green cards working or in the US illegally which are being turned away. With no work many may try to go home, but they will not get a warm welcome. Mark my words, Mexico will build a wall before the US does to keep out their own citizens trapped in the US.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249890661756735489
lmao


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Neuron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249890661756735489
> lmao


Only in Florida!


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Same day as Linda McMahon declared her pro Trump super pac will spend 18.5 Million in Florida.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Same day as Linda McMahon declared her pro Trump super pac will spend 18.5 Million in Florida.


DeSantis is a Trump cocksucker. He has not made a single move that would be any different from what Trump has said or done.

Thankfully the people here are smarter than the administrators and the public response has finally flattened the curve - but only after people finally had to experience how bad it could get by looking at the disaster in NY. 

The curve here is starting to flatten.










Hurricane season incoming is likely gonna keep the numbers low for the rest of the year and hopefully we'll have a vaccine by then .. if not by early next year. Corona doesn't seem to like the heat. It's getting hotter here too and that is probably contributing to the flattening.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Florida, a state with over 21,000,000 residents, has had 571 official coronavirus deaths. That's a fraction of its typical annual flu deaths.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled fear and ignorance, already in progress.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> Quite funny but still it's sad with all this going on that MSM still does their song and dance.
> 
> FOX News is constantly whining about the economy, well how good will the economy be when the virus goes rampant from lifting restrictions? Also maybe when these corporations were selling out American jobs and thinking short term profits over long term goals, they should have had a backup plan. Many businesses are adjusting, yet the mega corps just want more and more bailouts.
> 
> ...


This period of time is truly reminiscent of the period in which the U.S. invaded Iraq, seventeen years ago, as Fox News has simply become a parody of its _normal _propagandistic self. As you note, it is hardly going to be economically sound when the virus takes off even more from their wholeheartedly desired premature lifting of restrictions. 

One must wonder what sort of manifestation of reality is necessary to penetrate the skulls of the Laura Ingrahams of this world.






U.S. coronavirus deaths set single-day record increase -Reuters tally


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/USA-CASUALTIES (UPDATE 6, GRAPHIC, PIX):UPDATE 6-U.S. coronavirus deaths set single-day record increase -Reuters tally




news.trust.org





New single-day high. 









Coronavirus Death Toll in Europe Likely Far Higher Than First Reported


Newly published figures show deaths linked to the coronavirus in the U.K. have far exceeded preliminary estimates, adding to growing evidence across Europe that daily death tallies don’t reveal the virus’s true toll.




www.wsj.com













Man released from jail amid coronavirus concerns is arrested on a murder charge | CNN


Amid rising concerns of the coronavirus being spread in a Florida jail, many inmates were released early, including Joseph Williams. But a day after his release, Williams was arrested on a murder charge.




www.cnn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249804700360134657








Coronavirus Ravages the Lungs. It Also Affects the Brain.


Clinicians are realizing that the new coronavirus doesn’t just ravage the lungs and hurt the heart, it also can affect the nervous system and brain in a significant proportion of cases.




www.wsj.com













Study shows Americans are lonelier than ever due to coronavirus lockdown


Four in 10 Americans are lonelier now than ever before — as a result of the coronavirus pandemic, according to new research. A survey of 1,055 Americans asked respondents to think about how the out…




nypost.com













Workers churning out America's favorite meat fear for their safety.


One executive encouraged them to "look at this crisis as an opportunity to serve."




www.motherjones.com













Coronavirus social distancing may be needed until 2022: Harvard researchers


Some degree of social distancing may still be needed in the US until 2022 to prevent large outbreaks of coronavirus, according to a group of Harvard disease experts. Researchers from Harvard’…




nypost.com







Covid-19 checkpoints targeting out-of-state residents draw complaints and legal scrutiny




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250440879300423682


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article242023966.html




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250111779574894594

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250448611369816065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250448509544943616
http://twitter.com/AndyBiotech/status/1250397734655401985









Factory shutdowns near WWII demobilization levels in US


WASHINGTON (AP) — American industry collapsed in March as the pandemic wreaked havoc on the U.S. economy...




apnews.com













Coronavirus delivers record blow to US retail sales in March


U.S. retail sales for the month of March were expected to sink by 8.0%, after slipping 0.5% a month earlier.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus: German zoo may have to feed animals to each other


German zoos struggle with a major loss of income due to coronavirus, as running costs remain high



www.bbc.com













Starving, angry and cannibalistic: America's rats are getting desperate amid coronavirus pandemic


"A new 'army' of rats come in, and whichever army has the strongest rats is going to conquer that area," said Bobby Corrigan, an urban rodentologist.




www.nbcnews.com













Record 447 new COVID-19 cases in Singapore, 68% linked to known clusters


A total of 404 new cases are from foreign worker dormitories.




www.channelnewsasia.com













GOP congressman says letting more Americans die of coronavirus is lesser of two evils compared to economy tanking


An Indiana congressman said Tuesday that letting more Americans die from the novel coronavirus is the "lesser of two evils" compared with the economy cratering due to social distancing measures.




edition.cnn.com





All these talks about restarting the economy...fk even Sweden the one developed country not doing a lockdown, has a ban on gatherings of 50 or more people. What fking economy are you restarting that only allow 49 people to gather?


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> *All these talks about restarting the economy..*.fk even Sweden the one developed country not doing a lockdown, has a ban on gatherings of 50 or more people. What fking economy are you restarting that only allow 49 people to gather?


Sorry I don't see the harm in starting the conversation. It's one that needs to be had. Obviously we cannot go on like this forever.

We always adapt. We will find a way to work around the virus for the time being. It beats giving in to fear and letting it destroy everything we've built.

Social distancing, masks, gloves, no large gatherings... whatever it takes. We will find a way.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FriedTofu said:


> Coronavirus: German zoo may have to feed animals to each other
> 
> 
> German zoos struggle with a major loss of income due to coronavirus, as running costs remain high
> ...


It mostly feels like what may be termed "right-wing virtue-signaling." Most of Trump's big talk of "reopening" the "economy" seems to be vacuous "wartime cheer-leading" in the best of lights. 

Trump's re-election bid was, going into 2020, being built around the big line going up, and Coronavirus has devastated that talking point. 

The Laura Ingrahams and Rush Limbaughs are--and this is the most charitable context possible--being penny-wise and pound-foolish (to repeat myself, they are failing this IQ test based on high time preference). 

Speaking on the subject, Sweden's ruling class would be well-advised to dramatically change course.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250395994946224132


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Sorry I don't see the harm in starting the conversation. It's one that needs to be had. Obviously we cannot go on like this forever.
> 
> We always adapt. We will find a way to work around the virus for the time being. It beats giving in to fear and letting it destroy everything we've built.
> 
> Social distancing, masks, gloves, no large gatherings... whatever it takes. We will find a way.


But these people aren't starting the conversation. They are saying to do it ASAP.

What you listed is exactly what people are doing.... Factories deemed essential services are still running. Economic activities in cities aren't built for social distancing. Just riding the public transport daily to work without lockdown measures means no social distancing at all. How are you going to pack the stadiums for sporting events with a rule of no more than 50 people? The number of people shooting a movie is going to be more than 50. You can count tourism and hospitality gone too, which hey, is one of the core business of a certain individual in the White house.

The real reason why the President is so eager to restart the economy is because his businesses are bleeding. The talking head just follow his lead because that's what they do.



DesolationRow said:


> It mostly feels like what may be termed "right-wing virtue-signaling." Most of Trump's big talk of "reopening" the "economy" seems to be vacuous "wartime cheer-leading" in the best of lights.
> 
> Trump's re-election bid was, going into 2020, being built around the big line going up, and Coronavirus has devastated that talking point.
> 
> ...


It makes for strange bedfellows to see the right wing propaganda machine cheering on their punching bag Sweden's refusal of a lockdown. But yeah Sweden's case doesn't look too good compared to her neighbors. Sweden is going to be an interesting control study about whether a lockdown is useful at all long term wise. Could their deaths just be front loaded while the rest of us simply spread out the death over a longer period? Did we end up saving more lives by flattening the curve or were we simply delaying the inevitable?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sweden has very few, if any densely populated areas. There is literally no use of collecting any of their data to make any kind of comparison because it's largely one or to not very densely populated cities and even more sparsely populated villages and towns.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stockholm has less than a million people in the city proper. It has less than 3 million in the metro area. I don't know exactly what the population density is there, but there's no way it's comparable to NYC or Paris. I don't think comparisons are valid at all. Stockholm also isn't a haven for tourists in the same way NYC and Paris are. Stockholm also isn't a crossroads for entire continents either.

If we want data that is comparable we should look at Seoul and Tokyo. I don't think those are perfect relative to NYC and Paris, but they're definitely closer than Stockholm.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Coronavirus: German zoo may have to feed animals to each other
> 
> 
> German zoos struggle with a major loss of income due to coronavirus, as running costs remain high
> ...


This is 100% fake news. Not one of these sites have given an original source of the interview. Even the BBC lmfao has no link to the origin.

Even the local zoo here in my area is asking people for donations to help them as they are a non-profit. They're absorbing the costs, not firing people and making sure the animals are fed.

Like BBC is literally the Fox News of England. Fuck it. These English-speaking bastards take advantage of language differences to spread xenophobia because there's less opportunity for people to verify their bullshit.

Germany has literally one of the largest social welfare programs in the world. Suddenly they're gonna run out of money to help zoo animals.

Fucking brits trying to deflect attention away from their incompetence.



> "Yes, we do have a list of animals that we would have to slaughter first," said Verena Kaspari, director of Neumünster Zoo, confirming initial reports in German media. The animals on the list would be fed to the zoo's lynx, eagles and "Germany's biggest polar bear" Vitus, who is 3.6 meters (over 11 ft) tall.
> *Goats and deer are on the slaughter list "but none of the endangered animals," Kaspari explained. "It's a worst-case scenario, we don't see it getting that way yet, but we have to think of it early enough."*
> A worst-case scenario would be if the delivery of fish and meat was no longer possible, because of a shortage of funds.


Talk about taking things way out of context jfc. They is absolutely worse case scenario planning. It's essentially one of those cases of putting a point on a chart when doing contingency planning just for the sake of it - which a lot of people do when thinking of worst case scenarios. Selling it like it's actually happening, or going to happen is sensationalist and outright irresponsible.

Anyone clutching pearls at this better be a vegan, or a vegetarian.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250457037554749447








Staffing shortage at Delaware chicken plant forcing growers to 'depopulate,' dispose of millions of birds: report


Allen Harim said the chickens were being “depopulated” due to coronavirus-related staffing shortages at its processing plant, which is making it impossible to “harvest the amount of birds” they were previously able to handle.




www.foxnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250547122040197122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250561538139787265








The economic data is even worse than Wall Street feared: 'The economy is clearly in ruins here'


Consumer and manufacturing data showed the hit to the economy from the coronavirus was even swifter and deeper in the early weeks of the shutdown than expected.




www.cnbc.com





The U.S. "Corona Fiefdoms": 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250560293928939523

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250138163231600640


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Trump says U.S. investigating whether virus came from Wuhan lab

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump said on Wednesday his government is trying to determine whether the coronavirus emanated from a lab in Wuhan, China, and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Beijing “needs to come clean” on what they know.

The source of the virus remains a mystery. General Mark Milley, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said on Tuesday that U.S. intelligence indicates that the coronavirus likely occurred naturally, as opposed to being created in a laboratory in China, but there is no certainty either way.

Fox News reported on Wednesday that the virus originated in a Wuhan laboratory not as a bioweapon, but as part of China’s effort to demonstrate that its efforts to identify and combat viruses are equal to or greater than the capabilities of the United States.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

7x0v said:


> Trump says U.S. investigating whether virus came from Wuhan lab
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump said on Wednesday his government is trying to determine whether the coronavirus emanated from a lab in Wuhan, China, and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Beijing “needs to come clean” on what they know.
> 
> ...


Given how massively the US has failed, I can't believe they are still pretending that the US is the envy of anyone around the world. This is fucking hilarious lol. 

I've spoken to dozens of people from ever corner of the globe.

The US is currently considered a failed state and a global laughing stock. The only people who still think America is great are idiots who've never traveled more than 5 miles outside their hick towns or been brainwashed by the military.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

The orange one is making up all sorts of Chinese conspiracies to deflect blame to them. Lets admit it folks, Trump has been horrible at managing this crisis. It got so bad in USA because he has no clue how to handle such a situation.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Reaper said:


> This is 100% fake news. Not one of these sites have given an original source of the interview. Even the BBC lmfao has no link to the origin.
> 
> Even the local zoo here in my area is asking people for donations to help them as they are a non-profit. They're absorbing the costs, not firing people and making sure the animals are fed.
> 
> ...


Lol it is definitely a clickbaity headline. Just found it funny thinking of feeding penguins to polar bears or something. It just a clickbait cry for donations by the zoo to keep operations ongoing, not some BBC conspiracy man. Ease up there. lol


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't understand the people who claim this is about muh freedoms. This thing has killed 30,000 people in a matter of weeks in *spite *of a national lockdown. What does the government gain from imploding the economy? Yes, that's exactly what the ruling class wants, a majority of their economic units sitting in their homes all day not producing and consuming. All the while they protest in favor of a system that makes it impossible for anyone to survive in a long term national emergency.

Here's an actual poll that reflects American opinions on reopening everything.









Americans Remain Risk Averse About Getting Back to Normal


The vast majority of Americans say they would wait before resuming their normal daily activities, even after the government has given the green light.




news.gallup.com































This might come as a surprise to some of the thread viewers, but even a majority of Republicans weren't in favor of opening everything back up when this poll was conducted. I doubt it's changed much since then.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Neuron said:


> I don't understand the people who claim this is about muh freedoms. This thing has killed 30,000 people in a matter of weeks in spite of a national lockdown. *What does the government gain from imploding the economy?* Yes, that's exactly what the ruling class wants, a majority of their economic units sitting in their homes all day not producing and consuming. All the while they protest in favor of a system that makes it impossible for anyone to survive in a long term national emergency.


If citizens cannot provide for themselves, they will look to rely on government.

And if you want to take it even further, should you decide to entertain the conspiracy theory that there exists a globalist regime working from within, then they too would benefit from a weakened U.S. economy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> If citizens cannot provide for themselves, they will look to rely on government.
> 
> And if you want to take it even further, should you decide to entertain the conspiracy theory that there exists a globalist regime working from within, then they too would benefit from a weakened U.S. economy.


If people cannot provide for themselves, they will look to rely on tax exempt churches.

And if you want to take it even further, should decide to entertain the conspiracy theory that there exist a global Orthodox Christian regime working from within, then they too would benefit from a weakened US economy.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> If people cannot provide for themselves, they will look to rely on tax exempt churches.
> 
> And if you want to take it even further, should decide to entertain the conspiracy theory that there exist a global Orthodox Christian regime working from within, then they too would benefit from a weakened US economy.


I was just answering his question.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> I was just answering his question.


And I am sharing with you how silly that answer is.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> And I am sharing with you how silly that answer is.


So you're saying the government has NOTHING to gain by a weakened economy?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250807416872189952
Appetizing.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

White House guidelines for *Opening Up America Again*




__





DocumentCloud







www.documentcloud.org





















Trump tells govs 'you are going to call your own shots' and distributes new guidelines


President Donald Trump unveiled new guidelines on Thursday meant to help states loosen their social distancing restrictions, but in a retreat from his onetime claim of "absolute authority" to restart the economy, he told governors on an afternoon telephone call it was their decision on when and...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250819712566657025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250904510169362432
At this point in time it seems like arguably the best course of action scientifically would be to utilize passive antibody therapy, based in the administering of serums. Approaching COVID-19 in this manner, mimicking what has at least been rather successful in combating an extraordinarily vast spectrum of infectious diseases like measles, pneumococcal pneumonia, group A streptococci, hepatitis B, Ebola and a great many other such diseases. 

Monoclonal antibody products should be found to have some burgeoning ability to simulate the convalescent antibodies. The "Ebola cure" by Regeneron seems like as solid a "blueprint" as any going forward. 









Regeneron gets FDA priority review for Ebola sibling of COVID-19 prospect


The FDA has accepted Regeneron’s filing for approval o | The FDA has accepted Regeneron’s filing for approval of the Ebola drug REGN-EB3 for priority review. REGN-EB3, which comes from the same platform as Regeneron’s COVID-19 antibodies, arrives at the FDA after outperforming ZMapp in a...




www.fiercebiotech.com













Allen Daviau, ‘E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial’, ‘Empire Of The Sun’ Cinematographer Dies Of Coronavirus At 77


Allen Daviau, five-time Oscar-nominated cinematographer who worked on Steven Spielberg’s E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial, Empire of the Sun and The Color Purple, among many other films, died Wedne…




deadline.com













'Jaws' actress Lee Fierro, whose Mrs. Kintner slapped Chief Brody, dies of coronavirus at 91


Lee Fierro, the Martha's Vineyard actress who found fame in an immortal scene in 1975's "Jaws," has died at 91 of coronavirus.



www.usatoday.com













Reopening Hollywood: From Insurance To Testing, Crowd Scenes & Craft Services, Here Are The Pandemic Problems Studios Are Trying To Solve Before The Restart


Editor’s Note: As Deadline continues its Coping With COVID-19 Crisis series on the struggles of people in the entertainment industry impacted by the coronavirus-related shutdowns and layoffs,…




deadline.com













Pakistan worshippers clash with police trying to enforce coronavirus lockdown


Pakistani Muslims at a Karachi mosque clashed with baton-wielding police trying to enforce new curbs on gatherings to prevent Friday prayers and contain coronavirus infections, officials said. After failing to persuade worshippers to pray at home last week, the government in Pakistan's southern




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello. 

@Miss Sally did you yell at your friends for doing this yesterday. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250479006228656128


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Downplaying the *BBC *as "clickbait" ... Fucking hell lol.

The disparity between rich and poor and white and black has become very clear.

There's a push to open up white america because COVID is disproportionately killing black people - who happen to be these "essential workers" (COVID dog whistled for wage slaves) - You don't need to partake, or create a conspiracy to simply notice the system of discrimination has continued to fall neatly along the same racial and class disparities as everything else in America.

Diseases don't care about who they infect. But people certainly can create a system where certain populations are far more vulnerable to both exposure and lack of treatment. You're disadvantaged if you're poor. You're also disadvantaged if you're poor and non-white but since poverty impacts non-whites more in America, therefore you see more deaths amongst black people - including deaths due to existing untreated diseases they could have lived with longer without treatment.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Neuron said:


> This might come as a surprise to some of the thread viewers, but even a majority of Republicans weren't in favor of opening everything back up when this poll was conducted. I doubt it's changed much since then.


As a registered Republican, and can only speak for myself, I agree with your assessment.

.... although, I don’t follow politics on social media and things like that, but this event has brought politics to my every day life, and after seeing the idiocy of soooooooo many Republicans, I’m planning on switching to Independent. Being a republican in this day and age is like being a wrestling fan in this day in age.... it’s embarrassing. I was only right of center anyway, so oh well.

But yeah, we are in a huge mess and quite honestly I have absolutely no idea what the answer could be. I do wonder how many suicides would come from a depression/deep recession that could come from not opening the economy for months and months and months. I can appreciate the fact that there are a lot of factors at play here, but I’m terrified of things opening back up.

If I’m fortunate enough to see it, I absolutely, positively will NOT be going out and about or to social gatherings or anything of the sort if things start opening back up. I don’t care if restaurants require social distancing, waiters with masks and gloves, or disposable menus, I’m not going.

Again, I’ll be thankful if I make it through all of this, but for those of us that are taking this seriously, it’ll be a much longer ride than just, “whenever I’m allowed back out”


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250947568365785088


The_It_Factor said:


> As a registered Republican, and can only speak for myself, I agree with your assessment.
> 
> .... although, I don’t follow politics on social media and things like that, but this event has brought politics to my every day life, and after seeing the idiocy of soooooooo many Republicans, I’m planning on switching to Independent. Being a republican in this day and age is like being a wrestling fan in this day in age.... it’s embarrassing. I was only right of center anyway, so oh well.


So many potential parallels but right now feels like reliving the run-up to the Iraq War with those idiotic protests against the French in early 2003, smashing bottles of French wine and Dixie Chick albums and general foolishness. 









Nearly 100,000 EU citizens remain stranded overseas due to pandemic – as it happened


China denies cover-up as Wuhan death toll revised up by 50%; Brazil’s president fires health minister




www.theguardian.com













Tea party-style protests break out across the country against stay-at-home orders


The gatherings to oppose what critics say is government overreach have been promoted by conservative commentators.




www.nbcnews.com













Smithfield Foods now largest coronavirus hot spot in US, CDC in Sioux Falls to investigate


518 Smithfield Foods employees have tested positive for COVID-19.



www.argusleader.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250948550864908289








Nurse who beat coronavirus pummeled, robbed by group of thugs | ABC 14 News


A New York Metropolis nurse who just lately recovered from the coronavirus was attacked on her way to perform by a team of vicious youths who poorly defeat her and ran off with her purse, police resources and the sufferer advised The Publish. Martha Toscano experienced just gotten out of the 6...




abc14news.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251008806680698882

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250855466030301184


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

At this point I think its smart to start thinking of opening things up. Doing "phase 1" and so on. 
We could just aswell be opening up in 4-5 months and the result could be the same(it spreads big time again). Since a actual and widespread vaccine wont be around until mid 2021(at best) everything up until then is a gamble. 
The people who have a risk factor will not be having any type of normal life for a very long time. Of course, for many they make their own choices and I respect that.

Over here I can still go to the public gym, and its honestly less chance of me getting the virus there(or spreading it) then at my job or in the grocery store.
Ive changed my routines a bit by not going to the grocery store multiple times a week, just shop for a week and thats it(better for the wallet too). 

Considering I can have Covid-19 and not have any symptoms(even though its less of a chance of me spreadin it), I dont see any point to lock myself in. Since I can have it in 5 months too(without symptoms) and spread it. A self-test wont help since it will just show that I dont have it TODAY, but I can have it tomorrow. 

I completely understand Trump when he wants to open up the country as soon as possible. Especially since a lot of people in the US dont have the safety nets like other countries have.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> At this point I think its smart to start thinking of opening things up. Doing "phase 1" and so on.
> We could just aswell be opening up in 4-5 months and the result could be the same(it spreads big time again). Since a actual and widespread vaccine wont be around until mid 2021(at best) everything up until then is a gamble.
> The people who have a risk factor will not be having any type of normal life for a very long time. Of course, for many they make their own choices and I respect that.
> 
> ...


I can't understand your views. 4,500 confirmed deaths (and who knows how many unregistered as covid19) in USA in the last 24 hours. France, UK, Italy and Spain are consistently reporting over 500 confirmed deaths each day. And again, it's likely there are many unregistered covid19 victims. Do you think this is the time for opening up anything? I can understand talking about opening things up when new cases are under 100 each day and deaths are almost non-existent (and, even then, they should do it slowly and carefully). But that won't happen anytime soon. I don't get why but sometimes it looks like you Nordic people don't give a damn o_o.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I find this pandemic to be entirely underwhelming. If it is going to impress me, it needs to start killing at a much higher efficiency rate.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Interceptor88 said:


> I can't understand your views. 4,500 confirmed deaths (and who knows how many unregistered as covid19) in USA in the last 24 hours. France, UK, Italy and Spain are consistently reporting over 500 confirmed deaths each day. And again, it's likely there are many unregistered covid19 victims. Do you think this is the time for opening up anything? I can understand talking about opening things up when new cases are under 100 each day and deaths are almost non-existent (and, even then, they should do it slowly and carefully). But that won't happen anytime soon. I don't get why but sometimes it looks like you Nordic people don't give a damn o_o.


Yes its time. Not full on open, but gradually open up. While people continue with their social distancing and washing their hands. Just that knowledge will do A LOT, just look at the usual flues and what we here call "winter vomiting disease", the number of cases has ended much quicker then it usually does this season. Because of these simple steps.

Deaths will never be non-existent as long as there is no "cure". Which will never happen. We have people dying every day of the flu even though we have vaccine and most have a strong immunesystem against. The virus will never go away. Eventually it will just be like everything else, we have vaccine for it that we take every year(even though not even a majority take it every year and we dont know how much it will help). We will accept that people will continue to die in covid-19, just as we accept that people die of any other seasonal flu that kills hundred of thousands all over the world each season. That what humans do, we adapt.

We need the economy and small businesses to be able to start running again. 

The virus wont spread like it did before as long as people just do the most simple things. If youre sick, stay home and wash our hands when needed. And we take it step by step. 

Gotta remember that the huge amount of cases and death we have right now is because of what we did(or didnt do) months ago. Its not about what we are doing now. And we will be many months away from being where we were, even if we start to gradually opening up.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

People don't care about social distancing and quarantine now. They for sure will not do shit if any restrictions are lifted. 

I wish Ukrainian government had balls to enforce quarantine. People are still going out and walking on the street. 

If everyone sat at home for 3 weeks this shit would end in exactly 3 weeks. But in US and Ukraine and many other countries people don't give a shit, go around doing their business and government has no balls to command to shoot anyone and everyone who breaks quarantine.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> ...


I'm sorry but I can't agree. I wonder, if this wasn't a virus that kills mostly elderly people and these with previous pathologies, if so many people with that mindset would exist. Of course the spreading of the virus is a consequence of the governments being late, but even after more than a month of quarantine in Spain and Italy, people are still dying by over 500 every single day (and, as I said, these are just official numbers). The power of propagation of this virus is way bigger than these of the flu. The lethality is above 10% in many Western Europe countries, reaching a 16% in France. Even if the data is inflated because the actual cases are higher, it's still way higher than the flu. And I think it's jarring that some people are still saying "it's not that bad!". Hell, I would like them to be 80 years old and having to listen to people saying that, well, people die and shit happens, but economy first. This is a disaster because we stopped our economies and, even over a month after that, the number of new cases and deceases is stagnant. Once the virus spreads, people keep getting infected and dying for months. If we just think that washing our hands and wearing masks, we will be able to normally go out like nothing, I don't know if we're being too optimistic. I am not worried about dying from coronavirus, but what if I catch it at the gym, the pool or the academy and then infect any of my over 80 years old grandparents? And the same can be said about my mother, my uncles and my cousins. And there are other family members with pathologies that, while not being old, can be killed if the catch the virus too. It only takes one of us being infected. 

I still think some people trying to be "logical" end up being a bit cynical about all of this -_-


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Reaper said:


> Downplaying the *BBC *as "clickbait" ... Fucking hell lol.
> 
> The disparity between rich and poor and white and black has become very clear.
> 
> ...


What about the disparity between black and indian? Or black and chinese? Because the median household income for both of those groups is higher than it is for whites.

Why do you always present everything through a black and white lens? There are other groups of people living in the U.S. too.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> What about the disparity between black and indian? Or black and chinese? Because the median household income for both of those groups is higher than it is for whites.
> 
> Why do you always present everything through a black and white lens? There are other groups of people living in the U.S. too.


Because literally everything has to be viewed through the lens of evil (insert group I hate here). For some, it's evil ******. For others, it's evil men. For some others, it's evil libtards. And so on and so forth. That's how we've set up our political discourse. Everything is always the fault of the particular group you have convinced yourself is the cause of all the world's problems. 

Critical thinking skills have checked their bags at the door.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Interceptor88 said:


> I'm sorry but I can't agree. I wonder, if this wasn't a virus that kills mostly elderly people and these with previous pathologies, if so many people with that mindset would exist. Of course the spreading of the virus is a consequence of the governments being late, but even after more than a month of quarantine in Spain and Italy, people are still dying by over 500 every single day (and, as I said, these are just official numbers). The power of propagation of this virus is way bigger than these of the flu. The lethality is above 10% in many Western Europe countries, reaching a 16% in France. Even if the data is inflated because the actual cases are higher, it's still way higher than the flu. And I think it's jarring that some people are still saying "it's not that bad!". Hell, I would like them to be 80 years old and having to listen to people saying that, well, people die and shit happens, but economy first. This is a disaster because we stopped our economies and, even over a month after that, the number of new cases and deceases is stagnant. Once the virus spreads, people keep getting infected and dying for months. If we just think that washing our hands and wearing masks, we will be able to normally go out like nothing, I don't know if we're being too optimistic. I am not worried about dying from coronavirus, but what if I catch it at the gym, the pool or the academy and then infect any of my over 80 years old grandparents? And the same can be said about my mother, my uncles and my cousins. And there are other family members with pathologies that, while not being old, can be killed if the catch the virus too. It only takes one of us being infected.
> 
> I still think some people trying to be "logical" end up being a bit cynical about all of this -_-




Lethality isnt something to look at. For example, the flu season 2017-2018 here in Sweden. There was roughly 21.000 confirmed cases of the flu(confirmed by lab) and 1000 of them died. If we look at that, the flu would seem like one hell of a killer. But is it though? No, because probably 1 million(based on years of experience) had the actual flu without seeing a doctor and getting it confirmed by a lab. Thats why we wont know what the lethality of this Covid-19 will be until a few years from now. 
If we only test the ones who are really sick(like we do here in Sweden) the numbers will not be very reliable. 
But if Covid-19 is as contagious as people are saying, we should have a BIG number of people who has had no symptoms or barely any. Or the numbers would have been far, far worse.

Of course its higher then the flu, since our immunesystem isnt ready for it and we dont have anything to battle it. So yes, its a bigger chance for me to get really sick in covid-19 then the seasonal flu.

Then dont visit them. Thats the thing with taking it step by step. The virus isnt going away, you can just aswell infect them a year from now. Are they suppose to stay isolated until a vaccine is complete?
And remember a vaccine is not a cure. Its a chance. Just like with the flu vaccine. If they guess wrong with what type of flu we will be getting, the number of sick and dead will rise. Like it did 2017-2018, they guessed the wrong flu and the vaccine didnt have the proper effect. This covid-19 will most likely be the same thing. It will over time change and become a regular part of our lives where we have a new vaccine every season. 

The big thing is how long should we wait. How long should the countries be on lockdown? Because even if we wait another 3 months until the deaths and cases has gone down, just like you said it only takes one. 



Morrison17 said:


> People don't care about social distancing and quarantine now. They for sure will not do shit if any restrictions are lifted.
> 
> I wish Ukrainian government had balls to enforce quarantine. People are still going out and walking on the street.
> 
> If everyone sat at home for 3 weeks this shit would end in exactly 3 weeks. But in US and Ukraine and many other countries people don't give a shit, go around doing their business and government has no balls to command to shoot anyone and everyone who breaks quarantine.


People walking in the streets arent really a problem. The chance of infecting anyone out in the open are VERY small, depending on how crowded it is. 
It wouldnt end, its not like the virus just dies. It will always be around. And you cant shut a country down altogether. Food has to be distributed, water has to keep running, the elders need to be taken care of, the hospitals need to keep running, the police has to continue stopping crime, transports need to continue to run and someone as to take care of the transports. Even if you keep all the "non-essentials" out of it, there are still gonna be people out there getting infected(with our without symptoms). So when those 3 weeks are up, it will just spread again.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

JasonLives said:


> The big thing is how long should we wait. How long should the countries be on lockdown? Because even if we wait another 3 months until the deaths and cases has gone down, just like you said it only takes one.


they don't have an answer and refuse to offer up any solution.

the 'experts'... and those who think we need to abide by the 'experts'... believe the correct course of action is to literally wait things out for an indefinite period of time until the 'experts' say it's okay for them to leave their house again. could be 3 months, could be 6 months... they literally do not know. and how dare you question them because clearly you just do not care about the loss of human lives. meanwhile they are perfectly okay putting us all at risk for an economic depression.

and yes i fully submit that dr. fauci and his ilk know more about this virus than i do, but these are the same 'experts' who failed to predict this pandemic in the first place and were telling us in Jan/Feb this was not going to be big deal. this on top of their failed projections... AND their inability to measure just how many lives we are saving by doing this.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> So many potential parallels but right now feels like reliving the run-up to the Iraq War with those idiotic protests against the French in early 2003, smashing bottles of French wine and Dixie Chick albums and general foolishness.


Ah yes, the glory days of neo-con inc. Shame I was too young to appreciate it. I only vaguely remember the whole freedom fries debacle and wondering why the Dixie Chicks suddenly dropped off the face of the Earth.



Jay Devito said:


> If citizens cannot provide for themselves, they will look to rely on government.
> 
> And if you want to take it even further, should you decide to entertain the conspiracy theory that there exists a globalist regime working from within, then they too would benefit from a weakened U.S. economy.


This idea can hold weight depending on which perspective you approach it from. Not going to get into a long spiel about this, but the government's legitimacy in America, and most other countries by proxy, is reliant on the economy at least appearing to be successful. They wouldn't risk putting it on hold if they weren't scared of what this virus would do to the economy in an unmitigated situation. Potentially millions of dead in a very short time frame would be far worse for the economy than temporarily suspending it.

I'm sure you're aware of the social engineering that's been dictated onto the populace of western countries for the past several decades, and if you observe the viewpoints of what the population looks at as acceptable compared to just twenty years ago, it is quite clear that it has been working. It would be silly for them to spend several decades building up the current system of neo-liberal soft power globalism only to throw that all that hard work away at the first signs of trouble. A slow burn buildup is much more lucrative for the elites than a swift power grab. Swift power grabs are too noticeable and usually prone to gradual dissolution once the main pillar falls.

Here's a shitty analogy my tired, caffeine addled brain just came up with: It's midnight, you're gently tapping nails into a board when everyone's asleep, silent and unassuming, not wanting to wake anyone up. You'll eventually get your work done, but it will take some time. Getting frustrated with your slow progress and swinging the hammer down hard and too fast will startle everyone around you, they'll get angry and question why you're hammering nails at midnight, and you don't want that. Now I don't know why anyone would be doing carpentry at midnight, but that's beside the point. 

Back to tweet and article dumping:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251044805691478016
Anglo-sphere virtue signalling is UNMATCHED. You're not allowed to take a stroll through a mostly empty park, but you're totally safe if you go to a bridge with hundreds of other people and clap. Hardly any masks, and there's even a guy walking around with an infant.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250781371087441920
Closing borders works.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250859068580868102
oops


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250836976237977601
That broad who dumped her stocks when she first got briefed on the virus, who also happens to be married to an NYSE chairman, is now on a task force to reopen Georgia.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Neuron said:


> They wouldn't risk putting it on hold if they weren't scared of what this virus would do to the economy in an unmitigated situation. Potentially millions of dead in a very short time frame would be far worse for the economy than temporarily suspending it.


Sure, the establishment has used this as yet another excuse for handing over more trillions to the billionaire capitalist class but the $1200 they sent to the working class, however insignificant it may be, is a sign that they understand just how precarious this situation is. And if they are unable to "reopen the economy" without the risk of killing tens of thousands more, they will have no other choice but to give even more money to the people they are forcing to stay home. As much as they despise socialism for the poor and love socialism for themselves, they will do all the socialism for the poor that they have to as long as it keeps them in power. Because if they don't, when the money runs out, people are not going to keep staying at home, and such a scenario risks a complete breakdown of the system and their place within it.

BTW, your carpentry analogy was not complete shit. I understood it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Tater said:


> Sure, the establishment has used this as yet another excuse for handing over more trillions to the billionaire capitalist class but the $1200 they sent to the working class, however insignificant it may be, is a sign that they understand just how precarious this situation is. And if they are unable to "reopen the economy" without the risk of killing tens of thousands more, they will have no other choice but to give even more money to the people they are forcing to stay home. As much as they despise socialism for the poor and love socialism for themselves, they will do all the socialism for the poor that they have to as long as it keeps them in power. Because if they don't, when the money runs out, people are not going to keep staying at home, and such a scenario risks a complete breakdown of the system and their place within it.
> 
> BTW, your carpentry analogy was not complete shit. I understood it.


I said this in the Trump thread but it’s worth repeating here. The economy isn’t going to be up and running again until people aren’t afraid to go shopping. Reopening earlier might make a few bucks for the Cheesecake Factory but we will go back to square one if the virus comes back with a vengeance. The lockdowns will be longer and do severe damage to the market. So it is going to be beneficial to knock this out now.

On the other hand, it can make for a fun drinking game. Every time a commercial comes on talking about “in these challenging times”, you take a drink.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

@Tater Don't forget the $1200 that are going to families are being snatched up by debt collectors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250771236331741184


> According to the wife of the veteran, a USAA representative told her in a phone conversation that they *“shouldn’t have gotten into debt in the first place,”* and refused to give back the $3,400 CARES Act payment.











USAA Changes Policy, Will Return Emergency Coronavirus Payments to Customers


The bank had been using the payments to offset existing debts.




prospect.org







> “For members with negative deposit account balances, USAA will pause the collection of a negative account balance existing at the time their stimulus payment was deposited for 90 days,” wrote USAA spokesman Matthew Hartwig in a statement. “This will allow members access to their full stimulus payment to help cover the costs of rent, food and other important necessities.”


They quickly changed this when they realized how bad it made them look. It's still only a temporary suspension though.









Unsanitized: Mnuchin Knew Two Weeks Ago That Financial Predators Could Grab Emergency Coronavirus Checks


Also, the airline bailout gets locked in, and D.C. lobbying goes virtual. This is The COVID-19 Daily Report for April 15, 2020.




prospect.org







> *First Response*
> *Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin* was told directly in a phone call on April 1 that the $1,200 CARES Act payments to individuals were not protected from private debt collection. Senator Sherrod Brown (D-OH), ranking member of the Senate Banking Committee, informed Mnuchin that the payments could be garnished by private debt collectors, or used by banks to offset existing debts that an individual had with their financial institution.
> 
> The payments are going out this week, two weeks after Mnuchin was first informed about the issue. And under the CARES Act, the Treasury Department has the ability to write rules protecting that payment from being taken by financial actors. But Treasury has done nothing of the sort. On Tuesday the _Prospect _reported that a top Treasury official, on a webinar with bank compliance officers, gave them an effective green light to use the CARES Act payments to offset debts, saying twice that “There’s nothing in the law that precludes that action.” The official also addressed garnishment by private debt collectors, which can commandeer payments if they have a judicial order, saying, “We do understand that concerns have been raised about this legal requirement, but it is a legal requirement at this time,” failing to add that Treasury can suspend that legal requirement through regulatory action.
> ...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Neuron said:


> @Tater Don't forget the $1200 that are going to families are being snatched up by debt collectors.


I haven't forgotten.

True story... I was on the phone with my far right conservative Republican voting mother yesterday and told her about the banks taking that money from people to pay old debts and she didn't believe me. Said they can't do that. She doesn't have a problem believing me when I point out evil shit Democrats are doing but when it is the Republicans or the bankers (who buy both parties), somehow they must be innocent.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Neuron said:


> @Tater Don't forget the $1200 that are going to families are being snatched up by debt collectors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250771236331741184
> ...


Is this what winning feels like?



Tater said:


> I haven't forgotten.
> 
> True story... I was on the phone with my far right conservative Republican voting mother yesterday and told her about the banks taking that money from people to pay old debts and she didn't believe me. Said they can't do that. She doesn't have a problem believing me when I point out evil shit Democrats are doing but when it is the Republicans or the bankers (who buy both parties), somehow they must be innocent.


Sounds like you're the black sheep of your family.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Neuron said:


> Ah yes, the glory days of neo-con inc. Shame I was too young to appreciate it. I only vaguely remember the whole freedom fries debacle and wondering why the Dixie Chicks suddenly dropped off the face of the Earth.
> 
> Back to tweet and article dumping:
> 
> ...


Yes, a true shame you were too young to appreciate that glorious, heady time. The _National Review _running David Frum-penned excommunications of "unpatriotic conservatives," in other words people with sense who were unwilling to cheerfully sign off on the neocons' Middle East agenda, myriad reports detailing how the Office of Special Plans effectively "cooked" U.S. intelligence on behalf of said agenda for Donald Rumsfeld and Dick Cheney, the mocking of the French as "surrender monkeys," it was a fine formative time for many of us. 

Haha, you could not be more correct in your assessment of "Anglo-sphere virtual signalling." We take the gold medal. 

Haha:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251378911621066761
At this point we can only hope that Coronavirus does not become endemic and begin shaving months or years off of human life expectancy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251262150326140930








Jails and prisons spring thousands to prevent coronavirus outbreaks


WASHINGTON — Terry Smith, a 65-year-old Vietnam veteran with PTSD, multiple health issues and a history of homelessness, spent nearly three years in San Francisco County Jail awaiting trial on




www.bakersfield.com













Gas prices fall below 90 cents a gallon at one Wisconsin gas station


Gas prices fall to below 90 cents a gallon, at least at one Wisconsin gas station



www.jsonline.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251273795047845888








US Running out of Frozen Pizzas Amid Ongoing Coronavirus Pandemic


The coronavirus pandemic has seen its impact hit nearly every area imaginable across the world. [...]




popculture.com













Article expired


News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More




www.japantimes.co.jp





http://twitter.com/BW/status/1251179665735266305

How Coronavirus is Upending Ultra-Orthodox Jewish Traditions | NYT News

Von Miller On Coronavirus Diagnosis: ‘We’ve Been Taking This Seriously’ | TODAY









Jazz pianist Ellis Marsalis, who died at 85 from COVID-19, was the patriarch of a legendary musical family


A gifted musician, he devoted much of his life to education, and influenced countless students and disciples.




www.marketwatch.com





Good article on the almost-certain origin story of the pandemic: 









Here's What We Know About How The Coronavirus Crisis Began


Yes, it came from bats. No, it wasn't engineered by a lab in Wuhan.




www.huffpost.com





A small animal interacts with the infected bat; the human captures the infected small animal, bringing it to the wildlife "wet market"; the human and small animal commence the spreading of the virus; pandemic ensues.

http://mobile.twitter.com/AOC/status/1250767653238648834

This indicates that "herd immunity" is probably not going to work going forward: 

http://twitter.com/JeanClaudeFox2/status/1251382266602885121

It is perhaps not representative, but nonetheless fascinating to read for where things stand vis-a-vis the pandemic.

Some people will be moving to Nairobi soon!

http://mobile.twitter.com/CNN/status/1251178690119184386









Eerie photos show flock of vultures circling over empty New York City


The birds of prey were spotted flying across Downtown Manhattan Friday as The Big Apple's coronavirus death toll surged again.




www.dailymail.co.uk





This is so sobering: http://mobile.twitter.com/epi_punk/status/1251355319432667137 Felt sick to my stomach when I read this and more stories out of New York City.

http://twitter.com/AriSchulman/status/1250409819556777985

http://mobile.twitter.com/NimaYaghmaei/status/1251435083464138753

Doubtless other non-COVID-19 deaths have increased, too.

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1251629217193824256









Russia's Coronavirus Cases Pass 980K - The Moscow Times


Russia is the world's fourth most-affected country in terms of infections.




www.themoscowtimes.com





How trustworthy is the _Times of Israel_, one is prodded to wonder? 









US alerted Israel, NATO to disease outbreak in China in November — TV report


White House was reportedly not interested in the intel, but it was passed onto NATO, IDF; when it reached Israel's Health Ministry, 'nothing was done'




www.timesofisrael.com













Netanyahu’s son under fire for tweeting that leftists should die of virus


Prime minister and Meretz party head both condemn statement from Yair Netanyahu accusing Tel Aviv protesters of endangering public health and wishing illness on political rivals




www.timesofisrael.com













Imprisoned Iranian Instagram celebrity has coronavirus, her lawyer says | CNN


Iranian Instagram influencer Fatemeh Khishvand, known as "Sahar Tabar," has contracted coronavirus while in prison accused of blasphemy, according to her lawyer.




www.cnn.com













Turkey’s coronavirus cases highest in Middle East: Live updates


Turkey overtakes Iran after health minister says confirmed infections in excess of 82,300.




www.aljazeera.com







http://twitter.com/Birdyword/status/1250735222288596993





http://twitter.com/Birdyword/status/1250736987088158722





http://twitter.com/JoshuaPotash/status/1251198456342945794



http://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1251587087696101376 "...people are dropping off like flies." Bizarre phraseology considering what is occurring in the U.S.

Possible bombshell: 









Covid-19 may attack immune system like HIV, doctors fear


Researchers in China and the US find that the virus that causes Covid-19 can destroy the T cells that are supposed to protect the body from harmful invaders.




www.scmp.com













Novel coronavirus attacks and destroys T cells, just like HIV


The immune system has many components that work together in protecting the body from foreign invaders. One of the most important types of immune cells is T lymphocytes or T cells, a type of white blood cell that acts as the core of adaptive immunity, the system that modifies the immune response...




www.news-medical.net


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

TerraRising said:


> Is this what winning feels like?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're the black sheep of your family.


Sounds like I'm the "said fuck Alabama and moved to Hawai'I" of my family. And yes, this is what winning feels like.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251645450051915776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251658422724055042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251656923868356609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251636410509115392


http://www.mlb.com/news/justin-verlander-kate-upton-donate-protective-masks








http://twitter.com/lilienfeld1/status/1251335137024851968

http://twitter.com/lilienfeld1/status/1251335135909122049

http://twitter.com/lilienfeld1/status/1251335137024851968

http://twitter.com/lilienfeld1/status/1251335137813397504

http://twitter.com/lilienfeld1/status/1251335139189088257


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

A Louisiana pastor who defied coronavirus orders is asking people to give their stimulus money to the church | CNN


A Louisiana pastor who defied state orders and repeatedly held large church services during the coronavirus pandemic is now asking congregants to donate their stimulus checks to the church.




edition.cnn.com





"We don't want the government to gives us a dime" Proceed to ask people to give him money the government gave to the people.

Grifters gonna grift.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Interceptor88 said:


> I'm sorry but I can't agree. I wonder, if this wasn't a virus that kills mostly elderly people and these with previous pathologies, if so many people with that mindset would exist. Of course the spreading of the virus is a consequence of the governments being late, but even after more than a month of quarantine in Spain and Italy, people are still dying by over 500 every single day (and, as I said, these are just official numbers). The power of propagation of this virus is way bigger than these of the flu. The lethality is above 10% in many Western Europe countries, reaching a 16% in France. Even if the data is inflated because the actual cases are higher, it's still way higher than the flu. And I think it's jarring that some people are still saying "it's not that bad!". Hell, I would like them to be 80 years old and having to listen to people saying that, well, people die and shit happens, but economy first. This is a disaster because we stopped our economies and, even over a month after that, the number of new cases and deceases is stagnant. Once the virus spreads, people keep getting infected and dying for months. If we just think that washing our hands and wearing masks, we will be able to normally go out like nothing, I don't know if we're being too optimistic. I am not worried about dying from coronavirus, but what if I catch it at the gym, the pool or the academy and then infect any of my over 80 years old grandparents? And the same can be said about my mother, my uncles and my cousins. And there are other family members with pathologies that, while not being old, can be killed if the catch the virus too. It only takes one of us being infected.
> 
> I still think some people trying to be "logical" end up being a bit cynical about all of this -_-


So what do you suggest then?
Because unfortunately you can't stay indoors forever. Even staying in until new year isn't even sustainable. 

This lockdown wasn't ever brought on to stop the virus it was to slow it down so the NHS in my country for example wasn't overwhelmed with virus cases AND other illnesses that believe it or not haven't disappeared because of this covid-19 virus. 

Fact for you, a friend of mine, his dad died last weekend, passed away in his sleep. Doctors said he more than likely passed away from covid 19 as he had symptoms of a cough and sore throat the weeks leading up to his passing. He was never tested. So doctors are even just assuming when someone dies they die of covid 19. That's not right and without a test or a post mortem the figures are wrong too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252020119737425924

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251789046528929797








Healthcare workers clash with anti-lockdown protesters in Colorado


Nurses clashed with anti lockdown protesters in Colorado on Sunday, defiantly standing in front of the cars who flocked to the state Capitol in their hundreds to protest lockdown measures.




www.dailymail.co.uk













Some trucks storing bodies of NYC’s coronavirus victims are ‘dark, dirty, packed’


As the coronavirus death toll overwhelms morgues and funeral homes, some of the storage trucks hospitals use to handle the grim backlog are so disorganized, workers must wrestle bodies over on…




nypost.com













As corona casualties mount, Putin keeps a low profile


The outbreak has come at a sensitive time for the Russian president.




www.politico.eu













Trump Warns That Chris Wallace, Fox News Are ‘On A Bad Path’ After Pelosi Interview


President Trump once again lashed out at Fox News and its flagship weekend host Chris Wallace in a tweet Sunday, saying that the network is on a "bad path."




dailycaller.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251836271871307789

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251644490978295808
Of course they are not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251655499361267715
http://twitter.com/BNODesk/status/1250949308146384901

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1251987939321499648

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1245397261829296128

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1251996471395848192

This entire thread is worth reading:

http://twitter.com/timkmak/status/1251936242834563073

http://twitter.com/bencoates1/status/1251069853408153600

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1251936792242249729

http://twitter.com/wmfeorlando/status/1251181783938412545

http://twitter.com/eliistender10/status/1251772333662130181


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Battling the Virus


Meet the Virus Vanguard, the advance guard fighting our COVID-19 battle in a parallel world




www.gov.sg





I think my government has lost the plot. From WHO 'gold standard' to 1400 positive cases today to this.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Doc said:


> So what do you suggest then?
> Because unfortunately you can't stay indoors forever. Even staying in until new year isn't even sustainable.
> 
> This lockdown wasn't ever brought on to stop the virus it was to slow it down so the NHS in my country for example wasn't overwhelmed with virus cases AND other illnesses that believe it or not haven't disappeared because of this covid-19 virus.
> ...


Of course the numbers are wrong. We know that there are thousands of people in most countries, specially elderly, that have died from coronavirus but aren't in the statistics.
I support the plan of the Spanish government: starting de-escalating in towns and provinces where the new cases in the last weeks have been close to 0. Probably starting with some of the smaller and more isolated islands. Here most cases are in the Madrid area and Catalonia, while regions like the Canary Islands and Andalusia. So probably in the towns that manage to report 0 cases, in these regions with less cases, it's where they'll begin. And of course controlling the trips is integral, otherwise I can see people from Madrid trying to flee to Murcia and Andalusia if some parts of these end their quarantines.



FriedTofu said:


> Battling the Virus
> 
> 
> Meet the Virus Vanguard, the advance guard fighting our COVID-19 battle in a parallel world
> ...


Oh my. You got superheroes! Why can't we all have superheroes too? Damn T.T


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reinstate? Reassign? Navy to decide fate of fired captain


WASHINGTON (AP) — The Navy’s top admiral will soon decide the fate of the ship captain who was fired after pleading for commanders to move faster to safeguard his coronavirus-infected crew on the <a href="https://apnews...




apnews.com













75% of migrants deported to Guatemala on single flight tested positive for coronavirus: Health minister


Health Minister Hugo Monroy suggested Tuesday that a recent spike in cases was because of deportations from the U.S.




abcnews.go.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252042115271417856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252060956185825280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252281318420832257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251986449865605121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252315972909666304
http://twitter.com/NilesGApol/status/1252330743252029442

http://twitter.com/thehill/status/1252238114023768064

http://twitter.com/kr3at/status/1252344281131442179

http://twitter.com/lhfang/status/1252365510395654150


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Clique said:


> The biggest corporations in the US can't grasp this concept (evidenced by their constant need for bailouts) let alone the working poor in America. At least the latter group has the excuse of lacking the 'income vs. cost of living' and having the smallest, almost non-existent, safety net afforded to them by the government.


Oh I know I find it hilarious because today I saw a video about how the car industry is hurting like crazy. Some of those car industries got bailouts in 2008, but gota love it how they took it and increased the car prices like crazy. Here in the U.S. a nice fully loaded Chevy Silverado 2020 $70k plus all applicable fees. What the actual fuck!? So this companies are going to ask for another bailout despite they rip off the consumers by selling overprice vehicles I am disgusted if thats the same case. They get a bailout and abuse of the consumers by selling junk (some still sell ok quality). 

Help the consumers not this corporate douchebags!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252748846456647680


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242145151.html




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252246847915126784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252248336125460481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252248677357215749

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251651863965052931
The Federal Reserve Picking Winners/Losers During Crisis

A decade ago the mainstream Republican position on Obamacare was expressing concern over "death panels":



http://www.star-telegram.com/news/politics-government/article242167741.html











Virus fears hit world's oldest profession


Los Angeles (AFP) - "Being a prostitute has always been a good option in times of crisis... until this one," says Bruno, a sex worker who fears catching the deadly coronavirus at a time when those in his trade are more vulnerable than ever. One of approximately a million sex workers in the




news.yahoo.com





New Zealand nuking Coronavirus:









Coronavirus could be eliminated from New Zealand, experts say


Experts say the geography of the island nation has helped.




www.silive.com













Mexico City Hospitals at Near Full Capacity as Virus Spreads


Hospitals in Mexico City are nearing saturation point after they received 100 more Covid-19 patients requiring intubation in just two days, newspaper El Norte reported, citing Mayor Claudia Sheinbaum.




www.bloomberg.com













There's More to Gilead Sciences' Remdesivir Data Than Meets the Eye | The Motley Fool


Contextual analysis of leaked data from Gilead's remdesivir clinical trial shows we may be closer than we think to developing an effective treatment for the COVID-19.




www.fool.com













Some trucks storing bodies of NYC’s coronavirus victims are ‘dark, dirty, packed’


As the coronavirus death toll overwhelms morgues and funeral homes, some of the storage trucks hospitals use to handle the grim backlog are so disorganized, workers must wrestle bodies over on…




nypost.com













Thousands of Americans backed by rightwing donors gear up for protests


Conservative activists to demand governors lift stay-home orders – and movement has been driven by wealthy conservative groups




www.theguardian.com













Iowa Sends National Guard Troops to Defend Meat Plants From Virus


(Bloomberg) -- Hundreds of National Guard personnel are being activated in Iowa as coronavirus sweeps through meat-processing plants in a state that accounts for about a third of U.S. pork supply.Iowa Governor Kim Reynolds said 250 National Guard members have been moved to full-time federal duty...




finance.yahoo.com













NY issues do-not-resuscitate guideline for cardiac patients amid coronavirus


New York state just issued a drastic new guideline urging emergency services workers not to bother trying to revive anyone without a pulse when they get to a scene, amid an overload of coronavirus …




nypost.com





http://twitter.com/garwboy/status/1252518040048144384









Hospital delivers bodies to Philly medical examiner in the open back of a pickup truck


Scrawled in black marker on two of the white body bags in the open pickup were the words “Albert Einstein Medical” and “Einstein Med Center.”




www.inquirer.com





http://twitter.com/wmfeorlando/status/1251181783938412545

http://twitter.com/joshtpm/status/1252725588688863238


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey guys! Long time no see.

I want to aport something about this pandemic. 

As I before saying, I'm working in a grocery store. Unlike The US, Mexico has a lesser quantity of contagious and deceases. Unfortunately, day after day, incomes are getting worse in the last weeks. We had taken money from our savings to pay our vendors and basic products getting more expensive.

We need to take out home only in emergencies like helping my mother's mother, buying supplies or take out the garbage. Obviously, we are using masks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

California reports highest one-day rise in coronavirus cases


California reported 2,318 new coronavirus cases Monday, marking the highest one-day jump the state has seen.On Tuesday, the California Department of Public Health reported a total of 30,978 confirm…




thehill.com













Coronavirus: Tuesday’s numbers show California hasn’t flattened COVID-19 curve yet


With nearly 100 more deaths and nearly 2,000 more confirmed cases of COVID-19 on Tuesday, California may have not yet turned the corner in its fight against the virus.




www.mercurynews.com







http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/22/tyson-waterloo-meat-shortage-coronavirus/



Saw this happening a good deal:









Quarantine Quality Time: 4 In 5 Parents Say Coronavirus Lockdown Has Brought Family Closer Together


A recent survey conducted in the United Kingdom shows that amid the coronavirus outbreak, most families have risen above the stress to become even closer than they were before.




www.studyfinds.org







McConnell says he favors allowing states to declare bankruptcy











More deaths, no benefit from malaria drug in VA virus study


A malaria drug widely touted by President Donald Trump for treating the new coronavirus showed no benefit in a large analysis of its use in U...




apnews.com













Two cats test positive for coronavirus in NY – the first US pets to be infected


TWO cats tested positive for coronavirus in New York – making them the first pets to be infected in the United States. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said the cats had mild respirat…




www.the-sun.com









__





Italy's daily coronavirus death toll falls, but new cases climb


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/ITALY-TALLY (URGENT):Italy's daily coronavirus death toll falls, but new cases climb




news.trust.org













How the coronavirus could delay presidential election results by a week or more


The coronavirus pandemic has made mail-in balloting a national necessity, but that means votes will take longer to count come November.




news.yahoo.com









__





CDC chief warns 2nd COVID-19 wave may be worse, arriving with flu season


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/USA-WINTER (PIX):CDC chief warns 2nd COVID-19 wave may be worse, arriving with flu season




news.trust.org






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252313201888329730
Have heard the same through the grapevine of several different phone calls over the past two days as Dylan Ratigan.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

It looks like WWE is resuming their scheduled shows beginning June 27..... Maybe Vince knows something that we don’t about the reopening in the US

Also, as a corona-related aside, I’m beginning to wonder if Chris Cuomo really had the virus, or if the ever-so-reputable-because-it’s-not-Fox-News-,CNN put him up to it. Either way, he’s a douche bag for that incident with the bicycle rider (among other interactions) and staging that whole “release from quarantine” gig.... among other interactions with the general public.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252313201888329730
> Have heard the same through the grapevine of several different phone calls over the past two days as Dylan Ratigan.


More waves are inevitable until/unless they get a vaccine. The only other option is developing herd immunity, which means, for a lack of a better saying, a culling of the herd, so to speak. We go about our business like normal, the virus takes it's course through society, we try to save who we can, those who are gonna die are gonna die, but eventually we'll get to the point where those who are going to die will have already died. Since I highly doubt we'll ever get society to agree upon that as an acceptable solution, we'll most likely be in and out of lockdown for the foreseeable future. Of course, I can envision this as a possible outcome anyways, whether or not people actively choose it. People gotta live and that means interaction with other people. We might be past the worst of it before they ever even finish a vaccine.

The government is in a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation. People are not going to sit at home forever, even if the government does try to keep this going indefinitely. Based on the reports I've seen, a vaccine could take a year or 2 to develop. Good luck getting people to stay at home for that long. And if people are going to start going out anyways, they will reopen the economy. Until the next wave starts hitting hard then they will panic and we'll be right back into lockdown. People are going to be bringing out the blame fingers no matter what we do.

The longer this goes on, the more appealing going for herd immunity will start looking to everyone. I mean, shit could start getting real crazy if we get into Autumn and everyone is still being told to stay home. We're barely into it and some people are already protesting. That's a number that will only increase over time. Can you imagine the country still being on lockdown when we get to the presidential election? Cause I can and it ain't pretty.


----------



## fawoy (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm already scared. There are 2,639,243 confirmed cases in the world.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

fawoy said:


> I'm already scared. There are 2,639,243 confirmed cases in the world.


Around 0.03% of the worlds population, with a lot of countries now gaining some measure of control and cases and deaths dropping. 

it's a horrendous situation and we are a long way from the end, but I'd be surprised if we get higher than about 0.5% by the end of it all.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm reading scattered takes from rando accounts stating they apparently flopped the hydroxychloroquine study by leaving out the zinc supplements.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253272389602983936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252977663796371458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252981477739868160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252981479128236036

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253331581202075651
Asymptomatic cases can experience silent hypoxia. There's no data suggesting how long this could last, but those who were projecting long term damage that may require oxygen tanks/portable concentrators may be end up being vindicated. It would be interesting to see oxygen saturation data collected on all patients current and recovered.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So, will all of WF's Trumpfucks take Trump's advice from last night and please post the results?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Reaper said:


> So, will all of WF's Trumpfucks take Trump's advice from last night and please post the results?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## LeonLev (Oct 7, 2011)

I cannot get Booker T's signature phrase out of my head since yesterday.

Tell me, he didn't just say that! TELL me. He. Did Not. Just. Say. THAT!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For me it was the ''very powerful light" thing cracked me up. Just the idea of this makes me laugh out loud.

Trump, aka the President of the United States, shitposting telling people to go drink bleach.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

smdh










Oh, and now Trump says he was being "sarcastic" when he made those comments.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> smdh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know he wasn't being sarcastic but let's say he was. Why the fuck are you making sarcastic comments when *50,000 US citizens are dead?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

he has no choice but to lie since those comments make him look like the total fucking idiot he is. 

Even Fox News's Bret Baier said it didn't look like sarcasm lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The comedy goldmine is how his supporters were coming out with nonsense to defend his comments only to have him say he was 'sarcastic' and make all of them look even dumber within a period of a few hours. So they are all defaulting back to attacking the media and non-supporters for blowing this up instead of focusing on the real issue. Completely ignoring that they are fine with a president spit balling stupid ideas infront of the whole world or making 'sarcastic' remarks in a press conference about an ongoing national emergency instead of conveying helpful information.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tater said:


> More waves are inevitable until/unless they get a vaccine. The only other option is developing herd immunity, which means, for a lack of a better saying, a culling of the herd, so to speak. We go about our business like normal, the virus takes it's course through society, we try to save who we can, those who are gonna die are gonna die, but eventually we'll get to the point where those who are going to die will have already died. Since I highly doubt we'll ever get society to agree upon that as an acceptable solution, we'll most likely be in and out of lockdown for the foreseeable future. Of course, I can envision this as a possible outcome anyways, whether or not people actively choose it. People gotta live and that means interaction with other people. We might be past the worst of it before they ever even finish a vaccine.
> 
> The government is in a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation. People are not going to sit at home forever, even if the government does try to keep this going indefinitely. Based on the reports I've seen, a vaccine could take a year or 2 to develop. Good luck getting people to stay at home for that long. And if people are going to start going out anyways, they will reopen the economy. Until the next wave starts hitting hard then they will panic and we'll be right back into lockdown. People are going to be bringing out the blame fingers no matter what we do.
> 
> The longer this goes on, the more appealing going for herd immunity will start looking to everyone. I mean, shit could start getting real crazy if we get into Autumn and everyone is still being told to stay home. We're barely into it and some people are already protesting. That's a number that will only increase over time. Can you imagine the country still being on lockdown when we get to the presidential election? Cause I can and it ain't pretty.


All indeed possible. However, were herd immunity desirable for a vast population--rather than, say, achieving it by having six million people represent the attaining of herd immunity ala Sweden--it seems likely that the Chinese Communist Party would have sought it for China. 

In the U.S., in a matter of only a few short weeks, 50,000 deaths to COVID-19 have occurred. Examining CDC data influenza deaths and pneumonia deaths _apart from COVID-19 _are up dramatically, too, versus say a year ago for March and April. Not surprisingly cardiac deaths, of the heart, of strokes, are down enormously. It is a fascinating statement about modern living, workplace stress and other factors. 

At the moment with still a week left in April, with 50,000 COVID-19 deaths in the U.S., the estimates of 60,000 deaths are looking irresponsibly "rosy" to put it mildly. Even with the lockdowns, even with social distancing, most U.S. states have a Rt > 1.0. Now, that could be an argument for simply endeavoring to allow the "herd" to be culled, and to save who can be saved, but it seems like a spectacular risk at this point in time for such an enormous country. Seeing what happens in states like Georgia and Texas going forward will be intriguing, and could prove important in determining what paths other states take. 

(As an aside, directed to one in particular, the "flu crew" have it more or less backward with a lot of their talking points. Historically, and even to this day, testing for "flu" deaths is simply not existent. When flu seasons are bad like two years ago when the flu vaccine was "a bad match" for that seasonal strain, and you have tens of thousands dying from technically complications of flu, it becomes only reasonable for an institution such as the CDC to mark those deaths down as having been the result of "influenza." Not every single person dying of COVID-19-related matters will be technically proven as having COVID-19 but during a pandemic it, again, becomes altogether reasonable to chalk those deaths down to that. Otherwise we could change any sorts of pandemic numbers and revise them downward, like the Bubonic plague and say that people with diabetes or heart disease merely died "with" the plague, not of it.) 

One would hope that more intelligence will be applied. If the hidebound U.S. Golf Association could announce on March 20 that its primordial rule that one must retrieve the golf ball in the hole--requiring coming into contact with the interior of the cup which other golfers have presumably touched--can not others be so judicious? One wonders. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252993403413028864
The Swedish perspective: 






Much of this sounds good, but questions arise. Blood banks in the Netherlands detect that 4% of thousands of donations had antibodies. That is hardly promising. Purportedly 23 different strains of COVID-19 are coursing throughout the planet. (One of the reasons why the U.S.'s northeast has been so battered compared to the U.S. west coast seems to be that the "Italian strain" that made its way through northern Italy reached New York City whereas the west coast has primarily been hit by the "Chinese strain" for lack of better terminology in each case at this juncture.) 

There is also the matter of reinfections which have been seen, and people evidently becoming infected by separate strains. As was posted here over the last few days, it may be incorrect (and it probably is to some extent or another) to weigh the cost of COVID-19 chiefly against "deaths." Permanent lung damage is likely in hundreds of thousands of cases. 

If the IFR is indeed no "less" than 1.0% we truly do have a problem and it almost certainly must be. Germany's study indicates it is considerably lower, which is great, but Germany's handling of the virus crisis is a model that has to be followed. Germany and Austria may have had (nay, likely did) have exceedingly different strains and with those different strains came varying mortality and virulence. 

South Korea, meanwhile, indicates something on the order of 2% IFR. 

That is one of the myriad matters with the novel Coronavirus pandemic. Due to a host of nonlinear "thresholds," some will be struck quickly while many others lag behind. Which was truly the primary reason for the lockdowns in the first place, of course. 

Honestly, the Swedes' approach may end up working out for them by "front-loading deaths" to put it as crudely as possible, perhaps, but "flip-side" is that even in places like Germany the CFR is increasing. This is the definite trend. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253757224071106566
Solid thread on how far away herd immunity could very well be:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253817361335037957

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253272389602983936
http://twitter.com/StefanFSchubert/status/1253608014982021120 h

https://twitter.com/TrevorSutcliffe/status/1253495772823187456









Africa sees 43 percent jump in coronavirus cases in last week


Confirmed cases of the novel coronavirus in African nations have spiked 43 percent after the continent was largely spared from the initial wave of the virus that spread across Europe and Asia.John …




thehill.com





http://twitter.com/carlzimmer/status/1253706352192565250

http://twitter.com/AlanMCole/status/1251493794039705600

http://twitter.com/simongerman600/status/1253624996116791297

http://twitter.com/ndrew_lawrence/status/1253516500209741825

http://twitter.com/markknoller/status/1253446997778018305

http://twitter.com/i/status/1253446997778018305

Back to the Swedish Question:

http://twitter.com/NaomiOhReally/status/1252515558949609472

Critical: 

http://twitter.com/NaomiOhReally/status/1252519056403501057

http://twitter.com/MicrobesInfect/status/1253346644143243272

http://twitter.com/AndyBiotech/status/1253362451392987138

http://twitter.com/NumbersMuncher/status/1253304174537818114

http://twitter.com/carlzimmer/status/1253706352192565250


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> All indeed possible. However, were herd immunity desirable for a vast population--rather than, say, achieving it by having six million people represent the attaining of herd immunity ala Sweden--it seems likely that the Chinese Communist Party would have sought it for China.
> 
> In the U.S., in a matter of only a few short weeks, 50,000 deaths to COVID-19 have occurred. Examining CDC data influenza deaths and pneumonia deaths _apart from COVID-19 _are up dramatically, too, versus say a year ago for March and April. Not surprisingly cardiac deaths, of the heart, of strokes, are down enormously. It is a fascinating statement about modern living, workplace stress and other factors.
> 
> ...


Just playing devil's advocate here but Earth has finite resources and a population that is growing exponentially. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaybe Mother Earth is giving itself a metaphorical flea bath. The human infestation is starting to threaten all life on the planet, so maybe the planet is acting in it's own self interests.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

1. Trump didn't say what he said
2. Trump meant what he said, but it wasn't as dumb because you're taking him out of context
3. Trump said something very cryptic and metaphoric to imply something completely different from what he actually said
4. This is all fake news and a hoax
5. Trump is an idiot but everyone else is hyper-reactive and over-reacting because people need to follow their own common sense
6. Look at Trump's great economy though
7. Hillary was worse
8. But Obama was terrible

Pretty much all you get out of Trumpfucks these days even though because of his bullshit and incompetence coupled with the incompetence of everyone following his direction, competing with him and the federal government for resources and just not acknowledging that the primary problem for all of this is the healthcare and insurance CEOs who are STILL celebrating the Coronavirus with bonuses to each other are the real problem. The problem is capitalism and the system of capitalism that puts its puppets in office.

Every single socialist country has done better than the US and so now the only response pro-capitalists have is "but they are lying about their numbers" - which is objectively false at this point because unfortunately for them, the rest of the world is a living breathing place with real people and the 60s era lies simply don't work on anyone except the dumbest of brainwashed shut ins anymore.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tater said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here but Earth has finite resources and a population that is growing exponentially. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaybe Mother Earth is giving itself a metaphorical flea bath. The human infestation is starting to threaten all life on the planet, so maybe the planet is acting in it's own self interests.


When the United Nations, almost three years ago, forecast the growth of global population, the great bulk of which is presently and set to continue being on the continent of Africa, forecast that continent's population growth to the year 2100 even higher by 81 million than it had been two years before in 2015 to a projection of 4,468,000,000 (effectively 4.5 billion people) at the beginning of the next century, many were worried about what it would mean. One thing that had to be remembered was that projections are subject to the twists and turns ahead that the road has to offer. The threat of a pandemic, for instance, was always a probability between the 2010s and 2100.

Indeed, there are four coronaviruses already endemic in the human population. Should COVID-19 become endemic the problems multiply. It could become like a perennial "super flu" as it were. As speculated by this poster recently in this thread a shaving of years in life expectancy globally could indeed be in the proverbial cards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253179387714945025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253086210915995649
rt.live

It's Time to Stop Comparing Coronavirus to the Flu | Truth In Numbers

The Impossible 0.1% Fatality Rate | Truth In Numbers

Is the official death count too low? Yes — but how much?









Singapore Contained the Coronavirus for Months. Now It Has One of the Worst Outbreaks in Asia.


The government had a major blind spot.




slate.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253041723510587394








Europe's Economy Was Hit Hard Too, But Jobs Didn't Disappear Like In The U.S.


Many governments, especially in European countries, are handling unemployment differently, paying companies to keep their workers on the payroll until the pandemic is over.




www.npr.org













Pushing Universal Basic Income, Andrew Yang Supporters Get #CongressPassUBI Trending


They argue a monthly payment to every American would address rising unemployment and a growing recession.




www.forbes.com













Report: Patients Turned Away As London’s Emergency Coronavirus Hospital Becomes ‘A White Elephant’


The hard work of NHS staff means the specialist intensive care facility has thankfully not been filled, but a senior official has raised concerns that its cost may outweigh its usefulness.




www.forbes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253740436948041728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253519661519568897
With a fifth coronavirus that is deadly and demonstrates myriad signs of inflicting persistent tissue damage on many survivors, though it is easy to see the unfortunate long-term effects of COVID-19's spread throughout the world.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They are reopening schools on May 11th here. Sunny weather is back so people are going outside more and more. The confinement means shit to most people and we're heading towards a second wave.

The government issued a list of serious pathologies that prevent people who have one or several of them from going back to work. As a teacher who has one of these, I plan on keeping teaching from home and staying in as much as possible for a long time. I'm at risk and so are my parents.

PS : I'm so happy I don't have kids.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Clique said:


> smdh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This election should be OVER for Trump. The Democrats can't possibly screw this up. All they have to do is hide Biden. That's it.

The last thing they want is for Biden to be trending on Twitter for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


>


Would love to see Brad Pitt's "Dr. Anthony Fauci" again on SNL, and say something like.... "Yes, there is a 2nd wave coming, and its going to come on the 4th November to wave goodbye to President Trump".


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, let me try here, lol. 

So, how do we smartly reopen the economy? Most people are not comfortable yet with opening at this moment. People won’t fly, shop, go to a movie, etc...if they feel the adventure ends up with them on a ventilator.

Plus, keep in mind with all this money the government is throwing at this, the hard truth is we can’t save every single business. If we want to return to somewhat normal, we have some hard choices to make and some businesses will not return. If there’s a need, other businesses will fill the void.

And for those who have to open now, keep in mind another outbreak could cause a longer lockdown the next time. Those small businesses you just had to save will go bye bye, as well as larger businesses will start to close their doors. Then we will hit Great Depression lèvels.

It might come to needing to stay closed another month or two while making sure we have enough testing. Here in Iowa we are only starting to ramp up in cases and no idea when we will even peak. The meat, pork, and even a turkey processing plant have COVID cases running rampant. My in-laws are hog farmers and some of their friends are on the verge of having to euthanize livestock they can’t sell. For the folks that are saying it’s not happening elsewhere but the large cities, not so.

We need to push for more testing before we even consider reopening. Otherwise we are going to be no better off in a few months.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure what's a big deal about just wearing face covering mask all the time. Sure may not be comfortable but is possible for most jobs. You wear it all day, sanitize your hands (or the entire body) when you're back home at that's about it.

Someone can make a fortune manufacturing those masks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com







> The UK is setting itself apart from the rest of the world by maintaining loose border controls even as dozens of countries continue to clamp down on international travellers in an attempt to stem the coronavirus outbreak. As the number of infections worldwide rose above 2m this week, Britain remained in a small club of nations that have failed to match the tighter borders and stringent quarantine rules on arriving travellers that are now common in other countries. “The UK is an outlier,” said Professor Gabriel Scally, president of epidemiology and public health at the Royal Society of Medicine. “It is very hard to understand why it persists in having this open borders policy. It is most peculiar.”
> 
> More than 130 countries have introduced some form of travel restrictions since the coronavirus outbreak began, say Oxford university researchers tracking the measures. These include screening, quarantine and bans on travel from high risk areas.
> 
> ...





> Hundreds of thousands of British nationals have been repatriated since the outbreak began, including 200,000 from Spain, the government says.


This is breathtaking on the part of the U.K. 

Approximately 200,000 expats came to Britain from Spain since the outbreak commenced. This has to be playing a major role in just how severely the British have been hit by COVID-19. This is sheer madness. 

Speaking of the U.K. and COVID-19:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252915246131564544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254416693134311425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254516098143105024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254526416080605185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254162142141362176
http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1254620342942826496

http://twitter.com/aClassicLiberal/status/1254540847040868352

http://twitter.com/BrookingsInst/status/1253872609323888641

http://twitter.com/ThePlumLineGS/status/1254396671561269250

Rather predictably the wave is gradually branching outward from metropolitan areas, seeping into the suburbia that often rings cities and beyond.

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1254548058576060416

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1254536985756069890

http://twitter.com/mtracey/status/1254449682480275458

http://twitter.com/HeidiNBC/status/1254112406747385859

http://twitter.com/ThePlumLineGS/status/1254415951791038464

This entire thread is worth reading:

http://twitter.com/jburnmurdoch/status/1254461123753054209

http://twitter.com/jburnmurdoch/status/1254461322353393666

http://twitter.com/jonkay/status/1253148252733673473

http://twitter.com/hrtablaze/status/1253050180888178689

http://twitter.com/razibkhan/status/1252491113379725312

http://twitter.com/thehill/status/1251780347605499905



BruiserKC said:


> Sorry, let me try here, lol.
> 
> So, how do we smartly reopen the economy? Most people are not comfortable yet with opening at this moment. People won’t fly, shop, go to a movie, etc...if they feel the adventure ends up with them on a ventilator.
> 
> ...


This is one of the primary problems for the "just reopen it all now!" crowd:



http://twitter.com/NumbersMuncher/status/1253304174537818114



The U.S. may reasonably be seen as having somewhere between 300,000 and 600,000 new infections every day. Since the horses are out of the proverbial barn, it is time to consider how best to apply a test-trace-isolate method to at least containing the pandemic going forward. Comprehensive and universal mask-wearing wedded to sustained social distancing could potentially bring R0 down to somewhere in the ballpark of 1.2-1.4. This would not suppress COVID-19. The attack rate could be brought down to 51% (168 million in the U.S.). If the U.S. continues its sad, pitiful trajectory and only catches one case of COVID-19 out of 10, quarantining exactly 50% of the infected individuals' contacts before they can transmit, the picture changes once more. The R0 would be reduced by 5% to 1.33--dropping the attack rate to 45% (148 million in the U.S.). 

The U.S.'s present unwieldy and haphazard application of testing, tracing and isolating, coupled with social distancing, has reduced infections by 20 million. Should it be so that approximately 50% of infections are symptomatic, symptomatic infections have been reduced by 10 million.

The IFR is probably 1.0% or higher but extrapolating numbers more in line with Germany thus far and assuming the conservative IFR of 0.5%, averting 20 million infections means that 100,000 deaths have been averted. 

The general thrust of your commentary is correct. Too many Americans are suffering from heightened high time preference and want to now go back to the life they knew before March 2020. However, the U.S. is still approximately around the midpoint in its first wave. A large slice of California's population wants the lockdowns to end immediately right now, and protests are dotting the land, but the models and prognostications concerning California's wave/curve "timing" are proving prescient. 

Right now California COVID-19 deaths are doubling every 10 days. 









California coronavirus cases grow to 42,164, deaths at 1,710


California now has 42,164 confirmed cases and 1,710 deaths.




www.ktvu.com


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

0.16% of our population have been tested positive for it and died from covid-19 out of 67+ million people. 
Yes it can kill but so can suicide, domestic abuse, getting ran over by a car, having a brain aneurysm, having a stroke, electrocuting yourself fixing a broken wall socket, cutting open an artery doing DIY etc. 

The human race is purely existing at the moment and the people won't stand for it much longer.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

There is little choice but to enforce lockdown restrictions to ensure the slowing of the spread. There are idiots everywhere that will ignore social distancing suggestions without the stick from enacting emergency laws to beat them with. Over here we joke face masks are useless against contacting the virus but essential to protect us from a fine.

Slow the spread, understand the virus better, and build up our medical capacity before slowly easing up on the rules is better than going for the Hail Mary approach to restart the economy. We shall see if Sweden's social distancing without lockdown way is the way soon enough and that could be the blueprint for everyone else to follow if it works. But it still isn't life as usual with their model as large gatherings were still banned there. How soon do we go back to packed stadiums and concerts is still unknown until we understand the virus better.

Also fk conspiracy theorists for ruining another individual's life by falsely targeting the person as patient zero. Hope the dude that started the rumors get sued into the ground. Useful idiot being used by China as a propaganda piece.









Exclusive: She's been falsely accused of starting the pandemic. Her life has been turned upside down


Maatje Benassi, a US Army reservist and mother of two, has become the target of conspiracy theorists who falsely place her at the beginning of the coronavirus pandemic, saying she brought the disease to China.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Reaper said:


> 1. Trump didn't say what he said
> 2. Trump meant what he said, but it wasn't as dumb because you're taking him out of context
> 3. Trump said something very cryptic and metaphoric to imply something completely different from what he actually said
> 4. This is all fake news and a hoax
> ...


Which ones?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Texas is reopening starting this Friday









Restaurants, Malls, Retail Stores Can Reopen May 1, Bars, Gyms Later, Abbott Says


Texas Gov. Greg Abbott is set to announce the next steps toward reopening the state’s economy during a news conference scheduled for 2:30 p.m. Monday.




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Not sure if this has been covered but how do you deal with the bathroom situation when restaurants re-open? You need to have hot water so people can wash their hands. Hopefully the staff has a good place to wash up too.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Open Up Society Now, Say Dr. Dan Erickson and Dr. Artin Massihi


In the course of their press conference, they addressed the question of whether or not California should have shut down much of its economy. Their answer is no. They conclude with the need to open up immediately, on grounds of health and human rights.




t.co





"Sheltering in place decreases your immune system. And then as we all come out of shelter in place with a lower immune system and start trading viruses, bacteria—what do you think is going to happen? Disease is going to spike." 

I tend to agree with this. Does anyone remember their history lessons? Does everyone remember why the Native Americans died when the Europeans showed up with all their germs that the natives had never been exposed to? 

I'm not a doctor nor do I claim to be but what I can say is that I have never gotten a flu shot in my entire adult life. When that shit starts coming around, my immune system is prepared for it. I get why we should shelter those most vulnerable to coronavirus, the elderly and those with immune deficiencies etc., but I fail to see why the rest of us should not be able to go about our lives. Herd immunity is a real thing. If what I've seen is true and it is gonna take doctors years to develop a vaccine for covid, does anyone think we can all hole up at home for the next couple of years? Cause I don't think people are gonna do it even if they are told to.

Bottom line, this thing is gonna hafta run it's course. People are gonna die but such is life. Hiding at home because you are terrified to cross the street is not living. It's just slow death.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> Open Up Society Now, Say Dr. Dan Erickson and Dr. Artin Massihi
> 
> 
> In the course of their press conference, they addressed the question of whether or not California should have shut down much of its economy. Their answer is no. They conclude with the need to open up immediately, on grounds of health and human rights.
> ...


A lot of people misunderstand the purpose of shelter in space as if it is meant as a magic bullet to end the virus. It is to slow the spread to buy time for medical services to increase their capacity to handle an increase in demand for ICUs and isolation beds so people don't need to die needlessly due to a lack of access to treatment. But then again, Americans are already fked in that department with healthcare costs so maybe it makes no difference over there.

Wtf is sheltering in place decreasing our immune system? We still are in contact with daily germs in our homes and when we conduct our daily lives in a physical distancing measures. Seems like a line made to push the sheltering in place is bad to push an agenda by these doctors to me. Your native Americans example is ironic because covid-19 is something few of us are exposed to. Isn't opening up too soon repeating the same mistake by the Native Americans?

It's easy for us sitting at home to say oh some people gonna die from this anyway so let's speed things up to herd immunity. But for policy makers looking at projections of 1% death rate or even 0.3% death rate for something that could be as contagious as the flu, it is a horrifying high number of deaths to just let happen.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> A lot of people misunderstand the purpose of shelter in space as if it is meant as a magic bullet to end the virus. It is to slow the spread to buy time for medical services to increase their capacity to handle an increase in demand for ICUs and isolation beds so people don't need to die needlessly due to a lack of access to treatment. But then again, Americans are already fked in that department with healthcare costs so maybe it makes no difference over there.
> 
> Wtf is sheltering in place decreasing our immune system? We still are in contact with daily germs in our homes and when we conduct our daily lives in a physical distancing measures. Seems like a line made to push the sheltering in place is bad to push an agenda by these doctors to me. Your native Americans example is ironic because covid-19 is something few of us are exposed to. Isn't opening up too soon repeating the same mistake by the Native Americans?
> 
> It's easy for us sitting at home to say oh some people gonna die from this anyway so let's speed things up to herd immunity. But for policy makers looking at projections of 1% death rate or even 0.3% death rate for something that could be as contagious as the flu, it is a horrifying high number of deaths to just let happen.


Do you genuinely think people are going to stay at home for the next couple of years while they develop a vaccine? Cause I don't. 

Next question... do you genuinely believe that the United States government, run by the people who are there now, are going to send out enough money to everyone so they can all afford to continue staying home? Cause I don't. 

They're not spending all that money on building hospitals. They are currently in the process of handing trillions over to Wall Street while millions lose everything. The ruling class see this pandemic as nothing more than an opportunity to further consolidate their power. They're looting the treasury while the rest of us are told to stay home and go broke. 

I don't take the loss of human life casually in any way. I just don't see any other option. If the government is not going to provide, then the people are going to have to do it themselves. That being the case, I don't see any rational reason why we should wait until they have taken everything before we do something about it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> Do you genuinely think people are going to stay at home for the next couple of years while they develop a vaccine? Cause I don't.
> 
> Next question... do you genuinely believe that the United States government, run by the people who are there now, are going to send out enough money to everyone so they can all afford to continue staying home? Cause I don't.
> 
> ...


There is some steps from staying at home for 2 months to staying home for 2 years.

That's on your government. Also where is the NGOs and charities by billionaires that is supposed to step in during a crisis over there?

Building hospitals aren't the issue. It is staffing them. What I meant was converting existing facilities into temporary areas to hold patients, which even the US is doing so at least you guys are doing it right.

Oh no doubt American 0.1% are robbing your treasury blind. other countries' ruling class seem to at least have the decency to provide scraps for the rest of us during a crisis while getting a bigger slice. They are robbing you while you are at work or not working anyway. Why is this even bought up as a point against shelter at home measures? You going back to work is going to stick it to the man?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> There is some steps from staying at home for 2 months to staying home for 2 years.
> 
> That's on your government. Also where is the NGOs and charities by billionaires that is supposed to step in during a crisis over there?
> 
> ...


It's not about sticking it to the man. It's about survival. People need resources to survive and if the government is not going to provide those resources, and they're not, then the people are going to have to provide for themselves. We're going to have to leave home eventually before a vaccine is found and every day we wait is another day the ruling class continues robbing us blind. 

I would advise the elderly and people with preexisting conditions to remain at home but the rest of us need to get about the business of living. Staying at home for the next 2 years while they work on a vaccine is not a viable option.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> It's not about sticking it to the man. It's about survival. People need resources to survive and if the government is not going to provide those resources, and they're not, then the people are going to have to provide for themselves. We're going to have to leave home eventually before a vaccine is found and every day we wait is another day the ruling class continues robbing us blind.
> 
> I would advise the elderly and people with preexisting conditions to remain at home but the rest of us need to get about the business of living. Staying at home for the next 2 years while they work on a vaccine is not a viable option.


What survival? There are still jobs to be filled even during a soft lockdown. It has only been what? 5 weeks in the US. Sacrificing to work from home or to do nothing at home for 2 months is not that big of an ask. 

What is the business of living? Going to gyms and getting nails done? Attending concerts and sporting events? Making big budget movies? Also is obesity a preexisting condition and be advised to remain home?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, I don’t buy that sheltering in your home for a couple of months would have any negative impact on one’s immune system. We still leave our homes SOME, whether it’s to go for a walk, to get groceries, or go get take out food, so it’s not like we aren’t still being exposed to germs and such.

I’ve read that herd immunity requires something like 50+% of the population to get the virus. With 330 million Americans, that’s at least 165 million infections, at even 1% death rate (which sounds generous based on what we know now), that’s around 16.5 million American lives lost.

I’m not a doctor, nor mathematician (my numbers could be wrong), but the number of deaths and the toll on the medical community (which would likely cause a DRASTIC increase from that 1% that I just threw out there)..... herd immunity isn’t really a viable option

Edit: that 50+% could also include those that have been immunized to assist with herd immunity, but immunization is not going to be happening any time soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Problem is, just because an economy may reopen, the metaphorical "economic patient" may remain comatose, if China is a good example:









China’s Factories Are Back. Its Consumers Aren’t. (Published 2020)


The manufacturing giant is once again turning out steel and cellphones. But job losses and pay cuts have left its people reluctant to spend — a problem the U.S. and Europe may soon face, too.




www.nytimes.com





Having said that:









The data speak: Stronger pandemic response yields better economic recovery


A study the 1918-1919 flu pandemic suggests taking care of public health first generates a stronger economic rebound later. The study, co-authored by MIT economist Emil Verner, finds cities that acted more emphatically to limit social and civic interactions had more economic growth following the...




news.mit.edu













Political influence skews Trump's coronavirus response


Trump and his top aides have played favorites in awarding coronavirus contracts and allocating scarce resources.




www.nbcnews.com





The seasonal flu vs. COVID-19 comparisons do not really work. This is not the flu; it is a nasty, sneaky and highly contagious form of SARS.

The general public probably has something like a 99% IFR for most seasonal flu strains. This is a double-edged point in the sense that it demonstrates that the World Health Organization was not wrong to at least say that infection of COVID-19 does not guarantee immunity, insofar as COVID-19 and the flu can be compared--however, it also is troubling for the IFR for COVID-19 is drastically lower.

Herd immunity worldwide would mathematically require something on the order of 50 million deaths over the next 18 months. If you put together the calculation that most cases are age 65 and over, and extrapolate to the whole population, 1.5% IFR is the final answer. Again, this is ultimately going to result in approximately 50 million deaths. If 67% of the population becomes infected in order to gain herd immunity and the IFR is actually 1.0%, seems as though tens of millions dying would become inevitable without a host of mitigation efforts. 

Ultimately agree, though, that staying shut in for at least (probably) a year is not the best of options. Thing is, flu vs. SARS is a bit of an apple and kiwi comparison. The way influenza kills people, the vast majority of deaths do not occur at home; with SARS, which involves a rapid, traumatic deterioration, many will die at home (which is partly why COVID deaths were being under-reported). People dying from sepsis or heart failure due to COVID were often going uncounted as COVID-19 deaths (much like the U.S.'s first several deaths). 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255154404665090048
This seems like a reasonable starting point in the near-future: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255225455726202880
This is encouraging: 









Doctors are testing whether estrogen could help men fight COVID-19


Women infected with COVID-19 fare better, on average, than men. Do hormones have something to do with it?




www.livescience.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255182356559925255








Article: Who is likely to go without food in the looming supply crisis


IHS Markit analysts in the UK, Germany and the US have been collaborating to examine the entire food supply chain from farm to plate, looking at grains, dairy products, processed fruits and vegetables, meat and poultry and have drawn some alarming conclusions.




ihsmarkit.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254889038869409793
One of the best pieces from _The Atlantic _ever (unfortunately, given the subject matter): 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255166228257267712
Highly recommend reading the entire thread from Yascha Mounk. Millions dead is still very much "on the table" for the U.S. if the goal is "herd immunity." 

Bottom line: the antibody testing in New York State points to a 13.9% or 14.0% have had COVID-19. And with only roughly 5.4 million tested for COVID-19 in the U.S. the odds of making a reopening work at all are presently remote. 

The voluntary decline in demand is critical; even without the U.S.'s governmentally-sanctioned lockdowns, it seems like most people--and especially the baby boomers--will shy away. Baby boomers are the wealthiest and oldest and unhealthiest group; their twilight year spending is a huge component to the U.S. economy. Millennials are the largest generation--but also the poorest, possessing merely 3.0% of the U.S.'s wealth. The very people least-likely to be too-terribly-effected by the virus are the most incapable of spurring the U.S.'s economy should the U.S. endeavor to essentially shrug and go for "herd immunity." Sweden is a fascinating example, for where movie theaters are not ordered shut down, the nation's box office nevertheless fell approximately 98.0%. 









Worried about virus, US House won't return — for now


WASHINGTON (AP) — Facing the stark, startling reality that Congress may not be able to fully resume for a year, House leaders are desperately reaching for work-from-home options after a revolt from the ranks over the health risks of convening during the <a href="https://apnews...




apnews.com













Passenger says social distancing not possible aboard full flight from New York to Charlotte


She posted video to Twitter showing passengers seated next to eachother and some not wearing masks.




www.wbtv.com













COVID-19 takes unequal toll on immigrants in Nordic region


The first person in Sadad Dakhare's two-bedroom apartment in Oslo, Norway, to show symptoms was his 4-year-old niece. Next, his mother, his sister and he himself fell ill. Then, about a week after his niece became sick, Dakhare heard his 76-year-old father coughing heavily.




www.reuters.com





Poorer immigrants generally huddled together like Somalis in Sweden make sense as a disproportionately-impacted demographic. Social mores may be one contributing factor, as well as the point that many of their working Somali immigrant representatives are in occupations deemed "essential," often, again, working with and interacting with myriad people. Being black, and this has been occurring in the U.S., vitamin D insufficiency being particularly prevalent with blacks, including young, healthy members of that demographic not holding optimal 25-hydroxyvitamin D may be another point.

Elsewhere, as in the U.K., and other Scandinavian and northern European nation-states, southern Asians, many Hindus and others, with higher concentrations of obesity and type two diabetes, as well as cultural factors seem to be contributing to huge surges of COVID being spread throughout that group. Whereas many Arab Muslim immigrants are generally performing quite well--perhaps Muslim practices such as habitual, ritualized hand-washing--Wudhu--as well as fasting and other components. It is altogether fascinating to study during this plague. 









PolitiFact - No, Sweden is not faring the same as its locked down neighbors


Attacked by the coronavirus, superpowers such as the United States retreated into lockdown, deeming it the smartest way




www.politifact.com







Troubling trend: Coronavirus deaths doubled in L.A. County over last week











Expats: Ecuador's COVID-19 Meltdown Is A Warning For Americans Too


No country in Latin America and the Caribbean has been hit as hard by the new coronavirus as Ecuador. Brazil, a far larger country, may have more COVID-19…




www.wlrn.org





El Salvador prisoners:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...3cea4c-88c9-11ea-80df-d24b35a568ae_story.html 









graph8


Image graph8 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





The U.S. would have been so much better off with a total lockdown for one month starting around February 20th or so. By March it was already too late, sadly, for such a "nuking of the curve" to be at all realistic. 

http://twitter.com/sserve/status/1255210292318961666

Back home:









6 Bay Area counties relax some shelter-in-place restrictions; here are changes starting May 4


"All construction activities, certain businesses that operate primarily outdoors, and some outdoor activities will be allowed to resume with specific conditions," Bay Area public health officials said in a joint press release.




abc7news.com





This is a fantastic source:









Coronavirus Pandemic (COVID-19) - Statistics and Research


Country-by-country data and research on the pandemic. Updated daily.




ourworldindata.org


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> What survival? There are still jobs to be filled even during a soft lockdown. It has only been what? 5 weeks in the US. Sacrificing to work from home or to do nothing at home for 2 months is not that big of an ask.
> 
> What is the business of living? Going to gyms and getting nails done? Attending concerts and sporting events? Making big budget movies? Also is obesity a preexisting condition and be advised to remain home?


What happens when 5 weeks turns into 5 months? What happens when they reopen the economy and a second wave hits during flu season and they tell everyone to go back home? What happens when millions of people lose their homes because they cannot make their mortgage payments? Speaking of which, how are people supposed to shelter at home when they no longer have a home because they cannot afford rent?

You're acting like 5 weeks or 2 months is no big deal. For many, it is. But let's say it's no biggie. You're still not acknowledging the fact that it could take a year or two before they develop a vaccine. Are we supposed to remain in lockdown for a year or two? Because if they try to keep everyone on lockdown for that long, you're going to see a full on revolt.

All I'm doing is jumping to the end conclusion here. We're going to have to learn to live with the risk for awhile. Do the social distancing, wear the masks, etc., but people are going to have to get back to work so they can do important things like buy food and keep a roof over their heads.

Unless we magically get a government that is going to pay for all our needs while we stay home, there is no other option.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is why @Tater; has a point:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255261780160503810
While the Los Angeles Lakers are given millions from the U.S. government.









Nearly 70 dead in 'horrific' outbreak at veterans home


Nearly 70 residents sickened with the coronavirus have died at a Massachusetts home for aging veterans, as state and federal officials try to figure out what went wrong in the deadliest known outbreak at a long-term care facility in the U.S. While the death toll at the state-run Holyoke...




apnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254884847757266947

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254708319471783939








NC pug tests positive for coronavirus - first known dog case in US :: WRAL.com


A Chapel Hill, North Caroina family was involved in a study at Duke in which the mother, father and son tested positive for COVID-19. During this study, the family had their pets tested and found out their pug, Winston, had the coronavirus.




www.wral.com













Organizer of North Carolina group protesting quarantine rules sidelined with coronavirus


An organizer of a North Carolina group calling on the state to ease its coronavirus restrictions was unable to attend two rallies because she tested positive for the disease, a report said. Audrey …




nypost.com





Always knew voting was the wrong move: 









Wisconsin health department: 36 people positive for coronavirus after primary vote


The count of people exposed to the virus during the April 7 election is likely to grow in the coming weeks.




www.politico.com


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> This is why @Tater; has a point:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255261780160503810
> While the Los Angeles Lakers are given millions from the U.S. government.


The people who need help the least are having tons of cash thrown at them while the people who need it the most are lucky to get bread crumbs if they get any help at all. The Lakers getting money was not a mistake. It's by design. The entire point of these "stimulus" bills was to funnel even more money to the already wealthy.

Now we're at the end of the month and rent is almost due. Millions of people have been out of work for over a month. The longer this goes on, the more pissed off people are gonna be. Sure, I bet most people are not evil and don't want to go around spreading a killer virus but when the money runs out and they can't pay their rent, they aren't just going to sit idly by. You can't stay at home if you don't have one.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> What happens when 5 weeks turns into 5 months? What happens when they reopen the economy and a second wave hits during flu season and they tell everyone to go back home? What happens when millions of people lose their homes because they cannot make their mortgage payments? Speaking of which, how are people supposed to shelter at home when they no longer have a home because they cannot afford rent?
> 
> You're acting like 5 weeks or 2 months is no big deal. For many, it is. But let's say it's no biggie. You're still not acknowledging the fact that it could take a year or two before they develop a vaccine. Are we supposed to remain in lockdown for a year or two? Because if they try to keep everyone on lockdown for that long, you're going to see a full on revolt.
> 
> ...


You increase the safety net if things do have to go up to 5 month. Being cautious in reopening the economy is also attempting to avoid stop-starting staying at home measures. Again, that's why you need better policy decisions. Change the consumption habit so that people aren't living paycheck to paycheck maybe?

Yes remaining in some sort of lockdown for a year or two is very plausible. Look at China, they tried to reopen movie theaters only to reverse the decision just as quickly due to safety concerns. (and also lack of new releases) For all we know this virus could run its course soon and disappear but we need to prepare for if it doesn't.

There are still essential jobs. You can still go and buy food. If you do the social distancing stuff, your economic activities would not be at the same capacity as before the pandemic. Non-essential businesses like theaters can sit maybe 40% of what it usually does? Diseyland maybe at 30%? Concerts at 20%? Fewer dine-ins. Margins being thin, these businesses might as well remain close.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> You increase the safety net if things do have to go up to 5 month.


I can stop you at your first sentence. The reason I have come to the conclusion that I have is because our government is not going to increase the safety net. That's the problem. If we had a government that was interested in the well being of it's citizens, I would have no want or desire to go out and work during a pandemic. I'd agree with you. Everybody who can stay home should. But we don't have that kind of government here in the USA. Our government is nothing more than a giant fuck you to the working poor.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> I can stop you at your first sentence. The reason I have come to the conclusion that I have is because our government is not going to increase the safety net. That's the problem. If we had a government that was interested in the well being of it's citizens, I would have no want or desire to go out and work during a pandemic. I'd agree with you. Everybody who can stay home should. But we don't have that kind of government here in the USA. Our government is nothing more than a giant fuck you to the working poor.


You still have religious organizations and NGOs that can provide for safety net if the government is not capable.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> You still have religious organizations and NGOs that can provide for safety net if the government is not capable.


If they were capable of that, they'd already be doing it. Methinks you underestimate just how bad off Americans are financially.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> If they were capable of that, they'd already be doing it. Methinks you underestimate just how bad off Americans are financially.


Some are already doing that by providing for free meals. _shrugs_ I see lots of Americans with spending power out there protesting to reopen the economy so they can spend money on services. They seem quite comfortable financially.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Some are already doing that by providing for free meals. _shrugs_ I see lots of Americans with spending power out there protesting to reopen the economy so they can spend money on services. They seem quite comfortable financially.


Millions of people lost their homes during the last financial crisis, everyone is worse off now than they were then and this crash is even worse than the last one. There's no reason to believe the outcome will be any better than it was last time and last time didn't have a pandemic thrown in the mix. You're vastly underestimating just how fucked everyone is going to be financially as this plays out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

USA has crossed a million official cases


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255429523610484736
The U.S.'s low-tech meatpacking industry is being rocked by Coronavirus. The lack of mask-wearing until, one would hope, quite recently, in the U.S. versus, say, Japan or Thailand, is probably playing a critical role, too. It is also an open secret in the U.S. how, well, packed with immigrants, meat-packing is. Over 40 languages are evidently spoken at the Smithfield Foods pork processing plant including Amharic, Kunama, Nepali, Oromo, Swahili and Tigrinya. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255652007534346240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255629024564477958
Meanwhile... As said earlier in this thread, Donald Trump should have been rhetorically parlaying COVID-19 to match his 2016 campaign rhetoric of "America First," not obstinately thumping his chest over the stock market, for the U.S. is truly the emperor with no clothes, or at least perhaps no bullets...? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255487389985882113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255501305113718784
http://twitter.com/CathyYoung63/status/1255587955785240578

http://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1255564277361983489

http://twitter.com/RichardBurgon/status/1255749568354025472

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1255686769049309184

http://twitter.com/suvyboy/status/1255680230284578819

http://twitter.com/fox5ny/status/1255572179565137922

http://twitter.com/razibkhan/status/1255375353310318592

http://twitter.com/razibkhan/status/1255629924125286400

http://twitter.com/SilverVVulpes/status/1255629733787820037

http://twitter.com/apoorva_nyc/status/1255601216429740036

http://twitter.com/Birdyword/status/1255410119418032129

http://twitter.com/Birdyword/status/1255412868654272512


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255667685716668416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255666068132999168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255653453105442819

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255720428087189505








Pandemic: Less air pollution means thousands fewer die


There will be 11,000 fewer deaths in European countries under coronavirus lockdown due to a sharp drop in fossil fuel pollution during April, according to research released Thursday.




phys.org





Exactly--was saying this a while back. They do not test for influenza. "Flu deaths" are statistically inflated in principle (nothing wrong with it, ha): 









Comparing COVID-19 Deaths to Flu Deaths Is like Comparing Apples to Oranges


The former are actual numbers; the latter are inflated statistical estimates




blogs.scientificamerican.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255682273376186368








'Canine surveillance': How Labrador retrievers are being trained to sniff out coronavirus cases


A University of Pennsylvania research project aims to determine whether canines can detect an odour associated with the virus




nationalpost.com













Tyson Foods Helped Create the Meat Crisis It Warns Against


John Tyson, the billionaire whose family business reigns as the largest meat processor in the U.S., took out ads in national newspapers to complain about a “breaking” food supply chain.




www.bloomberg.com













Trump Orders Meat Plants to Stay Open in Move Slammed by Union


(Bloomberg) -- President Donald Trump signed an executive order Tuesday that compels slaughterhouses to remain open, setting up a showdown between the giant companies that produce America’s meat and the unions and activists who want to protect workers in a pandemic.Meat processing plants around...




finance.yahoo.com













Despite Colorado Law, Many Essential Employees At Stores In Arapahoe County Still Not Wearing Masks


CBS4 Investigates found several employees at two local Home Depots not wearing masks while helping customers.




denver.cbslocal.com













Aurora woman stole and pawned ring, used credit cards of woman who died of COVID-19, prosecutors say


A 29-year-old Aurora woman who was working as a temporary health care worker at the Carillon at Belleview Station care center has been accused of stealing the engagement ring of an 86-year-old woman in memory care and then using her credit cards after she died of COVID-19.




www.thedenverchannel.com













Hundreds of Georgia’s poultry workers have tested positive for COVID-19


Nearly 400 workers in Georgia’s poultry industry have tested positive for the disease caused by the coronavirus, and one has died from his illness, according to Georgia Public Health statistics obtained by The AJC. That's about 2% of people employed at 14 Georgia chicken processing plants.




www.ajc.com





http://twitter.com/ApocalypticaNow/status/1255544931092967425



http://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__





COVID-19 MODELING







covid19.gleamproject.org













U.S. Buys 100,000 More Body Bags, Preparing for Coronavirus Worst


The order for 100,000 human remains pouches comes as more than 58,000 Americans have died from Covid-19.




www.wsj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255922426120146947
This whole thread is worth a read:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255976675252158465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255984047744061448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255989352066359297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255990096052002819
http://twitter.com/henrykleeKTVU/status/1255891620148346880

http://twitter.com/JuddLegum/status/1255835604744536065

http://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1255538641365020672

http://twitter.com/EricTopol/status/1255933001269043200









Dangers of lifting lockdowns as Germany, Japan and China see cases spike


THE world is “on a knife edge” as coronavirus cases spike and cities shut down again after lockdowns are lifted. The dangers of easing restrictions have been highlighted this week after Germany and…




www.the-sun.com













Where’s the Beef? | National Review


The answer could affect people’s dinner tables — and Trump’s reelection chances.




www.nationalreview.com













Dozens of bodies found in U-Haul trucks outside NYC funeral home


Police found dozens of bodies being stored in unrefrigerated trucks outside a Brooklyn funeral home and lying on the facility’s floor Wednesday, law enforcement sources told The Post. Between…




nypost.com





http://twitter.com/JaysonLusk/status/1255096318353014784

http://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1255992841488171011









'So what?': Bolsonaro shrugs off Brazil's rising coronavirus death toll


Outrage at president’s response to news that more than 5,000 people have lost their lives




www.theguardian.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Q: If these human trials are being done to Covid-19 positive patients, and half of the 'Human-Group" is given a placebo, then are those patients then, not having their Covid-19 treated (and who decides that)?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Seems like Western countries have a higher death rate compared to Asian and African countries thus far. Most of the West have arguably better healthcare too. Curious what could be the reason?

Could climate play a part in how fatal the disease caused by the virus is? There are at least 33+ mutations right? New Zealand and Australia seems to point to this direction.

Could liberal use of potent pharma medicine compared to other parts of the world be a reason for death rates? The deaths in the West are frontloaded due to using of more powerful drugs pushing severe cases to the death/survival line sooner while the rest of the world puts the same cases on longer support and are delaying the inevitable?

Maybe the disease is more fatal depending on diet or genetics (linked to diet of their ancestors)? Protein vs carbo. Potatoes vs rice vs yams? Obesity rate?

Non-Western countries are better at covering up death cases? Maybe data is much easier to collect in the West than other countries.

Just plain dumb luck? _shrugs_


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Seems like Western countries have a higher death rate compared to Asian and African countries thus far. Most of the West have arguably better healthcare too.


I can't speak for all Western countries but the USA only has "better" healthcare for those who can afford it. Which, actually, is not that many. Last I heard, something like 26 million Americans have already lost their jobs. In case you forgot, most healthcare in this country is tied to jobs. Lose your job, lose your healthcare. 

We live in a profit above all else society. We're having a ventilator shortage because it was not profitable to build enough beforehand in case something like this happens. The government's slow reaction led to a wider outbreak. Why was their response slow? Profit. They were more concerned with how it would affect the stock market than they were human lives. Now the bulk majority is every "stimulus" bill is shoveling more money to the already rich while the rest of us suffer.

It should be no surprise that the USA has amongst the highest death rates globally. It's just how this country is structured.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> I can't speak for all Western countries but the USA only has "better" healthcare for those who can afford it. Which, actually, is not that many. Last I heard, something like 26 million Americans have already lost their jobs. In case you forgot, most healthcare in this country is tied to jobs. Lose your job, lose your healthcare.
> 
> We live in a profit above all else society. We're having a ventilator shortage because it was not profitable to build enough beforehand in case something like this happens. The government's slow reaction led to a wider outbreak. Why was their response slow? Profit. They were more concerned with how it would affect the stock market than they were human lives. Now the bulk majority is every "stimulus" bill is shoveling more money to the already rich while the rest of us suffer.
> 
> It should be no surprise that the USA has amongst the highest death rates globally. It's just how this country is structured.


But that situation of the rich getting better access to 'better' healthcare can be said to occur for almost every country. I assume the official death records are from patients that were already in hospitals and getting treatment. So affordability shouldn't explain the higher death rates in America compared to say India or South Korea.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> I can't speak for all Western countries but the USA only has "better" healthcare for those who can afford it. Which, actually, is not that many. Last I heard, something like 26 million Americans have already lost their jobs. In case you forgot, most healthcare in this country is tied to jobs. Lose your job, lose your healthcare.
> 
> We live in a profit above all else society. We're having a ventilator shortage because it was not profitable to build enough beforehand in case something like this happens. The government's slow reaction led to a wider outbreak. Why was their response slow? Profit. They were more concerned with how it would affect the stock market than they were human lives. Now the bulk majority is every "stimulus" bill is shoveling more money to the already rich while the rest of us suffer.
> 
> It should be no surprise that the USA has amongst the highest death rates globally. It's just how this country is structured.












_"The corona virus is terrible for everyone, but western communities are feeling it harder..."_


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

The death rate is due to color of the skin. Darker skin lets less vitamin D which makes your immune system weaker.

The reason why you don't hear it mentioned is because everyone is so afraid to be dimmed racist. We all know one tweet or one bad interview can ruin careers. News outlets are bullied by online mobs so they can't even state facts if those sound iffy.

Sure it's not the only reason. Accessability of healthcare is a thing. Obesity and other comorbidities as well and you know how US is doing in that regard.

And their is also the difference between tested cases and real cases. As well as countries have different degree of measuring whether the death was caused by the virus or not.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tater said:


> Millions of people lost their homes during the last financial crisis, everyone is worse off now than they were then and this crash is even worse than the last one. There's no reason to believe the outcome will be any better than it was last time and last time didn't have a pandemic thrown in the mix. You're vastly underestimating just how fucked everyone is going to be financially as this plays out.


There's a lot of people that are better off financially right now then they were when this all started, myself included. I've been getting paid like normal through all of this, got a $1,200 check, and I can't spend my money doing anything. I live in a nice but modest apartment. I make about $80,000 a year and my girlfriend makes about $30,000 we live togehter. I spend my money on going places. Not like international trips but lots and lots of weekend trips. It gets expensive. Now my weekends are get takeout from a restaurant and drink at home. My Wrestlemania trip was cancelled, I spent like $1,000 for a weekend trip to Philadelphia to see Kenny Chesney that's going to get cancelled. I'm getting that money. I can't spend money and lots of stuff is getting refunded. Then throw in the fact that my girlfriend got laid off. 

But wait, in today's world that's better thanks to the stimulus package. Now normally here unemployment would have been real bad. Like pay for her car and cellphone and make the minimum on credit cards. But she's getting paid $600 extra a week. She's bringing in like $900 a week not working, much more than when she was. She's helping me more with the bills and paying down some old debt. 

I know a lot of people that are doing really well, either from unemployment, working a union job that keeps paying them, and from not having the ability to spend money on stuff they normally do.

I understand that things could get worse if we don't get back to normal soon. If and when that $600 a week dries up people are going to be in trouble. All the places where I can't spend money are going to go out of business if I can't start spending money. I'm worried about the future. But I'm also writing this on my couch on a normal work day with the most amount of money I've had since the day I won $20,000 on a scratch off ticket.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


> The death rate is due to color of the skin. Darker skin lets less vitamin D which makes your immune system weaker.
> 
> The reason why you don't hear it mentioned is because everyone is so afraid to be dimmed racist. *We all know one tweet or one bad interview can ruin careers. *


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I avoid this thread because it's just people finding a specific article to back up their opinion. I have nothing of value, but would like to rant.

I would like the country to reopen. I fucking hate working from home. I hate that I'm beyond grateful I can work from home and survive in this. I hate seeing the US forced into the worst recession in history. I believe this will be the worst recession in US history because of the lasting repercussions since there is no future date where we can say things are back to normal. I hate that we have to slowly reopen, giving employers the upper hand on the job market, hurting our economy for years to come. I hate having to wait in line to go into a grocery store. I hate that none of this would have happened had the media not blown everything up. I hate knowing that a lot of this was necessary even though the media blew it up. I hate knowing that I would prefer we reopen and go back to normal, allowing people to become infected, but still save more lives thanks to a functioning country. I hate seeing people praise a lockdown and laugh when they have a full time job. I hate everything. If you quote me I hate you, too. 




Morrison17 said:


> The death rate is due to color of the skin. Darker skin lets less vitamin D which makes your immune system weaker.
> 
> The reason why you don't hear it mentioned is because everyone is so afraid to be dimmed racist. We all know one tweet or one bad interview can ruin careers. News outlets are bullied by online mobs so they can't even state facts if those sound iffy.
> 
> ...


Where did you read that? The idea darker skin gets less Vitamin D and the idea lack of Vitamin D makes your immune system weaker.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Where did you read that? The idea darker skin gets less Vitamin D and the idea lack of Vitamin D makes your immune system weaker.


Tyler Perry is correct, and this is why I have recommended to black friends, colleagues and students to increase their Vitamin D. 





__





Tyler Perry Encouraging Blacks To Increase Vitamin D During COVID-19


Tyler Perry is encouraging black people to up their vitamin D intake to as part of the defense to keep the coronavirus at bay



www.blackenterprise.com





In fact it is prudent for them to do this in any event, but particularly during this pandemic. I take Vitamin D supplements in wintertime when we have less sun to absorb but am still taking Vitamin D3 now with COVID-19 spreading. 

As Perry notes, "Because we are African American people, we are naturally deficient because of the melanin in our skin, it blocks out vitamin D." 

This is one of the reasons that it appears as though COVID-19 is hitting Somali migrants so disproportionately in Sweden, along with other factors. Even young, otherwise healthy individuals within the young black demographic tend to struggle in holding optimal 25-hydroxyvitamin D. 

Perry and others are correct, and I was reading myriad studies which point out that the overwhelming majority of severe victims of COVID-19 in Italy and Spain and elsewhere were deficient in Vitamin D. 

It should be noted that this is not a magic bullet, and as Perry and others have stated, it is hardly a cure. Surely some people with excellent absorption of 25-hydroxyvitamin D will perish from COVID-19 and COVID-19-related complications. However, it is a sound starting point.

As for questions posed by others in this thread about different spots yielding different results, the reported 33 different strain mutations could be playing a role. Suspect that the strain that swept through northern Italy was perhaps more potent than that which ultimately struck the U.S.'s west coast from China more directly. Having said that, also, different populations in different regions will feature different demographic health profiles. Italy being so old a nation with such a massive population of elderly could not help; and, in fact, even if a few pockets of northern Italy may be attaining "herd immunity," to see COVID-19 make its way throughout the south where the population is, for lack of immigrants compared to the bustling north, even older, would be quite cruel to witness indeed. 

Meanwhile, it would appear that the Bergamo area of Lombardy, Italy achieved a siero-prevalence of 61%. 

Arrivano i risultati dei primi test sierologici fatti a Nembro e Alzano: il 61% risulta positivo 

To put it mildly Bergamo was hit exceedingly hard. Reports are that the same test-kit was applied in other, much less-stricken Italian areas and with considerably lower results.

This makes sense; the IFR must be around 1.0%. Quite close-to-identical to what has been seen in New York City this spring. 

The high prevalence ultimately makes the serological false positives unimportant. 

So the question arises: is herd immunity attainable in the Bergamos and at least pockets of New York City? New York City could perhaps achieve herd immunity, on its present trajectory, by early autumn. Of course this opens up many other questions going forward. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256356459031519234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256313828607881216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256346330328424456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256339975332704256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256342253917949952
This was not even two weeks ago: US could see up to 65K coronavirus deaths: Trump The U.S.'s ostensible naivety (?) is breathtaking in the face of such a virulent pandemic. (Though @Tater; is also not wrong when he states that Donald Trump was busily attempting to protect the stock market in his downplaying of COVID-19 until mid-March.) 



http://twitter.com/yellowredsparks/status/1256359598841139201





http://twitter.com/PressTV/status/1255192229783711746



This whole thread sums up the U.S.'s overarching problem on May 1:



http://twitter.com/JeremyKonyndyk/status/1256090424705462272


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> But that situation of the rich getting better access to 'better' healthcare can be said to occur for almost every country. I assume the official death records are from patients that were already in hospitals and getting treatment. So affordability shouldn't explain the higher death rates in America compared to say India or South Korea.


When you say the rich get better healthcare in almost every country too, you're leaving out the inconvenient fact that in all of those countries, everyone else gets some form of healthcare. We got a whole shit ton here that didn't have it before the pandemic, even more who lost theirs when they got fired and even more than that who have insurance but can't afford the insane deductibles even if they do get sick.

As @DesolationRow has pointed out above, the USA had a slow response because they were more concerned with not spooking the stock market. Profit before people, as always. It's not just about affordable healthcare, which puts profits first. It's also about the government, which acted slow to protect profits, which in turn led to higher death totals in the USA.

Here's a fine example of something recently in the news. Trump ordered the chicken slaughterhouses reopened because chicken is an essential business. They did not do anything to provide hazard pay or anything at all the makes the slaughterhouses safer to work in. The entire reason so many slaughterhouses shut down to begin with because they were unsanitary working conditions to begin with and they got hit with coronavirus explosions. And now, fuck you guys, get back to work. 

Here's the real kicker. If someone doesn't refuses to go back to work under these conditions, they will be considered as willfully quitting their jobs, which means they can't even collect unemployment. Let's not forget the loss of healthcare while we're at it.

Get ready for the housing market crash. It's coming.



FITZ said:


> There's a lot of people that are better off financially right now then they were when this all started, myself included. I've been getting paid like normal through all of this, got a $1,200 check, and I can't spend my money doing anything.


My roommate has been making out like a bandit. He drives the forklift overnight at Home Depot. What was 5 nights a week is now 6 and the hours have been extended. He's making overtime, which is something HD absolutely never ever does, because a lot of people will not or cannot show up to work.

Great for him and great for you. This anecdotal evidence of two people doing well does nothing to change the fact that 10s of millions of people are getting fucked.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

But there's nothing exceptional about any of us. 

There's articles online all over the place about people making more money not working. Depending on what the state pays their's cutoff numbers in every state where you're better. I wouldn't be better off with unemployment. My mother is betting off with unemployment. Somewhere between us is the cutoff. 

The lower middle class that got laid off are making more money. Depending on the state the middle class might be as well. A dentist making $150,000 at her own office isn't doing better. The person who answers the phones at the office is. It's a weird and arbitrary split with the $600 flat on unemployment. Some people are worse and some are doing better.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

FITZ said:


> There's a lot of people that are better off financially right now then they were when this all started, myself included. I've been getting paid like normal through all of this, got a $1,200 check, and I can't spend my money doing anything. I live in a nice but modest apartment. I make about $80,000 a year and my girlfriend makes about $30,000 we live togehter. I spend my money on going places. Not like international trips but lots and lots of weekend trips. It gets expensive. Now my weekends are get takeout from a restaurant and drink at home. My Wrestlemania trip was cancelled, I spent like $1,000 for a weekend trip to Philadelphia to see Kenny Chesney that's going to get cancelled. I'm getting that money. I can't spend money and lots of stuff is getting refunded. Then throw in the fact that my girlfriend got laid off.
> 
> But wait, in today's world that's better thanks to the stimulus package. Now normally here unemployment would have been real bad. Like pay for her car and cellphone and make the minimum on credit cards. But she's getting paid $600 extra a week. She's bringing in like $900 a week not working, much more than when she was. She's helping me more with the bills and paying down some old debt.
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar situation, dude. I feel bad that so many people are suffering financially, but like you I'm working from home, still being paid my usual pay, without having any of the expenditure that I usually do (no going out, no commuting to work, no weekend trips etc). We've also taken advantage of the 3 month 'mortgage holiday' that our bank offered, which means that our monthly outgoings are temporarily massively reduced. We'll have to pay these 3 extra months at the end of the mortgage in, like, 20 years or whatever but, for now, this break has allowed us to get our financial shit together (credit cards fully paid off) and get our savings back to where they were before we got married and bought a house.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I avoid this thread because it's just people finding a specific article to back up their opinion. I have nothing of value, but would like to rant.
> 
> I would like the country to reopen. I fucking hate working from home. I hate that I'm beyond grateful I can work from home and survive in this. I hate seeing the US forced into the worst recession in history. I believe this will be the worst recession in US history because of the lasting repercussions since there is no future date where we can say things are back to normal. I hate that we have to slowly reopen, giving employers the upper hand on the job market, hurting our economy for years to come. I hate having to wait in line to go into a grocery store. I hate that none of this would have happened had the media not blown everything up. I hate knowing that a lot of this was necessary even though the media blew it up. I hate knowing that I would prefer we reopen and go back to normal, allowing people to become infected, but still save more lives thanks to a functioning country. I hate seeing people praise a lockdown and laugh when they have a full time job. I hate everything. If you quote me I hate you, too.


Then go ahead and hate me then.  
Seriously, I get it. I’m working from home also as is my wife. Our kids are stir crazy right now. Their only outlet to do stuff with friends is playing Xbox. I talk to my dad and brother daily. I want to hang with my dad and raid his liquor cabinet. Our 23rd wedding anniversary is in two weeks and our discussion is where to get takeout. I want life to get back to normal. 

But I understand why we are where we are. And while my heart goes out to people that are hurting right now, I am going to make sure my family is provided for and protected. I slowly stocked up in the weeks before the shit hit the fan. Food, water, toilet paper, etc. If I had overreacted I could have lived with that. Turned out I was right, sadly. I have donated to a couple of local charities helping businesses and families here. I have also tipped big on takeout so the restaurants can stay open when life returns to normal. 

You can help others and still be thankful to have what you have. Hope this helps. I don’t praise being locked down but I understand. People on this board know me well enough if I felt otherwise I would be one of those armed mofos storming legislative buildings or confronting police because I can’t use our local parks. It is what it is. We just got to plug through.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> The death rate is due to color of the skin. Darker skin lets less vitamin D which makes your immune system weaker.
> 
> The reason why you don't hear it mentioned is because everyone is so afraid to be dimmed racist. We all know one tweet or one bad interview can ruin careers. News outlets are bullied by online mobs so they can't even state facts if those sound iffy.
> 
> ...


Curious is there an actual press or research report about skin color playing a factor in mortality? Still doesn't explain why non-black Europeans are dying more than Asians or Africans. Could be just more lag time in reporting of deaths in non-Western countries. Probably will only know the final estimated tally in a year or so. Still weird death per cases are much higher in the West than other parts of the world.



Tater said:


> When you say the rich get better healthcare in almost every country too, you're leaving out the inconvenient fact that in all of those countries, everyone else gets some form of healthcare. We got a whole shit ton here that didn't have it before the pandemic, even more who lost theirs when they got fired and even more than that who have insurance but can't afford the insane deductibles even if they do get sick.
> 
> As @DesolationRow has pointed out above, the USA had a slow response because they were more concerned with not spooking the stock market. Profit before people, as always. It's not just about affordable healthcare, which puts profits first. It's also about the government, which acted slow to protect profits, which in turn led to higher death totals in the USA.
> 
> ...


Yeah but those that didn't get healthcare in the US are most likely not included in the official statistics. I am more curious why the official numbers of deaths in the West is much higher than the rest of the world. I.E those that can afford healthcare in the West are having poorer initial results in terms of number of deaths.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah but those that didn't get healthcare in the US are most likely not included in the official statistics. I am more curious why the official numbers of deaths in the West is much higher than the rest of the world. I.E those that can afford healthcare in the West are having poorer initial results in terms of number of deaths.


I'm not actually going to argue this point in the slightest. I don't trust any of the "official" numbers.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Asians are healthier in general. They eat less garbage. 
Healthcare is different too. South Korea is superior the the rest of the world. Japan is more advanced as well. And China's numbers are just fake.

Healthcare argument still stands as Germany is far more developed than France, UK, Spain or Italy. And you can see the difference.

Regarding your question about Africa, I don't know what you mean. Pandemic have barely started in most African countries.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257064942903017472
Madness


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257064942903017472
> Madness


Huh. Guess blue live don't matter that much too them after all.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> I'm not actually going to argue this point in the slightest. I don't trust any of the "official" numbers.


There's is no arguing here. I will just assume your stance in this is non-Western countries have more difficulty reporting actual numbers since this is your position.




Morrison17 said:


> Asians are healthier in general. They eat less garbage.
> Healthcare is different too. South Korea is superior the the rest of the world. Japan is more advanced as well. And China's numbers are just fake.
> 
> Healthcare argument still stands as Germany is far more developed than France, UK, Spain or Italy. And you can see the difference.
> ...


I don't think Asians eat less garbage. Everyone's eating similar crap these days. Maybe we eat more greens and fruits compare to the average Western diet, but we still consume sugar, overproduced food items and fried stuff too.

Italy and the UK have some of the best healthcare in the world, they rank higher than South Korea too.

Africa might be too early to tell as you said. Even so I doubt skin color and lack of vitamin D is the deciding factor in number of deaths. South East Asia has a much lower death rate compared to say Latin America. Iran is hard hit by the disease but Iraq less so. This is such a weird disease.



2 Ton 21 said:


> Huh. Guess blue live don't matter that much too them after all.


 Wonder what the spin will be on this.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

American food is different to any other part of the world. More fat and sugar in everything. Plus you can check the numbers on obesity rates in UK and USA. They are larger than in other countries, especially Asian.

Both Italy and UK may have better technology in medicine (which I doubt) but people are way less organized, including doctors and nurses. The reason why South Korea is doing so well because people obey the rules. Rest of the world does not with some exceptions like New Zeland and presumably Australia. 

People in my country just stopped caring about "staying at home" last week. We were doing fine until last week, but something snapped. Same in UK according to Google maps and their traffic detection. Same in Russia and Germany. Same in many countries. 

As the color of the skin goes, doctors from all around the world are talking about vitamin D. Eventually it will get mainstream coverage. Well, hopefully.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I’ve been taking Vitamin D (along with zinc and Vitamin C) for about 6 weeks now. I’m white, but got bloodwork years ago indicating that I’m extremely deficient in Vitamin D for whatever reason.

Obviously, I don’t expect it to prevent infection or anything, but I figure, “hey, I need it anyway, so there’s no harm in taking it”


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I was having a look at Michigan's Governor Gretchen Whitmer's official Faceook page, and noticed some people have tagged her in the photos as... well... you'll see.

Whoever is looking after the Michigan Governor's social media isn't doing a great job.

I have seen that she is getting alot of flack at the moment, but I actually think she is a good leader, but I'm from Australia, so I don't know the full story.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't want to get into a debate about how much we should or shouldn't shut down. I'll just say that people claiming the government is shutting down for some evil purpose are a little crazy. Do I think there's a rational argument that says the restrictions in certain parts of the country are too much? Yes, I think there are good points to be made on both sides about if governments are doing too much or too little. 

But I don't think anyone is doing this to TAKE AWAY OUR AMERICAN RIGHTS or something malicious. The governor from one state might be an idiot for shutting everything down because it's hurting the economy and isn't needed. And the governor from another might be an idiot because nothing is being shut down. But I think both are doing what they think is the best thing for their state. They just might be wrong.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257064942903017472
> Madness


It's not madness.

This is America. It's what white americans are like. I know white people who brag about 'run ins' with cops and ended up becoming buddies with them. They also love to downplay the concept of racism and white privilege because of course, if you have white privilege you're oblivious to it.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> There's is no arguing here. I will just assume your stance in this is non-Western countries have more difficulty reporting actual numbers since this is your position.


Assumption is the mother of all fuckups. Never assume to know what my position is on any matter.

There is not a current government anywhere in the world that I trust. I don't trust the numbers from Western countries any more than I do the non-Western ones. Governments lie and there is a helluva lotta lying going on in the world right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My "Don't Sneeze On Me" mask has arrived in the mail today! :mark:

According to the newest projections such as the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation model of over 130,000 deaths, the U.S. is presently on track to pass the 1957 and 1968 flu pandemics as well as World War I deaths at some point in June. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257453949227077632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257442892400021505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257506734823796737








Woman arrested for licking spree


A woman who allegedly licked her hands and touched food items and several surfaces at a South Carolina grocery store and sandwich shop was arrested.




www.fox5ny.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257490220674621440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257383103762489344
http://twitter.com/EricTopol/status/1257488018140565504









Stranded at sea for months due to Covid-19 and refused port three times, sailor docks in Fiji


Wong Tetchoong set off from Singapore in February but the coronavirus pandemic meant he could not find anywhere to dock




www.theguardian.com













UK's back-to-work blueprint: Hot-desking banned, no sharing pens


Draft guidance seen by the Daily Mail suggested there will be no return to normality in the foreseeable future - despite ministers preparing to publish a back-to-work dossier.




www.dailymail.co.uk





http://twitter.com/WNCN/status/1257419047869853696









Chris Christie pushes to reopen country despite dire Covid-19 projections: 'There are going to be deaths'


Former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie said Monday that the country needs to reopen, despite separate key coronavirus models forecasting that thousands may die daily in the United States from Covid-19 and that more than 100,000 may die in total.




www.cnn.com





http://twitter.com/MarkLevineNYC/status/1257275330705985537

http://twitter.com/davidasinclair/status/1257468209327935488

http://twitter.com/keithlaw/status/1257457182121091077

http://twitter.com/nypost/status/1256271410261118977

http://twitter.com/David_Leavitt/status/1257092592837234694









California city official ousted over his pandemic remarks


There was a swift uproar after Ken Turnage II characterized people with weak immune systems as a drain on society who should be left to meet their “natural course in nature.”




www.nbcnews.com





http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1257443931954036737

http://twitter.com/JustinWolfers/status/1257429706057625600

http://twitter.com/JustinWolfers/status/1257430262415347715

http://twitter.com/JustinWolfers/status/1257431171606216704

http://twitter.com/FatEmperor/status/1257379038282371072

http://twitter.com/PeterFaberSP/status/1257392299279089665









California Shopper In Ku Klux Klan Hood Alarms Customers, Officials


Supermarket workers at a store in Santee confronted the hooded customer over his "inflammatory method of wearing a face covering," the company said.




www.yahoo.com













Miami Beach closes park just five days after reopening as nearly 8,000 break face mask and distance rules


Not even a week since reopening, the city of Miami Beach closed the popular South Pointe Park back up after thousands of visitors failed to wear face coverings and social distance to slow the spread of the coronavirus.




www.cnn.com













State unemployment fund earning millions in interest, as Floridians wait on unemployment checks


More than a month after a record number of out-of-work Floridians flooded the state’s broken unemployment website, we found Florida has collected more in interest on its largely untapped unemployment fund than any other state.




www.abcactionnews.com





http://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1257442892400021505

http://twitter.com/taraghuveer/status/1257422619739127809

http://twitter.com/TrevorSutcliffe/status/1257138730684477441

http://twitter.com/TheCptBlackPill/status/1257419913192517634

http://twitter.com/deportablediz/status/1257267423809540098

http://twitter.com/jburnmurdoch/status/1257265014618173440

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1257243232628617219

http://twitter.com/FinancialTimes/status/1257211101118230533

http://twitter.com/spectatorindex/status/1257114509044412416

http://twitter.com/PandemicCovid20/status/1257232281418248192

http://twitter.com/FinancialTimes/status/1257227444274311168


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> Assumption is the mother of all fuckups. Never assume to know what my position is on any matter.
> 
> There is not a current government anywhere in the world that I trust. I don't trust the numbers from Western countries any more than I do the non-Western ones. Governments lie and there is a helluva lotta lying going on in the world right now.


Me: Why is the West suffering from more deaths during this pandemic?

You: Because America healthcare system is fked up and only the rich gets healthcare.

Me: But I am just comparing those who can afford and did receive care.

You: I am not arguing this because I don't trust 'official' numbers.

Me: OK. So your position is numbers are fuzzy.

You: Rant about government because that's your identity now.

Me: OK....









World leaders pledge to fight coronavirus, but the U.S. skips the meeting


Commission claims fundraising victory for pandemic fight even as total new money is unclear.




www.politico.com













Three Doctors Treating The Coronavirus Have Fallen Out Of Windows. Now Russians Are Asking Questions.


Dr. Alexander Shulepov is in serious condition after falling from a building. Two other doctors treating coronavirus patients have died in similar circumstances.




www.buzzfeednews.com





Falling out of windows is a new symptom?


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

The only way to end this crisis is to find a cure/vaccine for stupidity.

This is getting beyond ridiculous, it's like this is never going to end because of these stupid people.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Promising: Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Not promising, perhaps: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257657070859350016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257008420693004288
This projection is utterly useless; beyond "pie-in-the-sky" wish-fulfillment: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257735124600446979

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257650279740301314

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257726130896789504
http://twitter.com/atrupar/status/1257694497661648898

http://twitter.com/nytimes/status/1257730653602361345

http://twitter.com/NuanceBro/status/1252122403963981826

So have we all, Nuance Bro, whoever you are. So have we all. 

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1257740761438851075

http://twitter.com/dailydigger19/status/1257516055288786944



http://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/05/coronavirus-update-us/



http://twitter.com/foundmyfitness/status/1257743302364811265


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257737703346573317

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257756022351020032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257753979469119489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257751926520844289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257738130142015489


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Me: Why is the West suffering from more deaths during this pandemic?
> 
> You: Because America healthcare system is fked up and only the rich gets healthcare.
> 
> ...


You have to imagine things I've said to respond to because you cannot deal with the reality of the points I make.

It is rather amusing.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Promising: Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> Not promising, perhaps:
> 
> ...


Can you explain the Cubic Fit issue for me? Lol


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*The Coronavirus Has Mutated and Appears To Be More Contagious Now*

The Coronavirus Has Mutated and Appears To Be More Contagious Now, New Study Finds

Scientists say a now-dominant strain of the coronavirus could be more contagious than original

The coronavirus that emerged in Wuhan, China over four months ago has since mutated and the new, dominant strain spreading across the U.S. appears to be even more contagious, according to a new study published.

The new strain began spreading in Europe in early February before migrating to other parts of the world, including the United States and Canada, becoming the dominant form of the virus across the globe by the end of March, researchers at the Los Alamos National Laboratory wrote in a 33-page report published on BioRxiv last week. 

If the coronavirus doesn’t subside in the summer like the seasonal flu, it could mutate further and potentially limit the effectiveness of the coronavirus vaccines currently being developed by scientists around the world, the researchers warned.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well over here in Australia, Perth haven't had any new cases for a week now. Positive signs!!!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is my inner asshole take to the new mutated coronavirus that is even more deadly: 

The planet has too many people living on it. Mother Earth can only support so many life forms. She is killing off a few billion of us to save the future for those who survive. So if you are some ginormous bastard with diabetes and a crack addiction, the planet is better off without you sucking her resources dry.

Now I am just speaking of reality. It's simple math. The human species cannot continue growing exponentially until the end of time. We've only got the one planet and it only has so much resources. Eventually, there would have come a breaking point. Alls I'm saying is that nature has a way of correcting course. Life has existed on this planet for billions of years. Call it a natural course correction, call it a supernatural one, call it a random coincidence or call it whatever the fuck you like. Life, as in L-I-F-E, has always been survival of the fittest. Watch a nature special sometime. Life is fucking brutal. A lion will eat the cubs of a rival just to get the lioness to go back into heat so the dominant lion can father his own cubs. We humans would not even be on this planet today if our ancient mammalian brothers and sisters did not survive the dinosaur apocalypse. Humanity has convinced itself that we are better than every other animal because we have a developed frontal lobe. I hate to break it to ya but we are animals just like every other animal in the animal kingdom. We don't get to change the rules of nature just because we are smarter than the rest of the animals. 

Plagues are a fact of life. That's nature. Nature has nurtured life on this planet for billions of years. Maybe we humans will survive it. Maybe we won't. But I'll tell you this much, life will survive whether we do or not. Who knows, maybe the dolphins will take better care of the planet than we have.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

In the General WWE Discussion forum there is a thread about how Florida might allow fans to attend sporting events under certain conditions. They could only fill the arenas to 25 percent capacity and fans must practice social distancing, which I assume means there will be at least a few seats separating each fan.

Using these guidelines, couldn't restaurants be allowed to reopen their dining rooms? They could be allowed to only fill it to 25 percent capacity and each table or booth of people (no more than 4 at a table) is separated by an empty table or booth. Customers would have to be seated by phone reservation only so there is no line of people hanging out the door. I think this is possible, but only when the number of new cases each day starts going down for a while.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

AliFrazier100 said:


> In the General WWE Discussion forum there is a thread about how Florida might allow fans to attend sporting events under certain conditions. They could only fill the arenas to 25 percent capacity and fans must practice social distancing, which I assume means there will be at least a few seats separating each fan.
> 
> Using these guidelines, couldn't restaurants be allowed to reopen their dining rooms? They could be allowed to only fill it to 25 percent capacity and each table or booth of people (no more than 4 at a table) is separated by an empty table or booth. Customers would have to be seated by reservation only so there is no line of people hanging out the door. I think this is possible, but only when the number of new cases each day starts going down for a while.


I can see the restaurant argument, but we have to take into account that restaurants in general are much smaller if you are talking indoor seating than a stadium. People will be alot more densely populated in a restaurant vs a stadium, which means less open space in a restaurant for the virus to more easily spread. 

Also, most restaurants are also cramped. Combine that with limited ventilation and more of an enclosed space in a restaurant setting and you are sitting with major possible lawsuits on your hands. America does love to sue after all.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Simply...amazing said:


> I can see the restaurant argument, but we have to take into account that restaurants in general are much smaller if you are talking indoor seating than a stadium. People will be alot more densely populated in a restaurant vs a stadium, which means less open space in a restaurant for the virus to more easily spread.
> 
> Also, most restaurants are also cramped. Combine that with limited ventilation and more of an enclosed space in a restaurant setting and you are sitting with major possible lawsuits on your hands. America does love to sue after all.


I mean, maybe the typical restaurant could only seat 10 tables at a time. With how big most family restaurants are, that's plenty of space. After each table leaves the entire area they were sitting at would be wiped down really well.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

People don't dine-in alone. Also restaurant make money by selling drinks at marked up prices. People sure are not going to buy more drinks and enjoy themselves as much in groups of 4 or less.

If we reopen economies, we are accepting that the battle is lost in containing this virus. The next step would be to decide how to re-employ workers displaced by loss of jobs on the service side. Where are workers needed? Maybe at isolation facilities that need workers to clean and maintain order? More teachers per students for smaller classes? Can't only be thinking of going back to before the pandemic right now unless we know for sure the peak is over.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> People don't dine-in alone. Also restaurant make money by selling drinks at marked up prices. People sure are not going to buy more drinks and enjoy themselves as much in groups of 4 or less.
> 
> If we reopen economies, we are accepting that the battle is lost in containing this virus. The next step would be to decide how to re-employ workers displaced by loss of jobs on the service side. Where are workers needed? Maybe at isolation facilities that need workers to clean and maintain order? More teachers per students for smaller classes? Can't only be thinking of going back to before the pandemic right now unless we know for sure the peak is over.


I have a suggestion. Let's start making things in the USA again instead of outsourcing all our manufacturing jobs to China and all the other various third world hellholes we send our jobs to. But that would mean good paying jobs for the American working class so I know you would never agree to something like that. Best to stick with the gig economy where no one gets any union representation or healthcare or paid vacations or really any benefits of any kind. And if the restaurants and bars can't open up again? Fuck those workers. They should have gotten a better education.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> I have a suggestion. Let's start making things in the USA again instead of outsourcing all our manufacturing jobs to China and all the other various third world hellholes we send our jobs to. But that would mean good paying jobs for the American working class so I know you would never agree to something like that. Best to stick with the gig economy where no one gets any union representation or healthcare or paid vacations or really any benefits of any kind. And if the restaurants and bars can't open up again? Fuck those workers. They should have gotten a better education.


That surely is an option. Foreign companies do manufacture in America or Mexico to have better access to the American market. Why would I be opposed to good paying jobs for the American working class? I suggested teaching jobs did I not? Do Americans even want those manufacturing jobs back? You guys can't even handle staying at home for 2 months, do you think you have enough workers to fill all the jobs returning? Hilarious if companies end up hiring foreigners to fill those jobs coming back to America.

I even care about less educated workers to suggest a high risk jobs at isolation facilities, should they deem the risk/reward worth it. Instead of a fuck those workers by you. _shrugs_


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> That surely is an option. Foreign companies do manufacture in America or Mexico to have better access to the American market. Why would I be opposed to good paying jobs for the American working class? I suggested teaching jobs did I not? Do Americans even want those manufacturing jobs back? You guys can't even handle staying at home for 2 months, do you think you have enough workers to fill all the jobs returning? Hilarious if companies end up hiring foreigners to fill those jobs coming back to America.
> 
> I even care about less educated workers to suggest a high risk jobs at isolation facilities, should they deem the risk/reward worth it. Instead of a fuck those workers by you. _shrugs_


Why do you keep saying the most ignorant shit? You think teaching is a good paying job? Yeah, because that's why there have been multiple teacher's strikes around the country that have been going on for quite some time now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> Why do you keep saying the most ignorant shit? You think teaching is a good paying job? Yeah, because that's why there have been multiple teacher's strikes around the country that have been going on for quite some time now.


Teaching jobs are well represented in the 40th to 70th median income in America. Seems working class to me. Going by your logic, manufacturing strikes around your country would mean manufacturing is not a good paying job either.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Teaching jobs are well represented in the 40th to 70th median income in America. Seems working class to me. Going by your logic, manufacturing strikes around your country would mean manufacturing is not a good paying job either.


70-80% of the country was already living paycheck to paycheck before the depression happened and 30m+ lost their jobs. You are painfully ignorant of just how much Americans are earning compared to actual cost of living. 

Get ready for the housing market crash, because it's coming.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's funny to see Americans complain about their pay when you live in a poor and corrupt garbage country. You can afford food and shelter and more. You are doing great. Those Mexican all other immigrants come to USA for a reason. Because in those country it's actually BAD and US is heaven compared to our shit.

Americans live from paycheck to paycheck because they spend money on shit they don't need. Keep supporting those models on onlyfans and having 10 streaming service subscriptions.

You have house crisis because you buy property you can't afford. You don't live in crappy flat for 20-30 years saving every penny in order to buy a house some day. You just buy it even though you have no money to pay for it. That's on you.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> 70-80% of the country was already living paycheck to paycheck before the depression happened and 30m+ lost their jobs. You are painfully ignorant of just how much Americans are earning compared to actual cost of living.
> 
> Get ready for the housing market crash, because it's coming.


Wouldn't 70-80% of your country be not having enough money to survive right now during the pandemic if they really were living paycheck to paycheck? Could those numbers be inflated to make a certain narrative resonate with certain people of certain ideological bent?

Unless you are holding houses as an investment and not for residential purposes, the housing crash should be music to the ears of a leftist. Are you suddenly concerned about capitalists? I'll do you one better and point you towards the looming car financing bubble. American car dealerships make their money selling fk up financial plans to wannabe car owners than actually selling cars. Maybe some Americans are living paycheck to paycheck because they over leverage themselves to buy things they couldn't afford in the first place.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Wouldn't 70-80% of your country be not having enough money to survive right now during the pandemic if they really were living paycheck to paycheck? Could those numbers be inflated to make a certain narrative resonate with certain people of certain ideological bent?
> 
> Unless you are holding houses as an investment and not for residential purposes, the housing crash should be music to the ears of a leftist. Are you suddenly concerned about capitalists? I'll do you one better and point you towards the looming car financing bubble. American car dealerships make their money selling fk up financial plans to wannabe car owners than actually selling cars. Maybe some Americans are living paycheck to paycheck because they over leverage themselves to buy things they couldn't afford in the first place.


If you want to know what will happen with the housing market, all you have to do is look at ten years ago. Millions lost their homes because they couldn't make their mortgage payments. The banks, well the banks got bailed out... AND got the homes. That is music to my ears how exactly? A leftist president, which Obama was most definitely not, would have bailed out the homeowners. The banks would have gotten the money but the people would have been able to keep their homes. We're repeating the exact same cycle. The government has handed over trillions to the banks, again, and now the banks are going to take people's homes, again. Where I come from, that's called getting double fucked.

Yep, gonna be a car loan crisis too. It'll work out the same as the housing crisis. The capitalist bought and paid for government will bail out the banks and the banks will repo the cars too. They get the cars AND the money. Double fucked again.

Are you really gonna make the argument that 70-80% of the country is living paycheck to paycheck because they just can't handle money? Really? Do you not see how the system is set up to put people in debt? A majority of Americans are forced to choose between going into debt or losing everything. That's how the whole fucking system is designed. People don't get paid enough to support themselves without going into debt. They're not going into debt because they put a new Porsche on the credit card. They are going into debt because they can't afford things like healthcare, feeding their family and keeping the lights on at home. We're in late stage capitalism, buddy. Most people don't go into debt because they don't know how to spend their money or are buying lavish things they cannot afford. Most people go into debt because they have no other choice in the matter.

It's called debt slavery. Your good buddy Biden played a large role in preventing people from declaring bankruptcy for student loans. Go to college, they say. Get a degree, they say. How am I gonna pay for it, they ask. By going into debt, of course. Go into debt and get a college degree or flip burgers at McDonald's. And you think this is a fair choice in a healthy economy how? Go flip burgers or go into debt to get that degree. Then the ones who do get that degree, most of them go out into a job market that does not offer enough good paying jobs to pay off that student debt. Debt slaves for life. Just like the system intended.

This is all by design, my friend. It's not stupid people making stupid choices. It's a capitalistic system designed to give people a choice between being fucked and being fucked. Kinda like our choice in presidential candidates.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> If you want to know what will happen with the housing market, all you have to do is look at ten years ago. Millions lost their homes because they couldn't make their mortgage payments. The banks, well the banks got bailed out... AND got the homes. That is music to my ears how exactly? A leftist president, which Obama was most definitely not, would have bailed out the homeowners. The banks would have gotten the money but the people would have been able to keep their homes. We're repeating the exact same cycle. The government has handed over trillions to the banks, again, and now the banks are going to take people's homes, again. Where I come from, that's called getting double fucked.
> 
> Yep, gonna be a car loan crisis too. It'll work out the same as the housing crisis. The capitalist bought and paid for government will bail out the banks and the banks will repo the cars too. They get the cars AND the money. Double fucked again.
> 
> ...


Those people bought houses they couldn't afford in the first place. I am saying the 70-80% figures is made up and the reality is much lower for those living paycheck to paycheck. Why would living above your means = buying a Porsche? Why not buying the latest Apple products when a still viable older generation Apple or a cheaper Andriod is available? Why not buying a new car instead of a used one? Why not going out for meals and drinks everyday instead of weekly? Buying brands instead of generic products?

Why is it only flipping burgers? There are other jobs that do not require college degrees that still pays decently. They just aren't as easy as flipping burgers.

Are you living paycheck to paycheck? If not, that would qualify you as part of the top 20% by those numbers. Bravo, you are part of the 65.6 million that is doing well in America. This is going way off topic here, let's keep your insane rants in the correct thread and keep this about the pandemic.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Those people bought houses they couldn't afford in the first place. I am saying the 70-80% figures is made up and the reality is much lower for those living paycheck to paycheck. Why would living above your means = buying a Porsche? Why not buying the latest Apple products when a still viable older generation Apple or a cheaper Andriod is available? Why not buying a new car instead of a used one? Why not going out for meals and drinks everyday instead of weekly? Buying brands instead of generic products?
> 
> Why is it only flipping burgers? There are other jobs that do not require college degrees that still pays decently. They just aren't as easy as flipping burgers.


Jay isn't the only one who doesn't know jack shit about how economies function. Let's say people do what you suggest with their meager earnings. They only spend on the basic necessities. Rent, bread and water. They save every penny they can beyond that. What do you think is going to happen to the economy when everyone starts living by your ideology? How many people are going to lose their jobs because the working class has no disposable income whatsoever? What jobs should those people get then? Nobody is out spending money anymore, so demand for hiring new workers drops to zilch. Most of our manufacturing jobs have been shipped overseas to service the needs of the capitalist greed you glorify. Is velocity of money a concept you understand? How about supply and demand? Do you know what an antitrust law is? Do you understand how monopolies affect the economy? How do you think the capitalists would react if nobody bought their fancy products and bought only generic brands instead?

You wanna keep this relevant to the coronavirus? I can do that too. If the oligarchy in this country hadn't been fucking the working class without lube for the past 40 years, they would have been earning enough to have savings and then they wouldn't need money from the government to avoid going homeless and starving to death. You wouldn't have people putting lives at risk by breaking quarantine and demanding the economy reopen because they would have been saving enough to ride this out.



> Are you living paycheck to paycheck? If not, that would qualify you as part of the top 20% by those numbers. Bravo, you are part of the 65.6 million that is doing well in America. This is going way off topic here, let's keep your insane rants in the correct thread and keep this about the pandemic.


The pandemic was the catalyst for the Depression (capital D) that we are living through right now. I'd call that relevant to this thread. I'm not living paycheck to paycheck but I sure as hell am not in the top 20% of earners in this country. I am squarely right around the middle. Here's the thing though, I'm a bachelor. I don't have a family to take care of. I don't have to buy a car for the wife so she can take little Tater junior to the dentist and get braces while I'm off working. I don't have to feed 4 mouths due to my lack of wife and 2 kids. I can live in a 2 bedroom condo with a roommate. I don't need a house big enough for a family. My expenses are much less than anyone with a family. I am not underwater at this time but my earnings have taken a hit since the Depression started. I'll be able to survive. I'll be able to keep up with my mortgage payments and I'll be able to feed myself. I have less disposable income though, so how many people are going to lose their jobs because people like me are only spending on the basic necessities? Then even more people lose their jobs and my income takes a hit again. It's called a downward spiral.

Man, you really are clueless about economics. It'd be funny if not for the fact that the people running the country share the exact same ideology as you and it's exactly why we are so fucked right now. People like you have this idea in their head of how things should work and it is unaltered by any evidence to the contrary. No matter how many times your ideology fails, you are too goddamned stubborn to learn from your mistakes and admit you were wrong.

You know what they say about repeating the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. That's you.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking like pubs and clubs here in Uk won't be open until September.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> Jay isn't the only one who doesn't know jack shit about how economies function. Let's say people do what you suggest with their meager earnings. They only spend on the basic necessities. Rent, bread and water. They save every penny they can beyond that. What do you think is going to happen to the economy when everyone starts living by your ideology? How many people are going to lose their jobs because the working class has no disposable income whatsoever? What jobs should those people get then? Nobody is out spending money anymore, so demand for hiring new workers drops to zilch. Most of our manufacturing jobs have been shipped overseas to service the needs of the capitalist greed you glorify. Is velocity of money a concept you understand? How about supply and demand? Do you know what an antitrust law is? Do you understand how monopolies affect the economy? How do you think the capitalists would react if nobody bought their fancy products and bought only generic brands instead?


Who said anything about only spending on basic necessities? My point was buying something that is cheaper but provide the same function. Why is being frugal or spending within one's mean a bad idea? Why is prioritizing spending less on a phone, a car, or eating out in my examples, going to destroy jobs, reduce demand for workers? Are you saying I am destroying the economy by not visiting Disneyland?

Those that can afford to can buy those fancy brands, those that cannot, should choose not to. That is not a difficult concept to grasp. Wouldn't it be better for velocity of money if people spread out their disposable spending across more wants than spending it all on one expensive purchase?



> You wanna keep this relevant to the coronavirus? I can do that too. If the oligarchy in this country hadn't been fucking the working class without lube for the past 40 years, they would have been earning enough to have savings and then they wouldn't need money from the government to avoid going homeless and starving to death. You wouldn't have people putting lives at risk by breaking quarantine and demanding the economy reopen because they would have been saving enough to ride this out.


But this isn't relevant to the pandemic. It is only relevant for you to blow off steam due to the measures being imposed during the pandemic seem to have driven you off a cliff.



> The pandemic was the catalyst for the Depression (capital D) that we are living through right now. I'd call that relevant to this thread. I'm not living paycheck to paycheck but I sure as hell am not in the top 20% of earners in this country. I am squarely right around the middle. Here's the thing though, I'm a bachelor. I don't have a family to take care of. I don't have to buy a car for the wife so she can take little Tater junior to the dentist and get braces while I'm off working. I don't have to feed 4 mouths due to my lack of wife and 2 kids. I can live in a 2 bedroom condo with a roommate. I don't need a house big enough for a family. My expenses are much less than anyone with a family. I am not underwater at this time but my earnings have taken a hit since the Depression started. I'll be able to survive. I'll be able to keep up with my mortgage payments and I'll be able to feed myself. I have less disposable income though, so how many people are going to lose their jobs because people like me are only spending on the basic necessities? Then even more people lose their jobs and my income takes a hit again. It's called a downward spiral.
> 
> Man, you really are clueless about economics. It'd be funny if not for the fact that the people running the country share the exact same ideology as you and it's exactly why we are so fucked right now. People like you have this idea in their head of how things should work and it is unaltered by any evidence to the contrary. No matter how many times your ideology fails, you are too goddamned stubborn to learn from your mistakes and admit you were wrong.
> 
> You know what they say about repeating the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. That's you.


 You claimed 70-80% of Americans are living paycheck to paycheck. By process of elimination, you are the top 20-30% if you are not living under that condition. Will it make your leftist sensibility feel better to say you are part of the top 30% instead of top 20%? Why do you feel the need to rationalize away your excuse to not be living under paycheck to paycheck? It is just easier to admit those numbers are inflated to push a certain narrative.

Why do you assume your hypothetical wife have to rely on you to feed her, and not be part of a duo income family? Sexist much? Or clueless about the current economic environment? You are the pot calling kettle black with regards to letting ideology blind you to pragmatic solutions. How am I the stubborn person here when you are the one that kept going back to the same talking points?

Just take the huge L and stop posting about your leftist propaganda in this thread.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus: Wuhan draws up plans to test all 11 million residents


Wuhan has proposed an ambitious battle plan to test its entire population in just 10 days.



www.bbc.com













Australia beef, barley suffer as China seen to be hitting back for virus probe


Within the space of two days, China announced new tariffs of up to 80 per cent on Australian barley imports and banned beef imports from four firms.




www.scmp.com













L.A. County could keep stay-at-home orders in place well into summer, depending on conditions


Los Angeles County's stay-at-home orders will 'with all certainty' be extended for the next three months, Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer said.




www.latimes.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

In the early days of the pandemic, the U.S. government turned down an offer to manufacture millions of N95 masks in America











Donald Trump And The Fed Could Be About To Crash The U.S. Dollar


Donald Trump and the Federal Reserve have already gone to previously unimaginable lengths to support the economy hard-hit by coronavirus lockdowns. Now, Trump is piling pressure on Fed chair Jerome Powell to go further—taking interest rates below zero and weakening the U.S. dollar...




www.forbes.com







As Local Health Systems Buckle, Russia’s Oligarchs Take Charge




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259932538878849024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257419047869853696








Latin America’s Outbreaks Now Rival Europe’s. But Its Options Are Worse. (Published 2020)


An analysis by The New York Times found some cities in Latin America have seen spikes in fatalities that match the worst of the pandemic elsewhere.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257070593238761472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258924254835417091








Cold, Crowded, Deadly: How U.S. Meat Plants Became a Virus Breeding Ground


With thousands of workers sick, plants are closing and the food supply is faltering.




www.bloomberg.com













Coronavirus Death Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer


Case Fatality Rate (CFR), Infection Fatality Rate (IFR), and Crude Mortality Rate (CMR) latest estimates for the COVID-19 disease from the SARS-CoV-2 virus originating from Wuhan, China




www.worldometers.info






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258530646172987394
http://twitter.com/chitra_mdmba/status/1259927880252850176









Coronavirus PPE: Gowns ordered from Turkey fail to meet safety standards


More than 2,000 gowns ordered by the UK do not meet British safety standards, the government confirms.



www.bbc.com







http://www.kansascity.com/news/coronavirus/article242669366.html



http://twitter.com/guardian/status/1260088201114456066









White House coronavirus outbreak is 'much worse than public are being told and a high ranking official has it'


THE White House coronavirus outbreak is far worse than the public is being told and Trump is “spooked” by the spread, it was reported on Sunday. With reports a high ranking official may…




www.the-sun.com













Mexican drug lord behind string of beheadings dies of coronavirus in jail


A NOTORIOUS Mexican cartel boss has died in prison after being diagnosed with coronavirus. Moises Escamilla May, a high-ranking member of the infamous Los Zetas gang, had spent more than a decade i…




www.the-sun.com













Virus outbreak linked to Seoul clubs popular with LGBT community stokes homophobia | CNN


A cluster of coronavirus cases connected to clubs frequented by South Korea's gay community has sparked an outpouring of hate speech towards the country's already-embattled LGBTQ population.




www.cnn.com













2 men charged with trying to defraud small business loan program


The men are the first in the nation to be charged with stimulus fraud involving the Small Business Administration's Paycheck Protection Program.




www.nbcnews.com













Where The Latest COVID-19 Models Think We're Headed — And Why They Disagree


We’re tracking 10 infectious disease models to understand where the coronavirus death toll could be headed in the coming weeks




projects.fivethirtyeight.com













Roy Horn of Siegfried & Roy Dies From Coronavirus


Roy Horn of Siegfried & Roy, the duo whose magic tricks astonished millions until Mr. Horn was critically injured in 2003 by one of the act’s white tigers, has died. He was 75.




www.wsj.com













Woman goes mad after being told McDonald’s is closed, shoots and injures 3 employees, OKC cops say


Things were not OK.




www.nydailynews.com







http://finance.yahoo.com/news/cities-bounce-back-coronavirus-pandemic-moodys-144452350.html



http://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1259693518987112448






German Towns To Reimpose Shutdowns Over Virus Clusters


Local authorities in Germany on Friday said they would reimpose some lockdown measures after seeing a cluster of new coronavirus infections, just days after Chancellor Angela Merkel announced a gradual reopening of the country.




www.barrons.com













Would most covid-19 victims have died soon, without the virus?


A new study suggests not




www.economist.com













Man Arrested After Fight Outside Dorchester Bank Over Lack Of Coronavirus Social Distancing


A fight outside a Dorchester bank that began over a lack of coronavirus social distancing led to weapons charges against one man.




boston.cbslocal.com










France Limits Paris Lockdown Easing Over Virus Fears


French authorities remain concerned about the spread of coronavirus in Paris which will see a more limited easing of lockdown measures next week compared to much of the rest of the country, the prime minister said Thursday.




www.barrons.com





http://twitter.com/ismaelprata/status/1260363335796690945

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1260315159542861828

http://twitter.com/carlzimmer/status/1260366998028066824

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1260394331212443649

http://twitter.com/Paloresow/status/1260363004517941248

http://twitter.com/trvrb/status/1260281083767087104

http://twitter.com/covidperspectiv/status/1260128579368583171









Researchers revise US coronavirus death forecast, predicts 147,000 people to die by August


WASHINGTON (REUTERS) - A newly revised coronavirus mortality model predicts more than 147,000 Americans will die from Covid-19 by early August, up nearly 10,000 from the last projection, as restrictions for curbing the pandemic are increasingly relaxed, researchers said on Tuesday (May 12)...




www.straitstimes.com





http://twitter.com/covidperspectiv/status/1260352691131215873

http://twitter.com/SirPatStew/status/1259975807834849280

http://twitter.com/SirPatStew/status/1260349082129727489

http://twitter.com/notesfrompoland/status/1259895131810955265

http://twitter.com/notesfrompoland/status/1258727059448385538

http://twitter.com/covidperspectiv/status/1260005409206620163

http://twitter.com/DrJudyStone/status/1259940396165222402

http://twitter.com/DelthiaRicks/status/1259788571101323264









The US already has the technology to test millions of people a day


Advances in biology in the past decade can provide the tools we need to revolutionize the testing process.




www.technologyreview.com





http://twitter.com/jburnmurdoch/status/1259977625214255105

http://twitter.com/LucreSnooker/status/1259562863536082944

http://twitter.com/soltysik_rob/status/1259528698409234440

http://twitter.com/OZmandia/status/1259770030406766594

http://twitter.com/OZmandia/status/1259770030406766594

http://twitter.com/ronlin/status/1259532089671573504

Indeed: they do not test for influenza; "flu deaths" are by their nature somewhat "inflated," though not erroneous... 









Comparing COVID-19 Deaths to Flu Deaths Is like Comparing Apples to Oranges


The former are actual numbers; the latter are inflated statistical estimates




blogs.scientificamerican.com





http://twitter.com/JustinWolfers/status/1259702087342010374


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

With six new cases in Wuhan China is preparing to test all 11 million citizens over the course of seven days.

That is more people than the U.S. has tested to date.

In total. 









Fauci to Warn Senate of ‘Needless Suffering and Death’ (Published 2020)


The risks of reopening the country too soon will be a focus of government hearings on Tuesday. The White House’s new mask requirement won’t apply to President Trump.




www.nytimes.com













LA County's stay-at-home order will likely remain in place for next 3 months, officials say


Los Angeles County officials are recommending that the stay-at-home order be extended for the next three months as the region continues efforts to reduce the spread of the coronavirus.




abc7.com













Fauci to begin 'modified quarantine'


Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and member of the White House's coronavirus task force, told CNN he will begin a "modified quarantine" after making a "low risk" contact with the White House staffer who tested positive for the novel...




edition.cnn.com













The first quarantine concert foretells music's dystopian future


"You don’t want to see this art form die."




mashable.com













This Is the Future of the Pandemic (Published 2020)


Covid-19 isn’t going away soon. Two recent studies mapped out the possible shapes of its trajectory.




www.nytimes.com













Cold, Crowded, Deadly: How U.S. Meat Plants Became a Virus Breeding Ground


With thousands of workers sick, plants are closing and the food supply is faltering.




www.bloomberg.com













Majority of reopening US states DON’T meet WH guidelines and models show it could be a DISASTER


MOST states that have started to lift restrictions don’t meet White House guidelines, and reopening businesses too early may end in disaster, the government’s own model shows. One of th…




www.the-sun.com













Covid-19 isn't just a respiratory disease. It hits the whole body | CNN


Covid-19 symptoms go beyond pneumonia to include blood clots, inflammation and even swollen toes.




www.cnn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258997437055680512








Napoli, ''Io, infermiera contro il Covid, violentata in un parcheggio: ho creduto che sarei morta''


Aggredita mentre aspettava il bus domenica pomeriggio in Corso Lucci: "Un trauma enorme, non sono tornata a lavorare"




napoli.repubblica.it






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258891979968049152








Leaked White House data: Infections spiking over 1,000% in some areas


Trump claims cases are falling everywhere. An unreleased task force report shows massive spikes in the heartland




www.salon.com









__





Andrew Cuomo Reverses Order Making Nursing Homes Take Coronavirus Patients After Thousands Die - LifeNews.com


The praise for New York Gov. Andre Cuomo’s handling of the coronavirus outbreak is turning to harsh criticism after he ordered nursing homes to accept coronavirus patients. People who live in nursing homes, including the elderly and people with disabilities, are at greater risk of dying from the...



www.lifenews.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260639316331638785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260694768947998721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260665515153989632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260842309710680065








Japan suicides decline as Covid-19 lockdown causes shift in stress factors


April’s 20% drop compared with a year earlier may be the result of delays to start of school year, less commuting and more time with family




www.theguardian.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260826742123638785
http://twitter.com/futurepundit/status/1260437614659764225

http://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1260437129295024133

http://twitter.com/sarahemclaugh/status/1260389678026559489

http://twitter.com/XHNews/status/1260437643285979146

http://twitter.com/MsMelChen/status/1260488729103413248

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1260508843383144453

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1260636784435892224

2.8% seroprevalence in Indiana...

http://twitter.com/aaronecarroll/status/1260666960569946115

http://twitter.com/aaronecarroll/status/1260668185998700547

http://twitter.com/_MiguelHernan/status/1260625031119409156

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1260766876310867968

http://twitter.com/paulmromer/status/1250237069483544577

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1260735652087369730

http://twitter.com/SirPatStew/status/1260743909967159297


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Even in the considerably healthier South Korea with dramatically less type two diabetes and high blood pressure compared to the U.S., and amazing, extensive testing, the death rate appears to be at least 2%. Which makes it _at least_ roughly 10x deadlier than seasonal flu. With a healthier population than the U.S.'s. Meanwhile, Tucker Carlson and tens of millions of others in the U.S. continue to mistakenly claim that for anyone under the age of 65 it is like having the sniffles for a week. Ridiculous. 






Rush Limbaugh is telling his millions of listeners that places like New York City have shut down to hurt Donald Trump's economy. Could it not be because with _only 20% infected the U.S.'s greatest city has already had 1 in 500 New Yorkers aged 45-64 die of the virus_?









National Poll: 40% of Families More Likely to Homeschool After Lockdowns End


A RealClear Opinion Research survey of 2,122 registered voters shows that support for educational choice is strong, and that a significant portion of parents are more likely to pursue homeschooling opportunities after the lockdowns end. The results show that 40% of families are more likely to...




www.federationforchildren.org





Doctors Without Borders has dispatched a team to the Navajo Nation to combat the virus as it has ravaged this group. It is the first time that Doctors Without Borders has sent anyone to the U.S. on a mission: 









As Covid-19 Devastates Navajo Nation, Doctors Without Borders Dispatches Team to Battle Outbreak


"You're telling people, 'Wash your hands for 20 seconds multiple times a day,' and they don't have running water."




www.commondreams.org













Coronavirus May Pose a New Risk to Younger Patients: Strokes (Published 2020)


Doctors have reported a flurry of cases in Covid-19 patients — including a healthy 27-year-old emergency medical technician in Queens. After a month in the hospital, he is learning to walk again.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261009528214237184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260699397282652160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260715837855420417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260906471283470338
http://twitter.com/nanogenomic/status/1260864596480364544

http://twitter.com/latimes/status/1260684876661035009









Mask maker told whistleblower 'we're in deep s***'


Dr. Rick Bright, the HHS whistleblower, slammed the government's coronavirus response complaining 'we don't have a strategy or plan.'




www.dailymail.co.uk













Top health officials vanish from national TV interviews as White House refocuses messaging


The nation's top physicians have stopped appearing on national television for interviews as the White House exerts increased control over communications during the coronavirus pandemic and refocuses its message toward reopening the economy.




www.cnn.com













Weekly jobless claims total 2.981 million, bringing coronavirus tally to 36.5 million


The total 2.981 million new claims for unemployment insurance brought the coronavirus crisis count to nearly 36.5 million, though the weekly trend continued lower.




www.cnbc.com







> Police found the child behind the home on Coston Drive around 11:30 p.m. on Sunday night. The boy told officers the alleged abuse started since he “got out of school for this corona thing.”











6-Year-Old Dallas Boy Found Tied In Shed Describes Abuse: Sprayed With Hose, Kicked, Not Allowed In House


The child told child abuse detectives during a forensic interview, whenever his grandmother left the home, she put him in the shed, tied him up and told him he was bad.




dfw.cbslocal.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Even in the considerably healthier South Korea with dramatically less type two diabetes and high blood pressure compared to the U.S., and amazing, extensive testing, the death rate appears to be at least 2%. Which makes it _at least_ roughly 10x deadlier than seasonal flu. With a healthier population than the U.S.'s. Meanwhile, Tucker Carlson and tens of millions of others in the U.S. continue to mistakenly claim that for anyone under the age of 65 it is like having the sniffles for a week. Ridiculous.


I wish I could call Americans illiterate, but I can't. Because that's a slur usually directed at poor people.

Americans are not illiterate. But they are literally belligerent stupid fucks whose entire existence is based around denying how little they know. So they're educated fools. In Urdu we call them "perhae likhae jahil", which basically means "you can teach someone to read and write, but that doesn't make them capable of understanding what they're reading or writing".

That said, the _real_ think people aren't paying attention to is that the rich people are still in lock down and taking precautions, while urging the serfs to fight amongst each other over crumbs and scraps and literally paying the worst scum of this country to ensure that the rich don't suffer while the poor do. 

It's a different set of rules as always. The weaponized baffoons of the middle class vs the poverty class where the poorest is obviously as always sacrificed to the alter of cronyism and greed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reaper said:


> I wish I could call Americans illiterate, but I can't. Because that's a slur usually directed at poor people.
> 
> Americans are not illiterate. But they are literally belligerent stupid fucks whose entire existence is based around denying how little they know. So they're educated fools. In Urdu we call them "perhae likhae jahil", which basically means "you can teach someone to read and write, but that doesn't make them capable of understanding what they're reading or writing".
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Urdu phrase. If only it were not so in-demand...

"It's a mess, ain't it, Sheriff?"

"If it ain't it'll do till the mess gets here."

A family friend's healthy sixteen-year-old son has perished from COVID-19. This is the third person in the family friend's immediate orbit that they have lost to the virus.

Tucker Carlson this week has been saying that COVID-19 is effectively a case of the sniffles unless you are 65+ or unhealthy. Which can only be described as hyperbolic and dishonest. 

Somewhere around 10% of SARS patients from 2002-2003 had subchondral osteonecrosis based on MRI scans. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260996929569333249
As this _New York Post _article notes, almost 40% of New York City COVID-19 hospital patients had a form of kidney failure. One would imagine that this is probably from thrombosis vis-a-vis bodily operations related to preeclampsia. 

It is areas such as these and a host of others where the "flu, bro" peddlers are missing major parts of the ongoing story. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261219645589159936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260968738049925120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260767802794717185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261120859227504641
http://twitter.com/ABC/status/1261050889445560322

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1261242341890891781

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1261233452210364416

http://twitter.com/jburnmurdoch/status/1261222810992685056









Thousands Are Headed to Alaska’s Fishing Towns. So Is the Virus. (Published 2020)


As the famed Copper River salmon season begins, isolated fishing towns are bracing for an influx of workers and their first brush with the coronavirus.




www.nytimes.com





http://twitter.com/CNBCnow/status/1260965580342988806

http://twitter.com/TheStalwart/status/1260954155830644745

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1261211241307090945

http://twitter.com/nypost/status/1260757080799150085

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1261196876310863872

http://twitter.com/WSJ/status/1261197138459004928

http://twitter.com/ABC7/status/1261103879850086402

http://twitter.com/CamilleThomasOF/status/1259542147159687169


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“At least five sailors who had returned to the USS Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier after a coronavirus quarantine have tested positive for the virus again, the Navy confirmed Friday.”









Five sailors who returned to USS Roosevelt test positive for coronavirus again


At least five sailors who had returned to the USS Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier after a coronavirus quarantine have tested positive for the virus again, the Navy confirmed Friday.“This week, …




thehill.com





There’s much we still don’t understand how this virus 🦠 operates or how to successfully combat it. We have to trust the scientists and doctors working on safety guidelines, testing, treatment, and ultimately a vaccine.

The political back and forth arguing is an exhausting distraction. The working poor are crabs in a barrel. The reason this situation is worst is because of failed leadership in office.

The US is faring worse than any other Western democracy. Unemployment, deaths, indebtedness, lack of healthcare, and on and on. Why, because there is no safety net, no social caring and security infrastructure. We desperately need Common Sense that works in a cohesive society. There is little to no social mobility, the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.

We collectively won’t hold the president and congress accountable for it and make them work for us through this shit. That’s our crisis.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.fox5ny.com/news/new-york-barber-who-illicitly-cut-hair-for-weeks-has-coronavirus 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261582197850624000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261576137358012417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261579673072472064








Temperature and relative humidity are not major contributing factor on the occurrence of COVID-19 pandemic: An observational study in 57 countries (2020-05-08)


The world searching for hope has already experienced a huge loss of lives due to COVID-19 caused by SARS-CoV-2 started in Wuhan, China. There are speculations that climatic conditions can slowdown the transmission of COVID-19. Findings from the early outbreak indicated the possible association...




www.medrxiv.org







http://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/05/15/trump-coronavirus-vaccine-january/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261377767456813056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261545699868639232
http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1261568327492743168



http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30489-X



http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1261363226496733185

http://twitter.com/JustinWolfers/status/1261493749277958144

http://twitter.com/mashable/status/1261299545968910337









Estimating clinical severity of COVID-19 from the transmission dynamics in Wuhan, China - Nature Medicine


An estimation of the clinical severity of COVID-19, based on the data available so far, can help to inform the public health response during the ongoing SARS-CoV-2 pandemic.




www.nature.com





http://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright/status/1261411124936880128

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1261460498014449664

http://twitter.com/balajis/status/1261454154523750401

http://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1261409395491041280

http://twitter.com/SirPatStew/status/1261450603038797824

http://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1261552483966517248

So the Chinese are getting their pandas back from this whole mess. Well they are not getting Pablo Sandoval--THE LINE MUST BE DRAWN HERE!


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Clique said:


> There’s much we still don’t understand how this virus 🦠 operates or how to successfully combat it. We have to trust the scientists and doctors working on safety guidelines, testing, treatment, and ultimately a vaccine*.*


I mean your heart is in the right place but how you can expect us all to 'trust' the experts immediately after confessing there's so much that they don't understand? And which experts are we supposed to trust? We are three months into this fiasco and they aren't even in solidarity when it comes to the safety level of wearing a mask.

We helped flatten the curve, we did what was asked of us. Social distancing and keeping large gatherings to a minimum sounds to me like the responsible solution at this stage in the game. If people can be trusted to follow the rules at the supermarket and the bank they can be trusted to follow the rules at any other establishment.

At the very least I believe people should have the freedom to make these choices for themselves at this point.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wearing a mask is to prevent you from unwittingly passing on the virus to others.

You have not flattened the curve in many states. What you deem 'responsible solution' is what is currently happening, which the useful idiots are protesting against. Do you not have the ability to go to essential work? Are you not able to go outside of your house to buy food? We still don't know much about influenza, you expect researchers to know everything there is to know about a new virus after a few months? Take your fake empathy outta here.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Rush Limbaugh is telling his millions of listeners that places like New York City have shut down to hurt Donald Trump's economy.


I gotta call fake news on this one. 

No way Rush Limbaugh has millions of listeners. 😂



Jay Devito said:


> If people can be trusted to follow the rules at the supermarket and the bank they can be trusted to follow the rules at any other establishment.
> 
> At the very least I believe people should have the freedom to make these choices for themselves at this point.


Seconded.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Wearing a mask is to prevent you from unwittingly passing on the virus to others.
> 
> You have not flattened the curve in many states. What you deem 'responsible solution' is what is currently happening, which the useful idiots are protesting against. Do you not have the ability to go to essential work? Are you not able to go outside of your house to buy food? We still don't know much about influenza, you expect researchers to know everything there is to know about a new virus after a few months? Take your fake empathy outta here.


Wow talk about projecting, holy shit. You got issues dude.

And wow in addition to being a genius scholar in socioeconomics, who would have thought you are also a medical doctor? Tell me Doctor are you speaking from a position of authority and expertise or are you just repeating what you heard somewhere? Because there are experts with all designations declaring the exact opposite, that a surgeon's mask is _incapable_ of preventing the spread an airborne virus. That's not my opinion, these are what decorated health officials have been saying. Also guess what? Predictions have been *wrong*. Models have been *wrong*. A lot of 'experts' have been caught with their paints down.

Our original purpose for the lockdowns was to contain the spread and keep our hospitals from being overwhelmed. I can comb this thread and put people on blast if you don't believe me, but that was the main crux of the argument. Well not only are we way more prepared than we were 3 months ago in terms of having enough beds, equipment and treatment... our hospitals aren't being overwhelmed either. Not even in New York. They were in the beginning but that was months ago and we are far more prepared now.

If you are afraid to leave your house, that sounds like a 'you' problem. That sounds like a @FriedTofu problem. The rest of us would rather not see the world collapse, thanks.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Wow talk about projecting, holy shit. You got issues dude.


What am I projecting here?



> And wow in addition to being a genius scholar in socioeconomics, who would have thought you are also a medical doctor? Tell me Doctor are you speaking from a position of authority and expertise or are you just repeating what you heard somewhere? Because there are experts with all designations declaring the exact opposite, that a surgeon's mask is _incapable_ of preventing the spread an airborne virus. That's not my opinion, these are what decorated health officials have been saying. Also guess what? Predictions have been *wrong*. Models have been *wrong*. A lot of 'experts' have been caught with their paints down.


I am just repeating what experts have said about why we needed to wear mask. Wearing masks reduces the spread of droplets that seems to be the main source of transmission of the virus.I personally think it is a hassle and not as useful as physical distancing but am willing to put up with wearing one anyway just in case it helps even 1% of the time. 

Maybe prevent is too strong a word to use for someone like you, would you feel better if I used the word reducing instead of preventing for the reason to wear masks so we don't get into semantics? Or do you want to go down that rabbit hole and we debate what airbourne and what isn't too?

Predictions and models are not always correct, especially with variables being so unknown in the early stages, but the trends have largely been proven to be correct.



> Our original purpose for the lockdowns was to contain the spread and keep our hospitals from being overwhelmed. I can comb this thread and put people on blast if you don't believe me, but that was the main crux of the argument. Well not only are we way more prepared than we were 3 months ago in terms of having enough beds, equipment and treatment... our hospitals aren't being overwhelmed either. Not even in New York. They were in the beginning but that was months ago and we are far more prepared now.


Except many states in America that are not travel hubs but see rising number of cases are being pushed to reopen. Maybe if you are from somewhere like Alaska that is largely shielded from the virus you can go back to normal but not for many other places. Are you joking by saying there is enough equipment when you can't even provide enough PPEs to your hospital workers? As for saying hospitals aren't being overwhelmed, do you know anyone working in one? Pretty sure many have a different point of view as yours.



> If you are afraid to leave your house, that sounds like a 'you' problem. That sounds like a @FriedTofu problem. The rest of us would rather not see the world collapse, thanks.


Wait, what the fk has my reply got to do with being afraid to leave the house? I am against going back to life as usual at this moment. Tell me what will be so different from your 'responsible solutions' to what is the current guidelines? Pray tell how why would you assume people to follow your 'responsible solution' when a significant minority of people can't even be bothered follow the current guidelines when cases were still rising?


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> What am I projecting here?
> 
> I am just repeating what experts have said about why we needed to wear mask. Wearing masks reduces the spread of droplets that seems to be the main source of transmission of the virus.I personally think it is a hassle and not as useful as physical distancing but am willing to put up with wearing one anyway just in case it helps even 1% of the time.
> 
> ...


The point I was trying to make was that the scientific and health community are NOT in total agreement when it comes to a lot of things pertaining to this virus, so it doesn't make any sense for normal people like you and me to draw any kind of conclusion. But we _do_ know is that the virus isn't nearly as deadly as originally thought, and that the overwhelming number of people who come down with the illness either won't realize it or they will recover in a few weeks with no issue. In fact the actual mortality rate in the U.S. is somewhere around .01-.04%, so if you took 1000 people at random and they all came down with corona virus... it would claim the lives of around 1-4 of them and they will likely be among the most eldest and/or the most sickest. Tragic of course but so is life, people die every day for all sorts of reasons and we do not put the world on hold to prevent them.



FriedTofu said:


> Except many states in America that are not travel hubs but see rising number of cases are being pushed to reopen. Maybe if you are from somewhere like Alaska that is largely shielded from the virus you can go back to normal but not for many other places. Are you joking by saying there is enough equipment when you can't even provide enough PPEs to your hospital workers? As for saying hospitals aren't being overwhelmed, do you know anyone working in one? Pretty sure many have a different point of view as yours.
> 
> Wait, what the fk has my reply got to do with being afraid to leave the house? I am against going back to life as usual at this moment. Tell me what will be so different from your 'responsible solutions' to what is the current guidelines? Pray tell how why would you assume people to follow your 'responsible solution' when a significant minority of people can't even be bothered follow the current guidelines when cases were still rising?


I moved to NJ 4 years ago I still have family and tons of friends in NYC and I am telling you their hospitals are not overwhlemed with covid patients right now and they haven't been for about 45 days. These are not my opinions, these are the words from the people right in the thick of it working in the hospitals. The navy ship that was sent in to assist with beds was asked to LEAVE because the number of patients didn't warrant it.









The 500-bed US Navy hospital ship Comfort is leaving NYC after treating just 179 patients in 3 weeks


New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo told the president that NYC no longer needed the ship. It will now be sent home to Virginia to prepare for a new mission.




www.businessinsider.com





The reason you see people slowly beginning to ignore the guidelines is because they can see through the BS and they don't buy that this the black plague. Most importantly it is not the government's job to protect us from ourselves. We are all adults and we all have the freedom to make our own choices. Don't tell me that it's safe for Amazon to have a massive warehouse full of employees but it's not safe for anyone else.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

_We should keep everybody in lockdown so they are safe and do not die!_

What do you mean by everyone?

_Well, obviously I still need the people who get me food to go to work. And the people who keep my lights on. And the people who keep my water running. All the people who allow me to continue staying home, they all still need to go to work. _

So, what you're saying is, some lives are expendable, just so long as yours is not in any danger?

...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Something people should be on the lookout for is all of the "stealth deaths" of COVID-19. A lady I happen to know who runs a small business about 25 miles from where I live saw her father, living in an adjacent county, become infected with COVID-19 in late March, become hospitalized, recover, and, in the first week of May, perish. It was one too many hits to their system, but he is not being marked down as one of the tens of thousands of "COVID-19 deaths." Some good articles covering this phenomenon which is becoming more commonplace the deeper into the pandemic the U.S. sinks. 

On another front, J.C. Penney, long-suffering massive U.S. chain, is now undone by COVID-19. 









Bankrupted JC Penney plans to spin its properties into separate real estate company


A piece of J.C. Penney's proposal to emerge from bankruptcy includes spinning its real estate into a publicly traded real estate investment trust.




www.cnbc.com













TSA Preparing to Check Passenger Temperatures at Airports Amid Coronavirus Concerns


U.S. officials are preparing to begin checking passengers’ temperatures at roughly a dozen airports as soon as next week, as the coronavirus pandemic has heightened anxieties about travel.




www.wsj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261622978195992578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262093692510167040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261576690863534080
Tremendous podcast well-recommended to everyone on how Ireland is faring against the virus:


__
https://soundcloud.com/thestandwitheamondunphy%2Fthe-stand-tomas-ryan-120520

This is beyond parody:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261839915073130496
http://twitter.com/60s_Batman/status/1262101463637135362


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> The point I was trying to make was that the scientific and health community are NOT in total agreement when it comes to a lot of things pertaining to this virus, so it doesn't make any sense for normal people like you and me to draw any kind of conclusion. But we _do_ know is that the virus isn't nearly as deadly as originally thought, and that the overwhelming number of people who come down with the illness either won't realize it or they will recover in a few weeks with no issue. In fact the actual mortality rate in the U.S. is somewhere around .01-.04%, so if you took 1000 people at random and they all came down with corona virus... it would claim the lives of around 1-4 of them and they will likely be among the most eldest and/or the most sickest. Tragic of course but so is life, people die every day for all sorts of reasons and we do not put the world on hold to prevent them.


Telling me it makes no sense for us to draw any kind of conclusion...proceed to form your own conclusions. Really can't make this up.  

The reason why there is such a drastic measure for this disease compared to previous infectious disease is what you described. People can pass it around without realizing it. Yeah you can be flippant about it with your 1000 people example. I can just as easily use 10million people at random coming down with the virus and poof you have 40,000 deaths according to your 'conclusion'.









Global deaths: This is how COVID-19 compares to other diseases


Cardiovascular diseases, or diseases of the heart and blood vessels, are the leading cause of death.




www.weforum.org





Notice the spike in deaths in the graph at the end?



> I moved to NJ 4 years ago I still have family and tons of friends in NYC and I am telling you their hospitals are not overwhlemed with covid patients right now and they haven't been for about 45 days. These are not my opinions, these are the words from the people right in the thick of it working in the hospitals. The navy ship that was sent in to assist with beds was asked to LEAVE because the number of patients didn't warrant it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good thing to know the excess capacity isn't needed. Are your friends working in hospitals? Because one of mine that work in one complained about the longer hours every week. If you feel comfortable your healthcare system is prepared enough during this few months of preparations to take in potential new patients, then I have nothing else to say.



> The reason you see people slowly beginning to ignore the guidelines is because they can see through the BS and they don't buy that this the black plague. Most importantly it is not the government's job to protect us from ourselves. We are all adults and we all have the freedom to make our own choices. Don't tell me that it's safe for Amazon to have a massive warehouse full of employees but it's not safe for anyone else.


Sounds about right, if the virus doesn't kill enough people, it shouldn't be taken seriously. Your stance remains the same even after 80,000 deaths in your country.

Ah..the freedom argument. Next you are going to tell me you are anti-vax because governments shouldn't mandate vaccines against certain diseases. Oh wait..better yet, by your logic we should stop vaccinations because fewer people have polio or smallpox now in developed countries. Guess you have a ready made excuse for people to ignore your 'responsible solution' after reopening. 

Yup calling out your fake empathy was spot on.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> The point I was trying to make was that the scientific and health community are NOT in total agreement when it comes to a lot of things pertaining to this virus, so it doesn't make any sense for normal people like you and me to draw any kind of conclusion. But we _do_ know is that the virus isn't nearly as deadly as originally thought, and that the overwhelming number of people who come down with the illness either won't realize it or they will recover in a few weeks with no issue. In fact the actual mortality rate in the U.S. is somewhere around .01-.04%, so if you took 1000 people at random and they all came down with corona virus... it would claim the lives of around 1-4 of them and they will likely be among the most eldest and/or the most sickest. Tragic of course but so is life, people die every day for all sorts of reasons and we do not put the world on hold to prevent them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting that mortality rate from? Even the most conservative estimates that I’ve seen, based on antibody tests, etc. still put the mortality rate at no less than 2%, or just a little over 2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Where are you getting that mortality rate from? Even the most conservative estimates that I’ve seen, based on antibody tests, etc. still put the mortality rate at no less than 2%, or just a little over 2


Right.

Bergamo, Italy appears to be at least _near_ herd immunity... With 0.6% of their population dead from COVID-19.

This implies an estimate of--at its absolute possible lowest--at least 0.8% IFR. 

In other words, the estimate of roughly ~1.0% IFR is just about right. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260625031119409156
This is excellent... Effectively, 2-3% mortality: http://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.03.20089854v1.full.pdf


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260864596480364544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261407761432109057
Some fascinating studies demonstrating how COVID-19 is creating conditions of osteonecrosis from the devastating lowering of oxygen in the blood to dangerous levels for approximately one-in-10 of those who become infected. Loss of bone tissue is going to be a long-term problem for tens of thousands (if we are lucky!). 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260505156011069442

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261725309507907585








SARS-CoV-2 is well adapted for humans. What does this mean for re-emergence?


In a side-by-side comparison of evolutionary dynamics between the 2019/2020 SARS-CoV-2 and the 2003 SARS-CoV, we were surprised to find that SARS-CoV-2 resembles SARS-CoV in the late phase of the 2003 epidemic after SARS-CoV had developed several advantageous adaptations for human transmission...




www.biorxiv.org













Democrats push new $3T coronavirus relief bill through House


WASHINGTON (AP) — Democrats have powered a massive $3 trillion coronavirus relief bill through the House, an election-year measure designed to brace a U.S.




apnews.com













Why a coronavirus vaccine could take way longer than a year


Considering the history and science behind making these drugs, “a year to 18 months would be absolutely unprecedented,” one expert warns.




www.nationalgeographic.com





http://mobile.twitter.com/amandamull/status/1262016233366605824

http://twitter.com/passantino/status/1262197053133914112

http://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1262095387638333444

http://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1262190840354672647

http://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1262191184094679040









UK coronavirus death toll rises by 170, lowest increase since March


The number of people who have died in the United Kingdom after testing positive for COVID-19 rose by 170 to 34,636, business minister Alok Sharma said on Sunday, the lowest increase in the official death toll since March 24.




www.reuters.com





http://twitter.com/scottreinhard/status/1261997550099402752









Coronavirus will 'delete Yemen from maps all over the world'


Sky News footage reveals the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic in a country that has been wracked by civil war for almost six years.




news.sky.com













Newly reopened South Florida seen as an emerging coronavirus hot spot


Federal officials responding to the coronavirus pandemic are concerned about the rapidly rising number of cases in Palm Beach County, Florida, according to an internal Trump administration document reviewed by Yahoo News.




news.yahoo.com













Coronavirus: Public support for Boris Johnson's handling of COVID-19 pandemic plummets - poll


The poll suggests people want more detailed guidance from government on what they can and cannot do as the lockdown is eased.




news.sky.com





http://twitter.com/asymmetricinfo/status/1262159098004549634









'Hubs of infection': how Covid-19 spread through Latin America's markets


Authorities have struggled to enforce social distancing at the trading centres. At one Lima market, 79% of vendors had coronavirus




www.theguardian.com





Yay San Francisco: http://twitter.com/LondonBreed/status/1261364092763140097

http://twitter.com/SirPatStew/status/1261806885960921091


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> On another front, J.C. Penney, long-suffering massive U.S. chain, is now undone by COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The headline here should read: JC Penney declares bankruptcy after handing multimillions in bonuses to executives.



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261725309507907585


Fuck Wall Street. They should not be allowed to sit safely in their skyscrapers while profiting from the people risking their lives to go back to work. You work, you earn. You sit at home on the millions or billions you already have, fuck you, you're not getting any more. That's how things should work. 

The coronavirus has really exposed just how fucked we are with our capitalist economy. I don't have to go too far out on a limb to predict we could start seeing some serious civil unrest because our government is too bought by the capitalist donor class to respond to the needs of everyone else. All they do is throw more money at the already rich. The Fed has already admitted that they can and will continue digitally printing as much money as it takes to keep the ruling class happy while the Dems and Reps start whining about cost every time someone tries to do something for the working class.

It doesn't take a genius economist to point out that giving all the money to the supply side and barely anything to the demand side means no one has any money to buy anything with. I'm not even fucking kidding but I just saw something yesterday about some rich asshole whining because people weren't spending on luxury goods or buying new cars. We gave these ungrateful assholes 1200 bucks and they are spending it on things like food and rent instead of luxuries. 

What is it that right wingers always say about giving money to the poor? They'll just waste it all on things they don't need. Welp, so much for that particular bullshit theory. Turns out, most people are more concerned with basic survival than they are buying a flat screen TV. Shocking, I know.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

The_It_Factor said:


> Where are you getting that mortality rate from? Even the most conservative estimates that I’ve seen, based on antibody tests, etc. still put the mortality rate at no less than 2%, or just a little over 2


I am talking about the U.S., not global.

Even if we are to assume that the 1%-2% number is accurate, that is just going off *confirmed* *cases.* 

There is no possible way for them to determine the true number of cases because the overwhelming majority of americans *have not been tested*. 

Speaking as someone who lives in the NY/NJ area, I know that most people either didn't bother to get tested because they were asymptomatic or they couldn't get tested period because their symptoms weren't severe enough. So it's not crazy to suggest that the number of confirmed cases is _wayyyy_ short of the actual number of people who've had this virus.

When you account for the true number, the mortality rate is insanely low.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Your logic is a bit flawed. Yes you are correct that the real number of infected is bigger, but according to current data it's still below 5% of population, but what's more important that real number of deaths is also bigger. Not every dead body is tested and I'm sure not in every dead body the virus eve can be detected.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Morrison17 said:


> Your logic is a bit flawed. Yes you are correct that the real number of infected is bigger, but according to current data it's still below 5% of population, but what's more important that real number of deaths is also bigger. *Not every dead body is tested and I'm sure not in every dead body the virus eve can be detected.*


And yet they are adding those bodies to the death toll, even those that hadn't been tested and where covid hadn't been identified. If what are you saying is correct then the real number of covid deaths would be lower than what's being reported, not higher. It's not like there are large swaths of covid related deaths being under reported, quite the opposite actually.










Cuomo: 21.2% of NYC Residents Sampled in Test Had Coronavirus Antibodies


To date, there have been 15,740 deaths in New York State.




www.ny1.com









__





COVID-19: Latest Data - NYC Health






www1.nyc.gov





^ Judging from the data and early sample size in anti-body testing, it is estimated that roughly* 2.7 million* residents spanning all five bouroughs could have had the virus... and yet as of today there are only 191,000 confirmed cases and 15,000 deaths. That is a mortality rate of *0.5%*, and of that number *more than half of them were older than 75.*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> I am talking about the U.S., not global.
> 
> Even if we are to assume that the 1%-2% number is accurate, that is just going off *confirmed* *cases.*
> 
> ...


And I certainly hope that’s the case, but when looking at reported cases vs. reported deaths, the death rate in the US is sitting around 6%, but would obviously be lower for the reasons you mentioned.

On the other hand, there’s the concern of the silent deaths in which people died from coronavirus, but weren’t listed as such. This could even include patients who recovered, but whose systems succumbed weeks later due to the stress that it put on their bodies.

When looking at models for predicted deaths vs. actual deaths (including those listed as COVID-19) for this time period, there are still a lot of excess deaths that are not accounted for, which many experts believe are COVID-19 related. Say, for example, someone never gets tested and then dies, they’d fall into that category. That’s why many (most?) experts believe the true number of deaths is higher than the 90,000 reported, which would obviously INCREASE the death rate.

I believe they did some limited antibody testing in NYC which still put the death rate around 3%.

We will never know the true mortality rate, but extensive antibody testing could provide some insight. But... so far, it hasn’t appeared that even the limited antibody testing has indicated a mortality rate of less than 2%+


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

The_It_Factor said:


> And I certainly hope that’s the case, but when looking at reported cases vs. reported deaths, the death rate in the US is sitting around 6%, but would obviously be lower for the reasons you mentioned.
> 
> On the other hand, there’s the concern of the silent deaths in which people died from coronavirus, but weren’t listed as such. This could even include patients who recovered, but whose systems succumbed weeks later due to the stress that it put on their bodies.
> 
> ...


I literally just posted the statistics for NYC and they are estmating that 2.7 million people could have had the virus and only 15,000 have been declared dead. Half of them were over the age of 75. So if you contract the virus and you are under the age of 75, it would suggest you have a *99.75% *chance of survival. And as we learn more and learn better how to treat it, that number will go up even higher.

And mind you this is NYC, the most densely populated city in the country. The area where the virus can most easily spread. The chances of you contracting the virus are going to be significantly lower in other states where the population is more spread out.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> I literally just posted the statistics for NYC and they are estmating that 2.7 million people could have had the virus and only 15,000 have been declared dead. Half of them were over the age of 75. So if you contract the virus and you are under the age of 75, it would suggest you have a *99.75% *chance of survival. And as we learn more and learn better how to treat it, that number will go up even higher.
> 
> And mind you this is NYC, the most densely populated city in the country. The area where the virus can most easily spread. The chances of you contracting the virus are going to be significantly lower in other states where the population is more spread out.


The most recent update on the NYC antibody test was showing infection percentage just under 20%, but that’s splitting hairs.

And no, I know that the vast majority of deaths are elderly and immunocompromised, but the idea of creating an environment where healthy folks can unknowingly pass on a virus that could be fatal to the person they pass it to doesn’t sit well with me.

It’s also a very different illness than even the flu where far fewer young people die. It’s just bothersome to me how a lot of young people thing it won’t hurt them because they’re young, when that’s not always the case. This whole post comes on the heels of my state’s Governor having a press conference because doctor’s in one of our more populated counties said they’ve been encountering a lot of young people coming in who have been having “Covid-19” parties where they intentionally try to get infected to get immunity, or whatever reason, which apparently has come up over the past week. That’s just ridiculously irresponsible and I feel like I’d probably kill someone if I found out they intentionally got infected, and that ended up inadvertently spreading to one of my parents who succumbed to it.

Anyway, I hope you’re right and I hope the numbers will continue to decrease as doctors learn more and more about how to treat this and aren’t flying blind.

I just think that the truth is somewhere in the middle, and I’d rather err on the side of caution. For example, when US had 39% fatality rates on cases that had outcomes (very early on when there were very few confirmed cases and very few tests), I saw someone literally post “this virus has a 39% death rate in america, meaning, if you catch it, you’ve got a 39% chance of dying”. That’s preposterous on so many levels, and obviously untrue. I’ve also seen people post that it’s “just a cold” and “Dr Fauci is a fraud and democrat plant” and “facemasks cause wearers to become infected”, all of which are also idiotic. Again, I’d rather just err on the side of caution before we know more.


As an aside, my initial response asking where you got your info from was a genuine question. Like I said, I’d love nothing more than for the death rate to be that low everywhere. Anyone that wants the death rate to be higher just to throw in Trump’s face, or whatever, is deranged.


Edit: and my only issue with the antibody testing is that other areas have shown higher rates than that, so it just seems that it’ll take more time to get true numbers (or to determine why certain areas have high mortality rates than others).


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Aight Imma head out and go to Florida


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

As of only a few days ago, 25% of hospitalizations for COVID-19 have been for people under the age of 50; in the U.K., it is 20% of hospitalizations... Also, strongly recommend reading this whole thread and all of the linked literature:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259125330725367808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259121474733932546

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259126209968918528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259128790011088896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259118707118182402








COVID-19 Killed at Least 25 Residents of One Illinois Nursing Home. The Family of One Victim Has Filed a Lawsuit, Alleging Negligence.


The family of a Bria of Geneva resident who died from the coronavirus in April claims in the lawsuit that the nursing home failed to adequately test residents and staff, and didn’t isolate infected residents in time to protect others.




t.co







http://t.co/4hLvdPvWpf?amp=1











COVID-19 Killed at Least 25 Residents of One Illinois Nursing Home. The Family of One Victim Has Filed a Lawsuit, Alleging Negligence.


The family of a Bria of Geneva resident who died from the coronavirus in April claims in the lawsuit that the nursing home failed to adequately test residents and staff, and didn’t isolate infected residents in time to protect others.




www.propublica.org





"Florida Man" Encounters COVID-19: He thought the coronavirus was 'a fake crisis.' Then he contracted it.

http://twitter.com/clairlemon/status/1262159658443128832

http://twitter.com/NYTHealth/status/1262242790957867014





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




t.co













Myocardial characteristics as the prognosis for COVID-19 patients


Background Amid the crisis of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) caused by the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), front-line clinicians in collaboration with backstage medical researchers analyzed clinical characteristics of COVID-19 patients and reported the...




www.medrxiv.org













Swedish parents and teachers say they're being forced to risk children's health due to mandatory in-class schooling


Several parents have reported being threatened with fines, being reported to social services and other repercussions for choosing to keep their children at home to minimize the risk of infection.




www.newsweek.com





http://twitter.com/COVID19Tracking/status/1262571274317914113





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com













Connecticut Nursing Home Owner Puts Staff In On-Site RVs To Prevent COVID-19 Infections


The rest of the state is reporting 1,627 deaths in 219 facilities — about 55% of that state's total deaths.




t.co





How To Save Lives & Prevent COVID-19 in Senior Homes

http://twitter.com/FinancialTimes/status/1262583774610677760

http://twitter.com/DrMattMcCarthy/status/1259276981427998721









First CRISPR test for the coronavirus approved in the United States


The kit has been granted approval under ‘emergency use’ provisions, and should help to ease testing backlogs in the country.




www.nature.com













Connecticut Nursing Home Owner Puts Staff In On-Site RVs To Prevent COVID-19 Infections


The rest of the state is reporting 1,627 deaths in 219 facilities — about 55% of that state's total deaths.




www.wbur.org













Trump says he's been taking hydroxychloroquine for a 'few weeks'


FDA has warned of serious side effects, has not certified drug as treatment for Covid-19 outside hospitals




www.independent.co.uk







Over 100 Million in China’s Northeast Face Renewed Lockdown



http://twitter.com/dyokomizo/status/1262423120524255233


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jay Devito said:


> And yet they are adding those bodies to the death toll, even those that hadn't been tested and where covid hadn't been identified. If what are you saying is correct then the real number of covid deaths would be lower than what's being reported, not higher. It's not like there are large swaths of covid related deaths being under reported, quite the opposite actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be the case in some areas, but it's not worldwide practice. In UK they only count hospital deaths as covid deaths. And low death rate in some countries just make you wonder what do they even do. I've seen the article saying Boston has ~10% of infected and Spain (one of the largest outbreaks) is at 5%. Even if NYC is at 20% it's just one place.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If the extremely hard-hit Spain is at 5% infected, the best estimate to date for the U.S. is probably somewhere around 3%. At most 4%. Could even be lower than 3%, but with a minimum of 1.5 _confirmed cases_, probably right around 3% seems reasonable. 



Morrison17 said:


> That may be the case in some areas, but it's not worldwide practice. In UK they only count hospital deaths as covid deaths. And low death rate in some countries just make you wonder what do they even do. I've seen the article saying Boston has ~10% of infected and Spain (one of the largest outbreaks) is at 5%. Even if NYC is at 20% it's just one place.


Indeed, as stated earlier in this thread, a lady here saw her father perish a few short days after having fully recovered after being hospitalized with COVID-19, and he is not among the 90,000+ "official" COVID-19 deaths to date. He has been listed as "natural causes." 

One of the better articles the _New York Times _has run throughout all of this was from late April which demonstrated that even then there were already tens of thousands of "missing deaths" in the U.S. 

Go to about 8:30 with this YouTube video below for more stories of the same: 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262308124440100864








'Triple whammy' of good news powers Dow more than 900 points


A "triple whammy" of good news - led by promising results from a coronavirus vaccine...




www.sfgate.com













Trump vaccine czar forgoes $3M windfall as ex-firm’s stock soars -- and he flip flops on conflict


The report sent Moderna stock soaring by 34% in pre-market trading Monday.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

a little history lesson included 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262792003609407489


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

You can't get the true death rate from just confirmed cases ..there's many that either don't know they have it or already had it ..this thing has been around since last year ..even here ..more and more show antibodies and they keep going back months


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> a little history lesson included
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262792003609407489


Didn't you know, white people are always more oppressed than everyone else. 

And I'm sure I just oppressed a bunch of WF neo-nazis by saying this.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Fang Fang: The Wuhan writer whose virus diary angered China


A controversial diary written during the early days of the pandemic has been translated into English.



www.bbc.com





lol from truth teller to traitor just because her works got translated.





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com







> Still, the findings suggest that the remaining uncertainty over how the virus manifests will hinder governments’ efforts to curb its spread and re-open their battered economies. China has one of the most comprehensive virus detection and testing regimes globally and yet is still struggling to contain its new cluster.
> 
> Researchers worldwide are trying to ascertain if the virus is mutating in a significant way to become more contagious as it races through the human population, but early research suggesting this possibility has been criticized for being overblown.
> 
> ...


Please don't let this be a game changing mutation into something worse. Mutate into something milder with no long term effects please. :/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WHO reports most coronavirus cases in one day as total nears 5 million


"We still have a long way to go in this pandemic," said WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus.




www.nbcnews.com













Demanding Answers: Flights From Countries Hard Hit By Coronavirus Still Coming, So Are Precautions In Place?


CBS2 has learned some of the same international flights that have long been blamed for causing coronavirus to explode in our area are still operating.




newyork.cbslocal.com







A new high for coronavirus deaths in California as counties push ahead with reopening











Coronavirus: Care homes should have been prioritised from the start, MPs told


A care home boss in England strongly criticises the government's handling of the coronavirus outbreak.



www.bbc.com













Singapore’s Covid-19 case fatality rate is remarkably low. Why?


Death rates can be the byproduct of lots of testing — and a little randomness.




www.vox.com













She walked out of jail into a pandemic. Now she can't find the help she needs to get back on her feet.


Many reentry services offered to those leaving incarceration — like help with housing and employment — have moved online or been halted since the new coronavirus hit the state.




www.texastribune.org













Brazil hits record high for new coronavirus cases


Brazil hit a record high for new coronavirus cases on Wednesday, after becoming the country with the third-highest number of confirmed cases in the world earlier this week. The country's health ministry reported 19,951 new cases in the last 24 hours, bringing the total to 291,579 confirmed...




www.cnn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263419263429292035

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263101446213341189








U.S. labor market struggles as layoffs spread despite businesses reopening


Millions more Americans filed for unemployment benefits last week, more than two months after a shutdown of the country to deal with the coronavirus crisis, pointing to a second wave of layoffs in industries not initially impacted by closures caused by the pandemic.




www.reuters.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262443798774382594

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263216372852461568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263219673266454528
http://twitter.com/HarryDCrane/status/1263170931104665600

http://twitter.com/CBCAlerts/status/1263146085477990403

http://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1263242035680559105









Top epidemiologist Marc Lipsitch on whether we're winning or losing against COVID-19


The Director of Harvard's Center for Communicable Disease Dynamics on where things stand now.




80000hours.org





http://twitter.com/BaneyMike/status/1262962869907476483

http://twitter.com/Sigalow/status/1262747482104008712









COVID-19 Projections Using Machine Learning


We use artificial intelligence to accurately forecast infections, deaths, and recovery timelines of the COVID-19 / coronavirus pandemic in the US and globally



covid19-projections.com





http://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1263258257818300416

http://twitter.com/ZachWahls/status/1262768725679276033

http://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1263256951108108297









CDC tracks cluster of coronavirus cases in rural Arkansas to church, raising alarm on religious gatherings


Officials in Louisiana, West Virginia, New Hampshire, Delaware and Michigan had previously carved out certain exemptions for religious activities under the statewide restrictions.




www.cnbc.com





http://twitter.com/BNODesk/status/1262892639600377857

http://twitter.com/CBCAlerts/status/1262845926034587648

http://twitter.com/EricTopol/status/1262887923520663552

http://twitter.com/FinancialTimes/status/1262880736190832642

http://twitter.com/DrMattMcCarthy/status/1262857490796097539









Algeria cracks down on Facebook activists


Algeria has sentenced three opposition activists to jail over Facebook posts, in what rights groups said Wednesday was the latest sign of increased repression after the coronavirus lockdown stifled a popular protest movement. Human rights group Amnesty said two other activists, Larbi Tahar and...




news.yahoo.com













Singles now flaunting antibody test results in dating profiles


They’re single and have the paperwork to mingle.




nypost.com









__





Riot police deployed as youths set cars ablaze in Paris suburbs


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/FRANCE-SECURITY:Riot police deployed as youths set cars ablaze in Paris suburbs




news.trust.org













Chile virus cases soar as soldiers deploy following unrest


Coronavirus cases soared in Chile Tuesday as soldiers were deployed to back up riot police in Santiago following clashes with demonstrators angry about food shortages and job losses. The military deployment came as Chile recorded 3,520 new coronavirus cases, its biggest daily increase, for a total




news.yahoo.com













Quarantine and a monitoring bracelet for Hong Kong returnees


It sits on your wrist, just as a wristwatch would. And in a moment when the world fears infections more than almost anything, it knows exactly where you are.




www.fox5ny.com













Coronavirus in China: China's new outbreak shows signs the coronavirus could be changing | World News - Times of India


China News: Patients found in the northern provinces of Jilin and Heilongjiang appear to carry the virus for a longer period of time and take longer to recover, a




timesofindia.indiatimes.com













In Spain, bar bot serves up contact-free beers


He maybe silent and his moves mechanical but he can pull you a pint without the slightest concern about contamination: meet Beer Cart, the robotic barman serving beer in Seville. Sitting in the middle of the bar at La Gitana Loca (The Crazy Gypsy), the giant robotic arm with a "Captain Hook"




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reopening reality check: Georgia's jobs aren’t flooding back


A month after easing lockdown restrictions, the state is still seeing a steady stream of unemployment claims, economic data shows.




www.politico.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263981195307765768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263919333555740673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263896739846795265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263628284824301568
Guess Chinese and Italians hate Trump so much that they went into "freakout mode" for November 3:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263620086478192641
http://twitter.com/MisterAntiBully/status/1263963691181105164

http://twitter.com/ByMikeBaker/status/1263888600296337408

http://twitter.com/BadCOVID19Takes/status/1263954037428203520

http://twitter.com/CBS_42/status/1263917336039489536

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1263917169731080194

http://twitter.com/ScottGottliebMD/status/1263596505203486720

http://twitter.com/EpsilonTheory/status/1263676258065494016









Coronavirus cases are on the rise across the South


It's just one metric, but it's an important one.




www.axios.com





Dr. Michael Osterholm speaks at Policy Fellows webinar, May 15, 2020

http://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1263678330429202432

Drone footage captures mass graves dug in Brazil

http://twitter.com/GHS/status/1263942460901863424

http://twitter.com/nowthisnews/status/1263855667561074688

http://twitter.com/jenbrea/status/1238618260519747586

One of the sadder developments of roughly the last dozen years is recognizing that people who claimed that a black president being elected in the U.S. seemed to fry tens of millions of people's brains were probably correct. The Sandy Hook parents being hounded for being "crisis actors," the cult-like QAnon madness, now Bill Gates as reptilian overlord/James Bond villain and Coronavirus denialism... Or perhaps people were always crazy.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

May I ask what's the logic behind the people who say that covid-19 is not being that bad? Are they trying to be optimistic? Do they not care about all the people that have died/are dying? Are they darwinists with some kind of "cull the meek" mentality? Do they have some kind of political or ideological agenda that I don't get? Would they think the same if they were on risk or they had a family member with the illness?

Here in Spain, the far right rich people are starting to organize protests against the Government. Because they want to be completely freedom to go to the beachs, to their second residences and to the luxury shops of the center of the big cities. They have decided that they cared about people dying when they could use it to harm the government, but now they're tired of acting like they give a shit about people and they just want to be free to resume their frivolous existences. Why do the far right always have this misconception about freedom? Willingly risking the health of the entire society isn't freedom. That's criminal behaviour. But well, what can you expect. Most of these people think that the government being composed of leftist parties have automatically turned Spain into a dictatorship (a dictatorship where the president is hold accountable in the Parliament every two weeks and other members of the government are reporting back every single day), but mass murderer General Franco was a christian model who just knew how to properly enforce authority. What a shitshow. .


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

What's interesting is that the people who argue that we need to continue the lockdowns in order to protect human life... don't seem to care all that much about the essential workers that risk *their *lives so that they can remain home safely.

These same people are going out to the grocery store, ordering food delivery, ordering amazon packages... all of these things require other people to go out and work and risk their own health so that you don't have to risk yours. When you order something online it requires at least 3-4 different people showing up to their job so that you can have something delivered to your front door. 

So think about the next time you order something from Grubhub and declare that you care more about human life than the next person.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

The ironic part is that the longer they are going to ignore staying home the longer it will take for virus to fade and the bigger impact on economy it will have.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> The ironic part is that the longer they are going to ignore staying home the longer it will take for virus to fade and the bigger impact on economy it will have.


That's actually a misconception. The virus will actually fade away faster if we don't stay home. It will just potentially kill more people due to people that will develop severe conditions all getting hit at the same time, leading to literal death panels to decide who gets treatment and who doesn't. Impact on the economy is a little harder to estimate. It isn't like everyone is going to reopen fully until this passes. Where are the tourists to spend on overpriced tourist traps to boost the economy going to come from if most of the world are still in lockdown?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to say. Fuck Boris and the tory government.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Jay Devito said:


> What's interesting is that the people who argue that we need to continue the lockdowns in order to protect human life... don't seem to care all that much about the essential workers that risk *their *lives so that they can remain home safely.
> 
> These same people are going out to the grocery store, ordering food delivery, ordering amazon packages... all of these things require other people to go out and work and risk their own health so that you don't have to risk yours. When you order something online it requires at least 3-4 different people showing up to their job so that you can have something delivered to your front door.
> 
> So think about the next time you order something from Grubhub and declare that you care more about human life than the next person.


You don't really make a logical argument here. No matter what essential jobs have to remain, grocery stores, transportation/logistics, public transit, garbage collection, etc.

Most other essential jobs to an extent can be done remotely, I have an office job that allows me to work from home full time.

If you take these jobs away meaning people can't order food and other essential products, that would be the end of the world. If food production stops, then we are in the end of days.

The people that want the lockdown to continue, in whatever form makes sense, understand there has to be some risk take to prevent a complete shut down. If less people are out and about and working in those factories, grocery stores, etc. that means there's enough PPE and cleaning products to go around for them to continue operating safely so we don't you know starve to death.

I work for a transportation company, drivers, warehouse personnel all wear masks, gloves, there is hand sanitizer and wipes everywhere. I would say there is 5% of our office staff in our buildings just to keep things running smoothly. No need to put those absolutely essential workers in more danger by bringing people back to their offices.

If I was an essential worker that had to keep the world running I'd want you to stay home so you don't get me sick while I have to keep doing my job to keep you and your family cushy at home.

Here in Toronto, 10,000 people went out yesterday to a park, none were physically distancing themselves, we're going to see a huge spike in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

I don;t understand how a old overweight Boris Johnson is unscaved by this illness but we have to pretend it's a threat to the race still...


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Ratedr4life said:


> You don't really make a logical argument here. No matter what essential jobs have to remain, grocery stores, transportation/logistics, public transit, garbage collection, etc.
> 
> Most other essential jobs to an extent can be done remotely, I have an office job that allows me to work from home full time.
> 
> ...


*Wendy's* is 'food production'? *Dunkin Donuts* is 'food production'? I don't know about you but I have seen lines at the drive thru this entire time. These businesses are not essential to our survival so why should anyone have to risk their health showing up for these jobs?

And if people care so much about other people's health, why are they lining up at the drive thru and ordering delivery? Why do they expect _those_ people to show up for work? Sounds hypocritical to me.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Jay Devito said:


> *Wendy's* is 'food production'? *Dunkin Donuts* is 'food production'? I don't know about you but I have seen lines at the drive thru this entire time. These businesses are not essential to our survival so why should anyone have to risk their health showing up for these jobs?
> 
> And if people care so much about other people's health, why are they lining up at the drive thru and ordering delivery? Why do they expect _those_ people to show up for work? Sounds hypocritical to me.


If you're talking about fast food, I somewhat agree. At first it made no sense to me and for the longest time I didn't order take out, I was home more, I learned to cook a little better and was fine.

A friend of mine pointed out to me that there are people out there that aren't able to buy groceries or store them in their homes because they're homeless, lack a proper kitchen, etc. so fast food options are kind of their only option. Plus you have truckers driving all over the place, they need to be able to eat on the road, can't do a whole lot of cooking in their sleeper cabs.

Also it keeps some fast food workers employed, you and I might have the luxury of working from home, but they can't. Without it they would have to go on unemployment or apply for COVID-19 government assistance here in Canada, not sure if there is an American equivalent to the same degree, which puts a greater strain on the economy.

If Wendy's or McDonalds can stay open and serve people without having people come inside or interact with their employees who themselves are wearing gloves and masks, then let them. You order your food, you pick it up with contactless pay and you go home. As long as they establishment is following all guidelines to remain open they can.

This past week they've reopened all stores with outdoor storefronts, no indoor malls, but if you have an outdoor entrance, you're allowed to open to limited number of people like grocery stores.

Things will slowly reopen but they'll be different. I doubt I'll be sitting in a movie theatre next to people anytime soon.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Ratedr4life said:


> If you're talking about fast food, I somewhat agree. At first it made no sense to me and for the longest time I didn't order take out, I was home more, I learned to cook a little better and was fine.
> 
> A friend of mine pointed out to me that there are people out there that aren't able to buy groceries or store them in their homes because they're homeless, lack a proper kitchen, etc. so fast food options are kind of their only option. Plus you have truckers driving all over the place, they need to be able to eat on the road, can't do a whole lot of cooking in their sleeper cabs.
> 
> ...


But why extend this courtesy only to a certain few? Why can McDonalds be trusted to act responsibly but not your local business? If masks, gloves and distance are the answer then why shouldn't others be allowed to partake?

And my argument was aimed more at those who like to get on their high horse and preach down to other people. The ones who accuse you of having no empathy if you dare suggest we should all get back to work, or the ones who declare you don't value other people's lives. They tell other people that they're selfish for wanting to go back to work and resume their normal lives, meanwhile they're in the comfort of their home ordering food and ordering a bunch of unnecessary shit from Amazon... putting _other people_ at risk. For some reason _those people _they expect to show up for work.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Jay Devito said:


> But why extend this courtesy only to a certain few? Why can McDonalds be trusted to act responsibly but not your local business? If masks, gloves and distance are the answer then why shouldn't others be allowed to partake?
> 
> And my argument was aimed more at those who like to get on their high horse and preach down to other people. The ones who accuse you of having no empathy if you dare suggest we should all get back to work, or the ones who declare you don't value other people's lives. They tell other people that they're selfish for wanting to go back to work and resume their normal lives, meanwhile they're in the comfort of their home ordering food and ordering a bunch of unnecessary shit from Amazon... putting _other people_ at risk. For some reason _those people _they expect to show up for work.


What kind of business are you referring to? Sit down restaurants? Airlines? Gyms? Movie theatres? Those aren't going to go back to normal until there is a vaccine. No business wants the bad publicity of being tied to an outbreak or second wave.

It's is fully plausible that his becomes the new normal for the next 12 months. We're very lucky this virus isn't more deadly. We are definitely not ready for a deadly virus that kills you within a day of contradicting it.

If you original point was people shouldn't be preachy about it, yeah I understand what you mean, but they are keeping some business alive that are able to be open. There are going to be a lot of small restaurants and even some big chain ones that would close their doors for good had they not had the option for takeout/delivery. 

We have to accept some business and things can be open with special rules and others just can't. Can't paint everything with the same stroke.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> I don;t understand how a old overweight Boris Johnson is unscaved by this illness but we have to pretend it's a threat to the race still...


He's rich and important. Healthcare he gets is not the same you would get. Some animals are more equal than the other.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Morrison17 said:


> He's rich and important. Healthcare he gets is not the same you would get. Some animals are more equal than the other.


I'm in perfect health and bike 20 miles a day I'm not scared of the flu.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

2020 has really sucked so far, hasn't it? 

Also, I'm gonna be honest. When news of corona in China first broke out, I didn't think much of it. I pretty much thought it was gonna stay in China, or at best, have a few cases outside of China and Asia, kinda like the SARS thing nearly 2 decades ago. I didn't expect a global pandemic like this. If you had told me on Christmas day last year that I'd be needing a face mask to enter a supermarket or a store soon I'd have laughed at you. Boy was I wrong. But sadly I'm not the only one who underestimated covid-19. Sadly a lot of politicians did and didn't take proper preventive measures in time before it was too late. In Portugal's case, I remember in February politicians and the General Health Director saying covid-19 would never make it Portugal. BIG FACE-PALM. 

Since the beginning of this month, wearing a face mask is mandatory when entering stores, pharmacies, supermarkets, etc. I don't know how long it will be the case. And how long until the pandemic is over, since apparently doctors and scientists are expecting a second wave some months from now on. 

Also, I know it's really unfortunate that a lot of people have already died or gotten severely ill from this virus, but I'm more afraid of the economic and financial consequences of this pandemic than me getting infected at this point. Again, of course saving people'sives in important but a lot of people have gotten their sources of income cut down or even lost them completely and are at a risk of poverty because of covid-19. This virus is most likely gonna lead us to another global recession like the one in 2007-2008. I'm not looking forward to the next few years.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> I'm in perfect health and bike 20 miles a day I'm not scared of the flu.


1 - healthy young people can die from it as well, there is enough data on it.

2 - you may have parents\grandparents, and with your attitude you probably contact with them or someone more likely to die than you. Going to bet on their life?


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Morrison17 said:


> 1 - healthy young people can die from it as well, there is enough data on it.
> 
> 2 - you may have parents\grandparents, and with your attitude you probably contact with them or someone more likely to die than you. Going to bet on their life?


Healthy young people can also die from getting hit from a bus, not gonna let that stop me from living life. I live alone too know it all.

My body my choice, I'm not giving my freedom up because of the flu that's not even killed 1% of the population. and that's with inflated numbers.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Healthy young people can also die from getting hit from a bus, not gonna let that stop me from living life. I live alone too know it all.
> 
> My body my choice, I'm not giving my freedom up because of the flu that's not even killed 1% of the population. and that's with inflated numbers.


You can live (and die) as you want as long as it doesn't hurt other people. This is the basis of any functioning society. People ignoring quarantine don't just put themselves to risk, they put everyone.

Thousands of people are currently unable to get medical help, including cancer treatment, simply because hospitals are overflown with covid patients. In fact if you do get hit by a bus there wont be an ICU bed for you. Why? Cause some entitled folks think their freedom to go to the beach is more important.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Morrison17 said:


> You can live (and die) as you want as long as it doesn't hurt other people. This is the basis of any functioning society. People ignoring quarantine don't just put themselves to risk, they put everyone.
> 
> Thousands of people are currently unable to get medical help, including cancer treatment, simply because hospitals are overflown with covid patients. In fact if you do get hit by a bus there wont be an ICU bed for you. Why? Cause some entitled folks think their freedom to go to the beach is more important.


Cant go to the beach in the open air, see your families or have small get together with friends in your own home. But you can get into crowded public transport during rush hour to go to work in a crowded workplace ?

It's bullshit. believe what you want but my eyes are open to it. Recently lost my uncle to a Brain hemmorage yet they put covid on his death certificate, and we weren't allowed a proper funeral for him. you know why that is ? the hospitals are getting paid £40,000 for every covid death as I later found out. try using common sense rather than statistics.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Morrison17 said:


> 1 - healthy young people can die from it as well, there is enough data on it.
> 
> 2 - you may have parents\grandparents, and with your attitude you probably contact with them or someone more likely to die than you. Going to bet on their life?


With all due respect I doubt most people would sacrifice everything they have if it meant saving the life of a total stranger.

If you had spent 10 years building a business and someone approached you out of the blue and said, _"Hey excuse me would you mind closing down your business so that my close relative won't die?"_... I'm pretty sure you might take issue with that. It's a sad situation but you don't know that person or his family, and it's unlikely you are going to sacrifice everything you've built just to help them. Your own livlihood is just as important, is it not? I mean would you expect someone else to make that same sacrifice on _your _behalf? I sure as fuck as wouldn't.

If 200,000 people were to die of corona virus that would be very sad but if the lives of 50,000,000 people are turned totally upside down... it is going to have *far worse* repercussions on society.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefull Dominic resigns. Fuck the government.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Hopefull Dominic resigns. Fuck the government.













“I once took my wife and child on an hour's drive to test my eyesight"

What a shameless twonk Cummings is...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> View attachment 86708
> 
> 
> “I once took my wife and child on an hour's drive to test my eyesight"
> ...


How this shameless tosser hasn't resigned is unbelievable. Fuck this government and the tories.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Cant go to the beach in the open air, see your families or have small get together with friends in your own home. But you can get into crowded public transport during rush hour to go to work in a crowded workplace ?
> 
> It's bullshit. believe what you want but my eyes are open to it. Recently lost my uncle to a Brain hemmorage yet they put covid on his death certificate, and we weren't allowed a proper funeral for him. you know why that is ? the hospitals are getting paid £40,000 for every covid death as I later found out. try using common sense rather than statistics.


One is essential while the other is not. Not that hard a concept to grasp.

Can you provide a source for the hospitals being paid for every covid deaths? The ones I found is the UK govt paying for covid deaths of people working in hospitals. If you are using common sense, why do you think the government would prefer to shut down economies that is costing them billions a day by overinflating the number of covid deaths over just reopening everything?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jay Devito said:


> With all due respect I doubt most people would sacrifice everything they have if it meant saving the life of a total stranger.
> 
> If you had spent 10 years building a business and someone approached you out of the blue and said, _"Hey excuse me would you mind closing down your business so that my close relative won't die?"_... I'm pretty sure you might take issue with that. It's a sad situation but you don't know that person or his family, and it's unlikely you are going to sacrifice everything you've built just to help them. Your own livlihood is just as important, is it not? I mean would you expect someone else to make that same sacrifice on _your _behalf? I sure as fuck as wouldn't.
> 
> If 200,000 people were to die of corona virus that would be very sad but if the lives of 50,000,000 people are turned totally upside down... it is going to have *far worse* repercussions on society.


You are ignoring the thing that this virus is only getting started. Unless vaccine arrives, this is just the beginning. I do agree that in most countries it wasn't that bad. but most countries do have quarantine and this is why the amount of infected and deceased have been love. But only around 5% of population have been exposed to the virus. Multiply current number by 20 and see the full effect. You are worried so much about economy? Look at South Korea. They are done with the virus simply because they did everything right. Now they can get back to normal. Americans can't because they ignored the quarantine. People who ignore quarantine are their worst own enemies as they simply prolong it.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Cant go to the beach in the open air, see your families or have small get together with friends in your own home. But you can get into crowded public transport during rush hour to go to work in a crowded workplace ?
> 
> It's bullshit. believe what you want but my eyes are open to it. Recently lost my uncle to a Brain hemmorage yet they put covid on his death certificate, and we weren't allowed a proper funeral for him. you know why that is ? the hospitals are getting paid £40,000 for every covid death as I later found out. try using common sense rather than statistics.


It's not "bullshit". It's people like you who where unable to sit at home for 3 weeks who made it into this. Look at several countries that have defeated the virus. Israel for example. They had one of the most brutal quarantines and they're pretty much done with the virus. People like you who can't stay at home make it worse for all of us. Do you think I want it to last for a year? No, but in Ukraine where I live most people share the same views you do so the number of infected is not going down and it wont anytime soon. Not staying at home = more infected = longer quarantine = bigger impact on economy. And also more deaths, something that kind of matters as well.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> One is essential while the other is not. Not that hard a concept to grasp.
> 
> Can you provide a source for the hospitals being paid for every covid deaths? The ones I found is the UK govt paying for covid deaths of people working in hospitals. If you are using common sense, why do you think the government would prefer to shut down economies that is costing them billions a day by overinflating the number of covid deaths over just reopening everything?





Morrison17 said:


> It's not "bullshit". It's people like you who where unable to sit at home for 3 weeks who made it into this. Look at several countries that have defeated the virus. Israel for example. They had one of the most brutal quarantines and they're pretty much done with the virus. People like you who can't stay at home make it worse for all of us. Do you think I want it to last for a year? No, but in Ukraine where I live most people share the same views you do so the number of infected is not going down and it wont anytime soon. Not staying at home = more infected = longer quarantine = bigger impact on economy. And also more deaths, something that kind of matters as well.


Like a well trained parrot...It's a fucking flu pussies get over it. I cant believe I'm arguing why I should have basic human rights.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Flu doesn't leave permanent damage on your lungs and doesn't cut 20 years of your life. That what covid does to all "recovered". You are a bio terrorist and you are responsible for people losing 20 years of their life. As is everyone who ignores quarantine.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Morrison17 said:


> You are ignoring the thing that this virus is only getting started. *Unless vaccine arrives, this is just the beginning*. I do agree that in most countries it wasn't that bad. but most countries do have quarantine and this is why the amount of infected and deceased have been love. But only around 5% of population have been exposed to the virus. Multiply current number by 20 and see the full effect. You are worried so much about economy? Look at South Korea. They are done with the virus simply because they did everything right. Now they can get back to normal. Americans can't because they ignored the quarantine. People who ignore quarantine are their worst own enemies as they simply prolong it.


We don't have a vaccine now and more than 99% of the people who contracted the virus in the U.S. recovered in 2 weeks or did not experience any major symptoms.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Morrison17 said:


> Flu doesn't leave permanent damage on your lungs and doesn't cut 20 years of your life. That what covid does to all "recovered". You are a bio terrorist and you are responsible for people losing 20 years of their life. As is everyone who ignores quarantine.


Not arguing anymore. If we're still letting people work then it's completely nonsensical that we can't interact with people in our own homes. You're more likely to get ill at work from colleagues than your friends.

I haven't had anything worse than a cold since I was 13 I have an immune system of steel I'm not giving up basic human rights because of this. Especially when the PM's haven't done so.

If this was about a virus the boarders should have been closed not the country.

Read 1984 you fucking sheep.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Like a well trained parrot...It's a fucking flu pussies get over it. I cant believe I'm arguing why I should have basic human rights.


As someone who does research on this Virus you seriously know nothing. This is not a virus to play around and it’s not a flu, it does serious damage to the body.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> As someone who does research on this Virus you seriously know nothing. This is not a virus to play around and it’s not a flu, it does serious damage to the body.


How many people do you know that have had it ? let alone died from it ?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> How many people do you know that have had it ? let alone died from it ?


3 of my friends parents have passed away because of it. To call this is a flu is seriously foolish.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> 3 of my friends parents have passed away because of it. To call this is a flu is seriously foolish.


How many young people ? Look on the gov.uk website and compare the deaths from the flu from previous years to the deaths from Covid 19...

You can call me foolish all you're not bullying me into submission.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> How many young people ? Look on the gov.uk website and compare the deaths from the flu from previous years to the deaths from Covid 19...
> 
> You can call me foolish all you're not bullying me into submission.


Fuck the flu, just because people died from the flu it means nothing. This is a bat virus, it’s a super virus you don’t mess around with bat viruses. There was a similar bat virus that infected pigs years ago which had a 90% fatality rate.

This isn’t remotely a flu virus. It attacks our ACE2 enzymes which is expressed in many parts of the body. If it were to get into your intestines you’d have major diarrhoea that can be fatal, kidney and liver you’d have organ failure. You’re taking it too lightly. The only reason the deaths ain’t as high is because everyone is isolating themselves to prevent the true magnitude of deaths. Even if you recover from it the damage your immune system inflicts on yourself is permanent. 

If you’ve read scientific papers you’ll understand it’s a different beast. Read proper papers on this, don’t follow the news.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Flu doesn't leave permanent damage on your lungs and doesn't cut 20 years of your life. That what covid does to all "recovered". You are a bio terrorist and you are responsible for people losing 20 years of their life. As is everyone who ignores quarantine.





Gift Of Jericho said:


> Not arguing anymore. If we're still letting people work then it's completely nonsensical that we can't interact with people in our own homes. You're more likely to get ill at work from colleagues than your friends.
> 
> I haven't had anything worse than a cold since I was 13 I have an immune system of steel I'm not giving up basic human rights because of this. Especially when the PM's haven't done so.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understood 1984, but that's the expected side effect. Who cares about your immune system? It's about people who you can infect. Don't go to work, no one forces you. Some places can not stop working, therefor they risk their life to provide you with electricity, gas, food, etc. Other must stay at home.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Morrison17 said:


> I don't think you understood 1984, but that's the expected side effect. Who cares about your immune system? It's about people who you can infect. Don't go to work, no one forces you. Some places can not stop working, therefor they risk their life to provide you with electricity, gas, food, etc. Other must stay at home.


I'm done with this you do you. If you don't want to go near me I'll stay away from you. If I want to have a girl over or a buddy to hang out with I;ll do just that. That's my perrogative. 

P.s. if you don't go to work you lose your job, if you didn't live with your mother you'd understand that's a big deal.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

You have a girlfriend who can make you 72k a month on onlyfans (according to wwe legend Sunny), so you don't need a job. You'll find a new job. Maybe even a good one that allows you to work from home or just obeys the fucking law and lets you STAY HOME. Saving can get you through some time, there is social help. Damn, you live in a rich country, dude. It's not like you'll starve if you lose a job. I just can't take people from 1st world countries seriously when they complain. 

You sure can hang out with your friends since UK government has no balls to control you, but keep in mind you are responsible for spreading the virus, which is severely harming and even killing people. You are a bio terrorist whether you call it a flu or not.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Fuck the flu, just because people died from the flu it means nothing. This is a bat virus, it’s a super virus you don’t mess around with bat viruses. There was a similar bat virus that infected pigs years ago which had a 90% fatality rate.
> 
> This isn’t remotely a flu virus. It attacks our ACE2 enzymes which is expressed in many parts of the body. If it were to get into your intestines you’d have major diarrhoea that can be fatal, kidney and liver you’d have organ failure. You’re taking it too lightly. The only reason the deaths ain’t as high is because everyone is isolating themselves to prevent the true magnitude of deaths. Even if you recover from it the damage your immune system inflicts on yourself is permanent.
> 
> If you’ve read scientific papers you’ll understand it’s a different beast. Read proper papers on this, don’t follow the news.


Oh jesus christ if the virus is that bad then we are all fucked no matter what. What are we going to do, never leave our fucking house again? Close down everything and put everyone out of business except for a few mega corporations? Have the government put 80% of the population on a monthly salary?

The virus can be very bad for *some *people, clearly. But for *most *people it is not that bad.

We face the possibility of death every day. *Over 1 million people* die every year in car accidents yet we don't ban people from driving. A cliche and trite argument I know but it cuts right to the heart of this bullshit.

The stay at home order was called for to flatten the curve, nothing else. It was never said that we cannot go back to normal until we know for certain that every single person on Earth is safe from it.

I see this meme circulating. This is seriously how a lot of people sound right now:


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Morrison17 said:


> You have a girlfriend who can make you 72k a month on onlyfans (according to wwe legend Sunny), so you don't need a job. You'll find a new job.


you're a fucking weirdo.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Jay Devito said:


> Oh jesus christ if the virus is that bad then we are all fucked no matter what. What are we going to do, never leave our fucking house again? Close down everything and put everyone out of business except for a few mega corporations? Have the government put 80% of the population on a monthly salary?
> 
> The virus can be very bad for *some *people, clearly. But for *most *people it is not that bad.
> 
> ...


It's worth noting that this is the first pandemic in history where the healthy have been quarantined. But people will just eat up shit the news tells them and call everyone idiots or "bio terrorists" for using common sense.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Anti-science assholes should be banned from WF. They are terrorists who are literally ok with killing people. So fuck them. They would be the kind of fuckers who would have sex when they have aids for their freedom so they're just biological weapons at this point.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jay Devito said:


> *Oh jesus christ if the virus is that bad then we are all fucked no matter what. What are we going to do, never leave our fucking house again? Close down everything and put everyone out of business except for a few mega corporations? Have the government put 80% of the population on a monthly salary?*


That's the irony of your stupid actions. If you had stayed at home for just 3 weeks it would have been over. South Korea, New Zeland, Australia and Israel are your prime examples.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Some people around here are, just, bad. Like, 

"I'm pretty sure the virus won't affect me so fuck everybody else". 

and also

"People die everyday from different causes. Why should we try to stop it?". 

It has to be amazing being a member of the generation that had to live through the Second World War and having to hear younger people saying that they don't give a damn about getting you sick or even dead because they are too selfish, arrogant and self-centered to spend a couple months on quarantine. Not to speak about those with diabetes, asthma and other conditions. 

Seriously, check out your empathy. Because some of you look like plain psychos.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ironically it is the older generation over here that is most against the pandemic measures. They are creatures of habit and have the mindset that they have already toughed it out in life and loathed to have their clockwork like way of life disrupted. They don't really care if they die since they have lived long enough and don't really care if they accidentally fuck somebody else with it either.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Interceptor88 said:


> Some people around here are, just, bad. Like,
> 
> "I'm pretty sure the virus won't affect me so fuck everybody else".
> 
> ...


and yet you cannot find it in you to even argue this fact because it is 100% true, no matter how much bullshit you try and tell yourself.

again there are over *1 MILLION *auto mobile accident related deaths every year. that's over *10 MILLION *people dead every ten years. you are a potential murderer every time you take the wheel, so by your logic because it is so important to save lives... we should all just not drive right?

it's best we put logic before emotions, not emotions before logic.

your argument lacks logic. you are arguing from a place of fear.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus: Deaths at lowest level since March


Over 2,800 deaths linked to virus in most recent week, but total fatalities still higher than normal.



www.bbc.com













SARS-CoV-2 looks like a hybrid of viruses from two different species


Pieces of several genomes recombined to produce the pandemic-causing pathogen.




arstechnica.com













Coronavirus: New Zealand could lift all lockdown restrictions next week after 11 straight days with no new cases


New Zealand has already eased some of its lockdown measures and the government will soon consider whether to lift them completely.




news.sky.com


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> and yet you cannot find it in you to even argue this fact because it is 100% true, no matter how much bullshit you try and tell yourself.
> 
> again there are over *1 MILLION *auto mobile accident related deaths every year. that's over *10 MILLION *people dead every ten years. you are a potential murderer every time you take the wheel, so by your logic because it is so important to save lives... we should all just not drive right?
> 
> ...


I don’t think many people are saying that EVERYTHING has to be shut down forever; we are just asking that people take common sense approaches like social distancing and mask wearing. BUT, too many people (at least here) are unwilling to do that because they’re “oppressed” or whatever. They simply cannot he bothered to try and not spread a virus to people that could die from it.

They are anti-science conspiracy theorists that refuse to believe what experts and doctors tell them to do to prevent spread. It’s like those idiots in the Ozarks.

To go with a car analogy, it’s like saying that I shouldn’t have to obey speed limits or not drive drunk because it’s oppressive and infringes on my free rights.... who cares if I kill someone else? They shouldn’t have taken the risk by being out in a car, right?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Corona may have just got the event it needed to wide spread due to the protests.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miss Sally said:


> Corona may have just got the event it needed to wide spread due to the protests.


That's what intrigues me. 

Either we are going to see a sharp rise in COVID-19 cases...or we aren't. 

So either the media encouraged people to endanger themselves (and by extension everyone else they come into contact later) to protest and helped spread the virus. 

Or that doesn't happen, COVID cases don't increase, meaning they were wrong, the virus wasn't as dangerous as they said, and the shutdown went way longer than it needed to. The Rona hoaxers have all the ammunition they need to justify their stance. 

Either way the elites and the media are going to look very bad coming out of this.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

TripleG said:


> That's what intrigues me.
> 
> Either we are going to see a sharp rise in COVID-19 cases...or we aren't.
> 
> ...


I don't really know what to think about it all, but like you say we'll find out soon enough how dangerous it actually is. With the Spanish Flu and Swine Flu there were approx four months between wave one and two. It peaked between late March and mid April in North America and Europe. So it could either overwhelm hospitals in August or statistics could show more cases and a much lower death rate than 1%.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

It's some surreal thing reading some people comparing covid19 to car crashes. I mean, of course we can't be locked up forever. And of course we can't stop driving around. But there are measures that are taken in order to reduce deceases.

And let's use stats. Spain's stats, for example.
Deaths caused by traffic accidents in 2019: 1,098
Deaths caused by flu every year (average) 15,000
Confirmed deaths caused by covid19 as of today: 27,127.
Estimated difference in deaths when compared with the same months of 2019 only till May 10th, by INE: +48,000.

So I just can't understand all that shit about covid19 being a flu or being less lethal than pretty much everything. But even if that's the case, it's the duty of the public institutions to enforce the measures to prevent people from dying. I don't care if we're talking about vaccines, regulating traffic and charging fines for putting others in risk, or quarantine if needed. Take in consideration that, at the moment, the covid19 deaths happened in only a few months and with only a 5% of the population having been infected.

And no. I am not afraid for myself. I am worried for the people, specially the sick and the elderly. Stop confusing pragmatism and logic with cynicism.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus: Sweden's Tegnell admits too many died


Anders Tegnell says more should have been done early on to stem coronavirus in Sweden.



www.bbc.com













Person who attended Columbus protests tests positive for COVID-19, attendees asked to monitor for symptoms


Columbus Public Health said it does not have specific details on which dates the person was at the protests.




www.10tv.com













Doctors and nurses join US protests in the time of coronavirus


Thousands take to the streets despite coronavirus threat to say 'enough is enough'




asia.nikkei.com





Protesting during a pandemic. Guess selfish virtue signalling isn't partisan. Both right and left wing idiots are doing it.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

And it's even worse considering that there is enough scientific proof that show people with dark skin are more vulnerable to the virus.

I'm tired of arguments. Just stay safe. Or don't. Doubt I can change anyone's mind at this point.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Coronavirus: Sweden's Tegnell admits too many died
> 
> 
> Anders Tegnell says more should have been done early on to stem coronavirus in Sweden.
> ...



I posted about Swden a while ago, their health minister kept schools open because he said "There's no evidence children spread corona". So people were forced to send their kids to school. Also a Swedish Health Official on WHO was arguing to keep trade, borders open when the virus was spreading from travel and trade. Here I thought Europeans were supposed to be smart!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So today I learned that my country is fucked. At least in the US you have a reason to go out. Here it's beyond stupid.

My mom is 61, not at her best health. She often goes to church so I decided to visit that church today. There were over 100 people in a small (less than 20x20 meters) building. No social distancing, no masks and your usual christian rituals. 
If one of those people was infected, now all of them are including their families who they are going to get back to after church.

I really don't get what's wrong with people who think that covid is over. 

I asked my om what the fuck was that and she told me "police no longer controls churches, so everything is back to normal. we will not get sick because God is with us".


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> I asked my om what the fuck was that and she told me "police no longer controls churches, so everything is back to normal. we will not get sick because God is with us".


I thought we learned that lesson in the 14th century.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I posted about Swden a while ago, their health minister kept schools open because he said "There's no evidence children spread corona". So people were forced to send their kids to school. Also a Swedish Health Official on WHO was arguing to keep trade, borders open when the virus was spreading from travel and trade. Here I thought Europeans were supposed to be smart!


They were going for herd immunity so I don't think it would be an issue even if children could spread the virus. My country has reopened school this past week and we have 5 confirmed new cases from schools today. I think the virus cannot be contained anymore and the hope is built up capacity the time we bought from the lockdowns can handle all the severe cases.

Not sure how we can go about rebuilding the economy since many businesses were running on thin margins before the pandemic while working on optimizing space usage. No dine-in or factories can survive running at half capacity at previous cost/revenue. Something has to budge.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I can't help but think that New Zealand is going to get a lot of new residents once they allow foreigners back in.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Coronavirus spread by asymptomatic people 'appears to be rare,' WHO official says | CNN


The spread of Covid-19 by someone who is not showing symptoms appears to be rare, Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization's technical lead for coronavirus response and head of the emerging diseases and zoonoses unit, said during a media briefing in Geneva on Monday.




www.cnn.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270183808126447616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270186642570006529


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

That conclusion isn't that surprising. Most of the cluster outbreaks were from social gatherings and religious gatherings. Public transport has not been identified as a cluster point if I am not mistaken.
The issue is pre-symptomatic and asymptomatic people are almost impossible for us to differentiate before the pre-symptomatic person starts to develop symptoms. You can still be shredding the virus pre-symptomatic but appear asymptomatic.

This is a novel virus so why is this doctor mad at the media or even the research for not being conclusive? 

Do I sense an agenda to push for why the current protests worldwide isn't irresponsible?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270342876778631168


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Could the World Health Organization prove to be more worthless? One poorly conceived declaration after another throughout this entire saga, and now they come out with the preposterous contention that asymptomatic spread is remarkably rare. Today, however, they came back and clarified that 16% of people are asymptomatic and can very much indeed spread the virus.

The headlines that traveled around the globe have done untold damage, convincing people that they had effectively nothing to worry about if they were among fellow "asymptomatics." Obvious problem: "patients without symptoms" firstly includes pre-symptomatic patients, who by the WHO's findings do contribute considerably to the spread of the virus. WHO has made a number of statements concerning the spread via asymptomatic patients. 

Innumerable sources demonstrate that somewhere between 35-44% of all infections were caused by _pre-symptomatic shedding of index cases_.

The current best estimate from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is 35%.

The CNBC relaying of the WHO story is one of the worst cases of media amplification of false information for public health in history. Appalling.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The media pushed this as a narrative so they can cover the current global protests in a better light. Remember how idiotic protesters weeks earlier were rightfully portrayed as irresponsible and disregarding the lives of their friends and family? They wanted to avoid placing the same label on the current protesters.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CDC warns U.S. may reimplement strict coronavirus measures if cases go up 'dramatically'


"If cases begin to go up again, particularly if they go up dramatically, it's important to recognize that more mitigation efforts such as what were implemented back in March may be needed again," a CDC official says.




www.cnbc.com













Beijing district in 'wartime emergency' after virus spike shuts market


A district of Beijing was on a "wartime" footing and the capital banned tourism on Saturday after a cluster of novel coronavirus infections.




www.cnbc.com













Best way to reduce coronavirus transmission is by wearing a face mask, study finds | CNN


The new coronavirus spreads mainly via airborne transmission and wearing a mask is the most effective way to stop person-to person spread, according to a new study.




edition.cnn.com





Wear a mask properly while going outside and stay safe!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271952093696258049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271979279501295616








Psychopathic traits linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines amid the coronavirus pandemic


New research provides some initial evidence that certain antagonistic personality traits are associated with ignoring preventative measures meant to halt ...




www.psypost.org













Indian man claiming he could do 'Covid exorcisms' dies of coronavirus


The man, from Ratlam in Madhya Pradesh, kissed devotees' hands and said it would rid them of problems - despite the bug spreading through contagious dropets from the mouth and nose.




www.dailymail.co.uk













Phoenix-area restaurants are closing, again, citing COVID-19 exposures


Almost a month since Arizona's stay-at-home order was lifted, an easing of restrictions put into place during the coronavirus pandemic, more than a handful of restaurants and businesses in the Valley have reported potential COVID-19 exposures.




www.abc15.com













COVID-19, Civil Unrest Could Trigger Mass Migration in Post-Pandemic World


Researchers from the University of Sydney suggest COVID-19 may be the latest global event which could trigger millions of people relocating around the world.




www.studyfinds.org













Houston weighs another lockdown as coronavirus cases surge


Officials are cautioning that they may need to order people back home and open a COVID-19 hospital at the football complex.




www.cbsnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271892987665055744


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article243513417.html



Predictably, COVID-19 disappearing for a while like the T-1000 in the second act of _T2_ only to come roaring back in the midst of chaos involving a lot of cops. 

The states which reopened early like Arizona and Texas are being particularly pummeled, to no one's surprise.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

People are already not giving a shit about covid-19 in the US. Cant expect people to take it seriously when you have mass gatherings on the streets with no complaints from officials and politicians(and no, just because a majority has masks doesnt make it safe). 
Dont think that "states opening early" is a problem, since the states have been open for quite a while. Most have been open for over six weeks and infection only takes up to a week. So its the last week or two thats caused the increase.

And with summer comes the feeling of it being over. Here its business as usual(kinda always been here in Sweden), and im going to the public gym and going to the beach. But of course we dont have mass gatherings on the streets and the beaches are not overly crowded. 
Even though I never understood people moaning about Florida opening up their beaches a while back, its pretty much one of the best places you can be if you DONT want to catch it. Unless you make out with your neighboor in the sand. 

At this point countries are just gonna run with it, even though we will have local places that will see increase, I dont think we will see countries shutting down. I dont see people stand by it, not in the summer time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272538984930054147
Truly crazy. The protests obviously served as virus-spreading hotbeds in myriad circumstances, and to not factor that into the data at the front end by provocatively asking people about this matter is downright dangerous since it reduces the amount of information that can be collected regarding the virus. (In other words, the efficacy of masks, being in the outdoors, the sun, etc.) 

Have heard that San Francisco is following suit and not asking people directly about whether or not they were in protests. Seems horribly political. 

Having said that, the greatest brunt of upticks are from red states which seem to be "cooking their books" (with the exception of Florida, which has been rather forthright with their numbers). 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272539429870198784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272597239731552258


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791016337276929
Just destroy your automobile's fuel gauge so you never run out of gas again!


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Psychopathic traits linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines amid the coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> New research provides some initial evidence that certain antagonistic personality traits are associated with ignoring preventative measures meant to halt ...
> ...


Reminds me of that user who was moaning because society force him into having to care about other people's suffering and that's _so harsh_.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Feelings are more important that accurate data. Seems like the pro-science party can also be anti-science when it suits their political goal too.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Feelings are more important that accurate data. Seems like the pro-science party can also be anti-science when it suits their political goal too.


Believe me, I wasn't talking about you. I wasn't even talking about something that was posted on this thread. 

However, I have to wonder what's supposed to be "our" political goal, and what would be yours, then. I am a militant of the Spanish Socialist Workers Party, the center-left party who is actually in Spain's government. There you go.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791016337276929
> Just destroy your automobile's fuel gauge so you never run out of gas again!


He isnt wrong though. The better you are at testing, the "worse" it will/could look. But it doesnt have to mean that its spreading, just means that more is discovered. From the beginning it was already thought that a LOT more people were infected then the confirmed cases, because those people barely had any symptoms. If any symptoms, and thats why they never got themselves tested. 
Some states in the US have gotten really negative press because of "more cases" when its really just them pumping up the number of tests. A state can test very little and then have very little cases, and that would be seen as "great".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I learned from Trump that we have an HIV/AIDS vaccine! 

I'm sure that his amazing inspirational leadership will get us the covid vaccine asap!


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272791016337276929
> Just destroy your automobile's fuel gauge so you never run out of gas again!


He might get his wish as the people who are scared to say anything about the mass gathering of protesters don't want to know how many people will get sick from it all.



Interceptor88 said:


> Reminds me of that user who was moaning because society force him into having to care about other people's suffering and that's _so harsh_.


I know right? I wish he was more like the protesters showing up sick, herding together and generally not caring about who they expose. Gosh, some people are just bad apples.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

JasonLives said:


> People are already not giving a shit about covid-19 in the US.


You have a fringe 10-15% who always deniet and were convinced it was a Conspiracy Theory or Media Exageeration and will continue believing that until someone they know dies from it. Imo this is on Trump because most of the Karen's and Caleb's you see not wearing a mask in public are people weened in right wing media . He has the bully pulpit to tell people to wear mask and wear one himself but every day to him is a political proxy battle to face the other side,so even something that politicians of both parties should be telling people to do and should be an apolitical health safety issue you have the President and a few other's on the fringe refusing to do so and turning this into another culture war.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Miss Sally said:


> I know right? I wish he was more like the protesters showing up sick, herding together and generally not caring about who they expose. Gosh, some people are just bad apples.


I wonder what has that to do with what I said.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273661818054025217


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273673545999097868


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> I wonder what has that to do with what I said.


You really need a clue? Really?

The people I mentioned just like the poster you mentioned all share those traits. No empathy for those suffering or for the people they'll expose. That there is rather a lot of bad apples who just do not care.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

JasonLives said:


> He isnt wrong though. The better you are at testing, the "worse" it will/could look. But it doesnt have to mean that its spreading, just means that more is discovered. From the beginning it was already thought that a LOT more people were infected then the confirmed cases, because those people barely had any symptoms. If any symptoms, and thats why they never got themselves tested.
> Some states in the US have gotten really negative press because of "more cases" when its really just them pumping up the number of tests. A state can test very little and then have very little cases, and that would be seen as "great".


I mean, I get what he was trying to say, he just said it in a REALLY dumb way... and his point isn’t even valid in all areas, Arizona, Florida, Texas, I believe California, NC, etc. are seeing a rise in percentage of positive tests, which means that the argument that there are only more positive tests due to more testing doesn’t hold weight. It’s true for some places, but not others.

But again, just such a stupid way for him to word it, regardless of its accuracy. That’s like me saying, “if I just throw away my scale, I’ll gain no weight”. It’s just an absurd thing to say haha


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, look at Japan. They only test people who have had fever for 2 days. Yet they are going just about fine.

It's not about an amount of testing, it's about people doing their part.

Ukrainian government reacted well to the pandemic but people just don't care and we're fucked.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> Believe me, I wasn't talking about you. I wasn't even talking about something that was posted on this thread.
> 
> However, I have to wonder what's supposed to be "our" political goal, and what would be yours, then. I am a militant of the Spanish Socialist Workers Party, the center-left party who is actually in Spain's government. There you go.


I was just making a point about American Democrats and liberal leaning media suddenly playing down the risks of spreading the virus from the current global protests because the protests suit their agenda. It is very much the same with the GOP and conservative media siding with the earlier protests because it suited theirs to portray health safety measures as government overreach.

Would be ironic if the virus ends up causing more harm to these protesters than police brutality.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274885428672331777


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Seems like the spike in cases are happening all over America the past few days. Cultists of red states outpacing even protesters that gathered in the tens of thousands. Have to give props to the protesters for wearing masks. And fk those idiots that think wearing a mask is a political statement for ruining it for everyone.









New U.S. COVID-19 cases surge 25% last week; Arizona, Florida and Texas set records


The United States saw a 25% increase in new cases of COVID-19 in the week ended June 21 compared to the previous seven days, with Arizona, Florida and Texas experiencing record surges in new infections, a Reuters analysis found.




www.reuters.com













Black Lives Matter Protests Do Not Appear to Have Caused a Spike in Coronavirus Cases


In Minnesota, where George Floyd's death first sparked mass protests, cases of COVID-19 are steadily decreasing




people.com


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Seems like the spike in cases are happening all over America the past few days. Cultists of red states outpacing even protesters that gathered in the tens of thousands. Have to give props to the protesters for wearing masks. And fk those idiots that think wearing a mask is a political statement for ruining it for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems quite odd considering people using precautions were getting sick. I'll have to wait and see, given that we see conflicting information because people don't want to be on "the wrong side" I'm a little concerned about it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> That seems quite odd considering people using precautions were getting sick. I'll have to wait and see, given that we see conflicting information because people don't want to be on "the wrong side" I'm a little concerned about it.


It could very well be protesters skew more to the younger demographic that probably recovered without needing to go to the doctor to count as a positive case. Or they were outdoors so the risk of the virus spreading is much lower if they all wore masks.

As for red states with people that willfully choose to not take precautions, the higher jump in cases should not be a surprise.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> It could very well be protesters skew more to the younger demographic that probably recovered without needing to go to the doctor to count as a positive case. Or they were outdoors so the risk of the virus spreading is much lower if they all wore masks.
> 
> As for red states with people that willfully choose to not take precautions, the higher jump in cases should not be a surprise.


Red states also tend to have more older people.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

> *ORLANDO, Fla. — *Florida shattered its single-day COVID-19 case increase record on Wednesday reporting more than 5,500 cases in 24 hours.
> The state also reported 44 additional deaths since Tuesday including five in Central Florida, two in Orange County, two in Polk County and one in Osceola County.
> 
> 
> ...


Source: Florida reports record-shattering 5,500 new COVID-19 cases in 24 hours

Dumbasses


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275864124560478211
WTH


----------



## Kevin Diesel Nash (Mar 13, 2016)

Ah I am so sick and tired of this virus. Can't wait for it to be old news.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Might be the time to demand compensation from China.

It began there, they knew about it and did nothing, they let people fly abroad while infected, and now officially half a million people are dead that shouldn't be and the world is in crisis.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

You can't blame China for this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275905785927741446


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

This was too damn funny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> This was too damn funny


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice to see Camille still refusing to acknowledge Trump's own failings and instead just stick to trolling.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

AlternateDemise said:


> Nice to see Camille still refusing to acknowledge Trump's own failings and instead just stick to trolling.


Not sure who you are or what you're talking about but thanks for the mention!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

One of my buddies here in Dallas tested positive for coronavirus despite not having any symptoms. He went to the doctor to get a physical done and the doctor wanted to do the test.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Since when did wearing a mask become a political thing? A Jewish woman I work with put it best to me.
She said if her grandparents could survive 3 years in a concentration camp then we can survive 20 minutes in the grocery store with a mask on.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276928937898041349


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> Since when did wearing a mask become a political thing? A Jewish woman I work with put it best to me.
> She said if her grandparents could survive 3 years in a concentration camp then we can survive 20 minutes in the grocery store with a mask on.


I know It's crazy, i have been trying to give advice to some people to wear a mask, because this little piece of fabric can save YOUR and OTHERS LIVES, and the responses i get are nothing but excuse after excuse, like it's uncomfortable or they cannot breath or they just don't care about others.

I actually know some of these people of this kind and they got infected by the virus, but I'm not the kind of person who would say "i told you!" because i don't like to depress anyone or make their mental state worse, i mean all i wanted is to give you an advice to stay safe.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I cant see how covid isn't here to stay now, too many people happy to act like it's not a thing anymore and governments and a majority of the general public won't have the patience to ever go back into a lockdown situation for a 2nd time even if a big 2nd wave of covid cases/deaths happens.

Just going to have to deal with it and hope they find a cure asap.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dizzie said:


> I cant see how covid isn't here to stay now, too many people happy to act like it's not a thing anymore and governments and a majority of the general public won't have the patience to ever go back into a lockdown situation for a 2nd time even if a big 2nd wave of covid cases/deaths happens.
> 
> Just going to have to deal with it and hope they find a cure asap.


Doesn't help our government is run by a bunch of fucking morons. 

Here in Scotland. NS is doing it the right way. She even said the other day we close to getting rid of it completely.

I expect a rise in cases when everything opens up over here in the next few weeks.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276928937898041349


I agree with the comment on that post. I have moderate/pretty bad asthma (I use my rescue inhaler almost daily, though I’ve started trying to take better care of it and get it more under control), and wearing masks is not a big deal. My job is considered essential and so I was never able to take a break. Accordingly, I’ve been wearing masks for several months now. In fact, I usually double up. I like to wear a mask with the insert-filter with one of the full face wraps around it.

I definitely can’t walked up many stairs with that on, but at no point have I felt like my health was in jeopardy. Wearing a plain surgical mask? That really feels like nothing, especially when doing something like going into a grocery store real quick.

I know I’m only one person with one condition, but as someone with pretty serious asthma, I simply don’t believe these people.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276928937898041349


Karen didn’t have a problem with yelling like that for as long as she did.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276991983375003648
Idk about the UK, but the USA needs to get it together.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276991983375003648
> Idk about the UK, but the USA needs to get it together.


I've got a lot of white supremacist responses to this too where the colonizer/settler approach is to be skeptical of anyone that's not white that claims to have had success fighting COVID.









BLM protests have not led to a spike in coronavirus cases: study


Black Lives Matter protests haven’t seen coronavirus cases surge in cities since the massive demonstrations began, a study says. The new research, which was published by the National Bureau o…




nypost.com





Also, I bet white people will REALLY get their panties in a bunch over this and find ways to try to act like this isn't true or something. 

Waiting for the mental gymnastics to start.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Since when did wearing a mask become a political thing? A Jewish woman I work with put it best to me.
> She said if her grandparents could survive 3 years in a concentration camp then we can survive 20 minutes in the grocery store with a mask on.


Being against the wearing of masks became their latest virtue signalling that they are 'real' Americans. These same people are probably the ones that have the US flag emoticons in their social media handles, invoke God in everything they do, and bashing others for perceived slights towards their version of the US. Bible-thumping fake patriots who lacks the strength from within to sacrifice just a little to wear a mask for the sake of the country during a pandemic. Selfish pricks that rather virtue signal over 'muh freedom' than actually doing something pragmatic to help the country.

[


Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276991983375003648
> Idk about the UK, but the USA needs to get it together.


This is why there has been such an emphasis on keeping the number of cases down. With a much lower number of ICU cases, Vietnam can afford to dedicate so much medical help towards one single patient. Doctors and nurses are humans too and can't do their best when they are overwhelmed with too many patients at the same time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Since when did wearing a mask become a political thing? A Jewish woman I work with put it best to me.
> She said if her grandparents could survive 3 years in a concentration camp then we can survive 20 minutes in the grocery store with a mask on.


White people were jealous they had nothing to be upset by. Instead of joining and accepting black people they chose masks.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> It could very well be protesters skew more to the younger demographic that probably recovered without needing to go to the doctor to count as a positive case. Or they were outdoors so the risk of the virus spreading is much lower if they all wore masks.
> 
> As for red states with people that willfully choose to not take precautions, the higher jump in cases should not be a surprise.


It's worth looking into if it's completely accurate. Many of the masks I seen at the protests or people going to protests wren't the proper masks, not to mention all close contact. We've had people catch Covid at my hospital even using PPE and avoiding crowds. One of my father's friends caught Covid and passed away not to long ago and the only place he had gone to was the market to buy fish. I do hope this isn't some political scheme and then we get floods of cases which will then be blamed on other things.

Then again tear gas could be the answer to Covid! Ha!


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Just read these news about the Nicaraguan journalist who said covid-19 was "a ****** virus" because you can kill it with soap and that it wasn't that dangerous, and died 3 days ago with covid-19 symptons. If this wasn't such a serious and tragic matter, inserting the Robert B Weide meme would fit pretty well. It's such a pity something like this happened to anyone.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> Just read these news about the Nicaraguan journalist who said covid-19 was "a ****** virus" because you can kill it with soap and that it wasn't that dangerous, and died 3 days ago with covid-19 symptons. If this wasn't such a serious and tragic matter, inserting the Robert B Weide meme would fit pretty well. It's such a pity something like this happened to anyone.


Covid is easy to kill and just as easy to catch. It's such an oddity the ability to kill it makes it seem harmless. People just dismiss it but Covid is the ultimate game of chance. You could survive it because you're young and healthy but then again it's killed athletes and people who are in their prime. We have some people in their 20's in our ICU who have died or are completely fucked by Covid but had a few people who were 55+ recover. It's so unpredictable.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> It's worth looking into if it's completely accurate. Many of the masks I seen at the protests or people going to protests wren't the proper masks, not to mention all close contact. We've had people catch Covid at my hospital even using PPE and avoiding crowds. One of my father's friends caught Covid and passed away not to long ago and the only place he had gone to was the market to buy fish. I do hope this isn't some political scheme and then we get floods of cases which will then be blamed on other things.
> 
> Then again tear gas could be the answer to Covid! Ha!


Wearing masks isn't that useful to prevent one from getting the virus. It is more useful to help reduce the spread from those that are pre-symptomatic. It could very well be there really were little to no carriers of the virus among protesters and they lucked out. Doubtful any political scheme to under report cases can withhold scrutiny. Can't hide really sick people seeking treatment and number of deaths over time. Maybe just being responsible really do cut down the risk of spreading the virus. It is the Karens and muh freedom types that refuse to take precautions that are more at risks and I am doubtful they are many of these people that care enough about BLM to join a large protest.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Ventured well outside my neighbourhood on Thursday for the first time since March 21st. 

Felt very safe on trains/subway by wearing a mask (as its mandatory) as soon as you walk into the station. Big stations have hand sanitizer pumps and free one-use masks too. 

Large chain cafes like Tim Hortons had santizer pumps and a good spread out queuing system too, was impressed.

As soon as I walked through the parks in the city, I said to my boyfriend its like there's no pandemic. Just massive groups of under 25's all huddling together, hugging, playing sports etc. The younger generation are very much "over" this virus it seems and are obviously much more likely to be in physical contact with each other (mid 40's "friends" and neighbours aren't exactly so kissy/cuddly with each other).

But apparently Scotland's in a good place numbers wise. I dunno, I feel this will all depend on weather in July/August. If we get nothing but sun for the next 2 months (unlikely) then this could easily creep back up again.

Also wearing a mask was fine, you get over it after about 2 minutes of annoyance. Bought cotton ones from online. Then again I only had to wear it for public transport, I can't imagine wearing it for the full day like they're wanting in California. I think I'd just stay indoors if that as the case.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277211131430535168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277327743773016064


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that tantrum took more effort than just wearing a piece of cloth over her face.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278184734854545409


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish I had money so I could move to another country (I know I’m not welcome during this, but, you know). I feel like British Columbia/Canada (I said BC because it seems cool) would be too cold... UK would be cool, but I get depressed with cloudy days.

Any suggestions? Lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Couple of vaccine trials are in or headed for stage 3 now. AstraZeneca is in stage 3 with the University of Oxford. Moderna will start their stage 3 trials this month. If proven to be successful, there is a chance emergency doses could be available by October or November.

I hope they are successful. You want to be careful at this point because you want to move quickly but not cut corners that could deem a vaccine ineffective. But I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

I am not an Anti Vaxxer at all,but most Vaccine's are usually in the clinical trial phase for longer then a year. Anyone taking a Vaccine as early as Nov is essentially a Guinea pig. Personally I wouldn't take a covid vaccine until late 2021 or 2022 once it's actually proven safe.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

ShiningStar said:


> I am not an Anti Vaxxer at all,but most Vaccine's are usually in the clinical trial phase for longer then a year. Anyone taking a Vaccine as early as Nov is essentially a Guinea pig. Personally I wouldn't take a covid vaccine until late 2021 or 2022 once it's actually proven safe.


I’m in the same boat. It takes them years normally to develop a good vaccine so I am fairly wary of them putting this on the fast track.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278434772382072837

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278616204350013440
People still not taking this shit seriously which is why we gonna be here for a while longer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278455307337969664


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278434772382072837
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278616204350013440
> People still not taking this shit seriously which is why we gonna be here for a while longer.
> ...


Here in Iowa our cases are going up. We had 676 new cases in the last 34 hours. Our only saving grace is that we are not overrun at the hospitals.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278759970947940352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278742223195197447








More Than 300 Kids In Texas Day Cares Test Positive For COVID-19 - NewsBreak


307 kids in Texas-based day cares have tested positive for COVID-19, and the cases are only increasing. On Wednesday, the U.S. reported nearly 50,000 new coronavirus cases. As single-day records skyrocket, some states have reversed their re-openings in order to slow down the rapid spread of...




www.newsbreak.com





smh


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Here in Iowa our cases are going up. We had 676 new cases in the last 34 hours. Our only saving grace is that we are not overrun at the hospitals.


It's the same in my area too. Luckily the protests have shown us that Corona isn't as bad as we thought it was. Phew, I was worried!

I wish Americans and the Government could just stop being stupid and deal with this without turning into some political fest.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Miss Sally said:


> It's the same in my area too. Luckily the protests have shown us that Corona isn't as bad as we thought it was. Phew, I was worried!
> 
> I wish Americans and the Government could just stop being stupid and deal with this without turning into some political fest.


It shouldn’t be political. We even had two months of notice to address this but our leaders pissed that away. And now it boils down to the fact Trump can NEVER admit a mistake. To him, admitting he was wrong is weakness. So he doubles down and keeps stepping in it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279038342596890624


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Knox County, Tennessee has reported a decent spike in cases. Their mayor has defied the mandatory mask mandate the governor has laid down. Their mayor is...



Visit
Share
Add to
Former WWE wrestler "Kane" wins ...
wkrg.com










Kane


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Meanwhile, my state of Iowa started high school sports in June with baseball and softball. It’s had some hiccups and now one team has called it a season with a couple of weeks before postseason tournaments. There are questions about fall sports including football. And with the way baseball stars are opting out from the season it’s going to be very telling.









Virus cases impacting Iowa HS summer games


Roughly 25 of the 338 high school baseball teams and 20 high school softball teams playing have been impacted by possible COVID-19 exposures or infections, according to Iowa high school athletic officials.




www.espn.com





Speaking personally, my son and oldest daughter lost their high school soccer seasons. My son will start college in the fall on a soccer scholarship but we don’t know how college will look. My two girls play on the same select team and had a couple of weeks of scrimmage sessions with their team before Iowa Soccer pulled the plug on any play this summer. Needless to say fall might be iffy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279413235658231811
We never got passed wave 1.
My hope is the curve is flattened by the Fall.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279616501276979200
Kind of already figured this which is why I’m not trying to be around a bunch of people inside for a long time period.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279792020886884352


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281127927460085760


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Special Report: Bolsonaro bets 'miraculous cure' for COVID-19 can save Brazil - and his life


Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro has gone all in on hydroxychloroquine to help his coronavirus-ravaged country beat COVID-19. He has pushed his government to make the malaria drug widely available and encouraged Brazilians to take it, both to prevent the disease and to...




www.reuters.com





This is insane.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I bet we see a spike in COVID 19 cases after Disney World

Even know they have Tents to test people coming in, and seeing if they have a high temp, Covid won't flair up for another 12 days


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I still can't believe people lied about hydroxychloroquine being ineffective, even dangerous, just to attack the president. They literally cost tens of thousands of lives to score a few political points. Insanity.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281127927460085760


I saw someone snapping like a turtle on facebook over business's refusing service if you don't wear a mask. They argued "but if it's essential then they need to make accommodations for me if I choose to not wear a mask". 🤣 🤣😂🤣 No bitch. No business has to serve you. Business's don't have to accommodate for disabled people, but they should because it's the nice thing to do since it's not their decision to be disabled. 

I remember a few years ago some cake maker refused to make a cake for a gay couple. I think the cake maker was fined and had to go to sensitivity training, or something. Whatever the punishment, it was completely illegal for the government to step in. I sided with the government at the time, but looking back I was wrong. The actual outcome should have been to just blast the store on social media and let them fail for having bad practices. This would have been a positive in the "Cancel Culture". I would say most of cancel culture is good, except for the repetitive losers who go looking to cancel something.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282752861835649024


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Bars should have been the last thing to be given any type of a go-ahead to even think about re-opening. I have a lot of friends in that industry and I know they're hurting. I used to be in it too. But the majority of people(myself included) are simply not responsible enough to make sound and smart decisions once the booze really starts flowing. I saw a picture last week of 21 of my former colleagues. All at in indoor bar, not a mask in sight, hanging all over each other snapping pics. This shit is happening everywhere. I really hope they shut them down in my area again. It really sucks that people will be out of jobs, but I don't want to see my state turn into TX, CA, AZ, or FL.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282816883574616068

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282818007434006528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282478825549463552


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I still can't believe people lied about hydroxychloroquine being ineffective, even dangerous, just to attack the president. They literally cost tens of thousands of lives to score a few political points. Insanity.


Guess you just read the headlines and thought it meant the drug is a 'miracle' drug. The results of the use of the drug has been inconclusive so medical experts are cautious in promoting it as a catch-all treatment for covid.

People that are against the wearing of masks, just to support the president, when mask wearing has been proven to be effective at slowing the spread of the virus are the ones you should be saving your scorn for. They literally cost tens of thousands of lives to score a few political points.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I bet we see a spike in COVID 19 cases after Disney World
> 
> Even know they have Tents to test people coming in, and seeing if they have a high temp, Covid won't flair up for another 12 days


They also have "mask free zones" for people "who can't breathe".

Florida is basically what happens when Right Wing Libertarians suck Trump's Dick.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Dr. Jones said:


> Bars should have been the last thing to be given any type of a go-ahead to even think about re-opening. I have a lot of friends in that industry and I know they're hurting. I used to be in it too. But the majority of people(myself included) are simply not responsible enough to make sound and smart decisions once the booze really starts flowing. I saw a picture last week of 21 of my former colleagues. All at in indoor bar, not a mask in sight, hanging all over each other snapping pics. This shit is happening everywhere. I really hope they shut them down in my area again. It really sucks that people will be out of jobs, but I don't want to see my state turn into TX, CA, AZ, or FL.


I wonder how much closing or not closing bars really matters when a very large portion of the country does not care about the virus anymore. You might stop people form congregating at a bar but you can't stop them from doing it in someone's backyard. 

I think I'm following all of the rules that my state's Supreme Emperor Governor has put in place. But I've been to a bunch of gatherings. I suppose they haven't been at bars but they've been in backyards. Like on July 4th I was at a party with about 40 people.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

FITZ said:


> I wonder how much closing or not closing bars really matters when a very large portion of the country does not care about the virus anymore. You might stop people form congregating at a bar but you can't stop them from doing it in someone's backyard.
> 
> I think I'm following all of the rules that my state's Supreme Emperor Governor has put in place. But I've been to a bunch of gatherings. I suppose they haven't been at bars but they've been in backyards. Like on July 4th I was at a party with about 40 people.


From what I've read generally open-air spaces outside, with social distancing and wearing masks, there is less risk of spreading the virus than being inside a bar or restaurant breathing the same air ventilation in a closed space with hundreds/thousands of different people coming in & out the joint everyday, and the virus being active sitting on surfaces for hours. 

*"a very large portion of the country does not care about the virus anymore"*

A very large portion of the country never cared about the virus because too many Americans are fucking stupid and selfish. Can't move in solidarity, do right by their fellow Americans to contain this pandemic that should have been contained 2 months ago.

Wait until schools open or rather don't open, A LOT of people are going to care about the virus. A lot of people are going to care once they realize the government gave trillions of dollars to the rich and breadcrumbs to the working poor. Over 20 million people will end up homeless, and the government continues to not come through to take care of its citizens, tax payers, when we need the relief the most.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

America is a massive Concentration Camp for 350 million people.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283188492185374720


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And if you thought the Karen outbreak was bad enough...Walmart is requiring masks starting July 20 at all stores.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283892919599063040


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Schools have to reopen, I think any community that values education has to accept that decision. The problem is you guys seem to still have 40% of your population treating this as a hoax so nothing can be implemented across the board to ensure a safer environment for pupils and staff of schools. Having said that, I wouldn't consider reopening schools if cases are spiking up right now as it is in America.

Meanwhile I think the spike from the 4th of July gatherings seem to be happening now. Halloween and Thanksgiving is going to be a blast for you all Americans if this virus is still a thing.









Global report: US reports daily record of 77,300 new coronavirus cases


Highest one-day total as Democrats urged to skip convention; restrictions reimposed in Mexico, Spain and IsraelCoronavirus – latest updatesSee all our coronavirus coverage




www.theguardian.com


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Schools have to reopen, I think any community that values education has to accept that decision. The problem is you guys seem to still have 40% of your population treating this as a hoax so nothing can be implemented across the board to ensure a safer environment for pupils and staff of schools. Having said that, I wouldn't consider reopening schools if cases are spiking up right now as it is in America.
> 
> Meanwhile I think the spike from the 4th of July gatherings seem to be happening now. Halloween and Thanksgiving is going to be a blast for you all Americans if this virus is still a thing.
> 
> ...


The problem is that so many people said, “we have to reopen, let us reopen SAFELY, we pinky promise that we will be careful, we are adults!!” And look what happened.... It would be like if I were a kid and asked my dad to let me set off fireworks by myself bc I’ll be careful, then I go and pour gasoline all over them and strike a match.

Most Americans not only can’t be trusted to do the right, safe thing (I can’t speak for other countries), but we aren’t even capable of coming up with any cogent plan. The ones screaming, “let us open safely!” the loudest are the ones that do not have any sort of plan and will not follow any sort of plan. It’s lip service to get things back to normal for them at the expense of everyone else.

And it’s not just the citizens. I work at a courthouse that I’ve been having to go to ever since this started because the portion I work in never closed. The head judges never mandated mask wearing in the courthouse until about a week ago, and now that it’s mandated, everyone wears the masks around their chin with no repercussions. And these are democrats running the show, which is a great illustration of how the ineptitude and refusal to protect citizens runs deeper than the buffoonery in the White House and the trump sycophants. It’s astonishing and so maddening at the same time. I very much enjoy my job, but I’m no martyr. I have underlying health conditions and 2 elderly parents with numerous co-morbidities. It really just pisses me off all around. I stay home when I’m not having to go in. I have friends and see people on social media that CLAIM to take it seriously, but they’re always going to wineries and bars and stuff. I’m the ONLY person I see nowadays that hasn’t had a haircut in 6 months. Sometimes I feel like I’m the only one taking this seriously and hate the feeling of hopelessness that my life is at risk and there’s nothing I can do about it.

Sorry.... end rant


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> The problem is that so many people said, “we have to reopen, let us reopen SAFELY, we pinky promise that we will be careful, we are adults!!” And look what happened.... It would be like if I were a kid and asked my dad to let me set off fireworks by myself bc I’ll be careful, then I go and pour gasoline all over them and strike a match.
> 
> Most Americans not only can’t be trusted to do the right, safe thing (I can’t speak for other countries), but we aren’t even capable of coming up with any cogent plan. The ones screaming, “let us open safely!” the loudest are the ones that do not have any sort of plan and will not follow any sort of plan. It’s lip service to get things back to normal for them at the expense of everyone else.
> 
> ...


I feel one of the issue is people expect the federal government to implement something and they just follow the lead, but the current administration is anti-safety measures for political reasons.

And then you have people that do this...









Anti-mask protesters' new weapon: wearing masks that offer no COVID-19 protection


Face masks made of mesh, crochet (yarn) or lace are now popular items being offered by online retailers.




www.wthr.com





More effort wasted to be 'anti-compliance' than to actually do something simple to help slow the spread of a virus during a pandemic.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I feel one of the issue is people expect the federal government to implement something and they just follow the lead, but the current administration is anti-safety measures for political reasons.
> 
> And then you have people that do this...
> 
> ...


I honestly hope the legislature in this country will allow us to consider people that refuse to wear masks a risk. I DO NOT want maskless people coming towards me, and people with those face masks.... I want to be able to legally punch someone in the face that comes at me in that way and treat it as self defense.

What country are you in? Wherever it is, I sure you’re looking at us with shame


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I honestly hope the legislature in this country will allow us to consider people that refuse to wear masks a risk. I DO NOT want maskless people coming towards me, and people with those face masks.... I want to be able to legally punch someone in the face that comes at me in that way and treat it as self defense.
> 
> What country are you in? Wherever it is, I sure you’re looking at us with shame


More amused than shame. There are idiots everywhere, but in America your idiots seem to have the backing of people in actual government. Until the top guy takes this seriously, there really is nothing much the states can do. Dude is now wearing a mask outside for the first time but still wouldn't enforce a mask wearing mandate. Virtue signaling from the White House over safety of the people.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Schools have to reopen, I think any community that values education has to accept that decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no worries then. America doesn´t and if the behaviour of the soon-to-be college students is anything to go by, then there is nothing lost skipping a year or two of American education, cause they could not possibly be any dumber.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

There's an outbreak at my work, and low and behold, the people who are getting sick are the same Trump supporting dorks who said they "ain't wearing no fucking pussy masks". Considering quitting my job and holing up in my house until next year, with the hope we'll have some semblance of competence in charge by that time. Because I sure as hell don't want flu season to come and risk catching both Covid & the flu. 

Fucking Trump fucked up his pandemic response so bad, he's got me eager to vote for Dementia Joe, jesus christ.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

DaRealNugget said:


> There's an outbreak at my work, and low and behold, the people who are getting sick are the same Trump supporting dorks who said they "ain't wearing no fucking pussy masks". Considering quitting my job and holing up in my house until next year, with the hope we'll have some semblance of competence in charge by that time. Because I sure as hell don't want flu season to come and risk catching both Covid & the flu.
> 
> Fucking Trump fucked up his pandemic response so bad, he's got me eager to vote for Dementia Joe, jesus christ.


Sorry to hear that man. I quit my job in the middle of February because I couldn't stand it anymore. I've been unemployed for 5 months. I don't feel safe enough to enter into the workforce. There's still too many jackasses in my area who blatantly go into businesses without a mask that clearly have YOU MUST WEAR A MASK TO ENTER signs on their doors. They go in with the "what are they going to do?" mindset and if the business tries to stand by their rule, the person threatens fights or throws a fit. 

This pandemic has exposed that there is a very ugly divide in this country. There are a staggering amount of people that don't give a shit about anyone but themselves and would rather die themselves than help other people.

Trump continues to fuck up every single thing he touches. Every day he tops his own stupidity. With a mankind altering event like Coronavirus, the US picked the absolute wrong time to elect a game show host who has the maturity of an 8 year old. We are paying every day for this fucking asshole


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Oxford coronavirus vaccine safe and promising, according to early human trial results published in the Lancet*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/oxford-coronavirus-vaccine-phase-1-lancet/2020/07/20/12fbbc92-c857-11ea-a825-8722004e4150_story.html



...

Interesting.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Do people not realize that this is an Orwellian agenda?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Do people not realize that this is an Orwellian agenda?


Orchestrated by whom? Against whom? For what reason? By what means? 

Corona is in 188 countries, that's 188 different leaders with 188 different agendas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Orchestrated by whom? Against whom? For what reason? By what means?


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Orchestrated by whom? Against whom? For what reason? By what means?
> 
> Corona is in 188 countries, that's 188 different leaders with 188 different agendas.


The top 1%

Zionists mainly


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus: Oxford vaccine triggers immune response


Study shows the vaccine is safe, but it is still too soon to know if it can stop people from being infected.



www.bbc.com





Non-paywall link. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285299379746811915
The idiot in chief has betrayed them and they are coming for him over this. What a weird cult you have there in America.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> The top 1%
> 
> Zionists mainly


It wasn't orchestrated, but the rich certainly took advantage of it


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The few Trump supporters I know all have some of the same characteristics. They butt in on social media on other people's posts to try to display "their knowledge" when the usually use blanket statements. Very arrogant. Very self-centered. Loves to put others down while boosting themselves up.

All behavior that Trump displays on a daily basis

I'm sure there are very logical Trump supporters that have well thought out arguments and are well informed. However, I have yet to meet even one of them


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Coronavirus: Oxford vaccine triggers immune response
> 
> 
> Study shows the vaccine is safe, but it is still too soon to know if it can stop people from being infected.
> ...


"Invisible China Virus"
"Me, your favourite President!"

Oh God. Why.

By the way. A lot of governments have caught flack because some people or the political opposition accuse them of reacting to the pandemic a couple weeks too late. In US' case, it feels like they are reacting, like, 5 months too late, curve still uncontrolled and all. Isn't it a bit bad?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> By the way. A lot of governments have caught flack because some people or the political opposition accuse them of reacting to the pandemic a couple weeks too late. In US' case, it feels like they are reacting, like, 5 months too late, curve still uncontrolled and all. Isn't it a bit bad?


Healthcare industry gets rich off of sick and dying people, not people who prevent getting sick. The average money being charged for corona treatment is 40k in America (unlike everywhere else in the world where it's chump change cuz their healthcare isn't run by capitalists).

The stock market is booming for these rich politicians, their cronies and other capitalists as poor people are dying while they themselves take every precaution they can. Politicians are working from home. Bosses are working from home. Their children aren't going to school. It's different rules for the rich as always. 

That's all you need to know about the pandemic. It's greed and they know that Americans are generally a psychopathic population, so they're using it to their fullest.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Healthcare industry gets rich off of sick and dying people, not people who prevent getting sick. The average money being charged for corona treatment is 40k in America (unlike everywhere else in the world where it's chump change cuz their healthcare isn't run by capitalists).
> 
> The stock market is booming for these rich politicians, their cronies and other capitalists as poor people are dying while they themselves take every precaution they can. Politicians are working from home. Bosses are working from home. Their children aren't going to school. It's different rules for the rich as always.
> 
> That's all you need to know about the pandemic. It's greed and they know that Americans are generally a psychopathic population, so they're using it to their fullest.


Americans are “generally psychopathic”? The hyperbole is strong with you.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The only country which continues to justify the dropping of multiple atom.bombs on civilians. Only population that justifies the killing of innocent people by cops. Only population which has has 50+ years at war with 19 consecutive ones. Only population that celebrates a man who dropped tens of thousands of bombs on innocent people (over 90% of all people murdered since 2001 by Obama and Trump have been civilians).
Only population that would rather watch people die than give them healthcare. Only population that puts children in debt over not being able to afford food.

Calling Americans a generally pyshopathic people isn't hyperbolic. It's just facts sweetie. Get your head out of the flush tank and smell the septic.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I mean but those are decisions made government and individual institutions. 

Your average civilian anywhere, is almost assuredly against committing atrocities, war, gouging ppl etc etc 


You can't say the average person is a psychopath and justify it by listing decisions made by those at the very top . 


That's just lazy


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chip Kelly said:


> I mean but those are decisions made government and individual institutions.
> 
> Your average civilian anywhere, is almost assuredly against committing atrocities, war, gouging ppl etc etc
> 
> ...


Who votes for the neoconservative war mongerers?
Who refuses to hold the war mongerers unaccountable?
Who continues to suck Obama's dick even though he committed war crimes throughout his tenure?

Only psychopaths look the other way as their leaders commit crimes, institute policies that dehumanize people, continue to elect monsters like far right libertarians that vote against _every_ single humanitarian cause, and literally do nothing but worship them despite having all the information about said war crimes and bad policy decisions at their fingertips. People CREATE the leadership. It's not like this leadership can magically exist as leaders outside of the electorate themselves. That's just fucktarded to think. Shifting blame from the people to the leadership when both are in a parisitical relationship is lazy.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a lot to unpack. The hyperbole is quite frankly silly. 

They don't have the whole country vote every time a military decision is made 

You're basically calling your mother an asshole for no reason. 

"If your mother isn't storming Washington with a gun, trying to take down the machine and stop every bill proposed and thought made, then she's an asshole." 

That's what you sound like. 

You'd rather just grandstand and hot dog around, than having real discussion


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> "Invisible China Virus"
> "Me, your favourite President!"
> 
> Oh God. Why.
> ...


You assume they reacted late but their reaction was to just let it play out, number of victims be damned. Americans has a culture of freedom and liberty over everything. The issue with this thinking is their recklessness also affects more than themselves but many are too selfish to realize that. People need to stop comparing masks to seatbelts and paint it as trying to save these assholes lives. Compare them instead to people that think nothing of DUIs or going above the speed limits. Most of the time these aholes gets away with it because nobody was around. They could even accept the chance of them getting hurt by these reckless choices. But in the off chance something goes wrong, other innocent bystanders also get hurt by their decision. They just don't think of others when making their reckless decisions.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chip Kelly said:


> That's a lot to unpack. The hyperbole is quite frankly silly.
> 
> They don't have the whole country vote every time a military decision is made
> 
> ...


My parents arent amerian and they dont live in this shithole. in fact they helped create a better society than america like billions of people around the world. I'm also not here permanently and I've literally fought in my homeland to make it better. I'm not some lame ducked boy who makes excuses for their shitty people.

If you think your mom's a cunt, doesn't mean you get to be a beta who has to use an indirect way to insult mine.

Be a man you silly typical passive aggressive Canadian. Don't try to call me out for bad argumentation when you throw in an insult directed at my mom in such a flacid way. But it's typical. I spent 10 years in Canada. Mostly assholes who pretend they're nice people. 

But they're Nice Guys TM.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You seem unhinged.

I wasn't insulting your mom, i was giving you a comparison to show you how silly your all "Americans are psycopaths" comment was.

You're speaking in absolutes while making wildly ridiculous claims, and then trying to support it by going on fanatical rants that are completely illogical.


Your feelings are hurt and now youre playing "insult word soup".

You come off as a child who's incapable of real discussion. If you're older than 17 you should be embarrassed


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chip Kelly said:


> You seem unhinged.
> 
> I wasn't insulting your mom, i was giving you a comparison to show you how silly your all "Americans are psycopaths" comment was.
> 
> ...


Just as I thought. Someone who can't even stand by his own insult and isn't even brave enough to admit that he literally used the "your mom" retort on the internet and is now in full backpeddle mode.

Pathetic but also typical from what I've seen of Canadians. Beta Passive aggressive bunch who pretend to be all nice but not actually nice.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Are we blaming Canadians for Covid now?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I can’t even see the post people are referring to, so I have to assume it’s the 1 person I’ve ever blocked in my time on WF. I knew there was a reason lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Just as I thought. Someone who can't even stand by his own insult and isn't even brave enough to admit that he literally used the "your mom" retort on the internet and is now in full backpeddle mode.
> 
> Pathetic but also typical from what I've seen of Canadians. Beta Passive aggressive bunch who pretend to be all nice but not actually nice.


You're literally too slow to understand the comparison.

You're still taking it as an insult for the same reason you made those ridiculously stupid rants. You only see what you want and clearly process shit at the rate of a child. 

The "all Canadians " shit is corny too. Super try hard shit.

You're reaching for stupid shit everywhere because you have no argument. You couldn't even defend your point and now you can't stay on topic


Feel free to keep ranting like an idiot though.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Reaper said:


> The only country which continues to justify the dropping of multiple atom.bombs on civilians. Only population that justifies the killing of innocent people by cops. Only population which has has 50+ years at war with 19 consecutive ones. Only population that celebrates a man who dropped tens of thousands of bombs on innocent people (over 90% of all people murdered since 2001 by Obama and Trump have been civilians).
> Only population that would rather watch people die than give them healthcare. Only population that puts children in debt over not being able to afford food.
> 
> Calling Americans a generally pyshopathic people isn't hyperbolic. It's just facts sweetie. Get your head out of the flush tank and smell the septic.


Your act has worn extremely thin. Isn’t it about time for you to shift focus to some other subject that you can relentlessly post about? I mean, that is your gimmick after all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chip Kelly said:


> You're literally too slow to understand the comparison.
> 
> You're still taking it as an insult for the same reason you made those ridiculously stupid rants. You only see what you want and clearly process shit at the rate of a child.
> 
> ...


Demands civility culture while hysterically and passive aggressively throwing insults without making a single point. I don't expect better from a settler who was also raised in a culture of dominance tho.

The original comment was "Americans are a generally psychopathic population". That refers to specific traits found within psychopathy that are valued in "leaders" as well as an overall culture that seems to shift markedly towards low empathy decision making - which is not untrue. The fact that people elect politicians means that they're not _hostage _to the politicians, but rather see specific valuable traits in those politicians and find them acceptable enough to elect them and therefore are responsible for the lack of empathy shown by those leaders in both local and international policies. This is why you do not see the same levels of barbarism in Scandinavian democracies where people use their vote to reject psychopathic politicians, rather than use their vote to elect them and put them in power and then whine that "oh no we're hostages". That's bullcrap

There's actual research that claims that American empathy is declining and that is backed up by the way Americans treat each other as well as those around the world with literally no regard for human life whatsoever. You can see it in the millions they've killed and allowed to die. There is literally nothing but psychopathic assholes behind almost every Amerikkkan policy position - local or international.

Google it. Educate yourself in global imperialism and post modern colonialism
Educate yourself in the historical overthrow of dozens of governments around the world as well as unjustified wars and local policies that leave tens of thousands dead every year locally with literally nothing done to prevent any of it. Nothing like this happens anywhere else in the developed world.

It's just facts sweetie. And the fact that you literally threw cuck like insult at my mom and now trying to pretend you didn't just also proves my point about passive aggressive Canadians. No idea why you won't own up to what you literally said. Stop being a gaslighting fuck. I don't need to say "not all" because I already didn't say all.



KingofKings1524 said:


> Your act has worn extremely thin. Isn’t it about time for you to shift focus to some other subject that you can relentlessly post about? I mean, that is your gimmick after all.


Considering that I'm basically talking about how Americans lack empathy - and there is an insurmountable amount of evidence to that fact (school shootings more than anywhere else in the world, lack of healthcare for the poor, millions unemployed and without healthcare during a pandemic, million+ homeless while empty homes sit unused, psychopathic profit first economy, global wars, engaging in literal genocide of yemenis, more than a 1000 extra judicial killings which are more than the entire developed world put together etc etc), and your response is "you're ranting like an idiot" like a fucking reactionary rather than saying that "yah, a lot of Americans do lack empathy and we should treat each other better", who's really the idiot. If you can't make the connection between 100s of thousands of deaths and lack of empathy of Americans that create perpetuate systems and create governments that allow all this to happen, then that's part of the problem of why inhumanity continues to be a huge problem in this country.

And every single expert and study is showing that it is continuing to decline. These are just facts. And I know that Americans don't like facts either.

Which is why nearly 150k are dead here because of a pandemic. It's individualism, lack of empathy and basic psychopathy at play. That's it.





__





America: breeding ground for psychopaths






ranprieur.com













Beware America's Shocking Loss of Empathy


The symptoms of a society coming unhinged




www.psychologytoday.com













Empathy on the Decline







greatergood.berkeley.edu









__





Americans' Sad Lack of Empathy


Something's missing from society these days — and it's worth correcting




www.lifezette.com













Opinion | Why So Little Empathy and Compassion Within American Culture?


The circle is rapidly closing




www.commondreams.org













Decline in Human Empathy Creates Global Risks in the 'Age of Anger'


Our interconnected world has never had more lonely, angry people. Is technology responsible for a decline in human empathy?




www.zurich.com


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not going to lie, felt fucking weird wearing a mask to Tesco this morning. It has to be done, but man, I've never wanted to get out of there so fast. I thought maybe it'd help my anxiety but it seemed to do the opposite.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm done with this redpill weirdo 

No point arguing this MAGA level weirdo going off about "beta" this , and "all ppl born in this country do that " . 

You honestly seem mentally ill. I hope you get the help need


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Not going to lie, felt fucking weird wearing a mask to Tesco this morning. It has to be done, but man, I've never wanted to get out of there so fast. I thought maybe it'd help my anxiety but it seemed to do the opposite.


Yeah I did asda and primark with mask on yesterday. Felt awkward cos most people weren't wearing one


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chip Kelly said:


> I'm done with this redpill weirdo
> 
> No point arguing this MAGA level weirdo going off about "beta" this , and "all ppl born in this country do that " .
> 
> You honestly seem mentally ill. I hope you get the help need


I forgot that when I made the claim that most north Americans are low empathy psychopaths that I'd actually be arguing against them. Duh. You see this in every thread. Including threads about black lives. You see this in threads about trans rights. You see this in threads about simply asking people to treat others better. 150k people in America are dead during a pandemic that only spreads because people aren't taking care to spread it to others (showing low empathy) and apparently calling it out is wrong. 

Just don't call out the obvious and let's sugar coat reality as much as possible so you people cannot feel responsible for a shared human failure.

Low empathy amongst Americans is both observed and measured and no amount of your hissy fits and tantrums and foot stomping is going to change the data that has been replicated through several sociological studies.

Passive aggressive and now also now making ableist comments. I didn't start the insults btw. You did. You're part of this low empathy psychopathic crowd. Can't believe I missed it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ehhhh I disagree .

Me recognizing that you're mentally unwell, and then not wanting to continue to feed into triggering your illness that you continually demonstrate to having trouble controlling, isn't "making ableist comments "

It's just recognizing and acknowledging what's currently happening in the discussion.


Like I said, I hope you're getting the help you need. Be well


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chip Kelly said:


> Ehhhh I disagree .
> 
> Me recognizing that you're mentally unwell, and then not wanting to continue to feed into triggering your illness that you continually demonstrate to having trouble controlling, isn't "making ableist comments "
> 
> ...


There is the "but this isn't what I did" gaslighting again. You literally stigmatized mentally ill individuals with that comment. But neurotypicals like you love to throw "you're mentally ill" as an insult. 

I've literally talked about why I believe what I believe and you have refused to address a single point or even bother to read any of the resources I've shared and just been passive aggressively dropping pointless post after pointless post.

Lol dude. Shove it. You started this with a cheap insult and have continued this relentlessly when you could have dropped out anytime but I know your kind.

You have to get that last pathetic little insult in because that's the only way you know how to communicate.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

That's awesome man 

Good luck


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

While I'm sure there are many unempathetic people in a lot of countries, America does seem to lead the way with how little most of them give a shit about this virus


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lenny Leonard said:


> While I'm sure there are many unempathetic people in a lot of countries, America does seem to lead the way with how little most of them give a shit about this virus


You may very well be right, but I also think media/social media overplays it. I haven’t seen anyone protesting masks or causing scenes at groceries stores or anything. Pretty much everyone I see in stores are wearing them, and I live in the south.... then again, I try not to go out an awful lot, even with a mask.

I did feel like a douche yesterday because I went to eat at a restaurant for the first time this all started (I sat outside, by myself, at least 20 feet away from the only other table with people at it) and I forgot to bring my mask, which I’d like to have worn when ordering to show some respect for my waitress’s health. I assumed everyone assumed I was some anti-masker or whatever


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> You may very well be right, but I also think media/social media overplays it. I haven’t seen anyone protesting masks or causing scenes at groceries stores or anything. Pretty much everyone I see in stores are wearing them, and I live in the south.... then again, I try not to go out an awful lot, even with a mask.
> 
> I did feel like a douche yesterday because I went to eat at a restaurant for the first time this all started (I sat outside, by myself, at least 20 feet away from the only other table with people at it) and I forgot to bring my mask, which I’d like to have worn when ordering to show some respect for my waitress’s health. I assumed everyone assumed I was some anti-masker or whatever


I’m used to the mask so much I forgot to take it off the other night when I had brought home pizza from our favorite place. Ready to eat and my son said, “Dad, it would help you to take the mask off before you eat.”

Although I am concerned as I am having arthroscopic surgery on my shoulder in a couple weeks and I was informed the surgery will mess with my immune system and make me more susceptible to COVID for a few weeks. Have to be more careful.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm loving Twitter right now:

Trump supporters: Masks are dangerous! There was one report by a GOP funded news paper that said so! They recycle CO2 back into me! They take away my freedom!

Also Trump supporters: Hydroxychloroquine is the cure! Inject me now! There's evidence it's not deadly; don't worry if it's effective against COVID, though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

'America's Frontline Doctors': Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube scrub platforms of viral video making false coronavirus claims - CNN
Social media giants remove viral video with false coronavirus claims that Trump retweeted

By Jon Passantino and Oliver Darcy, CNN Business
Updated 10:54 AM ET, Tue July 28, 2020

(CNN Business)A video featuring a group of doctors making false and dubious claims related to the coronavirus was removed by Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube after going viral online Monday.

The video, published by the right-wing media outlet Breitbart News, featured a group of people wearing white lab coats calling themselves "America's Frontline Doctors" staging a press conference in front of the US Supreme Court in Washington, DC.
President Trump shared multiple versions of the video with his 84 million Twitter followers Monday night despite the dubious claims running counter to his administration's own public health experts. Spokespersons for the White House did not immediately respond to requests for comment.
During the press conference, a speaker who identifies herself as a doctor makes a number of dubious claims, including that "you don't need masks" to prevent spread of the coronavirus, and that recent studies showing hydroxychloroquine is ineffective for the treatment of Covid-19 are "fake science" sponsored by "fake pharma companies."

"This virus has a cure, it's called hydroxychloroquine, zinc, and Zithromax," the woman claims. "You don't need masks, there is a cure."
The claims run contrary to multiple studies on the anti-malarial drug and advice from public health officials to prevent spread of the virus.


A study found that neither hydroxychloroquine alone nor hydroxychloroquine plus azithromycin appeared to affect the condition of patients at the 15-day mark. Additionally, unusual heart rhythms and elevated liver-enzyme levels were more frequent in patients receiving hydroxychloroquine alone or with azithromycin, according to the study.
The video quickly went viral on Facebook, becoming one of the top performing posts on the platform with more than 14 million views before it was taken down Monday night for promoting misinformation. It was shared nearly 600,000 times, according to Crowdtangle, a data-analytics firm owned by Facebook.
"We've removed this video for sharing false information about cures and treatments for COVID-19," a Facebook spokesperson told CNN, adding that the platform is "showing messages in News Feed to people who have reacted to, commented on or shared harmful COVID-19-related misinformation that we have removed, connecting them to myths debunked by the WHO."

Twitter worked to scrub the video late Monday night after Trump shared versions of the video that amassed hundreds of thousands of views.
"We're taking action in line with our Covid misinfo policy," a Twitter spokesperson told CNN.
Twitter took action against the videos that Trump retweeted. By early Tuesday morning the videos were no longer able to be viewed on his account. Twitter also took action on a version of the video posted by Donald Trump Jr. and others shared by Breitbart News.
The video was also removed by YouTube, where it had been viewed more than 40,000 times. Users attempting to access the video late Monday were greeted with a message that said it had been removed for "violating YouTube's Community Guidelines."
A Breitbart spokesperson did not immediately respond to a CNN request for comment.
According to the website for America's Frontline Doctors, the group is led by Dr. Simone Gold, a Los Angeles-based emergency medicine specialist who has previously been featured on Fox News for her views that stay-at-home orders are harmful. Gold told the Associated Press in May she wanted to speak out against stay-home orders because there was "no scientific basis that the average American should be concerned" about Covid-19.
America's Frontline Doctors could not be reached for comment late Monday.
As of Monday, the virus has caused nearly 150,000 US deaths, according to Johns Hopkins University, and is on track to become a leading cause of death in the country.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> 'America's Frontline Doctors': Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube scrub platforms of viral video making false coronavirus claims - CNN
> Social media giants remove viral video with false coronavirus claims that Trump retweeted
> 
> By Jon Passantino and Oliver Darcy, CNN Business
> ...


She further responded when people asked her for studies outside her own 350 patients and refused to offer anything. She said we're wasting time with further testing since it worked for her. She even challenged senators and CNN to pass a urine test to prove they aren't taking Hydro-. She said they must be if they're not infected (I believe this was filmed inside the white house). She also went on a blood rant on facebook after the video was taken down. She told Facebook God would doom them and there will be a blood bath if they don't put the video back up.

This is a shame. There is some validity to her claim, but she's refusing any other testing and firing back "you're killing Americans by not using it right away" when tons of scientist are beginning vaccine testing - keyword is testing. Her "hiccups" spot during her speech meant nothing. It was under different circumstances and the patient only exhibited hiccups, and they gave the patient different doses and medications on top of hydro-.

If you snap back at "do you have more than your own testing?" with violent threats and scare tactics, I can't trust your intentions.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm 


All Elite Wanking said:


> She further responded when people asked her for studies outside her own 350 patients and refused to offer anything. She said we're wasting time with further testing since it worked for her. She even challenged senators and CNN to pass a urine test to prove they aren't taking Hydro-. She said they must be if they're not infected (I believe this was filmed inside the white house). She also went on a blood rant on facebook after the video was taken down. She told Facebook God would doom them and there will be a blood bath if they don't put the video back up.
> 
> This is a shame. There is some validity to her claim, but she's refusing any other testing and firing back "you're killing Americans by not using it right away" when tons of scientist are beginning vaccine testing - keyword is testing. Her "hiccups" spot during her speech meant nothing. It was under different circumstances and the patient only exhibited hiccups, and they gave the patient different doses and medications on top of hydro-.
> 
> If you snap back at "do you have more than your own testing?" with violent threats and scare tactics, I can't trust your intentions.


What validity is there ? 


I'm seeing that she's a religious wack job who believes aliens and demons are the cause of medical issues and that prayer is the cure 


Seem like a lunatic


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

It seems like a parody but it's real life. What's going on America.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> It seems like a parody but it's real life. What's going on America.


It's come down to the ignorant, selfish, uneducated, defiant, gun toting, bible thumping, closed-minded, arrogant, bully culture vs the informed, compliant, cautious, courteous, curious, tolerant, open-minded, "we're all in this together" crowd.

(Mixed in with a bunch of younger people who just want to party, get wasted, and not let anything mess up their summer)

Yeah, it's a lot of fun


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

America is in for a devastating winter if things continue as they are.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288855721136672768


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288855721136672768


It's just sad really. I don't like wearing a mask as much as the next guy, but putting your own and other people's health at risk for 'freedom' is just ridiculous to me. I don't get why wearing a mask is so hard for some people, and it's bad how someone needs to pass away for people to realise the seriousness of it all.


----------



## topcrickets (Jul 11, 2020)

Remember to wear a mask when going out


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

What this actually is ; Depopulation plan by the 1%


COVID-19 = Certificate of Vaccination: ID. Getting y'all ready for Agenda 21


Santa Claus also never existed. Don't trust Wikipedia


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

You know, I'm beginning to forget what life was like before this pandemic. It's kinda scary when you think about it. 

I wonder how much longer this pandemic will be around and there's restrictions for a lot of things. There seems to be contradicting information coming out on the media everyday. I've even seen on the news recently that this could last for several years. Does this mean by 2025 we'll still be wearing masks to go grocery shopping and go to work? Crazy. 

The economic consequences of this pandemic are quite scary. Ofc people dying is sad, but let's not forget most people aren't getting infected and most aren't dying either. So for most of us it won't be virus hurting us but the social and economic consequences from it. The isolation and lockdown periods have affected the mental health of a lot of people this past spring for example. And we're definitely heading for another global recession. We all knew there'd be one again someday, but not THAT soon. And if you had told anyone a year ago that it would be because of a virus that originated in China from pangolin and bat meat people would have laughed at you. 

It feels like a never ending nightmare at this point. Countries are trying to slowly get back to normal, but once the restrictions began getting lifted, infection cases began rising again here in Portugal. Dunno about other countries. Been a while since I've checked the global stats.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> What this actually is ; Depopulation plan by the 1%
> 
> 
> COVID-19 = Certificate of Vaccination: ID. Getting y'all ready for Agenda 21
> ...


QAnon is the new Marshall Applewhite.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Anyone that thinks I'm a conspiracy nutjob need to read Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion. It's a fucking blueprint for what is going on.


Just read it and wake up


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> What this actually is ; Depopulation plan by the 1%
> 
> 
> COVID-19 = Certificate of Vaccination: ID. Getting y'all ready for Agenda 21
> ...


Will Agenda 21 be as devastating as Order 66 in your opinion?


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

MrMister said:


> Will Agenda 21 be as devastating as Order 66 in your opinion?


Much worse


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's just sad really. I don't like wearing a mask as much as the next guy, but putting your own and other people's health at risk for 'freedom' is just ridiculous to me. I don't get why wearing a mask is so hard for some people, and it's bad how someone needs to pass away for people to realise the seriousness of it all.


Nurses have contracted the virus from patients while wearing masks.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Nurses have contracted the virus from patients while wearing masks.


And people have died in car crashes while wearing seatbelts. What’s your point?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Will Agenda 21 be as devastating as Order 66 in your opinion?





Keister Fredrickson said:


> Anyone that thinks I'm a conspiracy nutjob need to read Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion. It's a fucking blueprint for what is going on.
> 
> 
> Just read it and wake up


You realize that book is a complete hoax right? You sound like Borat


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's just sad really. I don't like wearing a mask as much as the next guy, but putting your own and other people's health at risk for 'freedom' is just ridiculous to me. I don't get why wearing a mask is so hard for some people, and it's bad how someone needs to pass away for people to realise the seriousness of it all.


The real reason is people are too inconvenienced to do so or they don't believe the virus is a big deal, perhaps because it's comparable to the regular flu or because there are other ways to die. 

But, admitting either of those reasons is selfish or non-comparable, not relevant, or disproven by science. We have vaccines for the flu; you wear seatbelts when driving; people get chemo for cancer; you wear a condom to avoid STDs. Everything that COVID is compared to all take safety measures to reduce the death toll. Not taking a safety measures for COVID is selfish. Therefore, people reach to their safety net, guilt free reasoning which is patriotism. "It's against the constitution", tying their reasoning to something that founded the country.

Your selfish if you don't want to wear a mask. It's not impeding any of your rights. It's an acknowledgement that you agree with wanting to stop the spread of COVID.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> You realize that book is a complete hoax right? You sound like Borat


Someone else that hasn't actually read the book and believes everything that they read on Wikipedia


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Someone else that hasn't actually read the book and believes everything that they read on Wikipedia


I mean it's a documented hoax

But you keep waiting for those zionists to kill your family and steal your money goebbels 

Lemme know how that works out


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> I mean it's a documented hoax
> 
> But you keep waiting for those zionists to kill your family and steal your money goebbels
> 
> Lemme know how that works out


"Documented"

The book burners love people that take everything at face-value. They're the easiest people to manipulate

Won't be waiting for long, the plan is already set in motion. What kind of reaction do you think that the radiation waves of 5G will have on the body after people take the tungsten-filled vaccine?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> "Documentated"
> 
> The book burners love people that take everything at face-value. They're the easiest people to manipulate
> 
> Won't be waiting for long, the plan is already set in motion. What kind of reaction do you think that the radiation waves of 5G will have on the body after people take the tungsten-filled vaccine?


Oh you're like a full on one of those huh lol 









Lol














lol


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> Oh you're like a full on one of those huh lol


Enjoy your forced vaccinations and all of your freedoms getting taken away. Bet you won't be laughing a year from now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Nurses have contracted the virus from patients while wearing masks.


Bit of a silly post, don't you think? I never said the mask guarantees 100% protection but it certainly is better than nothing and doesn't take much effort. People just want to be stupid about it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

He may be a sportswriter but it doesn’t change the fact he is right.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292612748375920640


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Putin hails new Sputnik moment as Russia is first to approve a COVID-19 vaccine


President Vladimir Putin said on Tuesday that Russia had become the first country to grant regulatory approval to a COVID-19 vaccine after less than two months of human testing, a move Moscow likened to its success in the Cold War-era space race.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bit of a silly post, don't you think? *I never said the mask guarantees 100% protection but it certainly is better than nothing and doesn't take much effort.* People just want to be stupid about it.


Please explain to me how your standard, flimsy surgical mask can protect you and others from contracting an airborne virus.

Don't just post a study or news editorial you found on the internet. I would like you personally to explain it to me.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Please explain to me how your standard, flimsy surgical mask can protect you and others from contracting an airborne virus.
> 
> Don't just post a study or news editorial you found on the internet. I would like you personally to explain it to me.


Think of it this way:

When you ride a bicycle, normally you would wear a helmet, right?

But why?

Because when you fall on your head without wearing a helmet, chances are you will most likely get a head injury (concussion, skull fracture, etc) that could also kill you.

When you wear a helmet, chances are you could lower the severity of the injury that could keep you alive.


But of course, helmets won't always protect you %100, of course we know that, it's always dependent on how severe the accident was, BUT we know the purpose of a helmet is it has some percentage of chances to keep you alive, so i would most definitely wear it.


The idea of wearing a surgical mask is to lower the chances of contracting and spreading it, just imagine a droplet of cough being shot from someone to your face, there are things that could stop it from landing on your face, by wearing some type of fabric that could catch it, you can test this at home.

Of course that droplet could land on your eyes, but we are talking about nose and mouth, if you want to protect your eyes, simply wear goggles/glasses to even lower the chances.


But at the end, i would never go out unless it's nesccearry, going out everyday for unimportant activities, would still keep the chances of contracting higher even if you were wearing a mask/goggles.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

@WWE Attitude you aren't mandating that everyone wear bicycle helmets though. Those that don't want to wear one for whatever reason won't be persecuted.

Your main argument is that your mask is there to protect you from coughs and droplets. Well if you are wearing a mask and keeping a safe distance then what's the problem? 

Do masks protect us from others or do they protect others from us? There doesn't seem to be a clear answer and just kind of changes with the wind.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace Rothstein said:


> @WWE Attitude you aren't mandating that everyone wear bicycle helmets though. Those that don't want to wear one for whatever reason won't be persecuted.
> 
> Your main argument is that your mask is there to protect you from coughs and droplets. Well if you are wearing a mask and keeping a safe distance then what's the problem?
> 
> Do masks protect us from others or do they protect others from us? There doesn't seem to be a clear answer and just kind of changes with the wind.


I'm just saying that it's better to wear a mask if you want to lower the chances, it should be a natural human instinct, no need to overthink it and do researches, just wear it, better than not wearing it for sure, the mask won't kill you, the virus could.

The problem in my opinion is these people are going out everyday doing their "normal life" activities, even if they are wearing masks, are at much greater risk than a person goes out once in a while.
Also, they only rely on the mask, they keep forgetting that it could also spread by touching contaminated surfaces, for example opening a bag of chips and start eating without washing hands or anything, I've learned this since i was kid when i used to watch "Bill Nye The Science Guy".

Another thing is people are forgetting that the eyes should also be covered, i never saw anyone doing that here, but i think it's much better than just wearing a mask

Masks should work on both ways of lowering the chances of having droplets going through, without wearing, the nose and mouth are exposed 100%

Remember, all i'm trying to say is the idea is to lower the chances, not to fully protect.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

WWE Attitude said:


> I'm just saying that it's better to wear a mask if you want to lower the chances, it should be a natural human instinct, no need to overthink it and do researches, just wear it, better than not wearing it for sure, the mask won't kill you, the virus could.
> 
> The problem in my opinion is these people are going out everyday doing their "normal life" activities, even if they are wearing masks, are at much greater risk than a person goes out once in a while.
> Also, they only rely on the mask, they keep forgetting that it could also spread by touching contaminated surfaces, for example opening a bag of chips and start eating without washing hands or anything, I've learned this since i was kid when i used to watch "Bill Nye The Science Guy".
> ...


So what you are saying is that you are always at risk of catching the virus even from everyday activities whether you are wearing a mask or not. And now you're saying it's actually better to wear goggles? Jeez it sounds pretty dangerous out there. Personally I think if someone is that afraid and that hysterical then maybe they shouldn't be leaving the house at all.

I don't think someone should have the right to tell others to wear a mask at all times because _they're_ afraid. Especially if they are citing Bill Nye The Science Guy as their holy source.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace Rothstein said:


> So what you are saying is that you are always at risk of catching the virus even from everyday activities whether you are wearing a mask or not. And now you're saying it's actually better to wear goggles? Jeez it sounds pretty dangerous out there. Personally I think if someone is that afraid and that hysterical then maybe they shouldn't be leaving the house at all.
> 
> I don't think someone should have the right to tell others to wear a mask at all times because _they're_ afraid.


No, i'm saying wearing masks will LOWER the risk, I've already stated it, a droplet of sneeze or cough could land on it instead of your face.

Yeah, it is BETTER to wear BOTH mask and goggles than NOT wearing neither or just one of them.

Yeah it is dangerous out there, that's my point, if you want yourself to be FULLY exposed to the virus, then by all means, go out without wearing anything and do your "normal life" activities EVERYDAY.


Yeah of course i'm afraid from a virus that could harm my family and myself as everyone should.



Ace Rothstein said:


> "Especially if they are citing Bill Nye The Science Guy as their holy source. "


My point is that you don't have to read the guidelines from W.H.O. or CDC just to understand about "Washing hands"
We learned this when we were kids, from a kids TV show.

I'm starting to feel you think washing hands is bs also lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Just give up. People like him rather virture signal their courage and freedom over making a small sacrifice to help reduce the spread of the virus.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Has nothing to do with courage. I'm just not afraid of a virus that has only spread to 1.5% of the population and has a recovery rate of over 99% when it comes to healthy individuals under 70. If you want to take extra precautions then go right ahead. I have no problem wearing a mask indoors but when you demand I wear one whenever I leave the house then sorry we are going to have a problem.

Our trusted health leaders have been feeding us bullshit from the start. They had no fucking clue what they were talking about. An entire month went by and we saw nationwide protests and riots.

*







*


The same experts who told you to the importance of social distancing and wearing a mask had not one fucking word to say about any of this. It would have been so easy for them to salvage their credibility... _"Hey look we understand the importance of these protests but we are in the middle of a pandemic and you are all putting yourselves and others at extreme risk". _Instead people were called crazy and racist for mentioning it.

The fear narrative has become political beyond any shadow of a doubt. So excuse the rest of us for not buying in.

Enjoy wearing your goggles. I hope they don't sell you on a hazmat suit next.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

From implying masks are useless to 'no issue wearing a mask indoor but not whenever I leave the house'. Do you also have no issuing wearing a condom but will have a problem with wearing one if you pull out or do acts that won't get a woman pregnant?

How long until you reach the non-stupid level of accepting just wearing a mask is helpful instead of fighting it like your identity depends on it? Do you have to wait until cheeo-in-chief and the virtue signalling propagandists you mistake as actual news tells you masks are helpful to reduce the spread to wear one? They politicized this issue and you ate it up like the sheep they know you are. Snowflakes that are whining over wearing a mask outside. Geez.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

I wear a mask indoors because it's the law where I live and because it's good manners. I don't want to make someone feel uncomfortable if they are genuinely nervous about getting sick, especially an eldery person. I think this whole thing is hysterical and totally overblown but I can play along for the time being until it dies down. 

But demanding that everyone wear a mask at all times even when they are alone outdoors? You do not find that preposterous?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you unbuckle your seatbelt when the traffic light is red and the car is not moving? How preposterous is that to have the the seatbelt buckled in when the car isn't even moving?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Please explain to me how your standard, flimsy surgical mask can protect you and others from contracting an airborne virus.
> 
> *Don't just post a study* or news editorial you found on the internet. I would like you personally to explain it to me.


So you WANT him to avoid science and instead give HIS personal opinion?

interesting

I know it wasn’t directed at me, but here’s an explanation:

when you wear sneeze, cough, or even just speak, you emit droplets that can contain the virus. Some are big, some are small. The bigger ones drop to the floor more quickly, while the smaller ones float in air longer. When wearing a mask (especially a thick one), you prevent many of those droplets from expelling out into the room. However, there is some thought that wearing something like a neck gaitor could be worse as it’s very porous and could make the big droplets break up into small droplets which stay in the air longer(that’s neither been confirmed by testing nor studied, that I know of). HOWEVER, other types of masks, such as surgical masks, can help trap many of the droplets, both big and small.

In order to contract the virus, you must come in contact with a certain amount of the virus (viral load). By limiting the amount of potential virus that you’re spreading around by wearing a mask, you limit the amount of virus that other people are exposed to, thus, reducing their chances of inhaling enough virus for them to become sick.

There are studies on this, and there are also black light demonstrations of sneezes, coughs and speech that you could search online if you’d like, but you said you aren’t into that science-y nonsense.

Now, the WEARER of the mask is less protected, which is why it’s important for everyone to wear a mask. Imagine yourself walking into a crowded room where there are infected people without masks spreading the virus liberally throughout the air. Now imagine you sitting in a “cloud” of these tiny particles that you cannot see. When you inhale, the air (and the particles in it), will take the path of least resistance around the open ends of the mask where it’s not connected to your face. However, you’re STILL limiting the amount of virus you’re breathing in by wearing a mask. It’s not unlike wearing something to protect against dust or pollen (though, those are much larger and easier to trap).

They are starting to think that wearing a mask COULD* provide some benefit to the wearer by taking in a lower viral load, causing the virus to be less severe. There is an ongoing hypothesis that mask wearing is the reading that something like 81% of the positive patients on a ship to Antarctica (not to be confused with the Diamond Princess) were asymptomatic - they simply didn’t ingest enough of the virus. But again, I know, too much science.

Or, you could simply look at how much better countries that have implemented mask-wearing have done than the US has done.


Bottom line - Not wearing a mask is more of a threat to others than it is to you. There are also psychology articles about the positive correlation between being anti-mask and having lower cognitive abilities, but you know...

Then again, I guess it’s more reasonable to assume it’s a global conspiracy based on a Q source that says they all want to control us and so all doctors, epidemiologists, and scientists are lying to us in an effort to defeat Donald trump and gain mind control over us so that they can run their global pedophile ring and drink the blood of children. To each their own


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> Bottom line - Not wearing a mask is more of a threat to others than it is to you.


Well then you have some explaining to do:









Coronavirus confusion: WHO says people don’t need masks, CDC says you do


Dr. Greene has been practicing medicine for more than three decades and says he’s never seen anything quite like this.




www.wfla.com













WHO stands by recommendation to not wear masks if you are not sick or not caring for someone who is sick


World Health Organization officials Monday said they still recommend people not wear face masks unless they are sick with Covid-19 or caring for someone who is sick.




www.cnn.com













Surgeon general: Data doesn't back up wearing masks in public amid coronavirus pandemic


U.S. Surgeon General Jerome Adams said on “Fox & Friends” on Tuesday that “the data doesn't show” that wearing masks helps people during the coronavirus pandemic.




www.foxnews.com













U.S. health officials say Americans shouldn’t wear face masks to prevent coronavirus — here are 3 other reasons not to wear them


Most people don’t use face masks correctly, a Johns Hopkins public health expert told MarketWatch.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Well then you have some explaining to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How pathetic are you to post articles that were posted four to five months ago during a rapidly changing novel situation that has since seen revised recommendations and think you are winning this argument?


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> How pathetic are you to post articles that were posted four to five months ago during a rapidly changing novel situation that has since seen revised recommendations and think you are winning this argument?


Not nearly as pathetic as continuing to follow the "advice" from the same people who were totally wrong and misled you from the outset.

And as a result they have made you totally hysterical.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Not nearly as pathetic as continuing to follow the "advice" from the same people who were totally wrong and misled you from the outset.
> 
> And as a result they have made you totally hysterical.


Cool, you only follow people that were never wrong then? Yeah they misled the public but one can also see the logic behind it. They were attempting to reduce demands for PPEs so medical workers can have them. (They failed at that in America because lulz no federal leadership)

Now it is your turn to analyse why you are still being misled on the seriousness of the pandemic and why do they keep downplaying the measures to reduce the spread of the virus even after half a year. Apply your favorite logic to it. From my end, it seems to be to provide better optics help a certain someone get re-elected as president. But you do you and apply logic why you are still being fed the same nonsense even after hundreds of thousands of American deaths.

The hysterical ones are people like you that think wearing a piece of cloth is somehow 1984 and using every opportunity to point out how people that are fine with doing the bare minimum to help out are the hysterical ones. Congratulations on being on the same side as the snowflakes that think wearing masks infringe on their rights and freedom while perfectly fine with using phones that track their digital and physical trail.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> *Cool, you only follow people that were never wrong then? Yeah they misled the public but one can also see the logic behind it. They were attempting to reduce demands for PPEs so medical workers can have them. (They failed at that in America because lulz no federal leadership)*
> 
> Now it is your turn to analyse why you are still being misled on the seriousness of the pandemic and why do they keep downplaying the measures to reduce the spread of the virus even after half a year. Apply your favorite logic to it. From my end, it seems to be to provide better optics help a certain someone get re-elected as president. But you do you and apply logic why you are still being fed the same nonsense even after hundreds of thousands of American deaths.
> 
> The hysterical ones are people like you that think wearing a piece of cloth is somehow 1984 and using every opportunity to point out how people that are fine with doing the bare minimum to help out are the hysterical ones. Congratulations on being on the same side as the snowflakes that think wearing masks infringe on their rights and freedom while perfectly fine with using phones that track their digital and physical trail.


Oh so they intentionally lied, cool. All the more reason to keep believing them moving forward. Surely they wouldn't ever lie to us again... and even if they did it's perfectly fine you see because it's what's best for us.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Oh so they intentionally lied, cool. All the more reason to keep believing them moving forward. Surely they wouldn't ever lie to us again... and even if they did it's perfectly fine you see because it's what's best for us.


Can you tell me what would benefit anyone to lie about wearing a cloth mask? Please enlighten us. Nice dodging on the rest of the post. Guess the truth of being a sheep hurts too much. Guess people you listen to were never wrong on anything.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Well then you have some explaining to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, first, they were trying to prevent hoarding of masks (as we saw with hand sanitizer) at a point where hospitals were short on PPE. It was more important for the doctors dealing with COVID patients to have the masks than the general public at that particular time. Sure, the WHO and others lost credibility by doing that, but at THAT particular time, they were trying to ensure that frontline workers wouldn’t run out. I’m not saying that’s right, I’m just saying that I understand the concern.

Second, the beauty of science is that it changes and adapts as more information becomes available. It’s not a field where you start with a conclusion and try to find facts to fit your conclusion (such as being anti-mask), it’s saying, “here’s what we think.... this is subject to change as more and more information becomes available”

Do you also agree that we should use leeches as therapy for COVID since that’s what was recommended ages ago, or would you prefer to follow a more scientific approach and accept that those practices are outdated and worth abandoning?

Also, I responded for you post about “just tell me why a mask works”

Now, why don’t you explain to us why masks don’t work?

Also, please explain what doctors and scientists across the entire globe have to gain from lying to us about this. Surely, that’s too many people to be in on a global satanic conspiracy?


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> Well, first, they were trying to prevent hoarding of masks (as we saw with hand sanitizer) at a point where hospitals were short on PPE. It was more important for the doctors dealing with COVID patients to have the masks than the general public at that particular time. Sure, the WHO and others lost credibility by doing that, but at THAT particular time, they were trying to ensure that frontline workers wouldn’t run out. I’m not saying that’s right, I’m just saying that I understand the concern.
> 
> Second, the beauty of science is that it changes and adapts as more information becomes available. It’s not a field where you start with a conclusion and try to find facts to fit your conclusion (such as being anti-mask), it’s saying, “here’s what we think.... this is subject to change as more and more information becomes available”
> 
> Do you also agree that we should use leeches as therapy for COVID since that’s what was recommended ages ago, or would you prefer to follow a more scientific approach and accept that those practices are outdated and worth abandoning?


Sorry but you don't get points for changing your position months after the fact. If there was still so much mystery surrounding the data then they shouldn't have taken such a hard line stance to begin with. And if the data is always changing then how can you be so sure that what they're saying now will hold up in the future?

By the way these are the same bodies that were IN SUPPORT of mass gatherings and protests. Either these organizations are totally incompetent or they are politically compromised. You have to be willfully blind not to see it. Thankfully a lot of people do.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> *Can you tell me what would benefit anyone to lie about wearing a cloth mask? *Please enlighten us. Nice dodging on the rest of the post. Guess the truth of being a sheep hurts too much. Guess people you listen to were never wrong on anything.


Simple, to spread fear about the virus. The democrats very badly want people to be afraid so that they can garner support for more shutdowns and restrictions, and possibly even convince people that mail-in voting is a good idea. The worse off things are as a result of the virus the more they can pin it on Trump and the way he allegedly mishandled it. Even the anchors on CNN have acknowledged that this is the key line of attack for the democrats heading into the election. They want to hit Trump on the economy, on the recovery... and on the death.

Wearing masks keeps the fear of the virus alive.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You know how much good a 2 week long lockdown would do. It sure would suck, and would be unfortunate for business owners, but a simple 2 week lockdown would cure a ton of cases. 

But people are far, far too stupid to be able to handle it

also, on the mask debate. Its simply keep you from spitting on people when you talk. I don’t understand what is so hard to get from that.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Simple, to spread fear about the virus. The democrats very badly want people to be afraid so that they can garner support for more shutdowns and restrictions, and possibly even convince people that mail-in voting is a good idea. The worse off things are as a result of the virus the more they can pin it on Trump and the way he allegedly mishandled it. Even the anchors on CNN have acknowledged that this is the key line of attack for the democrats heading into the election. They want to hit Trump on the economy, on the recovery... and on the death.
> 
> Wearing masks keeps the fear of the virus alive.


This seem more of projection of you wanting to partisan the pandemic than anything. Are the rest of the world part of the lie to spread fear about the virus at the costs of wrecking billions and trillions of dollars of their economy for the democrats? Why is being reminded of the virus a bad thing if people do not think he mishandled anything? In an alternate timeline, where he listened to medical experts and did not downplay the virus to prop up the stock markets, he would be winning this by a landslide.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> This seem more of projection of you wanting to partisan the pandemic than anything. Are the rest of the world part of the lie to spread fear about the virus at the costs of wrecking billions and trillions of dollars of their economy for the democrats? Why is being reminded of the virus a bad thing if people do not think he mishandled anything? In an alternate timeline, where he listened to medical experts and did not downplay the virus to prop up the stock markets, he would be winning this by a landslide.


It is not a matter of Trump mishandling the virus. Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. The fact is democrats want us to believe that we wouldn't be in this mess if someone like Joe Biden had been president instead. That as usual the sky is falling and it is all Trump's fault. Now he did downplay the severity of the virus in the beginning I will certainly give you that, but so did just about everyone else. That includes our national and local health officials. A sitting democrat wouldn't have made much difference.

I hate to break it to you but Trump is already going to win in a landslide. Perhaps then you will understand that it is you who is living in an alternate reality.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ever since Trump was elected, something weird has happened. Instead of admitting he fucked up, his “followers” will defer and create a hypothetical of how the other guy would have done if they were in charge.
I wonder if it would be hard to admit your hero had fucked up, instead of always deferring to someone else


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> *Ever since Trump was elected, something weird has happened. Instead of admitting he fucked up, his “followers” will defer and create a hypothetical of how the other guy would have done if they were in charge.*
> I wonder if it would be hard to admit your hero had fucked up, instead of always deferring to someone else


Another thing happened when Trump got elected, people like you came down with TDS. It's symptoms are phoniness and blurting out things they don't really mean. For instance you having the nerve to suggest that only people who lean right engage in hypothetical. Sorry I doubt you seriously believe that.

Politics could not exist without the freedom and ability to weigh hypotheticals. Every single time you stand for a principal or cast your vote for a politician you are doing so in opposition to a hypothetical. Hillary voters weren't just voting for Hillary, they were voting in opposition to a hypothetical scenario that saw Trump become president.

Even as we speak both parties are going to continue to engage in hypotheticals. Biden is going to say things would be better under him, Trump is going to say things would be better under him. That is the name of the game.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Another thing happened when Trump got elected, people like you came down with TDS. It's symptoms are phoniness and blurting out things they don't really mean. For instance you having the nerve to suggest that only people who lean right engage in hypothetical. Sorry I doubt you seriously believe that.
> 
> Politics could not exist without the freedom and ability to weigh hypotheticals. Every single time you stand for a principal or cast your vote for a politician you are doing so in opposition to a hypothetical. Hillary voters weren't just voting for Hillary, they were voting in opposition to a hypothetical scenario that saw Trump become president.
> 
> Even as we speak both parties are going to continue to engage in hypotheticals. Biden is going to say things would be better under him, Trump is going to say things would be better under him. That is the name of the game.


You’re dancing around it.
If Obama fucked up, The responsible thing would be for his supporters to admit as such, instead of saying, well what would Bush have done.

If Trumps fucks up, the responsible thing would be for his supporters to admit as such, instead of saying, oh what would Hilary have done, or what would Biden do.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> You’re dancing around it.
> If Obama fucked up, The responsible thing would be for his supporters to admit as such, instead of saying, well what would Bush have done.
> 
> *If Trumps fucks up, the responsible thing would be for his supporters to admit as such, instead of saying, oh what would Hilary have done, or what would Biden do.*


We aren't, we don't care. Your side is the one running on, "Hey if Biden were President we wouldn't be in this mess..."

Let's say 170k people died under Trump. Terrible yes but unless you can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that things would not have happened similarly under Biden then it is a moot point and there's no sense in even bringing it up.

Again this is what I mean by TDS. You accuse others of politicizing the virus when you are doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> We aren't, we don't care. Your side is the one running on, "Hey if Biden were President we wouldn't be in this mess..."
> 
> Let's say 170k people died under Trump. Terrible yes but unless you can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that things would not have happened similarly under Biden then it is a moot point and there's no sense in even bringing it up.
> 
> Again this is what I mean by TDS. You accuse others of politicizing the virus when you are doing the exact same thing.


you’re still dancing around it. Starting to invent things that I’m talking about too. Not even sure what you’re on about anymore.
Also, I just noticed that you put me on a “side”. Im not playing your game. Don’t even live in the country playing the game.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Simple, to spread fear about the virus. The democrats very badly want people to be afraid so that they can garner support for more shutdowns and restrictions, and possibly even convince people that mail-in voting is a good idea. The worse off things are as a result of the virus the more they can pin it on Trump and the way he allegedly mishandled it. Even the anchors on CNN have acknowledged that this is the key line of attack for the democrats heading into the election. They want to hit Trump on the economy, on the recovery... and on the death.
> 
> Wearing masks keeps the fear of the virus alive.


So why are the vast majority of doctors in on it as well?

More importantly, are you suggesting that other countries around the world are all conspiring on this to make Trump look bad? That’s absurd. Especially since the ones that have mandated mask wearing are doing far better than we are - which makes Trump look bad for NOT believing in masks.

What does the WHO and CDC gain from changing their position? What evidence do we have to suggest that these organizations have an ulterior motive - to spread propaganda and fear to influence an election? When have they done this in the oadt

Is it not plain to see that we had more time than European countries to prepare for this, yet, 6 months in we are competing with 3rd world countries to see who can have the most daily deaths? Yes, many European countries had extreme numbers of deaths in the beginning, but those countries’ deaths have plummeted; many of those countries have implemented mask-wearing. Are those numbers doctored to perpetuate the conspiracy to remove Trump from office?


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> you’re still dancing around it. Starting to invent things that I’m talking about too. Not even sure what you’re on about anymore.
> Also, I just noticed that you put me on a “side”. Im not playing your game. Don’t even live in the country playing the game.


Lol okay sure.

I will call your bluff and give you exactly what you want. I do not think Trump nor our country has handled the response to corona virus as well as we could have. Also for as many times as I approve what he says I also think he makes a huge ass of himself. Especially when he touted how well his 'ratings' were during those initial corona addresses. Disgusting, tone deaf and borderline sociopathic.

Now that I have given you the information you seek, what do you plan to do with it? What is your grand thesis? Or do you believe that I am still dancing around whatever point you are trying to build to.



The_It_Factor said:


> So why are the vast majority of doctors in on it as well?
> 
> More importantly, are you suggesting that other countries around the world are all conspiring on this to make Trump look bad? That’s absurd. Especially since the ones that have mandated mask wearing are doing far better than we are - which makes Trump look bad for NOT believing in masks.
> 
> ...


What if I told you that corona virus all but vanished from the tips of everyone's tongue for an entire month?

An ESPN 30 for 30.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Lol okay sure.
> 
> I will call your bluff and give you exactly what you want. I do not think Trump nor our country has handled the response to corona virus as well as we could have. Also for as many times as I approve what he says I also think he makes a huge ass of himself. Especially when he touted how well his 'ratings' were during those initial corona addresses. Disgusting, tone deaf and borderline sociopathic.
> 
> Now that I have given you the information you seek, what do you plan to do with it? What is your grand thesis? Or do you believe that I am still dancing around whatever point you are trying to build to.


He did it!!

i just wanted proof that people could accept flaws in their chosen leader, with out constantly deferring to the other side. And you did it! Congratulations.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> He did it!!
> 
> i just wanted proof that people could accept flaws in their chosen leader, with out constantly deferring to the other side. And you did it! Congratulations.


Yes it's called being objective. I along with many of Trump's voters are willing to acknowledge his many flaws. We did not vote for Trump because he is a perfect angel.

The question is though... how many liberals on this board can do the same? How many of them can say positive things they like about Trump? Or perhaps maybe point to some things he said that they might agree with?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Yes it's called being objective. I along with many of Trump's voters are willing to acknowledge his many flaws. We did not vote for Trump because he is a perfect angel.
> 
> The question is though... how many liberals on this board can do the same? How many of them can say positive things they like about Trump? Or perhaps maybe point to some things he said that they might agree with?


Perhaps one could say something positive about their tax return.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Perhaps one could say something positive about their tax return.


Is there anything about Trump you like? Has he ever said anything that you agree with? Are there any political accomplishments of his that you are proud of?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Is there anything about Trump you like? Has he ever said anything that you agree with? Are there any political accomplishments of his that you are proud of?


im not privy to any economic things he has done so I can’t comment on that. In terms of personal finances, business, etc.

Let me think.

Even if they’re short term, giving an opportunity for lots of Americans to have work.
Baghdadi deal is good
If it has actually happened, providing funding to rebuild worn infustructure and cleaning up rundown, abandoned areas is a good thing


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Something I think people really need to realise is contracting this thing is not just about getting it and then most likely getting better and being 100% again (if you don't die). Ongoing complications can be likely in a lot of cases which among other things will cause even more pressure on hospitals for outpatient treatment, not to mention the disabling effects on the individuals and what that means.









From ‘brain fog' to heart damage, COVID-19's lingering problems alarm scientists


Some COVID-19 survivors are still sick months later. Doctors want to learn why and what they can do




www.sciencemag.org







> “Everybody talks about a binary situation, you either get it mild and recover quickly, or you get really sick and wind up in the ICU,” says Akrami, who falls into neither category. Thousands echo her story in online COVID-19 support groups. Outpatient clinics for survivors are springing up, and some are already overburdened. Akrami has been waiting more than 4 weeks to be seen at one of them, despite a referral from her general practitioner.
> 
> The list of lingering maladies from COVID-19 is longer and more varied than most doctors could have imagined. Ongoing problems include fatigue, a racing heartbeat, shortness of breath, achy joints, foggy thinking, a persistent loss of sense of smell, and damage to the heart, lungs, kidneys, and brain.












Long-term symptoms, complications of COVID-19 - Mayo Clinic News Network


Acute symptoms of COVID-19, such as cough, fever and shortness of breath, are now widely known. What is not known, however, is what symptoms and complications may linger long after an initial COVID-19 infection. Early research shows the disease attacks more than just the respiratory system...




newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org







> "We're really seeing a number of reports of people who report long-term fatigue, headaches, vertigo (and), interestingly enough, difficulties with cognition, hair loss, cardiac issues, and diminished cardiorespiratory fitness. And I think what we're going to find out is that a large portion ― not all, but a large portion of that ― is likely to relate to the significant cellular-level damage that this virus can cause," says Dr. Poland.
> 
> Some of the possible long-term effects can affect even patients who are asymptomatic or have mild cases of COVID-19.
> 
> "I think it's an argument for why we take this disease so seriously," says Dr. Poland. "People who are thinking, especially young people: '(It's a) mild disease, you know. I might not even have any symptoms, and I'm over it.' Whoa. The data is suggesting otherwise. There's evidence of myocardial damage, cardiomyopathy, arrhythmias, decreased ejection fractions, pulmonary scarring and strokes.


This is why, besides the death rate, this thing is scary. It's a mystery and not much is known yet about potential long term effects.

You cannot just point at low percentage death rates and use that as some measurement of the severity of this thing.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Just to make the pandemic worse, we have fire twisters now.

I hate California.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

TerraRising said:


> Just to make the pandemic worse, we have fire twisters now.
> 
> I hate California.


Fire twisters look scary as fuck Stay safe Terra


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Buttermaker said:


> Fire twisters look scary as fuck Stay safe Terra


Thanks, mang.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

yeahbaby! said:


> Something I think people really need to realise is contracting this thing is not just about getting it and then most likely getting better and being 100% again (if you don't die). Ongoing complications can be likely in a lot of cases which among other things will cause even more pressure on hospitals for outpatient treatment, not to mention the disabling effects on the individuals and what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All true.

And even at that, COVID-19 is pulling no punches in terms of its ability to end human life in the U.S.:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295509482001387521


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

*"It's too dangerous to go out and vote..."









*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> *"It's too dangerous to go out and vote..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said the people worried about going out and voting are in that picture?

everyone is so obsessed with left vs right that they lump everyone In one category.

Think of someone with cancer who wants to vote but is scared. Think about someone with severe asthma. Think about the elderly, someone with lung issues, heart issues, someone who is a caregiver, a nursing home worker. Right leaning who are affected, left leaning who are affected.

those people want to vote too, but would be weary to vote in public.

I do not understand how that can be so strongly overlooked


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Who said the people worried about going out and voting are in that picture?
> 
> everyone is so obsessed with left vs right that they lump everyone In one category.
> 
> ...


Bro I am working out here everday and I'm sorry not everyone is wearing a masks in public. I see old people, young people... all just not giving a fuck. Not everyone of course but A LOT of people. Not everyone has bought into the hysteria and the fear.

They might have given them the benefit of the doubt in the beginning but once they saw every major media org in unison throw the corona story in the garbage in favor of George Floyd, it kind of exposed the farce. And then predictably once the fake media could no longer exploit George Floyd they went right back to the corona scare.

Tell me I'm wrong. Tell me the exact same people who were feeding us the fear and the panic weren't the same ones endorsing and encouraging "peaceful protests" by the thousands. Tell me they didn't totally ignore the pandemic for an entire month.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Bro I am working out here everday and I'm sorry not everyone is wearing a masks in public. I see old people, young people... all just not giving a fuck. Not everyone of course but A LOT of people. Not everyone has bought into the hysteria and the fear.
> 
> They might have given them the benefit of the doubt in the beginning but once they saw every major media org in unison throw the corona story in the garbage in favor of George Floyd, it kind of exposed the farce. And then predictably once the fake media could no longer exploit George Floyd they went right back to the corona scare.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong. Tell me the exact same people who were feeding us the fear and the panic weren't the same ones endorsing and encouraging "peaceful protests" by the thousands. Tell me they didn't totally ignore the pandemic for an entire month.


People with pre existing illnesses can die from this virus. Myself, yourself perhaps could easily heal.

there are people who are scared and rightfully so.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> People with pre existing illnesses can die from this virus. Myself, yourself perhaps could easily heal.
> 
> there are people who are scared and rightfully so.


Ok and for everyone who is scared there is another person who's not. 

Those who are afraid should take extra precaution. They should wear a mask and put on gloves if that makes them feel more comfortable, or they can wear face shields or goggles. OR they can stay inside their house and only leave in the case of an emergency. I don't know what else to tell you. People are going to weigh the risks and live their lives.

I find it hard to believe that the same people who claim they are ghastly afraid haven't left the house these last few months... or gone to the grocery store... or ordered food delivery. I'm sure they aren't encapsulated in a bubble.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

They want to vote and don’t want to risk standing in a massive line for hours potentially. Think about a person with an oxygen tank who wants to vote, waiting for hours in a line where they could potentially get Covid


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> They want to vote and don’t want to risk standing in a massive line for hours potentially. Think about a person with an oxygen tank who wants to vote, waiting for hours in a line where they could potentially get Covid


Social distancing. Masks. Gloves. 

We have been told these things decrease the chances of you catching the virus greatly. However if someone in that condition is afraid to go out and vote they are probably afraid to leave the house period. Voting is the absolute least of their problems right now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Social distancing. Masks. Gloves.
> 
> We have been told these things decrease the chances of you catching the virus greatly. However if someone in that condition is afraid to go out and vote they are probably afraid to leave the house period. Voting is the absolute least of their problems right now.


Can’t count on everyone to physical distance


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Can’t count on everyone to physical distance


Then with all due respect this same person probably isn't leaving the house at all then. How is it any safer to wait in line at the grocery store or the bank? Or Target? Because all of these places have been open for months now. Are they 100% certain that their takeout delivery couldn't have been contaminated? 

I'm sorry very few people are THAT afraid.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

The sealed lips on masks during the BLM protests really exposed the double standards and hypocrisy of this clear agenda. They will allow maskless BLM protests that causes more racial division and chaos, but in any other situation we need to be on house arrest and wear germ / carbon dioxide backpacks on our faces in public at all times. Complete bullocks. Apparently we have a woke virus on our hands that won't target people protesting BLM


Just gonna leave this here too


"Ok, I want to preface this article by stating that it is entirely anecdotal and based on my experience working as a doctor in the emergency room of one of the big hospitals in Stockholm, Sweden, and of living as a citizen in Sweden.

As many people know, Sweden is perhaps the country that has taken the most relaxed attitude of any towards the COVID pandemic. Unlike other countries, Sweden never went in to complete lockdown. Non-essential businesses have remained open, people have continues to go to cafés and restaurants, children have remained in school, and very few people have bothered with face masks in public.

COVID hit Stockholm like a storm in mid-March. One day I was seeing people with appendicitis and kidney stones, the usual things you see in the emergency room. The next day all those patients were gone and the only thing coming in to the hospital was COVID. Practically everyone who was tested had COVID, regardless of what the presenting symptom was. People came in with a nose bleed and they had COVID. They came in with stomach pain and they had COVID.

Then, after a few months, all the COVID patients disappeared. It is now four months since the start of the pandemic, and I haven’t seen a single COVID patient in over a month. When I do test someone because they have a cough or a fever, the test invariably comes back negative.

At the peak three months back, a hundred people were dying a day of COVID in Sweden, a country with a population of ten million. We are now down to around five people dying per day in the whole country, and that number continues to drop. Since people generally die around three weeks after infection, that means virtually no-one is getting infected any more.

If we assume around 0.5 percent of those infected die (which I think is very generous, more on that later), then that means that three weeks back 1,000 people were getting infected per day in the whole country, which works out to a daily risk per person of getting infected of 1 in 10,000, which is miniscule. And remember, the risk of dying is at the very most 1 in 200 if you actually do get infected. And that was three weeks ago. Basically,COVID is in all practical senses over and done with in Sweden.

After four months. In total COVID has killed under 6,000 people in a country of ten million. A country with an annual death rate of around 100,000 people. Considering that 70% of those who have died of COVID are over 80 years old, quite a few of those 6,000 would have died this year anyway. That makes covid a mere blip in terms of its effect on mortality.

That is why it is nonsensical to compare covid to other major pandemics, like the 1918 pandemic that killed tens of millions of people. COVID will never even come close to those numbers. And yet many countries have shut down their entire economies, stopped children going to school, and made large portions of their population unemployed in order to deal with this disease.

The media have been proclaiming that only a small percentage of the population have antibodies, and therefore it is impossible that herd immunity has developed. Well, if herd immunity hasn’t developed, where are all the sick people? Why has the rate of infection dropped so precipitously? Considering that most people in Sweden are leading their lives normally now, not socially distancing, not wearing masks, there should still be high rates of infection.

The reason we test for antibodies is because it is easy and cheap. Antibodies are in fact not the body’s main defence against virus infections. T-cells are. But T-cells are harder to measure than antibodies, so we don’t really do it clinically. It is quite possible to have T-cells that are specific for covid and thereby make you immune to the disease, without having any antibodies.

Personally, I think this is what has happened. Everybody who works in the emergency room where I work has had the antibody test. Very few actually have antibodies. This is in spite of being exposed to huge numbers of infected people, including at the beginning of the pandemic, before we realized how widespread COVID was, when no-one was wearing protective equipment.

I am not denying that COVID is awful for the people who do get really sick or for the families of the people who die, just as it is awful for the families of people who die of cancer, or influenza, or an opioid overdose. But the size of the response in most of the world (not including Sweden) has been totally disproportionate to the size of the threat.

Sweden ripped the metaphorical band-aid off quickly and got the epidemic over and done with in a short amount of time, while the rest of the world has chosen to try to peel the band-aid off slowly. At present that means Sweden has one of the highest total death rates in the world. But COVID is over in Sweden. People have gone back to their normal lives and barely anyone is getting infected any more.

I am willing to bet that the countries that have shut down completely will see rates spike when they open up. If that is the case, then there won’t have been any point in shutting down in the first place, because all those countries are going to end up with the same number of dead at the end of the day anyway. Shutting down completely in order to decrease the total number of deaths only makes sense if you are willing to stay shut down until a vaccine is available. That could take years. No country is willing to wait that long.

COVID has at present killed less than 6000 in Sweden. It is very unlikely that the number of dead will go above 7,000. An average influenza year in Sweden, 700 people die of influenza. Does that mean COVID is ten times worse than influenza? No, because influenza has been around for centuries while COVID is completely new.

In an average influenza year most people already have some level of immunity because they’ve been infected with a similar strain previously, or because they’re vaccinated. So it is quite possible, in fact likely, that the case fatality rate for COVID is the same as for influenza, or only slightly higher, and the entire difference we have seen is due to the complete lack of any immunity in the population at the start of this pandemic.

This conclusion makes sense of the Swedish fatality numbers – if we’ve reached a point where there is hardly any active infection going on any more in Sweden, in spite of the fact that there is barely any social distancing happening, then that means at least 50% of the population has been infected already and have developed immunity, which is five million people.

This number is perfectly reasonable if we assume a reproductive number for the virus of two: If each person infects two new, with a five day period between being infected and infecting others, and you start out with just one infected person in the country, then you will reach a point where several million are infected in just four months. If only 6000 are dead out of five million infected, that works out to a case fatality rate of 0.12 percent, roughly the same as regular old influenza, which no-one is the least bit frightened of, and which we don’t shut down our societies for"


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> The sealed lips on masks during the BLM protests really exposed the double standards and hypocrisy of this clear agenda. They will allow maskless BLM protests that causes more racial division and chaos, but in any other situation we need to be on house arrest and wear germ / carbon dioxide backpacks on our faces in public at all times. Complete bullocks. Apparently we have a woke virus on our hands that won't target people protesting BLM
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave this here too
> ...


If that whole thing is a quote from someone can you post the source please.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> If that whole thing is a quote from someone can you post the source please.











How bad is COVID really? (A Swedish doctor’s perspective)


7th August 2020 A doctor working in Sweden as an emergency care physician contacted me to discuss all things COVID-19. He has also written a blog, which can be seen here. I asked if I could reprodu…




drmalcolmkendrick.org


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

yeahbaby! said:


> If that whole thing is a quote from someone can you post the source please.


Something called Dr. Malcolm Kendrick


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> How bad is COVID really? (A Swedish doctor’s perspective)
> 
> 
> 7th August 2020 A doctor working in Sweden as an emergency care physician contacted me to discuss all things COVID-19. He has also written a blog, which can be seen here. I asked if I could reprodu…
> ...


I mean, per capita, Sweden has the 6th highest Covid fatality rate in the world. Even with everything going on in the US, we still have a significantly lower death rate than Sweden (I’m sure we’ll get there eventually, but still).

There are some who hypothesize that Sweden hit herd immunity already.

If Sweden’s death rate hit those numbers months ago, imagine how ravaged US hospitals, morgues, etc. would be if we just let the virus loose like the apparently did.

I just don’t think it’s reasonable to allowed nearly 2 million Americans to die from Covid all because wearing a face mask and shutting down schools is annoying.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Again unless I missed something this just isn't about people dying vs recovering. This is an unknown thing and there have been continuing effects found in patients who've 'recovered'. You can recover but potentially fucked up due to the virus with lingering effects. That's going to impact a whole of lot of things.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> Again unless I missed something this just isn't about people dying vs recovering. This is an unknown thing and there have been continuing effects found in patients who've 'recovered'. You can recover but potentially fucked up due to the virus with lingering effects. That's going to impact a whole of lot of things.


Right! I’ve been following this whole thing very closely since the beginning (I have underlying health issues) and it’s almost become a hobby (or an unhealthy obsession) where I scour the internet each night before bed reading up on all the latest news (from doctors and epidemiologists, not CNN or Fox) on the virus, and there is absolutely a concern over lingering health effects. There are fears of heart attack and stroke risks due to what doctors believe is some sort of coagulation or thickening of the blood (which means Covid COULD kill you even after you’ve “recovered” as it can cause clots, etc.); there are fears of neurological issues ranging from simple brain fog on up; fears of lung damage that could potentially be permanent (because it doesn’t impact blood oxygen in traditional ways - it’s possible to be walking around with dangerously low oxygen with Covid and not even realize it).

There are so many more variables than just live/die.

There are already people walking around with symptoms that have lasted 6+ weeks.


And to put death tolls and such in perspective.... think about this.... on the CONSERVATIVE side, there are literally 10’s of thousands of individuals walking around perfectly healthy and Covid-free today that will wind up dead from Covid before this is all said and done. As someone with health issues and elderly parents, that’s a sobering thought. Is it really worth the risk to potentially be one of those people, or one of the 100’s of thousands, or millions, of others that have long-lasting problems? We don’t know enough about this virus, and right now certainly isn’t the time to throw in the towel and roll the dice.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Something called Dr. Malcolm Kendrick


He's the top epidemiologist in Sweden.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Again unless I missed something this just isn't about people dying vs recovering. This is an unknown thing and there have been continuing effects found in patients who've 'recovered'. You can recover but potentially fucked up due to the virus with lingering effects. That's going to impact a whole of lot of things.


Can't talk sense into people that see things only in binary terms. I mean HIV isn't a death sentence now with the improvement of drugs, so let's stop caring about it spreading amrite?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> Right! I’ve been following this whole thing very closely since the beginning (I have underlying health issues) and it’s almost become a hobby (or an unhealthy obsession) where I scour the internet each night before bed reading up on all the latest news (from doctors and epidemiologists, not CNN or Fox) on the virus, and there is absolutely a concern over lingering health effects. There are fears of heart attack and stroke risks due to what doctors believe is some sort of coagulation or thickening of the blood (which means Covid COULD kill you even after you’ve “recovered” as it can cause clots, etc.); there are fears of neurological issues ranging from simple brain fog on up; fears of lung damage that could potentially be permanent (because it doesn’t impact blood oxygen in traditional ways - it’s possible to be walking around with dangerously low oxygen with Covid and not even realize it).
> 
> There are so many more variables than just live/die.
> 
> ...


You're far more knowledgeable on the subject than me. Thinking about it, even with some kind of vaccine and 'herd immunity' and t-cells etc, it seems very risky to have this lethal variety of a coronavirus as the new normal. Influenza led to Spanish Flu, Asian Flu, Hong Kong Flu, Swine Flu... Could future generations be looking at far more lethal pandemics because this generation let it run rampant.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Can't talk sense into people that see things only in binary terms. I mean HIV isn't a death sentence now with the improvement of drugs, so let's stop caring about it spreading amrite?


Not the greatest analogy. We know exactly how to prevent the spread of HIV, otherwise we would have condom mandates.

Actually you would probably be strongly in favor of condom mandates, am I correct? I mean we can't have people just spreading diseases right? Maybe we should make it illegal for anyone to have sex without disease free certification?

Just spit balling some ideas.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

@FriedTofu 
@The_It_Factor 
@yeahbaby! 

I live in NJ... just outside the bouroughs. I travel to NY for work 3-4 times a week... I have friends and family in NY. I am there constantly. 80% of my facebook friends are from NY. I am pointing this out because I want you to know that NY had the most corona cases (and deaths) by far, so my experience may be greater than yours.

I had several friends who caught the virus. These are people mostly ranging in ages 25-45... with maybe a few in their 50's-early 60's. They all said the same thing... it was like a bad flu for 2 weeks but they recovered no problem. I do know of a few people that died, they were all elderly. Friend's parents, co-workers parents, etc. I would say it wasn't a staggering number though. It's not like everyday I was being bombarded with death. Maybe every few days or so someone else would share a sad story on Facebook. The hardest was hearing the stories from all the nurses and health workers.

What I'm saying is that I lived in the epicenter of the pandemic and my story is probably similar to most people here. They all knew several people that had the virus and they probably knew a few that died, most of them being elderly. I don't think the _average person_ can say they lost a close friend or family member, which is a great thing.

Since then I would say the hysteria has died down greatly, as has the number of cases. People are out and about, lots of people not giving a fuck. Masks have to be worn indoors but I wager that about 70% of the people wearing them could care less, even the old people. I am pretty much leading my normal life and thankfully I am able to work. I would say about half the people I meet if not more think this whole thing is ridiculous.

Is my story not similar to yours? Are you guys experiencing something totally different? Are you seeing more death and more cases in your immediate areas? Did any of you lose any close friends or family?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> @FriedTofu
> @The_It_Factor
> @yeahbaby!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your personal anecdote, but that mixed with your bolded assumptions really mean absolutely nothing. Sorry to sound rude, but it is the same tactic you've done on several people here.

Again for you it seems to it fits in to camps of either live or die. *Actual doctors who are doing research* are finding lasting serious effects for some people that have dire implications. On the people, on the outpatient health system. This is not black and white, it's complicated, and brings a different meaning to the term 'recovery' for this thing.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> Thanks for your personal anecdote, but that mixed with your bolded assumptions really mean absolutely nothing. Sorry to sound rude, but it is the same tactic you've done on several people here.
> 
> Again for you it seems to it fits in to camps of either live or die. *Actual doctors who are doing research* are finding lasting serious effects for some people that have dire implications. On the people, on the outpatient health system. This is not black and white, it's complicated, and brings a different meaning to the term 'recovery' for this thing.


Well sorry there friend but I wasn't performing a "tactic", I was asking to hear your personal experience with the virus.

As someone who lives in an area where the virus has proven to be far more deadly and far more contagious, I believe I am at liberty to tell you my story. As I am sure I also speak for a large portion of new yorkers. With all due respect if my opinion doesn't mean anything I don't know why yours or anyone else's should either.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Well sorry there friend but I wasn't performing a "tactic", I was asking to hear your personal experience with the virus.
> 
> As someone who lives in an area where the virus has proven to be far more deadly and far more contagious, I believe I am at liberty to tell you my story. *As I am sure I also speak for a large portion of new yorkers.* With all due respect if my opinion doesn't mean anything I don't know why yours or anyone else's should either.


Dud you can tell anything you want from your own experience that's fine. I just don't get why you think you can spout off absolutes to push an agenda when it appears to be based on nothing more than your own personal anecdotes and assumptions. You're doing it again in your response to me "I am sure I also sure I speak for a large portion of new yorkers." Do you not see how egocentric that is? Unless you know them or have studied them you have absolutely no idea what large portions of anyone think about anything.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Not the greatest analogy. We know exactly how to prevent the spread of HIV, otherwise we would have condom mandates.
> 
> Actually you would probably be strongly in favor of condom mandates, am I correct? I mean we can't have people just spreading diseases right? Maybe we should make it illegal for anyone to have sex without disease free certification?
> 
> Just spit balling some ideas.


What do you think condoms are for if not to reduce the spread of STDs?

I mean authorities did try to impose condom for porn work in Cali to reduce spread of STDs but was met with resistance by the porn industry so this isn't something groundbreaking. Sex workers in the past were also more condom compliant but that has fallen out of favor due to customers not wanting condom use. Also mandates have to be enforceable. We can easily spot who broke mask wearing laws. It is harder to catch people having sex with casual partners without condoms in the privacy of their bedrooms.



Ace Rothstein said:


> @FriedTofu
> @The_It_Factor
> @yeahbaby!
> 
> ...


Wtf how many people do you know that die every few days before this? How many parents do one person have to lose to be considered a staggering number? What a self-owned post. LOL


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ace Rothstein said:


> @FriedTofu
> @The_It_Factor
> @yeahbaby!
> 
> ...


I answered all of the questions you asked before, and you answered none of the questions I posed and instead deflected and so I started ignoring your posts after one of your posts had something to do with protests (which had nothing to do with the discussion we were having).

For some stupid reason, I’m responding to this question as well, but whatever..... No, I don’t have a different experience. Yes, I know a few people that have died, and yes, they were mostly older. No, I don’t have many personal friends that caught it (I can only think of 3 off the top of my head and 2 of them are related).

But again, the original back and forth had nothing to do with this and had everything to do with masks, so I don’t know what point you’re making here.

Let’s assume the death rate really is .5 (they say it could be .4-.9 but I’ll err on the low side). I’m not comfortable with 1.6 million Americans dying and countless others having permanent health issues because of stubbornness in wearing a mask or not going to bars.



Ace Rothstein said:


> Not the greatest analogy. We know exactly how to prevent the spread of HIV, otherwise we would have condom mandates.
> 
> Actually you would probably be strongly in favor of condom mandates, am I correct? I mean we can't have people just spreading diseases right? Maybe we should make it illegal for anyone to have sex without disease free certification?
> 
> Just spit balling some ideas.


Well, yeah, if they legalize rape, then yeah, a condom mandate would be great.

The major difference is that you CONSENT to have sex and you make the decision to wear a condom or not. Comparing that to COVID, which could be caught by simply walking into the same room as somebody, is one of the most absurd analogies I’ve heard.

Do you have kids? Do you think I should be able to walk up with my cock in your kids’ face and claim that it’s oppressive to make me wear clothes? And THAT serves less of a purpose than masks


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> I answered all of the questions you asked before, and you answered none of the questions I posed and instead deflected and so I started ignoring your posts after one of your posts had something to do with protests (which had nothing to do with the discussion we were having).
> 
> For some stupid reason, I’m responding to this question as well, but whatever..... No, I don’t have a different experience. Yes, I know a few people that have died, and yes, they were mostly older. No, I don’t have many personal friends that caught it (I can only think of 3 off the top of my head and 2 of them are related).
> 
> ...


Ok it doesn't sound like your entire world was turned upside down, and that was during the worst of the pandemic when it first initially hit. We are long past that now. It's not like hospitals are being overrun with dying people anymore.

You just said you can only think of 2 or 3 friends who even caught the virus... so why do you find it so necessary to take such drastic measures? Why mandatory mask wearing at all times even if you are outdoors? Why are these democratic mayors and governors acting like dictators? Are we fighting the black plague?



The_It_Factor said:


> Well, yeah, if they legalize rape, then yeah, a condom mandate would be great.
> 
> *The major difference is that you CONSENT to have sex and you make the decision to wear a condom or not. *Comparing that to COVID, which could be caught by simply walking into the same room as somebody, is one of the most absurd analogies I’ve heard.
> 
> Do you have kids? Do you think I should be able to walk up with my cock in your kids’ face and claim that it’s oppressive to make me wear clothes? And THAT serves less of a purpose than masks


So two consenting adults can choose whether or not they wear a condom, but they can't choose whether or not to wear a mask?

Again we know exactly what measures we need to take when spreading HIV/AIDS, although similarly when the virus first hit there were people who were uninformed and hysterical. There were NBA players afraid to step on the court with Magic Johnson. Those same people would know better now.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Ok it doesn't sound like your entire world was turned upside down, and that was during the worst of the pandemic when it first initially hit. We are long past that now. It's not like hospitals are being overrun with dying people anymore.
> 
> You just said you can only think of 2 or 3 friends who even caught the virus... so why do you find it so necessary to take such drastic measures? Why mandatory mask wearing at all times even if you are outdoors? Why are these democratic mayors and governors acting like dictators? Are we fighting the black plague?
> 
> ...



I know of (as of now) 2 people that have died from it, I also know more that had it and didn’t die. Guess how many people I know that die from the flu each year.... but yeah,“more people die from the flu”

and again.... there’s a difference between a virus that people actively insert into me, and a virus that I can catch floating in the air


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> I know of (as of now) 2 people that have died from it, I also know more that had it and didn’t die. Guess how many people I know that die from the flu each year.... but yeah,“more people die from the flu”
> 
> and again.... there’s a difference between a virus that people actively insert into me, and a virus that I can catch floating in the air


I never said more people die from the flu, but people definitely _do _die from the flu. That is not the argument I am making however. The fact is over the span of 5-6 months you know of only 2 people that died. I am assuming for the average person not living in a highly infected region, your experience is probably a lot similar to theirs. 

Now not to trivialize death in any capacity but 2 people really isn't all that high. I'm sure you hear stories of people dying all the time. Between drug overdoses, accidents, heart attacks and other illnesses... I wouldn't be surprised if the average person either directly knows or adjacently knows about 7-8 people that die every year. Maybe more.

I also find it hard to imagine that a lot of the same people who are deathly afraid of catching Covid aren't already taking chances with their own lives every day. Maybe they smoke, maybe they are obese and have clogged arteries from eating poisonous junk food. About 40,000 people die every year in vehicular accidents and *4.4 million *others are seriously injured and require medical attention. Every time you get behind the wheel you are potentially putting yourself and others at risk.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

But Covid isn’t supposed to exist. We’re not supposed to die from it. It’s on top of everything else


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> But Covid isn’t supposed to exist. We’re not supposed to die from it. It’s on top of everything else


Okay well it exists whether we like it or not so we only have two choices. Either we cower in fear and destroy everything we've built as a society or we learn to live with it the best we can.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296636175244038149
H/T @CamillePunk;


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hong Kong reports 'first case' of virus reinfection


Experts say no conclusions on immunity can be drawn from one patient - and larger studies are needed.



www.bbc.com





Wonder if this is a case of reinfection or an example of faulty tests?

Also..








KFC drops Finger Lickin' Good slogan amid coronavirus


The fast food giant says the slogan will be paused as it "doesn't quite fit" during the pandemic.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Ace Rothstein said:


> I never said more people die from the flu, but people definitely _do _die from the flu. That is not the argument I am making however. The fact is over the span of 5-6 months you know of only 2 people that died. I am assuming for the average person not living in a highly infected region, your experience is probably a lot similar to theirs.


One of the chief doctors of Barcelona's hospital told today that, at the moment, covid19 is ten times as deadly as the flu. And that's only because the average age of the infected people has plummeted to 30-something thanks to the elderly being more protected. When that wasn't the case, it was 30-40 times deadlier than the flu. 

I'm not specially afraid of catching the virus but I don't think we should see it as some sort of inevitability. People can help in not spreading it by following the norms, being cautious and responsible.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The death rate isn't that high, there's nothing to worry about. There couldn't be any correlation between people sanitising and self-isolating and these 'low' death rates could there???? Nah, we should just all go back to normal and get back out there to start business again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Spain overtakes US in new coronavirus cases per million with 7,000 infections as Mallorca and Benidorm become hot spots | FR24 News English







www.fr24news.com





America is no longer first!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Spain: Over 920 COVID-19 patients hospitalized in a day


Andalusia and Valencia break all-time record for confirmed contagions - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr













Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice


A Nevada resident is thought to be the first person in the United States to be infected twice by the coronavirus, according to findings released this week. The 25-year-old man, of Reno, experienced…




nypost.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299342270177726464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299342271213719552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299342278587305990








Merkel says pandemic to worsen, vaccine key for return to normality


German Chancellor Angela Merkel warned on Friday that the coronavirus pandemic would worsen in coming months, and that life would not return to normal until a vaccine against it had been developed.




www.reuters.com


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Even with Mask's on, Keeps going up

I wish we can do over 2020


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pelosi used shuttered San Francisco hair salon for blow-out, owner calls it 'slap in the face'


EXCLUSIVE: House Speaker Nancy Pelosi visited a San Francisco hair salon Monday afternoon for a wash and blow-out, despite local ordinances keeping salons closed amid the coronavirus pandemic, Fox News has learned.




www.foxnews.com





*EXCLUSIVE: *House Speaker Nancy Pelosi visited a San Francisco hair salon on Monday afternoon for a wash and blow-out, despite local ordinances keeping salons closed amid the coronavirus pandemic, Fox News had learned. 

In security footage obtained by Fox News, and timestamped Monday at 3:08 p.m. Pacific Time, the California powerhouse is seen walking through eSalon in San Francisco with wet hair, and without a mask over her mouth or nose. 

The stylist doing her hair can be seen following her wearing a black face mask.

Salons in San Francisco had been closed since March and were only notified they could reopen on Sept. 1 for outdoor hairstyling services only.

Salon owner Erica Kious, in a phone interview with Fox News on Tuesday, shared details of Pelosi’s visit. Kious explained she has independent stylists working for her who rent chairs in her salon.

“One of the stylists who rents a chair from me contacted me Sunday night,” Kious said.

A screengrab of the text message she received from one of her stylists, and obtained by Fox News, said: “I’ll be there at 2:45 tomorrow. Pelosi assistant just messaged me to do her hair.”

“I was like, are you kidding me right now? Do I let this happen? What do I do?” Kious told Fox News, while noting that she "can’t control” what her stylists do if they rent chairs from her, as “they’re not paying” at this time.

Kious cast Pelosi’s visit as a double standard.

“It was a slap in the face that she went in, you know, that she feels that she can just go and get her stuff done while no one else can go in, and I can’t work,” Kious told Fox News, adding that she “can’t believe” the speaker didn’t have a mask on. (From the footage, it appears Pelosi had some kind of covering around her neck.)

“We’re supposed to look up to this woman, right?” Kious said. “It is just disturbing.”

Asked for comment, Pelosi spokesman Drew Hammill maintained that the speaker was following the rules as presented to her.

“The Speaker always wears a mask and complies with local COVID requirements. This business offered for the Speaker to come in on Monday and told her they were allowed by the city to have one customer at a time in the business. The Speaker complied with the rules as presented to her by this establishment,” he said.

Kious said Pelosi received a wash and a blow-dry, but told Fox News that “you’re not supposed to blow dry hair” according to coronavirus safety precautions for hair salons.

“We have been shut down for so long, not just me, but most of the small businesses and I just can’t – it’s a feeling – a feeling of being deflated, helpless and honestly beaten down,” Kious said.

“I have been fighting for six months for a business that took me 12 years to build to reopen,” she explained. “I am a single mom, I have two small children, and I have no income.”

She added: “The fact that they did this, and she came in, it’s like a slap in the face.”

Kious told Fox News that she had expected to be able to reopen her salon in July, and prepared her space in accordance with local guidelines.

“There were rules and regulations to go by to safely reopen, which I did, but I was still not allowed to open my business,” she said, noting that she installed plexiglass partitions between sinks and seating areas, and ensured that all salon chairs were six feet apart, along with proper air circulation from open windows.

“They never let us open,” she said, while adding that she is unable to reopen outside because her salon specializes in hair color, and using chemicals outside is prohibited.

But Kious said she is not alone in the hardships she has faced amid closures during the coronavirus pandemic.

“This is for everybody,” she said. “I am sharing this because of what everyone in my industry, and my city, what every small business is going through right now.”

Kious told Fox News that she was a recipient of a $12,000 Paycheck Protection Program loan, which was created to help small businesses stay afloat amid the pandemic under the bipartisan CARES Act (which Pelosi backed), but still is forced to shut down her salon for good within the next 30 to 60 days.

“No one can last anymore,” she said. “I have also lost 60 percent of my clientele because everyone is fleeing the city.”

Kious said that the area where her salon is located has turned into “a third world country,” saying that “every other storefront is completely vacant and shut down and boarded up.”

“And because of the shutdown, and the store closures, we’ve lost people, my clients, and my employees, and that is due to the politics in San Francisco,” she said, adding that the homeless population is “everywhere” and “defecating” all over the city.

“It has gotten so extreme,” she said. “It is so night and day from what it was a year ago, that everyone is fleeing.”


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

What a hypocrite. Pelosi need to cope up to it and apologize and get the fine or whatever for breaking the rules.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298754235002228737


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

She seems to be jumping on the bandwagon of covid is fake to earn extra money from the notoriety this will cause from her position as a NHS nurse.

This speaks more of government spending to prop up jobs for someone like her than covid is fake.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2938345032917576&id=100002263251532&_rdr



Sterile masks my ass


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Pregnant Mother Arrested in Front of her Children in Authoritarian Australian Covid Crackdown


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

njcam said:


> Pregnant Mother Arrested in Front of her Children in Authoritarian Australian Covid Crackdown



Sickening


And to think people actually defend this shit


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Being pregnant doesn't absolve you of the consequences of making stupid decisions 


Glad dangerous thugs like her are being taken and stopped from harming others 

Get these thugs off the street


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> Being pregnant doesn't absolve you of the consequences of making stupid decisions
> 
> 
> Glad dangerous thugs like her are being taken and stopped from harming others
> ...


What did she do that deserved getting arrested?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> What did she do that deserved getting arrested?


Did you watch the video?


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> Did you watch the video?


Yes and I'm asking you, what law justifies her arrest in this situation?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't break the law and you won't get in trouble!

Isn't that what a lot of conservatives have said about the victims of police brutality in America? None of this would've happened if she didn't break the law, that's all I need to know.

Plus I couldn't give a shit on what some random idiots on facebook thought about it, have no idea why that guy, whoever he is, thought that was a good idea.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Yes and I'm asking you, what law justifies her arrest in this situation?


The police officer explained that. If you would like further clarification I suggest you research.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> Being pregnant doesn't absolve you of the consequences of making stupid decisions
> 
> 
> Glad dangerous thugs like her are being taken and stopped from harming others
> ...


Still waiting to know why promoting an anti-lockdown protest = dangerous thug breaking the law


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nancy Pelosi says she was 'set up' by San Francisco hair salon owner - CNN Video


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi responds to Republican backlash to her San Francisco hair salon visit, saying she was "set up" by the owner. CNN's Manu Raju reports.




www.cnn.com


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Nancy Pelosi says she was 'set up' by San Francisco hair salon owner - CNN Video
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi responds to Republican backlash to her San Francisco hair salon visit, saying she was "set up" by the owner. CNN's Manu Raju reports.
> ...


Salongate! God another stupid thing distracting from real life stuff that actually may help people, like planning safe-reopening of schools. These fucking networks then go to the lengths of bothering to interview correspondents about it. Fucking politics.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Still waiting to know why promoting an anti-lockdown protest = dangerous thug breaking the law


He was maybe being a tad sarcastic dude.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Yes and I'm asking you, what law justifies her arrest in this situation?


Watch the video. It's all in there


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

People aren't exempt from breaking the law just because they're preggers.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I do enjoy reading @Chip Kelly being outrageously aggressive and low key racist. I thought he got banned for that?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> I do enjoy reading @Chip Kelly being outrageously aggressive and low key racist. I thought he got banned for that?


Low key racist? 

Pls do go on


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

CORONAVIRUS IS A PLANNEDEMIC AND A SCAM


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

MoxAsylum said:


> CORONAVIRUS IS A PLANNEDEMIC AND A SCAM


No one takes anything you say seriously.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> No one takes anything you say seriously.


The irony is if it was a plannedemic it wouldn't make it a scam. If it was a scam then it can't be a plannedemic. It can't be both at the same time, but I'm not sure Mox thinks logically.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> CORONAVIRUS IS A PLANNEDEMIC AND A SCAM


Let me guess, the 190,000 dead are from the same talent agency that provided the crisis actors for Sandy Hook? 

Dear 8 pound, 6 ounce sweet baby Jesus...stay away from those 5G networks or you might end up gay also. Talk about stupid comments.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Virus itself isn't a hoax, but the numbers are greatly exaggerated. You sneeze and get diagnosed with COVID

1% will use this to usher in a cashless society. Death of small businesses. Control of population in a hunger games society structure. Anyone that doesn't see the writings on the wall by this point watch way too much mainstream news


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Let me guess, the 190,000 dead are from the same talent agency that provided the crisis actors for Sandy Hook?
> 
> Dear 8 pound, 6 ounce sweet baby Jesus...stay away from those 5G networks or you might end up gay also. Talk about stupid comments.


Do you even know about the dangers of 5g radiation waves? Any clue what happens when the tungsten in vaccines come into contact with high doses of radiation? How 5g zaps o2 molecules and fucks up the atomic bond between both molecules?

Apparently not


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Virus itself isn't a hoax, but the numbers are greatly exaggerated. You sneeze and get diagnosed with COVID
> 
> 1% will use this to usher in a cashless society. Death of small businesses. Control of population in a hunger games society structure. Anyone that doesn't see the writings on the wall by this point watch way too much mainstream news


And you watch way too many conspiracy videos on YouTube.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> I do enjoy reading @Chip Kelly being outrageously aggressive and low key racist. I thought he got banned for that?


You didn't watch the video and just saw me saying someone deserved to be arrested and assumed I was being racist huh? 

It's a white lady organizing anti covid measures protests .


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I see plenty of people still asleep on this thread. 
Virus exists yes. 
Is it as bad as the media say it is?
No. 

Please do your own research.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The media downplayed the virus for months....it is the people that think it is not as big a deal that are still asleep. Almost like a reflex denial because many African and Asian countries with less resources are handling this much better than expected compared to many 'leaders' from the West.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Schools have been open again for two weeks now and the number of cases has exploded. They will never put us in quarantine again, the government lost way too much money.

But I have to be honest, I absolutely loved being on quarantine. Sure, I missed my family and my friends, but I was on the phone with them every two days, or sending messages all day long on social media. Being able to stay at home, get up whenever I chose to, watch series, play games, and save money on gas, work expenses etc was great.
As the majority of my students don't have the equipment for virtual classes, I was asked to send work at the beginning of each week and I basically spent the rest of the week correcting the stuff that was sent back to me. I would have happily corrected the work from every single one of my students... But of course, not all of them did the work or sent it back to me. Out of my 150 students, around 30 of them did the work on a weekly basis.

but of course I was paid the same, no matter how many students were kind enough to work. So yes, this pandemic has been disastrous. A lot of people died, some have financial problems because of it, some couples didn't make it through months of quarantine together...

But I would be lying if I said I hated it.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Schools have been open again for two weeks now and the number of cases has exploded. They will never put us in quarantine again, the government lost way too much money.
> 
> But I have to be honest, I absolutely loved being on quarantine. Sure, I missed my family and my friends, but I was on the phone with them every two days, or sending messages all day long on social media. Being able to stay at home, get up whenever I chose to, watch series, play games, and save money on gas, work expenses etc was great.
> As the majority of my students don't have the equipment for virtual classes, I was asked to send work at the beginning of each week and I basically spent the rest of the week correcting the stuff that was sent back to me. I would have happily corrected the work from every single one of my students... But of course, not all of them did the work or sent it back to me. Out of my 150 students, around 30 of them did the work on a weekly basis.
> ...


As bad as it has been for a lot of people I'm with you on this. It's changed my life for the better. Work from home was almost a pipe dream at my work and now we've been told we can work from home full time after the pandemic. Not being able to go out and spend money meant I was able to pay off all my credit card debt in 6 months that I had been trying to pay off for 5 years. And I'll be able to afford to buy a house in two years now that my expenses are so much lower from not having to go to an office every day. I'm also much healthier as I have much more time for exercise.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

on the International Travel Ban

Was it Trump that Banned people from other Contries?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Coronavirus: Israel to impose three-week national lockdown


The restrictions announced on Sunday will last at least three weeks, PM Benjamin Netanyahu says.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306271085034258432


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Do you even know about the dangers of 5g radiation waves? Any clue what happens when the tungsten in vaccines come into contact with high doses of radiation? How 5g zaps o2 molecules and fucks up the atomic bond between both molecules?
> 
> Apparently not


I think you were looking for FB and accidentally ended up here lmfao. OMG.



A PG Attitude said:


> As bad as it has been for a lot of people I'm with you on this. It's changed my life for the better. Work from home was almost a pipe dream at my work and now we've been told we can work from home full time after the pandemic. Not being able to go out and spend money meant I was able to pay off all my credit card debt in 6 months that I had been trying to pay off for 5 years. And I'll be able to afford to buy a house in two years now that my expenses are so much lower from not having to go to an office every day. I'm also much healthier as I have much more time for exercise.


A few months in the breakdown of capitalism and people finally realizing that "oh hey, capitalist societies made us miserable".

You're not the first to wake up from this deep sleep. A lot of people are realizing what a shitty life this horrible life really is. This is the dystopia I've been talking about since I re-discovered my passion for leftism.

But I'm sure just the word "capitalism" will invoke a religious fervor in the zealots that support it yada yada yada and the conversation won't go anywhere. 

Belief doesn't change fact. People who live in a society organized around working for rich people are miserable.

nvm delete


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

White House abandoned plan to send 650 million face masks across the U.S. in April, report says


Newly uncovered documents suggest the government had initially intended to utilize the Postal Service in early pandemic response plans.




www.cnbc.com





This seems odd...almost like they wanted to leave it up to states to decide how to distribute masks instead of showing any leadership on the matter. And just forgot about it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306789534600957953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306987322395811846








Management of post-acute covid-19 in primary care


### What you need to know Post-acute covid-19 (“long covid”) seems to be a multisystem disease, sometimes occurring after a relatively mild acute illness.1 Clinical management requires a whole-patient perspective.2 This article, intended for primary care clinicians, relates to the patient who...




www.bmj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306965324454076426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306985358723297280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306886712983945217








Worldwide coronavirus cases top 30 million


The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases has surpassed 30 million worldwide.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Interesting. Apparently William Crews, who worked under Dr. Fauci, was attacking Fauci in an anti-mask blog while doing his job. Crews is also moonlighting as a managing editor for RedState. It came to the NIAID’s attention after a story came out today. 



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/media/2020/09/21/redstate-nih/%3foutputType=amp


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Positive COVID-19 test rates rising in some U.S. Midwest states


(This Sept. 27 story corrects North Dakota positivity rate to 6% in third paragraphs, recasts first paragraph to reflect that)




www.reuters.com


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

No lock down. No destroyed economy. No rise in non-COVID deaths. No long-term psychological damage.

For those of you who were proponents of Sweden's strategy, congratulations, you win. They minimized damage while achieving herd immunity. It's back to total normalcy for the Swedes; their pandemic is over.

For the rest of you? Enjoy another six months of lock down, economic ruin, and far more health damage than the virus could ever dream of doing, all while putting blind faith in a safe, effective vaccine that may never come.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Bot now at level 11 and rising


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Bot now at level 11 and rising


Worse, I think it is someone doing it for free because she thinks she is fighting the good fight.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

If you still think or better believe at this point that this is a real pandemic then you have lost your mind.



> "Clear thinking requires courage rather than intelligence." Thomas Stephen Szasz


I guess this quote is true after all that has happened so far this year and what is yet to come this decade..


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> If you still think or better believe at this point that this is a real pandemic then you have lost your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this quote is true after all that has happened so far this year and what is yet to come this decade..


Are you high? Do you think the government of 190 countries and the WHO are all lying and only hippies on youtube are telling the truth?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> Are you high? Do you think the government of 190 countries and the WHO are all lying and only hippies on youtube are telling the truth?


No I'm not high. Did you know that the WHO is subsidary of the UNO? And do you know what the UNO actually is and why it was found almost 80 years ago? When you don't know your history you have no chance to understand the present and there will be no future for you. And transhumanism is already being pushed heavy!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311355947093286918

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311376885901930498








India COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


India Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311320051425964033








Political dispute deepens over anti-outbreak plan for Madrid


MADRID (AP) — The government of Madrid, the region in Europe where a second coronavirus wave is expanding at the fastest rate, rejected a Spanish government plan Wednesday that imposes stricter mobility curbs and limits on social gatherings in the capital and its suburbs, deepening a domestic...




apnews.com













"Super healthy" Appalachian State student dies following COVID-19 complications


"If it can happen to a super healthy 19-year old boy who doesn't smoke, vape or do drugs, it can happen to anyone," Chad Dorrill's mother said




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> I think you were looking for FB and accidentally ended up here lmfao. OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





Ultimate Proof: Covid-19 Was Planned To Usher In The New World Order |






tapnewswire.com


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Welcome to club corona, Donald!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

How did Trump and Melanoma get infected with a fake virus?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How did Trump and Melanoma get infected with a fake virus?


Because they're both fake as well. The real POTUS is Mike Pence: GOP Hardliner.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How did Trump and Melanoma get infected with a fake virus?


You must also believe in the tooth fairy if you think that they're ACTUALLY sick with the corona virus


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How did Trump and Melanoma get infected with a fake virus?


Has to be those damn 5G networks.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> You must also believe in the tooth fairy if you think that they're ACTUALLY sick with the corona virus


What are they sick with then?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I saw a leftist earlier who was trying to argue that the coronavirus fatality rate was 20%. These people are clowns.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What are they sick with then?


Can be anything. Maybe they're not sick at all. Mainstream media is used as a way to keep you in a state of fear and compliance.


If you can't see that we're moving into a Police State then you're blind. Will they have to ban intercourse for you to finally see through this bullshit?


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Has to be those damn 5G networks.


Do your research on 5g before assuming that it's harmless


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Can be anything. Maybe they're not sick at all. Mainstream media is used as a way to keep you in a state of fear and compliance.
> 
> 
> If you can't see that we're moving into a Police State then you're blind. Will they have to ban intercourse for you to finally see through this bullshit?


You talk as though it's obvious that Covid is fake and people that believe in it are just blind, my question is why should I believe a random internet conspiracy theorist instead of the tens of thousands of doctors and scientists across 180 countries? 

What evidence do you have to support your position besides it just being "obvious"? If you're really trying to wake people up rather than derail threads with crazy nonsense you have to make a substantive argument supported by facts and data, otherwise you're just trolling. I mean the very least you could do is link me to openeyes.illuminati-watch.blogspot or your crazy uncle's Facebook feed, wherever you get this stuff from.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

_Dear "Experts,"

That wasn't hard.

Sincerely,

Everyone With A Brain_


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You talk as though it's obvious that Covid is fake and people that believe in it are just blind, my question is why should I believe a random internet conspiracy theorist instead of the tens of thousands of doctors and scientists across 180 countries?
> 
> What evidence do you have to support your position besides it just being "obvious"? If you're really trying to wake people up rather than derail threads with crazy nonsense you have to make a substantive argument supported by facts and data, otherwise you're just trolling. I mean the very least you could do is link me to openeyes.illuminati-watch.blogspot or your crazy uncle's Facebook feed, wherever you get this stuff from.







__





Ultimate Proof: Covid-19 Was Planned To Usher In The New World Order |






tapnewswire.com





Covid might not be outright fake, but the stats are grossly exaggerated at best. 

You probably haven't noticed all of the doctors that came out and called this out for the scam that it is, despite the threat of getting deplatformed with a revoked license. You probably haven't noticed the suicide rate of doctors as well. One trip into the Medscape boards and you have doctors there talking about how the mandates are fucked with some hospitals having "do not resuscitate " orders. The top Epidemiologist in Sweden basically blew the lid off this whole thing in one blog.

Keep believing your mainstream media. Its probably more entertaining than a Disney movie at this point


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get this right, the all powerful New World Order can orchestrate a hoax virus across 180 countries and have hundreds of thousands of people involved in a massive global conspiracy but they're so sloppy they leave clues all over the internet? Why would they even place their plans on the publicly accessible net instead of the dark web? You mean to tell me drug dealers and pedophiles can figure out the dark web but the NWO can't? You mean to tell me the NWO has enough power to take over the Free world but not enough to get their Covid test kits shipped under a different name? Or are they required by satanic law to leave bread crumbs for the truly woke to find? 

Why would they even ship millions of test kits, wouldn't the virus be more scary and thus effective at manipulating people if we didn't have any clue of the infection rates? Also if they're going to engineer a virus why wouldn't they engineer a much more deadly virus? Look how quickly Americans decided Covid wasn't to be taken seriously. How do you institute martial law when nobody is concerned about the virus? Also, how are they going to force people to get a vaccine when they can't even force people to wear a mask? 

Aren't Dr Fauci and the Gates' apart of the NWO? Why would they leak the plan years in advance and potentially blow up the whole operation? Why does Bill Gates keep telling us his plans for killing off 94% of the human population? Doesn't that automatically lower the chance you will get any vaccine, medicine or technology sponsored by him? Wouldn't it be more effective if he didn't reveal his plan like a Bond villain?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you go to Clown College?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Its probably more entertaining than a Disney movie at this point


Hey... Hey.... you've gone too far now!!!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Let me get this right, the all powerful New World Order can orchestrate a hoax virus across 180 countries and have hundreds of thousands of people involved in a massive global conspiracy but they're so sloppy they leave clues all over the internet? Why would they even place their plans on the publicly accessible net instead of the dark web? You mean to tell me drug dealers and pedophiles can figure out the dark web but the NWO can't? You mean to tell me the NWO has enough power to take over the Free world but not enough to get their Covid test kits shipped under a different name? Or are they required by satanic law to leave bread crumbs for the truly woke to find?
> 
> Why would they even ship millions of test kits, wouldn't the virus be more scary and thus effective at manipulating people if we didn't have any clue of the infection rates? Also if they're going to engineer a virus why wouldn't they engineer a much more deadly virus? Look how quickly Americans decided Covid wasn't to be taken seriously. How do you institute martial law when nobody is concerned about the virus? Also, how are they going to force people to get a vaccine when they can't even force people to wear a mask?
> 
> Aren't Dr Fauci and the Gates' apart of the NWO? Why would they leak the plan years in advance and potentially blow up the whole operation? Why does Bill Gates keep telling us his plans for killing off 94% of the human population? Doesn't that automatically lower the chance you will get any vaccine, medicine or technology sponsored by him? Wouldn't it be more effective if he didn't reveal his plan like a Bond villain?


Its systematic conditioning. Enforce restrictions on freedom, loosen, then turn up the heat just a little more. Its an effective desensitization. If they imposed all of their restrictions in one shot people couldn't handle it. They'll make it so that people BEG for the vaccine, rather than have it administered by force.

The vaccine is being sold as a magic formula to restore a sense of "normalcy". Its a major conjob. They keep promising a return to normal with a vaccine yet they have no intention of returning to normal. Watch the crisis pile up. After vaccine its climate change militancy. Power outages, food rationing. War.

Vaccines contain tungsten, a potentially very lethal substance under certain levels of radiation. It accumulates quickly in the tungsten and creates heat, thus zapping o2 molecules and fucking up the atomic bond between both molecules. Not to mention, all the other nanoparticulate shit they'll put in there as slow killers, and not be held responsible for "adverse" effects by law.

Even hand sanitizer chemicals made by 4EGlobal in Mexico contained methanol instead of ethanol. Many were permanently blinded and some died. Mainstream reported 50 brands that had the 4E chemicals recalled.

Police in certain countries can now break into your house and shut down a small gathering of 3-4 people. That's tyranny. We're only in the 2nd wave, and they're already resisting peaceful and lawful protests in Australia. Small business is getting killed off. Physical money is getting destroyed. Schools are being run like Nazi camps. If you think that the trend will stop then you aren't paying attention and using your head.

You tell me why Gates flaunts that shit in public. Point is that he's done it. Dark web? Some of this stuff wasn't advertised out in the open, it was found and highlighted by other people. The idea that you'd not find any of their "predictions" disturbing given the circumstances makes me question if you even have an open mind rather than believing the official narrative at face value. Its not a Trump thing. Its not a left or right thing. Wake the f up


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Mister Abigail said:


> Where'd you go to Clown College?


No, I don't believe that we attended the same school. I would've remembered you


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, the guy who downplayed it the most caught the rona? Couldn't have happened to nicer guy.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> No, I don't believe that we attended the same school. I would've remembered you


Probably couldn’t see beyond your big, round nose.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I've studied and study under and with many History doctors and professors. People who have dedicated their lives to investigating, learning and teaching History, with a critical and scientific approach. None of them consider the coronavirus a hoax nor a conspiracy. What I know is people who have suffered the virus. But I'm pretty sure a bunch of people wearing tinfoil hats know what's going on actually. Pretty sure some of those are the same who say the Earth is flat and climate change don't exist. I wonder if, in the end, they are just so scared they need to invent an external enemy so they can blame all the uncertainties of the current world on them. 

Reading that ridiculous "article", it's really funny how they use a conference from "Médicos por la Verdad". These people are lunatics and spread flat out lies, as stated by this article (sorry for the language): FAKE | Los bulos que defiende la plataforma 'Médicos por la verdad’


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What are they sick with then?


I wouldn’t be surprised if he just made all of this up in order to have a “miraculous recovery with very few symptoms” just to show us how “harmless” this whole thing is.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

The_It_Factor said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if he just made all of this up in order to have a “miraculous recovery with very few symptoms” just to show us how “harmless” this whole thing is.


Thats what I worry about as well


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Liberals and conservatives, _both_ of you groups need to let go of the conspiracy thinking.

It's not Russia and there's no QAnon pedophile conspiracy. There's no "vaccine agenda", and there is also reason to be skeptical of the medical establishment which pushes drugs that are not approved on poor people, experiments on black people (think Tuskigee and dozens of sterilization programs over the years), and soldiers. Experimental Psychiatric drugs that produce the very symptoms that they're supposed to treat. And third world countries around the world especially when drugs aren't approved in the first world countries. Both are true but depending on what you take from the actual reality of what really happened. I support people who would be skeptical of a Corona vaccine tbh, but not because there's a secret agenda like some idiots claim - but because the rush is on to get a vaccine ASAP and that means potentially corners could get cut and we could get a sub-standard product.

With Corona, the viral load is a huge factor in what kinds of symptoms someone has. I've known 30 year old men die from Corona, and I've seen 80 year olds recover and experience only mild symptoms. Trump's will go either way, but the only important fact here is that he got infected. So Trump could die, or he could stay alive and only experience mild symptoms, or could get near death and survive etc.

if he dies, then some people will feel validated that it's as dangerous as they think it is. If he recovers after only mild symptoms, others will be validated that it's "just like the flu". Both are true, and both are false since they both fit within the HUGE spectrum of what Corona has shown itself to be like.

Well, it's both. It's dangerous _and_ it's mild. It all depends on how bad your initial exposure was, your existing health conditions, the medical treatment you got, etc etc.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> Liberals and conservatives, _both_ of you groups need to let go of the conspiracy thinking.
> 
> It's not Russia and there's no QAnon pedophile conspiracy. There's no "vaccine agenda", and there is also reason to be skeptical of the medical establishment which pushes drugs that are not approved on poor people, experiments on black people (think Tuskigee and dozens of sterilization programs over the years), and soldiers. Experimental Psychiatric drugs that produce the very symptoms that they're supposed to treat. And third world countries around the world especially when drugs aren't approved in the first world countries. Both are true but depending on what you take from the actual reality of what really happened. I support people who would be skeptical of a Corona vaccine tbh, but not because there's a secret agenda like some idiots claim - but because the rush is on to get a vaccine ASAP and that means potentially corners could get cut and we could get a sub-standard product.
> 
> ...


Please read; The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Please read; The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion


What's it about?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Please read; The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion


Literally telling me to read one of the most anti-Semitic concoctions in history .. Like fuck off you idiot. Why do shitheads like you even exist.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311824418000207873








Coronavirus digest: Germany issues Europe travel warnings | DW | 01.10.2020


Germany has issued partial or full travel warnings for more than 10 European countries. Berlin also lifted a general travel warning for 160 countries outside the EU and will take further action on a case by case basis.




www.dw.com













Concerns mount as Iran gripped by third major COVID-19 wave


Authorities mobilising to implement restrictions across the country as alarm sounds on rising coronavirus cases.




www.aljazeera.com













COVID-19 in MN: New cases leap on strong testing


The newest numbers come a day after Minnesota passed 100,000 total cases of the disease, a reminder that the pandemic is far from over.




www.mprnews.org













Arizona reports 551 new COVID-19 cases, 19 deaths and relatively stable hospital numbers


Arizona reported 551 new COVID-19 cases and 19 new known deaths Friday as hospital metrics for the disease remain relatively stable.



www.azcentral.com













Illinois Coronavirus Updates: Chicago's Halloween Guidelines, Judge Denies Push for Fall Sports


Here are the latest updates on the coronavirus pandemic in Illinois today.




www.nbcchicago.com













Bottoms credits mask mandates for Georgia’s falling COVID-19 rate


Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms credited mask mandates like the city of Atlanta's for falling COVID-19 rates in Georgia




www.ajc.com


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> Literally telling me to read one of the most anti-Semitic concoctions in history .. Like fuck off you idiot. Why do shitheads like you even exist.


Never actually read the book. Probably got that factoid off Wikipedia before forming his own conclusion

Looks like I'm not the idiot here


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Never actually read the book. Probably got that factoid off Wikipedia before forming his own conclusion
> 
> Looks like I'm not the idiot here


The books a fake and you're a very simple and stupid man 

Very bottom rung of society. You're a fucking parrot without an original thought in your head


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The World Health Organization made a stunning claim, and I bet no one in America's mainstream media will pick up on it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312180625412038656
Around 750 million infections, and 1 million deaths, for a 0.13% fatality rate -- almost identical to the flu's often-cited 0.12% fatality rate.

Insanity.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

One of the replies to the above Tweet mentions an Economist article which reaches nearly the exact same conclusion:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312184840129667074


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> The books a fake and you're a very simple and stupid man
> 
> Very bottom rung of society. You're a fucking parrot without an original thought in your head


Another Wiki-believer that never actually read the book


Yawn


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Another Wiki-believer that never actually read the book
> 
> 
> Yawn


I promise you I've never wikipedia'dt he elders of zion

Simpleton


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> I promise you I've never wikipedia'dt he elders of zion
> 
> Simpleton


Lies


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Lies


What's your address


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

@Keister Fredrickson Are you familiar with the Dunning-Kruger effect?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wonder if he will take hydroxychloroquine if his conditions goes south.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

our amazing journos made a headline to announce it. lifes a bleach.. I give the media alot of shit but whoever came up with that wonderfully sarcastic headline is amazing lol


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Please read; The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion


Please, you're so full of excrement. _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_ was actually a red herring. Substitute "Sion" for "Zion", "Illuminati" for "Jews", and "cattle" for "*****", and you realize that the NWO is actually a shadow org run by occultists who believe that White people (exclusively Germanics, Nordics, and Anglo-Saxons) are a hybrid race of fallen angels and aliens.

I am fucking serious about that last part.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Never actually read the book. Probably got that factoid off Wikipedia before forming his own conclusion
> 
> Looks like I'm not the idiot here


You're a cockroach.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> You're a cockroach.


Better than being a blind Wikipedia Lemming


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

TerraRising said:


> Please, you're so full of excrement. _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_ was actually a red herring. Substitute "Sion" for "Zion", "Illuminati" for "Jews", and "cattle" for "*****", and you realize that the NWO is actually a shadow org run by occultists who believe that White people (exclusively Germanics, Nordics, and Anglo-Saxons) are a hybrid race of fallen angels and aliens.
> 
> I am fucking serious about that last part.


Did it take you 5 minutes to google all that?

Worst interpretation I've heard in a while


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Why are you all still entertaining this fool?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Mister Abigail said:


> Why are you all still entertaining this fool?


Because he's teaching me how to be a proper Facebook tinfoiler in case I ever get bored.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I still can't believe people lied about hydroxychloroquine being ineffective, even dangerous, just to attack the president. They literally cost tens of thousands of lives to score a few political points. Insanity.


Hey I know you've been dying to be quoted by me 

So here's one just for you 

Great post. Aged very well


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like once the good mods left, like Liner and Clique, this forum has really turned into the worst of all other forums who at least still clear out their cockroaches once in a while, but then that infestation continues to grow here. 

I'm out.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Looks like once the good mods left, like Liner and Clique, this forum has really turned into the worst of all other forums who at least still clear out their cockroaches once in a while, but then that infestation continues to grow here.
> 
> I'm out.


You’ll be sorely missed.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Reaper said:


> Looks like once the good mods left, like Liner and Clique, this forum has really turned into the worst of all other forums who at least still clear out their cockroaches once in a while, but then that infestation continues to grow here.
> 
> I'm out.


So emotional.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The real Axel said:


> So emotional.


So unemotional that you're basically not even human.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Looks like once the good mods left, like Liner and Clique, this forum has really turned into the worst of all other forums who at least still clear out their cockroaches once in a while, but then that infestation continues to grow here.
> 
> I'm out.


Oh, shut up and debate someday, you drama queen.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312640658138685440
"Were doing a great job " 

"The numbers are great " 

"This effects virtually nobody "


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Need to order one of these


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Reaper said:


> Looks like once the good mods left, like Liner and Clique, this forum has really turned into the worst of all other forums who at least still clear out their cockroaches once in a while, but then that infestation continues to grow here.
> 
> I'm out.


I'm so sorry that you didn't find a Mod that you can go cry to

Hope you find another SJW haven where they falsely label people anti-semites before having an understanding of what's being discussed

Au revoir


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> View attachment 91557
> 
> Need to order one of these


And if Trump did his job to start with and dealt with the pandemic at the beginning instead of ignore it, we could be back to almost normal. So is Trump in on the hoax too?


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> And if Trump did his job to start with and dealt with the pandemic at the beginning instead of ignore it, we could be back to almost normal. So is Trump in on the hoax too?


Trump is a puppet. He's totally bought.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

"COVID PANDEMIC"
I'm NOT Scared one bit. In fact, I don't even wear a Mask when I go shopping and I hv never been in contact with anyone that's ever had it. 🙄🙄


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> "COVID PANDEMIC"
> I'm NOT Scared one bit. In fact, I don't even wear a Mask when I go shopping and I hv never been in contact with anyone that's ever had it. 🙄🙄


Are you autistic or suffer from some sort of developmental disability? 

I'd prefer to know before insulting you


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Trump is a puppet. He's totally bought.


*ALL OF HOLLYWOOD Has been bought out. You know.... the Illuminati and the Masons... etc.. Even Most of our presidents were Masons at some point. It's called "Selling their souls to the devil to become famous"... *



Chip Kelly said:


> Are you autistic or suffer from some sort of developmental disability?
> 
> I'd prefer to know before insulting you


Insult me all you want... Wouldn't bother me none.....
I'm Just a normal human being that has not had a Flu shot in 11 yrs and never once caught the flu either.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Insult me all you want... Wouldn't bother me none.....
> I'm Just a normal human being that has not had a Flu shot in 11 yrs and never once caught the flu either.


You didn't answer my question about the autism or developmental disabilities


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> You didn't answer my question about the autism or developmental disabilities


I am Neither of those options, Sir. 
Like I said, I'm a Normal 28 year old Woman. Nothing wrong what so ever. I Work 2 Jobs, Have a Vehicle, And a Boyfriend.
And If you think having to insult someone just because of their Opinion on the matter makes you happy bout yourself, then that's just Wrong. Perhaps next time you shouldn't say anything at all and just let me state my Own opinions. I'll respect yours so long as YOU respect mine. Thank You and Have a Good evening.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I am Neither of those options, Sir.
> Like I said, I'm a Normal 28 year old Woman. Nothing wrong what so ever. I Work 2 Jobs, Have a Vehicle, And a Boyfriend.
> And If you think having to insult someone just because of their Opinion on the matter makes you happy bout yourself, then that's just Wrong. Perhaps next time you shouldn't say anything at all and just let me state my Own opinions. I'll respect yours so long as YOU respect mine. Thank You and Have a Good evening.


No I think not wearing a mask in public places where people are buying things that are going to be ingested, all because you want to be willfully ignorant is dangerous and incredibly stupid 

That's why I asked about the autism and disabilities 

Because the decisions you make, make it look like there's an issue with your ability to make decisions


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> No I think not wearing a mask in public places where people are buying things that are going to be ingested, all because you want to be willfully ignorant is dangerous and incredibly stupid
> 
> That's why I asked about the autism and disabilities
> 
> Because the decisions you make, make it look like there's an issue with your ability to make decisions


Only thing I have that prevents me is Asthma. I've had Asthma all my life


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Only thing I have that prevents me is Asthma. I've had Asthma all my life


Wow


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

B


The Soul Priestess said:


> I am Neither of those options, Sir.
> Like I said, I'm a Normal 28 year old Woman. Nothing wrong what so ever. I Work 2 Jobs, Have a Vehicle, And a Boyfriend.
> And If you think having to insult someone just because of their Opinion on the matter makes you happy bout yourself, then that's just Wrong. Perhaps next time you shouldn't say anything at all and just let me state my Own opinions. I'll respect yours so long as YOU respect mine. Thank You and Have a Good evening.


It's fine to have your own opinions just don't be surprised when people think you're stupid when you give them.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

The Soul Priestess said:


> *ALL OF HOLLYWOOD Has been bought out. You know.... the Illuminati and the Masons... etc.. Even Most of our presidents were Masons at some point. It's called "Selling their souls to the devil to become famous"... *


Presidents are window dressing and convenient scapegoats.






Bet this guy is just an uneducated tin-foil hatter eh?


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Presidents are window dressing and convenient scapegoats.


I don't care to watch politics anyways. As if we don't have enough going on in our world as it is.



A PG Attitude said:


> B
> 
> 
> It's fine to have your own opinions just don't be surprised when people think you're stupid when you give them.


Eh.... I'm used to the negative ccomments I receive. 



Chip Kelly said:


> Wow


I'm 28 And I've been told I was born 5 weeks early... Born not breathing and then Spent the first 7/8 yrs of my life in and out of Hospitals.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chip Kelly said:


> You didn't answer my question about the autism or developmental disabilities


And here's more ableist bullshit from you. No matter who you're addressing, this is your final resort. Like do you have anything else? Or just being a fucking ableist tool the only thing you have in your reportoire.

This is the problem with you liberals as a whole. You pretend to actually give a shit about people, but deep down, you're just as bad as the conservatives and will always side with them when push comes to shove because you can't handle criticism for being bigoted in your own ways like those conservatives. You give yourself the pass to be an intolerant PoS in your own way. Now you can cry ableism at me again, but it doesn't bother me. A tool like you, will always be a tool.

Hopefully in time, you'll realize how to grow as a person, but somehow I don't think that's possible. keep crying over your fucking "right to muh free speech" nonsense - at this point in time, all it has become is a tool for wannabe proto-fascists and bigots.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Reaper said:


> And here's more ableist bullshit from you. No matter who you're addressing, this is your final resort. Like do you have anything else? Or just being a fucking ableist tool the only thing you have in your reportoire.
> 
> This is the problem with you liberals as a whole. You pretend to actually give a shit about people, but deep down, you're just as bad as the conservatives and will always side with them when push comes to shove because you can't handle criticism for being bigoted in your own ways like those conservatives. You give yourself the pass to be an intolerant PoS in your own way. Now you can cry ableism at me again, but it doesn't bother me. A tool like you, will always be a tool.
> 
> Hopefully in time, you'll realize how to grow as a person, but somehow I don't think that's possible. keep crying over your fucking "right to muh free speech" nonsense - at this point in time, all it has become is a tool for wannabe proto-fascists and bigots.


You literally make shit up in your head and then go forward from 

Somebody with asthma refusing to wear a mask in grocery stores is a fucking idiot full stop. 

I don't care about your dear diary entries.

Not a liberal or conservative btw. I make fun of all morons equally. I don't cry about free speech. Again you're just making things up

You have this weird thing you do, where you need to assign ppl to groups so you can categorize them by what you believe about those groups. 



You're an insufferable twat. You're also a giant hypocrite who has zero consistency. 


Find an anti Muslim ableist website and be done with it


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> You literally make shit up in your head and then go forward from
> 
> Somebody with asthma refusing to wear a mask in grocery stores is a fucking idiot full stop.
> 
> ...


When U have asthma and have to wear a mask for 8+ hours, By the time You can take it off the Lungs are sore from trying to breath in the masks.... Which is why it's not Mandated for me to wear one if I'm a customer walking into a Grocery store. As a Worker We ha e to wear one, But some of us wear ours below our noses so that we CAN Breath, Its get way to hot at the work place sometimes.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

And I don't ever make fun of people. Or Judge anyone by what they do or Don't do. It's like that saying goes...
"If you don't have anything nice to say then.. DON'T say anything at all"


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> When U have asthma and have to wear a mask for 8+ hours, By the time You can take it off the Lungs are sore from trying to breath in the masks.... Which is why it's not Mandated for me to wear one if I'm a customer walking into a Grocery store. As a Worker We ha e to wear one, But some of us wear ours below our noses so that we CAN Breath, Its get way to hot at the work place sometimes.


It doesn't take 8 hours to shop

And you already outted yourself as an idiot when you said the virus is a hoax and that's why you don't wear your mask while shopping

You're purposely endangering yourself and others because you choose to be an ignorant person

I dislike you and think you're awful


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> When U have asthma and have to wear a mask for 8+ hours, By the time You can take it off the Lungs are sore from trying to breath in the masks.... Which is why it's not Mandated for me to wear one if I'm a customer walking into a Grocery store. As a Worker We ha e to wear one, But some of us wear ours below our noses so that we CAN Breath, Its get way to hot at the work place sometimes.


Your real issue is a condition called “Idonwannaitis”. Besides, if you are that bad that you can’t wear a mask for 20 minutes in the grocery store you REALLY need to be home.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> It doesn't take 8 hours to shop
> 
> And you already outted yourself as an idiot when you said the virus is a hoax and that's why you don't wear your mask while shopping
> 
> ...


I work 8+ hours. Not shopping. And I don't care if u don't like me. 😌. You don't have to keep talking to me and I would be okay with that.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I work 8+ hours. Not shopping. And I don't care if u don't like me. 😌. You don't have to keep talking to me and I would be okay with that.


I can't even

Again, wow. Just wow


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> I can't even
> 
> Again, wow. Just wow


Karens are unable to be reasoned with.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> Your real issue is a condition called “Idonwannaitis”. Besides, if you are that bad that you can’t wear a mask for 20 minutes in the grocery store you REALLY need to be home.


I'm done with this subject. 😑


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I'm done with this subject. 😑


You opened the door, should have kept it shut.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotland likely to be in lockdown again for 2 weeks from Friday. Just watch mass unemployed and shops and business closing. Becoming a fucking farce now.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> You opened the door, should have kept it shut.


I can't have My Own opinions "respected" just like I respect YOUR Guy's opinions? Really?
😒


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> You opened the door, should have kept it shut.


No...Instead, he would rather Bash me just because I don't care to wear a mask?! 😒


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

The Soul Priestess said:


> No...Instead, he would rather Bash me just because I don't care to wear a mask?! 😒












The visual that comes to mind when the self-appointed mask police start pointing fingers


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I can't have My Own opinions "respected" just like I respect YOUR Guy's opinions? Really?
> 😒





The Soul Priestess said:


> No...Instead, he would rather Bash me just because I don't care to wear a mask?! 😒





Keister Fredrickson said:


> View attachment 91618
> 
> 
> The visual that comes to mind when the self-appointed mask police start pointing fingers


Selfish people like the two of you are the reason we are still in this mess, not some lame ass conspiracy theories which are not real. This shit is real. If it wasn’t, I would be out there protesting myself.

I know personally two people that have had this. My friend’s sister still has issues with breathing and had some heart damage. She was in perfect health before with no preexisting conditions, ran marathons and such. Now she has to catch her breath walking to the mailbox. But she fared better than my wife’s cousin’s father-in-law. We didn’t have the opportunity to go to his funeral due to restrictions. He had a nurse who thankfully allowed him to FaceTime his grandkids and children to say goodbye, otherwise he died alone. That’s a horrible way to go.

As for me, I was informed two weeks ago I am now taking a 15% pay cut at my job. I’m a quality assurance director for a regional bank. But at least I still have a job. Effective at the end of October about 300 people in my building are having their jobs eliminated. Most of those positions are most likely not coming back.

Across the country this is now the reality as white collar, middle class jobs are going away. We were seeing this with small businesses, retail, and restaurant gigs but now companies like Wells Fargo and Goldman Sachs are laying people off. The airlines are looking to do the same. Eventually once protections go away, we will see evictions and mortgage foreclosures. Most landlords use your rent to pay their mortgage. People that can’t pay rent and can’t find jobs sit for months and the landlords fall behind on their mortgage. Eventually the shit will hit the fan.

It didn’t have to be. We could be somewhat back to normal had our leadership taken this seriously. Your hero Trump has not, and he still doesn’t take this seriously. His ego is getting people killed.

For our Canadian neighbors, their government followed the guidelines and are getting back to normal so you can post stupid NWO black helicopter bullshit.

You have the right to your opinions, but we have the right to tell you that you are full of it. Feel free to clutch your pearls though. Just spare me your righteous outrage, I don’t have the patience anymore.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Selfish people like the two of you are the reason we are still in this mess, not some lame ass conspiracy theories which are not real. This shit is real. If it wasn’t, I would be out there protesting myself.
> 
> I know personally two people that have had this. My friend’s sister still has issues with breathing and had some heart damage. She was in perfect health before with no preexisting conditions, ran marathons and such. Now she has to catch her breath walking to the mailbox. But she fared better than my wife’s cousin’s father-in-law. We didn’t have the opportunity to go to his funeral due to restrictions. He had a nurse who thankfully allowed him to FaceTime his grandkids and children to say goodbye, otherwise he died alone. That’s a horrible way to go.
> 
> ...







I absolutely urge you to watch this. It will save me a lot of writing to address what you're talking about here.

Its not some lame ass conspiracy. It's very real. People are waking up and protesting all over the world. The virus (or a virus) doesn't have to be outright non-existent to be used as a Trojan horse to an agenda. I think there's an existing strain, engineered or not, exaggerated or not, that's conveniently furthering a tyrannical and pharmaceutical agenda.

Just wait until people start getting sick off vaccines and 5g, it'll be blamed on COVID (or an evolved version of it) and more bullshit restrictions and questionable PCR tests will be conducted. When that settles the Climate change clowns will take center stage to further tighten the noose. Bill Gates is already "warning" us of it.

I know that its hard to put down your rose-tinted glasses about the world and accept that our current state of affairs doesn't live and die with Donald Trump, but at some point you'll have no choice but to see it.Too many steps taken in the tyrannical direction to be coincidental.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The overall coronavirus infection fatality rate is _marginally_ higher than the typical seasonal flu, with a much greater age variance. We know who's at high risk, we know who's at practically zero risk, and we know every risk in between. It's time to stop pretending this is something it's not. It's time to stop with the silly lock downs, which are now blatantly politically motivated. It's time to erase the phrase "the new normal," and go back to the old normal.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Sweden, ladies and gentlemen . . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310584588885020672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310287261670535170

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310284111584677891


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> I absolutely urge you to watch this. It will save me a lot of writing to address what you're talking about here.
> 
> Its not some lame ass conspiracy. It's very real. People are waking up and protesting all over the world. The virus (or a virus) doesn't have to be outright non-existent to be used as a Trojan horse to an agenda. I think there's an existing strain, engineered or not, exaggerated or not, that's conveniently furthering a tyrannical and pharmaceutical agenda.
> 
> ...





WrestleFAQ said:


> The overall coronavirus infection fatality rate is _marginally_ higher than the typical seasonal flu, with a much greater age variance. We know who's at high risk, we know who's at practically zero risk, and we know every risk in between. It's time to stop pretending this is something it's not. It's time to stop with the silly lock downs, which are now blatantly politically motivated. It's time to erase the phrase "the new normal," and go back to the old normal.





WrestleFAQ said:


> Sweden, ladies and gentlemen . . .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310584588885020672
> ...











Sweden's COVID Policy Didn't Create Herd Immunity


Rather than imposing a hard lockdown in March as other countries did, the Scandinavian nation relied on individual responsibility to stop the spread of the deadly coronavirus.




www.webmd.com





Sweden really didn’t accomplish what it set out to do. And in the United States to accomplish herd immunity you are looking at 70% of the population. Considering the percentage of seniors alone, we can’t protect everyone. Estimates would put our death toll at 3-10 million people. Little bit higher than your average flu. If you find that acceptable go for it.

Let’s be clear. I understand lockdowns hurt business. No question I want life to go back to normal. I want to hit the casino again. I want to have no problem with my kids sleeping over at a friend’s house. But the bottom line is until we get the virus addressed and resolved that will not happen. And no amount of “Don’t live in fear” will change that. Until people are comfortable with going out and about, forget it.

But the conspiracy theorists and gung-ho ones are ironically making it worse. To satisfy the need to stay open businesses are mandating masks like you do shirts and shoes. Then the male and female Karens throw a tantrum because they feel the mask is a violation of their rights. They are trying to get a vaccine out as quickly as possible but serious concerns about getting it out too fast and people are rightly concerned.

You are not helping.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> I absolutely urge you to watch this. It will save me a lot of writing to address what you're talking about here.
> 
> Its not some lame ass conspiracy. It's very real. People are waking up and protesting all over the world. The virus (or a virus) doesn't have to be outright non-existent to be used as a Trojan horse to an agenda. I think there's an existing strain, engineered or not, exaggerated or not, that's conveniently furthering a tyrannical and pharmaceutical agenda.
> 
> ...


From What I've seen or rather heard here in Ohio, The People who have died Were Seniors and People that had Low immune systems/ Already had underlying health Issue's. I watched a Video weeks ago of this Lady who is a Nurse and so is her husband. They both said that Their Hospitals were NOT overflowing with patients. I've even asked 3 nurses that came into my workplace and even they said that they were so low on patients that Their hours were cut and even had to send some of the Nurses and doctors home because of the lack of Patients. I personally Don't believe everything the Media says. That same lady even admitted that they HAD the Medicine to Heal people of this "Virus". But once the government found out they made them stop. Why? BECAUSE THATS HOW THE GOVERNMENT Works. They Want to constantly be in control of every....little...detail about our lives.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> People that had Low immune systems/ Already had underlying health Issue's.



....

Issues* btw









The Soul Priestess said:


> . I've had Asthma all my life




....




The Soul Priestess said:


> was born 5 weeks early... Born not breathing and then Spent the first 7/8 yrs of my life in and out of Hospitals.




...







The Soul Priestess said:


> "COVID PANDEMIC"
> I'm NOT Scared one bit. In fact, I don't even wear a Mask when I go shopping and I hv never been in contact with anyone that's ever had it. 🙄🙄







This is the level of brainpower that the average hoaxer possesses


I mean, good grief Charlie Brown


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Sweden's COVID Policy Didn't Create Herd Immunity
> 
> 
> Rather than imposing a hard lockdown in March as other countries did, the Scandinavian nation relied on individual responsibility to stop the spread of the deadly coronavirus.
> ...


Ignores video and keeps going on as if this is just about wearing masks. Your masters must be proud of you


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Ignores video and keeps going on as if this is just about wearing masks. Your masters must be proud of you
> 
> View attachment 91631


Obviously you don’t need a mask with your head so far up your ass it rubs your liver.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Obviously you don’t need a mask with your head so far up your ass it rubs your liver.


I don't need one because I'm not an obedient sheep


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> I don't need one because I'm not an obedient sheep


Your mask is tinfoil. There is no conspiracy other then the nonsense you folks peddle. And your garbage makes things worse. Self fulfilling prophecy if you will.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> ....
> 
> Issues* btw
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have asthma BUT I hv it under control. Eating organically/Healthy. Working out (yes, that means going to a gym) I have not had to use inhalers in 4 years. Haven't had ANY kind of shots in over 10 yrs.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> I don't need one because I'm not an obedient sheep


👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Yeah, I have asthma BUT I hv it under control. Eating organically/Healthy. Working out (yes, that means going to a gym) I have not had to use inhalers in 4 years. Haven't had ANY kind of shots in over 10 yrs.


You're too slow to follow what's being said and suggested 

You dont see why catching covid could be potentially troubling for a person with breathing issues since the moment they were born? 

You can keep "not being a sheep" but if you play stupid games you might win stupid prizes 

Good luck daffy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeez, is it THAT hard for some folks (who don't have severe medical conditions or major breathing problems) to wear a fucking mask when they're out in public around other groups of people, especially indoors?

Honestly, I HATE having to wear a mask when I go to some place outside of the house. It's a big reason why I pretty much stay home most of the time. I MISS seeing faces of other people (especially women) when I go out in public. Hell, I don't even like seeing my own family members (and some other friendly people that I know too) wear masks because I'd rather see THEIR faces. 

HOWEVER, I'm willing enough to wear a mask because I don't want to (possibly) spread the virus to any innocent person; ESPECIALLY to my family, friends, and co-workers. The only time where I don't wear a mask is when I clock out and walk back outside to my car (respectfully keeping my distance from other strangers). I pretty much frequently leave the house to go work at the library. The other rare cases where I've gone to other locations where I had to wear a mask were when I had to get gas for my car at a gas station, occasionally go out with family members to eat out at restaurants, and that one vacation trip last month to the Florida Keys with some of my family.

I completely understand that there's a pandemic still going on, and that wearing a mask is necessary for now in order to reduce the number of infection-cases. I really believe that the sooner we deal with taking measures against the virus by wearing a mask, the sooner that the pandemic can finally come to an end, and the sooner that we can go back to our old lives where we can go out in public showing our faces again.

If you're not willing enough to protect other people from any possible infections by wearing a mask, then can you just stay fucking home then so that we can just get through the pandemic sooner already?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So according to the newest numbers from today for the USA 215,627 people have died from or with Covid-19 - these are 2,8 % of the allegedly 7,713,057 infected in the US. This means that since the outbreak of the so-called pandemic 0,067 % of all US citizen have died because of "Corona".

Source: Coronavirus Update (Live): 35,988,737 Cases and 1,053,065 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, is it THAT hard for some folks (who don't have severe medical conditions or major breathing problems) to wear a fucking mask when they're out in public around other groups of people, especially indoors?
> 
> Honestly, I HATE having to wear a mask when I go to some place outside of the house. It's a big reason why I pretty much stay home most of the time. I MISS seeing faces of other people (especially women) when I go out in public. Hell, I don't even like seeing my own family members (and some other friendly people that I know too) wear masks because I'd rather see THEIR faces.
> 
> ...


You're in for quite a wakeup call a year from now


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Yeah, I have asthma BUT I hv it under control. Eating organically/Healthy. Working out (yes, that means going to a gym) I have not had to use inhalers in 4 years. Haven't had ANY kind of shots in over 10 yrs.


Then I have to assume you’re lying about masks. I have moderate asthma and use an inhaler daily. I wear a mask any time I go to a public place, including places for work that require me to wear the mask for a couple of hours at a time, and I don’t have any issues with it.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Your mask is tinfoil. There is no conspiracy other then the nonsense you folks peddle. And your garbage makes things worse. Self fulfilling prophecy if you will.


The nation is heading into one of history's most fanatical dystopian technocracy and empire of legitimized euthanasia. If you can't see the stepping stones as they're happening then you're clearly watching too much mainstream news.

Enjoy your squalene and tungsten-filled vaccine shots. Hope it works out for ya


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

The_It_Factor said:


> Then I have to assume you’re lying about masks. I have moderate asthma and use an inhaler daily. I wear a mask any time I go to a public place, including places for work that require me to wear the mask for a couple of hours at a time, and I don’t have any issues with it.


As I said... the only time I HAVE to is while working.. and that is only like 5 hrs out of the day. Any other time when I go shopping I DO NOT wear a mask!
I have NOT run into nor do I personally know of anyone that has this "Virus".... Btw, The Beer "Corona" came first before all this. And secondly, If you look on the back of some cans, nothing specific, but even the word "Corona" is written in the Details on the can. Hmm...🤔
This world Is full of evil and I'm amazed at how many ppl are blinded to the fact that this whole "Virus" Is just like the Flu... Give or take a few more symptoms. FYI.... More ppl have died in War than they have with this "Pandemic".


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> The nation is heading into one of history's most fanatical dystopian technocracy and empire of legitimized euthanasia. If you can't see the stepping stones as they're happening then you're clearly watching too much mainstream news.
> 
> Enjoy your squalene and tungsten-filled vaccine shots. Hope it works out for ya


_Cheers_ 👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> As I said... the only time I HAVE to is while working.. and that is only like 5 hrs out of the day. Any other time when I go shopping I DO NOT wear a mask!
> I have NOT run into nor do I personally know of anyone that has this "Virus".... Btw, The Beer "Corona" came first before all this. And secondly, If you look on the back of some cans, nothing specific, but even the word "Corona" is written in the Details on the can. Hmm...🤔
> This world Is full of evil and I'm amazed at how many ppl are blinded to the fact that this whole "Virus" Is just like the Flu... Give or take a few more symptoms. FYI.... More ppl have died in War than they have with this "Pandemic".


I..... never mind


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

The_It_Factor said:


> I..... never mind


😏. Have a Good Day, Sir.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> 😏. Have a Good Day, Sir.


Speaking of war...

Thanks to Trump, the president you adore and voted for, with the exception of WW2, we have lost more lives to COVID then all other 20th and 21st century wars we have been in combined. That’s WW1, Korea, Vietnam, Desert Storm, Afghanistan, and Iraq. Let that sink in.

But let me guess, it’s not real and the dead are really actors from the same talent agency as Sandy Hook.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I don’t get how millions of people dying to this virus (along with the tragic impact that this unfortunately leaves to their families plus friends), and billions of people on the planet being negatively affected by the pandemic is supposed to be all a “hoax.”


----------



## mariopepper (Oct 31, 2018)

So many deaths in my counrtry.. I'm really scared now


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I don’t get how millions of people dying to this virus (along with the tragic impact that this unfortunately leaves to their families plus friends), and billions of people on the planet being negatively affected by the pandemic is supposed to be all a “hoax.”


People are getting sick for real, it's just not all from the "COVID" as lead to believe. PCR tests are a joke.

Flu makes people sick. Common cold makes people sick. Oxygen deprivation from masks makes people weaker. Blanket DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) orders from hospitals are killing people. Cancer and surgical necessity patients getting denied treatment is killing them. Vaccines and 5g will make people sicker and kill some... and so on...

One of these days you'll get it. Hopefully


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The Great Barrington Declaration -- a statement on the dangers of lock downs signed by over 200,000 people, including more than 20,000 scientists and doctors -- is being censored by Big Tech.

The usual group of clowns -- Reddit, Facebook, and Twitter -- are all blocking the link.

When you Google the brand term "Great Barrington Declaration," their site ranks below several articles critical of the declaration, including an article by a 20-something female with zero subject matter expertise. As someone who's made high eight-figures through search engine optimization, I can assure this is abnormal. Brand websites always rank first for their branded terms -- it's just common sense.

At this point, it's impossible for a reasonable person to conclude this whole pandemic isn't driven more by political agenda than health and science.

Anyway, here's a link to the Great Barrington Declaration.









Great Barrington Declaration and Petition


As infectious disease epidemiologists and public health scientists we have grave concerns about the damaging physical and mental health impacts of the prevailing COVID-19 policies, and recommend an approach we call Focused Protection




gbdeclaration.org


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The "Great Barrington" plan for reopening is championed as good for the poor. It's not.


Don't be fooled.




www.motherjones.com













Coronavirus: Health experts join global anti-lockdown movement


Scientists warn of the "devastating" effect of Covid-19 policies, calling for a return to normal for healthy people.



www.bbc.com













Climate Science Denial Network Behind Great Barrington Declaration – Byline Times


The ‘think-tank’ behind the Great Barrington Declaration is part-funded by right-wing American billionaire Charles Koch




bylinetimes.com





I don't doubt there are legit scientists that believe in herd immunity as the best course of action. But there is serious doubt to the legitimacy of the petition given the source of the funding.

Also dude, you forgot to delete the comments from the source of your copy/pasting. You are just getting sloppy in posting trollingpoint talking points in here now.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> At this point, it's impossible for a reasonable person to conclude this whole pandemic isn't driven more by political agenda than health and science.



Of course its impossible to deny, but some people will still prefer to stick their heads in the sand until it gets so bad that they'll have no choice but to admit it


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Folks, here's how you put together a respectable, credible conspiracy theory. It's factual, logical, and has a clear-cut motivation.

* Premise I*: Big Tech and the WHO are both submissive whores in bed with China. They serve China's every wish and command.
* Premise II*: Big Tech and the WHO both want indefinite lock downs.
* Conclusion*: China wants indefinite lock downs.

*Question*: Why would China want indefinite lock downs?
*Answer*: To destroy as much of the world's economy as possible, sans China, naturally. Getting Trump -- the only American politician with the bravado and decency to stand up to China -- out of office would be the cherry on top of the sundae. Let's remember that Trump took the U.S. economy to record heights -- a huge threat to China's goal of world economics dominance.

Let's remember two additional things:

*1*. China shills ran huge Astroturfed social media campaigns advocating for global lock downs, while shaming anyone against the idea. In light of the above scenario, it makes perfect sense why they would do this. You didn't think China shills were really concerned with the world's health, did you? 🤡

*2*. Arguably no one has benefited more from this lock down than China. Their economy has _actually grown_ during the pandemic, while the rest of the world's has shrunk -- some by more 10%. The country responsible for a global catastrophe has benefited the most from said catastrophe. COVID-19 has been quite the happy little accident for our Chinese friends, hasn't it?


Anyway, that's enough coronavirus musings from me for the day. I'll let the left-wing shills get back to their blind obedience and boot licking.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> The "Great Barrington" plan for reopening is championed as good for the poor. It's not.
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled.
> ...


The first link FriedTofu posted is the article from the 20-something non-expert I mentioned earlier. Google believes that when you search for "Great Barrington Declaration," that one girl's opinion piece is worthy of ranking above the very thing you're searching for, a site endorsed by 20,000+ experts. Pretty absurd, let's be real.

Imagine searching for a branded term like "Nike," and finding out Nike.com ranks below a series of articles from partisan websites on how awful and untrustworthy Nike is. It'd be a little suspect, wouldn't it? Like Google had an agenda.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> The "Great Barrington" plan for reopening is championed as good for the poor. It's not.
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled.
> ...


No question the pandemic is stressful on a lot of people, especially mentally. Lord knows I want things to go back to normal but until we address this it’s not going to happen.

And here in the United States if protecting the vulnerable includes people that are obese we would never hit herd immunity. Herd immunity requires 70% of the population to get a disease. The US alone has roughly half of its population as overweight/obese. Add about 15% of the population are seniors and we would never reach herd immunity.

They are correct with the stress and mental aspects of this. But the end result would be a disaster for herd immunity. It won’t be worth killing 3 to 10 million people here in the States. 



WrestleFAQ said:


> Folks, here's how you put together a respectable, credible conspiracy theory. It's factual, logical, and has a clear-cut motivation.
> 
> * Premise I*: Big Tech and the WHO are both submissive whores in bed with China. They serve China's every wish and command.
> * Premise II*: Big Tech and the WHO both want indefinite lock downs.
> ...


The only boot licker is you who fell for the musings of a progressive liberal NYC con man. Trump’s false bravado has done nothing regarding China but widen our trade gap with them. Meanwhile the rest of the world moves on with trying to address this and leave us behind. Trump is the reason we are in this mess.

And if China did attack us with a bioweapon (I’m reading between the lines), why has Trump done nothing to retaliate?

Too bad Trumpocrats have their heads up their ass. Makes it harder to accept reality. 



Keister Fredrickson said:


> Of course its impossible to deny, but some people will still prefer to stick their heads in the sand until it gets so bad that they'll have no choice but to admit it


I thought you said COVID was a hoax? You think it’s real now? Make up your mind or do you get your talking points from Trump too?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Folks, here's how you put together a respectable, credible conspiracy theory. It's factual, logical, and has a clear-cut motivation.
> 
> * Premise I*: Big Tech and the WHO are both submissive whores in bed with China. They serve China's every wish and command.
> * Premise II*: Big Tech and the WHO both want indefinite lock downs.
> ...


Who the fk wants indefinite lockdowns. You realize big tech such as airbnb that rely on travel are also suffering? You realize if people are poorer, advertising dollars are also hit?

How about you use your 8 figures earning from search engine optimization brain and think who wants to prevent any lockdowns from happening? Maybe it is the billionaires that are not making as much money as before wanting to sacrifice the working class to keep the economy running for themselves?

China wants your dear leader to remain as president because of the long term damage he is doing to American policies. The trade war he started has actually helped China more than America. He is even losing in his misguided view of trade surplus as the barometer of his trade war.

Remember to paraphrase when you copy and paste the next shillingpoint talking point in here again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> No question the pandemic is stressful on a lot of people, especially mentally. Lord knows I want things to go back to normal but until we address this it’s not going to happen.
> 
> And here in the United States if protecting the vulnerable includes people that are obese we would never hit herd immunity. Herd immunity requires 70% of the population to get a disease. The US alone has roughly half of its population as overweight/obese. Add about 15% of the population are seniors and we would never reach herd immunity.
> 
> They are correct with the stress and mental aspects of this. But the end result would be a disaster for herd immunity. It won’t be worth killing 3 to 10 million people here in the States.


I think there really is a small minority of scientists that believe in herd immunity as the least harm alternative. But I doubt there are that many of them as the declaration is suggesting. Seems like the climate change denial and smoking lobby scientists all over again. The issue is the difficulty in having instructions simple enough for everyone to ensure least amount of lives are affected from contracting the virus. Like you said, obesity is seen as high risk, but how many obese people would be content to be closed off in quarantine while others are living life as usual?

Also they are arguing against a lockdown that isn't even happening anymore. Most countries tried the lockdown and gave up after a few weeks. We are in the semi-open state in most countries after building up medical reserves. Seems suspicious there is none or minimal mention of masks wearing that is the one proven method of slowing the virus spread. Then again they want everyone to be infected so slowing the spread doesn't help their case.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> I think there really is a small minority of scientists that believe in herd immunity as the least harm alternative. But I doubt there are that many of them as the declaration is suggesting. Seems like the climate change denial and smoking lobby scientists all over again. The issue is the difficulty in having instructions simple enough for everyone to ensure least amount of lives are affected from contracting the virus. Like you said, obesity is seen as high risk, but how many obese people would be content to be closed off in quarantine while others are living life as usual?
> 
> Also they are arguing against a lockdown that isn't even happening anymore. Most countries tried the lockdown and gave up after a few weeks. We are in the semi-open state in most countries after building up medical reserves. Seems suspicious there is none or minimal mention of masks wearing that is the one proven method of slowing the virus spread. Then again they want everyone to be infected so slowing the spread doesn't help their case.


Right now I am working from home until probably sometime after the first of the year. My daughters are back to school starting last week in a hybrid format (2 days in class and the rest at home and they started at home because I had shoulder surgery in August and surgery messes with the immune system). My son is starting college from home and he won’t play football because the NCAA cancelled Division 3 football this fall. Since the pandemic I have eaten out three times total, all outside in patio seating. I miss monthly casino excursions with my dad and brother. But Dad needs oxygen so we’ve told him casino trips aren’t happening anytime soon. We limit the friends our kids see, those who have parents who don’t take this seriously don’t see our kids. But otherwise very little has changed as I don’t party at all so I’m not out until 2 AM. Most nights the family is home.

The truth is the folks who want to throw everything open toss a fit also on guidelines. Businesses have stepped up and said, “No mask, no service.” Restaurants, movie theaters, clubs, etc...have to adhere because otherwise people won’t go. Then they shut their doors and are another statistic. But those folks who have to have half-priced apps at TGI Friday’s throw a tantrum.

Our government failed. I have always made clear I will look out for myself and my family first. I will look out for me and myself alone. Trump made clear he doesn’t care about regular people like me, therefore I don’t care about his precious economy.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Right now I am working from home until probably sometime after the first of the year. My daughters are back to school starting last week in a hybrid format (2 days in class and the rest at home and they started at home because I had shoulder surgery in August and surgery messes with the immune system). My son is starting college from home and he won’t play football because the NCAA cancelled Division 3 football this fall. Since the pandemic I have eaten out three times total, all outside in patio seating. I miss monthly casino excursions with my dad and brother. But Dad needs oxygen so we’ve told him casino trips aren’t happening anytime soon. We limit the friends our kids see, those who have parents who don’t take this seriously don’t see our kids. But otherwise very little has changed as I don’t party at all so I’m not out until 2 AM. Most nights the family is home.
> 
> The truth is the folks who want to throw everything open toss a fit also on guidelines. Businesses have stepped up and said, “No mask, no service.” Restaurants, movie theaters, clubs, etc...have to adhere because otherwise people won’t go. Then they shut their doors and are another statistic. But those folks who have to have half-priced apps at TGI Friday’s throw a tantrum.
> 
> Our government failed. I have always made clear I will look out for myself and my family first. I will look out for me and myself alone. Trump made clear he doesn’t care about regular people like me, therefore I don’t care about his precious economy.


This is what the it's all a hoax/it's just the flu/anti mask/anti lockdown movement don't get. For every 5 people who sympathize with those views, 1 person will change their socializing/spending habits despite what the government says. Big business will dictate changes because acting as a superspreader platform for a novel virus is a potential legal disaster further down the line. That's enough to destroy millions of jobs - you only have to look at the impact on movie studios and movie theatres in 2020. And that's just one industry.

Where Trump failed was trying to dismiss something on such a complex, far reaching scale. Head in sand comes to mind. They held the narrative and threw it away.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I thought you said COVID was a hoax? You think it’s real now? Make up your mind or do you get your talking points from Trump too?


You pick and choose choose what you want to hear. If all you'll do is take things out of context and strawman argue then there's no point to discuss with you

I didn't say that people weren't getting sick. I said that PCR tests are a joke. People get the flu or other respiratory symptoms and it gets marked as COVID. Some hospitals are throwing around Blanket DNRs and its killing people. People are denied surgery and other medical treatment for unrelated diseases because of this lockdown bullshit. There might be an existing strain out there, but the amount of cases and deaths linked to it is exaggerated as fuck. Once the vaccines come out it'll lead to even more health complications and 5g certainly won't help. If you think that the amount of radiation waves emitting from those towers are healthy then you're completely clueless.

Keep throwing around the words "Hoax" and "tinfoil" if it fits your narrative. Real or not, the virus is being used to further a dystopian technocracy and legitimise euthanasia. Climate change regulations are next. Hope your rose-colored glasses are tight on your face because it'll be hard not to notice in a year from now


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DaSlacker said:


> This is what the it's all a hoax/it's just the flu/anti mask/anti lockdown movement don't get. For every 5 people who sympathize with those views, 1 person will change their socializing/spending habits despite what the government says. Big business will dictate changes because acting as a superspreader platform for a novel virus is a potential legal disaster further down the line. That's enough to destroy millions of jobs - you only have to look at the impact on movie studios and movie theatres in 2020. And that's just one industry.
> 
> Where Trump failed was trying to dismiss something on such a complex, far reaching scale. Head in sand comes to mind. They held the narrative and threw it away.


The retail and restaurant/hospitality are other examples. In the case of retail many brick and mortar stores were already in trouble. COVID sped up the retail apocalypse. One of my favorite music venues here recently announced it was closing. It just can’t stay open with not enough people willing to come out.

It’s also that way with sporting events. I watch soccer in England and see no fans or limited fan numbers. In the United States no fans for baseball, basketball, and hockey plus limited fab numbers for football. That hurts because the ticket takers, concession stand workers, and souvenir hawkers aren’t working. The restaurants and bars are hurting for business as folks aren’t going to the pub for a pint to watch. Hotels don’t sell as many rooms to opposing fans. The night life isn’t there either.

And to be honest, when it comes down to helping businesses it’s going to boil down to who is more beneficial and essential. I’d give the money to the airlines before I would the cruise companies for example. Airlines are more essential than cruise ships especially regarding business travel. The Trump administration has pushed the cruise industry to be saved more because Florida (a swing state with a Republican governor) depends heavily on the cruise lines for big bucks for tourism.

The financial sector is now feeling the pinch. Goldman Sachs is laying off people. Wells Fargo is talking up to possibly 30% of its workforce being shaved off. Many of those jobs are middle-to-upper class. I am probably a borderline upper executive for the regional bank I work at. I just had a 15% cut in my salary, although luckier then about 300 people in my building whose jobs are gone effective at the end of October. I am OK financially thanks to investments I have made and nurtured all these years. Plus I could live off the land in the extremely unlikely possibility of the complete collapse of society as a result of this clusterfuck. My wife’s parents are farmers, I can hunt and fish. It’s not going to reach that point but just in case.

For now, I can work from home and venture out once a week for groceries and other essentials. Until this virus goes away or we get a vaccine I’m content with that. 



Keister Fredrickson said:


> You pick and choose choose what you want to hear. If all you'll do is take things out of context and strawman argue then there's no point to discuss with you
> 
> I didn't say that people weren't getting sick. I said that PCR tests are a joke. People get the flu or other respiratory symptoms and it gets marked as COVID. Some hospitals are throwing around Blanket DNRs and its killing people. People are denied surgery and other medical treatment for unrelated diseases because of this lockdown bullshit. There might be an existing strain out there, but the amount of cases and deaths linked to it is exaggerated as fuck. Once the vaccines come out it'll lead to even more health complications and 5g certainly won't help. If you think that the amount of radiation waves emitting from those towers are healthy then you're completely clueless.
> 
> Keep throwing around the words "Hoax" and "tinfoil" if it fits your narrative. Real or not, the virus is being used to further a dystopian technocracy and legitimise euthanasia. Climate change regulations are next. Hope your rose-colored glasses are tight on your face because it'll be hard not to notice in a year from now


Hard to take you seriously with all this talk about 5G, radiation, and euthanasia. All that’s missing is the frogs turning gay.

At the beginning, surgeries and other non-essential procedures were held off to avoid overrunning the hospitals. New York City was an example as they had to turn people away when their hospitals were overrun. I did a year in Afghanistan where I saw makeshift field hospitals get put up in an hour. It hit home when I saw Samaritan’s Purse (Run by the family of the Reverend Billy Graham) put one up in Central Park.

I have no rose-colored glasses. I’m terrified with what I see and how people screwed this up. That’s why I keep a low profile. If I thought there was a conspiracy I would be fighting it. But folks like you aren’t helping.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I have no rose-colored glasses. I’m terrified with what I see and how people screwed this up. That’s why I keep a low profile. If I thought there was a conspiracy I would be fighting it. But folks like you aren’t helping.


No, you're not helping. Its because of people like you that this is allowed to happen. Sheep policing sheep

In Quebec, they ordered police in every school. They're attempting to brainwash children into falling in line. Its starting to become run like Nazi camps. They sent emails to parents about kids becoming VPCs. Its a joke

Like dude, you're free to believe whatever you want, but you'll be hit hardest once shit hits the fan. You still believe that this is a Trump thing. Jesus this is like believing that President Jack Tunney was actually in charge of the WWF. Trump is being used as a scapegoat and a distraction. Its all a clown show. 1% want their dystopian technocracy and they'll get it by playing you with mainstream media. Facebook, YouTube and Twitter will keep censoring the truth from you and you'll keep thinking that everything will magically go back to normal if enough people wear masks...

I repeat. YOU'RE part of the problem, and its unfortunate because you're a human being and you should want to preserve your freedoms. I don't even have an ounce of contempt for you, I just find it sad that we live in a world of voluntary ignorance


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> No, you're not helping. Its because of people like you that this is allowed to happen. Sheep policing sheep
> 
> In Quebec, they ordered police in every school. They're attempting to brainwash children into falling in line. Its starting to become run like Nazi camps. They sent emails to parents about kids becoming VPCs. Its a joke
> 
> ...


“No, you’re the problem.” I’m arguing with Pee Wee Herman here. “I know what you are but what am I.” Wow.

Ok, how exactly would you do with this? How would you address a pandemic for some is nothing and for others can be fatal? Keeping in mind that there is no guarantee of permanent immunity as people have caught this a second time. Not to mention herd immunity will kill millions.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Yikes.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> The retail and restaurant/hospitality are other examples. In the case of retail many brick and mortar stores were already in trouble. COVID sped up the retail apocalypse. One of my favorite music venues here recently announced it was closing. It just can’t stay open with not enough people willing to come out.
> 
> It’s also that way with sporting events. I watch soccer in England and see no fans or limited fan numbers. In the United States no fans for baseball, basketball, and hockey plus limited fab numbers for football. That hurts because the ticket takers, concession stand workers, and souvenir hawkers aren’t working. The restaurants and bars are hurting for business as folks aren’t going to the pub for a pint to watch. Hotels don’t sell as many rooms to opposing fans. The night life isn’t there either.
> 
> ...



I want to add to this, Covid and the riots have completely destroyed brick and mortar, restaurants, small businesses and many open markets and odd jobs. Many places will not be reopening due to either being destroyed or because of covid.

Yet who's stocks are rising? Amazon and now Amazon is building more warehouses to suck up all those now unemployed and broke people. It's a buyers market now because people all need jobs. Regardless of who's in office for the next decade jobs will be in decline and unemployment will increase. If there's ever been a case for more automation it's now with the bug. 

The people and companies that have benefited the most have all supported the protests and supported the economy being open while their profits are protected by being mostly online. 

2020 has been a blessing for big business, kill the competition, lay off employees and restructure and now people will be happy to work shit jobs just to have a paycheck. 

You won't be seeing mexicans at home depot if this continues, it will be college students, former small business owners, laid off workers and people with medical bills.

It wouldn't even shock me to see our shady agricultural and manufacturing centers justify keeping illegals because they'll say they cannot afford to pay minimum wage. So much for that 15 dollar an hour hike people were predicting.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Mister Abigail said:


> If @Keister Fredrickson and @The Soul Priestess figured out how to make a baby, would the resulting child be so dense that it’d form a black
> 
> 
> BruiserKC said:
> ...


All the evidence is out there. You have a brain, use it. It doesn't take a genius to figure out where we're headed with all of this


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> All the evidence is out there. You have a brain, use it. It doesn't take a genius to figure out where we're headed with all of this


It gets very hard to distinguish between lies and truth when you have been lied to your whole life. The systematic education starts in kindergarten - this is a natural psycic self-defense reaction.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Strategic Intelligence | World Economic Forum


Strategic insights and contextual intelligence from the World Economic Forum. Explore and monitor the issues and forces driving transformational change across economies, industries and systems.




intelligence.weforum.org












Why AI needs a physical body to reach its potential


'Social AI will need to be realised in robots with bodies. How could a software box have a subjective viewpoint of, and in, the physical world, the world that humans inhabit?'




www.weforum.org












Amazon introduces Amazon One, a way to pay with your palm when entering stores


If users don't understand how the technology works, critics fear the device could become another physical touchpoint where COVID-19 and other diseases are transmitted.




www.weforum.org


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> All the evidence is out there. You have a brain, use it. It doesn't take a genius to figure out where we're headed with all of this


So you refuse to answer how YOU would handle it. Good to know.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> You pick and choose choose what you want to hear. If all you'll do is take things out of context and strawman argue then there's no point to discuss with you
> 
> I didn't say that people weren't getting sick. I said that PCR tests are a joke. People get the flu or other respiratory symptoms and it gets marked as COVID. Some hospitals are throwing around Blanket DNRs and its killing people. People are denied surgery and other medical treatment for unrelated diseases because of this lockdown bullshit. There might be an existing strain out there, but the amount of cases and deaths linked to it is exaggerated as fuck. Once the vaccines come out it'll lead to even more health complications and 5g certainly won't help. If you think that the amount of radiation waves emitting from those towers are healthy then you're completely clueless.
> 
> Keep throwing around the words "Hoax" and "tinfoil" if it fits your narrative. Real or not, the virus is being used to further a dystopian technocracy and legitimise euthanasia. Climate change regulations are next. Hope your rose-colored glasses are tight on your face because it'll be hard not to notice in a year from now


I agree with everything This Man Says... Because he DOES Speak the truth. Everything You say, Fredrick, I believe to be true as well. Some just aren't willing to accept what's really true because they've had the "Wool" pulled over their eyes most of their lives.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> No, you're not helping. Its because of people like you that this is allowed to happen. Sheep policing sheep
> 
> In Quebec, they ordered police in every school. They're attempting to brainwash children into falling in line. Its starting to become run like Nazi camps. They sent emails to parents about kids becoming VPCs. Its a joke
> 
> ...


This might be one of the most idioitc posts I've ever read. And I've seen paragraphs from the Trump troll in the other threads.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I agree with everything This Man Says... Because he DOES Speak the truth. Everything You say, Fredrick, I believe to be true as well. Some just aren't willing to accept what's really true because they've had the "Wool" pulled over their eyes most of their lives.


Like the Trump brand wool pulled over your eyes? BTW, it’s probably made in Jina.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> This might be one of the most idioitc posts I've ever read. And I've seen paragraphs from the Trump troll in the other threads.


Thank you for your irrelevant input.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> So you refuse to answer how YOU would handle it. Good to know.


 Educate on natural forms of staying healthy and strengthen immune system. Provide assistance centers ONLY for the vulnerable like over 60+ and immuno-suppressed. Not only for this supposed OVID strain but also the common flu and other infections that threaten life. Leave those with properly functioning immune systems alone to conduct their every day lives in peace.

Get the cops out of schools

A new solid currency
Citizens have the right to be armed 
Take the monopoly on electricity and bust it up.
Educate outside the mainstream propaganda machine.

Abolish the smartmeter rollout and the 5g and lesser evils in those frequencies. Big pharma will need to be dealt with severely and publicly. Return to fibre hardlines

Abolish inheritance laws and try insurers for theft.

Open up Switzerland and the Vatican, arrest the vermins and reclaim the stolen gold.

Halt robot deployment where such deployment enslaves man.

That's a start


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the non maskers make me really sad. trump sucks, and unfortunately, so do far too many others.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Educate on natural forms of staying healthy and strengthen immune system. Provide assistance centers ONLY for the vulnerable like over 60+ and immuno-suppressed. Not only for this supposed OVID strain but also the common flu and other infections that threaten life. Leave those with properly functioning immune systems alone to conduct their every day lives in peace.


I will not address the rest of your post (although I am a gun owner). 

The problem with this particular virus is we don’t have the evidence of whether or not a strong immune system make the difference. Some people who have co-morbidities don’t even get sick. People in perfect health die alone in a hospital with no family to comfort them. Yes, it’s important to be healthy and to have a strong immune system but we don’t know if it matters in this case. 

As for people with those strong immune systems, they bring the virus home to their less fortunate family members. As a parent, I speak from personal experience that kids bring home from school more then report cards and permission slips for field trips. You aren’t protecting the vulnerable.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> I will not address the rest of your post (although I am a gun owner).
> 
> The problem with this particular virus is we don’t have the evidence of whether or not a strong immune system make the difference. Some people who have co-morbidities don’t even get sick. People in perfect health die alone in a hospital with no family to comfort them. Yes, it’s important to be healthy and to have a strong immune system but we don’t know if it matters in this case.
> 
> As for people with those strong immune systems, they bring the virus home to their less fortunate family members. As a parent, I speak from personal experience that kids bring home from school more then report cards and permission slips for field trips. You aren’t protecting the vulnerable.


Yeah, it’s pretty crazy. There was a news article about a college basketball player here in NC that died of it at age 19. Again, college athlete. There was also a story about an 18 year old kid that was in the hospital for 3 months after having a HEART ATTACK due to the way Covid thickens your blood and impacts your heart. He was morbidly obese, but still, just a teenager.

At the same time, there are these hopeful stories of 90-some year olds recovering from it just fine.

There’s obviously genetic components at play here, but we haven’t yet figured all of that out yet, which is why I’m too scared to risk it. It sucks not being able to go to the local sports bar I’ve been going to every year for NFL (it’s open, I’m just not gonna go), but it is what it is.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Thank you for your irrelevant input.


When you make stupid posts you get stupid responses.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> When you make stupid posts you get stupid responses.


When you interpret insightful posts as being stupid then you re being completely ignorant.

Thanks again for another pointless contribution to this thread


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I will not address the rest of your post (although I am a gun owner).
> 
> The problem with this particular virus is we don’t have the evidence of whether or not a strong immune system make the difference. Some people who have co-morbidities don’t even get sick. People in perfect health die alone in a hospital with no family to comfort them. Yes, it’s important to be healthy and to have a strong immune system but we don’t know if it matters in this case.
> 
> As for people with those strong immune systems, they bring the virus home to their less fortunate family members. As a parent, I speak from personal experience that kids bring home from school more then report cards and permission slips for field trips. You aren’t protecting the vulnerable.


We've dealt with viruses for decades. People have also died of the flu and other diseases. Did we kill small businesses, halt crucial surgical appointments and cancer treatment, force people to wear germ and carbon dioxide backpacks on their faces in public, assign police in schools, force people to stay at home, prevent people from traveling to see their loved ones, order blanket DNRs in emergency rooms, mass censor social media, coerce people into taking dangerous vaccines because of it? No.

Whether this is real or not, it's being used as a trojan horse to usher in a dystopian technocracy. Its so clear as day its not even funny. Give it a few months and they'll use the NDAA to impliment Marshall law. Its all coming. Climate change. Fuel and food rations, terrorism, War. All new regulations implemented 
in baby steps to enslave us, all in the name of health and sustainable development. Just watch


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dude, the Corona virus/pandemic is fucking REAL.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> We've dealt with viruses for decades. People have also died of the flu and other diseases. Did we kill small businesses, halt crucial surgical appointments and cancer treatment, force people to wear germ and carbon dioxide backpacks on their faces in public, assign police in schools, force people to stay at home, prevent people from traveling to see their loved ones, order blanket DNRs in emergency rooms, mass censor social media, coerce people into taking dangerous vaccines because of it? No.
> 
> Whether this is real or not, it's being used as a trojan horse to usher in a dystopian technocracy. Its so clear as day its not even funny. Give it a few months and they'll use the NDAA to impliment Marshall law. Its all coming. Climate change. Fuel and food rations, terrorism, War. All new regulations implemented
> in baby steps to enslave us, all in the name of health and sustainable development. Just watch


I am impressed that you can type all that with your body mummified in tin foil. Choose to be selfish all you want. And you forgot about the gay frogs.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, the Corona virus/pandemic is fucking REAL.


He has the luxury of living in a nation that listened to science and the experts. Canada has seen only less then 10,000 deaths. So he can afford to act stupid.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I am impressed that you can type all that with your body mummified in tin foil. Choose to be selfish all you want. And you forgot about the gay frogs.


Tinfoil won't do shit against 5g millimeter waves. You'd need a faraday cage, or you'd need to paint your walls with shungite powder. Or, get the fuck out of your city and go live in the wild away from the towers.

If you're going to resort to lame/predictable insults as responses, at least don't sound so outdated.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, the Corona virus/pandemic is fucking REAL.


Yeah, and Tyranny is also real.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> We've dealt with viruses for decades. People have also died of the flu and other diseases. Did we kill small businesses, halt crucial surgical appointments and cancer treatment, force people to wear germ and carbon dioxide backpacks on their faces in public, assign police in schools, force people to stay at home, prevent people from traveling to see their loved ones, order blanket DNRs in emergency rooms, mass censor social media, coerce people into taking dangerous vaccines because of it? No.
> 
> Whether this is real or not, it's being used as a trojan horse to usher in a dystopian technocracy. Its so clear as day its not even funny. Give it a few months and they'll use the NDAA to impliment Marshall law. Its all coming. Climate change. Fuel and food rations, terrorism, War. All new regulations implemented
> in baby steps to enslave us, all in the name of health and sustainable development. Just watch


If you really believe half the bullshit you're spewing, why do you care what the rest of us think? Shut up, keep it to yourself, go live off the grid in the woods somewhere while pitying the rest of us sheep.

The funny thing about you conspiracy theorist that think the government is out to get us is that you are the ones that might actually create the dystopian future you're talking about like some sort of self-fulfilling prophecy, almost speaking it into existence.


----------



## Ring_Flair (Oct 11, 2020)

Never forget that in 2003 the CDC patented the SARS Coronavirus,it's detection,and all of the measurement of it








Scientists race to patent SARS virus


Researchers around the world are racing to patent the SARS virus and its genetic material, rekindling criticism of laws that allow people to claim intellectual property rights on living things.




www.nbcnews.com






https://patents.google.com/patent/US7776521B1/en






__





US7279327B2 - Methods for producing recombinant coronavirus - Google Patents


A helper cell for producing an infectious, replication defective, coronavirus (or more generally nidovirus) particle cell comprises (a) a nidovirus permissive cell; (b) a nidovirus replicon RNA comprising the nidovirus packaging signal and a heterologous RNA sequence, wherein the replicon RNA...



patents.google.com






https://patents.google.com/patent/US7220852B1/en


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Just found out last night that My Grandmother is in the Hospital for Heart Problems. She has swelling in her legs.😟... I know its prob selfish of me to say, But I wish Grandparents could stay around forever. I miss My Grandfather more than anything. And he passed away end of last year. Cancer. Was in his 70's. 😢


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


> Shut up, keep it to yourself


Nah


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> What do you gain from spreading misinformation?
> 
> No one cares what you have to say in real life so you come up with bullshit to seem interesting or knowledgeable when in reality everyone is laughing at you.
> 
> If COVID isn't a real threat, then please contract it, spread it to your family and friends and report back in a month. If you're not willing to do that to prove your point, then you don't believe your own bullshit.


What about my conspiracy theories?

Like, for example: The USA planted the virus on China in October of last year. How? Well...









2019 Military World Games - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


> If COVID isn't a real threat, then please contract it


Nah


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Can you please stop talking about herd immunity when you can get Corona multiple times? 

Until there is a vaccine that fully works or people develop a natural resistance there will be no herd immunity.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Lockdowns are meant to buy time. Countries that locked down and actually made measures to handle new cases are slowly but surely reopening with quiet confidence. While the snowflakes in the West that refused to comply are seeing rising cases due to 'liberty'. Ironic the WHO is suddenly concerned with tourism dollars over ensuring health safety now.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Tinfoil won't do shit against 5g millimeter waves. You'd need a faraday cage, or you'd need to paint your walls with shungite powder. Or, get the fuck out of your city and go live in the wild away from the towers.
> 
> If you're going to resort to lame/predictable insults as responses, at least don't sound so outdated.


I don’t know whether to be more impressed or disturbed by your references to Faraday cages and shungite powder. I’ll pick the latter. And the lame one is you for believing that absolute nonsense. 



Ratedr4life said:


> If you really believe half the bullshit you're spewing, why do you care what the rest of us think? Shut up, keep it to yourself, go live off the grid in the woods somewhere while pitying the rest of us sheep.
> 
> The funny thing about you conspiracy theorist that think the government is out to get us is that you are the ones that might actually create the dystopian future you're talking about like some sort of self-fulfilling prophecy, almost speaking it into existence.


This x1000. All the folks that scream about “muh freedoms” are going to push us to that point. All because they had to have that haircut or the specials at Olive Garden. Hitler railed on the tyranny of the Weimar and the Jews, and he and his followers eventually created their own tyranny. 

If we have another shutdown, it will most likely because of the folks who screamed about no shutdowns, no masks, etc. 



The Soul Priestess said:


> Just found out last night that My Grandmother is in the Hospital for Heart Problems. She has swelling in her legs.😟... I know its prob selfish of me to say, But I wish Grandparents could stay around forever. I miss My Grandfather more than anything. And he passed away end of last year. Cancer. Was in his 70's. 😢


Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Hopefully you and your family have the chance to visit her. If you don’t, then maybe you will wake up as to why. My MIL has been in the hospital and rehab center for the past two weeks after suffering a mild stroke. My wife was the first one that was able to visit on Saturday to get instructions for when she comes home. Others die of COVID and other ailments with no one to say goodbye. That’s a lonely way to go.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I don’t know whether to be more impressed or disturbed by your references to Faraday cages and shungite powder. I’ll pick the latter. And the lame one is you for believing that absolute nonsense.


Well you keep going on about tinfoil as if this stereotype/generalization still makes sense in 2020. If you're disturbed at the fact that I know my shit then have at it.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

This is what "buying time" is all about. Tighten the pressure, release, tighten more, release, tighten even more.... it gets people conditioned to all of the changes without overwhelming them too early. It's psychology 101. Coincidental my ass


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> When you interpret insightful posts as being stupid then you re being completely ignorant.


You're comparing police being in schools to nazi camps. 

There's nothing insightful about that. It's straight up moronic.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DeepThoughts said:


> Masks appear to be ineffective at best, and quite possibly a hindrance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315400534023495680


Masks are designed to protect others, not yourself.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> You're comparing police being in schools to nazi camps.



I am. 

It's all part of the mental programming of children. Not my fault that you can't see the forest from the trees.



> There's nothing insightful about that. It's straight up moronic.


Sticks and stones may break my bones but whips & chains excite me.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> I am.
> 
> It's all part of the mental programming of children. Not my fault that you can't see the forest from the trees.


Programming them into what? You think the kids pay any attention to the cops at schools? They're there to help prevent any incidents from occurring that could cause harm to the children. You're spouting nonsense with nothing to back it up and you expect us to take you seriously. That's not how this works. This is why your argument is getting the moronic treatment because that's what it is: moronic.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Programming them into what? You think the kids pay any attention to the cops at schools? They're there to help prevent any incidents from occurring that could cause harm to the children. You're spouting nonsense with nothing to back it up and you expect us to take you seriously. That's not how this works. This is why your argument is getting the moronic treatment because that's what it is: moronic.


Programming them into obeying to authority figures which are not their parents. I read a lot of arguements ad hominem here instead of putting the focus on facts and scientific data. Also lot of prejudiced talk going on here that shows how powerful the divide and conquer strategy is. And it actually does not matter who the POTUS is because he is not in power. Biden/Trump are just the two different sites of the same coin and that is the truth.





__





The Fed - Who owns the Federal Reserve?


The Federal Reserve Board of Governors in Washington DC.



www.federalreserve.gov





Although an instrument of the US Government, the Federal Reserve System considers itself "an independent central bank because its monetary policy decisions do not have to be approved by the President or anyone else in the executive or legislative branches of government, it does not receive funding appropriated by Congress, and the terms of the members of the board of governors span multiple presidential and congressional terms."


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Programming them into obeying to authority figures which are not their parents.


So basically their parents are the only ones they should listen to? Teachers, Principles, or literally any other kind of authority figure kids shouldn't listen to? Otherwise if we make them do so, we're turning them into Nazis? 

Again, I just can't with this logic. I feel like I'm on an acid trip right now.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> So basically their parents are the only ones they should listen to? Teachers, Principles, or literally any other kind of authority figure kids shouldn't listen to? Otherwise if we make them do so, we're turning them into Nazis?
> 
> Again, I just can't with this logic. I feel like I'm on an acid trip right now.


Ever heard of the Milgram experiments?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> I am.
> 
> It's all part of the mental programming of children. Not my fault that you can't see the forest from the trees.
> 
> ...


The irony is folks like you would rather do your own mental programming of children with your own bullshit. It’s Ok to do if you are the ones doing it, right? And you rail on technology but you are using it right now. Hypocrisy much? 



Rex Rasslin said:


> Programming them into obeying to authority figures which are not their parents. I read a lot of arguements ad hominem here instead of putting the focus on facts and scientific data. Also lot of prejudiced talk going on here that shows how powerful the divide and conquer strategy is. And it actually does not matter who the POTUS is because he is not in power. Biden/Trump are just the two different sites of the same coin and that is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you might be the same person who rails on people dying at the hands of the police who say it wouldn’t have happened if they...wait for it...obeyed the cops? Hmmmm?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Ever heard of the Milgram experiments?


We are not talking about a country that is literally throwing jewish people into camps and executing them in mass numbers. We are talking about schools. Schools where kids go to learn and need to be safe, hence the cops. This is not a valid comparison. Stop being a moron.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> I don’t know whether to be more impressed or disturbed by your references to Faraday cages and shungite powder. I’ll pick the latter. And the lame one is you for believing that absolute nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was tested Nagative btw... No Covid


DeepThoughts said:


> Masks appear to be ineffective at best, and quite possibly a hindrance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315400534023495680


Well DUH! That's because the Germs we're supposed get rid of comes back to us causing us to get sick! And as disgusting as it sounds when talking amongst other ppl, the spit from our mouths LANDS on the other person's. Believe it or not THOSE germs are what keeps us From possibly getting sick.. and even of you do catch a cold it's usually around the time the Cold/Winter months begin


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> View attachment 91895
> 
> 
> 
> This is what "buying time" is all about. Tighten the pressure, release, tighten more, release, tighten even more.... it gets people conditioned to all of the changes without overwhelming them too early. It's psychology 101. Coincidental my ass


I believe This was ALL Preplanned!


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> So basically their parents are the only ones they should listen to? Teachers, Principles, or literally any other kind of authority figure kids shouldn't listen to? Otherwise if we make them do so, we're turning them into Nazis?
> 
> Again, I just can't with this logic. I feel like I'm on an acid trip right now.


Well yeah because we need THE POLICE to make sure those pesky children listen to their superiors, sign on as VPCs and keep their masks on at all times..

Lovely and nurturing learning environment right there.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> The irony is folks like you would rather do your own mental programming of children with your own bullshit. It’s Ok to do if you are the ones doing it, right? And you rail on technology but you are using it right now. Hypocrisy much?


You're like the king of strawmen eh?

Railing on technology? No, I'm pointing out how the 1% are using technology to their advantage. Big difference.

Please come back when you have something more substantial to talk about. Right now you're grasping at straws


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Nah


Then you've lost whatever credibility you thought you had. A weak man that can't stand behind his own empty words.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


> Then you've lost whatever credibility you thought you had. A weak man that can't stand behind his own empty words.


Nah


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

TerraRising said:


> What about my conspiracy theories?
> 
> Like, for example: The USA planted the virus on China in October of last year. How? Well...
> 
> ...


The only conspiracy theory floating out there that I have entertained is that COVID-19 was created in a lab (as a means to study coronaviruses) and accidently released. China would do everything in its power to cover it up.

Could COVID-19 have been planted in the US by China, possibly as the US has the means to create it and spread it through a country they believe is their enemy. What is working against that theory is if the US was culpable of this, why would they not have had measures in place to stop its spread into the US? The sitting US President got it, if this was true there would not be 215,000 dead Americans.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

DeepThoughts said:


> Masks appear to be ineffective at best, and quite possibly a hindrance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315400534023495680


If you have COVID and don't wear a mask and I wear a mask and we are in close proximity for an extended period of time, while lower the chances of me getting COVID are still pretty high, not as high as they would have been if I wasn't wearing a mask though.

If you have COVID and we both wear a mask while in close proximity for an extended period of time, the chances of me getting COVID are much lower, not non-existent, hence the distancing guidelines.

Come on, this is an easy concept to understand. Stop pretending you don't get it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> You're like the king of strawmen eh?
> 
> Railing on technology? No, I'm pointing out how the 1% are using technology to their advantage. Big difference.
> 
> Please come back when you have something more substantial to talk about. Right now you're grasping at straws





The Soul Priestess said:


> She was tested Nagative btw... No Covid
> 
> Well DUH! That's because the Germs we're supposed get rid of comes back to us causing us to get sick! And as disgusting as it sounds when talking amongst other ppl, the spit from our mouths LANDS on the other person's. Believe it or not THOSE germs are what keeps us From possibly getting sick.. and even of you do catch a cold it's usually around the time the Cold/Winter months begin





Keister Fredrickson said:


> You're like the king of strawmen eh?
> 
> Railing on technology? No, I'm pointing out how the 1% are using technology to their advantage. Big difference.
> 
> Please come back when you have something more substantial to talk about. Right now you're grasping at straws


I have had an intelligent argument, you are hypocritical and batshit crazy. So naturally you don’t like my arguments because I will call you out. 



The Soul Priestess said:


> She was tested Nagative btw... No Covid


But in many places people can’t visit their loved ones in the hospital, period. And that is because of COVID guidelines.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Well yeah because we need THE POLICE to make sure those pesky children listen to their superiors, sign on as VPCs and keep their masks on at all times..
> 
> Lovely and nurturing learning environment right there.


And tell me, what's wrong with having children understand that they are supposed to follow the rules?


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I have had an intelligent argument, you are hypocritical and batshit crazy. So naturally you don’t like my arguments because I will call you out.


It's not that I don't like your arguments, its that you use strawmen, outdated insults, and you don't counter-argue any of the information with evidence that I'm wrong. You're actively trying to be a nuisance, while bringing zero compelling points to the table.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> And you might be the same person who rails on people dying at the hands of the police who say it wouldn’t have happened if they...wait for it...obeyed the cops? Hmmmm?


That's not even an arguement, dude. lol



AlternateDemise said:


> We are not talking about a country that is literally throwing jewish people into camps and executing them in mass numbers. We are talking about schools. Schools where kids go to learn and need to be safe, hence the cops. This is not a valid comparison. Stop being a moron.


Did you actually understand what that experiment was about, Jack? And don't call me a moron it does nothing for this discussion except exposing you as the moron. It's not my fault that you're thinking one dimensional and don't understand the context of what I said.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> And tell me, what's wrong with having children understand that they are supposed to follow the rules?


Yeah, there's nothing wrong with using fear and intimidation to keep the sheep in line. Nothing wrong at all.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> It's not that I don't like your arguments, its that you use strawmen, outdated insults, and you don't counter-argue any of the information with evidence that I'm wrong. You're actively trying to be a nuisance, while bringing zero compelling points to the table.


I have brought compelling points, you just choose to ignore them based on your fantasy world. Then make me out to be the bad guy when you spout anti-Catholic, anti-Jewish, just flat out ridiculous nonsense. Be intelligent.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> And tell me, what's wrong with having children understand that they are supposed to follow the rules?


Nothing, but not in this way. Many children are getting hurt and abused by this crazy fear mongering. But what's even more disgusting is that at some schools teachers and principals have started telling their pupils to denounce each other if they don't obey in wearing a mask. Is that the society we want to live?


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I have brought compelling points, you just choose to ignore them based on your fantasy world. Then make me out to be the bad guy when you spout anti-Catholic, anti-Jewish, just flat out ridiculous nonsense. Be intelligent.







Have you watched any of this? I suggest that you do. I posted it a while ago and everyone danced around it. You'll find this interesting, unless you're completely biased and just want to argue to be proven right

Anti-Catholic? Anti-Jewish? What are you even talking about?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> I have brought compelling points, you just choose to ignore them based on your fantasy world. Then make me out to be the bad guy when you spout anti-Catholic, anti-Jewish, just flat out ridiculous nonsense. Be intelligent.


You forgot to say he also spouts racist and homophobic nonsense!!!!!11

lmao


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Have you watched any of this? I suggest that you do. I posted it a while ago and everyone danced around it. You'll find this interesting, unless you're completely biased and just want to argue to be proven right
> 
> Anti-Catholic? Anti-Jewish? What are you even talking about?


Raiding the Vatican. Rambling on in previous posts about The Elders of Zion. So don’t act innocent.

And I have seen the video. He’s wrong. And the folks like you who are screaming about “They want to shut it all down!” is going to bring things about as self-prophecy. It doesn’t have to be, but clowns want to make it more then it is.

Suit yourself if you don’t agree with me. But I am right.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> And the folks like you who are screaming about “They want to shut it all down!” is going to bring things about as self-prophecy. It doesn’t have to be, but clowns want to make it more then it is.
> 
> Suit yourself if you don’t agree with me. But I am right.


Brother it's called "The Great Reset" and this is public information.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Raiding the Vatican. Rambling on in previous posts about The Elders of Zion. So don’t act innocent.
> 
> And I have seen the video. He’s wrong. And the folks like you who are screaming about “They want to shut it all down!” is going to bring things about as self-prophecy. It doesn’t have to be, but clowns want to make it more then it is.
> 
> Suit yourself if you don’t agree with me. But I am right.


How is he wrong? Please explain


Wait, so bringing up the Protocols makes me anti-Jewish? This makes zero sense. I didn't even give my opinion on the book, and you completely took why I suggested reading it out of context. Even then, Zionism is an ideology. It's like saying that you're anti-American for having issues with the US' political structure. Again, you're strawmanning and using antisemitism as your weapon of choice even where it doesn't apply.

More or less the same about the Vatican. I'm Catholic, my entire familly is Catholic. Your claim, again, doesn't hold up in court.


You seem like one of those woke SJW lemmings on social media that throw around buzzwords to mask the fact that they have no real way of shutting down the arguments with actual facts or compelling evidence


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> The only conspiracy theory floating out there that I have entertained is that COVID-19 was created in a lab (as a means to study coronaviruses) and accidently released. China would do everything in its power to cover it up.
> 
> Could COVID-19 have been planted in the US by China, possibly as the US has the means to create it and spread it through a country they believe is their enemy. What is working against that theory is if the US was culpable of this, why would they not have had measures in place to stop its spread into the US? The sitting US President got it, if this was true there would not be 215,000 dead Americans.


I highly doubt Trump contracted the virus at all.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

TerraRising said:


> I highly doubt Trump contracted the virus at all.


*He didn't. It was just a "front" and Most people should already know that the media lies and contort fact from fiction. *
*-*
*And whoever said that this "Covid was accidentally released"? HA! Yeah... sure it was. It was done on purpose! 😒*


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

The Soul Priestess said:


> *He didn't. It was just a "front" and Most people should already know that the media lies and contort fact from fiction. *
> *-*
> *And whoever said that this "Covid was accidentally released"? HA! Yeah... sure it was. It was done on purpose! 😒*


My theory is that the Trump administration (led by Pence) had the virus first spread in Wuhan right after the 2019 Military Games ended. They did it to avoid the US economy be surpassed by China after Trump foolishly enacted tariffs against China, not to mention the negative effects of leaving the TPP in 2017.

As soon as the virus hit the Anglosphere, however, Trump and his UK equivalent BoJo--in typical GOP/Tory philosophy--prioritized the economy over public health, which catalysed the high death toll and loss of businesses.

In other words, the Trump administration played dirty with biowarfare, and civilians are paying for it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> How is he wrong? Please explain
> 
> 
> Wait, so bringing up the Protocols makes me anti-Jewish? This makes zero sense. I didn't even give my opinion on the book, and you completely took why I suggested reading it out of context. Even then, Zionism is an ideology. It's like saying that you're anti-American for having issues with the US' political structure. Again, you're strawmanning and using antisemitism as your weapon of choice even where it doesn't apply.
> ...


You don’t know me too well. I’m definitely not a panty waist SJW. Just when I hear people bashing Catholics (I’m one BTW and a member of the Knights of Columbus) it’s done in the form of Catholics stole gold or the Anti-Christ will be the Pope. Same with people that make comments about Zionism as they are attacking Jewish. I will call out legitimate racist or anti-religious speech.

Meanwhile, folks are getting this virus twice, so the immunity only lasts for so long. So much for herd immunity. 









Scientists confirm Nevada 25-year-old got coronavirus twice, second case was more severe


Scientists have confirmed the first case of coronavirus reinfection in the United States: a 25-year-old Nevada man whose second round of the virus was more severe than the first. The findings …




thehill.com


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> You don’t know me too well. I’m definitely not a panty waist SJW. Just when I hear people bashing Catholics (I’m one BTW and a member of the Knights of Columbus) it’s done in the form of Catholics stole gold or the Anti-Christ will be the Pope. Same with people that make comments about Zionism as they are attacking Jewish. I will call out legitimate racist or anti-religious speech.
> 
> Meanwhile, folks are getting this virus twice, so the immunity only lasts for so long. So much for herd immunity.
> 
> ...


Great, you just ignored everything I wrote to keep on with your false labels. What comment about Zionism makes me an "anti-jew"? Can you explain succinctly and without strawmanning for once?

Also you never explained how the man in the video is wrong. All you wrote, literally, is "He's wrong" and "I'm right". Like yeah, I'll just take your word that a professional in the field with decades of experience is wrong, and you're right without a shred of reasoning. Ok.........


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Great, you just ignored everything I wrote to keep on with your false labels. What comment about Zionism makes me an "anti-jew"? Can you explain succinctly and without strawmanning for once?
> 
> Also you never explained how the man in the video is wrong. All you wrote, literally, is "He's wrong" and "I'm right". Like yeah, I'll just take your word that a professional in the field with decades of experience is wrong, and you're right without a shred of reasoning. Ok.........


Arguing with you is like running in the Special Olympics.

I have solid arguments, but you ignore them. No matter what I say you just write it off, so no point in doing anything. Just like a Trumpocrat


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Sen. Mike Lee, Recently Infected With Coronavirus, Attends Confirmation Hearing


Lee tested positive for coronavirus after a White House event for President Trump's Supreme Court nominee, Amy Coney Barrett. The Utah Republican returned for the Judiciary Committee hearing Monday.




www.npr.org





America doing an Iran by infecting top leadership with the virus?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Rex Rasslin said:


> That's not even an arguement, dude. lol
> 
> 
> *Did you actually understand what that experiment was about, Jack? And don't call me a moron it does nothing for this discussion except exposing you as the moron. It's not my fault that you're thinking one dimensional and don't understand the context of what I said.*


@AlternateDemise reply to you was on the money in terms of referencing the WW2 Holocaust. Milgram's entire premise was based on 'normal' people doing horrible things during WW2 specifically the holocaust.

Fundamentally though an interesting comparison but it's a reach. In Milgram's experiment there was a clear clash between moral compass and obedience to authority. That's not what's happening with people being asked/told to wear masks and keep social distancing.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

And the GREAT RESET is true.


BruiserKC said:


> You don’t know me too well. I’m definitely not a panty waist SJW. Just when I hear people bashing Catholics (I’m one BTW and a member of the Knights of Columbus) it’s done in the form of Catholics stole gold or the Anti-Christ will be the Pope. Same with people that make comments about Zionism as they are attacking Jewish. I will call out legitimate racist or anti-religious speech.
> 
> Meanwhile, folks are getting this virus twice, so the immunity only lasts for so long. So much for herd immunity.
> 
> ...


We recently joined a Messianic Jewish Church about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Zize54 (Oct 12, 2020)

I never thought that it would come to such a thing as a pandemic, it is very scary, several of my friends got sick with the virus and one even died, I studied the statistics of deaths by covid here and I realized that everything is just beginning, this statistics is growing every day, but I believe that we will overcome the difficulties that God has given us.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Yeah, there's nothing wrong with using fear and intimidation to keep the sheep in line. Nothing wrong at all.


That isn't what I'm asking. I'm asking what is wrong with having kids follow rules. Having cops in schools doesn't do that. You're delusional if you think otherwise.



Rex Rasslin said:


> Did you actually understand what that experiment was about, Jack? And don't call me a moron it does nothing for this discussion except exposing you as the moron. It's not my fault that you're thinking one dimensional and don't understand the context of what I said.


If you don't want me calling you a moron, then stop acting like one. I'm going to give you the treatment you deserve until you prove you are capable of having an actual thought that doesn't sound like it came off of a conspiracy podcast.

And yes, I know what those experiments were about. Their purpose was to see if people would follow orders even if it meant causing legitimate harm to others. That's the most idiotic example you could make when discussing cops being in schools whose purpose is to protect the children. There's no evidence to support this asinine theory of yours that having police officers in schools to protect children would result in them being willing to harm others at the rate Nazi's did (which was the example the experiment had in mind, hence the reference, the fact that you didn't know that tells me you had no idea what the experiment was actually about). As a father, I have no issue whatsoever with there being cops in schools. I'd rather have my daughter go to a school that I know has armed personal on standby if any dipshit decides to roll up to the place with a weapon that can threaten her life. And when you consider the fact that these very experiments you speak of are often shown in schools (which is how I learned about them), I think kids these days can at the very least understand when things are being taken too far in regards to following orders and can for their own good as well as others make the right choice.

Now, again, stop being a moron.



Rex Rasslin said:


> Nothing, but not in this way. Many children are getting hurt and abused by this crazy fear mongering. But what's even more disgusting is that at some schools teachers and principals have started telling their pupils to denounce each other if they don't obey in wearing a mask. Is that the society we want to live?


A society that looks down upon people who don't show contempt and worry for others? Yes, that is in fact a society I want to live in. You SHOULD be in trouble for refusing to wear your mask in schools. You SHOULD be punished for it. You can cause actual harm to others if you don't. Because guess what if we don't? We end up in the situation we are now, where we have too many people in this country who are too stupid to understand why wearing a mask and complying with social distancing is important. It's why so many other countries around the world are so far ahead of us in battling the virus. It's why we have Donald Trump as President. Because the people who don't comply and show that they give a shit about others, and elect an obviously dangerous moron like Trump because "his policies fall in line with mine" is the exact type of selfish thinking that has now gotten 200,000+ people killed as a result of this virus, millions of American's out of work and many livelihoods ruined. You want to actually complain about the fact that we are trying to make children think that they should care about others? Fuck off with that idiotic line of thinking. It's absolute nonsense.

And especially fuck off with this "many children are being hurt and abused by this fear mongering". No, they are not. This is not "fear mongering". Covid is a dangerous thing. They need to understand that. Telling someone the truth is not fear mongering. Making sure they understand why it is important to wear a mask and social distance is not fear mongering. It's looking out for their safety and well being. But to you? I guess by your logic we should just tell kids not to talk to strangers anymore. Don't go in that windowless van if someone offers them candy or a puppy. Just go right on in, what's the worst that can happen right? Because to you, that's fear mongering and that's harmful to the child, right? The lack of morality and empathy and absence of intelligence on your end is the exact point that I'm talking about, because when we don't teach kids to be sympathetic and understanding and caring for others and to use their brain, we end up with dipshits like yourself. 

And no, I do not care that I have already broken multiple rules here with my insults. As a father with a newborn, anyone who wants to tell me my daughter shouldn't obey other authority figures because "it's fear mongering and you're being programed to become a nazi" can fuck right off. You are not only a moron, but you are a true piece of shit in the highest order, period. I could care less about your anti-government bullshit, I want what's best for her. And ending up like you could probably be the worst possible thing that could ever happen to her.

Rethink your life choices.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> That isn't what I'm asking. I'm asking what is wrong with having kids follow rules. Having cops in schools doesn't do that. You're delusional if you think otherwise.
> .


There's always been consequences for not following rules at school. There was never any need for cops. Its being done for fear and intimidation, and conditioning as this "new normal" keeps unfolding. The only delusion is believing everything that the mainstream news tells you.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316003595964289029
This is disgusting. He's saying it to old ppl too. 

Weaponizing this politically and flat out lying like this should be a criminal offence imo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> There's always been consequences for not following rules at school. There was never any need for cops. Its being done for fear and intimidation, and conditioning as this "new normal" keeps unfolding. The only delusion is believing everything that the mainstream news tells you.


You think that's what the cops are there for? 

That's your first problem right there. You don't even understand what the purpose of having the cops there is. You think it's to make sure kids follow the rules. No, it's to protect them from violence and outside threats that have sadly become much more common in this day and age. You're complaining about something that isn't even there to begin with. This is why your argument is idiotic.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> You think that's what the cops are there for?
> 
> That's your first problem right there. You don't even understand what the purpose of having the cops there is. You think it's to make sure kids follow the rules. No, it's to protect them from violence and outside threats that have sadly become much more common in this day and age. You're complaining about something that isn't even there to begin with. This is why your argument is idiotic.


Bullshit. Where I live in Quebec there's no problem with that, but the cops are flooding in anyway.

I'm not going to change your mind, you're too indoctrinated into the propaganda. You'll just have to realize it for yourself a year or so from now


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316003595964289029
> This is disgusting. He's saying it to old ppl too.
> 
> Weaponizing this politically and flat out lying like this should be a criminal offence imo


Sheep policing sheep right here.

You should enroll as a COVID Cadet. You're perfect for it


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316003595964289029
> This is disgusting. He's saying it to old ppl too.
> 
> Weaponizing this politically and flat out lying like this should be a criminal offence imo


LOL

Dude you will never guess what politicians actually do for a living!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Bullshit. Where I live in Quebec there's no problem with that, but the cops are flooding in anyway.
> 
> I'm not going to change your mind, you're too indoctrinated into the propaganda. You'll just have to realize it for yourself a year or so from now


No, you're never going to change my mind. Maybe one of the mindless morons in the youtube comment sections on random videos will buy into your nonsense, but you'd be hardpressed to change anyone's mind on this channel (although we do have some idiots, like Rex).




Rex Rasslin said:


> Damn I feel sorry for your daughter. If you want what's best for her then be a man and fight for her freedom and future you fucking piece of shit goverment-asskissing motherfucker. Can't believe there are still people in 2020 that defend their slavemasters LMAO. I think you guys need way more taxes and restrictions and I hope the government introduces many new soon to try and overcome this horrible "corona crisis"! And I hope digital ID's and digital vaccination certificates become mandatory and so your best friend the government will chip your children like they chip your pets.


Don't feel sorry for her. Unlike you her dad isn't brain dead and is actually a functioning adult. I hope one day you will come to terms with your stupidity, but until then, you'll have to spend your days with your head buried in the sand wondering why no one takes anything you're saying seriously.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Bullshit. Where I live in Quebec there's no problem with that, but the cops are flooding in anyway.
> 
> I'm not going to change your mind, *you're too indoctrinated into the propaganda. You'll just have to realize it for yourself a year or so from now*


Okay, why do you keep repeating that?

That's like the 3rd fucking time you keep repeating those stupid lines.



Rex Rasslin said:


> Damn I feel sorry for your daughter. If you want what's best for her then be a man and fight for her freedom and future *you fucking piece of shit goverment-asskissing motherfucker.* Can't believe there are still people in 2020 that defend their slavemasters LMAO. I think you guys need way more taxes and restrictions and I hope the government introduces many new soon to try and overcome this horrible *"corona crisis"*! And I hope digital ID's and digital vaccination certificates become mandatory and so your best friend the government will chip your children like they chip your pets.


1. That was uncalled for (at the first bolded-statement).

2. There IS a corona crisis going on! WHY the quotation marks around those 2 bolded words??


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Don't feel sorry for her. Unlike you her dad isn't brain dead and is actually a functioning adult. I hope one day you will come to terms with your stupidity, but until then, you'll have to spend your days with your head buried in the sand wondering why no one takes anything you're saying seriously.


You are a puppet and it looks like you actually love just being a replaceable workforce. Because that's all you are to the government and the big private mega corporations your government gets lead by. And the day will come when your daughter will ask you: "Dad why didn't you stand up against the criminal government and let them take all our freedom to the point of no-return?" What are you without them papers? Do you understand what the Great Reset is about? I'll give you one last hint..






Can humans be a custom-designed product? Technology says ‘yes’.







www.europeandignitywatch.org





You probably won't read this anyway because your most likely narcissistic and suffer from cognitive dissonance but I know there will always be people who are willing to understand what is really going on.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> 1. That was uncalled for (at the first bolded-statement).
> 
> 2. There IS a corona crisis going on! WHY the quotation marks around those 2 bolded words??


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, why do you keep repeating that?
> 
> That's like the 3rd fucking time you keep repeating


Maybe because some people can't get it through their thick skulls?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do covid conspiracy theorists keep bringing up Sweden when South Korea, New Zealand and Taiwan are doing just as well if not better with differing levels of lockdowns? Even Sweden has a rule of no large gatherings that every conspiracy theorists seem to ignore or pretend they would agree to it.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> The only *delusion is believing everything that the mainstream news tells you.*


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> *And no, I do not care that I have already broken multiple rules here with my insults.* As a father with a newborn, anyone who wants to tell me my daughter shouldn't obey other authority figures because "it's fear mongering and you're being programed to become a nazi" can fuck right off. *You are not only a moron, but you are a true piece of shit in the highest order, period.* I could care less about your anti-government bullshit, I want what's best for her. And ending up like you could probably be the worst possible thing that could ever happen to her.
> 
> Rethink your life choices.


It's funny that admins like @Platt allow this post but delete my answer to it. No wonder this forum is dead! Could you imagine they do this because I have a different opinion or view of certain things? Some real democrats and antifacists in here lmao


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Rex Rasslin said:


> It's funny that admins like @Platt allow this post but delete my answer to it. No wonder this forum is dead! Could you imagine they do this because I have a different opinion or view of certain things? Some real democrats and antifacists in here lmao


Insults are the only forms of communicating when you have very little to no compelling points and counter-arguments to bring to the table


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

@DeepThoughts the leader of your country standing at the head of table has failed.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DeepThoughts said:


> For those keeping notes:
> 
> Masks have failed.
> Lock downs have failed.
> ...


Oh look, another bot. What a surprise.

It's no coincidence that the other troll seems to have suddenly stopped posting. Funny how that works.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

France declares public health state of emergency over COVID-19


The French government on Wednesday declared a public health state of emergency, giving officials greater powers to impose new measures to contain the spread of COVID-19.




www.reuters.com





France with new lockdown measures. The US and the UK really distracted the world from how badly France has handled the pandemic.



AlternateDemise said:


> Oh look, another bot. What a surprise.
> 
> It's no coincidence that the other troll seems to have suddenly stopped posting. Funny how that works.


He isn't a bot. He admitted to be the other guy in another thread. Claiming to be 'unable' to access the other account. I read the president's campaign is low on money so maybe his previous account has reached the limits of payment and has to make a new one to grift them.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

https://news.yahoo.com/germany-sees-6-638-daily-035339283.html











Coronavirus pandemic: French President Macron to address nation amid surge in cases - France 24







www.france24.com













Russia reports record high daily coronavirus cases and deaths


MOSCOW – Russia on Tuesday reported record high daily coronavirus cases and deaths, pushing total infections to 1,326,178, but authorities said they do not plan to impose lockdowns across the…




nypost.com













Russia says human trials of its coronavirus vaccine have begun in the Middle East


Russia has announced that human trials of its controversial coronavirus vaccine have begun in the United Arab Emirates.




www.cnbc.com













A Dose of Optimism, as the Pandemic Rages On (Published 2020)


The months ahead will be difficult. But the medical cavalry is coming, and the rest of us know what we need to do.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316511782781870080


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

This forum is in a pretty sad state of affairs. 

Arguing over whether a pandemic that has killed hundreds of thousands of people is real is absurd and really shows how far our society has fallen. 

There is nothing wrong with criticizing or questioning the way our governments have handled this. There have been tons of missteps along the way. Certain things have worked and others haven't, science is about learning from those failures and changing. 

I guess it's pretty spot on for a forum filled with wrestling fans to criticize but not offer any intelligent insight or solution.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

AlternateDemise said:


> It's no coincidence that the other troll seems to have suddenly stopped posting.


_WHO?... ME OR ?_


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ratedr4life said:


> This forum is in a pretty sad state of affairs.
> 
> Arguing over whether a pandemic that has killed hundreds of thousands of people is real is absurd and really shows how far our society has fallen.
> 
> ...


I think it's stupid preventative measures that don't make sense that make people think it's fake. There's just so much that we're doing that doesn't make sense. And when the solutions are nonsensical people start thinking the problem is as well. 

I live in New York near the Vermont border. Vermont has a mandatory 14 day quarantine for some counties. There's exceptions to that rule. But the exceptions make the whole thing nonsensical. Lots of people that live on the border cross state lines to go shopping. If you live in Vermont and go to a New York grocery store that's OK. If you live in Vermont and go apple picking outside in New York you have to quarantine for 14 days. If you are a teacher at a Vermont school and live in New York you can go to work at a Vermont school. If you are a student in Vermont and play baseball at a park in New York you aren't allowed back at school for 14 days.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

FITZ said:


> I think it's stupid preventative measures that don't make sense that make people think it's fake. There's just so much that we're doing that doesn't make sense. And when the solutions are nonsensical people start thinking the problem is as well.
> 
> I live in New York near the Vermont border. Vermont has a mandatory 14 day quarantine for some counties. There's exceptions to that rule. But the exceptions make the whole thing nonsensical. Lots of people that live on the border cross state lines to go shopping. If you live in Vermont and go to a New York grocery store that's OK. If you live in Vermont and go apple picking outside in New York you have to quarantine for 14 days. If you are a teacher at a Vermont school and live in New York you can go to work at a Vermont school. If you are a student in Vermont and play baseball at a park in New York you aren't allowed back at school for 14 days.


Just think of the spirit behind the rules. Avoid mixing with people you aren't living with to reduce the spread of the virus. Wear a mask because it has proven to be the most cost efficient method for everyone. All the different rules are to reduce the economic impact compared to a blanket ban. Maybe grocery shopping and going to work is seen as essential while picking apples (assuming this isn't work) and playing baseball isn't.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Avoid mixing with people you *aren't living with* to reduce the spread of the virus.


Even the Person you really like.. I.e: Boyfriend/Girlfriend?
Virus or Not, That Ain't gonna stop Me from seeing anyone in My Life. Whether its family or other beings.... Because I am not worried about catching anything. You can ridicule me and other's like me that think the same way I do about all this "Corona" stuff. We can argue our points all day and still won't come to any conclusion.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


> This forum is in a pretty sad state of affairs.
> 
> Arguing over whether a pandemic that has killed hundreds of thousands of people is real is absurd and really shows how far our society has fallen.
> 
> ...


The movie Idiocracy highlights a good explanation of what has happened. Plus the web has created a lot of pseudointellectuals.

COVID is ripe for the fuckwits because it's such a 'strange' virus - seems to hit ethnics more, 80% get few to no symptoms, transmits in all weather, countries inconsistent with their recording of cases and deaths, governments perceived to using it for their agenda. In reality it's easy to understand the situation. Answers such as why it hits some more than others will come with time.

My only take from it all this is:
1) Society is too fucked and petty to overcome even a 0.7% mortality rate novel virus without tanking their economies
2) An actual truly super deadly virus will quickly make Mad Max seem like a documentary
3) Mother nature has a warped sense of humor


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Even the Person you really like.. I.e: Boyfriend/Girlfriend?
> Virus or Not, That Ain't gonna stop Me from seeing anyone in My Life. Whether its family or other beings.... Because I am not worried about catching anything. You can ridicule me and other's like me that think the same way I do about all this "Corona" stuff. We can argue our points all day and still won't come to any conclusion.


Yes and OK Karen.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love the "My freedoms are more important than saving lives" camp, or the "mandating masks will lead us down into a dystopian technocracy and empire of legitimized euthanasia" camp.

You're not as smart as you think you are. Put on a mask, actually be a decent human being, and shut the fuck up. It literally takes no effort.

Also, some of y'all should stop arguing with a troll.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Even the Person you really like.. I.e: Boyfriend/Girlfriend?
> Virus or Not, That Ain't gonna stop Me from seeing anyone in My Life. Whether its family or other beings.... Because I am not worried about catching anything. You can ridicule me and other's like me that think the same way I do about all this "Corona" stuff. We can argue our points all day and still won't come to any conclusion.


Then we will accept the fact you are a selfish person who doesn’t care if you murder a family member or friend if they catch COVID because you were careless. Fair? Good talk.



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I love the "My freedoms are more important than saving lives" camp, or the "mandating masks will lead us down into a dystopian technocracy and empire of legitimized euthanasia" camp.
> 
> You're not as smart as you think you are. Put on a mask, actually be a decent human being, and shut the fuck up. It literally takes no effort.
> 
> Also, some of y'all should stop arguing with a troll.


And they get mad when stuff gets messed up. Like the “we have to have college football” crowd. With at least three SEC games postponed this weekend, they bitch about games getting paused but refused to allow any safety measures to limit the fallout. The last time something rolled like this through the south Sherman was marching to the sea.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Even the Person you really like.. I.e: Boyfriend/Girlfriend?
> Virus or Not, That Ain't gonna stop Me from seeing anyone in My Life. Whether its family or other beings.... Because I am not worried about catching anything. You can ridicule me and other's like me that think the same way I do about all this "Corona" stuff. We can argue our points all day and still won't come to any conclusion.


Yes. I live alone and work from home. I have seen a grand total of 5 friends since March and none of my family. I would rather sacrifice a year of seeing the people I love than go against all the advice and end up giving a virus to my mum could potentially kill her. What we are being asked to do is not the end of the world, you're just being selfish, its not about you its about protecting those around you which you are obviously unwilling to do coz reasons.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> The movie Idiocracy highlights a good explanation of what has happened. Plus the web has created a lot of pseudointellectuals.
> 
> COVID is ripe for the fuckwits because it's such a 'strange' virus - seems to hit ethnics more, 80% get few to no symptoms, transmits in all weather, countries inconsistent with their recording of cases and deaths, governments perceived to using it for their agenda. In reality it's easy to understand the situation. Answers such as why it hits some more than others will come with time.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

COVID is bad, but it's not going to wipe out half our population, I know that.

If a virus that had the ability to do that ever came to be, based on our response to this, we'd all be dead in a month.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Even the Person you really like.. I.e: Boyfriend/Girlfriend?
> Virus or Not, That Ain't gonna stop Me from seeing anyone in My Life. Whether its family or other beings.... Because I am not worried about catching anything. You can ridicule me and other's like me that think the same way I do about all this "Corona" stuff. We can argue our points all day and still won't come to any conclusion.


No one is saying you can't see your loved ones, but be mindful if they are high risk. If your parents have lung related health issues, COVID could be fatal. Everyone's situation is different, but you have to apply your own logic and due diligence.

I've got friends I haven't seen since February, because they live with people that are older and are high risk. We've got group chats and other ways of keeping in touch. If I don't see them until next year, it's not a big deal.

If I ever found out I had COVID and spread it to a family member or friend and they died, I could never live with myself.

Not sure why you keep putting Corona in quotes as if to imply it may not be real, at this point it would be like thinking gravity isn't real, a lot a evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

FITZ said:


> I think it's stupid preventative measures that don't make sense that make people think it's fake. There's just so much that we're doing that doesn't make sense. And when the solutions are nonsensical people start thinking the problem is as well.
> 
> I live in New York near the Vermont border. Vermont has a mandatory 14 day quarantine for some counties. There's exceptions to that rule. But the exceptions make the whole thing nonsensical. Lots of people that live on the border cross state lines to go shopping. If you live in Vermont and go to a New York grocery store that's OK. If you live in Vermont and go apple picking outside in New York you have to quarantine for 14 days. If you are a teacher at a Vermont school and live in New York you can go to work at a Vermont school. If you are a student in Vermont and play baseball at a park in New York you aren't allowed back at school for 14 days.


The measures not working the way they're intended has little to do with the measures, but more to do with the people. I live outside of Toronto and when things in the city shut down, people just went to the outskirts of the cities to areas where they weren't shut down, defeating the whole purpose of trying to contain it. People are stupid, can't get away from that.

If you have blanket measures people will complain because why should they be punished for issues elsewhere. If you have measures tailored for certain cities and areas, then people will evade restrictions by going through the loopholes.

The intent is there though, is it 100% effective? No, because people are unpredictable. No one wants martial law with military in the street with checkpoints, I certainly don't, but that would be the only way to have people adhere to measures. I know how dystopian that sounds, but we're living in unique times with unique circumstances.

Hopefully people in the US vote in someone who wouldn't take advantage of these times to create that dystopian future...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Everyone responding to soul priestess idiocy , please recognize that she says she's not scared AND has talked about being asthmatic and having breathing problems since she was born 


I'm very much sure she's a little on the slow side so there's no real point trying to explain anything to her 

Some ppl are a lost cause


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> Then we will accept the fact you are a selfish person who doesn’t care if you murder a family member or friend if they catch COVID because you were careless. Fair? Good talk.
> 
> 
> 
> And they get mad when stuff gets messed up. Like the “we have to have college football” crowd. With at least three SEC games postponed this weekend, they bitch about games getting paused but refused to allow any safety measures to limit the fallout. The last time something rolled like this through the south Sherman was marching to the sea.


And the other 30 ppl I come in contact with each and every day, DON'T wear masks either.
You gonna come here to ohio and argue with them too?🤨


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> Yes. I live alone and work from home. I have seen a grand total of 5 friends since March and none of my family. I would rather sacrifice a year of seeing the people I love than go against all the advice and end up giving a virus to my mum could potentially kill her. What we are being asked to do is not the end of the world, you're just being selfish, its not about you its about protecting those around you which you are obviously unwilling to do coz reasons.


So Your gonna come here to Ohio and also have this Discussion with the other 30 ppl I see each and everyday that don't wear masks either?


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Ratedr4life said:


> No one is saying you can't see your loved ones, but be mindful if they are high risk. If your parents have lung related health issues, COVID could be fatal. Everyone's situation is different, but you have to apply your own logic and due diligence.
> 
> I've got friends I haven't seen since February, because they live with people that are older and are high risk. We've got group chats and other ways of keeping in touch. If I don't see them until next year, it's not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Everyone in my Family are healthy as Oxes.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> And the other 30 ppl I come in contact with each and every day, DON'T wear masks either.
> You gonna come here to ohio and argue with them too?🤨


Suit yourself. Play stupid games and hope you don’t win stupid prizes


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Everyone in my Family are healthy as Oxes.


Congrats, not everyone is as lucky, so a little human decency please.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I love the "My freedoms are more important than saving lives" camp, or the "mandating masks will lead us down into a dystopian technocracy and empire of legitimized euthanasia" camp.
> 
> You're not as smart as you think you are. Put on a mask, actually be a decent human being, and shut the fuck up. It literally takes no effort.
> 
> Also, some of y'all should stop arguing with a troll.



Complete hot take horseshit. You're like a CNN Parrot


COVID is being handled like 9/11


- incessant fear-based media coverage - no investigation - response kills far more people - false official accounts - preceeded by exercises mimicking the events - insider trading - suspicious benefits for a powerful few - intel agency control of information - an elusive, all powerful enemy - abuse of science - censorship of dissent.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> Suit yourself. Play stupid games and hope you don’t win stupid prizes


In all honesty? I just want life to go back to semi normal. 😟😟. I know we lost a whole year, and it does Suck. I miss being able to travel, Going to an amusement park.... etc. Its a year we won't be able to get back. I just don't want another year to go to waste. It is what it is. The masks are a new Norm. We gotta live with what we have. I do admit, I've seen Some pretty Cool Mask designs though.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Ratedr4life said:


> Congrats, not everyone is as lucky, so a little human decency please.


I do apologize.... I do NOT mean to cause any offenses. 😕


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Complete hot take horseshit. You're like a CNN Parrot
> 
> 
> COVID is being handled like 9/11
> ...


If the 9/11 truly happened..... WHY DIDN'T THEY FIND ANY PLANE REMNANTS?! Anytime Iaplane hits any building, you always see debris from the plane exiting a building. There was NO plane in site. -_scratches head- _ Tis a "mystery" I dare say?


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

@Raven73 
Yo, Godzilla! 😉 What's your take on all this "Virus" stuff?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> If the 9/11 truly happened..... WHY DIDN'T THEY FIND ANY PLANE REMNANTS?! Anytime Iaplane hits any building, you always see debris from the plane exiting a building. There was NO plane in site. -_scratches head- _ Tis a "mystery" I dare say?


Are you trying to say that planes didn't hit the world trade center 

Please tell me that's not what you're saying


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

The Soul Priestess said:


> If the 9/11 truly happened..... WHY DIDN'T THEY FIND ANY PLANE REMNANTS?! Anytime Iaplane hits any building, you always see debris from the plane exiting a building. There was NO plane in site. -_scratches head- _ Tis a "mystery" I dare say?


The towers came down like a controlled demolition. There's evidence to suggest that whatever hit the towers had assistance from carefully-planted explosives within the structures.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> Are you trying to say that planes didn't hit the world trade center
> 
> Please tell me that's not what you're saying


Exactly! @Keister Fredrickson , And I agree with you btw. 
It was an explosion from the inside. It was preplanned! I believe that the planes were a holographic. Whatever Did hit the tower's helped to detonate the already existing explosives. 
I have seen video's that were captured just showing the building explode. Some supposedly showed a plane. (Which ppl hv a way of adding things to videos that aren't really there, Photo/Video shopping)


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Exactly! @Keister Fredrickson , And I agree with you btw.
> It was an explosion from the inside. It was preplanned! I believe that the planes were a holographic. Whatever Did hit the tower's helped to detonate the already existing explosives.
> I have seen video's that were captured just showing the building explode. Some supposedly showed a plane. (Which ppl hv a way of adding things to videos that aren't really there, Photo/Video shopping)


Do you wear water wings and a helmet when you eat soup


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Exactly! @Keister Fredrickson , And I agree with you btw.
> It was an explosion from the inside. It was preplanned! I believe that the planes were a holographic. Whatever Did hit the tower's helped to detonate the already existing explosives.
> I have seen video's that were captured just showing the building explode. Some supposedly showed a plane. (Which ppl hv a way of adding things to videos that aren't really there, Photo/Video shopping)


You are absolutely batshit insane. You must surround yourself with idiots because I don't know how anyone with an IQ over a hundred could possibly ever take you seriously. Yes there's a very good possibility there was a pre-planned explosion in the WTC but to suggest the planes were holograms is up there with flat earth theory which you are probably dumb enough to believe as well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If the planes were “holograms,” then explain those hundreds of deaths involving those passengers, pilots, and flight attendants then 

There’s multiple cases of recorded phone calls where there were innocent victims pleading for help, and them saying goodbye to their loved ones too.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This thread had been derailed so badly. It would be nice if a moderator would step in.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> In all honesty? I just want life to go back to semi normal. 😟😟. I know we lost a whole year, and it does Suck. I miss being able to travel, Going to an amusement park.... etc. Its a year we won't be able to get back. I just don't want another year to go to waste. It is what it is. The masks are a new Norm. We gotta live with what we have. I do admit, I've seen Some pretty Cool Mask designs though.


So much I am missing out on. Hanging with my friends at BWW. Stuffing my face at the prime rib buffet at our local casino on weekends followed by hitting the blackjack table. Was looking forward to watching my son play college football until the season was canceled. And so on.

But the bottom line is this. Until the pandemic is addressed we are not getting back to normal. IT WON’T HAPPEN. Burying our heads in the sand and pretending otherwise leaves us with sand in our hair.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> Do you wear water wings and a helmet when you eat soup


Noooo.. I wear a sweet innocent Halo over my head. 😏


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Noooo.. I wear a sweet innocent Halo over my head. 😏


If you want to wear that halo, then you must wear a mask when you’re going out in public (especially indoors)  :mj


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> If you want to wear that halo, then you must wear a mask when you’re going out in public (especially indoors)  :mj


Gonna have to fight me to get me to wear one then.. 😉


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> This thread had been derailed so badly. It would be nice if a moderator would step in.


They seem to be useless. Probably siding with the trolls.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> The towers came down like a controlled demolition. There's evidence to suggest that whatever hit the towers had assistance from carefully-planted explosives within the structures.


Nah


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Exactly! @Keister Fredrickson , And I agree with you btw.
> It was an explosion from the inside. It was preplanned! I believe that the planes were a holographic. Whatever Did hit the tower's helped to detonate the already existing explosives.
> I have seen video's that were captured just showing the building explode. Some supposedly showed a plane. (Which ppl hv a way of adding things to videos that aren't really there, Photo/Video shopping)


With all due respect, are you developmentally disabled? It would really help explain a lot of this if you were.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


> Nah


Nah


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow... this thread seems to have become a breeding ground for stupidity.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Wow... this thread seems to have become a breeding ground for stupidity.


It appears to me that this widespread virus is starting to corrupt some brains. It is a disease that can cause long-lasting effects to organs in the human body after all :mj2


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Soul Priestess said:


> @Raven73
> Yo, Godzilla! 😉 What's your take on all this "Virus" stuff?





Raven73 said:


> View attachment 92114



View attachment 92111


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Raven73 said:


> View attachment 92111


Perfect! My thought exactly.
I'll be right there to join ya in the Drinking. I'll be sure to bring some Fireball With me. 😏


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> So much I am missing out on. Hanging with my friends at BWW. Stuffing my face at the prime rib buffet at our local casino on weekends followed by hitting the blackjack table. Was looking forward to watching my son play college football until the season was canceled. And so on.
> 
> But the bottom line is this. Until the pandemic is addressed we are not getting back to normal. IT WON’T HAPPEN. Burying our heads in the sand and pretending otherwise leaves us with sand in our hair.


You know what I find odd though?
We were driving past a HUGE Sports field. At least 300+ Parents and their kids. Soccer I believe it was. A Majority of those parents were not wearing masks... None of them were 6 feet apart...etc... But when NOT at a sporting event (here in Ohio anyways) Say the grocery store where hundreds of ppl and their kids are wearing masks... WHAT'S THE POINT? Makes no sense.... -SMH- And Going to see a movie? "Must wear mask upon entering building" amd yet they take them off once inside the theater room. Again, What's the point?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> If the planes were “holograms,” then explain those hundreds of deaths involving those passengers, pilots, and flight attendants then
> 
> There’s multiple cases of recorded phone calls where there were innocent victims pleading for help, and them saying goodbye to their loved ones too.


Actors dude ... Some took their craft to the extreme by jumping out windows 100 stories up ....


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Expect frequent power outages soon. Those climate change clowns will take center stage with new regulations and the sheep will continue following each other off a cliff by believing every word


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> You know what I find odd though?
> We were driving past a HUGE Sports field. At least 300+ Parents and their kids. Soccer I believe it was. A Majority of those parents were not wearing masks... None of them were 6 feet apart...etc... But when NOT at a sporting event (here in Ohio anyways) Say the grocery store where hundreds of ppl and their kids are wearing masks... WHAT'S THE POINT? Makes no sense.... -SMH- And Going to see a movie? "Must wear mask upon entering building" amd yet they take them off once inside the theater room. Again, What's the point?


They are fooling themselves into thinking shit is normal again. News flash...it’s not. I can have someone put a bowl of shit in front of me. I can pretend it’s a bowl of ice cream all I want but putting whipped cream and a cherry on this pile doesn’t change the fact it’s a bowl of shit.

I could keep going but folks like you and Keister have no intentions of facing reality.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

The Soul Priestess said:


> You know what I find odd though?
> We were driving past a HUGE Sports field. At least 300+ Parents and their kids. Soccer I believe it was. A Majority of those parents were not wearing masks... None of them were 6 feet apart...etc... But when NOT at a sporting event (here in Ohio anyways) Say the grocery store where hundreds of ppl and their kids are wearing masks... WHAT'S THE POINT? Makes no sense.... -SMH- And Going to see a movie? "Must wear mask upon entering building" amd yet they take them off once inside the theater room. Again, What's the point?


There's only one logic to this. They're testing the waters in how far they can take it before society has enough. So far its working, despite the vast examples of double-standards and evidence that these restrictions that pile up does far more damage in the long-term.

Government never gave a shit about people. The 1% certainly don't ether. But yes, they're willing to kill the economy and small businesses for the sake of a few elderly people, all the while Bill Gates ( lead vaccine cheerleader) openly talks about the need to reduce population. Right....

They must be thrilled that the world is made up of compliant BruiserKCs. Makes their plan go faster. In a year from now these same folks will wonder how they never saw it coming despite all the signs and others warning them. Hope it'll be worth it


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> There's only one logic to this. They're testing the waters in how far they can take it before society has enough. So far its working, despite the vast examples of double-standards and evidence that these restrictions that pile up does far more damage in the long-term.
> 
> Government never gave a shit about people. The 1% certainly don't ether. But yes, they're willing to kill the economy and small businesses for the sake of a few elderly people, all the while Bill Gates ( lead vaccine cheerleader) openly talks about the need to reduce population. Right....
> 
> They must be thrilled that the world is made up of compliant BruiserKCs. Makes their plan go faster. In a year from now these same folks will wonder how they never saw it coming despite all the signs and others warning them. Hope it'll be worth it


I live in reality, you do not. And the dystopian world you ironically talk about could come but it would be you folks running the show. Sorry, not interested. If I thought this was a plot I would be out there myself leading the charge. You ain’t been around here long enough to know me, Sparky.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> I live in reality, you do not. And the dystopian world you ironically talk about could come but it would be you folks running the show. Sorry, not interested. If I thought this was a plot I would be out there myself leading the charge. You ain’t been around here long enough to know me, Sparky.


I told him/her (don't want to assume gender) in a previous post that the dystopian world he/she is afraid of will come about as a self-fulfilling prophecy. It is almost like speaking it into existence.

World leaders who would never have dared go down this path like Trump are looking at their base and thinking, well shit they're stupid enough to think it's already happening, I may as well double down on it and blame the left while I become a dictator.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> There's only one logic to this. They're testing the waters in how far they can take it before society has enough. So far its working, despite the vast examples of double-standards and evidence that these restrictions that pile up does far more damage in the long-term.
> 
> Government never gave a shit about people. The 1% certainly don't ether. But yes, they're willing to kill the economy and small businesses for the sake of a few elderly people, all the while Bill Gates ( lead vaccine cheerleader) openly talks about the need to reduce population. Right....
> 
> They must be thrilled that the world is made up of compliant BruiserKCs. Makes their plan go faster. In a year from now these same folks will wonder how they never saw it coming despite all the signs and others warning them. Hope it'll be worth it


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Stop feed the trolls peeps!


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


>


Nah


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


> I told him/her (don't want to assume gender) in a previous post that the dystopian world he/she is afraid of will come about as a self-fulfilling prophecy. It is almost like speaking it into existence.
> 
> World leaders who would never have dared go down this path like Trump are looking at their base and thinking, well shit they're stupid enough to think it's already happening, I may as well double down on it and blame the left while I become a dictator.


Nah


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Nah


Hey, by all means, please enlighten everybody by letting us know what will definitely happen a year from now.

You do seem to regard yourself as some sort of prophet after all.

Please continue to pretend that you aren't using mental gymnastics in order to deny the fact that there's an actual pandemic going on.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> It appears to me that this widespread virus is starting to corrupt some brains. It is a disease that can cause long-lasting effects to organs in the human body after all :mj2


The virus just exposes what was already inside. Now we know who are the people willing to hide a zombie bite during a zombie outbreak.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> View attachment 92134
> 
> 
> Expect frequent power outages soon. Those climate change clowns will take center stage with new regulations and the sheep will continue following each other off a cliff by believing every word


Also, When A Woman goes in for an ultrasound, the Husband/Boyfriend must stay out in the waiting room. Now that's Just wrong. IF I were in that situation, I would be quite upset because I'd want him to be in the same room to be able to see how the child was progressing. It's a special moment that should be allowed to be shared. But that's just my opinion.. It's still wrong though. Hopefully this will go way soon... Lord Willing and lots of prayers from those that believe.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> They are fooling themselves into thinking shit is normal again. News flash...it’s not. I can have someone put a bowl of shit in front of me. I can pretend it’s a bowl of ice cream all I want but putting whipped cream and a cherry on this pile doesn’t change the fact it’s a bowl of shit.
> 
> I could keep going but folks like you and Keister have no intentions of facing reality.


We speak the truth.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> There's only one logic to this. They're testing the waters in how far they can take it before society has enough. So far its working, despite the vast examples of double-standards and evidence that these restrictions that pile up does far more damage in the long-term.
> 
> Government never gave a shit about people. The 1% certainly don't ether. But yes, they're willing to kill the economy and small businesses for the sake of a few elderly people, all the while Bill Gates ( lead vaccine cheerleader) openly talks about the need to reduce population. Right....
> 
> They must be thrilled that the world is made up of compliant BruiserKCs. Makes their plan go faster. In a year from now these same folks will wonder how they never saw it coming despite all the signs and others warning them. Hope it'll be worth it


Oooooooh Boy! BILL GATES is THE most evil man on earth. And the Highest ranked Mason there is. I believe he created this mess to begin with.... Not China.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> There's only one logic to this. They're testing the waters in how far they can take it before society has enough. So far its working, despite the vast examples of double-standards and evidence that these restrictions that pile up does far more damage in the long-term.
> 
> Government never gave a shit about people. The 1% certainly don't ether. But yes, they're willing to kill the economy and small businesses for the sake of a few elderly people, all the while Bill Gates ( lead vaccine cheerleader) openly talks about the need to reduce population. Right....
> 
> They must be thrilled that the world is made up of compliant BruiserKCs. Makes their plan go faster. In a year from now these same folks will wonder how they never saw it coming despite all the signs and others warning them. Hope it'll be worth it


I mean, even during the "quarantine" phase, a majority of Ppl Did Not stay home. If anything Most ppl were out at Parks, Riding their bicycle's, (as a family should do instead of always on their electronics) Going to the Store, Vacationing even, Swimming!!! Here in Ohio, I see more and more ppl everyday asking "When Will the masks be gone?" "This Virus is not as bad as they make it out to be"... I even had ppl come in ranting and raving wishing all this would go away quickly. 
Sooo Many ppl here got so Angry because they didn't want To quarantine. Or are tired of wearing the masks.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, by all means, please enlighten everybody by letting us know what will definitely happen a year from now.


Not all of this will have happened within a year, but hunger games society is the goal.

Dystopian technocracy
One world government
One world (digital) currency
One central bank
One super military under the rule of Martial Law
End of national sovereignty
End of privately owned property
Vaccines and 5g for population reduction and control
Global crediting system
Microchips for population tracking
Government owned schools and child services
No more privately owned vehicles
No more fossil fuel
A.I.- dominated workforce
Legitimized euthanasia
Internet and social media censorship on an unprecedented scale
No more single home for all of familly
No more private farming
Death of small business
Kangaroo court system


Lots more "pandemic" waves to come. Power outages due to "climate change". Food and fuel rations. War, terrorism will follow until objective is met.

But of course, you believe all of this shit that they tell you on the mainstream news. This might come as a shock to you.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FriedTofu said:


> Just think of the spirit behind the rules. Avoid mixing with people you aren't living with to reduce the spread of the virus. Wear a mask because it has proven to be the most cost efficient method for everyone. All the different rules are to reduce the economic impact compared to a blanket ban. Maybe grocery shopping and going to work is seen as essential while picking apples (assuming this isn't work) and playing baseball isn't.


Right but the rules don't even follow the spirit of the rules. Picking apples and playing baseball isn't essential. But you can pick apples and play baseball. You just can't cross an imaginary line in the woods that acts as a border to do it.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Not all of this will have happened within a year, but hunger games society is the goal.
> 
> Dystopian technocracy
> One world government
> ...


I would hate to live inside your brain.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Not all of this will have happened within a year, but hunger games society is the goal.
> 
> Dystopian technocracy
> One world government
> ...


In fairness, right or wrong, a lot of that is just socio evolution. Tech evolves, AI is cheaper for the business. People buy from or heavily use brands (Amazon. Apple. Facebook etc). Small business can't compete and the web is centralized. Fossil fuels are finite. Capitalist system favouring financial markets monopolizes farms.Government owned schools works well in Finland. System of renting over ownership works well in Germany. Self driving vehicle manufacturers would instigate the end of private vehicle ownership but that's whether society accepts them. No need for population reduction - birthrate is falling anyway. USA vs China vs EU will stop the complete monopolization you suggest.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

FITZ said:


> Right but the rules don't even follow the spirit of the rules. Picking apples and playing baseball isn't essential. But you can pick apples and play baseball. You just can't cross an imaginary line in the woods that acts as a border to do it.


Yes but going across the border to do those things bring increase risks and more unknowns for the local authorities who attempt to contact trace.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Not all of this will have happened within a year, but hunger games society is the goal.
> 
> Dystopian technocracy
> One world government
> ...


Don't forget... NEW WORLD ORDER. (and that is no refrense to wwe). 
They are def trying to push the Artificial Intelligence.... Robots.... Cloning people... AND Pets believe it or not. Why is it only China doing this Stupid Experiments? I honestly never hear about America doing these experiments. Whenever anything new pops up, The Source always seems to resignate from Ol China. Huh.... 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Complete hot take horseshit. You're like a CNN Parrot
> 
> 
> COVID is being handled like 9/11
> ...


What? I don't watch CNN. Cable news in general is trash.

And I can think we can still be careful without succumbing to the fear mongering the media does. I'm not gonna huddle in my god damn house, but I'll go shopping or something with a mask and keep my distance. 

If we were all doing little stuff like this we'd probably be in way better shape.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

The worst thing about conspiracy theorists is how close many are to realizing that the thing they hate is capitalism, but they're too fucking stupid to connect the dots, so they go off on insane tangents like the planes that hit the twin towers were holograms or there's an invisible illuminati cult that are so powerful and competent they will take over the world yet they're incompetent enough that some dorks on a wrestling forum discovered all their secrets.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Must read: If you still don't wake up after reading this then you are beyond helping


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I mean, even during the "quarantine" phase, a majority of Ppl Did Not stay home. If anything Most ppl were out at Parks, Riding their bicycle's, (as a family should do instead of always on their electronics) Going to the Store, Vacationing even, Swimming!!! Here in Ohio, I see more and more ppl everyday asking "When Will the masks be gone?" *"This Virus is not as bad as they make it out to be"*... I even had ppl come in ranting and raving wishing all this would go away quickly.
> Sooo Many ppl here got so Angry because they didn't want To quarantine. Or are tired of wearing the masks.


Maybe it's not as bad as they make it out to be because social distancing, quarantining after travelling, masks and general awareness works.

Also, maybe you live in a small town where there is little movement in or out.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Ratedr4life said:


> Maybe it's not as bad as they make it out to be because social distancing, quarantining after travelling, masks and general awareness works.


Nah


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Nah


You've made nothing but great sound logical arguments here.

Nice to see you continue that tradition.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's more food for thought


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Ratedr4life said:


> Maybe it's not as bad as they make it out to be because social distancing, quarantining after travelling, masks and general awareness works.
> 
> Also, maybe you live in a small town where there is little movement in or out.


Nope.... I live in a fairly good sized city... Home to 23,800 ppl.
Wadsworth... Home of the Blue Tip Matches. Where there is an old orginal factory in the middle of town where Blue Tip matches were once made. Every year they hold a Blue Tip Festival. Carnival Rides, Food Trucks, Parade's. Etc....


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> Here's more food for thought
> 
> 
> View attachment 92205
> ...


Ever heard of Q Anonymous? 
Another evil being. Though there were things like for example, I heard that Couple mths ago, Our Computer and cell systems were supposed to go down. We waited and Guess what? It..never...happened!!
I don't trust that Q nor would I ever follow him.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Ever heard of Q Anonymous?
> Another evil being. Though there were things like for example, I heard that Couple mths ago, Our Computer and cell systems were supposed to go down. We waited and Guess what? It..never...happened!!
> I don't trust that Q nor would I ever follow him.


The whole Qanon thing comes across as PsyOp / controlled opposition to me.

Trump isn't going to be the savior of shit. He's only window dressing and a scapegoat. This isn't a left and right thing. The truths used in this movement leads to misleading conclusions


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Keister Fredrickson said:


> The whole Qanon thing comes across as PsyOp / controlled opposition to me.
> 
> Trump isn't going to be the savior of shit. He's only window dressing and a scapegoat. This isn't a left and right thing. The truths used in this movement leads to misleading conclusions


👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The wealthy are getting wealthier, the poor are getting poorer, small independent businesses are going bankrupt, people have lost their health insurance, their jobs, civilians are less free, the government has gotten way more power. All of this has happened as a response to the Coronavirus. You'd have to be blind not to see it. Western governments are using this virus as a way to give themselves even more power and wealth and weaken and impoverish the average citizen. Government is not your friend, you guys are getting conned. That's not to say that this virus doesn't exist and that precautions should not be taken, but they're using this as an excuse to grab power and subjugate their own people. All you have to do is look at how much their power and wealth has gone up and how much your wealth, power and freedom has gone done. It's right in front of you, they're waging war on us through the pretense of a virus. These same Western governments have waged illegal and evil wars before for their contrator buddies and other interests, it's not beneath them. The notion that they're doing these things to save lives is laughable, they don't give a single fuck about any of us, that goes for the USA and every European country.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Hold on a second there are actual idiots ranting about how no one is getting sick, hospitalized and is dying from this virus? If so, gtfo for good! Wear your masks and shut the fuck up. If you think people are spreading this virus intentionally, that's a more interesting case. There's some conspiracy about it being made in a lab in the states lol


----------



## Jon11Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

love the "My freedoms are more important than saving lives" camp, or the "mandating masks will lead us down into a dystopian technocracy and empire of legitimized euthanasia" camp.

You're not as smart as you think you are. Put on a mask, actually be a decent human being, and shut the fuck up. It literally takes no effort.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Not wearing a mask linked to antisocial traits, study finds


Those who don’t comply with Covid-19 containment measures were found to be more callous, hostile and deceitful




www.independent.co.uk













Europe resists full lockdowns as second wave death tolls rise


Europe’s resurgent outbreak intensifies after Italy’s new cases reached a record, while France and Britain reported the most deaths since May and April.




www.scmp.com





Seems like the 2nd wave is here. Even Germany is getting hit hard.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322339680633778176


----------



## zoelucas16 (Oct 29, 2020)

When it all started, I thought it was a temporary phenomenon and we’ll get through. Almost a year has already passed, but we are constantly discussing this topic. I'm waiting for it to end


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

At the start, the scientists told us that Covid19 would be a major issue, worldwide, for 18 months or more.

This was downplayed, misquoted and outright ignored by the majority of the population. People took on this "probably not here" and "won't happen to me" mentality, and continued to shun and even ARGUE with the scientific facts that were presented on a daily basis. People flouted lockdown rules. Huge numbers of people socialised and mixed with strangers just as much as ever. People talked about the growing thousands of dead in terms of "yeah, but it's not THAT many if you consider THIS or THAT".

And now here we are. Approaching the height of the second wave, STILL with a lot of people downplaying and even refusing to believe in the very existence of Covid19!

While people act this way, the amount of time we spend in the grips of Covid19 will only keep expanding. Science said 18 months back in January. The only reason that this number will be inaccurate is that the science couldn't account for the idiocy of the human race. We'll be lucky to be out of lockdown for NEXT Christmas at this rate.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, folks...my luck ran out. I have COVID. For the last 10 days I have been dealing with a cough, fever of 100, and runny nose. I finally went to get tested on Tuesday, given medicine for sinuses and just got back a positive test.
I think I am on the mend but this sucks. Especially when you do everything possible to avoid it and still get it.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Well, folks...my luck ran out. I have COVID. For the last 10 days I have been dealing with a cough, fever of 100, and runny nose. I finally went to get tested on Tuesday, given medicine for sinuses and just got back a positive test.
> I think I am on the mend but this sucks. Especially when you do everything possible to avoid it and still get it.


I hope you get well soon. I caught it a couple weeks ago, but thankfully I'm young and it was only a very mild case. Usually the worst day(and the day in which it can require hospitalization) is day 7, so fingers crossed you've already been through the worst of it and it'll get better from here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, I've had COVID too for the past week-and-a-half.

I've been recovering well since last week, but these lingering symptoms are annoying. It feels like each day these symptoms cycle out. I'm honestly just glad that the worst of the disease seems to be over with (for now).

I had a shitty fever and a terrible headache 2 Sundays ago back on October 25th. I felt so lousy that morning/early-afternoon that I could barely move my head while I was LYING DOWN IN BED. Thankfully, I felt better later that evening when the fever-like symptoms went away. Unfortunately, I still have the lingering symptoms despite feeling so much better now. It's been nearly 2 weeks now since I've last worked, so it just feels weird missing out on those shifts. I won't go back though until I end up testing negative for COVID twice.

Anyway, hopefully you end up feeling better, @BruiserKC , and the worst of those symptoms are over with. I just hope that we don't end up having serious long-term effects with our respiratory systems.

Occasionally, I can actually sense my lungs feeling a bit funny (where I can sense a bit more pressure than usual when I breathe). It's nothing painful, but that shit worries the hell out of me for the long-term. I feel good now though thankfully.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Also, don't forget guys, the Covid hoax should be disappearing at any moment now that the election is over, right? Right?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Denmark to cull up to 17 million mink amid coronavirus fears


Cases of a mutated strain of Covid-19 have been detected that may undermine future vaccines.



www.bbc.com





Denmark to kill millions of minks over coronavirus fear.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Well, folks...my luck ran out. I have COVID. For the last 10 days I have been dealing with a cough, fever of 100, and runny nose. I finally went to get tested on Tuesday, given medicine for sinuses and just got back a positive test.
> I think I am on the mend but this sucks. Especially when you do everything possible to avoid it and still get it.





DammitChrist said:


> Yep, I've had COVID too for the past week-and-a-half.
> 
> I've been recovering well since last week, but these lingering symptoms are annoying. It feels like each day these symptoms cycle out. I'm honestly just glad that the worst of the disease seems to be over with (for now).
> 
> ...


Get well soon guys hope you don't have any issues with it. I took the antibody test recently and I haven't had covid yet. I was hoping I had so I can live knowujj it doesn't affect me badly. Hopefully that's something you can both feel a sense of relief from after.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

I've read about lingering side effects of covid and I hope you guys can avoid it


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Well, folks...my luck ran out. I have COVID. For the last 10 days I have been dealing with a cough, fever of 100, and runny nose. I finally went to get tested on Tuesday, given medicine for sinuses and just got back a positive test.
> I think I am on the mend but this sucks. Especially when you do everything possible to avoid it and still get it.


I wish you the best in your recovery. How are you feeling now? Any idea where you caught it?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

It's worth noting that, when someone on the board catches COVID, the conspiracy theorists and right-wing lunatics fall notoriously silent. Bruiser and others must be part of the deep state liberal hoax, right?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

My great aunt died from it on Sunday. She was 101. Found out she was sick on Friday. They put her on oxygen but her niece that owns her nursing home didn't send her to the hospital since they thought moving her would kill her even faster.

Her nursing home had been in lockdown since March and had no cases. Last week they loosened up and let some families visit and it spread through like wild fire. 20+ cases so far.

If you are going to be around high risk people please be careful and considerate. Just because they are old and/or high risk doesn't mean their lives don't still have value.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> I wish you the best in your recovery. How are you feeling now? Any idea where you caught it?


I have a slight cough still but otherwise doing OK. My fever broke over the weekend finally, ironically last Friday when I received the notice that I was positive. My symptoms were like a nasty sinus infection. I finally went to a walk in clinic on Election Night (a lot of the drive through clinics were busy and had I waited I wouldn’t have even gotten in yet to be tested).

I would say I got it from my youngest daughter. The girls had gone back to school part time after my shoulder surgery in August. My youngest was sick for a couple of days, then my older daughter, then my wife and I and then finished with my son.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hope everyone here recovers.

I count myself extremely lucky to live outside any big cities that still have covid cases, albeit on a quite small level. Not to mention living on a massive island like Australia. Our measures over here have been well followed for the most part and it's paid off.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> I have a slight cough still but otherwise doing OK. My fever broke over the weekend finally, ironically last Friday when I received the notice that I was positive. My symptoms were like a nasty sinus infection. I finally went to a walk in clinic on Election Night (a lot of the drive through clinics were busy and had I waited I wouldn’t have even gotten in yet to be tested).
> 
> I would say I got it from my youngest daughter. The girls had gone back to school part time after my shoulder surgery in August. My youngest was sick for a couple of days, then my older daughter, then my wife and I and then finished with my son.


Glad to hear you’re doing better. Did everyone confirm positive in your family, or just you?

It really does suck for the kids who can’t go back to school, but it’s such a tricky thing when it comes to their parents/other family members that they could pass it to.

These times make me grateful to live alone, but my place of work would be considered “high risk”, I’d imagine. I just try to get in and get out as quickly as possible, keep my mask on, and stay as far away as I can from other people. I work at various courthouses, and they’ve all had outbreaks amongst the staff due to workers congregating in break rooms without masks, etc.

it’s getting scary, but glad to hear the posters on here seem to be doing well.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone follow any sort of supplement regimen (including those that tested positive and might have sought relief via supplements)?

It seems that there’s an awful lot evidence that points to Vitamin D as being helpful. Also, vitamin C, zinc, Quercetin, B-Complex, NAC, Famotidine and a few others have been receiving attention. 

Also, interestingly, a study that was published earlier today or yesterday suggested that Melatonin was associated with a 30% reduction in risk of transmission.

I try to keep a regular dosage of various things in hopes that it’ll provide some sort of protection, whether it be prophylaxis or simply dampening the effect if I test positive


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> Glad to hear you’re doing better. Did everyone confirm positive in your family, or just you?
> 
> It really does suck for the kids who can’t go back to school, but it’s such a tricky thing when it comes to their parents/other family members that they could pass it to.
> 
> ...


All five of us tested positive. So we are all at the moment quarantining at home.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Bruiser were you prescribed anything or taking OTC stuff? I have sinus issues anyways so I’m a little worried I may get it and not realize...glad y’all are doing ok though


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

blaird said:


> Bruiser were you prescribed anything or taking OTC stuff? I have sinus issues anyways so I’m a little worried I may get it and not realize...glad y’all are doing ok though


The doctor prescribed me amoxicillin for the sinus (don’t know if I had sinus infection or COVID or both). For my cough I am taking Robitussin.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> The doctor prescribed me amoxicillin for the sinus (don’t know if I had sinus infection or COVID or both). For my cough I am taking Robitussin.


Why are you and your entire family faking it and when will you admit that the Democrats paid you $500 in taxpayer money for this charade?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> Why are you and your entire family faking it and when will you admit that the Democrats paid you $500 in taxpayer money for this charade?


My minimum price would be $500,000. I’m not cheap.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hopefully the vaccine works,,as it isn't right that older men and women are not able to see there families for 9 months now and cou ting, seen a woman get arrested last week as her dad who had passed away put her mom in care home and they had duty of care , the woman hadn't seen her mom in 9 months , so she took her home, the care home phoned the police on her and she was arrested.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm New York and can feel a full shut down happening again soon. If I get told to work at home again I'm going to Florida to ride this out for a while. I've got enough friends and family there with extra space for it too.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

TBH, I am not already unknow a relative who got's CoVid. Indeed, in my father's family we are living this situation right now. 

In addition, this issue makes me feel empathy for entrepeneurs, doctors, medical personnel, even for whose are working outside with or without pandemic. 

Sometimes... the best gain lies in loss.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The US president-elect is interested in Australia's COVID-19 response. This is what the PM sent Joe Biden's team


US president-elect Joe Biden is "very interested" in Australia's success at containing COVID-19. So, Scott Morrison is passing on a review of Australia's contact tracing measures. This is what it says.




www.abc.net.au













Joe Biden is 'very interested' in Australia's coronavirus success, Scott Morrison says


The Biden transition team will be sent a copy of Australia's national contact tracing review, which looks at how the states and territories have managed outbreaks.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

UK is on full lockdown and it's not working, idiots still not bothered, its like bouncing you're head off a wall you ain't gonna win, if we just adhered to the rules till it's under control and the new vaccine hopefully passes tests , then as a country WE might just get it under control, 

I get some don't wanna be told what to do , I don't either but If we want things to get back to " Normal " ( whatever that is ) then think of other peo.es needs before you're own but some won't as there selfish gits who are on the all about me vibe, well if anyone thinks this vaccine will be the answer you're wrong, it's about the whole world doing there bit to get rid of this deadly covid 19 the worst illness I've have ever know about in my lifetime.

EVERYONE DO THERE BIT, Please.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FITZ said:


> I'm New York and can feel a full shut down happening again soon. If I get told to work at home again I'm going to Florida to ride this out for a while. I've got enough friends and family there with extra space for it too.


Hell yeah. If I didn't have my son, I would have been in Florida or Puerto Rico a long, long time ago.



Carter84 said:


> I get some don't wanna be told what to do , I don't either but If we want things to get back to " Normal " ( whatever that is ) then *think of other peo.es needs before you're own* but some won't as there selfish gits who are on the all about me vibe


That's right, and that's been the problem since day 1, hasn't it? Selflessness and the greater good aren't exactly humanity's strongest traits.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Strike Force said:


> Hell yeah. If I didn't have my son, I would have been in Florida or Puerto Rico a long, long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, and that's been the problem since day 1, hasn't it? Selflessness and the greater good aren't exactly humanity's strongest traits.


You're right, if we all just followed the rules untill it is under control, if not we are just going to around and around ( no pun intended) across the whole world.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

US brought to its knees as coronavirus cases surge in every state


The United States is at breaking point as the country reports more than a million coronavirus cases within the last week.




www.news.com.au




Inmates used to help with bodies


















Line-up for testing at Dodger Stadium


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow. America is fucked


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The vaccine may be over 90% effective, but gleaning from internet sites it may have a short life-expectancy of under a year.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> Wow. America is fucked


Crazy to think that in about a month from now more people will be dying due to covid than died on 9/11.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A PG Attitude said:


> Wow. America is fucked


There are movies about the world ending that have less absurd news pages than what CNN looks like right now.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

FITZ said:


> There are movies about the world ending that have less absurd news pages than what CNN looks like right now.


Ah so you're one of those people.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FITZ said:


> There are movies about the world ending that have less absurd news pages than what CNN looks like right now.


Aaaand there goes that ol’ credibility.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I didn't mean it like it's fake news. I was agreeing with @A PG Attitude 

US news websites apepar to be from a dystopian sci-fi novel.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FITZ said:


> I didn't mean it like it's fake news. I was agreeing with @A PG Attitude
> 
> US news websites apepar to be from a dystopian sci-fi novel.


Well, that's a horse of a different color. And true. We're in the darkest timeline.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Most mainstream media sites and cable news channels are just insane at this point, where I just feel pissed off anytime I even watch any of them. I don't get how anybody can park themselves on the couch or something and legit watch an hour of CNN or FOX. 

Most news I check out is my local news for my county, and read sites like Associated Press or NPR (which I know does have some bias, but I like how they lay stuff out). At least I don't feel like I'm bombarded with agendas and screamed at to feel one way with those.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

FITZ said:


> I didn't mean it like it's fake news. I was agreeing with @A PG Attitude
> 
> US news websites apepar to be from a dystopian sci-fi novel.


 Fair enough brother. I misunderstood


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Trends in County-Level COVID-19 Incidence in Counties With ...


This report describes COVID-19 incidence in Kansas counties with and without mask mandates.




www.cdc.gov







> The governor of Kansas issued an executive order requiring wearing masks in public spaces, effective July 3, 2020, which was subject to county authority to opt out. After July 3, COVID-19 incidence decreased in 24 counties with mask mandates but continued to increase in 81 counties without mask mandates.





> Countywide mask mandates appear to have contributed to the mitigation of COVID-19 transmission in mandated counties. Community-level mitigation strategies emphasizing use of masks, physical distancing, staying at home when ill, and enhanced hygiene practices can help reduce the transmission of SARS-CoV-2.


Surprise surprise.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Its really weird. I'm from Toronto and the majority of people here believes in the conspiracies and say that they'll refuse the vaccines once they're rolled out. Even on the comment section of CTV news, its overwhelmingly negative. CBC had to disable comments for that reason.

I'm not 100% sold on taking a rushed vaccine, but it looks like no matter what there will be a lot of resistance to it. Clear distrust between the people and their Government, which makes me hope that some sort of civil war doesn't break out.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Boris has saved Christmas!

Most restrictions will be off for around 5 days at Christmas time.

Fucking farce, makes the last 9 months of rules a complete joke.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

My immediate family is now over COVID. Now it has hit my wife’s family. Her mother and cousin now have it. So far it’s extremely mild and hope it stays that way. But Thanksgiving will be steaks and baked potatoes for the five of us. Hopefully we can all get together for Christmas.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> My immediate family is now over COVID. Now it has hit my wife’s family. Her mother and cousin now have it. So far it’s extremely mild and hope it stays that way. But Thanksgiving will be steaks and baked potatoes for the five of us. Hopefully we can all get together for Christmas.


You can catch it more than once, FYI.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> You can catch it more than once, FYI.


We are hoping the immunity lasts long enough to get a vaccine. We are still doing the homebody thing but we always have been homebodies anyway.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Gavin Newsom shit the bed thumbing his nose at the laws and concerns about Coronavirus. He gets to be at an indoor party one week but the next week I can't have a table for two with my wife outdoors.

Worst apology ever from an insincere, entitled douchebag. Sponsored by Colgate...


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Nothing new. Elites choose to ignore the rules because they know they can get away from the consequences. Fk him for giving covid-deniers more ammo to not practice safety measures.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Its really weird. I'm from Toronto and the majority of people here believes in the conspiracies and say that they'll refuse the vaccines once they're rolled out. Even on the comment section of CTV news, its overwhelmingly negative. CBC had to disable comments for that reason.
> 
> I'm not 100% sold on taking a rushed vaccine, but it looks like no matter what there will be a lot of resistance to it. Clear distrust between the people and their Government, which makes me hope that some sort of civil war doesn't break out.


It's the same in every western country imao.

My guess is that by Q3 2021, airline companies and health insurers will start charging much higher rates for those who haven't had it. Then major companies will demand it via new contracts/restructured contracts.

Those who are simply playing it safe will be taking the plunge by Q4 2021/Q1 2022. The hardliners will fall in line when their bills increase.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Nothing new. Elites choose to ignore the rules because they know they can get away from the consequences. Fk him for giving covid-deniers more ammo to not practice safety measures.


I’ve been sensible during the pandemic wearing a mask when needed and socially distancing when possible. You can’t blame people for wearing a tin foil hat thinking this is a government conspiracy when agents from the government in direct authority who have access to information show so little concern about being infected themselves. If you still believe Gavin Newsom you may not wear a tin foil hat but you do wear a dunce cap. The virus is real but Gavin Newsom is fake.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I’ve been sensible during the pandemic wearing a mask when needed and socially distancing when possible. You can’t blame people for wearing a tin foil hat thinking this is a government conspiracy when agents from the government in direct authority who have access to information show so little concern about being infected themselves. If you still believe Gavin Newsom you may not wear a tin foil hat but you do wear a dunce cap. The virus is real but Gavin Newsom is fake.


Fk off with trying to only be blaming Gavin Newsom and absolving blame from people still wearing tinfoil hats about the virus. He is a douchebag for not abiding by his own rules, but he isn't the main problem. You are just as fake as Newsom for pushing this angle.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Fk off with trying to only be blaming Gavin Newsom and absolving blame from people still wearing tinfoil hats about the virus. He is a douchebag for not abiding by his own rules, but he isn't the main problem. You are just as fake as Newsom for pushing this angle.


He is the person in authority. I blame others too but he is setting a horrible example as a Governor. Don't give Gavin Newsom sanctuary either. We both blame "him for giving covid-deniers more ammo to not practice safety measures".


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> He is the person in authority. I blame others too but he is setting a horrible example as a Governor. Don't give Gavin Newsom sanctuary either. We both blame "him for giving covid-deniers more ammo to not practice safety measures".


Where did I give him a free pass on this? My first comment was to say fk him. Unlike someone else, I am not the one giving excuses for people with tinfoils hats about the virus and giving their feelings sanctuary from facts and reality.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Where did I give him a free pass on this? My first comment was to say fk him. Unlike someone else, I am not the one giving excuses for people with tinfoils hats about the virus and giving their feelings sanctuary from facts and reality.


Looks like we're meeting in the middle. We agree about 75%. I admit I should have written "can't blame entirely" instead of "can't blame" seemingly at all. That was my error. Gavin Newsom is still Governor and is the Executive who people look to for leadership. He deserves a much heavier blame than any individual citizen. It makes sense that if he doesn't take the virus seriously many other people will not as well.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Looks like we're meeting in the middle. We agree about 75%. I admit I should have written "can't blame entirely" instead of "can't blame" seemingly at all. That was my error. Gavin Newsom is still Governor and is the Executive who people look to for leadership. He deserves a much heavier blame than any individual citizen. It makes sense that if he doesn't take the virus seriously many other people will not as well.


No. Either way you wrote will still be excusing irresponsibility. I know your main objective is to shit on Newsom. And I agree he deserve to be shit on in this instance. But I reject giving any pass to people still wearing tinfoil hats about the virus one year into the pandemic. Newsom didn't push them towards fake news and fake medicine. Give me a break.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> No. Either way you wrote will still be excusing irresponsibility.


Not excusing irresponsibility but providing some mitigation for irresponsibility because of a bad example set from a State Governor. I'm not ready to condemn those people. I do hope they learn though.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Not excusing irresponsibility but providing some mitigation for irresponsibility because of a bad example set from a State Governor. I'm not ready to condemn those people. I do hope they learn though.


Do you honestly believe these people would take the pandemic seriously if Newsom wasn't caught?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Do you honestly believe these people would take the pandemic seriously if Newsom wasn't caught?


Depends how strongly they independently thought Coronavirus was either a hoax or way milder than reported. But those unsure and on the fence could start to slack and not take things seriously. I bet more people defy curfew orders now because of Newsom's hypocrisy.

I personally think it's better to just play it safe because this is something we haven't been through before.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Depends how strongly they independently thought Coronavirus was either a hoax or way milder than reported. But those unsure and on the fence could start to slack and not take things seriously. I bet more people defy curfew orders now because of Newsom's hypocrisy.
> 
> I personally think it's better to just play it safe because this is something we haven't been through before.


How could anyone be on the fence at this point? This pandemic has been ongoing for almost the whole year. BS concerned trolling to bash Newsom as if him being a hypocrite wasn't enough to bash him with. I bet you are just refusing to see these people as they are. Being either selfish assholes or stupid idiots and are trying to find excuses for their inexcusable lack of civic responsibility in a time of crisis.









Denver mayor flies to Mississippi for Thanksgiving after advising against travel


Denver Mayor Michael Hancock (D) flew to Mississippi on Wednesday for Thanksgiving after telling people to avoid travel if possible, The Denver Post reported.Mike Strott, a spokesman for Hancock’s …




thehill.com





Another hypocritical elite. And he just used his wife and daughters as a shield against criticisms. Douchebag.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331738312080465922

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331738312889966592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331738314542485504


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Denver mayor flies to Mississippi for Thanksgiving after advising against travel
> 
> 
> Denver Mayor Michael Hancock (D) flew to Mississippi on Wednesday for Thanksgiving after telling people to avoid travel if possible, The Denver Post reported.Mike Strott, a spokesman for Hancock’s …
> ...


Agreed. These politicians don't believe in the script they are reading. "Do As I Say, Not As I Do" continues to be the motto. What kind of leadership is that, what example are they setting, and how many people do they influence?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So Britain has started to vaccinate it's citizen this week - looks like the global process of population reduction has finally started. If you are British (or speak English in general) I advice you to read this before even thinking about getting the vaccine, which is a mRNA vaccine that has never been used in history before! 



> COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 is highly purified single-stranded, 5’-capped messenger RNA (mRNA) produced by cell-free in vitro transcription from the corresponding DNA templates, encoding the viral spike (S) protein of SARS-CoV-2.
> 
> *4.5 Interaction with other medicinal products and other forms of interaction*
> No interaction studies have been performed.
> ...


Source: Information for Healthcare Professionals on Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rex Rasslin said:


> So Britain has started to vaccinate it's citizen this week - looks like the global process of population reduction has finally started. If you are British (or speak English in general) I advice you to read this before even thinking about getting the vaccine, which is a mRNA vaccine that has never been used in history before!
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Information for Healthcare Professionals on Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine


You conspiracy nuts are such easy marks. Read up all your dumb posts in this thread over the past months/year and so much shit have aged like milk. Go buy your scam faraday cages for your router to "protect against 5G" so we don't have to read your dumb conspiracies because your lives have been too comfortable so you have to resort to fiction to find meaning in life.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> You conspiracy nuts are such easy marks. Read up all your dumb posts in this thread over the past months/year and so much shit have aged like milk. Go buy your scam faraday cages for your router to "protect against 5G" so we don't have to read your dumb conspiracies because your lives have been too comfortable so you have to resort to fiction to find meaning in life.


What does any of that nonsense you are talking about have to do with the legit information I posted coming from a UK governmental site? Only thing you do when answering me is throwing ad hominem arguements around like a little kid. I suggest you change your nickname to "FriedBrain" because I'm afraid you might have an issue with facts or you purposely choose to ignore the reality. Or maybe you have just eaten too much Tofu, which is made of the actually toxic soybean. Did you know that Henry Ford used soybeans to produce artificial silk and even car paint for FORD? And besides that soybeans were mainly just used as FORAGE CROP until INTERNMENT CAMPS for the Japanese came around during WW2. But hey if this stuff is good enough for hogs, pigs and war prisoners then why not feed these beans to humans in general? Seek help, kid.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> So Britain has started to vaccinate it's citizen this week - looks like the global process of population reduction has finally started. If you are British (or speak English in general) I advice you to read this before even thinking about getting the vaccine, which is a mRNA vaccine that has never been used in history before!
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Information for Healthcare Professionals on Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine


You should need to pass an intelligence test before being allowed to post on the internet. You're stupid conspiracy theories actually cost lives by convincing other gullable people of your crackpot theories.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> You should need to pass an intelligence test before being allowed to post on the internet. You're stupid conspiracy theories actually cost lives by convincing other gullable people of your crackpot theories.


Take a look at this fool. My "conspiracy therories actually cost lives" lmao! So you're saying the UK government is spreading conspiracy theories. Or did you actually read the information I posted with your own eyes? I'm trying to warn the community members here and you have nothing better to do than to attack me for sharing REAL FACTS while you just throw around trigger words and ad hominem arguements. And you even have the audacity to say that because of me showing these facts here about the vaccine published by a official governmental site from the UK PEOPLE DIE. What the fuck?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Take a look at this fool. My "conspiracy therories actually cost lives" lmao! So you're saying the UK government is spreading conspiracy theories. Or did you actually read the information I posted with your own eyes? I'm trying to warn the community members here and you have nothing better to do than to attack me for sharing REAL FACTS while you just throw around trigger words and ad hominem arguements. And you even have the audacity to say that because of me showing these facts here about the vaccine published by a official governmental site from the UK PEOPLE DIE. What the fuck?


I've read the information you posted from the government website and there's nothing in there to suggest a global population control conspiracy. You're literally clutching at straws.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> I've read the information you posted from the government website and there's nothing in there to suggest a global population control conspiracy. You're literally clutching at straws.


He still didn't believe the pandemic was real just 2 months ago. Guy's just slow and a year behind the average person. Give him time to realize how dumb that conspiracy is. 8 months?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> He still didn't believe the pandemic was real just 2 months ago. Guy's just slow and a year behind the average person. Give him time to realize how dumb that conspiracy is. 8 months?


I'm looking forward to what all these nuts have to say after vaccines have returned life back to normal and there's no new world order.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Life will not return back to normal you nuts




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=597936437763368


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Life will not return back to normal you nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it will once enough people are vaccinated and treatment improves. You're the one that's nuts.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

They can shove the vaccines up their asses


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> They can shove the vaccines up their asses


I don't believe that's how the vaccine is delivered, though it would make it much more interesting when these celebrities come out of the woodwork offering to get vaccinated on TV.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Strike Force said:


> I don't believe that's how the vaccine is delivered, though it would make it much more interesting when these celebrities come out of the woodwork offering to get vaccinated on TV.


Imagine being mad at people making something to keep you healthy. How very God damn dare they.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I remember some idiot around here saying that there were going to be like 50-100,000 deaths related to covid in the US and that wouldn't be so bad actually. It's over 300,000 right now.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Interceptor88 said:


> I remember some idiot around here saying that there were going to be like 50-100,000 deaths related to covid in the US and that wouldn't be so bad actually. It's over 300,000 right now.


Yep, and those same imbeciles have shifted from "it won't be a big deal" or "it's just the flu" to "the Democrats wouldn't have done a better job and this was inevitable." It's insane.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The company I work for is one of the first to get access to the vaccine because it is in healthcare. I was very surprised to learn today that the expectation from management based on feedback from employees so far is most ARE NOT going to get the vaccine.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338578462446153728
FFS


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339757401269006340
Uhhhh...

As a privileged white man, it would be unconscionable for me to get this vaccine before every single one of my brothers and sisters of color have been able to do so. That is my position, and I am sticking to it.

Evidently this nurse has a condition where she often faints after experiencing pain. Interesting choice in a test subject for a live TV demonstration!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mike Pence did a whole public to-do about getting the vaccine.

I don't trust these fuckers or this vaccine they are pushing on us. And when I say "Fuckers", I mean Republicans, Democrats, any elected official and anybody responsible for the nonsense we've seen in 2020. Fuck them all, they are all scum.

There are two groups of people I consider myself prejudiced against: Politicians and News reporters for major news networks.

Assholes like Pence supposedly getting the vaccine and making a public display out of it, makes me feel like its some ploy to manipulate us. In a year where I've seen the Governor of California threaten the business owners in his state to shut down, but then goes to a fancy restaurant himself to celebrate a b-day party where nobody is wearing a mask, I've seen the Governor of Georgia be attached to the shady and suspicious deaths of both his daughter's boyfriend and the PI investigating, I've seen the Governor of New York take measures that basically amounted to an attempt to wipe out the elderly, I've seen the Mayor of Chicago enforce strict lockdowns and then go out an get her hair done, the Speaker of the House do the same, the former Governor of New Jersey tell us all to stay inside and wear masks...the same asshole that just a few years ago closed the beaches and then went to the beach himself, the mayor of Austin pleads with everyone to stay home while he's in Cabo for his daughter's wedding, and the mayor of Denver encourage people to not travel to see their loved ones for the Holidays just minutes before boarding a plane to go see his family for the holidays, that piece of shit Dr. Fauci tell us all how important it is to stay inside and not go anywhere then getting to throw the first pitch out at a baseball none of us plebians were allowed to go to, and a year where the president elect's campaign basically used BLM to garner support and then tossed them aside the minute he won, it is IMPOSSIBLE to trust these people. If there was any justice in this world, the citizens of these states would demand recall elections to vote them all out or at the very least, form class action lawsuits and sue their state governments for basically ruining their lives and their businesses while they got to do whatever the fuck they wanted.

So a year of them abusing their power, lying to us, and acting like hypocrites, I'm expected to believe that this vaccine is on the up and up because they say so? Fuck them! FUCK THEM ALL WITH A RUSTY TIRE IRON!

That VP fucker can do and say what he wants, but it doesn't change the fact that this thing was rushed, and it doesn't change the fact that we still have to wear masks, social distance, and stay locked down after getting the vaccine (which begs the question why even get it), and it doesn't change the fact that I have no faith in these people to do anything even remotely decent.

Sorry, but somebody else can be the guinea pig. I'm not trusting this at all. And keep in mind, I am NOT an anti-vaxxer, but this whole scenario reeks of typical political theater bullshit and I'm not buying what these fuckfaces are selling.

Abolish the Republicans, Abolish the Democrats, Fire the Bureaucrats (Fauci first), enact Congressional Term Limits, and make SCOTUS no longer a lifetime appointment and get these assholes the fuck out!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

UK in lockdown again

Scotland in lockdown from Boxing Day for 3 weeks. Fucking shambles. Maybe the UK could have closed it's borders at the start of this pandemic we wouldn't be here today.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Mainboy said:


> UK in lockdown again
> 
> Scotland in lockdown from Boxing Day for 3 weeks. Fucking shambles. Maybe the UK could have closed it's borders at the start of this pandemic we wouldn't be here today.


Considering we had the benefits of being an island they've done a really bad job of keeping it under control.

And people still think the UK will just walk away from the biggest economic union in the world without dire consequences. Not with the idiots in charge.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Considering we had the benefits of being an island they've done a really bad job of keeping it under control.
> 
> And people still think the UK will just walk away from the biggest economic union in the world without dire consequences. Not with the idiots in charge.


Not really the same. You guys are also an aviation hub which really is your biggest border. Anyways what's up with the new strain of covid over there that is alleged to be more transmissible and out of control?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Millennium99 said:


> It's unfortunate we couldn't get Stimulus check, I just lost my job the other week, would really have helped, seeing as it's really hard to find a job right now and taxes are a month away.
> 
> We could've had it if Pelosi wasn't playing games and stopped worrying about getting her hair to look salon fresh every time she's in public


Let’s not forget McConnell had another stimulus package on his desk last summer. He did nothing with it.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Not really the same. You guys are also an aviation hub which really is your biggest border. Anyways what's up with the new strain of covid over there that is alleged to be more transmissible and out of control?


Not sure yet. There was always a concern Xmas would cause the numbers to shoot up and put pressure on the health system. That was the same everywhere though. Now there's a mutation which is up to 70% more transmissible. They're trying to stop it spreading the country but due to the high density it's likely to be everywhere by now. 

Thankfully it's believed to no more dangerous for the people who catch it and worse case scenario has the vaccine needing only minor modifications. Still, a lot of unknowns at this stage. 

Either covid-19 is coming to a nasty conclusion or it's the first sign that (due to mutations) there's a long way to go.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if the politicians (Pence, Pelosi, AOC, etc.) that are doing public displays of getting the vaccine aren't getting the real vaccine. 

Maybe I'm just assuming the worst of people I think are scummy, but I highly doubt they'd allow themselves to be injected with something that is poorly tested, rushed, and the pharma company can't be held accountable if there are any negative side effects. 

There's also a lot of talk about who should get he vaccine first, yada yada yada. Look, feel free to go ahead of me. You want to roll those dice, go for it. I don't feel comfortable getting injected with something that I can't sue for damages for if I react badly to it and these politicians pushing for it make me trust it even less. I mean if 2020 should have taught us anything, its to not trust these fuckers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Once again being white and male has its privileges. I can't take the vaccine early so everyone that is on the minority list can take this vaccine and DIE. 

Just kidding of course. How effective will the vaccine be when this clear weapon of mass destruction mutates into its 2nd phase? Third and final phase is Captain Trips.

Just kidding again of course. We do pretty much need to be transitioning into universal income for all and just automate everything with our future robot overlords aka our future selves.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So, uh, this vaccine comes out and now we have new strains of the virus. Neat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't believe the fuckers in charge are getting the real vaccine. No way these elitist pricks would allow themselves to be injected with something that is poorly tested, rushed, and you can't sue over if something goes wrong. They are probably being injected with Vitamin B or a regular flu shot or something. 

Fuck the vaccine, and fuck these assholes ruining everyone's lives. I'll take my chances outside and with my family.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is this r/conspiracy now?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Is this r/conspiracy now?


I don't believe that there's such a thing as a conspiracy theory when it comes to this whole Pandemic situation

The Great Reset is a real thing. The WEF openly talks about it

Small businesses are getting destroyed while Amazon, Walmart and Costco are making a killing

Lockdowns are insanely disproportionate to a virus that apparently has a 99.7% survival rate

Vaccines were rushed, and the manufacturers are immune to getting sued. There have already been recalls on vaccines and they are pushing to make this manditory

Big Tech censor and shadowban alternative media from their platforms, especially those that are skeptical of the official word


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I don't believe that there's such a thing as a conspiracy theory when it comes to this whole Pandemic situation
> 
> The Great Reset is a real thing. The WEF openly talks about it
> 
> ...


The great reset is just a push towards a more sustainable economy. Our existing system while great for economic development, has also given rise to higher economic inequality resulting in social unrest. Is it a better plan? Will it work? We don't know because it is simply another initiative to attempt to improve the world.

If you look past the surface paranoia being exploited by troll farms, the conspiracy makes zero sense. Small businesses were already getting destroyed before the pandemic. Lockdowns were gradual and reluctantly enforced. Vaccines were rushed because so we could get back to economic activities ASAP. Maybe question the motives or financial backing of alternative media getting shadownbanned by the profit driven big tech? It still amazes me that the far right in the west fawning over a Chinese cult backed news source like epoch times in recent years.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

So a couple things I want to mention here. 

One, to the people who still keep pointing out the 99% survival rate when questioning the lockdowns...you're fucking morons. Every single one of you. It's already been documented that a lot of people who got Covid are still experiencing long term implications that are impacting their everyday lives. This isn't just something that people recover from after two weeks. There are a lot of people out there who had it months ago and are still sick from it, and we don't know how long it will take for them to recover. Stop being lazy fucks and just looking at survival rates. Understand that there's far more to it than that. 

To the people who are questioning the vaccines: again, you are fucking morons. Every single one of you. Republicans and Democrats aren't the ones manufacturing this shit. They weren't the ones who made it. These things have already been tested and proven to work. Of course Republicans and Democrats are going to make a public showcase of taking the vaccine. They're politicians. Every action they do is an attempt to "set an example". You think Al Gore actually gives a shit about the environment? That doesn't mean the stuff he said about global warming wasn't true. We need to take these vaccines in order for this shit to end. Plain and simple. Yes, I am absolutely going to trust people who are medically qualified to say "these vaccines are safe". If you aren't, then fine, don't take the vaccine. Enjoy staying in your house for the rest of your life.

And TripleG, stop freaking the fuck out. WWE crowds are going to come back, probably in 2021.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> So a couple things I want to mention here.
> 
> One, to the people who still keep pointing out the 99% survival rate when questioning the lockdowns...you're fucking morons. Every single one of you. It's already been documented that a lot of people who got Covid are still experiencing long term implications that are impacting their everyday lives. This isn't just something that people recover from after two weeks. There are a lot of people out there who had it months ago and are still sick from it, and we don't know how long it will take for them to recover. Stop being lazy fucks and just looking at survival rates. Understand that there's far more to it than that.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I don't believe that there's such a thing as a conspiracy theory when it comes to this whole Pandemic situation
> 
> The Great Reset is a real thing. The WEF openly talks about it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick and on-point summary. But most of the people here still try do deny these facts or can't admit that this shit is actually going on. I mean the official main stream media has published the information you shared but naw these are MUH CONSPIRACY THEORIES lmao this world is lost


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> To the people who are questioning the vaccines: again, you are fucking morons. Every single one of you. Republicans and Democrats aren't the ones manufacturing this shit. They weren't the ones who made it. These things have already been tested and proven to work. Of course Republicans and Democrats are going to make a public showcase of taking the vaccine. They're politicians. Every action they do is an attempt to "set an example". You think Al Gore actually gives a shit about the environment? That doesn't mean the stuff he said about global warming wasn't true. We need to take these vaccines in order for this shit to end. Plain and simple. Yes, I am absolutely going to trust people who are medically qualified to say "these vaccines are safe". If you aren't, then fine, don't take the vaccine. Enjoy staying in your house for the rest of your life.
> 
> And TripleG, stop freaking the fuck out. WWE crowds are going to come back, probably in 2021.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342933849911697409
Go tell this to the people getting paralysis like Bell's Palsy after taking the vaccine

Spineless twat


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342933849911697409
> Go tell this to the people getting paralysis like Bell's Palsy after taking the vaccine
> 
> Spineless twat


That tweet is from a suspended account, in other words, complete bullshit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

A PG Attitude said:


> That tweet is from a suspended account, in other words, complete bullshit.


The suspended account if from a retweeter that I used. The video in question is still getting shared


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343064609327087616


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> The suspended account if from a retweeter that I used. The video in question is still getting shared
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343064609327087616


This look like a troll farm twitter account. Congratulations. You played yourself.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> This look like a troll farm twitter account. Congratulations. You played yourself.


It's not the account of the girl in the video....


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342933849911697409
> Go tell this to the people getting paralysis like Bell's Palsy after taking the vaccine
> 
> Spineless twat


I'll absolutely go tell people to still take the vaccine. I'm not going to tell them not to because one person got bells palsy from it. Fuck off with this idiotic nonsense. It's a well known fact that there are always going to be a small percentage of people who will suffer adverse side effects from taking a vaccine. You're more likely to die in a car accident than get negative side affects from a vaccine. It doesn't make it unsafe. The absolute dumbassery in your logic is astounding.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> I'll absolutely go tell people to still take the vaccine. I'm not going to tell them not to because one person got bells palsy from it. Fuck off with this idiotic nonsense. It's a well known fact that there are always going to be a small percentage of people who will suffer adverse side effects from taking a vaccine. You're more likely to die in a car accident than get negative side affects from a vaccine. It doesn't make it unsafe. The absolute dumbassery in your logic is astounding.


"One person" my ass









Four volunteers who got Pfizer's vaccine developed Bell's palsy


Bell's palsy is a form of temporary facial paralysis with no known cause, but respiratory infections are a risk factor. Four people who got Pfizer's shot developed Bell's, but none did in the placebo group.




www.dailymail.co.uk





You're free to take the vaccine if you want, but I'm not going to risk sabotaging my body by taking a rushed product that claims to treat a virus that was never isolated.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> "One person" my ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not waste my time with idiotic shit like this, especially on a day like this. 



https://news.yahoo.com/fact-check-bells-palsy-among-223712391.html



Do some actual fucking research before you spread nonsense like this. It's not a rushed product. It was tested product that was proven to be effective. Stop being a fucking idiot.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

All vaccines are going to impact some portion of those that take it. The point is that if everyone were to take the vaccine then far fewer people will die or have long term health consequences than if we just let the virus spread unchecked.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> Do not waste my time with idiotic shit like this, especially on a day like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USA TODAY as your source? N**** please...









Doctors Around the World Issue Dire WARNING: DO NOT GET THE COVID VACCINE!!


SHARE SHARE SHARE In an effort to combat Big Pharma Corporate Media and Big Tech censorship, doctors around the world are frantically trying to warn the masses of the devastating effects of the experimental COVID vaccines about to be mass injected…




www.bitchute.com





Tell all of these doctors how no one should fear the vaccines.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice alt-right conspiracy site you got there.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AlternateDemise is this you?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> USA TODAY as your source? N**** please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USA today is far more reliable as a source than fucking Bitchute. You might as well just use Newsmax as your next source at this point.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> USA today is far more reliable as a source than fucking Bitchute. You might as well just use Newsmax as your next source at this point.


If you bothered to click on the video, you'd notice_ actual_ doctors speaking out. How in the fuck does being on BitChute discredit anything? BitChute is a video-sharing platform... exactly like YouTube. The only difference is that it's more lenient with censorship.

It's like I'm arguing with a 12-year old


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> If you bothered to click on the video, you'd notice_ actual_ doctors speaking out. How in the fuck does being on BitChute discredit anything? BitChute is a video-sharing platform... exactly like YouTube. The only difference is that it's more lenient with censorship.
> 
> It's like I'm arguing with a 12-year old


BitChute is nothing like youtube. They are known for allowing videos that have been debunked and discredited as being right-wing fiction filled nonsense to not only be posted, but are promoted on their website. It's a website that caters to stupid people like you who buy into obvious bullshit. 

And I don't give a shit about actual doctors speaking out. We have an actual doctor out in Houston who thinks demon sperm is an actual thing. Just because a doctor supports the theory doesn't automatically make it credible, especially when a large majority of doctors with no political allegiance support the vaccine. A 12 year old would understand that.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Its almost as though people believe all medications have no side effects! EVERY medication has a risk to someone and 4 out of ? thousands isn't all that many or surprising. NO medication is 100 safe, not even paracetamol.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

A PG Attitude said:


> Yes it will once enough people are vaccinated and treatment improves. You're the one that's nuts.



they just said there is another corona strain


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

jroc72191 said:


> they just said there is another corona strain


Apparently if you already had covid, you should be immune to the new strain. This one I will take with a grain of salt, but lets say that's true. If that's the case, then just get the vaccine and you should be fine.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345473596823580672


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol that video was like an introductory cult production. "I'm brave enough to join the soldiers of the seventh sun".


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Factbox-Latest on the worldwide spread of the coronavirus


A German military plane carrying more than 20 doctors and nurses together with ventilators and hospital beds has arrived in coronavirus-stricken Portugal, while the COVAX vaccine-sharing facility allocated at least 330 million doses of vaccine for poorer countries to be...




www.reuters.com













Merkel wants 'very fast action' against virus after record deaths


Chancellor Angela Merkel wants "very fast action" to counter the spread of COVID-19 mutations, she told a meeting of top officials from her party on Thursday after Germany recorded a record number of deaths from the coronavirus.




www.reuters.com





This thread died even though the virus is still spreading. Kinda feel like we are all desensitized to everything at this point. Shocking that Germany had a higher daily death toll per million than the US for some days in recent weeks .


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Epidemic/Vaccine Specialists (Mid 2020): We need to give the vaccine to the elderly, those at most risk.
<30 elderly people die after receiving vaccine in Norway>
Epidemic/Vaccine Specialists (Jan 2021): We need to make sure that we do not give the vaccine to the elderly who are frail.

Later 2021....
People who take heart medication shouldn't have the vaccine.
People who have diabetes shouldn't have the vaccine.
People who are allergic to sulpher shouldn't have the vaccine.
People who are prone to ingrown toenails shouldn't have the vaccine.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

njcam said:


> Epidemic/Vaccine Specialists (Mid 2020): We need to give the vaccine to the elderly, those at most risk.
> <30 elderly people die after receiving vaccine in Norway>
> Epidemic/Vaccine Specialists (Jan 2021): We need to make sure that we do not give the vaccine to the elderly who are frail.
> 
> ...


It's almost as if medical science continually does research, observation and development brining new information to light we should all know about.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> It's almost as if medical science continually does research, observation and development brining new information to light we should all know about.


They do (except for development), but the make-up of the vaccines are not being changed to reflex these 'out-in-the-field' discoveries.

The vaccine that UK was administering in Dec 2020 is going to be the same vaccine that will be administered in Oct/Nov 2021 - there isn't a scientist back at HQ making modifications to the vaccine.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

njcam said:


> They do (except for development), but the make-up of the vaccines are not being changed to reflex these 'out-in-the-field' discoveries.
> 
> The vaccine that UK was administering in Dec 2020 is going to be the same vaccine that will be administered in Oct/Nov 2021 - there isn't a scientist back at HQ making modifications to the vaccine.


Do you have a source


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Do you have a source


A source about what? Don't need a source, its reality.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

njcam said:


> A source about what? Don't need a source, its reality.





> The vaccine that UK was administering in Dec 2020 is going to be the same vaccine that will be administered in Oct/Nov 2021 - there isn't a scientist back at HQ making modifications to the vaccine.


So this is just total general knowledge to the general population? Don't think so. I'm not setting you up or anything but this sort of claim should have a source. If you don't have a source it doesn't pass the fact test I'm sorry.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> So this is just total general knowledge to the general population? Don't think so. I'm not setting you up or anything but this sort of claim should have a source. If you don't have a source it doesn't pass the fact test I'm sorry.


Source about what exactly? I don't think you understand the content of my original post.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

njcam said:


> Source about what exactly? I don't think you understand the content of my original post.


Just say you heard it from Big Kev and I would've believed it immediately.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Timing is interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351986373721546754


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How does this monster still have a job. He's an open racist! What steps does that state have to take to get him removed from office?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353388082284920832


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> How does this monster still have a job. He's an open racist! What steps does that state have to take to get him removed from office?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353388082284920832


While he is a racist POS, I don't want people to be vilified for asking questions of any plausible reason why certain diseases spread more among certain communities. Same question about hygiene can be asked about why the virus spread more among white republicans too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355174116542849027


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Quite a few people on these forums like FriedTofu, Strikeforce and Bruiser that can't wait to have the government jamming things up their asshole daily.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sellex said:


> Quite a few people on these forums like FriedTofu, Strikeforce and Bruiser that can't wait to have the government jamming things up their asshole daily.


Sounds like you speak from experience.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Johnson & Johnson asking the FDA for authorization for their one-shot vaccine. 









Johnson & Johnson asks FDA to authorize its Covid-19 vaccine | CNN


Johnson & Johnson officially asked the FDA for emergency use authorization of its Covid-19 vaccine Thursday.




www.cnn.com





@Headliner or any other mod...can you move the other COVID threads and merge them with this one? Don’t need a bazillion threads dedicated to the pandemic.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Sellex said:


> Quite a few people on these forums like FriedTofu, Strikeforce and Bruiser that can't wait to have the government jamming things up their asshole daily.


That's your area of expertise, kiddo. It's gotta be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway at this point. That's what Rick said, anyway.


----------



## Sellex (Nov 12, 2020)

Forum progressives getting hyped!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Johnson & Johnson asking the FDA for authorization for their one-shot vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im hoping they’re able to get approval. After doing some research and listening to several doctors discuss the various vaccines, I think I’d be more willing that I originally thought to get the J&J vaccine.

From what I’m reading, the lower efficacy may not be as simple as it looks as they apparently had a larger cohort and included areas affected by the UK, SA and Brazilian variants, whereas the mRNA vaccines had the luxury of not being tested against those variants at the same rates as those variants simply weren’t around/widely circulating during their studies.

Also, the J&J vaccine apparently “gets better with time” and had something like 100% efficacy at preventing hospitalization and death after 49 days with the original variant. Also, less side effects reported.

For anyone interested, MedCram did a pretty good YouTube rundown yesterday.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some interesting and rather informative videos about the vaccines...


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Sellex said:


> View attachment 96940
> 
> 
> Forum progressives getting hyped!!





KYRA BATARA said:


> View attachment 96941


Forum conservatives very excited to discuss taking stuff up the butt! Not surprising, of course. That's your area of expertise, guys.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> Forum conservatives very excited to discuss taking stuff up the butt! Not surprising, of course. That's your area of expertise, guys.


I don't like to read too much into these things but it does seem odd that homophobic conservatives seem to think about anal sex or things going up arses more than most actual gay dudes do. It seems to consume them.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky that I'm in a position where I can say "I wish I got that vaccine instead of the one I got!" 

I'm 1 dose in on Moderna's and go for my second in a little over a week. I'm not super confident in the vaccine but I'm also confident that it won't be bad for me. Like 70% it works as intended, 29.9% it does nothing, .1% it's really bad for me. I'll risk it if it helps getting the world back to normal at some point in the future.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Third shot may be needed to combat new coronavirus variants, Bill Gates says*

A third dose of coronavirus vaccine may be needed to prevent serious cases of new variants of the disease, Bill Gates said Tuesday. The billionaire philanthropist's comments come amid to the growing concern that current vaccines are less effective against the South African and Brazilian variants.









Third shot may be needed to combat new coronavirus variants, Bill Gates says


There's growing concern about the effectiveness of current vaccines against variants from Brazil and South Africa.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Bill Gates should shut up by now. He's been on my shit list since discontinuing support for XP.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Just throwing this out there for the idiots on this board who a few months ago thought that Vaccination passports were nothing but a wacky conspiracy theory


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I mean I have a card in my wallet right now to prove I was vaccinated. That's absolutely where we're headed.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Congratulations to the Great State of Texas.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/texas-governor-lifts-all-coronavirus-restrictions-on-businesses-rescinds-mask-mandate-204327939.html


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Congratulations to the Great State of Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/texas-governor-lifts-all-coronavirus-restrictions-on-businesses-rescinds-mask-mandate-204327939.html


Even though this is red meat distraction for his base that hated the mandate, I sorta agree with it since it wasn't being enforced anyway. Idiots politicized masks and form their whole identity around defying it instead of seeing it as a health measure to help their fellow person. Also didn't he receive his vaccine shot recently? He got his, so everyone else can get fked. lol

Anything to distract from Texas failure in managing their power grid. Someone said it best, forget we got people killed due to our greed by allowing us to place more of you at risk of getting sick and killed.


----------



## Harvard (Feb 17, 2021)

Put me down as a "no" on the vaccine list.

I'm a healthy, in-shape 30-something, which means my risk of dying from COVID-19 is essentially nonexistent. My risk of dying, or being harmed from a vaccine is . . . well, we're not entirely sure, but it seems higher than "nonexistent."

A basic risk assessment suggests that me, and people like me, should not take the vaccine. I'm sorry if that offends anyone.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's part 2 of Medical Experts around the world warning you NOT to take the vaccine. 









ASK THE EXPERTS II - DOCTORS WORLDWIDE LABEL THE COVID VACCINE AS UNNECESSARY AND DEADLY


💥THIS IS PART 2 AND WAS RELEASES TODAY💥 𝘛4 🇯🇵 𝗠𝗢𝗥𝗘 𝗜𝗡𝗙𝗢 ➪ ––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––– 以下に日本語の情報があります ––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––– 𝗩𝗜𝗗𝗘𝗢 𝗜𝗡𝗙𝗢 ● 𝘓𝘢𝘯𝘨𝘶𝘢𝘨𝘦 – English ● 𝘙𝘦𝘭𝘦𝘢𝘴𝘦…




www.bitchute.com







FriedTofu said:


> Even though this is red meat distraction for his base that hated the mandate, I sorta agree with it since it wasn't being enforced anyway. Idiots politicized masks and form their whole identity around defying it instead of seeing it as a health measure to help their fellow person. Also didn't he receive his vaccine shot recently? He got his, so everyone else can get fked. lol
> 
> Anything to distract from Texas failure in managing their power grid. Someone said it best, forget we got people killed due to our greed by allowing us to place more of you at risk of getting sick and killed.


Oh piss off

Do you have any idea what is happening to small businesses around the world? Masks is ALL about a political agenda. Go look at Davos 2020 and what the WEF is pushing.

Only the most gullible and masochist would want to keep wearing masks, obey curfews and lockdowns, and destroy their own businesses for the benefit of billionaire elites. Masks and lockdowns CLEARLY don't work as intended if we're still a year into this crap.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Here's part 2 of Medical Experts around the world warning you NOT to take the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piss off yourself. Number of dead people don't lie about the severity of the virus. Masks wearing is the most cost effective measure to contain the impact of the virus spreading but it became politicized because ignorant people like you living in comfort needed something to 'rally against' to find meaning in your meaningless lives.

People like you like to take no action at all if nothing can prevent every bad thing from happening. Saying masks and lockdowns don't work as intended when studies have shown cities that implemented them has coped better with the virus than without.

Big fing projection on your part on who is the gullible and masochist ones on this issue when you bought hook line and sinker into the fake concerned about small business nonsense and happily accept getting sick or worse for the economy of the elites. I don't know how Karens like you live with yourself sprouting all this nonsense everyday to justify your own selfishness. Lecturing others about not caring about small businesses while trying to discredit all the deaths and suffering the pandemic has caused because you are upset at wearing a stupid piece of cloth is peak Karen.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Piss off yourself. Number of dead people don't lie about the severity of the virus. Masks wearing is the most cost effective measure to contain the impact of the virus spreading but it became politicized because ignorant people like you living in comfort needed something to 'rally against' to find meaning in your meaningless lives.
> 
> People like you like to take no action at all if nothing can prevent every bad thing from happening. Saying masks and lockdowns don't work as intended when studies have shown cities that implemented them has coped better with the virus than without.
> 
> Big fing projection on your part on who is the gullible and masochist ones on this issue when you bought hook line and sinker into the fake concerned about small business nonsense and happily accept getting sick or worse for the economy of the elites. I don't know how Karens like you live with yourself sprouting all this nonsense everyday to justify your own selfishness. Lecturing others about not caring about small businesses while trying to discredit all the deaths and suffering the pandemic has caused because you are upset at wearing a stupid piece of cloth is peak Karen.


Spoken like someone that knows nothing about the Davos / WEF agenda.

Small business nonsense? Are you denying the fact that small businesses / farms are getting wrecked worldwide while the Amazons and Walmarts of the world are making a killing? I bet you're one of those sheeple that believe there was no correlation between the Christmas break having a surge in cases and forcing businesses to close shop, leaving the big wigs to sweep all the profits. Bet you found no correlation between the seasonal Flu magically disappearing and COVID cases surging...

It's funny, because there's certified doctors from all over the world putting their careers and livelyhoods on the line to warn about Vaccines (like in the video above), while Big Tech censors it all and MSM put crisis clowns / quacks all over the news to keep people in states of fear with this total hogwash.

Here in Canada people have followed the rules, wore the face nappies, respected curfew and lockdowns, and things are STILL headed in a draconian direction. Go look at any comment sections still open on CTV, CBC and Global News and you'll be hard-pressed to find anyone that doesn't see right through the bullshit.

You must also believe that breathing back in your own carbon dioxide from wearing a mask will do wonders for your health, or the fact that these masks are basically backpacks for germs and bacteria. Or, that people with breathing issues are being pressured into wearing them, therefor compromising their health.

Also strange how in several nursing homes there have been elderly people that suddenly dropped dead after taking the vaccines, and it was blamed on COVID in the MSM.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Spoken like someone that knows nothing about the Davos / WEF agenda.
> 
> Small business nonsense? Are you denying the fact that small businesses / farms are getting wrecked worldwide while the Amazons and Walmarts of the world are making a killing? I bet you're one of those sheeple that believe there was no correlation between the Christmas season having a surge in cases and forcing businesses to close shop, leaving the big wigs to sweep all the profits. Bet you found no correlation between the seasonal Flu magically disappearing and COVID cases surging...
> 
> ...


Correlation is not causation. Something you don't seem to understand. Face it, you are just using small businesses as an excuse to virtue signal and disguise your own selfishness behind caring for others.

There are legitimate concerns about covid vaccines. They aren't being silenced as much as you like to think in your own alternate reality. There are also baseless claims by grifters preying on ignorant Karens like you. Seems like you are too ignorant to separate which is which.

You realize the virus don't follow your Karen timetable and we can't project 100% how long the pandemic will last? Also all it takes is a few Karens like you disobeying rules and catch the virus and cause superspreader events and we restart all over again unless we are willing to overwhelm hospitals again. Besides not being able to attend crowded areas and be stuck like sardines in a can with other people, lives are back to normal for many places that wore masks and observed social distancing.

You believe breathing in your own carbon dioxide because of wearing piece of cloth and you try to lecture me about not knowing my stuff? Continue to get preyed on by internet grifters and their videos then. Just don't become a super spreader and cause others to suffer.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think we should just open the country up 100% and shame people who still wear masks, and better yet the ones who still get the vaccine as well. I'm planning on not giving any of my children any vaccines, and am sure not going to trust modern medicine, there is too much shit in those that nobody knows anything about, and can cause shit like autism, cancer, and so many other diseases that are just not worth the risk. Besides, these doctors are just all brainwashed into telling us what the big media conglomerates and businesses want you to think, it should be as my right as a free American do refuse any of the "treatments" these so called hacks put up. Of course you still end up with whiny, crybaby liberal snowflakes complaining about this shit. They can freely stay inside their homes wearing 20 masks all over their head and their vaccines that dumb them down into believing they are sheeple, while people like me go out and enjoy the freedoms of life like we are meant to with all my fellow brothers and sisters.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Correlation is not causation. Something you don't seem to understand. Face it, you are just using small businesses as an excuse to virtue signal and disguise your own selfishness behind caring for others.
> 
> There are legitimate concerns about covid vaccines. They aren't being silenced as much as you like to think in your own alternate reality. There are also baseless claims by grifters preying on ignorant Karens like you. Seems like you are too ignorant to separate which is which.
> 
> ...



Small business is a HUGE fucking excuse don't you think? Unless you want to depend on the Government and their stimulus cheques for the rest of your life. At this point it's worth trying a different approach for the sake of saving the independent livelyhood of the population no?

The thing is, these certified doctors speaking out have NOTHING to gain from warning us, and EVERYTHING to lose. So why in the hell would they speak out in such big numbers if it means that they will likely get their licenses revoked? The quacks on MSM have EVERYTHING to gain, and NOTHING to lose.

The pandemic will last forever if people don't start asking real questions and think for themselves, because the Great Reset isn't a conspiracy theory anymore, they're actually openly promoting it with slogans like "You'll own nothing and be happy". They'll just keep piling on restrictions with the Pandemic and Climate Change excuses until you have NO freedoms left. The world will look exactly like in the movie Songbird, and you won't even have a platform to defend them anymore because they'll have completely taken over the internet by then. Enjoy it while it lasts.

Most hospitals aren't even overwhelmed. I can't even count the amount of people that went into hospitals and filmed around and it was empty. I went to a Hospital in Ontario last month for an unrelated issue and the nurse was talking about how exaggerated the news were making it out to be. That's probably why so much staff is quitting

Superspreaders my ass. I'm around people all day and haven't gotten sick in a year. I had food poisoning last month and that's it. Haven't seen anyone in my proximity drop dead, you know, like we see in ACTUAL pandemics throughout history. All we see are numbers given to us by the MSM, which is based on a PCR test that even it's creator questioned it's use back in the 80s.

Are you actually trying to tell me that trapping your mouth with a nappie doesn't promote a moisture haven for the carbon dioxide that you exhale? If so then you must be a total idiot


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I think we should just open the country up 100% and shame people who still wear masks, and better yet the ones who still get the vaccine as well. I'm planning on not giving any of my children any vaccines, and am sure not going to trust modern medicine, there is too much shit in those that nobody knows anything about, and can cause shit like autism, cancer, and so many other diseases that are just not worth the risk. Besides, these doctors are just all brainwashed into telling us what the big media conglomerates and businesses want you to think, it should be as my right as a free American do refuse any of the "treatments" these so called hacks put up. Of course you still end up with whiny, crybaby liberal snowflakes complaining about this shit. They can freely stay inside their homes wearing 20 masks all over their head and their vaccines that dumb them down into believing they are sheeple, while people like me go out and enjoy the freedoms of life like we are meant to with all my fellow brothers and sisters.


You forgot to add Joe Biden's "environmental" policies that you were so excited about in that other thread.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You forgot to add Joe Biden's "environmental" policies that you were so excited about in that other thread.


Ah yes, forgot to write while rolling coal in my 4 ton pickup truck and flipping off those damn hippies to my paragraph there.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Small business is a HUGE fucking excuse don't you think? Unless you want to depend on the Government and their stimulus cheques for the rest of your life. At this point it's worth trying a different approach for the sake of saving the independent livelyhood of the population no?
> 
> The thing is, these certified doctors speaking out have NOTHING to gain from warning us, and EVERYTHING to lose. So why in the hell would they speak out in such big numbers if it means that they will likely get their licenses revoked? The quacks on MSM have EVERYTHING to gain, and NOTHING to lose.
> 
> ...


Yes it is an excuse because you aren't really interested in helping small businesses. You are using them to justify your own selfishness and lack of will to be responsible.

What stupid reality do you live in where doctors are warning against taking vaccines that have passed reputed testings and regulations? There are many vaccines out there for covid and those with low efficacy are rightfully not advised to be taken.

Lol you are mixing all your conspiracy theories together just because you got upset over wearing a stupid piece of cloth over your face. Accusing others for being gullible but suddenly wearing a mask is carbon dioxide poisoning. Dude you realize people in some work wear masks all day even without a pandemic right? If cooks at a cookhouse can wear a mask while cooking for hours on end, Karens like you sure can as well. The total idiot in here is you.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Yes it is an excuse because you aren't really interested in helping small businesses. You are using them to justify your own selfishness and lack of will to be responsible.
> 
> What stupid reality do you live in where doctors are warning against taking vaccines that have passed reputed testings and regulations? There are many vaccines out there for covid and those with low efficacy are rightfully not advised to be taken.
> 
> Lol you are mixing all your conspiracy theories together just because you got upset over wearing a stupid piece of cloth over your face. Accusing others for being gullible but suddenly wearing a mask is carbon dioxide poisoning. Dude you realize people in some work wear masks all day even without a pandemic right? If cooks at a cookhouse can wear a mask while cooking for hours on end, Karens like you sure can as well. The total idiot in here is you.


Have you watched the video that I posted earlier with all the doctors speaking out? Obviously not

Where did I say that it was healthier to wear it in other circumstances? The health hazards don't show up overnight. People wearing them for work-related reasons are also putting their health at risk. Simple logic dismantles your entire argument.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Have you watched the video that I posted earlier with all the doctors speaking out? Obviously not
> 
> Where did I say that it was healthier to wear it in other circumstances? The health hazards don't show up overnight. People wearing them for work-related reasons are also putting their health at risk. Simple logic dismantles your entire argument.


This FriedTofu is a lost case man. Why waste your time on normopathic people like that? You can't help everybody.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> The total idiot in here is you.


Hey genius look you'll soon be able to connect your smartphone to your mask which will tell you WHEN TO TAKE A BREATH OF FRESH AIR. Ain't that F'ING AWESOME?









This smart face mask tells you when to wash it


The World Economic Forum is an independent international organization committed to improving the state of the world by engaging business, political, academic and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. Incorporated as a not-for-profit foundation in 1971, and...




www.weforum.org


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Hey genius look you'll soon be able to connect your smartphone to your mask which will tell you WHEN TO TAKE A BREATH OF FRESH AIR. Ain't that F'ING AWESOME?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no that's just a wacky CONSPIRACY THEORY. They'd never suggest something so absurd!


Even though it comes directly from the WEF's website...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's a nice visual illustration to help @FriedTofu understand his place in the pecking order


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Have you watched the video that I posted earlier with all the doctors speaking out? Obviously not
> 
> Where did I say that it was healthier to wear it in other circumstances? The health hazards don't show up overnight. People wearing them for work-related reasons are also putting their health at risk. Simple logic dismantles your entire argument.


What health hazards do people that wore masks for years before the pandemic suffer from then? Countless people that worked with food wore masks for hygiene purposes. Cleaners wore masks. Health workers wore masks. Where are the reports of these people suffering from mask-related health hazards over the years? Are you saying someone working at McDonalds before the pandemic needed to be paid hazard pay for wearing a mask?

Wtf simple logic are you talking about? You are the one clearly making shit up because you can't admit you are being a Karen not wanting to wear a stupid piece of cloth over your face.


KYRA BATARA said:


> Here's a nice visual illustration to help @FriedTofu understand his place in the pecking order
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98109


Holy shit you really like to combine your stupid conspiracy theories just because you are upset at people wearing a stupid piece of cloth over their face. You actually got triggered enough to make this LOL Way to find purpose in your meaningless life I guess.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> What health hazards do people that wore masks for years before the pandemic suffer from then? Countless people that worked with food wore masks for hygiene purposes. Cleaners wore masks. Health workers wore masks. Where are the reports of these people suffering from mask-related health hazards over the years? Are you saying someone working at McDonalds before the pandemic needed to be paid hazard pay for wearing a mask?
> 
> Wtf simple logic are you talking about? You are the one clearly making shit up because you can't admit you are being a Karen not wanting to wear a stupid piece of cloth over your face.


















__





Facebook







www.facebook.com





^^^
Dr. James Meehan and colleagues conclude that moisture build-up in masks cause bacterial pneumonia










Postoperative wound infections and surgical face masks: a controlled study - PubMed


It has never been shown that wearing surgical face masks decreases postoperative wound infections. On the contrary, a 50% decrease has been reported after omitting face masks. The present study was designed to reveal any 30% or greater difference in general surgery wound infection rates by using...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





^^^

From the National Library of Medicine. A link to bacterial infection and mask-wearing









Cloth masks: Dangerous to your health?


Respiratory infection is much higher among healthcare workers wearing cloth masks compared to medical masks, research shows. Cloth masks should not be used by workers in any healthcare setting, authors of the new study say.



www.sciencedaily.com





^^^

And another from Science Daily









5 main hazardous chemicals in clothing from China named


The Consumer Product Safety Commission (BCP) has published a list of the main chemicals used in the manufacturing of low-cost clothing, mainly from China.




fashionunited.uk





^^^
You're going to tell me that breathing carcinogenic chems, fibreglass, lead, NFE, phthalates, polyfluorinated chems and formaldehyde all day is good?










Nonpharmaceutical Measures for Pandemic Influenza in Nonhealthcare Settings—Personal Protective and Environmental Measures


Pandemic Influenza—Personal Protective Measures




wwwnc.cdc.gov





^^^

Here's an article from the CDC (posted in May of last year) telling us that masks don't work for preventing the spread of viruses





__





One of Europe’s Leading Neurologists Claims Masks Are Dangerous & Explains Why | SGT Report







www.sgtreport.com





Top Neurologist in Europe says that wearing masks is dangerous


I can go on forever, but hopefully you get the idea. Although I'm sure that you'll resort to your lame Karen insults because you have nothing else to bring to the table other than the usual excuses and Government asskissing



> Holy shit you really like to combine your stupid conspiracy theories just because you are upset at people wearing a stupid piece of cloth over their face. You actually got triggered enough to make this LOL Way to find purpose in your meaningless life I guess.


Yes it upsets me because the sheeple are getting in the way of the ones fighting for their freedoms and basic human rights. Sheep policing themselves basically

The Great Reset will only work because gullible people like you take it up the ass with a big fat smile on your face


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> View attachment 98125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are comparing wearing N95 masks to simple cloth masks. Disingenuous point number one.

You are quoting grifters political hack anti-vax or 'natural remedy' doctors as sources. Disingenuous point number two.

You are just a Karen searching for any justification for some purpose in your mundane life. You just wallow in your conspiracy theories as a dopamine hit without thinking of the consequences.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> You are comparing wearing N95 masks to simple cloth masks. Disingenuous point number one.


Obviously didn't read the articles because face cloths are specifically mentioned throughout. Also, the "double masking" that Fauci recommends would be even worse than an N95



> You are quoting grifters political hack anti-vax or 'natural remedy' doctors as sources. Disingenuous point number two.


Typical bullshit response from a devout MSM and "Fact Checker" drone



> You are just a Karen searching for any justification for some purpose in your mundane life. You just wallow in your conspiracy theories as a dopamine hit without thinking of the consequences.


Nah, I just know how to use my head. You should give it a try one of these days


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Obviously didn't read the articles because face cloths are specifically mentioned throughout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ignore numerous studies that showed masks wearing reduced the spread of the virus. There has been no reports of health hazards of mask wearing except by hacks like you complaining about being required to wear it because you formed an identity around not wearing hem. But continue to be a Karen about it and lecturing others with your fake concern trolling.

Try following your own advice and use your head. Over a whole freaking year and millions of families suffering losses due to the virus still you cling on to your conspiracies because it gives you a dopamine high of acting superior to the masses without doing any actual work. At least those grifters doctors work to get their medical degrees. I doubt someone like you accomplished anything similar.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> You ignore numerous studies that showed masks wearing reduced the spread of the virus. There has been no reports of health hazards of mask wearing except by hacks like you complaining about being required to wear it because you formed an identity around not wearing hem. But continue to be a Karen about it and lecturing others with your fake concern trolling.
> 
> Try following your own advice and use your head. Over a whole freaking year and millions of families suffering losses due to the virus still you cling on to your conspiracies because it gives you a dopamine high of acting superior to the masses without doing any actual work. At least those grifters doctors work to get their medical degrees. I doubt someone like you accomplished anything similar.


We're just sheeple breh, don't fight it. 

I'll dream of a maskless society when I sleep tonight.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> We're just sheeple breh, don't fight it.
> 
> I'll dream of a maskless society when I sleep tonight.


Is that the first step in how we level up into being part of the world monarch?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> You ignore numerous studies that showed masks wearing reduced the spread of the virus. There has been no reports of health hazards of mask wearing except by hacks like you complaining about being required to wear it because you formed an identity around not wearing hem. But continue to be a Karen about it and lecturing others with your fake concern trolling.
> 
> Try following your own advice and use your head. Over a whole freaking year and millions of families suffering losses due to the virus still you cling on to your conspiracies because it gives you a dopamine high of acting superior to the masses without doing any actual work. At least those grifters doctors work to get their medical degrees. I doubt someone like you accomplished anything similar.


Its simple common sense. Masks are moisture havens, they pack germ and bacteria. You exhale carbon dioxide which doesn't get 100% eliminated before you breathe it back in... because there's a fucking face cloth infont of your mouth. How dense can you possibly be about this? I bet that you'll be all over Fauci's recommendation to double mask, then triple mask, then quadruple mask until you can't physically breathe anymore, or you can then buy those WEF "smart" masks that tell you when its ok to breathe fresh air

What work are you doing? Aside from blowing off Klaus Shwabb and Bill Gates while attacking people that actually care about things like basic human rights, and the right to not let them destroy every small business and farm in the process? Like, you DO realize that the Great Reset wouldn't be possible without the pandemic and climate change excuses right? Nobody would accept it. So keep believing that all of these restrictions are there to save the elderly, when the people imposing these restrictions never gave a shit about the elderly before then. Prince Philip is on record saying that the population is filled with useless eaters, and that its a problem which needs to be addressed. Bill Gates is on record talking about the importance of population reduction. Experimental vaccines are killing the elderly in several nursing homes but clueless sheeple like you prefer wearing your rose-tinted glasses. Its pathetic really


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Its simple common sense. Masks are moisture havens, they pack germ and bacteria. You exhale carbon dioxide which doesn't get 100% eliminated before you breathe it back in... because there's a fucking face cloth infont of your mouth. How dense can you possibly be about this? I bet that you'll be all over Fauci's recommendation to double mask, then triple mask, then quadruple mask until you can't physically breathe anymore, or you can then buy those WEF "smart" masks that tell you when its ok to breathe fresh air
> 
> What work are you doing? Aside from blowing off Klaus Shwabb and Bill Gates while attacking people that actually care about things like basic human rights, and the right to not let them destroy every small business and farm in the process? Like, you DO realize that the Great Reset wouldn't be possible without the pandemic and climate change excuses right? Nobody would accept it. So keep believing that all of these restrictions are there to save the elderly, when the people imposing these restrictions never gave a shit about the elderly before then. Prince Philip is on record saying that the population is filled with useless eaters, and that its a problem which needs to be addressed. Bill Gates is on record talking about the importance of population reduction. Experimental vaccines are killing the elderly in several nursing homes but clueless sheeple like you prefer wearing your rose-tinted glasses. Its pathetic really


It isn't common sense. It is made up BS to push a political agenda because idiots based their identity around it. People have been wearing masks for work for decades. Nobody developed issues until Karens like you started mouthing off about mask mandates and suddenly so many people develop health issues with masks.

Again, correlation is not causation. You silly conspiracy mind can't get your head around it. Once again combining all your stupid conspiracy theories together because it gives you a high talking about stupid things. Freaking projecting your blowing off of conspiracy nutcases onto me again. You are a weaponized Karen and you don't even know it. Pathetic really.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> It isn't common sense. It is made up BS to push a political agenda because idiots based their identity around it.


It is funny how you ignore other posts and throw around ad hominem arguments. You claim critical people here are pushing a political agenda yet you keep stigmatizing them as "Karen". Why can't you just base your argumentation on scientific facts? @KYRA BATARA this also applies to you because there is no need to keep calling people "sheeple". 

To go back to you again @FriedTofu what do you say about these smart masks the World Economic Forum has presented? I would really like to hear your opinion on that.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rex Rasslin said:


> It is funny how you ignore other posts and throw around ad hominem arguments. You claim critical people here are pushing a political agenda yet you keep stigmatizing them as "Karen". Why can't you just base your argumentation on scientific facts? @KYRA BATARA this also applies to you because there is no need to keep calling people "sheeple".
> 
> To go back to you again @FriedTofu what do you say about these smart masks the World Economic Forum has presented? I would really like to hear your opinion on that.


You are pushing a political agenda. You refused to even admit the virus exists after months of it spreading globally. How is 'muh freedom' and creating fake health issues with wearing masks not being a Karen? I posted countless argument based on science in this thread but you conspiracy nutjobs refuse to accept anything that don't conform to your 'this is fake the elites are stealing from you' crazy views.

My views on these smart masks? They are virtue signaling solutions that isn't feasible or pragmatic at all for the majority of the population. It is just 'tech' company slapping 'smart' to everyday item to sell things at marked up prices with higher churn rate. Ironic as the masks are being claimed to be environmentally friendly. It is the selling of reusable bags creating more carbon footprint because buyers buy more of those bags instead of reusing them nonsense all over again.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesus tap-dancing Christ. The irony of all of you idiots who talk about this dystopian future we are heading for is if it was to happen it would be because of you who fought the simplest things that would have gotten us out of this. Thanks to selfish fuckwads, we are still dealing with this and now the stupidity of states that are now throwing everything open again gives us the risk of further outbreaks and going back to square one. It’s almost as if you want this New World Orderesque future, complete with gay frogs. 

The virus is real! I had it. My son only recently got his sense of smell back. I had a few friends that didn’t think it was real. One of them, a hunting buddy, died this week of it. He couldn’t have his wife and family say goodbye to him, and we can’t attend the funeral to give him the proper sendoff. It’s a lonely way to die. He didn’t think it was real but he found out the hard way. 

Trust me, if for one moment I thought this was a threat to our freedoms to wear a mask for 20 minutes in a grocery store I would be leading the protest myself. I am very protective of my freedoms and liberties. But this is the only way we are going back to normal. The masks work, of course the secret for you mouth breathers to not get sick on masks is to wear them instead of eating them. 

As for the concerns for businesses, the biggest problem is that the longer this goes on the more you will see those small businesses, restaurants, shops, etc...close their doors. Why? The very people you folks make fun of and tell them to stay in their basement? They are needed to keep our economy going. If only half the population are out and about, the economy can’t run like that indefinitely. It’s a V8 engine running on four cylinders. Many of the unemployment claims each week are from businesses who couldn’t survive because people aren’t shopping. It’s reality. And then you whine about we can’t afford the unemployment claims, etc. And a lot of these jobs aren’t coming back. 

It didn’t have to be this way. We could have sucked it up and worn masks from the beginning. It wasn’t ideal, but at least we could be hanging on as opposed to where we are now. I shudder to think how we would have acted in WWII, refusing rations of food and gas or ignoring blackouts so that the enemy wouldn’t find their cities. They sacrificed to help win the war. We can’t even wear a mask in Walmart for 20 minutes. 

Spare me the bullshit, I don’t want to hear it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> It isn't common sense. It is made up BS to push a political agenda because idiots based their identity around it. People have been wearing masks for work for decades. Nobody developed issues until Karens like you started mouthing off about mask mandates and suddenly so many people develop health issues with masks.
> 
> Again, correlation is not causation. You silly conspiracy mind can't get your head around it. Once again combining all your stupid conspiracy theories together because it gives you a high talking about stupid things. Freaking projecting your blowing off of conspiracy nutcases onto me again. You are a weaponized Karen and you don't even know it. Pathetic really.


You sound more ignorant with every post.

Every single time you are provided with evidence of anything remotely critical of the establishment, you push it as some wacko conspiracy theory despite most of these not being theories at all.

Vaccination passports and curfews were crazy to consider 8 months ago, and now they came true. Agenda 21 was apparently a theory concocted by nutcases, and now it's out in the open as the Great Reset.

These technocratic cocksuckers are out in the open and flaunting their plan right in your face and you _still _refuse to acknowledge that _maybe_ these people don't have our best interests in mind. Even smaller scale / popular conspiracy "theories" like Pizzagate have mounting evidence to prove it's existence, yet MSM sweep it under the rug and folk like you don't question it because its far more easy to believe that psychopathic evil doesn't exist and that power doesn't corrupt. You'll be in for the biggest shock 2-3 years from now because you can't even see it coming despite it being shouted right in your ear


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Jesus tap-dancing Christ. The irony of all of you idiots who talk about this dystopian future we are heading for is if it was to happen it would be because of you who fought the simplest things that would have gotten us out of this. Thanks to selfish fuckwads, we are still dealing with this and now the stupidity of states that are now throwing everything open again gives us the risk of further outbreaks and going back to square one. It’s almost as if you want this New World Orderesque future, complete with gay frogs.
> 
> The virus is real! I had it. My son only recently got his sense of smell back. I had a few friends that didn’t think it was real. One of them, a hunting buddy, died this week of it. He couldn’t have his wife and family say goodbye to him, and we can’t attend the funeral to give him the proper sendoff. It’s a lonely way to die. He didn’t think it was real but he found out the hard way.
> 
> ...


The problems is even if everyone did their part this thing wouldn't go away soon. The whole idea of social distancing was to flatten the curve so hospitals would not get overrun, not a silver bullet to that will stop the virus from spreading. Masks mandates was a compromise to open up the economy with some risks instead of prolonged shutdowns. But Karens around the world are triggered for even showing any sign of solidarity with strangers.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You sound more ignorant with every post.
> 
> Every single time you are provided with evidence of anything remotely critical of the establishment, you push it as some wacko conspiracy theory despite most of these not being theories at all.
> 
> ...


Lol you added pizzagate into your ever increasing conspiracy theories now too and claim not to be a nutcase. Can't even.. lol

You realize vaccination passports aren't new? The only difference is it is the digital age now. Mouth breathers who probably don't even use passports because they never travel overseas suddenly concerned about them is really something. Wait who didn't expect curfews 8 months ago if situations worsen? Something so logical seem crazy to you but believing stupid conspiracy around non-binding resolutions like Agenda 21 is normal to you? You fell for all these big business propaganda that wanted to avoid the immediate costs of switching to a more sustainable model that is cheaper in the long run to maintain and you accuse me of being the ignorant one.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Lol you added pizzagate into your ever increasing conspiracy theories now too and claim not to be a nutcase. Can't even.. lol
> 
> You realize vaccination passports aren't new? The only difference is it is the digital age now. Mouth breathers who probably don't even use passports because they never travel overseas suddenly concerned about them is really something. Wait who didn't expect curfews 8 months ago if situations worsen? Something so logical seem crazy to you but believing stupid conspiracy around non-binding resolutions like Agenda 21 is normal to you? You fell for all these big business propaganda that wanted to avoid the immediate costs of switching to a more sustainable model that is cheaper in the long run to maintain and you accuse me of being the ignorant one.


You're too much. Agenda 21 is far fetched? It's basically the Great Reset under a different name. Do you ever research these things?

I dare you to debunk Pizzagate. Of course you won't, because you just like to write off anything that doesn't fit into your perfect world of population and Government harmoniously holding hands. You don't actually research these things, you just rely on any baseless narrative that the MSM gives you

Give me an example of a Vaccine passport that was in any way comparable to what is coming (I.e. multiple vaccinations a year or no travel, no entering public venues ect...). This should be good.

Big business propaganda? Like are you even aware that big business are the ones that will benefit here? Great Reset will serve as a tool to eliminate their competition, which is already happening. Again, grow a set and do your own research before regurgitating nonsense.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Jesus tap-dancing Christ. The irony of all of you idiots who talk about this dystopian future we are heading for is if it was to happen it would be because of you who fought the simplest things that would have gotten us out of this. Thanks to selfish fuckwads, we are still dealing with this and now the stupidity of states that are now throwing everything open again gives us the risk of further outbreaks and going back to square one. It’s almost as if you want this New World Orderesque future, complete with gay frogs.
> 
> The virus is real! I had it. My son only recently got his sense of smell back. I had a few friends that didn’t think it was real. One of them, a hunting buddy, died this week of it. He couldn’t have his wife and family say goodbye to him, and we can’t attend the funeral to give him the proper sendoff. It’s a lonely way to die. He didn’t think it was real but he found out the hard way.
> 
> ...


I am still waiting for somebody to explain how wearing a mask briefly in public will somehow lead to a dystopian nightmare where I will suddenly be completely open to people being disappeared in the streets or why tolerating lockdowns begrudgingly means I fucking love them actually and want them to go on indefinitely not just whilst we vaccinate the majority of the population so we end the cycle of in and out.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You're too much. Agenda 21 is far fetched? It's basically the Great Reset under a different name. Do you ever research these things?
> 
> I dare you to debunk Pizzagate. Of course you won't, because you just like to write off anything that doesn't fit into your perfect world of population and Government harmoniously holding hands. You don't actually research these things, you just rely on any baseless narrative that the MSM gives you
> 
> ...


Do you even know what Agenda 21 is? You are telling me to do research on it but you seem totally ignorant on what it is.

How about you prove the existent of whatever heck BS pizzagate was selling? Pizzagate has been debunked multiple times but sheeps like you keep coming up with different theories to cover up the obvious lies. You exposed your simpleton mind when you see things in black and white. Just because I don't agree with your stupid global cabal conspiracy theories doesn't mean I believe people and government are always harmoniously holding hands.

Here's some history on vaccinations requirements when traveling. 





Vaccination requirements for international travel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Yes you fell for big business propaganda that opposes sustainable development. Or to be more precise, local big businesses that do not wish to incur short term loss for long term gains because shareholder values reward short term profits over everything else.

Do your own research is simpletons excuse for thinking watching videos online is research. You are simply virtue signaling all these fake concern because you are triggered over wearing a stupid piece of cloth over your face when going out.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Do you even know what Agenda 21 is? You are telling me to do research on it but you seem totally ignorant on what it is.
> 
> How about you prove the existent of whatever heck BS pizzagate was selling? Pizzagate has been debunked multiple times but sheeps like you keep coming up with different theories to cover up the obvious lies. You exposed your simpleton mind when you see things in black and white. Just because I don't agree with your stupid global cabal conspiracy theories doesn't mean I believe people and government are always harmoniously holding hands.
> 
> ...


You're completely oblivious to everything. Holy shit

Pizzagate was never debunked, you moron. There was overwhelming evidence via Wikileaks and also research on the people involved. Have you ever seen the pictures that James Alefantis posted on his Instagram before Pizzagate blew up? The leaked video of John Podesta torturing a young boy? Tony Podesta's art all over his home referencing child pedophilia? The numerous whistleblowers on the Clintons? Go research all that shit and come back with something more substantial.

Child trafficking is a major issue around the world but someone like you wouldn't even know where to start because everything you know has been spoonfed to you by the MSM

Are YOU aware of Agenda 21? No you're not. You also didn't check out Davos 2020 or read Klaus Shwabb's book on the Great Reset. Why would you? You think that the world is nothing but sunshine and rainbows

As far as Vaccination passports go: Let's talk again in 6 months and see where's were at with this. Let's see how many people are prevented from doing absolutely anything because they refuse to take an experimental vaccine with major potential side effects. Lets see.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You're completely oblivious to everything. Holy shit
> 
> Pizzagate was never debunked, you moron. There was overwhelming evidence via Wikileaks and also research on the people involved. Have you ever seen the pictures that James Alefantis posted on his Instagram before Pizzagate blew up? The leaked video of John Podesta torturing a young boy? Tony Podesta's art all over his home referencing child pedophilia? The numerous whistleblowers on the Clintons? Go research all that shit and come back with something more substantial.
> 
> ...


The oblivious person accusing other people of being oblivious. Pizzagate centered around a pizza place that was made up. People like you wants to feel superior to others without doing the actual hard work of critical thinking. The idea of pizzagate not being debunked is that child trafficking exists is such a stupid position but someone like you would probably not figure out why.

Agenda 21 as far as I know was something from decades ago attempting to reduce human activities' harm on the environment. Karens like you wanting that act like anything anyone else does is treading on your sovereignty(whatever the fk that is) twist it into some global cabal conspiracy to get high off of it.

You act as if you read his book and not simply watching some dumb video or reading some snippet from a conspiracy nutjob. 

Oh the let's see approach after losing the point. That's the thing with conspiracy nuts, they can never be proven wrong because something totally unrelated in the future might support their currently baseless claims. Literally victims of end of the world cult mentality in they can never be wrong until the thing happen. lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> The oblivious person accusing other people of being oblivious. Pizzagate centered around* a pizza place that was made up*. People like you wants to feel superior to others without doing the actual hard work of critical thinking. The idea of pizzagate not being debunked is that child trafficking exists is such a stupid position but someone like you would probably not figure out why.
> 
> Agenda 21 as far as I know was something from decades ago attempting to reduce human activities' harm on the environment. Karens like you wanting that act like anything anyone else does is treading on your sovereignty(whatever the fk that is) twist it into some global cabal conspiracy to get high off of it.
> 
> ...


Comet Pizza is a made up place???

I don't know why I'm even wasting my time arguing with you after a profoundly ignorant comment like that. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Comet Pizza is a made up place???
> 
> I don't know why I'm even wasting my time arguing with you after a profoundly ignorant comment like that.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.


Oh sorry, I meant to say accusations against the pizza place was made up. Yes you better stop wasting time when all you have is semantics. Next you are going to tell me you believe in Qanon. lol

You can start reading that book you recommend others to read over the weekend instead of wasting both of our time. But that would be doing research that you don't even know anything about. lol


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Both sides in this thread might be well served to take a breath.

It's not productive or accurate to call those that support the vaccines as stupid or "sheeple," because that's not true. Plenty of very bright people are getting the vaccine and believe it's the correct move. Similarly, it's not fair to dismiss completely those that are skeptical of a set of vaccines that were produced faster than any other vaccine that I'm aware of. 

For the first time in my life, I find myself questioning whether I'll take a vaccine. The conspiracy theories about COVID and "the man" wanting to control the population and destroy small businesses is bullshit, it's true, but what is NOT bullshit is genuine concern surrounding these vaccines. I worry that we just don't know about the medium-term ramifications of these things. I don't think it's bonkers to be on either side of that debate.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Dude wasn't only skeptical about the vaccines. He was ranting about wearing a mask is oppression and is a health hazard. I would take a vaccine if my country's regulators deem it safe to use. China-made Sinovac ones seem sketchy as fk though. Almost seem like they are selling placebos with how easily they can be transported and efficacy rate ranging from 60% to 90% from different tests. That's bonkers.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Dude wasn't only skeptical about the vaccines. He was ranting about wearing a mask is oppression and is a health hazard. I would take a vaccine if my country's regulators deem it safe to use.


Honest question: why is it such a bonkers idea to consider wearing masks oppressive? I don't see it that way, but I understand why some people consider mask mandates an impingement on their freedoms. Some people see any limitation on their freedoms handed down by government as oppression. It's not fair to treat someone like that as crazy out of hand.

On the "mask as health hazard" part, you're right. He's completely wrong there. There's no evidence from credible sources that masks have any negative effects on your health.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Strike Force said:


> Both sides in this thread might be well served to take a breath.
> 
> It's not productive or accurate to call those that support the vaccines as stupid or "sheeple," because that's not true. Plenty of very bright people are getting the vaccine and believe it's the correct move. Similarly, it's not fair to dismiss completely those that are skeptical of a set of vaccines that were produced faster than any other vaccine that I'm aware of.
> 
> For the first time in my life, I find myself questioning whether I'll take a vaccine. The conspiracy theories about COVID and "the man" wanting to control the population and destroy small businesses is bullshit, it's true, but what is NOT bullshit is genuine concern surrounding these vaccines. I worry that we just don't know about the medium-term ramifications of these things. I don't think it's bonkers to be on either side of that debate.


Questioning the vaccine and its potential effects on the body is the only sane thing to do, because it's too late once you take the jab (or several). Those cases of neurological or auto-immune damage can't be magically fixed once virus starts running rough shot inside your body. If someone drops dead as result of the vaccine, then there's no turning back.

The vaccine is experimental. That's a fact. It's engineered unlike any commercial vaccine before it.

Big pharma and vaccine makers have judicial immunity. That's a fact. It was made that way during the Bush era.

There has been a highly suspicious series of deaths in nursery homes immediately following the vaccine administration in these homes. It was blamed on COVID, but the timing was extremely convenient. There were a few workers that spoke on the situation, one I recall saying that nobody was getting sick before the vaccine and that those that didn't take it were fine.

You also have to ask yourself who gains from this. Big Pharma is making a MASSIVE profit off these vaccines. Is it too insane to think that keeping people sick is also in their best interest as a corporation?

The last time there was an experimental vaccine rolled out like this was for the 1918 flu, and a lot of deaths were a direct result of the vaccine. There's a lot of shit that goes into these things

It is, at the very LEAST deeply concerning to see some people condemn "anti-vaxxers" for respecting their human and constitutional rights. You shouldn't be forced or coerced to put anything in your body. Period. Notwithstanding something risky and unproven to be safe like an experimental vaccine. If they want to make it mandatory, then they should hold themselves accountable for the consequences because its basically murder


I can go on all day about the social-political/technocratic motivation behind the pandemic regulations, or the climate change regulations, but even if you ignore all this, you are STILL faced with a decision that could literally kill you, make you very sick or cause serious neurological damage. That alone is worth investigating and leaving it optional to the population.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Questioning the vaccine and its potential effects on the body is the only sane thing to do, because it's too late once you take the jab (or several). Those cases of neurological or auto-immune damage can't be magically fixed once virus starts running rough shot inside your body. If someone drops dead as result of the vaccine, then there's no turning back.
> 
> The vaccine is experimental. That's a fact. It's engineered unlike any commercial vaccine before it.
> 
> ...


We can agree to disagree on the motivations of the pharmaceutical companies, the government, and all the other conspiracy theory hocus pocus, but let's drill down to the vaccine itself: I agree 100% about how quickly these vaccines were rolled out and how little we know about their potential effects.

One problem is that the pro-vaccine people have lumped the skeptics into the general "anti-vaxxer" crowd, which really isn't fair. Anti-vaxxers in general are idiots, conspiracy theory lunatics that fabricate negative effects of vaccines that have long since been proven safe. Those people are loons and should be dismissed and laughed at. 

This, however, is different. I'm the furthest thing in the world from an anti-vaxxer. My son has had all his vaccinations to this point and always will...and yet I find myself very, very concerned about the COVID vaccine. I do a great deal of research and make careful decisions regarding my son's health. He just turned 7 and has never had sugar, soda, juice, white flour, chocolate, candy, or anything else detrimental to his body, and he's built like a brick shithouse with legit muscles at 7 and never gets sick. The thought that I could hurt him in some way and derail all that with a vaccine that was created more quickly and with less oversight than any other vaccine in our lifetimes really does give me pause.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Strike Force said:


> We can agree to disagree on the motivations of the pharmaceutical companies, the government, and all the other conspiracy theory hocus pocus, but let's drill down to the vaccine itself: I agree 100% about how quickly these vaccines were rolled out and how little we know about their potential effects.
> 
> One problem is that the pro-vaccine people have lumped the skeptics into the general "anti-vaxxer" crowd, which really isn't fair. Anti-vaxxers in general are idiots, conspiracy theory lunatics that fabricate negative effects of vaccines that have long since been proven safe. Those people are loons and should be dismissed and laughed at.
> 
> This, however, is different. I'm the furthest thing in the world from an anti-vaxxer. My son has had all his vaccinations to this point and always will...and yet I find myself very, very concerned about the COVID vaccine. I do a great deal of research and make careful decisions regarding my son's health. He just turned 7 and has never had sugar, soda, juice, white flour, chocolate, candy, or anything else detrimental to his body, and he's built like a brick shithouse with legit muscles at 7 and never gets sick. The thought that I could hurt him in some way and derail all that with a vaccine that was created more quickly and with less oversight than any other vaccine in our lifetimes really does give me pause.


About the "theories"

Conspiracies exist. As long as there's people in the world, there will be ideologies that allign and plans forwarded with the right amount of power and influence. It's human nature, and evil, or, the psychopathy / disregard for the welfare of others are also observable traits throughout history.

Like with everything, you have useful information and information that isn't useful. Some with levels of fabrication, some that are grounded in evidence and logic. No doubt there's a lot of misinformation going around, but its on both sides. Its up to you to develope your own framework for filtering information. Mainstream Media, when weaponized, is a massive tool for control. Edward Bernays understood this and its evolved since the industrial revolution. My point is, question ALL things. From the media, from the opposition, because everyone is capable of lying, including billionaire conglomerations. And, some government officials parrot what their higher ups ask of them and dont even realize that they're spreading around falsehoods

Labels like "Anti-vaxxers" and "Conspiracy theorist" only serve to group people into the same ideology regardless of context or the information presented. Its extremely discrediting and misleading because someone with valid claims get lumped into the stereotype and gets judged based on the stereotype and not the information.

Even if you don't die right away from a vaccine or get sick right away, doesn't mean that cumulative damage isn't being done with long-term effects. Just because the MSM claim that it's safe, doesn't make it a reality. Sure, they have their doctors that say things on the news, but there's also a TON of doctors around the world that warn against it



Its cool to know that you research for the sake of your kids. You seem like a caring father. Its not always easy to make the right judgment call I understand that. I just hope that you trust your own instincts and not let fear govern your decisions before looking at the situation clearly.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Honest question: why is it such a bonkers idea to consider wearing masks oppressive? I don't see it that way, but I understand why some people consider mask mandates an impingement on their freedoms. Some people see any limitation on their freedoms handed down by government as oppression. It's not fair to treat someone like that as crazy out of hand.
> 
> On the "mask as health hazard" part, you're right. He's completely wrong there. There's no evidence from credible sources that masks have any negative effects on your health.


Because mask wearing is to help slow and reduce the spread of the virus during a pandemic. When people come up with stupid theories about carbon dioxide poisoning or making face covering with holes to 'comply' with regulations, these people aren't at all feeling oppressed but being selfish pricks. They are crazy to value ideological purity about limitation on their freedom over pragmatic solutions during a global pandemic.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Because mask wearing is to help slow and reduce the spread of the virus during a pandemic. When people come up with stupid theories about carbon dioxide poisoning or making face covering with holes to 'comply' with regulations, these people aren't at all feeling oppressed but being selfish pricks. They are crazy to value ideological purity about limitation on their freedom over pragmatic solutions during a global pandemic.


You'll probably be the first in line to wear those fancy new "smart" masks that the WEF is pushing on their website. The ones that let you know when its okay to breathe in some fresh air, lol

Also might be a good time to be stocking up on more toilet paper...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You'll probably be the first in line to wear those fancy new "smart" masks that the WEF is pushing on their website. The ones that let you know when its okay to breathe in some fresh air, lol
> 
> Also might be a good time to be stocking up on more toilet paper...


And you would be wrong to assume that. I replied in an earlier post what I feel about those masks. The average cloth masks are cheap, those WEF masks are capitalists trying to sell trinkets serving the same function at marked up prices by adding 'tech'. I was also making fun of toilet paper hoarders in the thread. That was so last year, but then again you are slower than the average person so I guess that is understandable.

Just like everything else you post, you are once again wrong. Freedumb lol.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> And you would be wrong to assume that. I replied in an earlier post what I feel about those masks. The average cloth masks are cheap, those WEF masks are capitalists trying to sell trinkets serving the same function at marked up prices by adding 'tech'. I was also making fun of toilet paper hoarders in the thread. That was so last year, but then again you are slower than the average person so I guess that is understandable.
> 
> Just like everything else you post, you are once again wrong. Freedumb lol.


You make fun of it, yet you're seemingly leading the charge of gullible / arrogant idiots that fall for the blatant fear mongering out of the MSM and make excuses for it. It doesn't make you that much different from the toilet paper hoarders.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You make fun of it, yet you're seemingly leading the charge of gullible / arrogant idiots that fall for the blatant fear mongering out of the MSM and make excuses for it. It doesn't make you that much different from the toilet paper hoarders.


Leading what charge? I only remember saying it was prudent on stocking up 2 weeks of supply during the early stages of pandemic just in case food supply chain broke down due to a spike in short term demand. That is not that much different in grocery shopping for most households. That is very much different from toilet paper hoarders.


That's rich man. You posted some dumb pyramid illuminati nonsense as if it was a 'win' for your position and you call me falling for blatant fear mongering. Dude not everyone is crazy like you leading a charge against a made up global cabal conspiracy illuminati BS because you life is so mundane and lacks a purpose.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Leading what charge? I only remember saying it was prudent on stocking up 2 weeks of supply during the early stages of pandemic just in case food supply chain broke down due to a spike in short term demand. That is not that much different in grocery shopping for most households. That is very much different from toilet paper hoarders.


I wasn't referencing whatever the hell you said about food supplies.




> That's rich man. You posted some dumb pyramid illuminati nonsense as if it was a 'win' for your position and you call me falling for blatant fear mongering. Dude not everyone is crazy like you leading a charge against a made up global cabal conspiracy illuminati BS because you life is so mundane and lacks a purpose.


I've seen enough from you to conclude my assumption that you believe the MSM, the Government, Big Tech and Big Pharma to be all sunshine and rainbows, despite the piling amount of evidence and common sense that they're far from it.

I bet that 3 years from now you'll _still _be cheerleading them on after all small businesses are destroyed, and after being forced to wear a hazmat headshield that makes you look like Darth Helmet from Spaceballs outdoors and in all public venues


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I wasn't referencing whatever the hell you said about food supplies.


So what were you referring to that is very much the same as toilet paper hoarding?





> I've seen enough from you to conclude my assumption that you believe the MSM, the Government, Big Tech and Big Pharma to be all sunshine and rainbows, despite the piling amount of evidence and common sense that they're far from it.
> 
> I bet that 3 years from now you'll _still _be cheerleading them on after all small businesses are destroyed, and after being forced to wear a hazmat headshield that makes you look like Darth Helmet from Spaceballs outdoors and in all public venues


Stop projecting your own biases on others man. Just because I don't criticize organizations you hate doesn't mean I find them to be all sunshine and rainbows. Just because you believe every dumb shit you read or watch that agree with you twisted made up reality doesn't mean everyone is the same as you.

Dude I'm not going to be like you obsesses with dumb conspiracies 3 years from now like you to find any meaning or purpose in life. If what you say comes true, at least my Daddy world monarch is going to take care of me while you hide from them while wrapping your router in faraday cage ranting about pizzagate.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> So what were you referring to that is very much the same as toilet paper hoarding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spend more time on this forum arguing about this shit than I do, so who's obsessing about what exactly?

You're an idiot. An arrogant idiot which is even worse. You first say that PizzaGate is based on accusations that were made up. Ok? Based on what? What evidence do you have to debunk any of it? Have you seen the WikiLeaks? James Alefantis' Instagram before the allegations? Gio Forbice's Instagram before the allegations? The leaked video of John Podesta torturing a young boy? Tony Podesta's disturbing child pedophilia art all over his walls? Disturbing child pedophilia art all over Comet Pizza walls. Whistleblowers like Kathy OBrien that spoke out about the Clinton's involvement in human trafficking dating back to the 90s ? Anything at all to debunk any of this?

Same applies to every other topic we've covered. You're the ostrich with it's head in the sand and a giant COVID testing swab firmly up it's ass. Like I get being skeptical of the theories floating out there, but you're not even taking any time to research any of it before dropping in here with all of your devil's advocating crap


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You spend more time on this forum arguing about this shit than I do, so who's obsessing about what exactly?
> 
> You're an idiot. An arrogant idiot which is even worse. You first say that PizzaGate is based on accusations that were made up. Ok? Based on what? What evidence do you have to debunk any of it? Have you seen the WikiLeaks? James Alefantis' Instagram before the allegations? Gio Forbice's Instagram before the allegations? The leaked video of John Podesta torturing a young boy? Tony Podesta's disturbing child pedophilia art all over his walls? Disturbing child pedophilia art all over Comet Pizza walls. Whistleblowers like Kathy OBrien that spoke out about the Clinton's involvement in human trafficking dating back to the 90s ? Anything at all to debunk any of this?
> 
> Same applies to every other topic we've covered. You're the ostrich with it's head in the sand and a giant COVID testing swab firmly up it's ass. Like I get being skeptical of the theories floating out there, but you're not even taking any time to research any of it before dropping in here with all of your devil's advocating crap


Again what were you referring to that made me not that much different from toilet paper hoarders? Because I share news that shatter your world view?

Btw, did you ever read the book by Klaus Shwabb you tell people to read? Or just repeating dumb shit you read or watch on the internet. If you have not read the book you say is so important about the great reset, then you a fraud. You didn't even bother to do your own research and settled for being a simple mark to grifters to sell you stupid conspiracies. I wonder how much of your money did they scam off of you by preying on your fear and hate against the MSM, government and whatever authority that provided you enough free time to rant about imaginary threats created by your Karen brain.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Took the first Pfizer jab Tuesday. I’m tired and have a sore arm but otherwise pretty good. The sore arm after vaccines is normal and I expected to have a rougher response to the vaccine as I had the Rona. All things considered, I feel good.

Not to mention my Dad and in-laws are fully vaccinated and we are getting together for Easter. Looking forward to getting back to normal.

Get the vaccine and listen to your doctor regarding it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

To anyone interested:


Dr. Mike Yeadon (former Vice President / CSO of Pfizer and founder of Ziarco Pharma) is speaking out about the grave dangers of taking the COVID vaccines and the real agenda behind them.










Dr Mike Yeadon


Support the Delingpod by becoming a patron: https://www.subscribestar.com/jamesdelingpole Dr Mike Yeadon, former CSO and VP, Allergy and Respiratory Research Head with Pfizer Global R&D and co-Founder




rumble.com


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I got my second shot today. Zero side effect even though I'm in one of the vulnerable categories.

I'm really happy to be done with this, most of my friends already had their first shot and I can't wait to go back to terraces or parties with them this summer. 

We all agreed that we would still be careful and not go back to how it was before the pandemic but just the fact that I don't have to count how many people will be present or decide not to go because of one particular person who could very likely infect me is a huge bonus.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This shit just keeps resurfacing even with the vaccines. A surge in cases around Asia with the new variant the past few weeks resulting in lockdowns again to curb the spread.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> This shit just keeps resurfacing even with the vaccines.


Jee, I wonder why....


You still think that this is all about "curbing the spread". Very cute.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Jee, I wonder why....
> 
> 
> You still think that this is all about "curbing the spread". Very cute.


Because vaccines aren't 100% effective or accessible to everyone.

You still into that conspiracy hole? People are still getting sick and dying and you still cling to your Karen conspiracy fantasy because life is too comfortable for you.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Because vaccines aren't 100% effective or accessible to everyone.
> 
> You still into that conspiracy hole? People are still getting sick and dying and you still cling to your Karen conspiracy fantasy because life is too comfortable for you.


The vaccine hasn't been been approved by any regulatory governmental agency with oversight like the FDA. The vaccine has “emergency use authorization” which means governments rely on the "data" and claims from Big Pharma and not a 3rd party regulatory governmental oversight agency.

Emergency Use Authorization:

"Under section 564 of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (FD&C Act), when the Secretary of HHS says that an EUA is appropriate, FDA may authorize _unapproved_ medical products or _unapproved_ uses of medical products to be used in an emergency to diagnose, treat, or prevent serious or life-threatening diseases or conditions caused by CBRN threat agents when certain criteria are met, including there are no adequate, approved, and available alternatives".

^^^

It's experimental gene-therapy. The former head of Pfizer admitted it, and countless other doctors and scientists have been banned and deplatformed for calling out the elephant in the room. The vaccine is not _meant _to be effective in curbing jack shit. You're still completely asleep to the fact that they're using these measures as a trojan horse to kill Capitalism, wreck the middle class and destroy small businesses to tighten control and usher in their new world model. You should see how Canada is right now, because people here are mostly passive and allow the Government to do whatever the hell they want. A month ago, Doug Ford tried giving the Police disproportional powers like stopping anyone to ask where they're going, and it only got overturned because the police departments wouldn't go along with it and addressed it in a formal letter.

You'll probably get it after the 55th "variant" wave...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> The vaccine hasn't been been approved by any regulatory governmental agency with oversight like the FDA. The vaccine has “emergency use authorization” which means governments rely on the "data" and claims from Big Pharma and not a 3rd party regulatory governmental oversight agency.
> 
> Emergency Use Authorization:
> 
> ...


LOL LOL I can't even. There is a reason they are approved for emergency use. Because guess what, it was an emergency. 

Bolded part is so ironic lol.

Yeah virus mutate, derp so there are variants.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> LOL LOL I can't even. There is a reason they are approved for emergency use. Because guess what, it was an emergency.
> 
> Bolded part is so ironic lol.
> 
> Yeah virus mutate, derp so there are variants.


Yeah such an urgent pandemic that they have to test you (with the PCR test that it's own creator said isn't a diagnostic tool) to know if you're sick, and they have to pour billions into vaccination campaigns to convince healthy people (and CHILDREN) to take their experimental jab. "Asymptomatic spread" has only really been a thing since this shit started, why? Because they needed to lock down as many people as possible to start wrecking Capitalism. They're already moving forward with the Vaccination ID to let people enter certain public venues, and not just for travel. You think that they'll ever roll back on that? That's something that was dismissed as a "Crazy Conspiracy Theory" just little under a year ago....


Look, if you actually believe this "variant" bullshit then go right ahead. I don't, and so many others don't ether. The variants are just an excuse to keep this shit going and justify regular compounded vaccinations. You'll see, they'll go right back to boiling the frog this fall.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah such an urgent pandemic that they have to test you (with the PCR test that it's own creator said isn't a diagnostic tool) to know if you're sick, and they have to pour billions into vaccination campaigns to convince healthy people (and CHILDREN) to take their experimental jab. "Asymptomatic spread" has only really been a thing since this shit started, why? Because they needed to lock down as many people as possible to start wrecking Capitalism. They're already moving forward with the Vaccination ID to let people enter certain public venues, and not just for travel. You think that they'll ever roll back on that? That's something that was dismissed as a "Crazy Conspiracy Theory" just little under a year ago....
> 
> 
> Look, if you actually believe this "variant" bullshit then go right ahead. I don't, and so many others don't ether. The variants are just an excuse to keep this shit going and justify regular compounded vaccinations. You'll see, they'll go right back to boiling the frog this fall.


Dude...did you not live thru 2020? How was it not an urgent emergency? The economies were dying! The only thing you seem to care about.

It almost seem like as time goes on, every conspiracy Karen idea you tried to push become more and more obvious was fake, you start to lose your mind on everything else. Now variants are bullshit. lol Can't accept being wrong, so everybody else has to be wrong. lol Stay in your cult while the rest of us try to get society back again.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Glad that I'll be able to get the vaccine in a few weeks, and once I do a lot of stress will go away. I think Australia has done a fantastic job handling COVID, a few stuff ups here and there but apart from that we've done it the right way. People stayed inside during lockdown, wore masks when required and followed all protocols. That's why most of the country was back to normal by July last year.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Dude...did you not live thru 2020? How was it not an urgent emergency? The economies were dying! The only thing you seem to care about.
> 
> It almost seem like as time goes on, every conspiracy Karen idea you tried to push become more and more obvious was fake, you start to lose your mind on everything else. Now variants are bullshit. lol Can't accept being wrong, so everybody else has to be wrong. lol Stay in your cult while the rest of us try to get society back again.


Ever wonder how there's protests around the world of 100 000+ marchers (mostly maskless people hugging and talking) that go completely ignored by the MSM, and nobody gets sick during those periods? But, it was a small gathering at so-and-so that caused the spread so lets shut it down. Meanwhile, Walmart stays open and Amazon makes a killing.....

It's a fucking scam. Even some "health ministers" admitted on camera that they read the script that's given to them. EVERYTHING that's happening is to their advantage, and the agenda is flaunted all over the WEF and at Davos. The only ones that buy this are those that follow the MSM like a religion.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Ever wonder how there's protests around the world of 100 000+ marchers (mostly maskless people hugging and talking) that go completely ignored by the MSM, and nobody gets sick during those periods? But, it was a small gathering at so-and-so that caused the spread so lets shut it down. Meanwhile, Walmart stays open and Amazon makes a killing.....
> 
> It's a fucking scam. Even some "health ministers" admitted on camera that they read the script that's given to them. EVERYTHING that's happening is to their advantage, and the agenda is flaunted all over the WEF and at Davos. The only ones that buy this are those that follow the MSM like a religion.


When did the MSM ignore these marches? Are you ignoring reality to try to make a point? You have images and videos of people getting sick from this disease and still you think it is a hoax.

Dude you can't even bring up a better point for your conspiracy if you want to argue against small gathering bans. You bring up the marches because that's what your stupid ignorant talking point 'news' bring up to create fake outrage for you to feed off of. Let me help you there with a better point, why ban small gatherings but allow the use of mass transit? The answer is people meet other people in small gatherings more often and spend more time together in enclosed area and we can't afford to ban public transit as a mode of transportation. Compromises had to be made.

Go back to your hole. Society has rejected Karens like you. The real scam is the lies you keep helping to spread to help those grifters make money off of poor ignorant fools like you.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> When did the MSM ignore these marches? Are you ignoring reality to try to make a point? You have images and videos of people getting sick from this disease and still you think it is a hoax.











How many of the top mainstream news outlets covered the major march in London from last week?




There was a pretty big one that I saw in person this weekend in Montreal. Hardly a utterance of it on the news.






> Dude you can't even bring up a better point for your conspiracy if you want to argue against small gathering bans. You bring up the marches because that's what your stupid ignorant talking point 'news' bring up to create fake outrage for you to feed off of. Let me help you there with a better point, why ban small gatherings but allow the use of mass transit? The answer is people meet other people in small gatherings more often and spend more time together in enclosed area and we can't afford to ban public transit as a mode of transportation. Compromises had to be made.


My points are sound and I provide evidence. You on the other hand, bring nothing to the table aside from whine about "Karens".

Your explanation is nonsense. People are enclosed all the time in big retails and yet those remain open. People at marches gather for the whole day and chat it up. The MSM doesn't want to draw attention to it so it's never used as a reason why people are getting sick.


It's always the small businesses that end up suffering. I wonder why....




> Go back to your hole. Society has rejected Karens like you. The real scam is the lies you keep helping to spread to help those grifters make money off of poor ignorant fools like you.


Oh, right on cue. The Karen thing again.


Maybe one day you'll come up with something more thought-provoking.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Society has rejected Karens like you.



Yeah... I don't know about that.... maybe from wherever you're from.


Go on any COVID-related video from news channels in Canada. The like/dislike ratio and comments tell another story







Go have a look


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Just booked in to get my first pfizer vaccination next month.

Australia here has done with lockdowns, it's been very uptight and the cases have been extremely low. The lockdowns have been lifted or travel quarantine hasn't been handled properly and cases have risen, so lockdown has occurred again and been sucessful.

The vaccines on the other hand have been a disaster with a massive under supply.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> How many of the top mainstream news outlets covered the major march in London from last week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mainstream media did cover some of these anti-lockdown rallies. Reuters had pieces about it. They just didn't make them the most important part of the news cycle. It was like oh those idiots again type of coverage.









> My points are sound and I provide evidence. You on the other hand, bring nothing to the table aside from whine about "Karens".
> 
> Your explanation is nonsense. People are enclosed all the time in big retails and yet those remain open. People at marches gather for the whole day and chat it up. The MSM doesn't want to draw attention to it so it's never used as a reason why people are getting sick.
> 
> ...


Nah your points have been ridiculous since the beginning. Karen gonna Karen. You realize how out of touch you are so you cling onto your cult even more. You really think governments want to lose money just to kill small businesses? Newsflash, MSM also don't always cover how people were violating rules before you dumb marches either. Big retail are closing too. Groceries are the ones making money during the pandemic. But you do you thinking you really care about small business and ignoring every other facts that don't support your cult thinking.




> Oh, right on cue. The Karen thing again.
> 
> 
> Maybe one day you'll come up with something more thought-provoking.


The shoe fits. 1 year deep into this and you still cling unto your Karen thinking. I am amazed at the patience and compassion of people doing healthcare and retail that have to deal with people like you without going postal. That shit aint' for me if I have to deal with people that are way too comfortable with their lives and have to make a nuisance of themselves to find any purpose in life.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Just booked in to get my first pfizer vaccination next month.
> 
> Australia here has done with lockdowns, it's been very uptight and the cases have been extremely low. The lockdowns have been lifted or travel quarantine hasn't been handled properly and cases have risen, so lockdown has occurred again and been sucessful.
> 
> The vaccines on the other hand have been a disaster with a massive under supply.


Yeah they've been taking their time trying to get more vaccines over here, hopefully they can get a move on so more people can get it quickly. The more people vaccinated the better


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Mainstream media did cover some of these anti-lockdown rallies. Reuters had pieces about it. They just didn't make them the most important part of the news cycle. It was like oh those idiots again type of coverage.


So the answer is no. MSM didn't cover shit.

I love how you spin it as the rallies not being covered because they're idiots not worthy of coverage. These things happen all over the world and in big numbers that grow by the day. The MSM will always single out the stupidest shit and demonize groups if it fits their narrative. They don't want more people waking up to the fact that there's a very strong resistance out there and would make more people question things.




> Nah your points have been ridiculous since the beginning. Karen gonna Karen. You realize how out of touch you are so you cling onto your cult even more. You really think governments want to lose money just to kill small businesses? Newsflash, MSM also don't always cover how people were violating rules before you dumb marches either. Big retail are closing too. Groceries are the ones making money during the pandemic. But you do you thinking you really care about small business and ignoring every other facts that don't support your cult thinking.


Are you trying to tell me that Walmart and Costco hasn't been making a killing through the pandemic? Only the Grocery stores? In what world do you live? Ever heard of Amazon?

Government is making money through this, and right now they're gofers for Big Tech and Big Pharma which have everything to gain. Their jobs aren't dependent on small businesses. Billionaire Technocrats are thriving (provable statistically) which is the point of absorption, transfer and centralization of power, and more Billionaires have been created through the pandemic than ever before. You're still thinking along the lines of Capitalism, which is the very thing that they're trying to destroy.

There's a difference between going out with a film crew to catch someone violating a rule, and covering a march of 100 000+ people. I'm surprised that even you can't grasp this.



> The shoe fits. 1 year deep into this and you still cling unto your Karen thinking. I am amazed at the patience and compassion of people doing healthcare and retail that have to deal with people like you without going postal. That shit aint' for me if I have to deal with people that are way too comfortable with their lives and have to make a nuisance of themselves to find any purpose in life.


No, the shoe doesn't fit. It's a lame and overused insult that covers for the seeming fact that you have no compelling arguments to make, and I'd be respectful / open if you made one instead of being an ignorant dick about everything that challenges the MSM narrative.

If you start broadening your sources beyond the MSM, you'll notice a ton of people from all lines of work that are fed up with Government overreach. This includes people doing healthcare.








8k likes, and 60k dislikes for The Great Reset. You're definitely in the majority....


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> So the answer is no. MSM didn't cover shit.
> 
> I love how you spin it as the rallies not being covered because they're idiots not worthy of coverage. These things happen all over the world and in big numbers that grow by the day. The MSM will always single out the stupidest shit and demonize groups if it fits their narrative. They don't want more people waking up to the fact that there's a very strong resistance out there and would make more people question things.


Because they are idiots. What is the rallying call other than babies throwing tantrums? Regular people not radicalized by misinformation understand why measures are being taken, unlike folks like you who are still whining about it because life is too comfortable for you.

The MSM don't need to single out the stupidest shit to demonize you. We have posters in here posting about how covid is a hoax, how 5g is dangerous around here before getting banned. Dude even had a timetable of how this 'takeover' will take place. Each day pass and nothing happened. LOL Go ;ook up the posts in this thread. You are coming off as dumb as that person here without anyone's help. I doubt MSM are making accounts to make you look stupid around here. You guys are doing it all by yourselves and then hunker back into your little echo chambers when society rejects you.




> Are you trying to tell me that Walmart and Costco hasn't been making a killing through the pandemic? Only the Grocery stores? In what world do you live? Ever heard of Amazon?
> 
> Government is making money through this, and right now they're gofers for Big Tech and Big Pharma which have everything to gain. Their jobs aren't dependent on small businesses. Billionaire Technocrats are thriving (provable statistically) which is the point of absorption, transfer and centralization of power, and more Billionaires have been created through the pandemic than ever before. You're still thinking along the lines of Capitalism, which is the very thing that they're trying to destroy.
> 
> There's a difference between going out with a film crew to catch someone violating a rule, and covering a march of 100 000+ people. I'm surprised that even you can't grasp this.


Last I checked Walmart and Costco sell groceries... What world do you live in? Amazon didn't need the pandemic to make obscene amount of money lol.

Governments are losing money through this omg. They are risking hyper-inflation dumping cash into the economy. How much bailouts for companies have they given out? Income tax have fallen when the working class lost their jobs or taking in less pay. In what world are you living in that you think Big Tech and Big Pharma are paying more taxes than ordinary folks? Co-relation isn't causation. Billionaires were amassing wealth before the pandemic too. OK what exactly is this capitalism you say they are trying to destroy? Are you implying capitalism didn't create billionaires or rewarded their line of thinking to allow them to amass said wealth?

Who needs a film crew to catch people violating a rule in this day and age? You know what? I hope they do cover you idiots even more instead of treating you as jokes and start a movement where people like you sign waivers from getting subsidized treatments from covid related ailments. If you want to be morons, pay for it.




> No, the shoe doesn't fit. It's a lame and overused insult that covers for the seeming fact that you have no compelling arguments to make, and I'd be respectful / open if you made one instead of being an ignorant dick about everything that challenges the MSM narrative.
> 
> If you start broadening your sources beyond the MSM, you'll notice a ton of people from all lines of work that are fed up with Government overreach. This includes people doing healthcare.
> 
> ...


I am done being respectful to people like you since last year. It has been a year and you still are being Karen about this. People being fed up with governments aren't breaking news. You thinking people being fed up with measures means more people support the likes of you is the definition of a thinking of a child. Doesn't surprise me when you take pride in youtube likes and dislikes to prove a point.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Because they are idiots. What is the rallying call other than babies throwing tantrums? Regular people not radicalized by misinformation understand why measures are being taken, unlike folks like you who are still whining about it because life is too comfortable for you.
> 
> The MSM don't need to single out the stupidest shit to demonize you. We have posters in here posting about how covid is a hoax, how 5g is dangerous around here before getting banned. Dude even had a timetable of how this 'takeover' will take place. Each day pass and nothing happened. LOL Go ;ook up the posts in this thread. You are coming off as dumb as that person here without anyone's help. I doubt MSM are making accounts to make you look stupid around here. You guys are doing it all by yourselves and then hunker back into your little echo chambers when society rejects you.


The MSM does enough to make themselves look stupid. I linked you a video of them trying to sell the idea of a Vaccine Passport, and you can see how many people are telling them to fuck off in the comment section. The same MSM, mind you, that released a video of the KKK the day of the Chauvin trial just to stir up shit.

5g _is _dangerous. It emits far more radiation than 4g, and they need to set up more / lower towers because the radio waves have a much shorter range. There were major petitions by WDA Scientists to have it recalled and reevaluated. It's a potential cash cow to the cable/internet companies and it's needed to advance the technological grids, so they released it prematurely.

I can't speak for everyone that post here. I don't have a clue what "timeline" you're talking about.




> Last I checked Walmart and Costco sell groceries... What world do you live in? Amazon didn't need the pandemic to make obscene amount of money lol.
> 
> Governments are losing money through this omg. They are risking hyper-inflation dumping cash into the economy. How much bailouts for companies have they given out? Income tax have fallen when the working class lost their jobs or taking in less pay. In what world are you living in that you think Big Tech and Big Pharma are paying more taxes than ordinary folks? Co-relation isn't causation. Billionaires were amassing wealth before the pandemic too. OK what exactly is this capitalism you say they are trying to destroy? Are you implying capitalism didn't create billionaires or rewarded their line of thinking to allow them to amass said wealth?
> 
> Who needs a film crew to catch people violating a rule in this day and age? You know what? I hope they do cover you idiots even more instead of treating you as jokes and start a movement where people like you sign waivers from getting subsidized treatments from covid related ailments. If you want to be morons, pay for it.


Yeah and last I checked, their store was opened at FULL capacity. They could've closed everything off aside from the Groceries section that's sold all on one side of the store. There's FAR more risk of spread in a place like Walmart where people cluster, rather than the corner store that generally doesn't hold more than 5-10 people at a time that walk in and out. If ONLY Walmart is open, then you get MORE people clustering in the same area.

Amazon made FAR more money during the pandemic, because it was a complete transfer of wealth from the small businesses that couldn't operate. Funny how here in Canada they conveniently closed down all the stores during the month to shop for Holiday gifts, then allowed them to semi-open up shortly after Christmas was over

Its very simple. For the Great Reset to happen, they need to destroy the independent livelihoods of the middle class. they want us to be entirely dependent on them through renting everything, and using digital/social credit systems similar to what you see in China (China is an incubated and tamer version of what the world will look like). "You'll Own Nothing And Be Happy" is one of the slogans that the WEF used to promote TGR. Centralization of power comes from absorption and eliminating people's options to look elsewhere when power is abused. They want a perfect Utopia that they can have complete control over, and that won't happen with Capitalism in place.

Go read Aldous Huxley's A Brave New World. Hopefully you'll understand what I mean.





> I am done being respectful to people like you since last year. It has been a year and you still are being Karen about this. People being fed up with governments aren't breaking news. You thinking people being fed up with measures means more people support the likes of you is the definition of a thinking of a child. Doesn't surprise me when you take pride in youtube likes and dislikes to prove a point.


I don't take pride in likes/dislikes, but I'll show it when you utter out baseless bullshit like "society rejected Karens like you" yet the comment section all over the MSM videos are getting nuked with people that think like me despite Big Tech's best efforts to shadowban, censor and deplatform anyone that questions the narrative. You apparently concede to the Government overreach, yet you have a hard time believing that they've been pathologically lying throughout this entire thing. Once a liar, always a liar, but there's still people gullible enough to line up and take their experimental gene-therapy that hasn't been approved by the FDA, and massively funded by a guy that used to talk a whole lot about the importance of population reduction. Produced by Pfizer that has more criminal history than Al Capone and recently got exposed/called out by the guy that ran them, and by J&J that had to recall their baby powder because it caused cancer...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> The MSM does enough to make themselves look stupid. I linked you a video of them trying to sell the idea of a Vaccine Passport, and you can see how many people are telling them to fuck off in the comment section. The same MSM, mind you, that released a video of the KKK the day of the Chauvin trial just to stir up shit.
> 
> 5g _is _dangerous. It emits far more radiation than 4g, and they need to set up more / lower towers because the radio waves have a much shorter range. There were major petitions by WDA Scientists to have it recalled and reevaluated. It's a potential cash cow to the cable/internet companies and it's needed to advance the technological grids, so they released it prematurely.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone that post here. I don't have a clue what "timeline" you're talking about.


Once again, MSM don't need to highlight idiots to make people like you look stupid. Stupid people like you are posting in forums and social media. We interact with this stupidity ourselves to know how stupid you guys are.

They said the same thing about cellphones back in the day too. Yet people still carry them around even more today. You really don't understand how economics work if you think 5g is a cash cow for these companies. These companies don't want to upgrade to keep up with competition. They want to hold off upgrading until they milked even more from old tech.

You definitely know what timeline I'm talking about. You conspiracy nuts were saying how the NWO will take over by now. lol






> Yeah and last I checked, their store was opened at FULL capacity. They could've closed everything off aside from the Groceries section that's sold all on one side of the store. There's FAR more risk of spread in a place like Walmart where people cluster, rather than the corner store that generally doesn't hold more than 5-10 people at a time that walk in and out. If ONLY Walmart is open, then you get MORE people clustering in the same area.


What exactly is your point here? They tried to enforce physical distancing right? Why are you whining about stores selling more than groceries? Do you even go shopping for groceries? Other than the weekends, these places are pretty spacious because people go to work. I don't know about your country, but mine introduced measures to reduce crowds at big stores to lower crowd sizes. It doesn't always work but there were efforts to reduce crowds. Also smaller groceries have operated as per usual besides new fixed entry and exit points. Both big retail and smaller corner stores were allowed to operate per usual. Your corner stores are losing out during the pandemic because the walk-in crowds who make up the bulk of their revenue has all but evaporated as people are discouraged from hanging out. It is essential for people to buy groceries to eat their meals, it isn't essential when people buy drinks and snacks and smokes from the corner store while hanging out or on the go.



> Amazon made FAR more money during the pandemic, because it was a complete transfer of wealth from the small businesses that couldn't operate. Funny how here in Canada they conveniently closed down all the stores during the month to shop for Holiday gifts, then allowed them to semi-open up shortly after Christmas was over


Which business was Amazon stealing from small businesses in your area? It is going to be pretty funny to me if the small businesses around you actually use Amazon delivery for their supplies. Go shop at Taobao or something if you hate Amazon this much. lol.



> Its very simple. For the Great Reset to happen, they need to destroy the independent livelihoods of the middle class. they want us to be entirely dependent on them through renting everything, and using digital/social credit systems similar to what you see in China (China is an incubated and tamer version of what the world will look like). "You'll Own Nothing And Be Happy" is one of the slogans that the WEF used to promote TGR. Centralization of power comes from absorption and eliminating people's options to look elsewhere when power is abused. They want a perfect Utopia that they can have complete control over, and that won't happen with Capitalism in place.


For last fking time, the great reset was predicting future consumer habits versus rising costs. Did you live before the internet age? Or worse, are you so old you have dementia and forgot about life before the dot com era? How many physical copies of entertainment, magazines, newspaper did people consume before? How many of us still use physical versions of this still today? Are you ditching the cloud and only using physical drives for your storage? Buying itune tracks at 99cents a pop or subscribe to spotify to get access to every track? That's what the prediction was about Karen.

People also still wants to own their own housing and transportation. But with no end in sight for rising prices, the solution they forsee is people resorting to renting or moving to cheaper locations. Heck, the pandemic has started a trend where workers could be moving to areas with cheaper costs of living while doing work remotely.



> Go read Aldous Huxley's A Brave New World. Hopefully you'll understand what I mean.


Omg this is peak selfawarewolves material here. Referencing brave new world while literally being the one distracted by fake shit that gave you your dopamine shots like covid is a hoax to address the real issues facing society.





> I don't take pride in likes/dislikes, but I'll show it when you utter out baseless bullshit like "society rejected Karens like you" yet the comment section all over the MSM videos are getting nuked with people that think like me despite Big Tech's best efforts to shadowban, censor and deplatform anyone that questions the narrative. You apparently concede to the Government overreach, yet you have a hard time believing that they've been pathologically lying throughout this entire thing. Once a liar, always a liar, but there's still people gullible enough to line up and take their experimental gene-therapy that hasn't been approved by the FDA, and massively funded by a guy that used to talk a whole lot about the importance of population reduction. Produced by Pfizer that has more criminal history than Al Capone and recently got exposed/called out by the guy that ran them, and by J&J that had to recall their baby powder because it caused cancer...


Karens don't know they are Karens. Even when confronted with their Kareness they see themselves as the victim. Dude big tech literally enabled idiots like you for a decade until they realize they can't monetize if society is destroyed lol. They still do very little in countries where they lack the language expertise to root out dangerous ideas and let morons plant seeds of destruction.

This 'they' is so enticing isn't it? Face it, the world can't even agree on a fight against climate change nor stopping corporations from destroying everything or handle income inequality and you think 'they' are capable of this giant conspiracy that only you, the so comfortable in your life Karen behind a computer screen, can figure it out? Someone is watching too much Hollywood movies in their comfort.

Oh wait, in your silly head the corporations are part of the 'they'. Only true seekers of truth from bitchute can save the day. Please give them more money to save the world!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The funniest part for me about all this anti vaxxer misinformation nonsense is that the conspiracy theorists utterly failed in their attempt to stop people getting the vaccine. Turn out in the UK and US has been higher than expected so it does just show that all the nutters are just a loud small minority.

I had my first vaccine last week with no issues and no hesitation because I'm not a moron an it helps get society back on track.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> The funniest part for me about all this anti vaxxer misinformation nonsense is that the conspiracy theorists utterly failed in their attempt to stop people getting the vaccine. Turn out in the UK and US has been higher than expected so it does just show that all the nutters are just a loud small minority.
> 
> I had my first vaccine last week with no issues and no hesitation because I'm not a moron an it helps get society back on track.


Unfortunately the misinformation do work on some. I have a family member that refuse to take the vaccine because of BS anti-Western medicine propaganda from China. But I take comfort he is at least not that dumb to cite vaccine shedding or vaccine having magnets and 5g. Silver linings I guess.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

So, I am trying to understand the walking contradictions of folks. 

They promote Trump’s Operation Warp Speed and praise the vaccines, yet won’t take them.

They won’t take the vaccines, then bitch when Biden says we are buying doses to send overseas.

Are they Just not happy about anything?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you Tofu and Kyra for making the last few pages funny as fuck, this has been so fucking entertaining.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> So, I am trying to understand the walking contradictions of folks.
> 
> They promote Trump’s Operation Warp Speed and praise the vaccines, yet won’t take them.
> 
> ...


It is actually consistent when their entire world view is orange man good, foreigners bad, Democrats worst. So they praise the previous guy for the vaccine even though they don't want to take them. They don't want your government to help foreign countries but will be willing to compromise if GOP can claim credit.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Colbert looked so uncomfortable during this segment. Stewart was making the argument that COVID came from the Wuhan Lab. This segment shows the difference between a comedian that is controlled and one who isn't.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Wonder if Colbert's next monologue will be him apologizing in Mandarin.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Not sure if Stewart was doing satire because his whole bit was based on the virus sharing the name as the lab. But that is a sign of a good satire isn't it? lol

The lab leak theory isn't out of the realm of possibilities. That lab was considered not secured enough for some of the dangerous viruses they are doing research on. It is possible a virus escaped into the surrounding and cross species via bats or other mammals into something more dangerous to humans. Just not the bio weapon research some conspiracy theorists seem to think it is.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to bump an old thread, but I need some reassurance that my second vaccine reaction is normal. Did anyone here get horrifically sick, as in the sickest you've ever been? This hasn't been the case for anyone in my real life other than me.

I've had a fever over 102F for two days now. I've been vomiting and can't eat. Nothing is appetizing, and I can't keep it down anyway. And it's so strange; I move in slow motion. My legs don't feel like I'm in full control, and I walk so slowly holding onto anything I can grab. I'm in pain from head to toe and my headache is unbearable. I have sharp chest pain. I've barely been out of bed aside from meetings I had to attend. It's summer and I'm freezing as if it were the dead of winter. All of this started about five hours after my shot.

I know there's an elevated risk of side effects for the second dose, and I was forced to mix Pfizer and Moderna because we have limited supply in my province. I chose Pfizer for my first dose on purpose after doing some research, so I wasn't happy about this, but loads of people here, most probably, have had to mix doses and they haven't been sick like me. 

Am I alone? Oh, and I'm not trying to be alarmist - I'm VERY pro vac, and not just for Covid.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm sorry to bump an old thread, but I need some reassurance that my second vaccine reaction is normal. Did anyone here get horrifically sick, as in the sickest you've ever been? This hasn't been the case for anyone in my real life other than me.
> 
> I've had a fever over 102F for two days now. I've been vomiting and can't eat. Nothing is appetizing, and I can't keep it down anyway. And it's so strange; I move in slow motion. My legs don't feel like I'm in full control, and I walk so slowly holding onto anything I can grab. I'm in pain from head to toe and my headache is unbearable. I have sharp chest pain. I've barely been out of bed aside from meetings I had to attend. It's summer and I'm freezing as if it were the dead of winter. All of this started about five hours after my shot.
> 
> ...


Nah, I pretty much had no reaction (aside from my left bicep being just a little sore for some hours afterwards) after I got my 2nd dose back in mid-May; but then again, both of my shots were the Pfizer vaccinations.

Anyway, I'm sincerely sorry to hear about you being sick 

Hopefully, you end up feeling better soon, and you end up recovering from those bad symptoms within the next few days


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I pretty much had no reaction (aside from my left bicep being just a little sore for some hours afterwards) after I got my 2nd dose back in mid-May; but then again, both of my shots were the Pfizer vaccinations.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sincerely sorry to hear about you being sick
> 
> Hopefully, you end up feeling better soon, and you end up recovering from those bad symptoms within the next few days


Thanks. Yeah, I wasn't expecting anything as I had no reaction at all to my first dose, not even a sore arm. I guess I should take this as a positive sign that my immune system is strong if it reacted so powerfully.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The fact that you didn't get the brand you wanted is probably causing you a bit of a placebo effect. Not saying that it's all in your head by any means, but I'm sure any symptoms you feel is going to play on that fear. 

Every bout with the flu is different, and you probably are feel a funky effect or two from mixing medications. All in all though it just sounds like you're having a harsh reaction. Haven't gotten my second dose, but your symptoms sound a lot like what I went trough with the virus. I'm sure you'll bounce back in a few days. God speed!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It was said mixing vaccine dose could cause one to have a stronger immune system response. The chest pains could be cause for concern imo as that is a more severe reaction from your immune system. The m-RNA vaccines seem to carry a risk of heart inflammation, especially for men between age 16 to 30. Avoid strenuous activities like exercise for up to a week after getting a dose to play it safe imo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm sorry to bump an old thread, but I need some reassurance that my second vaccine reaction is normal. Did anyone here get horrifically sick, as in the sickest you've ever been? This hasn't been the case for anyone in my real life other than me.
> 
> I've had a fever over 102F for two days now. I've been vomiting and can't eat. Nothing is appetizing, and I can't keep it down anyway. And it's so strange; I move in slow motion. My legs don't feel like I'm in full control, and I walk so slowly holding onto anything I can grab. I'm in pain from head to toe and my headache is unbearable. I have sharp chest pain. I've barely been out of bed aside from meetings I had to attend. It's summer and I'm freezing as if it were the dead of winter. All of this started about five hours after my shot.
> 
> ...


I don’t know anyone who has mixed, but, of all my friends and family and co-workers who have gotten both shots, the days after varied. After the second shot, some just had a sore arm for a day or two, others felt sick on different days. For example, a co-worker just had a sore arm on day 2 but in day 3, he woke up in the middle of the night feeling dizzy, then woke up feeling “foggy” with a headache, achy body and was tired. My other co-worker felt fine until day 4 then felt really tired and weak and had to leave work. Another co-worker, who has only had her first shot, was off work for 3 weeks as her throat swelled, she couldn’t eat, breathe or talk, had a high fever and blood pressure and then her voice just randomly disappeared. She’s back at work now with her voice, and, the doctors told her it’s safe to get her second shot, which she can book anytime now as she’s eligible. I’m interested in how her second shot will go….that’s crazy they told her she’s fine for a second dose.

Seems hard to say what’s normal as people are getting all sorts of reactions.


----------



## Chili and garlic toast (Jul 5, 2021)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm sorry to bump an old thread, but I need some reassurance that my second vaccine reaction is normal. Did anyone here get horrifically sick, as in the sickest you've ever been? This hasn't been the case for anyone in my real life other than me.
> 
> I've had a fever over 102F for two days now. I've been vomiting and can't eat. Nothing is appetizing, and I can't keep it down anyway. And it's so strange; I move in slow motion. My legs don't feel like I'm in full control, and I walk so slowly holding onto anything I can grab. I'm in pain from head to toe and my headache is unbearable. I have sharp chest pain. I've barely been out of bed aside from meetings I had to attend. It's summer and I'm freezing as if it were the dead of winter. All of this started about five hours after my shot.
> 
> ...


Majority of the people I know who got it were fine, but I know that a good amount of people have had a much worse go of it with the second shot.

I think the general consensus is that normal bad reactions feel like a 24 hour bug and a lot of soreness. Any more than that and I'd consider seeing your personal doctor or contacting someone


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

If you haven’t yet, I would absolutely call your Doctor. Some people react differently to vaccines and you can just follow up and make sure everything is ok.



GothicBohemian said:


> I'm sorry to bump an old thread, but I need some reassurance that my second vaccine reaction is normal. Did anyone here get horrifically sick, as in the sickest you've ever been? This hasn't been the case for anyone in my real life other than me.
> 
> I've had a fever over 102F for two days now. I've been vomiting and can't eat. Nothing is appetizing, and I can't keep it down anyway. And it's so strange; I move in slow motion. My legs don't feel like I'm in full control, and I walk so slowly holding onto anything I can grab. I'm in pain from head to toe and my headache is unbearable. I have sharp chest pain. I've barely been out of bed aside from meetings I had to attend. It's summer and I'm freezing as if it were the dead of winter. All of this started about five hours after my shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Today is the first day I haven't been too exhausted to spend more than a few hours out of bed. I'm still not myself, but it's the best I've felt since my second shot. It's also the first day I haven't had at least a slight fever.

I did find someone in my real life whose wife had a similar, though shorter, reaction so that was a relief. A few people suggested my experience could indicate I'd had asymptomatic Covid previously as there's anticdotal evidence of stronger reactions among those with prior infections. I do work with the public, and use public transit daily, so I wouldn't be shocked if I had been infected but missed subtle indications. My stamina and exercise tolerance has been down for months too, and an undetected out of Covid at some point might explain it. 



Chili and garlic toast said:


> Majority of the people I know who got it were fine, but I know that a good amount of people have had a much worse go of it with the second shot.
> 
> I think the general consensus is that normal bad reactions feel like a 24 hour bug and a lot of soreness. Any more than that and I'd consider seeing your personal doctor or contacting someone





Magicman38 said:


> If you haven’t yet, I would absolutely call your Doctor. Some people react differently to vaccines and you can just follow up and make sure everything is ok.


_My doctor?_ Lol, that's funny. I live in one of the poorer provinces; doctors are scarce in this part of Canada. I haven't had a family doctor since I was a kid. Though, when it comes to Covid, we're doing great. As of today, it's six days without a new case, fewer than ten active cases in the entire province, 50% of the population 12 and older fully vaccinated and nearly 80% having at least one dose. We've opened up to visitors from across the country and should be back to green level - no masks required - by August 2nd. Not bad for a have-not population with a conservative provincial government.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad you are feeling better. That's a good theory about you having covid before since they do ask if we had covid 90 days prior to getting the vaccine. Then again, it might just be hearsay since you had no reactions to your first dose. Our immune system work in strange ways ain't it? Hearing your experience make me kinda dreading getting my 2nd dose since I only had mild reactions to my first dose. 

Oh and in notheonion news









Indonesia's lead Sinovac vaccine scientist dies of suspected COVID-19


The death of Novilia Sjafri Bachtiar comes as fatalities from the coronavirus reach record highs in Indonesia, one of the countries where the Sinovac vaccine has been most widely used.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t know anyone who has mixed, but, of all my friends and family and co-workers who have gotten both shots, the days after varied. After the second shot, some just had a sore arm for a day or two, others felt sick on different days. For example, a co-worker just had a sore arm on day 2 but in day 3, he woke up in the middle of the night feeling dizzy, then woke up feeling “foggy” with a headache, achy body and was tired. My other co-worker felt fine until day 4 then felt really tired and weak and had to leave work. Another co-worker, who has only had her first shot, was off work for 3 weeks as her throat swelled, she couldn’t eat, breathe or talk, had a high fever and blood pressure and then her voice just randomly disappeared. She’s back at work now with her voice, and, the doctors told her it’s safe to get her second shot, which she can book anytime now as she’s eligible. I’m interested in how her second shot will go….that’s crazy they told her she’s fine for a second dose.
> 
> Seems hard to say what’s normal as people are getting all sorts of reactions.





GothicBohemian said:


> I'm sorry to bump an old thread, but I need some reassurance that my second vaccine reaction is normal. Did anyone here get horrifically sick, as in the sickest you've ever been? This hasn't been the case for anyone in my real life other than me.
> 
> I've had a fever over 102F for two days now. I've been vomiting and can't eat. Nothing is appetizing, and I can't keep it down anyway. And it's so strange; I move in slow motion. My legs don't feel like I'm in full control, and I walk so slowly holding onto anything I can grab. I'm in pain from head to toe and my headache is unbearable. I have sharp chest pain. I've barely been out of bed aside from meetings I had to attend. It's summer and I'm freezing as if it were the dead of winter. All of this started about five hours after my shot.
> 
> ...


It varies. My wife and son both took the J & J vaccine. Son was down with a fever for a day, wife had fever and chills for two days. I had Pfizer and was tired for a day for both. Daughters got first Pfizer jab two weeks ago and only had a headache. 

They say if you had COVID you have the symptoms you had with the disease when you got the vaccine. Good thing for me, the Rona kicked my ass and I lost 20 pounds because I couldn’t eat anything for two weeks


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> Thanks everyone. Today is the first day I haven't been too exhausted to spend more than a few hours out of bed. I'm still not myself, but it's the best I've felt since my second shot. It's also the first day I haven't had at least a slight fever.
> 
> I did find someone in my real life whose wife had a similar, though shorter, reaction so that was a relief. A few people suggested my experience could indicate I'd had asymptomatic Covid previously as there's anticdotal evidence of stronger reactions among those with prior infections. I do work with the public, and use public transit daily, so I wouldn't be shocked if I had been infected but missed subtle indications. My stamina and exercise tolerance has been down for months too, and an undetected out of Covid at some point might explain it.
> 
> ...


It may be possible that you contracted something (even Covid) around the same time? Maybe pre-covid. Not really sure that anyone could tell you for certain, but if you’re young, you may want to have an EKG (or whatever) as they mentioned myocarditis as a side effect in younger individuals (as someone else pointed out).

As far as people that I know, only 1 or 2 said they felt awful after the second shot. Most didn’t feel much. I, personally, had a swollen lymph node in my armpit for about 2-3 days. I was terrified that I was going to die bc I had been reading conspiracy stuff leading up to it, so I purposely didn’t take my temperature. Not sure if my muscle pain and malaise were psychosomatic or from the vaccine, but they lasted until the next morning.

I do have a friend who said he felt absolutely awful and couldn’t do anything for a couple of days. If possible, it might be worth getting checked out. Another friend felt run down, but his parents got them at the same time. One parent felt absolutely nothing, the other had a fever and felt sick. 

I also know people that say they won’t take the flu shot because it makes them feel so bad, but every time I’ve gotten, I forget I’ve had it in about 2 hours. It’s crazy how differently people respond.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> It varies. My wife and son both took the J & J vaccine. Son was down with a fever for a day, wife had fever and chills for two days. I had Pfizer and was tired for a day for both. Daughters got first Pfizer jab two weeks ago and only had a headache.
> 
> They say if you had COVID you have the symptoms you had with the disease when you got the vaccine. Good thing for me, the Rona kicked my ass and I lost 20 pounds because I couldn’t eat anything for two weeks


Strange question - did you have swollen lymph nodes in your armpit? Around the end of April I began reading that’s a potential side effect in people with prior Covid. That was the main side effect that I noticed in the days following my vaccination, but I never had a known infection.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> Strange question - did you have swollen lymph nodes in your armpit? Around the end of April I began reading that’s a potential side effect in people with prior Covid. That was the main side effect that I noticed in the days following my vaccination, but I never had a known infection.


Don’t believe so, either when I had it or the vaccine.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Glad you are feeling better. That's a good theory about you having covid before since they do ask if we had covid 90 days prior to getting the vaccine. Then again, it might just be hearsay since you had no reactions to your first dose. Our immune system work in strange ways ain't it? Hearing your experience make me kinda dreading getting my 2nd dose since I only had mild reactions to my first dose.


My doses were spread out over a longer than usual time frame. Canada has taken an unconventional approach in order to get vaccine into as many people as possible as quickly as possible, not only sometimes mixing vaccines but also allowing months in between shots. I was able to qualify for my first dose a bit earlier than the norm for my age group (there were occupational, racial and health exceptions available here to essentially jump the line) but had to wait for open eligibility for my second, so mine weren't anywhere near within the recommended 21 days separation. It's entirely possible I was exposed to Covid between the two - I've been in semi to close contact with hundreds of people daily all throughout the pandemic.

I may get an answer to this. I'm participating in a long term (as in planning on following us for decades) regional overall health study that requested I send them a blood sample to test for Covid antibodies among study participants. I sent that in before being vaccinated and was told to expect a personal report on my status sometime in the future.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> My doses were spread out over a longer than usual time frame. Canada has taken an unconventional approach in order to get vaccine into as many people as possible as quickly as possible, not only sometimes mixing vaccines but also allowing months in between shots. I was able to qualify for my first dose a bit earlier than the norm for my age group (there were occupational, racial and health exceptions available here to essentially jump the line) but had to wait for open eligibility for my second, so mine weren't anywhere near within the recommended 21 days separation. It's entirely possible I was exposed to Covid between the two - I've been in semi to close contact with hundreds of people daily all throughout the pandemic.
> 
> I may get an answer to this. I'm participating in a long term (as in planning on following us for decades) regional overall health study that requested I send them a blood sample to test for Covid antibodies among study participants. I sent that in before being vaccinated and was told to expect a personal report on my status sometime in the future.


Not really sure how you will get your answer since I thought your body would be producing antibodies from the first dose too? Not sure how all this work exactly.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Because I sent it months ago, before I was vaccinated at all. I should have had no antibodies unless I'd been exposed environmentally. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Because I sent it months ago, before I was vaccinated at all. I should have had no antibodies unless I'd been exposed environmentally. Sorry I wasn't clear.


Nah it was my bad. I thought you were saying you would get an answer whether you contracted the virus in between doses for an explanation of the different reactions.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Not sure if posted already, but does anyone know how safe you're supposed to be if you have both of your vaccines against the Delta variant?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

All I read about is how it's only unvaccinated people going to the hospital and dying.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The_It_Factor said:


> Strange question - did you have swollen lymph nodes in your armpit? Around the end of April I began reading that’s a potential side effect in people with prior Covid. That was the main side effect that I noticed in the days following my vaccination, but I never had a known infection.


I definitely did. It was more annoying than painful. Shit lasted almost a week


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wridacule said:


> I definitely did. It was more annoying than painful. Shit lasted almost a week


Yeah, mine didn’t hurt, but it caught me off guard when I was taking a shower, and then I just kept noticing it. Mine lasted several days.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So now it's coming out that mixed dose vaccinations aren't always being recognized internationally. People like me may not be permitted to travel as if we are fully vaccinated. I wasn't given a choice; I booked my second appointment and was told when I sat down that I'd be receiving a different vaccine than I had for the first shot. I was initially concerned because these vaccines are so new and we know so little about them, and Covid itself, but the nurse reassured me it was fine despite my initial objections. Mixing is not unheard of in typical vaccination; in fact, insiders often prefer mixed as it can trigger a higher immune response, thus creating better resistance. I was aware of this, and so I wasn't too hard to convince.

But now? I'm not happy about any of this. At the minimum, I wish I'd been informed when I booked that I wouldn't receive Pfizer for dose two because I would have cancelled and waited until we had what I wanted available. The government is shaming people out of waiting, and I'm generally a good person, but sometimes I can be a bitch and this was one of those cases when maybe I should have been.



FriedTofu said:


> Nah it was my bad. I thought you were saying you would get an answer whether you contracted the virus in between doses for an explanation of the different reactions.


Nah, you were right. I'm not thinking too clearly these days.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

On Netflix right now is _Containment_, a 2016 CW mid-season series. Based on a European show, a virus breaks out and thus an entire section of Atlanta is cordoned off. It was forgotten then but exploding in interest on the service now. Yes, some bits chilling from "six feet apart" warnings to a debate on whether a baseball game should be played blocks away from the cordoned area.

Notable is the CDC doctor getting in the face of the police chief on how they have to handle this: "Every hot spot I've worked, it's the same story. Folks start calm, rational, obeying the rules....and then someone starts spouting conspiracy crap and people start ignoring common sense, think it's fake to spread it and stop listening to the folks who actually know what they're doing. News flash, officer: A virus doesn't care about gender, race, social status or money or politics, it does whatever the hell it wants and it won't stop changing!”

Seriously, the producers had no idea they were just five years ahead of their time with it.


----------

